# The One(ish) A Month Club



## BagsNBaubles

This is a spinoff of the 2013 fashion resolutions thread. Fionabrown mentioned a shopping technique called the 5 Piece French Wardrobe as a way to shop more thoughtfully. Here are the rules:



> -You only buy 5 pieces or items each season (2 seasons a year)
> -So in 1 year you buy 10 items
> -Could be anything, no budget
> 
> What doesn't count are:
> -Basics such as underwear, socks, vest, plain t shirts <-- I would add workout clothing to this
> -Accessories i.e. gloves, scalf, hat or costume jewelery! No diamond or a balenciaga bag
> -Shoes.... that's debatable but for me I would definitely include everyday work/ winter boots if they need replacing only. If its Giuseppe Zanotti or Acne boots then it goes under the 5 Piece Rule.



For myself I decided to do a one purchase a month rule instead of 5 per season, but the idea is the same. So let's use this thread to post our thoughtfully planned wardrobe purchases! It can be 1 or 2 a month or 5 a season, whatever works for you... the whole point is to avoid impulse buying and invest in quality.

I will start, here's my big January purchase. It's the IRO dylan jacket... dreamy sequins and it was on heavy discount at Nordstrom Rack:


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> This is a spinoff of the 2013 fashion resolutions thread. Fionabrown mentioned a shopping technique called the 5 Piece French Wardrobe as a way to shop more thoughtfully. Here are the rules:
> 
> For myself I decided to do a one purchase a month rule instead of 5 per season, but the idea is the same. So let's use this thread to post our thoughtfully planned wardrobe purchases! It can be 1 or 2 a month or 5 a season, whatever works for you... the whole point is to avoid impulse buying and invest in quality.
> 
> I will start, here's my big January purchase. It's the IRO dylan jacket... dreamy sequins and it was on heavy discount at Nordstrom Rack:




I have the same jacket and I absolutely love it! I bought it in Paris so it will always make me think of that beautiful place.

I already broke the rules this month and probably will again next month. Maybe I should start in March.


----------



## jellybebe

My big purchase this month: Isabel Marant Basley booties.


----------



## juneping

OMG..i just bought a few things...all IM...this rule set me to no shopping till may...
i've been bad...really bad


----------



## juneping

I like that IRO jacket...very chic.


----------



## mulberryforbes

BagsNBaubles said:


> This is a spinoff of the 2013 fashion resolutions thread. Fionabrown mentioned a shopping technique called the 5 Piece French Wardrobe as a way to shop more thoughtfully. Here are the rules:
> 
> For myself I decided to do a one purchase a month rule instead of 5 per season, but the idea is the same. So let's use this thread to post our thoughtfully planned wardrobe purchases! It can be 1 or 2 a month or 5 a season, whatever works for you... the whole point is to avoid impulse buying and invest in quality.
> 
> I will start, here's my big January purchase. It's the IRO dylan jacket... dreamy sequins and it was on heavy discount at Nordstrom Rack:



You look fab


----------



## Dentist22

BagsNBaubles said:


> This is a spinoff of the 2013 fashion resolutions thread. Fionabrown mentioned a shopping technique called the 5 Piece French Wardrobe as a way to shop more thoughtfully. Here are the rules:
> 
> 
> 
> For myself I decided to do a one purchase a month rule instead of 5 per season, but the idea is the same. So let's use this thread to post our thoughtfully planned wardrobe purchases! It can be 1 or 2 a month or 5 a season, whatever works for you... the whole point is to avoid impulse buying and invest in quality.
> 
> I will start, here's my big January purchase. It's the IRO dylan jacket... dreamy sequins and it was on heavy discount at Nordstrom Rack:



Great idea!  That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> OMG..i just bought a few things...all IM...this rule set me to no shopping till may...
> i've been bad...really bad




What did you buy?


----------



## VelvetFlats

For December I bought a mint wool sweater from Rachel Comey. And for January, I bought a lavender wool skirt from opening ceremony during their seasonal sale. I love the color!

I recently purged out my closet and I really didn't miss any of my clothing at all. I donated most of my stuff to a charity run for HIV/AIDS and I gave a few of my nicest/most expensive stuff to my best friend who has been struggling to find a job right now.


----------



## misstrine85

I really love this concept. I don't know how I will twist it to make it work for me, wether it will be 1 piece pr. month, 5 pieces pr. season or with this, new to me, concept Fashion on the Ration (which I just googled and liked). But one point I know I will make it "mine" is that I will *only* buy clothes in my goal size after I finish my weightloss. I can only buy the basics for my current size: t-shirts, pantyhose, socks and so on. Plus a dress to wear at my friends wedding in april, though it will have to be on a budget. 

I know it may sound strange to some, and maybe also naive, but I feel this to be a big motivation for me. 

And with this in mind, my January purchase is this:

A jacket/cardi from Cubus.

I also have it in my current size, and love it so much I had my friend hunt it down for me (it's not available in my country).


----------



## misstrine85

BagsNBaubles said:


> This is a spinoff of the 2013 fashion resolutions thread. Fionabrown mentioned a shopping technique called the 5 Piece French Wardrobe as a way to shop more thoughtfully. Here are the rules:
> 
> 
> 
> For myself I decided to do a one purchase a month rule instead of 5 per season, but the idea is the same. So let's use this thread to post our thoughtfully planned wardrobe purchases! It can be 1 or 2 a month or 5 a season, whatever works for you... the whole point is to avoid impulse buying and invest in quality.
> 
> I will start, here's my big January purchase. It's the IRO dylan jacket... dreamy sequins and it was on heavy discount at Nordstrom Rack:



I LOVE that jacket


----------



## neenabengal

I love this concept but try as I might, I can never stick to it.  So far:

January purchases
DKNY leather trim leggings £79 reduced from £200 - Harvey Nichols 
http://www.dkny.com/women/shop-by-c...4961z/ponte-pull-on-legging-with-leather-trim
COS leather trousers £59
http://www.cosstores.com/Store/Women/All/Leather_detail_trousers/7084-1861805.1

February planned purchases
Clarks Kendra boots - that will go with everything in my wardrobe
http://www.clarks.co.uk/p/20352044

Possible future purchases in Feb/ March 
Diamond initial necklace  http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/produc...And-Diamond-Letter-T-Necklace-KC-Design/71067

Silk blouse from Jigsaw - that will go with my leather leggings, trousers and leggings 
http://www.jigsaw-online.com/oversized-silk-crepe-shirt//jigsaw-clothing/fcp-product/4454


I also want to buy some Stuart Weitzman over the knee suede boots but I will try and put off that purchase until the start of next autumn/ winter season.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Very nice jacket OP! Can we get some whole outfit pix? 




juneping said:


> OMG..i just bought a few things...all IM...this rule set me to no shopping till may...
> i've been bad...really bad



lol me too. I don't think I can participate in this thread. 
So what did you buy? 



jellybebe said:


> My big purchase this month: Isabel Marant Basley booties.



congrats, those shoes look cute and comfy!!!


----------



## Greentea

I have been doing this for 2 years and my closet has never worked and looked better! Not counting basic tees or workout wear, I buy about 3-5 pieces per season, including shoes,  and allow myself 2-3 bonus or wildcard items per year that might be a bit more trendy or whatever. I started my spring shopping early and Just bought both a Marc by Marc Jacobs and a DVF day-evening dress and a gorgeous and unique ALC black and white wool cardigan. Going to London in June so my focus is chic/urban travel wear. Thinking about adding some Cole Haan red animal print pony hair smoking flats and maybe a pair of gray skinny jeans. That's it!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Very nice jacket OP! Can we get some whole outfit pix?
> 
> lol me too. I don't think I can participate in this thread.
> So what did you buy?
> 
> congrats, those shoes look cute and comfy!!!



I'm at my grandparent's house right now (as you can see from the decor, lol) and there aren't any good photo spots, but I'll see if I can get my friend to take one tonight. I'm wearing my new baby out on our "girl date".

And trust me, if I had a bigger shopping budget I'd have a hard time sticking to one a month too! Loving everybody's purchases


----------



## VelvetFlats

misstrine85 said:


> I really love this concept. I don't know how I will twist it to make it work for me, wether it will be 1 piece pr. month, 5 pieces pr. season or with this, new to me, concept Fashion on the Ration (which I just googled and liked). But one point I know I will make it "mine" is that I will *only* buy clothes in my goal size after I finish my weightloss. I can only buy the basics for my current size: t-shirts, pantyhose, socks and so on. Plus a dress to wear at my friends wedding in april, though it will have to be on a budget.
> 
> I know it may sound strange to some, and maybe also naive, but I feel this to be a big motivation for me.
> 
> And with this in mind, my January purchase is this:
> 
> A jacket/cardi from Cubus.
> 
> I also have it in my current size, and love it so much I had my friend hunt it down for me (it's not available in my country).


Cute jacket!


----------



## Bitten

Omg *BagsNBaubles* you look absolutely gorgeous!! Hee hee, I love girl dates, it's always an excuse to where your most amazing stuff - whereas dressing up _too much_ on date night can lead to awkward "Is that new?" questions :shame: 

Ok, well I like the idea of this thread no question! But the thing is, for me I tend to buy a few things in one month and then nothing for two or three months after that! And, despite my good intentions, I bought quite a few things this month that I've already sent straight back! So I think this thread is a good idea for me, to keep that idea of avoiding impulse (which almost all of the purchases sent back were :shame and to instead focus on acquiring the essential pieces that completely suit my lifestyle, which is mostly about finding stuff for work that is appropriate but still chic and fashionable, as well as stuff for weekends/nights out that suit our climate  

So if I were to nominate my *January purchases* that I'm keeping:

1. Maxmara dress from Matches:
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/140372

2. Bally black patent New Clea pumps (no pic)

3. Anya Hindmarch plum satin clutch on sale (bought for my brother's wedding in May )
http://www.anyahindmarch.com/prod/Clutch/Handbags/Gracie_Clutch/44031/

That's pretty well whittled down from what I originally bought this month - sent the DKNY dress back (didn't like the fabric) and the Tory Burch dress that I bought two sizes up because it was the only one left and I was hoping to get it cut down - the wool jersey is just too heavy for our climate. Also sent back the Alexander McQueen black sheath - didn't like the neckline when I tried it on. 

There are still a couple of things I want to pick up but might wait until next month to get them:

Oroton blouse in both the ivory and the black:
http://www.oroton.com/tops/bauhaus-blouse/w1/i1755159_2273630/

Oroton flats:
http://www.oroton.com/view-all-shoes/essentials-bow-ballet-flats/w1/i1769186_2287640/

And there are of course things I'm lusting after for (hopefully) later in the year perhaps 

Oscar de la Renta blouse:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332467

Alexander McQueen ivory suit:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334188


----------



## Jesssh

Here is my January purchase, funded in part by Christmas gift $$$:



http://www.truereligionbrandjeans.com/store/productdetails.aspx?productid=8498&colorid=30070&sli=1

For later this year, I have my eye on a yellow gold Movado Bold watch, maybe a two-tone watch, khaki short trench, black satchel, maybe a couple other bags in just the right colors, espresso leather jacket, gray jeans, olive jeans if I can find them. Maybe some belts, a new scarf that fills a missing niche, a nice soft white blouse, a rose gold pendant. I don't have to get everything this year, just whenever I find the perfect items at the right prices.

I'm pretty happy with the clothes and shoes in my closet.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> What did you buy?



boy....let me think....
the gatsy pumps
last season's lace top...(from 500+ to 167) it's calling me name 
a top from yoox
the bobby (red...from barneys) but i am not sure why they still had the red, it's been sold out long time. may be they found them somewhere in the stock room??


----------



## VelvetFlats

Bitten said:


> Omg *BagsNBaubles*
> 1. Maxmara dress from Matches:
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/140372
> 
> 2. Bally black patent New Clea pumps (no pic)
> 
> 3. Anya Hindmarch plum satin clutch on sale (bought for my brother's wedding in May )
> http://www.anyahindmarch.com/prod/Clutch/Handbags/Gracie_Clutch/44031/
> 
> That's pretty well whittled down from what I originally bought this month - sent the DKNY dress back (didn't like the fabric) and the Tory Burch dress that I bought two sizes up because it was the only one left and I was hoping to get it cut down - the wool jersey is just too heavy for our climate. Also sent back the Alexander McQueen black sheath - didn't like the neckline when I tried it on.
> 
> There are still a couple of things I want to pick up but might wait until next month to get them:
> 
> Oroton blouse in both the ivory and the black:
> http://www.oroton.com/tops/bauhaus-blouse/w1/i1755159_2273630/
> 
> Oroton flats:
> http://www.oroton.com/view-all-shoes/essentials-bow-ballet-flats/w1/i1769186_2287640/
> 
> And there are of course things I'm lusting after for (hopefully) later in the year perhaps
> 
> Oscar de la Renta blouse:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332467
> 
> Alexander McQueen ivory suit:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334188


Wow, love everything!


----------



## LeeMiller

I'm in!  I love the idea of more thoughtful, planned purchases.  I started doing this in the fall and have really felt so much better about my wardrobe since then.  

Here is my purchase so far for January.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332799

I'm planning on limiting purchases to 1-2 items a month.  I might be adding some shoes, but I need to exchange them for the right size first.


----------



## Bitten

VelvetFlats said:


> Wow, love everything!



 thanks! I'm trying to keep things feminine, understated and classic and to steer away from style that inherently don't suit me


----------



## AEGIS

yikes! i bought ball gowns for inauguration weekend...idk if those should count though...that's a special occasion.  otherwise this might be a good challenge for me


----------



## Dentist22

Well, I bought 2 pairs of Coach shoes last night.  But they were a great price and I find their shoes to be very comfortable.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> boy....let me think....
> the gatsy pumps
> last season's lace top...(from 500+ to 167) it's calling me name
> a top from yoox
> the bobby (red...from barneys) but i am not sure why they still had the red, it's been sold out long time. may be they found them somewhere in the stock room??



oh my june!! You are on a roll, lady! Red bobbys? So cool, can't wait to see them on you

Great thread but I think I've broken the rule till July? It's the sale season here, maybe that doesn't count?
I have been so bad, I am still waiting for my leather pants and a pair of shoes to come home to me...Then, I will start. I am like Bitten, no purchase for a few months then, I let myself go. All in all, I am above the one item per month rule but just by a bit


----------



## flower71

I love reading all these posts, feeling less remorse already


----------



## Bitten

Someone please...stop me...

Dolce et Gabbana skirt:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336741

Anya Hindmarch Ebury tote in mustard:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/342319

Oscar de la Renta blouse:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332467

Lanvin raspberry top:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/333949

rag & bone jeans:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/330960

Bottege Veneta Large Veneta grey hobo:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313863

I swear I'm going to start crying


----------



## flower71

Bitten said:


> Someone please...stop me...
> 
> Dolce et Gabbana skirt:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336741
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Ebury tote in mustard:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/342319
> 
> Oscar de la Renta blouse:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332467
> 
> Lanvin raspberry top:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/333949
> 
> rag & bone jeans:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/330960
> 
> Bottege Veneta Large Veneta grey hobo:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313863
> 
> I swear I'm going to start crying


HOLY MACARONI! Awesome goodies


----------



## Bitten

flower71 said:


> HOLY MACARONI! Awesome goodies



I want them AAALLLLLLLLL!!! 

 

Like you, I don't buy stuff regularly. In the past two weeks, I've bought more clothes than I bought the entire preceding year. I just stopped buying clothes because I was unhappy with my body and just lacking confidence. I've sort of shaken off my funk now and of course, discovered that particularly for work, girl needs some more clothes!!


----------



## flower71

Bitten said:


> I want them AAALLLLLLLLL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Like you, I don't buy stuff regularly. In the past two weeks, I've bought more clothes than I bought the entire preceding year. I just stopped buying clothes because I was unhappy with my body and just lacking confidence. I've sort of shaken off my funk now and of course, discovered that particularly for work, girl needs some more clothes!!


I am all for some retail therapy too


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> boy....let me think....
> the gatsy pumps
> last season's lace top...(from 500+ to 167) it's calling me name
> a top from yoox
> the bobby (red...from barneys) but i am not sure why they still had the red, it's been sold out long time. may be they found them somewhere in the stock room??



Niiiice! Tell me what you think of the Bobbys! I know you had a pair of IM sneakers before and returned them, so what made you change your mind? 

I am dying for these Chanel espadrilles. I'm going to LA in a few weeks so hoping I can track them down! I love the mint ones.

I'm still torn as to whether I should get one big item next month (Proenza Schouler PS11, which I have been wanting for months) or a few smaller items. I have way too many shoes but I keep finding ones that I love.


----------



## fionabrown

I'm doing the french 5 piece fashion rule. 

So I was looking for ages a quality, slim fitting leather trousers. Saw the Maison Martin Margiela for H&M collab a leather drainpipe leggings in the sale in Januaray. So I picked that up this month plus the white cashmere jumper. So lovely and well worth it!


----------



## tbbbjb

Bitten said:


> Someone please...stop me...
> 
> Dolce et Gabbana skirt:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336741
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Ebury tote in mustard:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/342319
> 
> Oscar de la Renta blouse:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332467
> 
> Lanvin raspberry top:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/333949
> 
> rag & bone jeans:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/330960
> 
> Bottege Veneta Large Veneta grey hobo:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/313863
> 
> I swear I'm going to start crying



Great taste, dear Bitten!


----------



## tbbbjb

jellybebe said:


> Niiiice! Tell me what you think of the Bobbys! I know you had a pair of IM sneakers before and returned them, so what made you change your mind?
> 
> I am dying for these Chanel espadrilles. I'm going to LA in a few weeks so hoping I can track them down! I love the mint ones.
> 
> I'm still torn as to whether I should get one big item next month (Proenza Schouler PS11, which I have been wanting for months) or a few smaller items. I have way too many shoes but I keep finding ones that I love.



I really vote for just one BIG purchase instead of several small compromises, because they are just trying to compensate for what you really want.  Hold on and wait and get the more expensive but better quality item.  It will last you longer and will make a bigger impact on your ensemble.


----------



## jellybebe

tbbbjb said:


> I really vote for just one BIG purchase instead of several small compromises, because they are just trying to compensate for what you really want.  Hold on and wait and get the more expensive but better quality item.  It will last you longer and will make a bigger impact on your ensemble.



I think you are right! It is so hard to be good sometimes though!


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Niiiice! Tell me what you think of the Bobbys! I know you had a pair of IM sneakers before and returned them, so what made you change your mind?
> 
> I am dying for these Chanel espadrilles. I'm going to LA in a few weeks so hoping I can track them down! I love the mint ones.
> 
> I'm still torn as to whether I should get one big item next month (Proenza Schouler PS11, which I have been wanting for months) or a few smaller items. I have way too many shoes but I keep finding ones that I love.



i just think i need a pair of sneakers to go with my wardrobe, i need to wear sneakers from time to time like going to the construction sites and stuff....and red was my first choice...we'll see. if the craftsmanship was as bad as the blue pair, i'll have to return them.


----------



## Bitten

tbbbjb said:


> Great taste, dear Bitten!



Thanks 

It's painful though *be strong*


----------



## LeeMiller

tbbbjb said:


> I really vote for just one BIG purchase instead of several small compromises, because they are just trying to compensate for what you really want.  Hold on and wait and get the more expensive but better quality item.  It will last you longer and will make a bigger impact on your ensemble.



I agree with this, especially if the one big purchase is something you really love and will use more often.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I made a 2013 resolution to only buy 2 pieces a month, so I'm _almost_ as good as you, ladies 

I don't include basis stuff, underwear, socks and work out clothes. Shoes and scarfs are included though. 

So far I've bought my two pieces for January and now I just have to hold my breath until next month. I already have my eyes on a shirt but there is no way I'm going to break my new years fashion resolution within the first month!

January got me a Mulberry Bayswater and an Isabel Marant lace blouse:


----------



## mulberryforbes

COPENHAGEN said:


> I made a 2013 resolution to only buy 2 pieces a month, so I'm almost as good as you, ladies
> 
> I don't include basis stuff, underwear, socks and work out clothes. Shoes and scarfs are included though.
> 
> So far I've bought my two pieces for January and now I just have to hold my breath until next month. I already have my eyes on a shirt but there is no way I'm going to break my new years fashion resolution within the first month!
> 
> January got me a Mulberry Bayswater and an Isabel Marant lace blouse:



Stunning buys &#9733;


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mulberryforbes said:


> Stunning buys &#9733;


Thank you


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> I made a 2013 resolution to only buy 2 pieces a month, so I'm _almost_ as good as you, ladies
> 
> I don't include basis stuff, underwear, socks and work out clothes. Shoes and scarfs are included though.
> 
> So far I've bought my two pieces for January and now I just have to hold my breath until next month. I already have my eyes on a shirt but there is no way I'm going to break my new years fashion resolution within the first month!
> 
> January got me a Mulberry Bayswater and an Isabel Marant lace blouse:
> 
> View attachment 2032664
> View attachment 2032663


Oh my, you have been busy, that bag is awesome
I got two pairs of HLang leather pants and 2 pairs of Lanvin ballerinas , an IM sweater and cardi/perfecto jacket, all on sale...


----------



## LeeMiller

COPENHAGEN, love both buys!

Um, I'm very tempted by this for a casual weekend top.  Is it something that has an age limit on who should be wearing it?  

http://www.shopbop.com/cimitero-sea...-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=10192#reviewsArea


----------



## tbbbjb

COPENHAGEN said:


> I made a 2013 resolution to only buy 2 pieces a month, so I'm almost as good as you, ladies
> 
> I don't include basis stuff, underwear, socks and work out clothes. Shoes and scarfs are included though.
> 
> So far I've bought my two pieces for January and now I just have to hold my breath until next month. I already have my eyes on a shirt but there is no way I'm going to break my new years fashion resolution within the first month!
> 
> January got me a Mulberry Bayswater and an Isabel Marant lace blouse:



*Love* the lace blouse, if you dont mind telling me where you bought it?, what the fabric content is?, and how much it cost?  If you feel more comfortable, please feel free to pm me.  Thanks ever so much!  Great pieces to start the year off right!


----------



## tbbbjb

flower71 said:


> Oh my, you have been busy, that bag is awesome
> I got two pairs of HLang leather pants and 2 pairs of Lanvin ballerinas , an IM sweater and cardi/perfecto jacket, all on sale...



Where on sale?, if you do not mind sharing your source


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> COPENHAGEN, love both buys!
> 
> Um, I'm very tempted by this for a casual weekend top.  Is it something that has an age limit on who should be wearing it?
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/cimitero-sea...-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=10192#reviewsArea



Um, I think 'age-appropriate-ness' is not just a factor of your actual age, but also depends on your individual style? Personally, I think of sweats and stuff as generally 'younger' people's style. On the other hand, I am a runner and so I still wear things like hoodies and skins (fitted full length running pants) on weekends. Some people might consider that sort of stuff a bit 'young'? 

I don't think you'd be over the age-limit for anything yet really  Get it *holds out enabling card*


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> Oh my, you have been busy, that bag is awesome
> I got two pairs of HLang leather pants and 2 pairs of Lanvin ballerinas , an IM sweater and cardi/perfecto jacket, all on sale...


Thanks, looks like you've been even more busy  Sounds like some great buys - I could really use some leather leggings/pants myself but I haven't found a flattering pair yet 



LeeMiller said:


> COPENHAGEN, love both buys!
> 
> Um, I'm very tempted by this for a casual weekend top.  Is it something that has an age limit on who should be wearing it?
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/cimitero-sea...-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=10192#reviewsArea


Thank you! I think the shirt is "young" but if your style is more rock chick is (Bal bags, biker boots etc.) I think it will suit any age. It's mostly about style and how you carry it. So I say go for it 



tbbbjb said:


> *Love* the lace blouse, if you dont mind telling me where you bought it?, what the fabric content is?, and how much it cost?  If you feel more comfortable, please feel free to pm me.  Thanks ever so much!  Great pieces to start the year off right!


Thank you. I got it in a store called FF2 in Denmark. It was 1800 DKK (about 240 Euros), but I got it with a 50% discount! 

It's mostly cotton and elastin. Remember to size up if you're getting it - I'm usually a FR 34 but got this in a 36. The SA told me they never even had had the 34 since they run so small.


----------



## neenabengal

Lovely buys everyone!

Well, my Jan purchases are:

DKNY leather trim leggings (on sale) 
http://www.dkny.com/women/shop-by-c...4961z/ponte-pull-on-legging-with-leather-trim 

COS leather panel trousers
http://www.cosstores.com/Store/Women/All/Leather_detail_trousers/7084-1861805.1

Clarks Kendra boots
http://www.clarks.co.uk/p/20352044?cm_mmc=Google-_-Product-Listing-Ads-_-PLA-_-la&prof=432&camp=27121&affcode=kw998996&cid={creative}&kpid=20352044

Hearts on Fire fulfillment pendant 
http://www.heartsonfire.com/shop-jewelry/necklaces/fulfillmentpendantnecklace.aspx

Joseph Gilet (bought from ebay pre-loved)
http://www.joseph.co.uk/en/ecomuk/g...lucy-gilet/invt/w2233072609/?ref=searchresult

Yes..... my resolution to buy less is going so well.... not :lolots:

At this rate, I have used up my french wardrobe 5 purchases for a season in 1 month, haha


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

wow, this is a big challenge for me...I have bought aloot of things this year so far but I have some  items that are essentials for the french chic look that I want:



white shirt (loose fit)
grey crew neck sweater
leather biker  jacket
a black bootie 
a nice trench coat (extra long) 


so there are still 5 items left that I need to find. I'll buy the white shirt at the men's department at H&M, same for the sweater. But the rest is going to cost me


----------



## LeeMiller

My second item for January is a pair of Chanel fur earmuffs!  I've wanted them for ages.  Will post pictures when they arrive.  Now to stop shopping until February.....


----------



## Frugalfinds

I don't think  I could guarantee only buying one item a month, but I am on a somewhat similar challenge.  This year I decided that each month I am only allowed to spend so much money (it is the same amount each month).  The amount is likely much less than what I was spending (I don't even want to imagine how much I was spending).  Because of this I have really been thinking through each purchase because I want to make it count.  The things I'm buying tend to be more expensive, but I'm buying less of them.  I am actually enjoying it much more than acquiring a bunch of junk.  So far I have only made two purchases (ok, three, but I think one is going back because I just don't love it) and I am hoping to have money left over so I can carry it into Feb. for a handbag.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Ok ladies, as predicted I broke my own rule during my LA trip :busted: 
I picked up a few things that I just couldn't resist, but I actually planned on purchasing more sweaters so I'm not feeling too bad about those.

JBNY wool sweater in a classic camel color, with funky asymmetrical hem 
291 Cashmere sweater (bought second hand for $30, originally $350 I think)
Zara peaked shoulders blazer (this was the only purchase that wasn't "needed" but I thrifted it for $6 so I will sell it once I get sick of it)

I also picked up 2 funky graphic T shirts but I think we decided that T shirts don't count!


----------



## Bitten

Ok, I have a confession to make:

January total is now:

1. Maxmara dress:
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/140372

2. Anya Hindmarch clutch:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...racie_Clutch/44031/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

AND

3. The Row Cookton leather jacket in black
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198257

AND

4. The Row Cookton leather jacket in sienna brown
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198251

I didn't mean to, I SWEAR!!!  But I don't own a leather jacket and these both looked absolutely perfect - I've been reading the blog by a fellow tPFer and she has a great collection of Balenciaga moto and I thought I would just dip my toe in and try the look  

What do you guys think???


----------



## jellybebe

Love everyone's purchases and congrats to those who are hanging on til next month. My LA trip is next month and I can't wait. I am going to have to use so much self-restraint! I don't need clothing items like cute sweatshirts, jeans or Ts, and I certainly don't need more shoes although I love them so... If I splurge on my dream bag the PS11, I will have to ban myself from handbags for a year or so. That will be tough!


----------



## Jesssh

Bitten said:


> Ok, I have a confession to make:
> 
> January total is now:
> 
> 1. Maxmara dress:
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/140372
> 
> 2. Anya Hindmarch clutch:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...racie_Clutch/44031/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> AND
> 
> 3. The Row Cookton leather jacket in black
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198257
> 
> AND
> 
> 4. The Row Cookton leather jacket in sienna brown
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198251
> 
> I didn't mean to, I SWEAR!!!  But I don't own a leather jacket and these both looked absolutely perfect - I've been reading the blog by a fellow tPFer and she has a great collection of Balenciaga moto and I thought I would just dip my toe in and try the look
> 
> What do you guys think???



Well, you can't go wrong with a leather jacket. Especially in black and brown.

I have lots of leather jackets and I wear them all the time except summer. (Haven't spent $1K on any of them, though.) I use them as blazers (or "completer pieces") for work, too. They go with everything.

I would vary the styles if you get more colors, though.


----------



## jellybebe

couponsdevil123 said:


> awesome shoes where i can get this kind of boot can you tell me?



I got mine from Forward and you can also get them from Net a porter in a grey colour.


----------



## juneping

couponsdevil123 said:


> awesome shoes where i can get this kind of boot can you tell me?



it's all over the net....
at NAP, Barneys, La Garconne, Matches Fashion (not for the US)....


----------



## LeeMiller

Bitten said:


> Ok, I have a confession to make:
> 
> January total is now:
> 
> 1. Maxmara dress:
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/140372
> 
> 2. Anya Hindmarch clutch:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...racie_Clutch/44031/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> AND
> 
> 3. The Row Cookton leather jacket in black
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198257
> 
> AND
> 
> 4. The Row Cookton leather jacket in sienna brown
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/198251
> 
> I didn't mean to, I SWEAR!!!  But I don't own a leather jacket and these both looked absolutely perfect - I've been reading the blog by a fellow tPFer and she has a great collection of Balenciaga moto and I thought I would just dip my toe in and try the look
> 
> What do you guys think???



I don't know.  Every time I've gotten something in two colors I've really worn one color and the other was sort of eh for me later.  But I'm also not a brown person, love black, but brown doesn't work for me.  Then again if they both colors really work for you maybe its worth it.  

That dress is so classy - I love it.  And great clutch.


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> I don't know.  *Every time I've gotten something in two colors I've really worn one color and the other was sort of eh for me later.  But I'm also not a brown person, love black, but brown doesn't work for me.  *Then again if they both colors really work for you maybe its worth it.
> 
> That dress is so classy - I love it.  And great clutch.



Yeah, that is so true. The thing for me is, I'm trying to get into leather jackets, they are definitely a new thing for me and I agree, I don't really know yet whether I could work a brown one as well as a black one. Like you, I can definitely work black more readily in my wardrobe whereas I feel the brown might be a strictly weekends/with jeans item. 

The reason I grabbed them both is because they were on final markdown and I wanted to see both colours and try both on and then make a decision whether to keep just the black or both  

Thanks about the dress and the clutch - the dress has worked out really well in our current weather it's so warm at the moment!


----------



## Bitten

Jesssh said:


> Well, you can't go wrong with a leather jacket. Especially in black and brown.
> 
> I have lots of leather jackets and I wear them all the time except summer. (Haven't spent $1K on any of them, though.) I use them as blazers (or "completer pieces") for work, too. They go with everything.
> 
> I would vary the styles if you get more colors, though.



Yeah, I haven't ever bought a leather jacket so this is my first venture into the style as it were - I'm more a blazer/tailored jacket/trench girl and I know for a piece to work in my wardrobe, I'll need to keep it reasonably conservative. 

Omg I hope I won't be buying any more!! Perhaps one Balenciaga moto in my lifetime - but I will need to have a lot of experience with these two putting outfits together before I feel confident enough to put down the money for a Bal


----------



## Bitten

Ok so the leather jackets arrived 

Love love LOVE the black - keeping it.

Not loving the brown. As soon as I unzipped the garment bag I thought "It's a really red-brown" 

So sending it back - I'm sure someone else will snap it up  

January Tally

1. Maxmara dress
2. Anya Hindmarch clutch
3. The Row Cookton leather jacket in black
4. Bally New Clea pointed-toe pumps in black patent

4 pieces, all classic/wearable/transitional - I'm pretty happy with that 

So we're just about into a new month tPFer's - what's on your watchlists for February?? 

I'm looking at these pieces:

1. Dolce et Gabbana blue and white striped pencil skirt:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336741

2. Oscar de la Renta ivory and black lace detail blouse:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332467

3. Oroton Bauhaus silk blouse in black:
http://www.oroton.com/tops/bauhaus-blouse/w1/i1755159_2273630

I'm really liking how decisive I've been this month, I'm sending stuff straight back if it doesn't look great and I'm continuing to edit my wardrobe at home.


----------



## juneping

^^that's quite a haul. 
congrats on the leather jacket. i remember after i bought mine (RO)...i just stopping looking. i found my true love 

i bought a tee on 50% off 
and a pair of shorts look like skirt s/s 2013 which will be counted as feb purchase. i am on a ban until s/s sale. this sale season was quite bad for me considering i did well last sale season. there're just so many items on my last seasons wish list popped up that are at a very good price. i was good at controlling at the regular price until they went on sale...


----------



## Bitten

juneping said:


> ^^that's quite a haul.
> congrats on the leather jacket. i remember after i bought mine (RO)...i just stopping looking. i found my true love
> 
> i bought a tee on 50% off
> and a pair of shorts look like skirt s/s 2013 which will be counted as feb purchase. i am on a ban until s/s sale. this sale season was quite bad for me considering i did well last sale season. there're just so many items on my last seasons wish list popped up that are at a very good price. *i was good at controlling at the regular price until they went on sale...*



Ahh, yes, I'm familiar with this feeling 

Thanks for your comment re. the jacket. I felt like a bit of a noob when I unwrapped the brown one - I had a different sort of colour in my mind and then I saw it and was just  :shame: 

The black is perfect for my first leather jacket  

I haven't bought clothes like this in AGES. I just went through a bit of a phase where I was really busy at work/life generally, wasn't happy with myself and just didn't feel like I had time for fashion if you know what I mean? Now I've completely shaken that off and I'm loving a lot of what is out there at the moment - every couple of years it seems like there's a season filled with fresh modern classic pieces  It's fun putting together wishlists and eyeing out the season


----------



## juneping

Bitten said:


> Ahh, yes, I'm familiar with this feeling
> 
> Thanks for your comment re. the jacket. I felt like a bit of a noob when I unwrapped the brown one - I had a different sort of colour in my mind and then I saw it and was just  :shame:
> 
> The black is perfect for my first leather jacket
> 
> I haven't bought clothes like this in AGES. I just went through a bit of a phase where I was really busy at work/life generally, wasn't happy with myself and just didn't feel like I had time for fashion if you know what I mean? Now I've completely shaken that off and I'm loving a lot of what is out there at the moment - every couple of years it seems like there's a season filled with fresh modern classic pieces  It's fun putting together wishlists and eyeing out the season



don't feel bad...brown is always kind of hard. too light, too dark, too red too yellow... i am sure you'll find the perfect brown leather jacket.
enjoy this phase...it really makes your days so much more joyful -- i meant wearing new things.


----------



## MsCandice

I'm in. Although, I'm not even going to try to  do one a month. I think of it more as wardrobe planning. I have a list of basics and key items I really need. It's funny (or not) I have shopped so much over the years but yet I still don't have some key staples. Anyway, I'm going to stick to a monthly budget and to buy quality over quantity and only items that I love, that are right for me.  I'll post my items for January later.


----------



## MsCandice

Ooh I love all your purchases. The jacket is especially cute, and that's a good price for Row. 



Bitten said:


> Ahh, yes, I'm familiar with this feeling
> 
> Thanks for your comment re. the jacket. I felt like a bit of a noob when I unwrapped the brown one - I had a different sort of colour in my mind and then I saw it and was just  :shame:
> 
> The black is perfect for my first leather jacket
> 
> I haven't bought clothes like this in AGES. I just went through a bit of a phase where I was really busy at work/life generally, wasn't happy with myself and just didn't feel like I had time for fashion if you know what I mean? Now I've completely shaken that off and I'm loving a lot of what is out there at the moment - every couple of years it seems like there's a season filled with fresh modern classic pieces  It's fun putting together wishlists and eyeing out the season


----------



## lara0112

first rule: no more bags!!!! like seriously.

second rule: one big jewellery purchase this year

will try for the rest of the year


----------



## evietiger

January so far:

Vince boyfriend pants
Hermes Muslin Shawl
Hermes t shirt scarf
AG boyfriend jeans
Sydney Evan beaded bracelet
J. Crew patent wedge


----------



## Piscesluv

evietiger said:


> January so far:
> 
> Vince boyfriend pants
> Hermes Muslin Shawl
> Hermes t shirt scarf
> AG boyfriend jeans
> Sydney Evan beaded bracelet
> J. Crew patent wedge



Your list looks similar to what I'm eyeing for "staples and basics" to build on. How do you like the Vince bfriend pants?  I'm looking for alternative to Jcrew which I'm staying away from ( I've been a sucker to keep buying them despite poor fit and I'm now going to stick to my guns and boycott Jcrew for better quality/ fit clothes. ). Anyway, back to the program and comments re: Vince?


----------



## Bitten

MsCandice said:


> Ooh I love all your purchases. The jacket is especially cute, and that's a good price for Row.



Thanks - we're still in the honeymoon phase, definitely!!  

Sadly, it's so hot here right now, I think it will be at least a couple of months before I can wear it ush:


----------



## evietiger

Piscesluv said:


> Your list looks similar to what I'm eyeing for "staples and basics" to build on. How do you like the Vince bfriend pants?  I'm looking for alternative to Jcrew which I'm staying away from ( I've been a sucker to keep buying them despite poor fit and I'm now going to stick to my guns and boycott Jcrew for better quality/ fit clothes. ). Anyway, back to the program and comments re: Vince?



Absolutely LOVE the Vince boyfriend pants. I've been hunting a pair of boyfriend pants for a while and tried a few different brands and the Vince fit the best! Perfect slouchy look without being too baggy. The fabric is very light weight and would be great for spring/early summer. Worth the extra $$ IMO.


----------



## tanya devi

jellybebe said:


> My big purchase this month: Isabel Marant Basley booties.


I have and love these so much I also got them in anthracite and hope to add the gray... Soo comfy but a great shape  Enjoy!!!


----------



## jellybebe

tanya devi said:


> I have and love these so much I also got them in anthracite and hope to add the gray... Soo comfy but a great shape  Enjoy!!!



Ooh Basley twins! It's still too cold to wear mine but I will bring them to LA when I visit in a few weeks! Do you think the IM Bobbys are too similar/redundant?


----------



## lara0112

I have already lined up a few big-ish purchases for this year but nothing crazy like last year, except the cartier bracelet (that may not happen this year though).

tods summer shoes - 1 or 2 pairs
bal classic moto
VCA perlee band

I am not sure if this goes but I don't count zara workclothes or something into this. I do buy a couple of jackets, pants, t-shirts etc for work every season and there is no way I could stick to this plan and not buy these, they look terrible after a few months, plus due to heat and humidity I have to wash a lot.


----------



## Bitten

lara0112 said:


> I have already lined up a few big-ish purchases for this year but nothing crazy like last year, except the cartier bracelet (that may not happen this year though).
> 
> tods summer shoes - 1 or 2 pairs
> bal classic moto
> VCA perlee band
> 
> I am not sure if this goes but I don't count zara workclothes or something into this. I do buy a couple of jackets, pants, t-shirts etc for work every season and there is no way I could stick to this plan and not buy these, they look terrible after a few months, plus due to heat and humidity I have to wash a lot.



That looks like a very classic and restrained list


----------



## lara0112

Bitten said:


> That looks like a very classic and restrained list



Thanks . I wish I could say I was restrained, but i have completely over-splurged in the last few months and it is time to calm it. but I have several weaknesses and just cannot say no... 

I like to shop for the right thing when it comes along and there have been too many right things, haha.

love all your new purchases by the way


----------



## Piscesluv

evietiger said:


> Absolutely LOVE the Vince boyfriend pants.



Ooh, yay! Thanks for the feed back


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I'm usually not very "into" spring collections since I have so little chance to wear warm weather clothing here. I stocked up on a few new pair of j crew shorts over the winter sales season and bought a new pair of TB sandals a few months ago so for spring lets see... 

According to my list I need some silk layering tanks, a few more casual button down type shirts/blouses, and the red leather jacket I'm waiting to get marked down further. I also need to buy a few more pair of jeans, and I may just bite the bullet & pay full price. I have a hard time paying retail for a pair, but I have a harder time finding perfect jeans


----------



## LeeMiller

I ended up with one item for January - the silk top.  The earmuffs I bought had to go back because they were so uncomfortable.  

I don't really have too much in mind yet for February - there is a bag and a pair of shoes that I like but that is about it.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It's a new month!! What is the ONE item you are eying? 

I am eying this: 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...009/1050673/BLACK AND WHITE COMBINATION HEELS

Since it is the month of &#58151;&#58153;&#57378;, I may have hubby get me a pair of Chanel costume earrings. That will be all!!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

Love this idea/club!! 

Phew! January is behind us!

I tried to purchase only (1) item for the month of January - but ended up purchasing (2). 

So here are my 2:

B Brian Atwood Ferguson



Manolo Blahnik Storm




Fingers crossed that Feburary will be a (0) item month for me.  
EDIT: But NM LC just received new arrivals - oh no! >.<


----------



## chloe_chanel

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a new month!! What is the ONE item you are eying?
> 
> I am eying this:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...009/1050673/BLACK AND WHITE COMBINATION HEELS
> 
> Since it is the month of &#58151;&#58153;&#57378;, I may have hubby get me a pair of Chanel costume earrings. That will be all!!!!



Oooh I really like those!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ahh, I already purchased too much in January and bought this leather jacket today: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...LEATHER JACKET WITH DETAILING ON THE SHOULDER

For $99 bucks I couldn't pass it up; need a black leather jacket anyway.


----------



## Bitten

lara0112 said:


> Thanks . I wish I could say I was restrained, but *i have completely over-splurged in the last few months *and it is time to calm it. but I have several weaknesses and just cannot say no...
> 
> I like to shop for the right thing when it comes along and there have been too many right things, haha.
> 
> love all your new purchases by the way



Sadly, I think I'm at the beginning of that phase potentially


----------



## jellybebe

Pulled the trigger and ordered the black PS11 today. So excited! I will definitely have to be good for a while now, haha.


----------



## newmommy_va

Congrats!

The being good part is sooo hard! My DH just reminded me that it's Feb & I can start shopping again... but then he reminded me that it's a (0) month since I purchased 2 things in Jan. Bummer. Now I'm saving items to my wish list for March... 



jellybebe said:


> Pulled the trigger and ordered the black PS11 today. So excited! I will definitely have to be good for a while now, haha.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Pulled the trigger and ordered the black PS11 today. So excited! I will definitely have to be good for a while now, haha.



YAY!!! You've shown such discipline in waiting til the right time to buy your HG! Very excited for you! I love the PS11!


----------



## jellybebe

newmommy_va said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The being good part is sooo hard! My DH just reminded me that it's Feb & I can start shopping again... but then he reminded me that it's a (0) month since I purchased 2 things in Jan. Bummer. Now I'm saving items to my wish list for March...



Oh that will be so hard but it will be nice to reward yourself again in March!


----------



## lucywife

BagsNBaubles said:


> This is a spinoff of the 2013 fashion resolutions thread. Fionabrown mentioned a shopping technique called the 5 Piece French Wardrobe as a way to shop more thoughtfully.



I'm going to stick to this if I can,
I already bought 3 items in January, which allows me to get only two more  until July. I'm not going to do two items a month thing because I will go overboard, I know that.

Things I've got:

Maison Martin Margiela wool dress (good for work)
Agnona dress suit (for work too) 
Brioni cashmere jacket (beyond gorgeous and I've got a great deal, had to buy it because I will wear it for decades)

Not counting a couple of t-shirts and some underwear. 
I also purged A LOT of clothes and consigned a big bulk of it to two different places and selling/sold some on eBay myself.


----------



## Bitten

jellybebe said:


> Pulled the trigger and ordered the black PS11 today. So excited! I will definitely have to be good for a while now, haha.



Congratulations!! What a great purchase for the new year


----------



## jellybebe

Bitten said:


> Congratulations!! What a great purchase for the new year



Thank you! I'm very excited! 

Next up: mint green Chanel espadrilles (if I can find them). I am trying to resist the IM Bobby's in grey. I think they are so cute but they are pretty expensive and I'm not sure how much wear I will get out of them this spring/summer, as they are too casual for work but I have many other pairs of shoes vying for my attention on days off!


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> Pulled the trigger and ordered the black PS11 today. So excited! I will definitely have to be good for a while now, haha.



Congratulations!  I love that bag, so chic and modern looking.



lucywife said:


> I'm going to stick to this if I can,
> I already bought 3 items in January, which allows me to get only two more  until July. I'm not going to do two items a month thing because I will go overboard, I know that.
> 
> Things I've got:
> 
> Maison Martin Margiela wool dress (good for work)
> Agnona dress suit (for work too)
> Brioni cashmere jacket (beyond gorgeous and I've got a great deal, had to buy it because I will wear it for decades)
> 
> Not counting a couple of t-shirts and some underwear.
> I also purged A LOT of clothes and consigned a big bulk of it to two different places and selling/sold some on eBay myself.



Sigh, I'm sure the Brioni is amazing.  Cashmere is worth a splurge because good cashmere lasts forever.



jellybebe said:


> Thank you! I'm very excited!
> 
> Next up: mint green Chanel espadrilles (if I can find them). I am trying to resist the IM Bobby's in grey. I think they are so cute but they are pretty expensive and I'm not sure how much wear I will get out of them this spring/summer, as they are too casual for work but I have many other pairs of shoes vying for my attention on days off!



Would those Chanel shoes work for your casual wardrobe or work wardrobe?  I would be scared that they would get dirty fast!  I think the Bobbys look like you'd get more use since I could see wearing them year round, but I've in that place where I'm really limiting my casual shoe purchases because I only wear them on the weekends & I already have so many.


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> Congratulations!  I love that bag, so chic and modern looking.
> 
> Sigh, I'm sure the Brioni is amazing.  Cashmere is worth a splurge because good cashmere lasts forever.
> 
> Would those Chanel shoes work for your casual wardrobe or work wardrobe?  I would be scared that they would get dirty fast!  I think the Bobbys look like you'd get more use since I could see wearing them year round, but I've in that place where I'm really limiting my casual shoe purchases because I only wear them on the weekends & I already have so many.



I could probably get away with wearing the Chanels at work in warmer weather, although I am also concerned they could get dirty. However I have a pair of yellow Toms (also fabric, similar style) and they have held up fairly well. The problem with where I live is that it seems to be winter 6 months of the year...  I hate it here, but that is another issue.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> YAY!!! You've shown such discipline in waiting til the right time to buy your HG! Very excited for you! I love the PS11!



Thanks Kristy!


----------



## keodi

I like this idea! 1 have a few splurge items I want to get this year.
1. Burberry trench
2. Beige or brown lanvin flats
3. Vintage Chanel caviar jumbo
4. Balenciaga black moto jacket
5. black classic pump (I'm having trouble finding a quality pair) CL's hurt my feet.

For January, I bought a pair of lanvin flats.


----------



## jellybebe

keodi said:


> I like this idea! 1 have a few splurge items I want to get this year.
> 1. Burberry trench
> 2. Beige or brown lanvin flats
> 3. Vintage Chanel caviar jumbo
> 4. Balenciaga black moto jacket
> 5. black classic pump (I'm having trouble finding a quality pair) CL's hurt my feet.
> 
> For January, I bought a pair of lanvin flats.



Love your wishlist items, especially the Burberry trench and Bal moto! For perfect black pumps, I have been eyeing the Jimmy Choo Agnes. Have you tried those?


----------



## lucywife

keodi said:


> I like this idea! 1 have a few splurge items I want to get this year.
> 1. Burberry trench
> 2. Beige or brown lanvin flats
> 3. Vintage Chanel caviar jumbo
> 4. Balenciaga black moto jacket
> 5. black classic pump (I'm having trouble finding a quality pair) CL's hurt my feet.
> 
> For January, I bought a pair of lanvin flats.



I like how you know exactly what you want, I wish I can be like that. 
I usually want something when I see it and that is where it gets problematic because two times out of three I already have something very similar. I'm avoiding stores, but online shopping is a major trap. What I like about this plan that when you only have 10 shots per year, you really learn to control your impulses.  

I think I don't really need anything. I may get two more bags that I ordered last year and nothing else. Hopefully.


----------



## LeeMiller

keodi said:


> I like this idea! 1 have a few splurge items I want to get this year.
> 1. Burberry trench
> 2. Beige or brown lanvin flats
> 3. Vintage Chanel caviar jumbo
> 4. Balenciaga black moto jacket
> 5. black classic pump (I'm having trouble finding a quality pair) CL's hurt my feet.
> 
> For January, I bought a pair of lanvin flats.



I think Prada makes very comfortable shoes.  CLs are the worst IMO in terms of comfort.


----------



## keodi

LeeMiller said:


> I think Prada makes very comfortable shoes.  CLs are the worst IMO in terms of comfort.



Thanks! I'll check it out


----------



## keodi

jellybebe said:


> Love your wishlist items, especially the Burberry trench and Bal moto! For perfect black pumps, I have been eyeing the Jimmy Choo Agnes. Have you tried those?



I added that to my list to check out..


----------



## LeeMiller

keodi said:


> Thanks! I'll check it out



I should have added that I also bought shoes from Talbots that look very similar to my Pradas - hidden platform and patent leather - except for the seam showing on the leather the shoes are incredibly similar & also very comfortable.  I only do about a 3-3.5 inch heel for work and comfort.  The shoes from Talbots were ridiculously cheap compared to the Pradas but also made of leather.  Unfortunately I just checked their site and they don't have the same shoes anymore but I thought I'd mention this.


----------



## lucywife

LeeMiller said:


> *I think Prada makes very comfortable shoes*.  CLs are the worst IMO in terms of comfort.


 Yes!


----------



## newmommy_va

keodi said:


> I like this idea! 1 have a few splurge items I want to get this year.
> 1. Burberry trench
> 2. Beige or brown lanvin flats
> 3. Vintage Chanel caviar jumbo
> 4. Balenciaga black moto jacket
> 5. black classic pump (I'm having trouble finding a quality pair) CL's hurt my feet.
> 
> For January, I bought a pair of lanvin flats.



I bought my first pair of Lanvin flats in Dec! (The first pair that didn't hurt, either. ) Love them! 

Oh... I like the way that you've put together a list! Good luck!! 

btw, for #5, there's quite a fan base for Manolo Blahnik pumps for comfortable heels in the shoe fourm. GL!



lucywife said:


> I like how you know exactly what you want, I wish I can be like that.
> I usually want something when I see it and that is where it gets problematic because two times out of three I already have something very similar. I'm avoiding stores, but online shopping is a major trap. What I like about this plan that when you only have 10 shots per year, you really learn to control your impulses.
> 
> I think I don't really need anything. I may get two more bags that I ordered last year and nothing else. Hopefully.



Ugh. The online shopping trap. Ditto for me! Avoiding local stores is easy, since the ones near me rarely carry my size or preferred styles. But online... looks more like this: 

I don't think I really need anything this year, either. Thankfully, I found most of the "essential" wardrobe items I was looking for, last year. So now my shopping excursions are just for fun. And... I'm waiting on a bag this year too (fingers crossed). If I'm really, really good... that will be the only thing I buy this year (excluding my January purchases)... but I don't think that's very likely, since that would take crazy awesome willpower!


----------



## jellybebe

newmommy_va said:


> I bought my first pair of Lanvin flats in Dec! (The first pair that didn't hurt, either. ) Love them!
> 
> Oh... I like the way that you've put together a list! Good luck!!
> 
> btw, for #5, there's quite a fan base for Manolo Blahnik pumps for comfortable heels in the shoe fourm. GL!
> 
> Ugh. The online shopping trap. Ditto for me! Avoiding local stores is easy, since the ones near me rarely carry my size or preferred styles. But online... looks more like this:
> 
> I don't think I really need anything this year, either. Thankfully, I found most of the "essential" wardrobe items I was looking for, last year. So now my shopping excursions are just for fun. And... I'm waiting on a bag this year too (fingers crossed). If I'm really, really good... that will be the only thing I buy this year (excluding my January purchases)... but I don't think that's very likely, since that would take crazy awesome willpower!



Online shopping is a huge prob for me too. I live in a city without shopping (temporarily I hope) so I don't really buy things in person, which can be problematic because things can look different online, which can lead to impulse purchases. I have started making visual lists so I can see what I plan to buy and how it sort of looks together as well as how it can all fit into my existing wardrobe, but the little impulse purchases are the killers. I try to limit those by thinking about how $100 here can quickly add up, but since basics don't technically count I am giving myself a bit of leeway.


----------



## lucywife

newmommy_va said:


> that would take crazy awesome willpower!


No kidding...I already plan to return a dressy top (I probably only wear before my mirror) I pre-ordered from Moda Operandi last year and should get somewhere in Spring. I think instead of wasting money of lots of smaller good things I already have (similar dress shirts, skirts, dress pants) and clearly don't need anymore, I've got one expensive suit I decided not to buy because of the price.  If you buy cheaply, you pay dearly.


----------



## d-girl1011

I like this idea, in theory - however, sometimes I direly need a few items at once (e.g. t-****s or silk blouses, etc.)


----------



## Bitten

Ok so my first purchase for February is the Dolce et Gabbana skirt I was eyeing from Net-a-Porter:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336741

I'm also looking at a navy sweater with lace sleeves by Erdem:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049

I'm liking coming back to this thread - it sort of makes me consider my purchases with a stricter eye and that's good


----------



## jellybebe

Bitten said:


> Ok so my first purchase for February is the Dolce et Gabbana skirt I was eyeing from Net-a-Porter:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336741
> 
> I'm also looking at a navy sweater with lace sleeves by Erdem:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> I'm liking coming back to this thread - it sort of makes me consider my purchases with a stricter eye and that's good



Pretty! It will be so nice for spring.


----------



## Piscesluv

Bitten said:


> Ok so my first purchase for February is the Dolce et Gabbana skirt I was eyeing from Net-a-Porter:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336741
> 
> I'm also looking at a navy sweater with lace sleeves by Erdem:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> I'm liking coming back to this thread - it sort of makes me consider my purchases with a stricter eye and that's good



Very pretty. I like how they're staples but add a twist of trend to a wardrobe.


----------



## keodi

Bitten said:


> Ok so my first purchase for February is the Dolce et Gabbana skirt I was eyeing from Net-a-Porter:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336741
> 
> I'm also looking at a navy sweater with lace sleeves by Erdem:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> I'm liking coming back to this thread - it sort of makes me consider my purchases with a stricter eye and that's good



Nice!


----------



## newmommy_va

I completely agree! Nothing looks quite the same on me as it does online. Boo.  

The killers for me are "exception" purchases. Ugh. It's so easy to say - oh this doesn't count - and then the sky's the limit! I'm really really really going to try to be a stickler this year. I'm hopeful that this thread will help keep me honest! 



jellybebe said:


> Online shopping is a huge prob for me too. I live in a city without shopping (temporarily I hope) so I don't really buy things in person, which can be problematic because things can look different online, which can lead to impulse purchases. I have started making visual lists so I can see what I plan to buy and how it sort of looks together as well as how it can all fit into my existing wardrobe, but the little impulse purchases are the killers. I try to limit those by thinking about how $100 here can quickly add up, but since basics don't technically count I am giving myself a bit of leeway.



I know what you mean... I've been looking for a while for a pair of flattering, well-fitting pants, slacks, or leggings in a light color that I like. It's easy to walk away from throw-away pairs, since I want one really nice pair that will _last_.  



lucywife said:


> No kidding...I already plan to return a dressy top (I probably only wear before my mirror) I pre-ordered from Moda Operandi last year and should get somewhere in Spring. I think instead of wasting money of lots of smaller good things I already have (similar dress shirts, skirts, dress pants) and clearly don't need anymore, I've got one expensive suit I decided not to buy because of the price.  If you buy cheaply, you pay dearly.



Oh these are beautiful choices!! 

I like coming back to this thread, too. It reminds me of: "staple gun me to ban island", only here, it's: "staple gun me to the 1 a month club". lol. 



Bitten said:


> Ok so my first purchase for February is the Dolce et Gabbana skirt I was eyeing from Net-a-Porter:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336741
> 
> I'm also looking at a navy sweater with lace sleeves by Erdem:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> I'm liking coming back to this thread - it sort of makes me consider my purchases with a stricter eye and that's good


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> *I completely agree! Nothing looks quite the same on me as it does online.* Boo.
> 
> Oh these are beautiful choices!!
> 
> I like coming back to this thread, too. It reminds me of: "staple gun me to ban island", only here, it's: "staple gun me to the 1 a month club". lol.



Yeah, I put things on and my eyes go from the mirror to the monitor back to the mirror and it's like 'Hey! Where's the awesome slender model with amazingly long legs and no bust on the web pic??!?'


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh my! That made me laugh!! 



Bitten said:


> Yeah, I put things on and my eyes go from the mirror to the monitor back to the mirror and it's like 'Hey! Where's the awesome slender model with amazingly long legs and no bust on the web pic??!?'


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I haven't found anything I wan't this month yet! Hopefully it will last so I can save my money for spring buys


----------



## Bitten

jellybebe said:


> Pretty! It will be so nice for spring.





Piscesluv said:


> Very pretty. I like how they're staples but add a twist of trend to a wardrobe.





keodi said:


> Nice!



Thanks ladies  

The positive feedback on everything is a good sign that I'm making choices that encourage wardrobe-longevity and classics with a twist


----------



## newmommy_va

Good for you!! 

I'm hanging in there too... 



COPENHAGEN said:


> I haven't found anything I wan't this month yet! Hopefully it will last so I can save my money for spring buys


----------



## Dentist22

I really need this month's purchase to be a versatile LBD but I can't find anything I like.  I would prefer a cap sleeve or short sleeve and slightly above the knee length. Any suggestions?


----------



## fmd914

Bitten said:


> Ok so my first purchase for February is the Dolce et Gabbana skirt I was eyeing from Net-a-Porter:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336741
> 
> I'm also looking at a navy sweater with lace sleeves by Erdem:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> I'm liking coming back to this thread - it sort of makes me consider my purchases with a stricter eye and that's good




Oh Bitten - I've been eyeing the same skirt!!  Please post pics when you receive it?


----------



## jellybebe

Tempted by a few APC sweaters I saw today. I hope to see them in person so I can make a better assessment. I'm a sucker for stripes especially since APC does them so beautifully, but the sweater contains acrylic, which I dislike. And I like how the second one is a bit dressier than the average sweatshirt.


----------



## Bitten

fmd914 said:


> Oh Bitten - I've been eyeing the same skirt!!  Please post pics when you receive it?



I will! I actually wore it today but didn't take pics - will do when I wear it next (probably next week?) 

The good news is it looks fabulous in person. The woven linen is a little bit unusual, as in I wasn't sure about the crease factor when I first tried it on, but it actually wears beautifully - it's not a strictly fitted tailored skirt like the more usual black crepe pencil skirt, and it sort of 'gives' a bit when you're wearing it. I received quite a few compliments on it, it's so feminine and fresh (perfect for our summer weather, it is sooooo hot here at the moment  )


----------



## newmommy_va

Hmm... back in the day when wearing an LBD was more "everyday" for me, I found mine at Macy's, Ann Taylor, & Marshall's. But since then, I've only recently found one from Valentino that will have to do.

You might try creating a thread for your question... I'm sure a lot of people have wondered the same thing. GL!



Dentist22 said:


> I really need this month's purchase to be a versatile LBD but I can't find anything I like.  I would prefer a cap sleeve or short sleeve and slightly above the knee length. Any suggestions?



"sucker for strips" - me too! I have one striped shirt - and I've worn it so much that my husband has suggested that it's time for me to replace it - but I love it and I think I'll wear it until it falls apart 



jellybebe said:


> Tempted by a few APC sweaters I saw today. I hope to see them in person so I can make a better assessment. I'm a sucker for stripes especially since APC does them so beautifully, but the sweater contains acrylic, which I dislike. And I like how the second one is a bit dressier than the average sweatshirt.



Oh that sounds really lovely! Do post a mod pic!! 



Bitten said:


> I will! I actually wore it today but didn't take pics - will do when I wear it next (probably next week?)
> 
> The good news is it looks fabulous in person. The woven linen is a little bit unusual, as in I wasn't sure about the crease factor when I first tried it on, but it actually wears beautifully - it's not a strictly fitted tailored skirt like the more usual black crepe pencil skirt, and it sort of 'gives' a bit when you're wearing it. I received quite a few compliments on it, it's so feminine and fresh (perfect for our summer weather, it is sooooo hot here at the moment  )


----------



## Jesssh

My February purchase will be wedge sneakers. Need help picking the color:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/please-help-me-decide-on-a-wedge-sneaker-801832.html


----------



## KristyDarling

Dentist22 said:


> I really need this month's purchase to be a versatile LBD but I can't find anything I like.  I would prefer a cap sleeve or short sleeve and slightly above the knee length. Any suggestions?



Not quite short sleeved but I've had my eye on this one:
http://www.shopbop.com/bentley-off-...524441960989.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize


----------



## Dentist22

KristyDarling said:


> Not quite short sleeved but I've had my eye on this one:
> http://www.shopbop.com/bentley-off-...524441960989.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize



That is lovely but I'm thinking it's better on a tall size 4, not a 5'4" size 8


----------



## fmd914

Bitten said:


> I will! I actually wore it today but didn't take pics - will do when I wear it next (probably next week?)
> 
> The good news is it looks fabulous in person. The woven linen is a little bit unusual, as in I wasn't sure about the crease factor when I first tried it on, but it actually wears beautifully - it's not a strictly fitted tailored skirt like the more usual black crepe pencil skirt, and it sort of 'gives' a bit when you're wearing it. I received quite a few compliments on it, it's so feminine and fresh (perfect for our summer weather, it is sooooo hot here at the moment  )



I can't wait to see it!  I'm so glad to hear that you love it.  Sometimes items like this skirt is great in theory but doesn't turn out so well.  I am in the dead of winter right now and this skirt is making me wish for your weather!


----------



## KristyDarling

Dentist22 said:


> That is lovely but I'm thinking it's better on a tall size 4, not a 5'4" size 8



  I hear ya.


----------



## wet26

Updated my wardrobe for A/W this month, still need some more knits:

medium ps1, tobacco suede
Acne pistols, black
IM dickers, gris
IM bobbys, gris
Balenciaga booties, black suede
McQ butterfly print scarf, black and yellow
French sole ballet flats (2), black snake print and taupe quilted leather
Whistles crew neck knit, ivory
Whistles trousers, black


----------



## Bitten

Ok ladies, I would appreciate some opinions. I am looking currently at a couple of knitwear pieces, both fairly conservative:

1. Saint Laurent black cashmere sweater:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154894

2. Erdem navy boatneck and lace-sleeve sweater:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049

Does anyone have a really strong preference? Black cashmere has such a magnetic pull and it's so nicely finished. OTOH the the Erdem piece is so pretty


----------



## lucywife

Bitten said:


> Ok ladies, I would appreciate some opinions. I am looking currently at a couple of knitwear pieces, both fairly conservative...
> 
> Does anyone have a really strong preference? Black cashmere has such a magnetic pull and it's so nicely finished. OTOH the the Erdem piece is so pretty



If you don't have any basic black sweaters yet, I would go with Saint Laurent one.


----------



## lucywife

I bought item #4, it is Emilio Pucci wool dress that was in my YOOX dream box for a while.


----------



## Jesssh

Bitten said:


> Ok ladies, I would appreciate some opinions. I am looking currently at a couple of knitwear pieces, both fairly conservative:
> 
> 1. Saint Laurent black cashmere sweater:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154894
> 
> 2. Erdem navy boatneck and lace-sleeve sweater:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> Does anyone have a really strong preference? Black cashmere has such a magnetic pull and it's so nicely finished. OTOH the the Erdem piece is so pretty



I would do the first one, then optionally dress it up with a scarf. You could do a black & white scarf (or lace-like or black & nude).

But get what you love. If you get the one you don't love, you may eventually get the one you love anyway. I'm sure you could use both pieces if you love the second one that much.

But I love versatility and a more casual look, so I would get the simple one and think about statement necklaces and scarfs. You've seen the "25 ways to wear a scarf" video, haven't you?


----------



## newmommy_va

I second the recommendation to buy the one you love!!

As for opinions... I would choose #2 for the lovely boatneck neckline, beautiful lace detail, and shorter sleeve length. For me, it's absolutely perfect, since boatneck necklines are my favorite, as are 3/4 sleeve lengths. 

Alternatively, #1 doesn't have many "special" details that appeal to me. It's still a beautiful basic though.

Good luck!!



Bitten said:


> Ok ladies, I would appreciate some opinions. I am looking currently at a couple of knitwear pieces, both fairly conservative:
> 
> 1. Saint Laurent black cashmere sweater:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154894
> 
> 2. Erdem navy boatneck and lace-sleeve sweater:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> Does anyone have a really strong preference? Black cashmere has such a magnetic pull and it's so nicely finished. OTOH the the Erdem piece is so pretty


----------



## Bitten

lucywife said:


> If you don't have any basic black sweaters yet, I would go with Saint Laurent one.



Thank you for your advice 

I think the problem is I'm really tempted by both   :shame:


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> I second the recommendation to buy the one you love!!
> 
> As for opinions... I would choose #2 for the lovely boatneck neckline, beautiful lace detail, and shorter sleeve length. For me, it's absolutely perfect, since boatneck necklines are my favorite, as are 3/4 sleeve lengths.
> 
> Alternatively, #1 doesn't have many "special" details that appeal to me. It's still a beautiful basic though.
> 
> Good luck!!



Thanks my dear - I will get a tad more wear out of the navy one I think as well, just because cashmere isn't totally essential in my climate :shame:


----------



## Bitten

Jesssh said:


> I would do the first one, then optionally dress it up with a scarf. You could do a black & white scarf (or lace-like or black & nude).
> 
> But get what you love. If you get the one you don't love, you may eventually get the one you love anyway.* I'm sure you could use both pieces if you love the second one that much.*
> But I love versatility and a more casual look, so I would get the simple one and think about statement necklaces and scarfs. You've seen the "25 ways to wear a scarf" video, haven't you?



 someone spotted my weakness!!  

I love the simplicity of the black one, but the detail on the Erdem is so tdf


----------



## jellybebe

Bitten said:


> Ok ladies, I would appreciate some opinions. I am looking currently at a couple of knitwear pieces, both fairly conservative:
> 
> 1. Saint Laurent black cashmere sweater:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154894
> 
> 2. Erdem navy boatneck and lace-sleeve sweater:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> Does anyone have a really strong preference? Black cashmere has such a magnetic pull and it's so nicely finished. OTOH the the Erdem piece is so pretty



I personally prefer the first one more, but get the one you love.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I'm done for the month! I bought some black leather boots, which were much needed:
http://www.gilt.com/brand/stuart-weitzman/product/147996274-stuart-weitzman-molten-boot

I also bought 4 pairs of jeans from the Gap. I only have one "good" pair of jeans that isn't worn out or too big, so this was more of a replacement purchase. I got them all for under $150 so the deal was too good to pass up.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Bitten said:


> Ok ladies, I would appreciate some opinions. I am looking currently at a couple of knitwear pieces, both fairly conservative:
> 
> 1. Saint Laurent black cashmere sweater:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154894
> 
> 2. Erdem navy boatneck and lace-sleeve sweater:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> Does anyone have a really strong preference? Black cashmere has such a magnetic pull and it's so nicely finished. OTOH the the Erdem piece is so pretty



If you live in a warmer climate go for the one you really love! You'll get more use out of it


----------



## kenzibray

I need to join this. I'm bad at impulse buying because I will see something I love in the catalog or on a fashion blogger and its in my bag and on its way to me before I can even think about it. Then I get it and realize WTF was I thinking, that's SO not me..

 Let's face it... I'm pretty boring when it comes to clothes. I like my plain cardigans, jeans & flats. When I'm really feeling frisky on the weekends I may break out a dress & tights. I'll spend major bucks on bags, but I'm a penny pincher when it comes to clothes. 

So just last night I've gone through and purged my closet and am working on listing it all on Poshmark. 

So my one practical piece for the month of January was a Navy & white striped knit top from J. Crew Factory. And I'm very happy with it. I will definitely get the use out of it. 

http://factory.jcrew.com/womens-clothing/knits_tees/long_sleeve_tees/PRDOVR~50894/50894.jsp


----------



## Bitten

kenzibray said:


> I need to join this. I'm bad at impulse buying because I will see something I love in the catalog or on a fashion blogger and its in my bag and on its way to me before I can even think about it. Then I get it and realize WTF was I thinking, that's SO not me..
> 
> Let's face it... I'm pretty boring when it comes to clothes. I like my plain cardigans, jeans & flats. When I'm really feeling frisky on the weekends I may break out a dress & tights. I'll spend major bucks on bags, but I'm a penny pincher when it comes to clothes.
> 
> So just last night I've gone through and purged my closet and am working on listing it all on Poshmark.
> 
> So my one practical piece for the month of January was a Navy & white striped knit top from J. Crew Factory. And I'm very happy with it. I will definitely get the use out of it.
> 
> http://factory.jcrew.com/womens-clothing/knits_tees/long_sleeve_tees/PRDOVR~50894/50894.jsp



Congrats on joining!!  

I NEED to purge my closet - it's such an inspiration that others are just getting in and doing it!  

This weekend, I promise...


----------



## kenzibray

Bitten said:


> Congrats on joining!!
> 
> I NEED to purge my closet - it's such an inspiration that others are just getting in and doing it!
> 
> This weekend, I promise...



Thank you! I'm a hoarder so it's hard for me to do. I remember reading somewhere a good technique... Start out the season with all of your hangers facing the same way. After you wear something turn its hanger the opposite way. In 3 or 6 mos. evaluate the clothes that has hangers still facing the original direction. 

My goals for 2013 is to try to stick to more basic pieces that I can mix & match into different combos, rather than something that I wear with the same combo every single time.


----------



## lucywife

kenzibray said:


> I need to join this.


  welcome!

I'm purging my closet regularly after reading one of the good threads here. At least now I know what I have, there were things I bought in 2007 with price tags attached


----------



## LeeMiller

Bitten said:


> Ok ladies, I would appreciate some opinions. I am looking currently at a couple of knitwear pieces, both fairly conservative:
> 
> 1. Saint Laurent black cashmere sweater:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154894
> 
> 2. Erdem navy boatneck and lace-sleeve sweater:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> Does anyone have a really strong preference? Black cashmere has such a magnetic pull and it's so nicely finished. OTOH the the Erdem piece is so pretty



I love both, but I do think the sleeves on the Saint Laurent look a little too long for 3/4 sleeves and a little too short for full sleeved.  I might worry about how the Edrem would wear but it is so pretty & still work appropriate which can be hard to find.


----------



## LeeMiller

I bought these two items today at Intermix.  A silk top from Joie that is very simple but the color is amazing with my eyes, really makes them pop, plus the silk is washable!  And this jacket by Drew which feels like a sweatshirt but has great structure.  I think it will be a great layering piece for when I take my daughter to the playground so I can be casual without being frumpy.  

I also got some Lululemon yoga pants, which I'm not counting towards my purchases, but which are amazing and make me look at least 5-10 lbs thinner.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Oooohh, I SO need to join in on this thread! I mean, I have sort of been adding to my wardrobe after this philosophy for a while now anyway, but I think it'll be good for me to really look at it as a challenge.  Especially considering I'm still just a little student (last year at University, though - YEY!) who just spent loads of money on a new MacBook _and_ a new camera _and_ booking a two-week trip to the States/Las Vegas for summer. Haha!  

So all in all - I should definitely be saving my money right now, especially with that upcoming trip, and I'd say this is a good way of doing it.  Even though I might have a liiiiiiittle trouble limiting myself to just one item per month. :giggles:

Though I was pretty well-behaved all through sale-season, and only got four much-needed items in January, and one item thus far in February.

For January I got:
A pair of black-and-rust Rag&Bone ombre jeans, 
A white knit sweater in alpaca wool from Acne, 
A black silk button-down shirt from Norwegian brand FWSS 
And a pair of basic, black everyday boots. 

For February I got these ankle skinny jeans from Current/Elliott, at like 70% off. Haven't taken any pictures with them yet, but I loooove them to bits. Such good jeans! So no fancy statement items, but really good quality wardrobe-staples, and all with major discounts. *proud* And you can just click the links to see how it all looks on. 

Now to stay nice and shopping-free for the rest of February.


----------



## lucywife

LeeMiller said:


> I bought these two items today at Intermix.  A silk top from Joie that is very simple but the color is amazing with my eyes, really makes them pop, plus the silk is washable!  And this jacket by Drew which feels like a sweatshirt but has great structure.  I think it will be a great layering piece for when I take my daughter to the playground so I can be casual without being frumpy.
> 
> I also got some Lululemon yoga pants, which I'm not counting towards my purchases, but which are amazing and make me look at least 5-10 lbs thinner.


I really LIKE the Drew jacket! A LOT! 

Workout clothes don't count.

*PlaceboGiraffe* welcome!


----------



## Harpertoo

OP,
I love this idea! (And that you've customized it for your life!)
I think I've been unconsciously doing the one/month too. ( or attempting it.)
I moved back from EU last year and realized I loved having a smaller wardrobe. It is just so much easier for me. When we moved back into our house I had to go through all the clothes I had stored. I purged all the ill-fitting stuff I somehow was unable to part with before....and really after 2 years away, my taste had changed. I feel like I'm in a rebuilding phase, but I also feel like for anything I bring in, something has to go out! Season, by season.
I love it when I'm reaching for something to wear! Space in the closest is such a luxury, but it's difficult when I have the urge to shop!


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> I love both, but I do think the sleeves on the Saint Laurent look a little too long for 3/4 sleeves and a little too short for full sleeved.  I might worry about how the Edrem would wear but *it is so pretty & still work appropriate which can be hard to find.*



 

I pulled the trigger on it this afternoon  Thank everyone for their input  

So February is standing at:

1. Dolce et Gabbana skirt
2. Erdem navy lace sleeve sweater

I may still get the black cashmere knit but would be happy to wait until March (hoping of course it doesn't sell out in my size )


----------



## Jesssh

The Nike Wedge Sneakers (my February purchase) arrived today. They are keepers!




Happy Valentines Day everyone!


----------



## jellybebe

I have been bad on my LA trip. I have picked up an Equipment blouse and an Etoile IM jacket. Still want Chanel espadrilles.


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> I bought these two items today at Intermix.  A silk top from Joie that is very simple but the color is amazing with my eyes, really makes them pop, plus the silk is washable!  And this jacket by Drew which feels like a sweatshirt but has great structure.  I think it will be a great layering piece for when I take my daughter to the playground so I can be casual without being frumpy.
> 
> I also got some Lululemon yoga pants, which I'm not counting towards my purchases, but which are amazing and make me look at least 5-10 lbs thinner.



Love the new purchases - washable silk tops cannot be beaten


----------



## Harpertoo

Way late to weigh in, but love the Erdem shirt!
(Love Erdem.)

I'm now done for Feb. Opening Ceremony.


----------



## Bitten

Harpertoo said:


> *Way late to weigh in, but love the Erdem shirt!
> (Love Erdem.)*
> I'm now done for Feb. Opening Ceremony.



 I'm really excited, can't wait to see it in person  I love Erdem too, this will be my second piece 

Love your jacket and well done for February!!


----------



## evietiger

Feb so far:

VCA rose gold Perlee band
current elliott boyfriend jeans
Current elliott boyfriend destroyed jeans
Jcrew pjs 3 sets
Jcrew swimwear 3 sets


----------



## keodi

for this month, I bought another of lanvin flats black.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a new month!! What is the ONE item you are eying?
> 
> I am eying this:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...009/1050673/BLACK AND WHITE COMBINATION HEELS
> 
> Since it is the month of &#58151;&#58153;&#57378;, I may have hubby get me a pair of Chanel costume earrings. That will be all!!!!



Holding myself accountable! 
-The chanel earrings are safely in my possession &#58158;&#57378;
-could not resist the Zara striped peplum cardigan (think it was from summer 2012) at 9.90 euro!! It had to come home with me. 
Bought a sparkly blue sweater from Mango, also heavily discounted. But, if I don't wear it for my dinner date with hubby tomorrow night, it is going back to the store. 

Now, I just have to hang in there till March!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

And I did NOT buy the Zara shoes mentioned above, was not comfy on my feet. PHEW!


----------



## Harpertoo

evietiger said:


> Feb so far:
> 
> VCA rose gold Perlee band
> current elliott boyfriend jeans
> Current elliott boyfriend destroyed jeans
> Jcrew pjs 3 sets
> Jcrew swimwear 3 sets



Yikes! Comprehensive list!

I need to read the rules. Jewelry & accessories don't count, right!?
And now here I am trying justify things my husband has bought for me!


----------



## lucywife

PJs and swimwear don't count for sure.

Personally, I am not counting jewelry/watches/anything you don't put on a hanger, BUT I'm sticking to the rule (I like one per month better than 5 per season), otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## ladysarah

Jesssh said:


> The Nike Wedge Sneakers (my February purchase) arrived today. They are keepers!
> 
> View attachment 2065435
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines Day everyone!



are these comfy for long walks?



LeeMiller said:


> I bought these two items today at Intermix.  A silk top from Joie that is very simple but the color is amazing with my eyes, really makes them pop, plus the silk is washable!  And this jacket by Drew which feels like a sweatshirt but has great structure.  I think it will be a great layering piece for when I take my daughter to the playground so I can be casual without being frumpy.
> 
> I also got some Lululemon yoga pants, which I'm not counting towards my purchases, but which are amazing and make me look at least 5-10 lbs thinner.



beautiful items as always, you have superb taste! Shall I keep lurking here for modelling shots?


----------



## Jesssh

ladysarah said:


> are these comfy for long walks?



I just sprayed them with Apple Garde and I'll be taking them out on a mall marathon this weekend! I'll let you know.

There are some reviews on Nordstrom.com and nike.com.

Unlike the cheap NYLA wedge sneakers that I'll be returning, these nikes have a real insole with arch support. The insole edges curve up a little bit around my foot. I think the lift is only 2" or less from my measurements of the size 8.5. Heel height is 3". They don't feel very high to me, which is good. They don't feel flat like a sneaker (actually my other workout sneakers have a bit of a heel anyway), but they don't feel high like my 2.5" heel boots.


----------



## jellybebe

I've been very bad this month but I am on holiday and more or less completed my SS13 wish list, other than a cashmere Chinti & Parker sweater. I got: Equipment stars blouse, Isabel Marant etoile Sumac jacket in red, white with black captoe Chanel espadrilles (in leather - so exciting!), Siwy Hannah jeans (50% off) and an APC gold tweed sweatshirt. Must be good now!


----------



## ladystara

Bought my two for this month:

Jimmy Choo Nude Peep toe pumps - great deal!
Prada double zip Cammeo tote!


----------



## Harpertoo

jellybebe said:


> I've been very bad this month but I am on holiday and more or less completed my SS13 wish list, other than a cashmere Chinti & Parker sweater. I got: Equipment stars blouse, Isabel Marant etoile Sumac jacket in red, white with black captoe Chanel espadrilles (in leather - so exciting!), Siwy Hannah jeans (50% off) and an APC gold tweed sweatshirt. Must be good now!



Nice pieces!
Esp. love the Equipment shirt & APC sweatshirt! It's tough to contain shopping on holidays!

I'm not counting it on my 1/mo, but I also bought a suede Balengiaga part time....and as soon as my foot is healed I will be buying some shoes! (12 weeks in a shiny blue surgical boot is making me crave fun heels & strappy sandals!)


----------



## jellybebe

Harpertoo said:


> Nice pieces!
> Esp. love the Equipment shirt & APC sweatshirt! It's tough to contain shopping on holidays!
> 
> I'm not counting it on my 1/mo, but I also bought a suede Balengiaga part time....and as soon as my foot is healed I will be buying some shoes! (12 weeks in a shiny blue surgical boot is making me crave fun heels & strappy sandals!)



Thank you! The APC sweatshirt was a total impulse buy but it is very pretty and unique. I was soooo tempted to buy the perfect Jimmy Choo nude pump that matched my skin tone perfectly (pasty right now I'm afraid) but they are not terribly practical for my lifestyle. 

Oh the Bal sounds lovely! If it doesn't *count* do you still have a purchase to make for this month? Your poor foot, I would be craving different and new footwear too!


----------



## alice87

I just can't imagine buying one thing a month. I think I buy so many tops I would be nowhere near one a month. On the other hand, they are usually not expensive, well under 50 dollars range and allow me to have quite a variety in my wardrobe...
I so much want to participate in this thread, just making excuses what not to count as one


----------



## Harpertoo

jellybebe said:


> Thank you! The APC sweatshirt was a total impulse buy but it is very pretty and unique. I was soooo tempted to buy the perfect Jimmy Choo nude pump that matched my skin tone perfectly (pasty right now I'm afraid) but they are not terribly practical for my lifestyle.
> 
> Oh the Bal sounds lovely! If it doesn't *count* do you still have a purchase to make for this month? Your poor foot, I would be craving different and new footwear too!



Jellybebe,
I bought an Opening Ceremony jacket posted above for Feb. Should be very practical for me - I am always cold. So I should be done.
Not sure which JC nude pumps you're eyeing, but I have the cosmics in nude and their nudes are heavenly! I like the tone so much better than comparable designers. It's very creamy & warm - not too rosey. Not trying to enable - just saying.


----------



## lucywife

alice87 said:


> I just can't imagine buying one thing a month.
> I so much want to participate in this thread, just making excuses what not to count as one



 you are not the only one suffering here. 
I almost used up all my limit (bought 4 things already) and I have one more (ok, maybe two more) shots until July. But there is an ocean of things I like to get right now


----------



## Harpertoo

lucywife said:


> you are not the only one suffering here.
> I almost used up all my limit (bought 4 things already) and I have one more (ok, maybe two more) shots until July. But there is an ocean of things I like to get right now



I'm struggling too!
But it's fun to try...and coming clean online sort of makes me consider purchases a bit more. ( I am still dedicated to trying to eliminate something in my closet for every new purchase, and that's been another challenge.)


----------



## chloe speaks

At this point, one thing a month is about what I buy - I am running out of closet/dresser space and must get rid of to buy more! Even with one a month, buying say, a jacket puts a dent in my limited closet space.

Of course, I also have an active sewing/knitting/upcycling life, so some of the closet space is for that, but as I often make clothing, that also counts.


----------



## alice87

lucywife said:


> you are not the only one suffering here.
> I almost used up all my limit (bought 4 things already) and I have one more (ok, maybe two more) shots until July. But there is an ocean of things I like to get right now


Ocean of things, I like that quote!


----------



## alice87

jellybebe said:


> I've been very bad this month but I am on holiday and more or less completed my SS13 wish list, other than a cashmere Chinti & Parker sweater. I got: Equipment stars blouse, Isabel Marant etoile Sumac jacket in red, white with black captoe Chanel espadrilles (in leather - so exciting!), Siwy Hannah jeans (50% off) and an APC gold tweed sweatshirt. Must be good now!


Nice choices!
I just have a question - where do you buy Isabel Marant? I saw your location is in Canada.  But in US is it just Barneys? Thank you!


----------



## lucywife

alice87 said:


> Ocean of things, I like that quote!


lol that is the honest truth though. I have a wish list in everyone of my favorite online clothing stores and check them out daily, but I've decided to stick to my strategy and it seems to be working. This endless consumerism, like every other addition, has its roots somewhere else that needs to be healed.


----------



## ladystara

Harpertoo said:


> Jellybebe,
> I bought an Opening Ceremony jacket posted above for Feb. Should be very practical for me - I am always cold. So I should be done.
> Not sure which JC nude pumps you're eyeing, but I have the cosmics in nude and their nudes are heavenly! I like the tone so much better than comparable designers. It's very creamy & warm - not too rosey. Not trying to enable - just saying.



I agree, most nudes are too pink on me but this one was just right!  I also managed to pick them up for $100.


----------



## alice87

chloe speaks said:


> At this point, one thing a month is about what I buy - I am running out of closet/dresser space and must get rid of to buy more! Even with one a month, buying say, a jacket puts a dent in my limited closet space.
> 
> Of course, I also have an active sewing/knitting/upcycling life, so some of the closet space is for that, but as I often make clothing, that also counts.


I do this too. In the last couple months I managed to damage couple of my designer pieces. I had washed my merino wool  jacket and later a dress in the washing machine after my son's swimming attire and I got it discolored and when it happened again!
And I do blame it on chlorine, but it seems to me may be something else was going on. I end up cutting the sleeves and decorating the jacket. And with a dress, I was able to went to original store and they changed the hem on the bottom of the dress. No more washing in the washing machine!


----------



## flower71

I was bad this month. I just bought an IM Etoile jacket, a pair of Givenchy sandals and a pair of YSL tributes in my size for 50% off...I just can't do this one per month thing! I am hopeless...


----------



## jellybebe

alice87 said:


> Nice choices!
> I just have a question - where do you buy Isabel Marant? I saw your location is in Canada.  But in US is it just Barneys? Thank you!



No you can buy IM at a few different places in the US. I bought this jacket at the IM boutique in LA, but you can also buy at Satine Boutique in LA, select Nordstroms and US Net a Porter. A number of independent boutiques also stock IM depending on where you are located.


----------



## jellybebe

Harpertoo said:


> Jellybebe,
> I bought an Opening Ceremony jacket posted above for Feb. Should be very practical for me - I am always cold. So I should be done.
> Not sure which JC nude pumps you're eyeing, but I have the cosmics in nude and their nudes are heavenly! I like the tone so much better than comparable designers. It's very creamy & warm - not too rosey. Not trying to enable - just saying.



Oh geez... I want the Agnes.


----------



## alice87

jellybebe said:


> No you can buy IM at a few different places in the US. I bought this jacket at the IM boutique in LA, but you can also buy at Satine Boutique in LA, select Nordstroms and US Net a Porter. A number of independent boutiques also stock IM depending on where you are located.


thanks!


----------



## Jesssh

ladysarah said:


> are these comfy for long walks?



Just an update: Took the nike wedge sneakers put for a mall walk today. I was on my feet for about 3 hours. They were easy to walk in. Mine are a little loose in the toe bed (I sized up), so my foot rubbed a little bit but not too bad. The heels and arches were fine. The balls of my feet were not as comfortable as a regular sneaker which is to be expected for a wedge.

The true test is when I got home and took them off. The bones in my feet were happy. My lower back and knees were happy. With other shoes like my boots, my feet have to re-adjust to being barefoot. So it seems that the nikes offered the proper support for my feet, because they didn't have to re-adjust.

HTH!


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh no! But I totally understand... 

Only 10 more days... and then you can try again: 



flower71 said:


> I was bad this month. I just bought an IM Etoile jacket, a pair of Givenchy sandals and a pair of YSL tributes in my size for 50% off...I just can't do this one per month thing! I am hopeless...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> Holding myself accountable!
> -The chanel earrings are safely in my possession &#58158;&#57378;
> -could not resist the Zara striped peplum cardigan (think it was from summer 2012) at 9.90 euro!! It had to come home with me.
> Bought a sparkly blue sweater from Mango, also heavily discounted. But, if I don't wear it for my dinner date with hubby tomorrow night, it is going back to the store.
> 
> Now, I just have to hang in there till March!




Returned the Mango top today, YESssssss! Proud to belong to this club!!


----------



## gmo

Would love to join you all in your one (ish, of course) per month journey, but I don't know if I can hold myself accountable! I've been trying to really, honestly purge my closet since I binged during the holidays...and all of January, oops! I always find myself hemming and hawing over items that I really haven't worn but can't bear to part with. My eBay selling and consigning has really picked up of late, so hopefully I can really pare down my wardrobe before trying this shopping diet. Any tips from anyone who has done a complete closet overhaul during this process?


----------



## kendal

I love the idea & how it encourages me to weigh different options for what to buy each month.  For February I bought a black Valentino dress (on sale) that I plan to wear to our house warming party next month.  I have my eye on an equipment blouse for work next month.

One thing I've noticed while packing for our move is that while I do have wardrobe staples that I love, I also have a lot of low end filler items that I hardly wear because I bought on a whim or out of boredom.  I think this club will help me stop buying stuff I don't need / use.  

Thanks for creating this thread.  It's fun to see purposeful shopping on TPF


----------



## newmommy_va

Welcome!

I've done a closet overhaul - donated clothes, shoes, bags, etc. - and I've been slowly adding pieces to my wardrobe for the past two years. I think a lot of people build their wardrobes faster, but I'm not a "need a new outfit every day of the month" sort of person... so I'm okay with my current pace. 

Besides... not only do I enjoy my shoes & bags more, which is what I love to shop for, but clothes are challenging for me to find at the right price, fit, and style. I figure... 10 years from now... I'll have a pretty awesome closet. 

Good luck!



gmo said:


> Would love to join you all in your one (ish, of course) per month journey, but I don't know if I can hold myself accountable! I've been trying to really, honestly purge my closet since I binged during the holidays...and all of January, oops! I always find myself hemming and hawing over items that I really haven't worn but can't bear to part with. My eBay selling and consigning has really picked up of late, so hopefully I can really pare down my wardrobe before trying this shopping diet. Any tips from anyone who has done a complete closet overhaul during this process?


----------



## newmommy_va

Yay!! 



Chinese Warrior said:


> Returned the Mango top today, YESssssss! Proud to belong to this club!!



Thanks for the mini-review!! They sound tempting... 



Jesssh said:


> Just an update: Took the nike wedge sneakers put for a mall walk today. I was on my feet for about 3 hours. They were easy to walk in. Mine are a little loose in the toe bed (I sized up), so my foot rubbed a little bit but not too bad. The heels and arches were fine. The balls of my feet were not as comfortable as a regular sneaker which is to be expected for a wedge.
> 
> The true test is when I got home and took them off. The bones in my feet were happy. My lower back and knees were happy. With other shoes like my boots, my feet have to re-adjust to being barefoot. So it seems that the nikes offered the proper support for my feet, because they didn't have to re-adjust.
> 
> HTH!



Welcome! Would love to see your Valetino sale find, too. 



kendal said:


> I love the idea & how it encourages me to weigh different options for what to buy each month.  For February I bought a black Valentino dress (on sale) that I plan to wear to our house warming party next month.  I have my eye on an equipment blouse for work next month.
> 
> One thing I've noticed while packing for our move is that while I do have wardrobe staples that I love, I also have a lot of low end filler items that I hardly wear because I bought on a whim or out of boredom.  I think this club will help me stop buying stuff I don't need / use.
> 
> Thanks for creating this thread.  It's fun to see purposeful shopping on TPF


----------



## BagsNBaubles

gmo said:


> Would love to join you all in your one (ish, of course) per month journey, but I don't know if I can hold myself accountable! I've been trying to really, honestly purge my closet since I binged during the holidays...and all of January, oops! I always find myself hemming and hawing over items that I really haven't worn but can't bear to part with. My eBay selling and consigning has really picked up of late, so hopefully I can really pare down my wardrobe before trying this shopping diet. Any tips from anyone who has done a complete closet overhaul during this process?



I started doing a big closet overhaul last year, which is what got me started with one(ish) a month! I got rid of everything that was worn out (surprisingly, a lot) or just didn't fit anymore and I was left with not much. Now that I have been shopping from a list and adding thoughtful purchases I'm ready to do another purge. I kept a lot of "okay" items during my first closet clean out just because if I didn't I'd be naked  It's becoming easier for me to get dressed in the morning and my daily casual look is a bit more polished.

Everybody in this thread is approaching the challenge a little bit differently and that's part of the fun! I'm really enjoying following it all.


----------



## Harpertoo

jellybebe said:


> Oh geez... I want the Agnes.



I have the Agnes in a nude suede.
They are so wearable - even on travel days. I'm really tempted to get them in navy suede....but I'm going to resist!


----------



## jellybebe

Harpertoo said:


> I have the Agnes in a nude suede.
> They are so wearable - even on travel days. I'm really tempted to get them in navy suede....but I'm going to resist!



Jealous! They were breath-taking. I need them one of these days, hopefully they are part of the permanent collection. I wanted them in black but when I saw the nude I changed my mind! Although ideally I would just buy both!


----------



## sparklesandsalt

I just stumbled on this thread and am now seriously inspired by everyone! I spent the better part of last year immersed in blogs now that I work in a business casual environment, trying the majority of trends and now have a bulging wardrobe but an insanely thin wallet to show for it. 

This year I've been trying to stick to a list and sell off or return any item that I don't love and slowly curating my wardrobe into everything that I do rather than try every trend that I come across....hopefully being accountable here will help!

I have a dismal track record this month  so will be starting next month...wish me luck!


----------



## Harpertoo

sparklesandsalt said:


> I just stumbled on this thread and am now seriously inspired by everyone! I spent the better part of last year immersed in blogs now that I work in a business casual environment, trying the majority of trends and now have a bulging wardrobe but an insanely thin wallet to show for it.
> 
> This year I've been trying to stick to a list and sell off or return any item that I don't love and slowly curating my wardrobe into everything that I do rather than try every trend that I come across....hopefully being accountable here will help!
> 
> I have a dismal track record this month  so will be starting next month...wish me luck!



Good Luck!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

sparklesandsalt said:


> I just stumbled on this thread and am now seriously inspired by everyone! I spent the better part of last year immersed in blogs now that I work in a business casual environment, trying the majority of trends and now have a bulging wardrobe but an insanely thin wallet to show for it.
> 
> This year I've been trying to stick to a list and sell off or return any item that I don't love and slowly curating my wardrobe into everything that I do rather than try every trend that I come across....hopefully being accountable here will help!
> 
> I have a dismal track record this month  so will be starting next month...wish me luck!


Good luck 

I still haven't bought anything this month - so proud of myself! Unless a cheap eBay scarf counts but it doesn't, right?


----------



## sparklesandsalt

COPENHAGEN said:


> Good luck
> 
> I still haven't bought anything this month - so proud of myself! Unless a cheap eBay scarf counts but it doesn't, right?



Doesn't count at all 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dentist22

So I bought a ton of things at Garnet Hill for the season finale and actually returned 2 things I didn't love!  Yay!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

One more week to March!! What are u eying? Remember only ONE item! &#57626;


----------



## Jesssh

The RM TPF bag I pre-ordered should be coming in March.


----------



## misstrine85

Jesssh said:
			
		

> The RM TPF bag I pre-ordered should be coming in March.



Pics?


----------



## Jesssh

misstrine85 said:


> Pics?


It's estimated to ship March 14.


----------



## misstrine85

Jesssh said:
			
		

> It's estimated to ship March 14.



Wow!


----------



## jellybebe

For March I am debating between the J Brand Viv zip-off jeans (on sale so I have to pounce I feel), or the Equipment Sloane cashmere crew sweater.

Chanel Iman wearing a Givenchy pair that likely inspired the J Brands... Oh wow.


----------



## scoreee

jellybebe said:


> For March I am debating between the J Brand Viv zip-off jeans (on sale so I have to pounce I feel), or the Equipment Sloane cashmere crew sweater.
> 
> Chanel Iman wearing a Givenchy pair that likely inspired the J Brands... Oh wow.



Please with those pants - love love love!


----------



## paulina1234

These pants are so pretty!!!! +1 for the pants


----------



## jellybebe

paulina1234 said:


> These pants are so pretty!!!! +1 for the pants



Thanks for the input. I just don't know if they will be there next week! But I have been so bad already this month, and they are willing to price match for me too.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

jellybebe said:


> For March I am debating between the J Brand Viv zip-off jeans (on sale so I have to pounce I feel), or the Equipment Sloane cashmere crew sweater.
> 
> Chanel Iman wearing a Givenchy pair that likely inspired the J Brands... Oh wow.



Those pants are a stunner!!

Do you have any experience with the quality of Equipment's cashmere? I'm looking for an oversized cashmere sweater but I don't want to spend $$ on one that'll get pilly super quickly (cough cough, J Crew!).


----------



## flower71

I just made the decision that i will buy in March my one item only and ONLY if I sell at least 2 items...So off to ebay I go!


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> Those pants are a stunner!!
> 
> Do you have any experience with the quality of Equipment's cashmere? I'm looking for an oversized cashmere sweater but I don't want to spend $$ on one that'll get pilly super quickly (cough cough, J Crew!).



I have the same concerns. Actually I have never bought Equipment cashmere so this would be a first!


----------



## am2022

Just found this thread and the lovely ladies in it !!!  
I've been trying to behave since October last year but January sales hit and
I'm back to base zero !!  
I'm like you flower ... I'm eyeing a pair of pants but not until I sell 2 brand new items that I never got to use !
Will get inspired by this thread !
Jelly I also vote for the j brand pants !


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Just found this thread and the lovely ladies in it !!!
> I've been trying to behave since October last year but January sales hit and
> I'm back to base zero !!
> I'm like you flower ... I'm eyeing a pair of pants but not until I sell 2 brand new items that I never got to use !
> Will get inspired by this thread !
> Jelly I also vote for the j brand pants !



Ugh I have to be good! But they are pretty. If they are still there next month (a week from now!) maybe I will pull the trigger.


----------



## Greentea

jellybebe said:


> for march i am debating between the j brand viv zip-off jeans (on sale so i have to pounce i feel), or the equipment sloane cashmere crew sweater.
> 
> Chanel iman wearing a givenchy pair that likely inspired the j brands... Oh wow.



hot!!!


----------



## lucywife

flower71 said:


> I just made the decision that i will buy in March my one item only and ONLY if I sell at least 2 items...So off to ebay I go!



That is a great plan!

I noticed how this thread disciplines me, it really works!


----------



## newmommy_va

I agree!!

I've been dying to buy something from my wish list this month, and I can hardly believe that I've made it this far without caving!

It's like positive peer pressure. lol.



lucywife said:


> That is a great plan!
> 
> I noticed how this thread disciplines me, it really works!


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> I agree!!
> 
> I've been dying to buy something from my wish list this month, and I can hardly believe that I've made it this far without caving!
> 
> It's like positive peer pressure. lol.



Ha, me too!! I've bought two pieces this month, I feel positively virtuous  

I'm waiting until March now to buy the black cashmere sweater I was agonising over earlier this month - just eking it out  

Oh, and my dress for my brother's wedding in May, I'm not counting - it's a special occasion piece so have to get it...now just waiting for it to be restocked on NAP...


----------



## newmommy_va

lol... "eking it out" is perfect!

btw, the dress you chose for your brother's wedding is lovely!! 



Bitten said:


> Ha, me too!! I've bought two pieces this month, I feel positively virtuous
> 
> I'm waiting until March now to buy the black cashmere sweater I was agonising over earlier this month - just eking it out
> 
> Oh, and my dress for my brother's wedding in May, I'm not counting - it's a special occasion piece so have to get it...now just waiting for it to be restocked on NAP...


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> lol... "eking it out" is perfect!
> 
> btw, the dress you chose for your brother's wedding is lovely!!



Aw, thank you  

I'm just really really hoping I can get it  C'mon clothing gods, smile on me!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My possible March purchase: 

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...zara-S2013/363008/1154523/COMBINED COURT SHOE

Will check it out this weekend


----------



## LeeMiller

I can't decide & would love some advice!  So I like this Erdem top - for work, under a cardigan or blazer.  Then I'm wondering if this demin shirt might be a nice, but comfortable shift from tee shirts for casual wear.  The next item is a Rebecca Minkoff Becky jacket.  I haven't tried this on but I think it would be flattering.  I wear alot of black bottoms so maybe something like this burgundy.

Then jewelry, I keep looking at this Anita Ko diamond studded spikes.  I wear a lot of white gold/platinum, but I love these in yellow gold.  And I'm not a huge costume jewelry wearer, but I really like this Lulu Frost necklace with a simple shell and then jacket/cardigan, but maybe it is too over the top for work.

And I did buy a black tee shirt, but I don't think I'm counting it since it feels super basic!   
Luckily I've committed to two items a month, but still this is hard!


----------



## roman_holiday

LeeMiller said:


> I can't decide & would love some advice!  So I like this Erdem top - for work, under a cardigan or blazer.  Then I'm wondering if this demin shirt might be a nice, but comfortable shift from tee shirts for casual wear.  The next item is a Rebecca Minkoff Becky jacket.  I haven't tried this on but I think it would be flattering.  I wear alot of black bottoms so maybe something like this burgundy.
> 
> Then jewelry, I keep looking at this Anita Ko diamond studded spikes.  I wear a lot of white gold/platinum, but I love these in yellow gold.  And I'm not a huge costume jewelry wearer, but I really like this Lulu Frost necklace with a simple shell and then jacket/cardigan, but maybe it is too over the top for work.
> 
> And I did buy a black tee shirt, but I don't think I'm counting it since it feels super basic!
> Luckily I've committed to two items a month, but still this is hard!



I would go with the burgundy jacket. Seems like you could get lots of use out of it with the black bottoms and it would also look good with your new black tee


----------



## Harpertoo

I LOVE the Erdem shirt. I think it has a great pattern & would be incredibly versatile. I wear a lot of black and lately I love cutting it with some blue.
I'm not a big denim person, so I can't really comment on that shirt.
I think the Anita Ko studs are sort of an edgy classic. Fun, but not too blingy for a non-creative/corporate work environment. The Lulu Frost is fun, but may depend on exactly how conservative your work environment is? For me it would be a casual Friday or 'no meetings' type of piece....and of course off-duty.

Um, I think I may have to adjust up to 2/mo!
Feb was ok, but March will be a killer with travel!


----------



## roman_holiday

newmommy_va said:


> I agree!!
> 
> I've been dying to buy something from my wish list this month, and I can hardly believe that I've made it this far without caving!
> 
> It's like positive peer pressure. lol.





Bitten said:


> Ha, me too!! I've bought two pieces this month, I feel positively virtuous
> 
> I'm waiting until March now to buy the black cashmere sweater I was agonising over earlier this month - just eking it out
> 
> Oh, and my dress for my brother's wedding in May, I'm not counting - it's a special occasion piece so have to get it...now just waiting for it to be restocked on NAP...



I'm glad to read that this thread is working and would also like to join the one a month club. My goal this year is to save more and to make my wardrobe more manageable. I fee like I have more things than I really need and don't wear them enough, so I need to think harder about the pieces I buy.

I already bought more than one item in the January sales, but my goal is to buy only one piece of clothing per month from now on. 

I bought a dress in February and have my eye on a summer sweater for March. I also need some white tees, but I won't be counting them as they are basic. 

I'm a little torn with what to do about accessories. I read that some ladies consider them as separate, but do you have a rule for them too?

In the past, I tried to limit my purchases to a fixed dollar amount each month, but that didn't work well. I'm hoping the one item rule will be easier to follow and that this thread will help.


----------



## Jesssh

I just ordered this Vince Camuto trench coat, which I will probably return like everything else (except shoes and purses):




It was 50% off at Nordstrom, free shipping, free returns. It should arrive in March. If the pockets make me look hippy, it's going back. I would not tie the belt, I would loop it through the belt loops as in the pic above, that just seems to work better on me.

I am so undecided about a trench color, but at $80 for a black trench, I could get at least one more in another more exciting color. If it works out, I may get a scarf to go with it, maybe even leopard, but I don't know if that's "me". It would be fun to look for scarves to go with a black trench, though.

Strangely enough, I do not own a black coat, just a short black leather jacket and a black leather blazer which should probably be retired.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

LeeMiller said:


> I can't decide & would love some advice!  So I like this Erdem top - for work, under a cardigan or blazer.  Then I'm wondering if this demin shirt might be a nice, but comfortable shift from tee shirts for casual wear.  The next item is a Rebecca Minkoff Becky jacket.  I haven't tried this on but I think it would be flattering.  I wear alot of black bottoms so maybe something like this burgundy.
> 
> Then jewelry, I keep looking at this Anita Ko diamond studded spikes.  I wear a lot of white gold/platinum, but I love these in yellow gold.  And I'm not a huge costume jewelry wearer, but I really like this Lulu Frost necklace with a simple shell and then jacket/cardigan, but maybe it is too over the top for work.
> 
> And I did buy a black tee shirt, but I don't think I'm counting it since it feels super basic!
> Luckily I've committed to two items a month, but still this is hard!



I've always loved the look of the Becky jacket, so I have to vote for that and the pyramid stud earrings. On a side note, I just browsed through the Lulu Frost website and I'm now full on obsessed with the code rings 


I'm not really sure what to do for March. I might try to buy nothing, we'll see how that goes haha.


----------



## Piscesluv

LeeMiller said:


> I can't decide & would love some advice!  So I like this Erdem top - for work, under a cardigan or blazer.  Then I'm wondering if this demin shirt might be a nice, but comfortable shift from tee shirts for casual wear.  The next item is a Rebecca Minkoff Becky jacket.  I haven't tried this on but I think it would be flattering.  I wear alot of black bottoms so maybe something like this burgundy.
> 
> Then jewelry, I keep looking at this Anita Ko diamond studded spikes.  I wear a lot of white gold/platinum, but I love these in yellow gold.  And I'm not a huge costume jewelry wearer, but I really like this Lulu Frost necklace with a simple shell and then jacket/cardigan, but maybe it is too over the top for work.
> 
> And I did buy a black tee shirt, but I don't think I'm counting it since it feels super basic!
> Luckily I've committed to two items a month, but still this is hard!



Chiming in on the chambray popover- I love mine and wear it with tons of stuff.  It goes under crew neck sweaters for kind of preppy then you can make it look boho under oversized cardigans by wearing  it unbuttoned at the neck and lots of chain necklaces IE.  goes well with lots of different washes of denim. Tucked. Untucked. And white and black jeans of course too. 

All your pieces are nice - I like both tops.


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> I can't decide & would love some advice!  So I like this Erdem top - for work, under a cardigan or blazer.  Then I'm wondering if this demin shirt might be a nice, but comfortable shift from tee shirts for casual wear.  The next item is a Rebecca Minkoff Becky jacket.  I haven't tried this on but I think it would be flattering.  I wear alot of black bottoms so maybe something like this burgundy.
> 
> Then jewelry, I keep looking at this Anita Ko diamond studded spikes.  I wear a lot of white gold/platinum, but I love these in yellow gold.  And I'm not a huge costume jewelry wearer, but I really like this Lulu Frost necklace with a simple shell and then jacket/cardigan, but maybe it is too over the top for work.
> 
> And I did buy a black tee shirt, but I don't think I'm counting it since it feels super basic!
> Luckily I've committed to two items a month, but still this is hard!



Ok I'm definitely voting for the Erdem blouse - I can see it working for both work and after hours or weekends  plus it's just so damn pretty


----------



## hermesfund

I love this thread and would like to join. 

January & February: 

1. A pair of pants from the Limited
2. A pair of pants from the Limited
3. Chanel timeless clutch with kisslock - still deciding to keep or return - doesn't count 
4. Gap crew neck sweater 

There are a lot of things that I want to buy in March, my birth month. 

Love cuff or bracelet - doesn't count 
Isabel Marant Dickers 
Isabel Marant Bobby 
Mariniere top


----------



## south-of-france

My quality item for February is this Alice+Olivia silk dress 
I like the idea of this club!


----------



## neenabengal

All lovely items purchased so far ladies.  

I am now keeping a spreadsheet of all my purchases, i find it extremely helpful to see what I am buying, spending, whether I am wearing it and what I end up returning.  

So far, in Feb, I have bought:
Mint Velvet blouse - really pretty pleat detailing at the back
http://www.mintvelvet.co.uk/ivory-pleat-back-shirt/tops/mint-v/fcp-product/2638

DKNY Pure leather leggings
So comfortable!!! And had a £50 off voucher yay!
http://www.dkny.com/puredkny/womens...n-lycra-legging-with-leather-inserts?p=0&s=12

Jigsaw lace vest - doesnt count
http://www.jigsaw-online.com/modal-long-lace-vest//jigsaw-clothing/fcp-product/2110

My mum also treated me to a gorgeous DKNY jumper / poncho (I cant seem to find pics of it) which will go with so many things in my wardrobe and looks so edgy with my new leather leggings

I know I've bought more than 1 thing this month, but they are all quality items and I have found I am thinking my purchases through more and returning less.  I like this club!

I am on maternity leave at the moment and money is tight now as I am now going onto no pay for the next few months.  I envisage I wont be buying much, if anything, over the next 3 months but will keep coming back to this thread to support you all!  

I desperately want an Alex Woo initial necklace for my first Mothers Day - I will have to drop lots of hints to my BF


----------



## BagsNBaubles

south-of-france said:


> My quality item for February is this Alice+Olivia silk dress
> I like the idea of this club!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079571



That print is so fun, I love it!


----------



## lucywife

I couldn't resist! This is my last purchase until July, I'm doing one per month instead of 5 per season.


----------



## jellybebe

I think I am going to stick to my guns and get a cashmere sweater for March as originally planned. Only question: Equipment mint green or splurge for the  Chinti & Parker heart one?


----------



## Jesssh

I cancelled the Camuto black trench coat (too raincoat-y) and got a different one that was more cotton-y. Then the SA at Nordstrom picked out this wool/cashmere scarf to go with it:




This icy periwinkle looks so pretty with the black. 

So that's March (a little early). We'll call the RM handbag April's purchase.  It will be close to April when it arrives.


----------



## Bitten

jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to stick to my guns and get a cashmere sweater for March as originally planned. Only question: Equipment mint green or splurge for the  Chinti & Parker heart one?



That's a hard choice - they're both so different! I personally find grey to be more transitional than mint green but I guess it depends on how you want to wear it?


----------



## Bitten

Bitten said:


> Aw, thank you
> 
> I'm just really really hoping I can get it  C'mon clothing gods, smile on me!!!



Done!!! I stalked my wishlist on NAP obsessively over the weekend and this morning it reappeared back in stock and I grabbed it!!   

I can't wait to see it and try it on - hoping the colour and the style look great, then I can sort out accessories 

Not counting this as a per-month purchase though, so the YSL cashmere sweater is still on my radar for March


----------



## flower71

*Bitten*, great news, hope it fits


----------



## flower71

south-of-france said:


> My quality item for February is this Alice+Olivia silk dress
> I like the idea of this club!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2079571


lovely dress, we need a bit of vitamin C around here, the flu is still going stong...



jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to stick to my guns and get a cashmere sweater for March as originally planned. Only question: Equipment mint green or splurge for the  Chinti & Parker heart one?


jelly, I personally prefer the heart sweater, but I am biased, I just don't like the mint colour of the equipment one...


----------



## flower71

lucywife said:


> I couldn't resist! This is my last purchase until July, I'm doing one per month instead of 5 per season.



yahoo, beautiful! Roger Vivier shoes...I have just sold one item on evilbay and still have at least another one to sell off (hopefully 2) before even considering any other purchase. I. Have. To . Stay. Strong.


----------



## flower71

neenabengal said:


> All lovely items purchased so far ladies.
> 
> *I am now keeping a spreadsheet of all my purchases, i find it extremely helpful to see what I am buying, spending, whether I am wearing it and what I end up returning.  *
> 
> So far, in Feb, I have bought:
> Mint Velvet blouse - really pretty pleat detailing at the back
> http://www.mintvelvet.co.uk/ivory-pleat-back-shirt/tops/mint-v/fcp-product/2638
> 
> DKNY Pure leather leggings
> So comfortable!!! And had a £50 off voucher yay!
> http://www.dkny.com/puredkny/womens...n-lycra-legging-with-leather-inserts?p=0&s=12
> 
> Jigsaw lace vest - doesnt count
> http://www.jigsaw-online.com/modal-long-lace-vest//jigsaw-clothing/fcp-product/2110
> 
> My mum also treated me to a gorgeous DKNY jumper / poncho (I cant seem to find pics of it) which will go with so many things in my wardrobe and looks so edgy with my new leather leggings
> 
> I know I've bought more than 1 thing this month, but they are all quality items and I have found I am thinking my purchases through more and returning less.  I like this club!
> 
> I am on maternity leave at the moment and money is tight now as I am now going onto no pay for the next few months.  I envisage I wont be buying much, if anything, over the next 3 months but will keep coming back to this thread to support you all!
> 
> I desperately want an Alex Woo initial necklace for my first Mothers Day - I will have to drop lots of hints to my BF



Well done, this spreadsheet idea is amazing and I need to do just that...Lovely purchases BTW


----------



## materialgurl

Don't know if I can keep this up...

Last month I got 2 pairs of Isabel Marant sneakers.

This month, a pair of Rag and Bone jeans, and Tolani dress

I'm going to try for 1 item the next month because I'm going to Europe in the summer...


----------



## Bitten

flower71 said:


> *Bitten*, great news, hope it fits



Thanks!  I can't wait


----------



## neenabengal

flower71 said:


> Well done, this spreadsheet idea is amazing and I need to do just that...Lovely purchases BTW



I cant take the credit for the spreadsheet idea.  I saw it on Kat's blog and thought - what a good idea! 
http://www.featherfactor.com/2013/01/2013-wardrobe-resolutions.html

I have basically adopted Kats spreadsheet but I've also added a column that shows me whether I am actually wearing my items (once or frequently) too.   

Its really helping me to carefully think through the items on my wishlist and actual purchases


----------



## Greentea

lucywife said:


> I couldn't resist! This is my last purchase until July, I'm doing one per month instead of 5 per season.



I die.


----------



## roman_holiday

neenabengal said:


> I cant take the credit for the spreadsheet idea.  I saw it on Kat's blog and thought - what a good idea!
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2013/01/2013-wardrobe-resolutions.html
> 
> I have basically adopted Kats spreadsheet but I've also added a column that shows me whether I am actually wearing my items (once or frequently) too.
> 
> Its really helping me to carefully think through the items on my wishlist and actual purchases



The spreadsheet is a great idea and having the column to keep track of how often you wear the items sounds very useful 

I think I'll try to do this for my entire wardrobe (if I can find all the receipts). It'll take some work, but may really help me plan my purchases better

Also, I returned my February purchase since I realized I wasn't going to get much wear out of it (it was more of an impulse buy) ... have't decided yet what I'm going to get instead...


----------



## gmo

newmommy_va said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've done a closet overhaul - donated clothes, shoes, bags, etc. - and I've been slowly adding pieces to my wardrobe for the past two years. I think a lot of people build their wardrobes faster, but I'm not a "need a new outfit every day of the month" sort of person... so I'm okay with my current pace.
> 
> Besides... not only do I enjoy my shoes & bags more, which is what I love to shop for, but clothes are challenging for me to find at the right price, fit, and style. I figure... 10 years from now... I'll have a pretty awesome closet.
> 
> Good luck!





BagsNBaubles said:


> I started doing a big closet overhaul last year, which is what got me started with one(ish) a month! I got rid of everything that was worn out (surprisingly, a lot) or just didn't fit anymore and I was left with not much. Now that I have been shopping from a list and adding thoughtful purchases I'm ready to do another purge. I kept a lot of "okay" items during my first closet clean out just because if I didn't I'd be naked  It's becoming easier for me to get dressed in the morning and my daily casual look is a bit more polished.
> 
> Everybody in this thread is approaching the challenge a little bit differently and that's part of the fun! I'm really enjoying following it all.



A little late, but thank you both for the welcome and advice! 

I am definitely going to try to make a spreadsheet with my purchases to help me keep track of my spending and plan out purchases better. And still purging my closet, what a long process!


----------



## lucywife

Flower and Greentea-Thank you


----------



## lucywife

I like the spreadsheet idea better than what I have in Word. 
I made some major purging in December and January and received a first check from a consignment store. Yay!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> lovely dress, we need a bit of vitamin C around here, the flu is still going stong...
> 
> jelly, I personally prefer the heart sweater, but I am biased, I just don't like the mint colour of the equipment one...



Thanks Flower yes I am a little on the fence about the mint sweater (my inclination is to go for black or grey - boring!) but the Chinti sweater is so $$$.


----------



## flower71

lucywife said:


> I like the spreadsheet idea better than what I have in Word.
> I made some major purging in December and January and received a first check from a consignment store. Yay!



great news for you! I can't wait to actually start seeing my purge visible amongst all my things in the closet...


----------



## lucywife

jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to stick to my guns and get a cashmere sweater for March as originally planned. Only question: Equipment mint green or splurge for the  Chinti & Parker heart one?


 I kind of like both, they are very different, which one do you think you will wear more?


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Thanks Flower yes I am a little on the fence about the mint sweater (my inclination is to go for black or grey - boring!) but the Chinti sweater is so $$$.


Oh dear...black or grey, it always goes back to that, eh? I hear you on that one, and it's just my skin tone that really doesn't go with pastel colours . I am sure *you*'ll pull that off


----------



## Dani3ear

neenabengal said:


> I cant take the credit for the spreadsheet idea.  I saw it on Kat's blog and thought - what a good idea!
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2013/01/2013-wardrobe-resolutions.html
> 
> I have basically adopted Kats spreadsheet but I've also added a column that shows me whether I am actually wearing my items (once or frequently) too.
> 
> Its really helping me to carefully think through the items on my wishlist and actual purchases



Wonderful idea!  Thank you for sharing your adaptation!!  Today, I imported all my 2012 Clothing and Jewelry/Accessories transactions from Mint.com into the Excel spreadsheet and added the column for frequency of wear.  I discovered that about 15% of my purchases were later regretted because they were too impulsive, impractical for my daily life (heels that are cute but painful), or didn't fit properly (looked great on the model online but was in denial about how it looked on me IRL).  I also took note of the basic staples that I use on a more frequent (daily to monthly) basis: Chanel flap bags in black and white, denim, basic tees, blazers, LBD, etc.

It feels great to have a specific game plan for 2013 in terms of what NOT to buy and why.  Allows me to stop and ask myself some key questions before hitting "add to cart" and "submit":

-Does this fit into my lifestyle?
-How often will I realistically wear this?
-Is this something I will continue to wear 1 year (2 years, 3 years...) from now?


----------



## jellybebe

lucywife said:


> I kind of like both, they are very different, which one do you think you will wear more?



Not sure, to be honest... the heart sweater is sort of a statement piece and I couldn't repeat often, but it is just so cute.


----------



## Bitten

I STILL haven't done my wardrobe clear-out!! I despair :cry: 

I am going away to visit DF's family this weekend, I think perhaps the weekend after that I could have an opportunity - I just need some uninterrupted hours alone in my closet - is that too much to ask??!?  

To all the ladies doing the spreadsheet: wow, I am in awe - I don't have the courage for it but I'm trying to be better. I've already worn my January and February purchases multiple times, so I'm working on it!


----------



## jellybebe

Bitten said:


> I STILL haven't done my wardrobe clear-out!! I despair :cry:
> 
> I am going away to visit DF's family this weekend, I think perhaps the weekend after that I could have an opportunity - I just need some uninterrupted hours alone in my closet - is that too much to ask??!?
> 
> To all the ladies doing the spreadsheet: wow, I am in awe - I don't have the courage for it but I'm trying to be better. I've already worn my January and February purchases multiple times, so I'm working on it!



Sounds like they were very good purchases if you have already worn them multiple times, so congrats!


----------



## kat99

neenabengal said:


> I cant take the credit for the spreadsheet idea.  I saw it on Kat's blog and thought - what a good idea!
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2013/01/2013-wardrobe-resolutions.html
> 
> I have basically adopted Kats spreadsheet but I've also added a column that shows me whether I am actually wearing my items (once or frequently) too.
> 
> Its really helping me to carefully think through the items on my wishlist and actual purchases



So glad you are finding the spreadsheet useful and I love the idea of adding that column! I need to add that to mine  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## neenabengal

Dani3ear said:


> Wonderful idea!  Thank you for sharing your adaptation!!  Today, I imported all my 2012 Clothing and Jewelry/Accessories transactions from Mint.com into the Excel spreadsheet and added the column for frequency of wear.  I discovered that about 15% of my purchases were later regretted because they were too impulsive, impractical for my daily life (heels that are cute but painful), or didn't fit properly (looked great on the model online but was in denial about how it looked on me IRL).  I also took note of the basic staples that I use on a more frequent (daily to monthly) basis: Chanel flap bags in black and white, denim, basic tees, blazers, LBD, etc.
> 
> It feels great to have a specific game plan for 2013 in terms of what NOT to buy and why.  Allows me to stop and ask myself some key questions before hitting "add to cart" and "submit":
> 
> -Does this fit into my lifestyle?
> -How often will I realistically wear this?
> -Is this something I will continue to wear 1 year (2 years, 3 years...) from now?



Glad you're finding the spreadsheet helpful.  Reading your comment, i thought - wow, that sound just like me!!  

Before being on maternity leave, I used to make so many impulsive purchases - often after seeing something on a blog and then lusting and stalking it but it never really matched my lifestyle.  

Now I am on mat leave, I have to be very careful about purchases, I just cant afford to have clothes sitting in my wardrobe.  

The spreadsheet is definitely helping me to define what clothes I need, suit me and I am definitely making less impulse purchases!  Its also helping me to work out what designers fit my body shape (DKNY, Day Birger, Jigsaw) and so I am not even bothering looking at fast fashion/ cheap high street anymore because I never get a good 'cost per wear' out of those clothes.


----------



## neenabengal

kat99 said:


> So glad you are finding the spreadsheet useful and I love the idea of adding that column! I need to add that to mine  Thank you for sharing!



Thanks Kat for the inspired idea of a spreadsheet.  Its really helping me tone down my buys.

Im glad you like the addition of the 'frequency' column 

Love your blog btw


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks to Shopbop's 3-day event, I pulled the trigger on my March purchase: the Chinti & Parker heart sweater! Also, I had an online GC from some refund from them so I was able to take even more off the final price! It will be arriving sometime in March so will feel like my purchase for that month.


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> Thanks to Shopbop's 3-day event, I pulled the trigger on my March purchase: the Chinti & Parker heart sweater! Also, I had an online GC from some refund from them so I was able to take even more off the final price! It will be arriving sometime in March so will feel like my purchase for that month.



Congrats!  Its a lovely jumper - how much did you end up getting it for in the end?  
The mint equipment jumper was nice too but I think the heart jumper has a sprinkle of 'special' to it.  Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Congrats!  Its a lovely jumper - how much did you end up getting it for in the end?
> The mint equipment jumper was nice too but I think the heart jumper has a sprinkle of 'special' to it.  Enjoy wearing it!



Around $350! Very happy.


----------



## roman_holiday

jellybebe said:


> Around $350! Very happy.



Congrats! That was a good deal! I think you made the right choice to get this sweater instead of the mint one. This one is very cute and it looks like it would go with more things.


----------



## jellybebe

roman_holiday said:


> Congrats! That was a good deal! I think you made the right choice to get this sweater instead of the mint one. This one is very cute and it looks like it would go with more things.



Thank you so much! Now I am trying really hard not to be bad and order an A Wang iPad case I have been eyeing!


----------



## roman_holiday

jellybebe said:


> Thank you so much! Now I am trying really hard not to be bad and order an A Wang iPad case I have been eyeing!



Well, an iPad case is an accessory, so it wouldn't count, would it?


----------



## jellybebe

roman_holiday said:


> Well, an iPad case is an accessory, so it wouldn't count, would it?



Not technically but my wallet would feel it


----------



## am2022

Yay ! So happy for you jelly ! Are we getting a mod pic ?
This thread is helping so far !
I haven't decided what to get for march as I still have to list items for sale !
I'm
Thinking though of the celine asymmetrical bag only
Because the Vuitton Coppola bag's price is too outrageous ! But if Coppola was half the price I would not have hesitated !!!
Why oh why Sophia ???


----------



## roman_holiday

jellybebe said:


> Not technically but my wallet would feel it



Yes, I hear you...I just decided to return a scarf I bought this month since I realized the cost per wear is not going to be worth it and I have too many scarves already. Am trying to think much harder about all my purchases now.


----------



## flower71

roman_holiday said:


> Yes, I hear you...I just decided to return a scarf I bought this month since I realized the cost per wear is not going to be worth it and I have too many scarves already. Am trying to think much harder about all my purchases now.


congrats! this is what i call self control!



jellybebe said:


> Thanks to Shopbop's 3-day event, I pulled the trigger on my March purchase: the Chinti & Parker heart sweater! Also, I had an online GC from some refund from them so I was able to take even more off the final price! It will be arriving sometime in March so will feel like my purchase for that month.


so happy you got this sweater, with a refund too! Bravo!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Yay ! So happy for you jelly ! Are we getting a mod pic ?
> This thread is helping so far !
> I haven't decided what to get for march as I still have to list items for sale !
> I'm
> Thinking though of the celine asymmetrical bag only
> Because the Vuitton Coppola bag's price is too outrageous ! But if Coppola was half the price I would not have hesitated !!!
> Why oh why Sophia ???



Hi ama! I love the Coppola bag and I once thought I'd be getting it (2 years ago). It still is on my HG list for the next few years, this year has to be the year for my Chanel 2:55 reissue, even if I get it on new year's Eve It will be my one and only bag of the year.
Why don't you just wait to get together enough funds for the Coppola, even if it takes a bit of time? I know the price is crazy for that Chanel bag (!) but I now have to focus on "less is more"


----------



## roman_holiday

flower71 said:


> congrats! this is what i call self control!



Thanks! I am still working on the self control though...my first instinct was to think that since I am returning the scarf I could get a necklace that caught my intention instead...I guess that would be better than buying both items, but doesn't really help me save more


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Yay ! So happy for you jelly ! Are we getting a mod pic ?
> This thread is helping so far !
> I haven't decided what to get for march as I still have to list items for sale !
> I'm
> Thinking though of the celine asymmetrical bag only
> Because the Vuitton Coppola bag's price is too outrageous ! But if Coppola was half the price I would not have hesitated !!!
> Why oh why Sophia ???



I have the Celine asymmetrical duffle... Love it, but if it's the LV Coppola you really want, I would save for that. If I were disciplined enough to save the funds and lived somewhere where I could buy it in person, I would go for it. It looks like the ultimate duffle/satchel.


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> Thanks to Shopbop's 3-day event, I pulled the trigger on my March purchase: the Chinti & Parker heart sweater! Also, I had an online GC from some refund from them so I was able to take even more off the final price! It will be arriving sometime in March so will feel like my purchase for that month.



Cute sweater and I think it is versatile!  Please review the cashmere once you get it, I've been eyeing their stars sweaters.


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> Cute sweater and I think it is versatile!  Please review the cashmere once you get it, I've been eyeing their stars sweaters.



For sure! I am always a little apprehensive about cashmere because it is so prone to holes in my closet somehow...


----------



## am2022

Aha ! 
That's even better that you own it !  You can help
Me then !!! 
Which size? What color ? How do you like it ?
Is it worth it to settle with this or
Will I just end up lusting for the SC bag still ?
I mean celine has excellent workmanship and quality and looking at the SC thread here, the leather on the siding does peel
Off and I would be devastated if that happens as the price now
Is at $ 4850 ....:cry:



jellybebe said:


> I have the Celine asymmetrical duffle... Love it, but if it's the LV Coppola you really want, I would save for that. If I were disciplined enough to save the funds and lived somewhere where I could buy it in person, I would go for it. It looks like the ultimate duffle/satchel.


----------



## flower71

roman_holiday said:


> Thanks! I am still working on the self control though...my first instinct was to think that since I am returning the scarf I could get a necklace that caught my intention instead...I guess that would be better than buying both items, but doesn't really help me save more


oh, that just proves that we are the same then! I do still have some way to go before *really* behaving


----------



## LeeMiller

amacasa said:


> Aha !
> That's even better that you own it !  You can help
> Me then !!!
> Which size? What color ? How do you like it ?
> Is it worth it to settle with this or
> Will I just end up lusting for the SC bag still ?
> I mean celine has excellent workmanship and quality and looking at the SC thread here, the leather on the siding does peel
> Off and I would be devastated if that happens as the price now
> Is at $ 4850 ....:cry:



Honestly if the leather peels I would pass.  I had the leather peel on an Alexander Wang bag and there was nothing they could do for it other than a repair which wasn't that great.  The bag was adorable, but also heavy, so I just got rid of it.  I hate how some bags are so poorly made!  Frankly I will NEVER buy another Alexander Wang bag after that experience!  

I was carrying a Prada that I bought in 2008 yesterday and got a compliment.  It still looks great!  For me bags are now about fitting into my lifestyle, comfort, and durability - well most of the time (I'm still lusting after a union jack McQueen skull clutch even though I rarely wear clutches).  $4,850 is what, half way to a Birkin?  Or close to a Chanel that will last longer (although they apparently have some issues lately).


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Aha !
> That's even better that you own it !  You can help
> Me then !!!
> Which size? What color ? How do you like it ?
> Is it worth it to settle with this or
> Will I just end up lusting for the SC bag still ?
> I mean celine has excellent workmanship and quality and looking at the SC thread here, the leather on the siding does peel
> Off and I would be devastated if that happens as the price now
> Is at $ 4850 ....:cry:



I'm not sure which size mine is but I think it's the smaller size. I think it's a great bag and I love duffles. I like it because it is less common than other Celine bags but it is very well-made. Fergie is carrying the same bag that I have, I think the colour is called dune. It is a greyish taupe.

 I've never been lucky enough to see the SC in person so I don't know how it compares in terms of quality but in my experience, when I really want something, buying a replacement for it is never as satisfying as the real thing. Part of me sort of wishes I had attempted to buy the SC years ago when it first came out, back when I bought a lot of LV, lived in a big city and had a great LV SA! Then I wouldn't be dealing with the insane prices now. 

To keep this thread on track, I have been eyeing a pair of Soft Joie casual pants. I think they would be a nice alternative to yoga pants on the weekends. 
http://www.shopbop.com/thatcher-wid...172&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=13655

And this is bad, but I am contemplating my next bag purchase. I sort of like the Chloe Marcie cross body, but the old style which means I may have to get it sooner rather than later...


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> Honestly if the leather peels I would pass.  I had the leather peel on an Alexander Wang bag and there was nothing they could do for it other than a repair which wasn't that great.  The bag was adorable, but also heavy, so I just got rid of it.  I hate how some bags are so poorly made!  Frankly I will NEVER buy another Alexander Wang bag after that experience!
> 
> I was carrying a Prada that I bought in 2008 yesterday and got a compliment.  It still looks great!  For me bags are now about fitting into my lifestyle, comfort, and durability - well most of the time (I'm still lusting after a union jack McQueen skull clutch even though I rarely wear clutches).  $4,850 is what, half way to a Birkin?  Or close to a Chanel that will last longer (although they apparently have some issues lately).



This is true too. How disappointing about your A Wang! I only have the Rocco and I foolishly purchased one of the last ones in the original style, just before they added the shoulders strap. I rarely wear it now because it's too heavy to carry by hand and although I can fit the straps over my shoulders, the bag was not really meant to be carried that way. 

Which Prada do you have? Besides the Chloe Marcie I am also eyeing the Prada Saffiano tote.


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> This is true too. How disappointing about your A Wang! I only have the Rocco and I foolishly purchased one of the last ones in the original style, just before they added the shoulders strap. I rarely wear it now because it's too heavy to carry by hand and although I can fit the straps over my shoulders, the bag was not really meant to be carried that way.
> 
> Which Prada do you have? Besides the Chloe Marcie I am also eyeing the Prada Saffiano tote.



I had the Rocco with the shoulder strap!  The white piping was showing after less than 10 wears.  I known some other ladies contacted A. Wang with no luck so I didn't bother.  Very upsetting!  The bag is really cute, but just too heavy for me right now.

The older Prada is a glazed calfskin tote in a taupeish brown color that had an ombre effect.  I got it when Saks had 70% off a few years ago.  It has held up really well.  I have a new Prada gauffre tote and the leather is much more delicate.  I'm trying to be more careful with it.  I have a Saffiano wallet - it wore very well the textured leather really holds up nicely.  I only switched it out because I was a bit tired of it, not because I needed to.


----------



## LeeMiller

I have a feeling that March is going to be over the top (and I'm not there yet!).  I got a sheer beaded long sleeved cropped jacket the other day while shopping with a friend.  It was a completely random purchase, but I do desperately need some cute going out clothes and this will look great over a black tank or tee.  The sequins aren't over the top, they only cover part of the sleeves and the bottom and side of the jacket and are in different patterns.  The only downside is that it is polyester, which wouldn't have been my first choice, but at least it will wear well (and was 1/2 off).  

I also got a pair of pants from Banana Republic - but I'm not counting pants since I've lost a pants size they are desperately needed replacements.  But now that I have an Alexander Wang tee I want more & maybe also a sweatshirt.  The other thing I'm eyeing is a Helmut Lang jacket, which I can use for work.  I do have a bunch of gift cards to Saks and Neimans to use at least.  

Oh and I do the spreadsheet thing.  I have for a couple of years.  I recently moved everything to categories, so I know how many shoes/bags/cardigans I have and when I bought them and how much I spent.  I try to keep track to see what I'm wearing, but don't always do so well at that.


----------



## roman_holiday

LeeMiller said:


> Honestly if the leather peels I would pass.  I had the leather peel on an Alexander Wang bag and there was nothing they could do for it other than a repair which wasn't that great.  The bag was adorable, but also heavy, so I just got rid of it.  I hate how some bags are so poorly made!  Frankly I will NEVER buy another Alexander Wang bag after that experience!
> 
> I was carrying a Prada that I bought in 2008 yesterday and got a compliment.  It still looks great!  For me bags are now about fitting into my lifestyle, comfort, and durability - well most of the time (I'm still lusting after a union jack McQueen skull clutch even though I rarely wear clutches).  $4,850 is what, half way to a Birkin?  Or close to a Chanel that will last longer (although they apparently have some issues lately).



Totally agree. I would also pass if the leather will peel and would go for the Celine if it's better quality. I don't own a Celine, but I've recently been disappointed with LV quality since my bags started showing wear pretty quickly.


----------



## roman_holiday

flower71 said:


> oh, that just proves that we are the same then! I do still have some way to go before *really* behaving


 I am trying out another rule to help me behave. In addition to buying only one item a month, I need to sell or donate one item that I don't wear much or don't really like anymore (one-in-one-out rule). I started this a few months ago and have followed it so far, although I was buying more than one item per month last year (just goes to show how many bad purchases I had in my closet that I was happy to let go).


----------



## jellybebe

Here is a pic of the pants I was referring to earlier. Trying to decide if I should wait.


----------



## am2022

Thanks lee , jelly and roman for your thoughts and opinions !
I will probably decide once I've seen and tried the SC bag ! There's an LV shop 20 mins away that I last visited back in 2007 when my DH got me an anniversary gift ! Now that I've been busy with life and kids , I haven't visited the shop since then ! Phew ! How time flies !
Jelly chloe Marcie cross body is so adorable ! The joie pants is cute (im a big fan of those  i have 2 blacks and 1 white that i wear in the beach all the time )based on my radar , I think that will go on sale dear !
Lee : I agree prada has excellent quality ! And that crazy saks sale from  Xmas 2008 was plain insane right ?  I got 3 prada bags from that sale as well !


----------



## KristyDarling

Late to the party but happy to be here!   I just pray I'll have the discipline to stick to one(ish) a month!

Earlier this month I bought the Sumac jacket by Etoile Isabel Marant, but it was too big so I sent it back yesterday....which freed me up today to buy 3 items of equivalent value from Shopbop using their spring event code!  I bought:

Long-sleeve tee from Free People: http://www.shopbop.com/tee-free-peo...711&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=17976

Long-sleeve tee on sale by Chaser: http://www.shopbop.com/blues-projec...34374302190581&fm=other-viewall&colorId=12103

And leather leggings from Kova and T. I couldn't believe the low price of $374 for 100% lambskin, lined in cotton! There must be a catch! http://www.shopbop.com/vine-leather...226&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12867


----------



## lucywife

roman_holiday said:


> I am trying out another rule to help me behave. *In addition to buying only one item a month, I need to sell or donate one item that I don't wear much or don't really like anymore (one-in-one-out rule).* I started this a few months ago and have followed it so far, although I was buying more than one item per month last year (just goes to show how many bad purchases I had in my closet that I was happy to let go).



Hmmm...I like that, but it won't work for me. Maybe when I hit my target, a minimal wardrobe. Need to go through my trousers again, I went from 50 to 33, which is still a lot. 

RV shoes arrived today and they are GORG! I used up all my limit for the next 4 months, but already have my eye on something I want to buy in July  If it's still there, that is.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Late to the party but happy to be here!   I just pray I'll have the discipline to stick to one(ish) a month!
> 
> Earlier this month I bought the Sumac jacket by Etoile Isabel Marant, but it was too big so I sent it back yesterday....which freed me up today to buy 3 items of equivalent value from Shopbop using their spring event code!  I bought:
> 
> Long-sleeve tee from Free People: http://www.shopbop.com/tee-free-people/vp/v=1/1516052079.htm?folderID=2534374302090711&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=17976
> 
> Long-sleeve tee on sale by Chaser: http://www.shopbop.com/blues-project-long-sleeve-raglan/vp/v=1/845524441958315.htm?folderID=2534374302190581&fm=other-viewall&colorId=12103
> 
> And leather leggings from Kova and T. I couldn't believe the low price of $374 for 100% lambskin, lined in cotton! There must be a catch! http://www.shopbop.com/vine-leather-legging-kova-t/vp/v=1/1551259155.htm?folderID=2534374302047226&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12867



Wow! I saw that you returned the Sumac, I'm sure you will find another beautiful IM piece soon that fits just right. Those leather leggings are a great price, please let me know what you think!


----------



## flower71

lucywife said:


> Hmmm...I like that, but it won't work for me. Maybe when I hit my target, a minimal wardrobe. Need to go through my trousers again, I went from 50 to 33, which is still a lot.
> 
> RV shoes arrived today and they are GORG! I used up all my limit for the next 4 months, but already have my eye on something I want to buy in July  If it's still there, that is.


Oh, so happy for you! That's the hard part about sticking to one a month, I keep on thinking if I don't get it now, maybe in a few months, my coveted piece will be sold out? Oh well, still plenty to use from in my closet



KristyDarling said:


> Late to the party but happy to be here!   I just pray I'll have the discipline to stick to one(ish) a month!
> 
> Earlier this month I bought the Sumac jacket by Etoile Isabel Marant, but it was too big so I sent it back yesterday....which freed me up today to buy 3 items of equivalent value from Shopbop using their spring event code!  I bought:
> 
> Long-sleeve tee from Free People: http://www.shopbop.com/tee-free-peo...711&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=17976
> 
> Long-sleeve tee on sale by Chaser: http://www.shopbop.com/blues-projec...34374302190581&fm=other-viewall&colorId=12103
> 
> And leather leggings from Kova and T. I couldn't believe the low price of $374 for 100% lambskin, lined in cotton! There must be a catch! http://www.shopbop.com/vine-leather...226&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12867


awesome leather leggings, KD! Sorry for the sumac, I still haven't seen it IRL but it does seem quite boxy to me...a good point for me not to be too tempted


----------



## flower71

roman_holiday said:


> I am trying out another rule to help me behave. In addition to buying only one item a month, *I need to sell or donate one item that I don't wear much or don't really like anymore (one-in-one-out rule)*. I started this a few months ago and have followed it so far, although I was buying more than one item per month last year (just goes to show how many bad purchases I had in my closet that I was happy to let go).


This is just perfect, and I just started doing that. Only thing, I am trying one in, two out. i just keep my stuff, for years and years and always tell myself one day it'll come back in style etc...Now, I have gotten used to selling things that I don't use anymore or donating quite a lot of equipment for babies and toddlers that I won't be needing anymore. It's a lot of work to go through all of that but i am working on it and I do feel relieved  after an afternoon of decluttering


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> awesome leather leggings, KD! Sorry for the sumac, I still haven't seen it IRL but it does seem quite boxy to me...a good point for me not to be too tempted



Hi Flower!   Glad to help DISable rather than my usual ENable.  I really do love the Sumac, I just don't have the right build to make it look as hot as it does on Jellybebe and Juneping!!! It's probably the "short person" factor -- story of my life!


----------



## lucywife

flower71 said:


> Oh, so happy for you! That's the hard part about sticking to one a month, I keep on thinking if I don't get it now, maybe in a few months, my coveted piece will be sold out? Oh well, still plenty to use from in my closet



Thank you! The most attractive feature for me is that one per month item has no budget limits. 
Because a hundred here, two-three there and when I want to buy something really worthy and therefore pricey-I can't because it seems too expensive. All that money were spent on useless cute nothingness, look alike cute tops, sweaters, jackets, skirts I actually never wear (I have A LOT of those clothes), or I may only wear once and then forget I even have it, it is so much easier to spend small amounts of money, but it has the same result as if I was throwing it in the river.


----------



## Dani3ear

lucywife said:


> thank you! The most attractive feature for me is that one per month item has no budget limits.
> Because a hundred here, two-three there and when i want to buy something really worthy and therefore pricey-i can't because it seems too expensive. All that money were spent on useless cute nothingness, look alike cute tops, sweaters, jackets, skirts i actually never wear (i have a lot of those clothes), or i may only wear once and then forget i even have it, it is so much easier to spend small amounts of money, but it has the same result as if i was throwing it in the river.



+1 :d


----------



## am2022

Hello lovely Kristy!
Sorry sumac didn't work for you !
But hey cheer up ..... Look at those lovely leggings !
Can't wait for your wonderful detailed review on it !


KristyDarling said:


> Late to the party but happy to be here!   I just pray I'll have the discipline to stick to one(ish) a month!
> 
> Earlier this month I bought the Sumac jacket by Etoile Isabel Marant, but it was too big so I sent it back yesterday....which freed me up today to buy 3 items of equivalent value from Shopbop using their spring event code!  I bought:
> 
> Long-sleeve tee from Free People: http://www.shopbop.com/tee-free-peo...711&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=17976
> 
> Long-sleeve tee on sale by Chaser: http://www.shopbop.com/blues-projec...34374302190581&fm=other-viewall&colorId=12103
> 
> And leather leggings from Kova and T. I couldn't believe the low price of $374 for 100% lambskin, lined in cotton! There must be a catch! http://www.shopbop.com/vine-leather...226&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12867


----------



## am2022

Hello dear flower ! 
Thanks for your thoughts on the SC !
I know I will stay strong just like you !!!
Good luck on the Chanel ! For sure you will rock it ! 


flower71 said:


> This is just perfect, and I just started doing that. Only thing, I am trying one in, two out. i just keep my stuff, for years and years and always tell myself one day it'll come back in style etc...Now, I have gotten used to selling things that I don't use anymore or donating quite a lot of equipment for babies and toddlers that I won't be needing anymore. It's a lot of work to go through all of that but i am working on it and I do feel relieved  after an afternoon of decluttering


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Hello lovely Kristy!
> Sorry sumac didn't work for you !
> But hey cheer up ..... Look at those lovely leggings !
> Can't wait for your wonderful detailed review on it !



Sure thing, Amacasa! I don't have a positive feeling about the leggings though -- the description says 8.5" rise but it looks much shorter than that. I don't do well with low-rise! But for the price I just had to give it a shot!  (I'm sorta hoping they don't work out so that I can get the Alika coat instead and make that my March purchase)


----------



## jellybebe

lucywife said:


> Thank you! The most attractive feature for me is that one per month item has no budget limits.
> Because a hundred here, two-three there and when I want to buy something really worthy and therefore pricey-I can't because it seems too expensive. All that money were spent on useless cute nothingness, look alike cute tops, sweaters, jackets, skirts I actually never wear (I have A LOT of those clothes), or I may only wear once and then forget I even have it, it is so much easier to spend small amounts of money, but it has the same result as if I was throwing it in the river.



I like this! Although I can't say it has really saved me any money yet, by planning out my purchases better I have gotten some pieces I absolutely love! At the same time I know that I have avoided a lot of cute/cheap/unnecessary purchases and I don't regret passing them by at all!


----------



## scoreee

jellybebe said:


> Here is a pic of the pants I was referring to earlier. Trying to decide if I should wait.


 
I think it's a great addition for spring\summer. Very flowy and airy.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I bought a black blazer yesterday, just made it in time before next month starts!

You don't count basic T-shirts in, right? I need a grey and a white one at the moment.

If anyone has sugestions for the perfect basic tee with a loose fit please let me know


----------



## LeeMiller

COPENHAGEN said:


> I bought a black blazer yesterday, just made it in time before next month starts!
> 
> You don't count basic T-shirts in, right? I need a grey and a white one at the moment.
> 
> If anyone has sugestions for the perfect basic tee with a loose fit please let me know



I just got an Alexander Wang tee and I love it.  I sized down but the fit is still loose.  The arms are snug so it is a flattering cut while still lose and comfy.  The big drawback is that it is hand wash only and a little pricey for a tee.  I didn't count it as a purchase.


----------



## Greentea

COPENHAGEN said:


> I bought a black blazer yesterday, just made it in time before next month starts!
> 
> You don't count basic T-shirts in, right? I need a grey and a white one at the moment.
> 
> If anyone has sugestions for the perfect basic tee with a loose fit please let me know



James Perse!


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> I bought a black blazer yesterday, just made it in time before next month starts!
> 
> You don't count basic T-shirts in, right? I need a grey and a white one at the moment.
> 
> If anyone has sugestions for the perfect basic tee with a loose fit please let me know



The Kooples
Acne has a nice-looking linen one right now 
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ACNE-WS105&d=Womens
Rag & Bone jean


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Thanks for the suggestions, ladies. I will look into them  I've heard good things about A Wangs tees but I'm not too keen on the hand washing part


----------



## Greentea

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, ladies. I will look into them  I've heard good things about A Wangs tees but I'm not too keen on the hand washing part



I put my James Perse tees in the wash and dry them. Some have lasted 5 years


----------



## BeauSolaire

This is SUCH a good idea. After reading it, it's something I really really want/need to try. I have a horrible habit of buying a lot of cheap things that amount to a lot of money instead of investing in quality pieces that could potentially last a long time. Because of this, a lot of my closet space is wasted on things I bought on impulse and would never actually wear.  I think I'm doing okay so far, only bought 3 things since January without trying, but I know when I visit my mom for spring break she will want to go shopping. The temptation will be too great!! So far since January, I've bought:

Tory Burch Almond Calista Boots: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-FB_SnMCORoY/UJJ_VRDEtbI/AAAAAAAAAYY/LOCtJCZ4KKA/s1600/vest+3.jpg

Milly Cat Blouse: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod152660121

Marc by MJ Xenia Blouse: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod148000369


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> I bought a black blazer yesterday, just made it in time before next month starts!
> 
> You don't count basic T-shirts in, right? I need a grey and a white one at the moment.
> 
> If anyone has sugestions for the perfect basic tee with a loose fit please let me know



I have A Wang Ts, IM linen tees (perfect IMO but I am biased) but pricey so get them on sale, James Perse, humanoid...Anyone tried Kain?


----------



## flower71

BeauSolaire said:


> This is SUCH a good idea. After reading it, it's something I really really want/need to try. I have a horrible habit of buying a lot of cheap things that amount to a lot of money instead of investing in quality pieces that could potentially last a long time. Because of this, a lot of my closet space is wasted on things I bought on impulse and would never actually wear.  I think I'm doing okay so far, only bought 3 things since January without trying, but I know when I visit my mom for spring break she will want to go shopping. The temptation will be too great!! So far since January, I've bought:
> 
> Tory Burch Almond Calista Boots: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-FB_SnMCORoY/UJJ_VRDEtbI/AAAAAAAAAYY/LOCtJCZ4KKA/s1600/vest+3.jpg
> 
> Milly Cat Blouse: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod152660121
> 
> Marc by MJ Xenia Blouse: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod148000369


Oh, those boots are awesome and I love the MBMJ blouse, at that price, now that's a bargain!
Welcome to the thread BTW...We are all trying to stick to this and so far I am happy to be in the group...Though my year started in February (after the sales, I mean they don't count right??)


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> I have A Wang Ts, IM linen tees (perfect IMO but I am biased) but pricey so get them on sale, James Perse, humanoid...Anyone tried Kain?



Kain is super-sheer in my experience so I have never purchased any.


----------



## jellybebe

I am already thinking about my April purchase... How sad is that. But I am determined to stick to my target this month: one item only. I am in love with these A Wang Litas - I need them! They would look amazing with jeans, shorts, skirts, fancy track pants etc.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I am already thinking about my April purchase... How sad is that. But I am determined to stick to my target this month: one item only. I am in love with these A Wang Litas - I need them! They would look amazing with jeans, shorts, skirts, fancy track pants etc.



Oh my, jelly!! those are fabulousity right there...No worry about the April purchase, I am also doing the same, I wrote down the items for spring/summer that I'd love: a dress (not 2, I hardly wear dresses though in my dreams I do), a pair of sandals (got them, Givenchy..ouch that hurt last month), a lovely blouse , a jacket (got the ariana, just like you), a skirt (maxi, I don't have one) and that should do it. If I get a discount, I may get a little something else


----------



## evietiger

March so far:  

Kelly 32 in orange 
Hermes shift dress


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Oh my, jelly!! those are fabulousity right there...No worry about the April purchase, I am also doing the same, I wrote down the items for spring/summer that I'd love: a dress (not 2, I hardly wear dresses though in my dreams I do), a pair of sandals (got them, Givenchy..ouch that hurt last month), a lovely blouse , a jacket (got the ariana, just like you), a skirt (maxi, I don't have one) and that should do it. If I get a discount, I may get a little something else



Sounds lovely! Did you post pics of the Givenchy sandals? Sadly I never got the Ariana, I got the Sumac. Do you have any modelling pics of that?


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Sounds lovely! Did you post pics of the Givenchy sandals? Sadly I never got the Ariana, I got the Sumac. Do you have any modelling pics of that?



I haven't done any mod pics yet but i did post pics in the glass slipper thread
Still haven't worn Ariana but when i do, promise to take pics. I haven't seen the Sumac IRL and I don't really want to, I may be too weak


----------



## LeeMiller

evietiger said:


> March so far:
> 
> Kelly 32 in orange
> Hermes shift dress



That is some March!  

Ok for me

March: sheer beaded black jacket and short sleeved Allude cashmere/cotton cardigan (hope the quality is worth it for the price I paid!) 

Not sure if I'm counting shoes, what are others doing?  I bought a pair of Valentino cage flats .  I love them so much!


----------



## flower71

evietiger said:


> March so far:
> 
> Kelly 32 in orange
> Hermes shift dress



wow, that would be my year purchase
Awesome, have you posted pics?


----------



## flower71

LeeMiller said:


> That is some March!
> 
> Ok for me
> 
> March: sheer beaded black jacket and short sleeved Allude cashmere/cotton cardigan (hope the quality is worth it for the price I paid!)
> 
> *Not sure if I'm counting shoes*, what are others doing?  I bought a pair of Valentino cage flats .  I love them so much!


Well, it's a oneish permonth so it doesn't really matter..thething is, we're only the 3rd March
Can you show some pics?
This is what I got last month:
givenchy sandals


----------



## flower71

^^sorry pic so huge! any tipon how to make the pic smaller, when taken from a website??
And I got the Ariana by Isabel Marant for this month purchase


----------



## am2022

Love both flower !
ESP the givenchy sandals !
Almost got the nude ones from barneys warehouse but hesitated as with raynauds I can't really do much open toes !
Nothing for march for me yet
For February : balenciaga moto vest
And some small ticket items : j crew baubles !


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Love both flower !
> ESP the givenchy sandals !
> Almost got the nude ones from barneys warehouse but hesitated as with raynauds I can't really do much open toes !
> Nothing for march for me yet
> For February : *balenciaga moto vest*
> And some small ticket items : j crew baubles !


Excuse me??? I am off to see a mod pic, did you post it on the thread?
I love these sandals, I dreamed of them, honestly! So I pulled the trigger though they were way above the budget for now, oh well, cutting down on other expenses... I am staying clear from anything H, that's for sure! And IM, I hope I can resist and wait only for sales...
About open toes, well I have hallux valgus and I can't do those sexy one strap sandals (Céline!) so these did the deal. They hide my ugly feet and are the right heel height too (raynaud sucks, sorry about that! and you live in a cold area, no?)


----------



## roman_holiday

BeauSolaire said:


> This is SUCH a good idea. After reading it, it's something I really really want/need to try. I have a horrible habit of buying a lot of cheap things that amount to a lot of money instead of investing in quality pieces that could potentially last a long time. Because of this, a lot of my closet space is wasted on things I bought on impulse and would never actually wear.  I think I'm doing okay so far, only bought 3 things since January without trying, but I know when I visit my mom for spring break she will want to go shopping. The temptation will be too great!! So far since January, I've bought:
> 
> Tory Burch Almond Calista Boots: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-FB_SnMCORoY/UJJ_VRDEtbI/AAAAAAAAAYY/LOCtJCZ4KKA/s1600/vest+3.jpg
> 
> Milly Cat Blouse: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod152660121
> 
> Marc by MJ Xenia Blouse: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod148000369



Lovely purchases! I'm a big fan of silk blouses!!



jellybebe said:


> I am already thinking about my April purchase... How sad is that. But I am determined to stick to my target this month: one item only. I am in love with these A Wang Litas - I need them! They would look amazing with jeans, shorts, skirts, fancy track pants etc.



These shoes look cute and versatile. You could probably get lots of use out of them, so I say  for April.



evietiger said:


> March so far:
> 
> Kelly 32 in orange
> Hermes shift dress



Wow, it's been a nice month for you! Which shift dress did you get? I saw a Tahiti print dress on the H website that looks amazing, but think the cut would be too straight for my hips.



LeeMiller said:


> That is some March!
> 
> Ok for me
> 
> March: sheer beaded black jacket and short sleeved Allude cashmere/cotton cardigan (hope the quality is worth it for the price I paid!)
> 
> Not sure if I'm counting shoes, what are others doing?  I bought a pair of Valentino cage flats .  I love them so much!



I have not been counting accessories, but am wondering whether I should (so far, I bought a bag this year, no other accessories, but I'm considering a necklace too and maybe a pair of shoes).



amacasa said:


> Love both flower !
> ESP the givenchy sandals !
> Almost got the nude ones from barneys warehouse but hesitated as with raynauds I can't really do much open toes !
> Nothing for march for me yet
> For February : balenciaga moto vest
> And some small ticket items : j crew baubles !



Great February items! I also haven't purchased anything for March yet...I have been tempted by some items, but am trying to think carefully about what I really need in my closet.


----------



## roman_holiday

flower71 said:


> Oh my, jelly!! those are fabulousity right there...No worry about the April purchase, I am also doing the same, I wrote down the items for spring/summer that I'd love: a dress (not 2, I hardly wear dresses though in my dreams I do), a pair of sandals (got them, Givenchy..ouch that hurt last month), a lovely blouse , a jacket (got the ariana, just like you), a skirt (maxi, I don't have one) and that should do it. If I get a discount, I may get a little something else



Sounds like a great idea to plan ahead!! I am taking stock of everything in my closet now to help me decide what I really need to add.



flower71 said:


> Well, it's a oneish permonth so it doesn't really matter..thething is, we're only the 3rd March
> Can you show some pics?
> This is what I got last month:
> givenchy sandals
> images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/image/1000x1000/5cfce5f5f213d69e3cf8982f58783166/P/0/P00054819-SUEDE-SANDALS--STANDARD.jpg



OMG! I love these sandals. You did well in February!!


----------



## roman_holiday

flower71 said:


> ^^sorry pic so huge! any tipon how to make the pic smaller, when taken from a website??
> And I got the Ariana by Isabel Marant for this month purchase
> images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/image/1000x1000/b0d861320aa8ef7ed7c9a446f3b44cf6/P/0/P00053257-ARIANA-KNIT-BLAZER--STANDARD.jpg



Oh, this is nice too!! Both this and the Givenchy sandals look very versatile and they would look great worn together...this is what I'm aiming for with my purchases.


----------



## am2022

These are gorgeous jelly !
Very classy !


jellybebe said:


> I am already thinking about my April purchase... How sad is that. But I am determined to stick to my target this month: one item only. I am in love with these A Wang Litas - I need them! They would look amazing with jeans, shorts, skirts, fancy track pants etc.


----------



## am2022

Can't wait for mod pics flower !! 
I was on the fence with the vest but really I realized when I tried it on that It really does a lot
Of things ... I got it for spring / summer use as my leather jackets will be too warm...and mainly to put over shift dresses and long sleeve button
Down or even sweaters with pants !
I did post it on bal forum but put it on hurriedly over work
Clothes ... I haven't used it still 

For you flower !



flower71 said:


> Excuse me??? I am off to see a mod pic, did you post it on the thread?
> I love these sandals, I dreamed of them, honestly! So I pulled the trigger though they were way above the budget for now, oh well, cutting down on other expenses... I am staying clear from anything H, that's for sure! And IM, I hope I can resist and wait only for sales...
> About open toes, well I have hallux valgus and I can't do those sexy one strap sandals (Céline!) so these did the deal. They hide my ugly feet and are the right heel height too (raynaud sucks, sorry about that! and you live in a cold area, no?)


----------



## am2022

Thanks roman !
I know ... I haven't decided on my match one as well !
Keep us posted dear !


roman_holiday said:


> Lovely purchases! I'm a big fan of silk blouses!!
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes look cute and versatile. You could probably get lots of use out of them, so I say  for April.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's been a nice month for you! Which shift dress did you get? I saw a Tahiti print dress on the H website that looks amazing, but think the cut would be too straight for my hips.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been counting accessories, but am wondering whether I should (so far, I bought a bag this year, no other accessories, but I'm considering a necklace too and maybe a pair of shoes).
> 
> 
> 
> Great February items! I also haven't purchased anything for March yet...I have been tempted by some items, but am trying to think carefully about what I really need in my closet.


----------



## jellybebe

roman_holiday said:


> Lovely purchases! I'm a big fan of silk blouses!!
> 
> These shoes look cute and versatile. You could probably get lots of use out of them, so I say  for April.
> 
> Wow, it's been a nice month for you! Which shift dress did you get? I saw a Tahiti print dress on the H website that looks amazing, but think the cut would be too straight for my hips.
> 
> I have not been counting accessories, but am wondering whether I should (so far, I bought a bag this year, no other accessories, but I'm considering a necklace too and maybe a pair of shoes).
> 
> Great February items! I also haven't purchased anything for March yet...I have been tempted by some items, but am trying to think carefully about what I really need in my closet.



Thanks Roman! I am looking forward to getting them, if I can wait that long! The main problem seems to be that items sell out so quickly and it's tough to get things in Canada as certain sites charge way too much for shipping or don't ship here at all. 

I am facing a dilemma as part of me still really wants the mint Equipment sweater but it looks like it will sell out soon. Most sizes are already gone and this colour is hard to find!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Can't wait for mod pics flower !!
> I was on the fence with the vest but really I realized when I tried it on that It really does a lot
> Of things ... I got it for spring / summer use as my leather jackets will be too warm...and mainly to put over shift dresses and long sleeve button
> Down or even sweaters with pants !
> I did post it on bal forum but put it on hurriedly over work
> Clothes ... I haven't used it still
> 
> For you flower !



Ama and Flower I have a longer 2nd toe and a gap between my first two toes... Ugh my feet are ugly. Part of me really wants the Celine Bam Bams for summer even though they are quite foot-baring! Have either of you tried those?


----------



## BagsNBaubles

My March purchase is a really cute Helmut Lang skirt I scored at the rack! It's a draped/twisted knit style in very dark teal green. I think it will be great for summer but also look cute with tights & my black boots in fall.

I'm also hopefully going to purchase a Chanel bag in a few weeks which will put my shopping out of commish for quite a while!




amacasa said:


> Can't wait for mod pics flower !!
> I was on the fence with the vest but really I realized when I tried it on that It really does a lot
> Of things ... I got it for spring / summer use as my leather jackets will be too warm...and mainly to put over shift dresses and long sleeve button
> Down or even sweaters with pants !
> I did post it on bal forum but put it on hurriedly over work
> Clothes ... I haven't used it still
> 
> For you flower !



Dying over this vest, I love it!! I've really been wanting a fur vest lately but now I'm dreaming of a leather one too 

Loving everybody else's purchases so far too!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Can't wait for mod pics flower !!
> I was on the fence with the vest but really I realized when I tried it on that It really does a lot
> Of things ... I got it for spring / summer use as my leather jackets will be too warm...and mainly to put over shift dresses and long sleeve button
> Down or even sweaters with pants !
> I did post it on bal forum but put it on hurriedly over work
> Clothes ... I haven't used it still
> 
> For you flower !


 Holy moly, I LOVE this! the dress is beautiful too, you did well, you'll get a lot of use of this vest. Thanks for the pic, gorgeous



jellybebe said:


> Ama and Flower I have a longer 2nd toe and a gap between my first two toes... Ugh my feet are ugly. Part of me really wants the Celine Bam Bams for summer even though they are quite foot-baring! Have either of you tried those?


Oh jelly, I lust over heels and pretty, sexy shoes. Like these Céline...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I found them in the Céline boutique in Paris a few months ago, in my size. i was so excited but boy was I disappointed. Heels too high for me!!, i nearly sprained my ankle in the boutique, even the SA ushered me out of the store, relieved I didn't fall over
I nearly found a pair of bambams in my size then the shop phoned to say that they sold out that day! Oh well, that's how it has to be, no? 



BagsNBaubles said:


> My March purchase is a really cute Helmut Lang skirt I scored at the rack! It's a draped/twisted knit style in very dark teal green. I think it will be great for summer but also look cute with tights & my black boots in fall.
> 
> I'm also hopefully going to *purchase a Chanel bag* in a few weeks which will put my shopping out of commish for quite a while!


Oh please post pics, I have to wait for my HG to purchase it. Which one is it


roman_holiday said:


> Sounds like a great idea to plan ahead!! I am taking stock of everything in my closet now to help me decide what I really need to add.
> 
> OMG! I love these sandals. You did well in February!!


Thanks roman


----------



## am2022

Jelly and flower ... I did put  a bam bam on hold size 41 but I found out from the celine thread that i would need a size 40 so let it go !!!
Jelly I'm just like you my second toe is much longer !! Lol!

Anyways just saw some iro upcoming collection and their leather vest is pretty as well and much longer !!!



flower71 said:


> Holy moly, I LOVE this! the dress is beautiful too, you did well, you'll get a lot of use of this vest. Thanks for the pic, gorgeous
> 
> Oh jelly, I lust over heels and pretty, sexy shoes. Like these Céline...media-cache-lt0.pinterest.com/192x/6d/4f/1c/6d4f1ca9470bde31e88ad650d25366d9.jpg I found them in the Céline boutique in Paris a few months ago, in my size. i was so excited but boy was I disappointed. Heels too high for me!!, i nearly sprained my ankle in the boutique, even the SA ushered me out of the store, relieved I didn't fall over
> I nearly found a pair of bambams in my size then the shop phoned to say that they sold out that day! Oh well, that's how it has to be, no?
> 
> 
> Oh please post pics, I have to wait for my HG to purchase it. Which one is it
> Thanks roman


----------



## am2022

I also had been wanting a Rick Owens leather vest for the longest time but that was just as elusive as balenciaga quilted vest!

Can I entice you with Vera wang's Rick Owens croc leather vest ????


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Jelly and flower ... I did put  a bam bam on hold size 41 but I found out from the celine thread that i would need a size 40 so let it go !!!
> Jelly I'm just like you my second toe is much longer !! Lol!
> 
> Anyways just saw some iro upcoming collection and their leather vest is pretty as well and much longer !!!



Ooh I like the 4th jacket (is it a jacket or a shirt?) on the far right. I haven't been crazy about IRO this season I admit, prob because I went crazy the last few seasons and everything is similar this season.


----------



## am2022

It looks like its a varsity bomber jacket style that's leather and longer than isabel marant ones !
It has a v on the left chest
Really pretty !
I know iro has been the same each year except for 2013 ... No more tweeds and shredded edges rather cleaner lines and more classic !!

Here is a close up of the jacket you like !


jellybebe said:


> Ooh I like the 4th jacket (is it a jacket or a shirt?) on the far right. I haven't been crazy about IRO this season I admit, prob because I went crazy the last few seasons and everything is similar this season.


----------



## am2022

Their leather jacket is a marriage between marant Sade and balenciaga quilted !


----------



## LeeMiller

You're all killing me with these amazing leather jackets!  I LOVE the IRO one!  

flower71, I love your IM jacket.  I finally found a local store that sells IM, but they didn't have that style in my size.  

Here are the Valentino flats I bought.  Already got compliments on them.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

flower71 said:


> Oh please post pics, I have to wait for my HG to purchase it. Which one is it



My SA told me there are only 5 left in the country... so it's a secret for now!  I will definitely update with a reveal once I get my hands on it though. I'm busily selling off a bunch of other items I no longer want to fund the purchase.


----------



## flower71

BagsNBaubles said:


> My SA told me there are only 5 left in the country... so it's a secret for now!  I will definitely update with a reveal once I get my hands on it though. I'm busily selling off a bunch of other items I no longer want to fund the purchase.



oh good for you! Can't wait for e reveal then, please post here too, ok?


----------



## flower71

LeeMiller said:


> You're all killing me with these amazing leather jackets!  I LOVE the IRO one!
> 
> flower71, I love your IM jacket.  I finally found a local store that sells IM, but *they didn't have that style in my size*.
> 
> Here are the *Valentino flats* I bought.  Already got compliments on them.


 Maybe your store hasn't received all teh IM items yet? 
your flats are so edgy and chic, I love them


----------



## newmommy_va

Love these!! Congrats! 



LeeMiller said:


> You're all killing me with these amazing leather jackets!  I LOVE the IRO one!
> 
> flower71, I love your IM jacket.  I finally found a local store that sells IM, but they didn't have that style in my size.
> 
> Here are the Valentino flats I bought.  Already got compliments on them.


----------



## am2022

Please do show.. i only have one helmut skirt... somewhat like what vera wang has on but with a higher slit in front...
Good luck on the chanel!!!


BagsNBaubles said:


> My March purchase is a really cute Helmut Lang skirt I scored at the rack! It's a draped/twisted knit style in very dark teal green. I think it will be great for summer but also look cute with tights & my black boots in fall.
> 
> I'm also hopefully going to purchase a Chanel bag in a few weeks which will put my shopping out of commish for quite a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dying over this vest, I love it!! I've really been wanting a fur vest lately but now I'm dreaming of a leather one too
> 
> Loving everybody else's purchases so far too!


----------



## am2022

Just lovely!!!  Any mod pics to share???


LeeMiller said:


> You're all killing me with these amazing leather jackets!  I LOVE the IRO one!
> 
> flower71, I love your IM jacket.  I finally found a local store that sells IM, but they didn't have that style in my size.
> 
> Here are the Valentino flats I bought.  Already got compliments on them.


----------



## newmommy_va

I was planning on challenging myself to a zero month for March... but I saw these yesterday and couldn't resist 




btw, for me, accessories count towards my one a month - so these Valentino Mena espadrilles are my one item for March. Sigh. I can't believe I bought my one item - only two days into March - LOL.


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> You're all killing me with these amazing leather jackets!  I LOVE the IRO one!
> 
> flower71, I love your IM jacket.  I finally found a local store that sells IM, but they didn't have that style in my size.
> 
> Here are the Valentino flats I bought.  Already got compliments on them.



Love! I am dying for a pair of kitten-heel rockstuds.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> It looks like its a varsity bomber jacket style that's leather and longer than isabel marant ones !
> It has a v on the left chest
> Really pretty !
> I know iro has been the same each year except for 2013 ... No more tweeds and shredded edges rather cleaner lines and more classic !!
> 
> Here is a close up of the jacket you like !



Cute! But I hardly wear leather jackets even though I love the way they look so I probably will just admire from afar!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Great buys everyone  Love the Valentino flats, LeeMiller they are so chic.

I bought a 3.1 Phillip Lim top today (and a small agenda from Louis Vuitton in DE, but I've convinced myself that it doesn't count). The top looks so much better on, I'll see if I get time to take a pic


----------



## lucywife

newmommy_va said:


> I was planning on challenging myself to a zero month for March... but I saw these yesterday and couldn't resist
> 
> View attachment 2093387
> 
> 
> btw, for me, accessories count towards my one a month - so these Valentino Mena espadrilles are my one item for March. Sigh. I can't believe I bought my one item - only two days into March - LOL.



Cute espadrilles and I LOVE your kitty! Is it Nebelung? Gorgeous! Our baby girl is an Abyssinian miracle and we are going to get her a little brother from the same breeder, I'm so excited!


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you!!

My kitty is a rescue who won over my DH when we were volunteering with kitty adoptions.  Everybody wanted to adopt him, but the DH told them all: He's already taken. LOL.

So exciting to hear about a new addition to your fur baby family!  Is your fur baby the one in your avatar? 



lucywife said:


> Cute espadrilles and I LOVE your kitty! Is it Nebelung? Gorgeous! Our baby girl is an Abyssinian miracle and we are going to get her a little brother from the same breeder, I'm so excited!


----------



## Dani3ear

Sorry I'm playing catch-up from January!

*January purchases:*
-Tory Burch Quinn quilted flats


*February purchase:*
-Carmen Marc Valvo ruched swimdress
-Chanel camellia WOC in fuschia

*March purchases:*
-DVF pele dress
-AGL flats -- most comfy shoes I've ever worn!  Bought them to replace a black pair of Tory Burch Carolines that I sold.
-LV Berkeley bag -- style has been discontinued, so I ordered the last one on the island of Maui (in anticipation of an upcoming trip) and will pick her up tomorrow!


----------



## Dani3ear

newmommy_va said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> My kitty is a rescue who won over my DH when we were volunteering with kitty adoptions.  Everybody wanted to adopt him, but the DH told them all: He's already taken. LOL.
> 
> So exciting to hear about a new addition to your fur baby family!  Is your fur baby the one in your avatar?



Hooray for rescues! They're lucky to have found a loving home. With my two doggies, I sometimes wonder who's luckier -- them or DH & me :doggie:


----------



## Dani3ear

COPENHAGEN said:


> Great buys everyone  Love the Valentino flats, LeeMiller they are so chic.
> 
> I bought a 3.1 Phillip Lim top today (and a small agenda from Louis Vuitton in DE, but I've convinced myself that it doesn't count). The top looks so much better on, I'll see if I get time to take a pic
> 
> View attachment 2094041



That top looks gorgeous; would love to see the modeling pic!


----------



## lucywife

newmommy_va said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> My kitty is a rescue who won over my DH when we were volunteering with kitty adoptions.  Everybody wanted to adopt him, but the DH told them all: He's already taken. LOL.
> 
> So exciting to hear about a new addition to your fur baby family!  Is your fur baby the one in your avatar?



Oh, how kind of you. I wanted to adopt a cat (a girl), but since we already have a female and a moody one, it just wouldn't work.

My girly is in my signature, an Aby in avatar is not mine, mine hates clothes.


----------



## am2022

Lovely purchases !!!
Please do review the Carmen mv swimsuit !
I've been wanting to get a one
Piece suit but never sure what style to
Pick !
Thanks !


Dani3ear said:


> Sorry I'm playing catch-up from January!
> 
> *January purchases:*
> -Tory Burch Quinn quilted flats
> 
> 
> *February purchase:*
> -Carmen Marc Valvo ruched swimdress
> -Chanel camellia WOC in fuschia
> 
> *March purchases:*
> -DVF pele dress
> -AGL flats -- most comfy shoes I've ever worn!  Bought them to replace a black pair of Tory Burch Carolines that I sold.
> -LV Berkeley bag -- style has been discontinued, so I ordered the last one on the island of Maui (in anticipation of an upcoming trip) and will pick her up tomorrow!


----------



## jellybebe

Nice purchases! Especially love the WOC and the Berkeley, I heard it was being discontinued which is really too bad as I won't be able to get one now. I have been contemplating an azur one for years but never made it a priority. Oops! 



Dani3ear said:


> Sorry I'm playing catch-up from January!
> 
> *January purchases:*
> -Tory Burch Quinn quilted flats
> 
> 
> *February purchase:*
> -Carmen Marc Valvo ruched swimdress
> -Chanel camellia WOC in fuschia
> 
> *March purchases:*
> -DVF pele dress
> -AGL flats -- most comfy shoes I've ever worn!  Bought them to replace a black pair of Tory Burch Carolines that I sold.
> -LV Berkeley bag -- style has been discontinued, so I ordered the last one on the island of Maui (in anticipation of an upcoming trip) and will pick her up tomorrow!


----------



## newmommy_va

lol... mine won't wear clothes either!! Good thing kitties are beautiful just the way they are! 



lucywife said:


> Oh, how kind of you. I wanted to adopt a cat (a girl), but since we already have a female and a moody one, it just wouldn't work.
> 
> My girly is in my signature, an Aby in avatar is not mine, mine hates clothes.


----------



## newmommy_va

Same here! If they weren't so expensive, I think I could talk myself into buying a pair... 



jellybebe said:


> Love! I am dying for a pair of kitten-heel rockstuds.


----------



## Dani3ear

amacasa said:


> Lovely purchases !!!
> Please do review the Carmen mv swimsuit !
> I've been wanting to get a one
> Piece suit but never sure what style to
> Pick !
> Thanks !



Thank you! I will let you know about the swimsuit. Seafolly also makes a similar style which I have in solid black and I love: http://www.amazon.com/Seafolly-Womens-Goddess-Boyleg-Maillot/dp/B0061IBVEY/ref=pd_sbs_a_1

It's a flattering cut for many body types. I'm flat chested and appreciate the padding, but it looks amazing on curvy women too. Also very functional, whether you're snorkeling in the ocean or just lounging by the pool.


----------



## Dani3ear

jellybebe said:


> Nice purchases! Especially love the WOC and the Berkeley, I heard it was being discontinued which is really too bad as I won't be able to get one now. I have been contemplating an azur one for years but never made it a priority. Oops!



Thank you jellybebe!  I did have to call around a bit to locate this one a couple of weeks ago. Some stores may still have it. Not to be an enabler!! Some cons I heard from others: too heavy, and the light colored leather panels (forgot what it's called) get dirty too easily


----------



## am2022

Hey thanks
I see this being what I might need ! I usually run after my kids and do a lot of water sports and really need something that will stay in place 
This is what I've been eyeing for a while but the thin straps around my neck makes me think
It won't be as sturdy ? What do you think ?
oh its by zimmerman by the way .
QUOTE=Dani3ear;24134687]Thank you! I will let you know about the swimsuit. Seafolly also makes a similar style which I have in solid black and I love: http://www.amazon.com/Seafolly-Womens-Goddess-Boyleg-Maillot/dp/B0061IBVEY/ref=pd_sbs_a_1

It's a flattering cut for many body types. I'm flat chested and appreciate the padding, but it looks amazing on curvy women too. Also very functional, whether you're snorkeling in the ocean or just lounging by the pool.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dani3ear

amacasa said:


> Hey thanks
> I see this being what I might need ! I usually run after my kids and do a lot of water sports and really need something that will stay in place
> This is what I've been eyeing for a while but the thin straps around my neck makes me think
> It won't be as sturdy ? What do you think ?
> oh its by zimmerman by the way .
> QUOTE=Dani3ear;24134687]Thank you! I will let you know about the swimsuit. Seafolly also makes a similar style which I have in solid black and I love: http://www.amazon.com/Seafolly-Womens-Goddess-Boyleg-Maillot/dp/B0061IBVEY/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> 
> It's a flattering cut for many body types. I'm flat chested and appreciate the padding, but it looks amazing on curvy women too. Also very functional, whether you're snorkeling in the ocean or just lounging by the pool.


[/QUOTE]

That's gorgeous! I love the sheer panel around the midriff.  I would say it depends on how much support is needed for the bust. For a smaller chest, I would think the thin straps would be sufficient as long as they're tied tightly.


----------



## Harpertoo

amacasa said:


> Hey thanks
> I see this being what I might need ! I usually run after my kids and do a lot of water sports and really need something that will stay in place
> This is what I've been eyeing for a while but the thin straps around my neck makes me think
> It won't be as sturdy ? What do you think ?
> oh its by zimmerman by the way .
> QUOTE=Dani3ear;24134687]Thank you! I will let you know about the swimsuit. Seafolly also makes a similar style which I have in solid black and I love: http://www.amazon.com/Seafolly-Womens-Goddess-Boyleg-Maillot/dp/B0061IBVEY/ref=pd_sbs_a_1
> 
> It's a flattering cut for many body types. I'm flat chested and appreciate the padding, but it looks amazing on curvy women too. Also very functional, whether you're snorkeling in the ocean or just lounging by the pool.


[/QUOTE]

It's stunning! Love the panel and the straps make the neckline very elegant.
If it doesn't work for chasing kids at the pool it will still definitely work for lounging while your spouse chases the kids!


----------



## Harpertoo

I've pulled the trigger on my March purchase....I thought I'd buy a day coat/ light color wool....but this dress came back in stock and I know I'll get a lot of wear out of it. I like conservative dresses with interesting heels.


----------



## am2022

Lovely !!! I have the same dress but in cotton from
Cc California that I love wearing
To
Work as well !!! Who is it by?
Thanks for the comment on the swimsuit! I did think its more lounging than running after my little monsters ! Im still on the fence
About it ! I'll keep you posted !



Harpertoo said:


> I've pulled the trigger on my March purchase....I thought I'd buy a day coat/ light color wool....but this dress came back in stock and I know I'll get a lot of wear out of it. I like conservative dresses with interesting heels.


----------



## Harpertoo

amacasa said:


> Lovely !!! I have the same dress but in cotton from
> Cc California that I love wearing
> To
> Work as well !!! Who is it by?
> Thanks for the comment on the swimsuit! I did think its more lounging than running after my little monsters ! Im still on the fence
> About it ! I'll keep you posted !



Thanks. Dress is Rochas. 
(On swim suits, I sort of like to have both an impractical lounging suit and something for playing at the pool with my daughter...I have trouble melding those two styles!)


----------



## lucywife

Harpertoo said:


> I've pulled the trigger on my March purchase....I thought I'd buy a day coat/ light color wool....but this dress came back in stock and I know I'll get a lot of wear out of it. I like conservative dresses with interesting heels.


Nice. I really really like it!

I bought two pair of booties 
After swearing that I'm done, well, it happen. Never say never. I got one in size 37 and another in 36.5 because I don't know how Saint Laurent fits, so technically I will end up with one pair.


----------



## Harpertoo

lucywife said:


> Nice. I really really like it!
> 
> I bought two pair of booties
> After swearing that I'm done, well, it happen. Never say never. I got one in size 37 and another in 36.5 because I don't know how Saint Laurent fits, so technically I will end up with one pair.



Ohhh, Which booties!?
I'm just dying for shoes, any cute shoes! (I have 3 more weeks in my surgical boot! Then I'm going to celebrate!)


----------



## lucywife

Harpertoo said:


> Ohhh, Which booties!?
> I'm just dying for shoes, any cute shoes! (I have 3 more weeks in my surgical boot! Then I'm going to celebrate!)



I love heels too, but have no place to wear them : /


----------



## Harpertoo

Very nice!


----------



## am2022

Well done Lucy !!! I've been eyeing these
Too but too pricey !
Half the world is waiting for this so doubt that it will go on sale ... Too bad for me but good for the ban ! 
Post mod pics pls! 
QUOTE=lucywife;24135891]I love heels too, but have no place to wear them : /[/QUOTE]


----------



## lucywife

Thank you, guys. NAP was down today for a while and I thought-maybe it's "a sign" for me to stick to my plan. "A sign" didn't work lol


----------



## BagsNBaubles

amacasa said:


> Please do show.. i only have one helmut skirt... somewhat like what vera wang has on but with a higher slit in front...
> Good luck on the chanel!!!



Couldn't find any photos online, it must be an older style. I'm normally a bit scared to wear jersey skirts because they can highlight some unflattering things, but this one really sucks & smooths! Took some mod pics to show the versatility, disregard my mismatching t shirt


----------



## Greentea

BagsNBaubles said:


> Couldn't find any photos online, it must be an older style. I'm normally a bit scared to wear jersey skirts because they can highlight some unflattering things, but this one really sucks & smooths! Took some mod pics to show the versatility, disregard my mismatching t shirt



OOh - my body would love this skirt - fabulous!!


----------



## flower71

BagsNBaubles said:


> Couldn't find any photos online, it must be an older style. I'm normally a bit scared to wear jersey skirts because they can highlight some unflattering things, but this one really sucks & smooths! Took some mod pics to show the versatility, disregard my mismatching t shirt


awesome skirt! 



lucywife said:


> I love heels too, but have no place to wear them : /


congrats, those boots are timeless and so elegant, you did well!



Dani3ear said:


> Sorry I'm playing catch-up from January!
> 
> *January purchases:*
> -Tory Burch Quinn quilted flats
> 
> 
> *February purchase:*
> -Carmen Marc Valvo ruched swimdress
> -Chanel camellia WOC in fuschia
> 
> *March purchases:*
> -DVF pele dress
> -AGL flats -- most comfy shoes I've ever worn!  Bought them to replace a black pair of Tory Burch Carolines that I sold.
> -LV Berkeley bag -- style has been discontinued, so I ordered the last one on the island of Maui (in anticipation of an upcoming trip) and will pick her up tomorrow!


congrats on such a haul. I love the woc 



amacasa said:


> Hey thanks
> I see this being what I might need ! I usually run after my kids and do a lot of water sports and really need something that will stay in place
> This is what I've been eyeing for a while but the thin straps around my neck makes me think
> It won't be as sturdy ? What do you think ?
> oh its by zimmerman by the way .


This is so pretty, it looks like lingerie. For lounging for sure, very sexy



Harpertoo said:


> I've pulled the trigger on my March purchase....I thought I'd buy a day coat/ light color wool....but this dress came back in stock and I know I'll get a lot of wear out of it. I like conservative dresses with interesting heels.


this is such a must have piece, IMO. Well tailored black dress, and paired with heels...great choice!


----------



## newmommy_va

Love the feminine silhouette to this dress! 



Harpertoo said:


> I've pulled the trigger on my March purchase....I thought I'd buy a day coat/ light color wool....but this dress came back in stock and I know I'll get a lot of wear out of it. I like conservative dresses with interesting heels.



Nice ankle boots!! It's great when pretty shoes are practical too  



lucywife said:


> I love heels too, but have no place to wear them : /



You're right about this skirt - it is so flattering!  

How's it holding up? Ruched jersey skirts seem so comfortable... but I haven't bought one yet, becaue they seem like they wouldn't hold up well to washing. >.<



BagsNBaubles said:


> Couldn't find any photos online, it must be an older style. I'm normally a bit scared to wear jersey skirts because they can highlight some unflattering things, but this one really sucks & smooths! Took some mod pics to show the versatility, disregard my mismatching t shirt


----------



## scoreee

BagsNBaubles said:


> Couldn't find any photos online, it must be an older style. I'm normally a bit scared to wear jersey skirts because they can highlight some unflattering things, but this one really sucks & smooths! Took some mod pics to show the versatility, disregard my mismatching t shirt



Honey you look great!


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> Couldn't find any photos online, it must be an older style. I'm normally a bit scared to wear jersey skirts because they can highlight some unflattering things, but this one really sucks & smooths! Took some mod pics to show the versatility, disregard my mismatching t shirt



Very nice skirt. It will serve you well this spring/summer I'm sure.


----------



## LeeMiller

Dani3ear said:


> Sorry I'm playing catch-up from January!
> 
> *January purchases:*
> -Tory Burch Quinn quilted flats
> 
> 
> *February purchase:*
> -Carmen Marc Valvo ruched swimdress
> -Chanel camellia WOC in fuschia
> 
> *March purchases:*
> -DVF pele dress
> -AGL flats -- most comfy shoes I've ever worn!  Bought them to replace a black pair of Tory Burch Carolines that I sold.
> -LV Berkeley bag -- style has been discontinued, so I ordered the last one on the island of Maui (in anticipation of an upcoming trip) and will pick her up tomorrow!



I really like your purchases!   Thanks for the tip re the AGL flats, they are at a good price point too!   The LV bag is very classy and I had the same Chanel but the lamb skin leather was too fragile for me.  So pretty though!!!


----------



## am2022

Lovely !
Mine is a maxi and when I use it its kind of morticia from Addams family ! 


BagsNBaubles said:


> Couldn't find any photos online, it must be an older style. I'm normally a bit scared to wear jersey skirts because they can highlight some unflattering things, but this one really sucks & smooths! Took some mod pics to show the versatility, disregard my mismatching t shirt


----------



## Jesssh

It's only March 5th and I'm into my -ish piece. I wanted to make another work suit out of pieces in my closet and I needed a button down shirt. (I only had one other non-shiny one in my current wardrobe and it's white.) At least it was on sale - I spent about $45:



http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=51166&vid=1&pid=429795122

I'm pairing it with a black & white tight weave tweed blazer (with a lapel) and black cotton gabardine trousers. I think I may replace the shirt buttons with purple or gray buttons so they blend in a little more.

To summarize 2013 purchases:

January - navy leather moto jacket
February - olive suede nike wedge sneakers
March - black trench coat & light periwinkle scarf, purple button-down shirt

Still hoping to like the black RM TPF bag for April.


----------



## scoreee

Jesssh said:


> It's only March 5th and I'm into my -ish piece. I wanted to make another work suit out of pieces in my closet and I needed a button down shirt. (I only had one other non-shiny one in my current wardrobe and it's white.) At least it was on sale - I spent about $45:
> 
> View attachment 2095492
> 
> http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=51166&vid=1&pid=429795122
> 
> I'm pairing it with a black & white tight weave tweed blazer (with a lapel) and black cotton gabardine trousers. I think I may replace the shirt buttons with purple or gray buttons so they blend in a little more.
> 
> To summarize 2013 purchases:
> 
> January - navy leather moto jacket
> February - olive suede nike wedge sneakers
> March - black trench coat & light periwinkle scarf, purple button-down shirt
> 
> Still hoping to like the black RM TPF bag for April.



I don't think the button up should count. It seems as you need it for work, oppose to wanting it being more of a luxury.


----------



## Jesssh

scoreee said:


> I don't think the button up should count. It seems as you need it for work, oppose to wanting it being more of a luxury.



Thanks! Feeling less guilty now.


----------



## lucywife

scoreee said:


> I don't think the button up should count.* It seems as you need it for work*, oppose to wanting it being more of a luxury.


I agree. 

I received my boots and Saint Laurent runs biggish and they are also pretty narrow, which is good for me, but a little warning. I'm keeping 36.5, looks like they are sold out in 36.5 and 37 size, so if anyone wants 37-one pair is coming back to NAP.


----------



## newmommy_va

Clever idea with the buttons! It'll work w/your work outfit idea, too. 



Jesssh said:


> It's only March 5th and I'm into my -ish piece. I wanted to make another work suit out of pieces in my closet and I needed a button down shirt. (I only had one other non-shiny one in my current wardrobe and it's white.) At least it was on sale - I spent about $45:
> 
> View attachment 2095492
> 
> http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=51166&vid=1&pid=429795122
> 
> I'm pairing it with a black & white tight weave tweed blazer (with a lapel) and black cotton gabardine trousers. I think I may replace the shirt buttons with purple or gray buttons so they blend in a little more.
> 
> To summarize 2013 purchases:
> 
> January - navy leather moto jacket
> February - olive suede nike wedge sneakers
> March - black trench coat & light periwinkle scarf, purple button-down shirt
> 
> Still hoping to like the black RM TPF bag for April.


----------



## jellybebe

Cute or totally ridiculous/waste of money? I'm getting so distracted ahhhh!


----------



## Bitten

jellybebe said:


> Cute or totally ridiculous/waste of money? I'm getting so distracted ahhhh!



Well I'm going to be no help - I kind of love it!!


----------



## jellybebe

Now I am also considering a Helmut suit. I could wear it to work if I want to look very grown-up, but otherwise it might be a bit too much, although one can never have too many suits, and I have no skirt suits. Also loving these Chloe heels. Help! I'm going crazy.


----------



## jellybebe

Maybe in lieu of the Wangs? Although I know the A Wang Liyas are more versatile.


----------



## scoreee

jellybebe said:


> Cute or totally ridiculous/waste of money? I'm getting so distracted ahhhh!



Sorry, but a waste.


----------



## scoreee

jellybebe said:


> Now I am also considering a Helmut suit. I could wear it to work if I want to look very grown-up, but otherwise it might be a bit too much, although one can never have too many suits, and I have no skirt suits. Also loving these Chloe heels. Help! I'm going crazy.



This over the studded sweater! Practical, chic, and semi timeless.


----------



## am2022

Jelly you have been a busy Girl!!


----------



## am2022

J crew bracelet worn over my old leather jacket !!!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Maybe in lieu of the Wangs? Although I know the A Wang Liyas are more versatile.



Oh jelly, definitely the HLang suit over the sweater. These shoes are on my sales wishlist if ever they go on sale. I love them but hey, I am a Chloé girl (esp shoes)


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> J crew bracelet worn over my old leather jacket !!!


thanks for the mod pic, ama, and I see you have the Love Cartier ring! that "old" RO"? jacket looks divine!
Hope to meet you one day, friend


----------



## oh_my_bag

Hello ladies! I have been doing the 5 piece french wardrobe for about 3 years now so I am so happy to have found this thread!
For those of you who are new to this "shopping system" it may be hard at first but it is totally worth it, after you get used to shopping this way you never look back 

I usually do one or two things a month but my problem is 90% of the time those things are shoes and at the end I find myself having lots of shoes to choose from but little clothes, so this year I have to focus more on clothes specially bottoms!

This year my purchases so far have been

January:Etoile IM Daisy coat (on sale) and Tod's loafers (on sale too)





February: Church's Burnwood brogues and MIH Halsy jeans





nothing for March yet...I have my eye on a few Etoile IM items but I really need a couple of skirts and I need a pair of white jeans for spring. Unfortunately the weather is so wintery yet it does not invite to purchase summery clothing...


----------



## newmommy_va

lol... I know what you mean about shoes! 



oh_my_bag said:


> Hello ladies! I have been doing the 5 piece french wardrobe for about 3 years now so I am so happy to have found this thread!
> For those of you who are new to this "shopping system" it may be hard at first but it is totally worth it, after you get used to shopping this way you never look back
> 
> I usually do one or two things a month but my problem is 90% of the time those things are shoes and at the end I find myself having lots of shoes to choose from but little clothes, so this year I have to focus more on clothes specially bottoms!
> 
> This year my purchases so far have been
> 
> January:Etoile IM Daisy coat (on sale) and Tod's loafers (on sale too)
> View attachment 2096113
> 
> View attachment 2096134
> 
> 
> February: Church's Burnwood brogues and MIH Halsy jeans
> View attachment 2096122
> 
> View attachment 2096121
> 
> 
> nothing for March yet...I have my eye on a few Etoile IM items but I really need a couple of skirts and I need a pair of white jeans for spring. Unfortunately the weather is so wintery yet it does not invite to purchase summery clothing...


----------



## lucywife

oh_my_bag said:


> Hello ladies! I have been doing the 5 piece french wardrobe for about 3 years now so I am so happy to have found this thread!
> For those of you who are new to this "shopping system" it may be hard at first but it is totally worth it, after you get used to shopping this way you never look back


 oh, how wonderful! Can you elaborate on being hard at first, what do you mean? I'm really excited to hear from you since you've been doing it for a while and why is it worth it? 
I'm an obsessive shopper (I was!) and I'm very interested to hear about real life experiences.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Oh jelly, definitely the HLang suit over the sweater. These shoes are on my sales wishlist if ever they go on sale. I love them but hey, I am a Chloé girl (esp shoes)



I know the suit is a more practical purchase but I was doing late-night browsing and driving myself nuts.  the good thing about this system is that I have some time to think about things, as long as they don't sell out! I don't need a suit per se, is the problem, but one day I surely will, and although I have a Hugo Boss one, it's not as classic as this one. I am half hoping those pieces will go on sale. Same with the Chloe sandals, they are so gorgeous but I'm not sure how practical they really are.


----------



## jellybebe

scoreee said:


> This over the studded sweater! Practical, chic, and semi timeless.



Thanks for your input and helping me see that I was just getting distracted.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> J crew bracelet worn over my old leather jacket !!!



So pretty! 

Sorry guys still don't know how to multiquote.


----------



## newmommy_va

I think all of us in the (ish) a month club get distracted! lol



jellybebe said:


> Thanks for your input and helping me see that I was just getting distracted.


----------



## jellybebe

newmommy_va said:


> I think all of us in the (ish) a month club get distracted! lol



I seriously should stop online shopping, I drive myself crazy sometimes and have trouble prioritizing. I am slowly learning to step back and think before clicking "buy".


----------



## BagsNBaubles

jellybebe said:


> Now I am also considering a Helmut suit. I could wear it to work if I want to look very grown-up, but otherwise it might be a bit too much, although one can never have too many suits, and I have no skirt suits. Also loving these Chloe heels. Help! I'm going crazy.



I vote for the Helmut suit! Even if you aren't wearing it as a suit you could use both of these pieces nicely as separates, so I think it's the most versatile choice.


----------



## oh_my_bag

lucywife said:


> oh, how wonderful! Can you elaborate on being hard at first, what do you mean? I'm really excited to hear from you since you've been doing it for a while and why is it worth it?
> I'm an obsessive shopper (I was!) and I'm very interested to hear about real life experiences.



Well the 5 french piece wardrobe can be summed up in: quality over quantity and some people myself included I was used to shop thinking in quantity. I would usually buy lots of stuff in Zara or Topshop and maybe once a year I would make a bigger purchase for example a pair of flats in Chanel. I though if I only could afford nice quality designer items every month...truth is I could! Instead of buying lots of items in Zara or Topshop where honestly the quality is not so good and most of those items will not last much I could buy 1 good quality item and if I did that every month then at the end of the year I would have 12 great items which is not a small number.

It was hard at first because changing my shopping habits made me have very little clothing at first and in that period of time lots of my older clothing became ruined because well they were not good quality and were not made to last that long, that made me see even more how this one item a month was saving me money in the long run as I was not going to have to replace items as often as I did before. 

I started investing in basics first like for example a good pair of skinny jeans, a good white shirt, and so on. When shopping now I always try to plan ahead maybe make a small list of what I want vs what I need (of course the want list never ends  ) but at least that way I keep focused on what I really need.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

oh_my_bag said:


> Well the 5 french piece wardrobe can be summed up in: quality over quantity and some people myself included I was used to shop thinking in quantity. I would usually buy lots of stuff in Zara or Topshop and maybe once a year I would make a bigger purchase for example a pair of flats in Chanel. I though if I only could afford nice quality designer items every month...truth is I could! Instead of buying lots of items in Zara or Topshop where honestly the quality is not so good and most of those items will not last much I could buy 1 good quality item and if I did that every month then at the end of the year I would have 12 great items which is not a small number.
> 
> It was hard at first because changing my shopping habits made me have very little clothing at first and in that period of time lots of my older clothing became ruined because well they were not good quality and were not made to last that long, that made me see even more how this one item a month was saving me money in the long run as I was not going to have to replace items as often as I did before.
> 
> I started investing in basics first like for example a good pair of skinny jeans, a good white shirt, and so on. When shopping now I always try to plan ahead maybe make a small list of what I want vs what I need (of course the want list never ends  ) but at least that way I keep focused on what I really need.


Love this, this is so inspiring. 

I've done the exact same as you did before, but my new year fashion resolution was to only buy a maximum of two things each month. So far I love it! Every purchase is carefully thought through so I only get something I _really_ love and need now.


----------



## jellybebe

oh_my_bag said:


> Well the 5 french piece wardrobe can be summed up in: quality over quantity and some people myself included I was used to shop thinking in quantity. I would usually buy lots of stuff in Zara or Topshop and maybe once a year I would make a bigger purchase for example a pair of flats in Chanel. I though if I only could afford nice quality designer items every month...truth is I could! Instead of buying lots of items in Zara or Topshop where honestly the quality is not so good and most of those items will not last much I could buy 1 good quality item and if I did that every month then at the end of the year I would have 12 great items which is not a small number.
> 
> It was hard at first because changing my shopping habits made me have very little clothing at first and in that period of time lots of my older clothing became ruined because well they were not good quality and were not made to last that long, that made me see even more how this one item a month was saving me money in the long run as I was not going to have to replace items as often as I did before.
> 
> I started investing in basics first like for example a good pair of skinny jeans, a good white shirt, and so on. When shopping now I always try to plan ahead maybe make a small list of what I want vs what I need (of course the want list never ends  ) but at least that way I keep focused on what I really need.



Love this. It's exactly what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> I know the suit is a more practical purchase but I was doing late-night browsing and driving myself nuts.  the good thing about this system is that I have some time to think about things, as long as they don't sell out! I don't need a suit per se, is the problem, but one day I surely will, and although I have a Hugo Boss one, it's not as classic as this one. I am half hoping those pieces will go on sale. Same with the Chloe sandals, they are so gorgeous but I'm not sure how practical they really are.



The sweatshirt is really cute but for me personally when I want to wear a sweatshirt it is because I want to be cozy.  So it depends on where/when you'd wear it.  

Lol, I just ordered a Helmut jacket but my dress code is business/business casual.

The Chloes are cute but I wonder if the lighter color is hard to maintain?  The Wangs look like they would last longer.


----------



## newmommy_va

Same here. I've been focusing on quality over quantity for a couple of years now. This year, I am focussing on only 1 item a month.  (My ultimate goal is 1-2 items _a year_. But. We'll see. LOL. Baby steps, right?)



COPENHAGEN said:


> Love this, this is so inspiring.
> 
> I've done the exact same as you did before, but my new year fashion resolution was to only buy a maximum of two things each month. So far I love it! Every purchase is carefully thought through so I only get something I _really_ love and need now.


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> The sweatshirt is really cute but for me personally when I want to wear a sweatshirt it is because I want to be cozy.  So it depends on where/when you'd wear it.
> 
> Lol, I just ordered a Helmut jacket but my dress code is business/business casual.
> 
> The Chloes are cute but I wonder if the lighter color is hard to maintain?  The Wangs look like they would last longer.



See it wouldn't be wrong for me to wear a suit to work but I work in the hospital and the dress code is variable. If I want to be taken seriously I can wear a suit but most people in my position don't, and neither do most of my attending physicians. So the suit might be nice for clinics but I may not wear it that often. I don't know!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

newmommy_va said:


> Same here. I've been focusing on quality over quantity for a couple of years now. This year, I am focussing on only 1 item a month.  (My ultimate goal is 1-2 items _a year_. But. We'll see. LOL. Baby steps, right?)


1 item a month - it's better than me  But 1-2 per _year_? I don't think I would be able to. But I admire you for trying, and quality over quantity is def something I aim at as well


----------



## oh_my_bag

COPENHAGEN said:


> Love this, this is so inspiring.
> 
> I've done the exact same as you did before, but my new year fashion resolution was to only buy a maximum of two things each month. So far I love it! Every purchase is carefully thought through so I only get something I _really_ love and need now.



That is a great new years resolution! Lately i've been doing two a month as well but I guess i'll start doing one now since i'm saving for a new bag.
BTW loove your LV agenda


----------



## COPENHAGEN

oh_my_bag said:


> That is a great new years resolution! Lately i've been doing two a month as well but I guess i'll start doing one now since i'm saving for a new bag.
> BTW loove your LV agenda


Oh, I'd like to do one a month but I'm just a little realistic here  Maybe next year I can cut down to one item?

But it feels better when you're saving for a bag and you know that you have something amazing to look forward to


----------



## roman_holiday

jellybebe said:


> Now I am also considering a Helmut suit. I could wear it to work if I want to look very grown-up, but otherwise it might be a bit too much, although one can never have too many suits, and I have no skirt suits. Also loving these Chloe heels. Help! I'm going crazy.



I prefer the suit over the sweater. I also used to think that one could never have too many suits, but somehow I ended up with too many that I hardly wear. If you don't have a skirt suit that's a good reason to buy one though. 



amacasa said:


> J crew bracelet worn over my old leather jacket !!!



Love your leather jacket! It looks so soft and comfy.


----------



## roman_holiday

oh_my_bag said:


> Well the 5 french piece wardrobe can be summed up in: quality over quantity and some people myself included I was used to shop thinking in quantity. I would usually buy lots of stuff in Zara or Topshop and maybe once a year I would make a bigger purchase for example a pair of flats in Chanel. I though if I only could afford nice quality designer items every month...truth is I could! Instead of buying lots of items in Zara or Topshop where honestly the quality is not so good and most of those items will not last much I could buy 1 good quality item and if I did that every month then at the end of the year I would have 12 great items which is not a small number.
> 
> It was hard at first because changing my shopping habits made me have very little clothing at first and in that period of time lots of my older clothing became ruined because well they were not good quality and were not made to last that long, that made me see even more how this one item a month was saving me money in the long run as I was not going to have to replace items as often as I did before.
> 
> I started investing in basics first like for example a good pair of skinny jeans, a good white shirt, and so on. When shopping now I always try to plan ahead maybe make a small list of what I want vs what I need (of course the want list never ends  ) but at least that way I keep focused on what I really need.



Wow, this sounds great. I hope I can stick to my one-per month resolution this year! So far, I am doing pretty well. The top I ordered online for my February purchase ended up not fitting, so now I still have both my February and March purchases open.



newmommy_va said:


> Same here. I've been focusing on quality over quantity for a couple of years now. This year, I am focussing on only 1 item a month.  (My ultimate goal is 1-2 items _a year_. But. We'll see. LOL. Baby steps, right?)



1-2 per year sounds very ambitious! Although once you have reached an ideal wardrobe it may be doable. I hope I can get there too.


----------



## No Cute

Wish I'd done the 5 items/season and higher quality years ago.  I knew this from my Mom but didn't follow her advice.  Now, my clothes need more frequent replacement, and I've not the budget to deal with it.

I'm going to join in and wish I could do five a season, but then maybe I can.  Purchased this year: two tshirts and a pair of work shoes.  I'd like to get a bag and one really nice piece this year, if possible.  (Need a roof more than a bag but want the bag more than the roof  )


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Been really good in Feb! Only a pair of Chanel earrings came home with me. 

As for March, got a pair of Zara skinny jeans (after trying on a dozen or two) and a denim skirt. Now, I have to behave and wait patiently for April because I am eying a pair of Chanel flats..


----------



## LeeMiller

No Cute said:


> Wish I'd done the 5 items/season and higher quality years ago.  I knew this from my Mom but didn't follow her advice.  Now, my clothes need more frequent replacement, and I've not the budget to deal with it.
> 
> I'm going to join in and wish I could do five a season, but then maybe I can.  Purchased this year: two tshirts and a pair of work shoes.  I'd like to get a bag and one really nice piece this year, if possible.  (Need a roof more than a bag but want the bag more than the roof  )



I'm glad you're joining No Cute!


----------



## No Cute

LeeMiller said:


> I'm glad you're joining No Cute!



Thank you


----------



## lucywife

*oh_my_bag* Thank you for your input!



No Cute said:


> Wish I'd done the 5 items/season and higher quality years ago.  I knew this from my Mom but didn't follow her advice.  Now, my clothes need more frequent replacement, and I've not the budget to deal with it.
> 
> I'm going to join in and wish I could do five a season, but then maybe I can.  Purchased this year: two tshirts and a pair of work shoes.  I'd like to get a bag and one really nice piece this year, if possible.  (Need a roof more than a bag but want the bag more than the roof  )



Welcome to the club! 

I am done with my purchases, I've bought 6 "big" pieces (two wool dresses, one jacket, one dress suit, one pair of shoes and a pair of boots) already and today is only 6th March! I also have to confess that I bought a couple of under $100.00 items on eBay, just couldn't resist because those were some fantastic deals : / What's my diagnosis? 

If there is any consolation, I consigned about 30 pieces of clothing/unworn shoes prior to that.


----------



## Bitten

Ok so very exciting news: I may finally do my wardrobe clearout this weekend!!! Ta-da!!!



Eh. Not that exciting I guess. But I am gearing myself up for it because I need the push

Congrats to everyone joining/doing well


----------



## newmommy_va

Ditto!! Glad to see you No Cute!



LeeMiller said:


> I'm glad you're joining No Cute!





No Cute said:


> Wish I'd done the 5 items/season and higher quality years ago.  I knew this from my Mom but didn't follow her advice.  Now, my clothes need more frequent replacement, and I've not the budget to deal with it.
> 
> I'm going to join in and wish I could do five a season, but then maybe I can.  Purchased this year: two tshirts and a pair of work shoes.  I'd like to get a bag and one really nice piece this year, if possible.  (Need a roof more than a bag but want the bag more than the roof  )


----------



## newmommy_va

That is exciting!!

I'm one of those people who drag their feet about overhauling the closet... Then, when I finally get going, I really enjoy it.  



Bitten said:


> Ok so very exciting news: I may finally do my wardrobe clearout this weekend!!! Ta-da!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. Not that exciting I guess. But I am gearing myself up for it because I need the push
> 
> Congrats to everyone joining/doing well


----------



## flower71

Bitten said:


> Ok so very exciting news: I may finally do my wardrobe clearout this weekend!!! Ta-da!!!
> Congrats to everyone joining/doing well


yahoo! it's such a gratifying feeling and I am glad I started. I have already sold 3 items in 10 days and hope to get rid of another 4-5 items this month. 



No Cute said:


> Wish I'd done the 5 items/season and higher quality years ago.  I knew this from my Mom but didn't follow her advice.  Now, my clothes need more frequent replacement, and I've not the budget to deal with it.
> 
> I'm going to join in and wish I could do five a season, but then maybe I can.  Purchased this year: two tshirts and a pair of work shoes.  I'd like to get a bag and one really nice piece this year, if possible.  (*Need a roof more than a bag but want the bag more than the roof*  )


welcome! and when your priorities are that important, I don't think one has a choice. GL to you



Chinese Warrior said:


> Been really good in Feb! Only a pair of Chanel earrings came home with me.
> 
> As for March, got a pair of *Zara skinny jeans* (after trying on a dozen or two) and a denim skirt. Now, I have to behave and wait patiently for April because I am eying a pair of Chanel flats..


Good for you, chines warriorand my fave skinny pants are the Zara. I think I have, honestly, only 3 Zara items in my closet now and I use them very very often! So I understand u on that
Post mod pics of your Chanel flats once you get them, ok?


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> Oh, I'd like to do one a month but I'm just a little realistic here  Maybe next year I can cut down to one item?
> 
> *But it feels better when you're saving for a bag and you know that you have something amazing to look forward to :smile1*:


amen to that! 
That's what I will have to tell myself when I finally take the plunge with my dream Chanel bag


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> amen to that!
> That's what I will have to tell myself when I finally take the plunge with my dream Chanel bag


Good luck with saving for a beautiful Chanel  I should start saving for a Bal City but I have sooo many things on my wish list. I think a pair of classic Louboutins will be my next purchase


----------



## neenabengal

Bitten said:


> Ok so very exciting news: I may finally do my wardrobe clearout this weekend!!! Ta-da!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. Not that exciting I guess. But I am gearing myself up for it because I need the push
> 
> Congrats to everyone joining/doing well



Yay, wardrobe cleaning!!!  I'm going to make a start on my wardrobe today also.  my mother in law is coming round to look after my baby and I am going to lock myself in and hopefully clear a lot! Looking forward to it!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> yahoo! it's such a gratifying feeling and I am glad I started. I have already sold 3 items in 10 days and hope to get rid of another 4-5 items this month.
> 
> welcome! and when your priorities are that important, I don't think one has a choice. GL to you
> 
> Good for you, chines warriorand my fave skinny pants are the Zara. I think I have, honestly, only 3 Zara items in my closet now and I use them very very often! So I understand u on that
> Post mod pics of your Chanel flats once you get them, ok?



Good for you! Do you sell on ebay? I have tons of shoes that I no longer wear and would like to sell some of the more expensive ones, the rest I will donate or give away, but I don't really know where to start. I am tempted to sell locally on kijiji or something but I am worried about safety. 

Thank you everyone for bearing with me, it's nice to have a place to post ideas and musings, I know that my whims change hourly. I have decided that I will definitely get the A Wang Liyas then maybe I will save up for a Chloe Marcie, but I have lots of time to make my decision.


----------



## jellybebe

Oh but how darling is this? Almost worth breaking the 1/month rule for, except the CPW would probably be terrible, at least for me.


----------



## newmommy_va

Lucky you!! I tried to re-organize a spare room once with my toddler in tow... lol... that was fun! 



neenabengal said:


> Yay, wardrobe cleaning!!!  I'm going to make a start on my wardrobe today also.  my mother in law is coming round to look after my baby and I am going to lock myself in and hopefully clear a lot! Looking forward to it!



I'd love to sell things on eBay, too - but the stories on the eBay forum are scary. So... I donate what I can live without and keep the rest. Sigh.



jellybebe said:


> Good for you! Do you sell on ebay? I have tons of shoes that I no longer wear and would like to sell some of the more expensive ones, the rest I will donate or give away, but I don't really know where to start. I am tempted to sell locally on kijiji or something but I am worried about safety.
> 
> Thank you everyone for bearing with me, it's nice to have a place to post ideas and musings, I know that my whims change hourly. I have decided that I will definitely get the A Wang Liyas then maybe I will save up for a Chloe Marcie, but I have lots of time to make my decision.



Oh - I love everything about this outfit! I'm already trying to talk myself into 2 for this month, too (and turning April into a zero month).  



jellybebe said:


> Oh but how darling is this? Almost worth breaking the 1/month rule for, except the CPW would probably be terrible, at least for me.


----------



## gmo

Still not quite down to 1 item/month but lurking around in this thread has been really inspirational! So far I've continued to slowly clear out my closet (consigning & eBay). I've also found that keeping a spreadsheet of my fashion-related purchases has been helping me out with the reality of my spending. Surprisingly, I'm really enjoying keeping track of my purchases and returns this way. I'm going to my medical school's Gala and "needed" to buy something to wear -- otherwise I would have been on much better track with this thing!


----------



## jellybebe

newmommy_va said:


> Lucky you!! I tried to re-organize a spare room once with my toddler in tow... lol... that was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to sell things on eBay, too - but the stories on the eBay forum are scary. So... I donate what I can live without and keep the rest. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - I love everything about this outfit! I'm already trying to talk myself into 2 for this month, too (and turning April into a zero month).



It's a dress! It's so cute.


----------



## Jesssh

The RM TPF collab bag arrived early. I love it. I'm keeping it. 

That means I'm up to 4 pieces this year. There are 2 more things on my wish list that I may get as soon as they come out because they are perfect: the Coach khaki trench jacket and Bleecker Business tote if it comes out in a good neutral color that I don't have.

I may have to join the twelve(ish) a year club instead.


----------



## roman_holiday

Bitten said:


> Ok so very exciting news: I may finally do my wardrobe clearout this weekend!!! Ta-da!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. Not that exciting I guess. But I am gearing myself up for it because I need the push
> 
> Congrats to everyone joining/doing well



Good luck with the clearout! I made a spreadsheet of all my clothes last weekend and in the process found some more pieces I donated or consigned.


----------



## roman_holiday

gmo said:


> Still not quite down to 1 item/month but lurking around in this thread has been really inspirational! So far I've continued to slowly clear out my closet (consigning & eBay). I've also found that keeping a spreadsheet of my fashion-related purchases has been helping me out with the reality of my spending. Surprisingly, I'm really enjoying keeping track of my purchases and returns this way. I'm going to my medical school's Gala and "needed" to buy something to wear -- otherwise I would have been on much better track with this thing!



I'm also liking the spreadsheet. Only started last week, but I feel like it's already giving me a better perspective on what I have and what I may want to add.



Jesssh said:


> The RM TPF collab bag arrived early. I love it. I'm keeping it.
> 
> That means I'm up to 4 pieces this year. There are 2 more things on my wish list that I may get as soon as they come out because they are perfect: the Coach khaki trench jacket and Bleecker Business tote if it comes out in a good neutral color that I don't have.
> 
> I may have to join the twelve(ish) a year club instead.



Congrats on the bag! As for the other things, I think it would be harder for me to stick to 12 a year than 1 a month, but it seems to work well for others.


----------



## lucywife

12 a year sounds like a lot to me.


----------



## jellybebe

Oh no I was bad! The A Wang Liyas I had been planning to buy next month went on sale unexpectedly, and they are sold out everywhere in my size so I panicked and clicked buy! Well that is definitely it for this month!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Good for you! Do you sell on ebay? I have tons of shoes that I no longer wear and would like to sell some of the more expensive ones, the rest I will donate or give away, but I don't really know where to start. I am tempted to sell locally on kijiji or something but I am worried about safety.
> 
> Thank you everyone for bearing with me, it's nice to have a place to post ideas and musings, I know that my whims change hourly. I have decided that I will definitely get the A Wang Liyas then maybe I will save up for a Chloe Marcie, but I have lots of time to make my decision.


I try ebay but I put a lot of restrictions leaving me with only a few potential buyers...and I use a local website too.
Good for the A Wang shoes, post pics OK?


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> Good luck with saving for a beautiful Chanel  I should start saving for a Bal City but I have sooo many things on my wish list. I think *a pair of classic Louboutins *will be my next purchase


Oh now that's a must have in every girls closet, no? I still haven't found a pair that'll actually accept my feet in...So I pass


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> Oh now that's a must have in every girls closet, no? I still haven't found a pair that'll actually accept my feet in...So I pass


I think so, yes. But I've heard a lot about them not being as comfortable as other brands so I'm a bit worried. Guess I'll just have to try.


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> I think so, yes. But I've heard a lot about them *not being as comfortable as other brands *so I'm a bit worried. Guess I'll just have to try.


 I really think it depends on the style of CLS. I can't imagine all these ladies wearing CLs that are killing their feet ? I just am a little too "old" to try to get used to shoes, it has to fit now or they'll never do, but that you learn after a few years (i nearly wrote decades!) of terrible decisions


----------



## newmommy_va

They're definitely not known for comfort! 

But I try them anyway, anytime I see a pair in my size. (My size rarely stays on a sales floor where I live.) And, they're not _all_ uncomfortable! 



COPENHAGEN said:


> I think so, yes. But I've heard a lot about them not being as comfortable as other brands so I'm a bit worried. Guess I'll just have to try.


----------



## newmommy_va

Good for you - you found them on sale!

Bummer about having to "be good" for the rest of the month. But that's okay. There are plenty of us here in the same boat! 



jellybebe said:


> Oh no I was bad! The A Wang Liyas I had been planning to buy next month went on sale unexpectedly, and they are sold out everywhere in my size so I panicked and clicked buy! Well that is definitely it for this month!


----------



## flower71

Ok I just did the same as jelly, I just hit the button when the 70%discount came up on a site, I had been eyeing that dress for ages...I know, I am bad...
I don't know which month this is meant to be for...December? Missoni dress


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Ok I just did the same as jelly, I just hit the button when the 70%discount came up on a site, I had been eyeing that dress for ages...I know, I am bad...
> I don't know which month this is meant to be for...December? Missoni dress
> cdn.yoox.biz/34/34295775eq_11_f.jpg



Gorgeous! It feels so nice to find things on your wishlist on sale, sometimes I think it's ok not to wait!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Gorgeous! It feels so nice to find things on your wishlist on sale, sometimes I think it's ok not to wait!


 thanks jelly! So you see, you are not alone I will post mod pics when it arrives , you too I hope? it's been a while since I ordered something online. A great feeling!


----------



## LeeMiller

All of the CLs I've had have unfortunately been very uncomfortable.  But they are nice looking shoes!

I'm mulling over ordering a Saint Laurant sweater.  It is a very classic black v-neck cashmere, but it is insanely expensive.  I just can't decide.  It would be a core wardrobe item for sure.  I am still trying to lose weight but I think this is the sort of this item that works well fitted or somewhat loose.  Thought?    

The other thing I'm trying out is to write down what would be in my ideal wardrobe - that has been helpful as well.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Well this morning I will be doing a phone charge for my Chanel bag  Since my skirt was for March I guess I'll call the bag my April purchase! Might not be able to afford anything else for a while so I'll be living vicariously through you ladies 



LeeMiller said:


> I'm mulling over ordering a Saint Laurant sweater.  It is a very classic black v-neck cashmere, but it is insanely expensive.  I just can't decide.  It would be a core wardrobe item for sure.  I am still trying to lose weight but I think this is the sort of this item that works well fitted or somewhat loose.  Thought?
> 
> The other thing I'm trying out is to write down what would be in my ideal wardrobe - that has been helpful as well.



I think if it's the type of style that would also look good slouchy, go for it! I wear most of my sweaters on the looser side. Otherwise you wouldn't want to invest in something you'd have to stop wearing soon.

Also I've been doing the same as you, writing down my ideal wardrobe and it helps immensely!! I found the tip on a blog somewhere, but I have one area where I wrote what "look & mood" I want my wardrobe to represent. I also write down what holes are in my wardrobe. In order to buy something new it has to fit with both lists (ie: I need one and it also fits with the aesthetic I want).


----------



## LeeMiller

lucywife said:


> *oh_my_bag* Thank you for your input!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> I am done with my purchases, I've bought 6 "big" pieces (two wool dresses, one jacket, one dress suit, one pair of shoes and a pair of boots) already and today is only 6th March! I also have to confess that I bought a couple of under $100.00 items on eBay, just couldn't resist because those were some fantastic deals : / What's my diagnosis?
> 
> If there is any consolation, I consigned about 30 pieces of clothing/unworn shoes prior to that.



It is a process, right?  If you're wearing what you bought then it sounds like you're doing great!  I don't know about you, but if I don't wear something almost immediately it is because it isn't a great fit.


----------



## LeeMiller

BagsNBaubles said:


> Well this morning I will be doing a phone charge for my Chanel bag  Since my skirt was for March I guess I'll call the bag my April purchase! Might not be able to afford anything else for a while so I'll be living vicariously through you ladies
> 
> 
> 
> I think if it's the type of style that would also look good slouchy, go for it! I wear most of my sweaters on the looser side. Otherwise you wouldn't want to invest in something you'd have to stop wearing soon.
> 
> Also I've been doing the same as you, writing down my ideal wardrobe and it helps immensely!! I found the tip on a blog somewhere, but I have one area where I wrote what "look & mood" I want my wardrobe to represent. I also write down what holes are in my wardrobe. In order to buy something new it has to fit with both lists (ie: I need one and it also fits with the aesthetic I want).



Which Chanel bag?  Did I miss that information?  I'm still mulling over a seasonal Chanel bag purchase, I probably should go classic though.

I love the idea of a look and mood - sometimes I stray from *my* look and those items are the ones that don't get much use.  And I definitely shop with holes in mind.


----------



## roman_holiday

COPENHAGEN said:


> I think so, yes. But I've heard a lot about them not being as comfortable as other brands so I'm a bit worried. Guess I'll just have to try.



All CLs I have tried were not comfortable on me...even the flats. The toe box was too narrow/low, so it hurt. Not a bad thing, at least I didn't spend money on them


----------



## jellybebe

How exciting! Can't wait to see what you got! 



BagsNBaubles said:


> Well this morning I will be doing a phone charge for my Chanel bag  Since my skirt was for March I guess I'll call the bag my April purchase! Might not be able to afford anything else for a while so I'll be living vicariously through you ladies
> 
> 
> 
> I think if it's the type of style that would also look good slouchy, go for it! I wear most of my sweaters on the looser side. Otherwise you wouldn't want to invest in something you'd have to stop wearing soon.
> 
> Also I've been doing the same as you, writing down my ideal wardrobe and it helps immensely!! I found the tip on a blog somewhere, but I have one area where I wrote what "look & mood" I want my wardrobe to represent. I also write down what holes are in my wardrobe. In order to buy something new it has to fit with both lists (ie: I need one and it also fits with the aesthetic I want).


----------



## am2022

Lovely purchases jelly , flower and bags !!!
I got an email from zara  and I know we should be doing once a month quality items and not accumulate low quality ....
But I feel I do have a need for these items though ESP when weather is unpredictable !


----------



## am2022

Or am I making excuses ???


Givenchy sandals that I want : $550 at yoox

Zara ones that I got : $49.95

These are fun sandals not for work so was not going to splurge with the givenchys but thought zara was fine ?


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Or am I making excuses ???
> 
> 
> Givenchy sandals that I want : $550 at yoox
> 
> Zara ones that I got : $49.95
> 
> These are fun sandals not for work so was not going to splurge with the givenchys but thought zara was fine ?



oh those are fun sandals for sure! No excuses to be made, we understand you quite well on here...
I think my Givenchys are the most expensive shoes I ever paid for and today,  I had the day off and it was sunny, so I took them out for a walk. i will be using those sandals come rain (hoepfully not!!) come shine


----------



## am2022

Zara!!


----------



## lucywife

LeeMiller said:


> It is a process, right?  If you're wearing what you bought then it sounds like you're doing great!  I don't know about you, but if I don't wear something almost immediately it is because it isn't a great fit.


Thanks  I didn't wear anything I bought yet except boots.

I don't like the hype around CL either, the red sole is sexy, but it's everywhere! The enormous double platforms with a 6&#8243; heel look like something one only could be wearing as a punishment.


----------



## flower71

lucywife said:


> Thanks  I didn't wear anything I bought yet except boots.
> 
> I don't like the hype around CL either, the red sole is sexy, but it's everywhere! The enormous double platforms with a *6&#8243; heel look like something one only could be wearing as a punishment*.



You had me laughing there


----------



## BagsNBaubles

LeeMiller said:


> Which Chanel bag?  Did I miss that information?  I'm still mulling over a seasonal Chanel bag purchase, I probably should go classic though.



I say if you're in love with a seasonal grab it up! Once they're gone I feel like they would be much harder to find second hand than classics which will always be around.



jellybebe said:


> How exciting! Can't wait to see what you got!



The charge just went through on my Nordstrom card so I can finally say that it's mine... I got the Trianon Flap! Although I don't actually have it yet, I need to make a little road trip to pick it up in Portland because I'm cheap and didn't want to pay sales tax 

I wanted something classic-ish, black with silver hardware, casual enough for daily use, and crossbody optional. So this is my ultimate perfect bag  The only place I've ever seen photo online is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-trianon-bag-800919.html


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Zara!!



amazing copy, lol!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

newmommy_va said:


> They're definitely not known for comfort!
> 
> But I try them anyway, anytime I see a pair in my size. (My size rarely stays on a sales floor where I live.) And, they're not _all_ uncomfortable!





flower71 said:


> I really think it depends on the style of CLS. I can't imagine all these ladies wearing CLs that are killing their feet ? I just am a little too "old" to try to get used to shoes, it has to fit now or they'll never do, but that you learn after a few years (i nearly wrote decades!) of terrible decisions





LeeMiller said:


> All of the CLs I've had have unfortunately been very uncomfortable.  But they are nice looking shoes!





roman_holiday said:


> All CLs I have tried were not comfortable on me...even the flats. The toe box was too narrow/low, so it hurt. Not a bad thing, at least I didn't spend money on them


Thanks for sharing your experiences 

I still need to try them at least to get them out of my head. If you have any ideas for another brand that carries "sexy" (not slutty, lol!) black heels with a little more comfort please let me know


----------



## COPENHAGEN

amacasa said:


> Zara!!


Pretty! Are they flats?


*Ladies, you gotta help me out!* Why is it I am lusting for so many items this month?! I got nothing in February (okay a blazer for work, but it was a replacement) and this month I bought my two items within the first week. Anyone in the same boat here?

I have to stop myself for getting a lovely Muubaa leather jacket. Although I already have one I still think I need an extra, since I use the one I have a lot! Plus the Kenzo tiger sweater is calling my name.  *feeling sorry for myself*


----------



## roman_holiday

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences
> 
> I still need to try them at least to get them out of my head. If you have any ideas for another brand that carries "sexy" (not slutty, lol!) black heels with a little more comfort please let me know



I find Jimmy Choo heels to be comfortable. Can walk in them all day without major issues.


----------



## neenabengal

COPENHAGEN said:


> Pretty! Are they flats?
> 
> 
> *Ladies, you gotta help me out!* *Why is it I am lusting for so many items this month?! *I got nothing in February (okay a blazer for work, but it was a replacement) and this month I bought my two items within the first week. Anyone in the same boat here?
> 
> I have to stop myself for getting a lovely Muubaa leather jacket. Although I already have one I still think I need an extra, since I use the one I have a lot! Plus the Kenzo tiger sweater is calling my name.  *feeling sorry for myself*



You're not on your own!!  I feel the same way but I know why I feel this way - its because I am on maternity leave and money is short and I cant buy as much as I used to. 

I have, however, made a start on cleaning my wardrobe and it is taking a LOT longer than I thought it would!  It's also made me realise that I have soooo many clothes already (including some really nice quality pieces) and I feel quite guilty that I havent been wearing them. So I am really trying to curb my new 'wants' and to start shopping my closet more.


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences
> 
> I still need to try them at least to get them out of my head. If you have any ideas for another brand that carries "sexy" (not slutty, lol!) black heels with a little more comfort please let me know



No you have to try for yourself and I hope you find the pair that suits you all the way. I'd love to be able to wear the Pigalle, but that'll be in my dream


----------



## am2022

Looks like 3/4 inch heel ! Hope they won't disappoint when they arrive !


COPENHAGEN said:


> Pretty! Are they flats?
> 
> 
> *Ladies, you gotta help me out!* Why is it I am lusting for so many items this month?! I got nothing in February (okay a blazer for work, but it was a replacement) and this month I bought my two items within the first week. Anyone in the same boat here?
> 
> I have to stop myself for getting a lovely Muubaa leather jacket. Although I already have one I still think I need an extra, since I use the one I have a lot! Plus the Kenzo tiger sweater is calling my name.  *feeling sorry for myself*


----------



## flower71

roman_holiday said:


> I find Jimmy Choo heels to be comfortable. Can walk in them all day without major issues.



Oh J Choo's are def sexy, Gianvito Rossi too, and the Saint Laurent SS13 shoe collection. from some reviews, they seem to be comfy and sexy and yet not too high


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengal said:


> You're not on your own!!  I feel the same way but I know why I feel this way - its because I am on maternity leave and money is short and I cant buy as much as I used to.
> 
> I have, however, made a start on cleaning my wardrobe and it is taking a LOT longer than I thought it would!  It's also made me realise that I have soooo many clothes already (including some really nice quality pieces) and I feel quite guilty that I havent been wearing them. So I am really trying to curb my new 'wants' and to start shopping my closet more.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one. 

Great idea shopping in your closet. I've cleaned out my closet before I joined this thread, but there might be some undiscovered goodies in there anyway. Will have a look tmr, thanks for the inspiration.

...still can't get those two items out of my head. Is it a really big no-no to get them and transfer them to april purchases? 


Roman_holiday & Flower, thank you I will have a look at them. Whenever there's room to get shoes, considering my other wants hehe.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> No you have to try for yourself and I hope you find the pair that suits you all the way. I'd love to be able to wear the Pigalle, but that'll be in my dream


Thank you. I can't wear heels like Pigalle either - or I can, but I prefer not to  I'm looking for a 10cm heel and a more rounded toe.


----------



## Sculli

Love this thread and it's a very good idea. So for this month I bought the Kenzo sweater. For next month I'm going for the charlotte olympia kitty flats.


----------



## neenabengal

COPENHAGEN said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the only one.
> 
> Great idea shopping in your closet. I've cleaned out my closet before I joined this thread, but there might be some undiscovered goodies in there anyway. Will have a look tmr, thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> ...*still can't get those two items out of my head. Is it a really big no-no to get them and transfer them to april purchases?*
> 
> 
> Roman_holiday & Flower, thank you I will have a look at them. Whenever there's room to get shoes, considering my other wants hehe.



Hhhm, are the two things you want likely to be out of stock by April?  If yes, why not get them but not wear them/ keep labels on.  Come April, if you still want them, you can wear them but if you decide you dont want them, you could return them and have the funds to buy something else in April.  

Not sure which CL you are wanting but what about LK Bennett (Kate Middletons shoe of choice)
http://www.lkbennett.com/shoes/courts/CCSLEDGE214PATENT

I dont have this shoe but I have the Sabira and that is quite comfortable now although I have had to break them in!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Sculli said:


> Love this thread and it's a very good idea. So for this month I bought the Kenzo sweater. For next month I'm going for the charlotte olympia kitty flats.


Great buy! I love this sweater and really want it in grey


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengal said:


> Hhhm, are the two things you want likely to be out of stock by April?  If yes, why not get them but not wear them/ keep labels on.  Come April, if you still want them, you can wear them but if you decide you dont want them, you could return them and have the funds to buy something else in April.
> 
> Not sure which CL you are wanting but what about LK Bennett (Kate Middletons shoe of choice)
> http://www.lkbennett.com/shoes/courts/CCSLEDGE214PATENT
> 
> I dont have this shoe but I have the Sabira and that is quite comfortable now although I have had to break them in!


Good advise, thanks. I could do that! I'm going to wait until tmr and see if I can get them out of my head. If not I might break the rule here  Not sure about the Kenzo sweater though. It seems to be sold out everywhere so my Tiger fever might be over when it's back in stock (as if  )

I'll take a look at the LK Bennett's, thanks.


----------



## roman_holiday

COPENHAGEN said:


> *Glad to hear I'm not the only one.*
> 
> Great idea shopping in your closet. I've cleaned out my closet before I joined this thread, but there might be some undiscovered goodies in there anyway. Will have a look tmr, thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> ...still can't get those two items out of my head. Is it a really big no-no to get them and transfer them to april purchases?



I'm also in the same boat...am eyeing way more than 1 item per month. So far, I still have my February and March purchases open, but that is because I returned a couple of things. 

Also, I recently took stock of everything in my clost and it kind of scared me how many things I have that I don't wear enough. This is helping me think extra hard before I buy anything else.

I like the shop your closet idea and although I now won't discover any new pieces in it, I am trying out a version of it where I come up with a new outfit/way of wearing the pieces I have to get more use out of them. So, instead of telling myself that I really need a new sweater, I try to figure out how I can make these ones I have work better for me.

I think it's fine to buy your April item now and then nothing in April, but it will take a lot of self control to buy nothing in April.


----------



## flower71

BagsNBaubles said:


> Well this morning *I will be doing a phone charge for my Chanel bag * Since my skirt was for March I guess I'll call the bag my April purchase! Might not be able to afford anything else for a while so I'll be living vicariously through you ladies
> .


 congrats!! Don't forget to show us your Chanel! I can imagine how happy you must be
No worry about the other monthly purchases as long as you get your Holy Grail!For me, 
I have to be strong and do as *roman holiday* is doing...Take out my clothes and shoes from my closet and make outfits out of my closet. Literally!


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> I say if you're in love with a seasonal grab it up! Once they're gone I feel like they would be much harder to find second hand than classics which will always be around.
> 
> 
> 
> The charge just went through on my Nordstrom card so I can finally say that it's mine... I got the Trianon Flap! Although I don't actually have it yet, I need to make a little road trip to pick it up in Portland because I'm cheap and didn't want to pay sales tax
> 
> I wanted something classic-ish, black with silver hardware, casual enough for daily use, and crossbody optional. So this is my ultimate perfect bag  The only place I've ever seen photo online is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-trianon-bag-800919.html




Very nice! It has classic lines but isn't super common. And you are so lucky that you live close to Portland, I have dreams of going there for a mad shopping spree!

I also can't wear CLs. I have a pair of Simples and they are ok but that is my limit. I don't even like super-high heels. In fact I don't wear heels very often so I am really hoping the Liyas work out for me. I'm in love with the Jimmy Choo Agnes but even those are borderline uncomfy for me, and I also eventually want to acquire a pair of the kitten heel Valentino rock studs (nude with black detail). I feel that if I got those 2 pairs (and the Liyas) I am pretty much set for heels. It would probably be years before I acquired more. I live in ankle booties (year-round) and ballet flats (when it's warm).


----------



## newmommy_va

Lovely dress! Congrats on finding it on sale! Woot!!



flower71 said:


> Ok I just did the same as jelly, I just hit the button when the 70%discount came up on a site, I had been eyeing that dress for ages...I know, I am bad...
> I don't know which month this is meant to be for...December? Missoni dress
> cdn.yoox.biz/34/34295775eq_11_f.jpg



When I lost weight... I found myself frequently changing my mind about "my style". Ugh. And it didn't make sense to live in flimsy clothes until I reached my target weight. So I did find a few nicer pieces to wear during the process.

Besides, it would be a shame not to buy beautiful things to celebrate the ongoing weight loss progress. kwim? 



LeeMiller said:


> All of the CLs I've had have unfortunately been very uncomfortable.  But they are nice looking shoes!
> 
> I'm mulling over ordering a Saint Laurant sweater.  It is a very classic black v-neck cashmere, but it is insanely expensive.  I just can't decide.  It would be a core wardrobe item for sure.  I am still trying to lose weight but I think this is the sort of this item that works well fitted or somewhat loose.  Thought?
> 
> The other thing I'm trying out is to write down what would be in my ideal wardrobe - that has been helpful as well.



Love this bag! This is one of my favorites from recent window shopping forays into Chanel.



BagsNBaubles said:


> I say if you're in love with a seasonal grab it up! Once they're gone I feel like they would be much harder to find second hand than classics which will always be around.
> 
> The charge just went through on my Nordstrom card so I can finally say that it's mine... I got the Trianon Flap! Although I don't actually have it yet, I need to make a little road trip to pick it up in Portland because I'm cheap and didn't want to pay sales tax
> 
> I wanted something classic-ish, black with silver hardware, casual enough for daily use, and crossbody optional. So this is my ultimate perfect bag  The only place I've ever seen photo online is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-trianon-bag-800919.html



I love heels and envy the skill of those who can run in them (i.e. SJP)... but I feel like clown teteering on stilts in heels. lol. But I try them all anyway! I find some heels to be comfortable, but I don't wear them often or for long. I wear flats 95% of the time. 



COPENHAGEN said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences
> 
> I still need to try them at least to get them out of my head. If you have any ideas for another brand that carries "sexy" (not slutty, lol!) black heels with a little more comfort please let me know


----------



## newmommy_va

Cute sweater!

btw, Charlotte Olympia kitty flats would definitely be worth my 1 a month! 



Sculli said:


> Love this thread and it's a very good idea. So for this month I bought the Kenzo sweater. For next month I'm going for the charlotte olympia kitty flats.


----------



## newmommy_va

You're definitely not the only one!

I think all of us have different reasons for being in the (ish) club, but we're all feeling the pinch. *sigh* 

Too bad money tree seeds aren't sold on Amazon... lol



COPENHAGEN said:


> Ladies, you gotta help me out! Why is it I am lusting for so many items this month?!





neenabengal said:


> You're not on your own!!





roman_holiday said:


> I'm also in the same boat...am eyeing way more than 1 item per month.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences
> 
> I still need to try them at least to get them out of my head. If you have any ideas for another brand that carries "sexy" (not slutty, lol!) black heels with a little more comfort please let me know



Have you tried Prada? I find Prada & Miu Miu to be pretty comfy. I'll also second the LK Bennett suggestion, pretty comfy and about half the price of Loubs. The Sledge pump is very classy sexy.



Sculli said:


> Love this thread and it's a very good idea. So for this month I bought the Kenzo sweater. For next month I'm going for the charlotte olympia kitty flats.



Such a cute sweater! Love those kitty flats too.



flower71 said:


> congrats!! Don't forget to show us your Chanel! I can imagine how happy you must be
> No worry about the other monthly purchases as long as you get your Holy Grail!For me,
> I have to be strong and do as *roman holiday* is doing...Take out my clothes and shoes from my closet and make outfits out of my closet. Literally!





jellybebe said:


> Very nice! It has classic lines but isn't super common. And you are so lucky that you live close to Portland, I have dreams of going there for a mad shopping spree!





newmommy_va said:


> Love this bag! This is one of my favorites from recent window shopping forays into Chanel.



Thanks ladies! This bag wasn't even on my radar but after I tried it on I couldn't get it out of my head for a week, so I knew it was the one  I found the more structured rectangular flaps didn't flatter me, I felt like I was carrying "somebody else's bag" if you know what I mean.

I'm in Seattle & there is actually a Chanel like 5 minutes from my house, but the 3 hour drive to Portland is worth it to save $300 in tax LOL. Plus I got $160 worth of Nordstrom notes from my purchase. So I practically feel like I got my Chanel on sale!


----------



## roman_holiday

BagsNBaubles said:


> Thanks ladies! This bag wasn't even on my radar but after I tried it on I couldn't get it out of my head for a week, so I knew it was the one  I found the more structured rectangular flaps didn't flatter me, I felt like I was carrying "somebody else's bag" if you know what I mean.
> 
> I'm in Seattle & there is actually a Chanel like 5 minutes from my house, but the 3 hour drive to Portland is worth it to save $300 in tax LOL. Plus I got $160 worth of Nordstrom notes from my purchase. So I practically feel like I got my Chanel on sale!



Congrats on the bag! Sounds like you got a good deal!! I hope to see modeling pics soon.


----------



## am2022

Let us know when you get it !
I'm 13 miles from Portland ... I understand all about tax free 
Maybe we need to arrange a meet up ?
Jelly when are you driving down from Canada?


BagsNBaubles said:


> Have you tried Prada? I find Prada & Miu Miu to be pretty comfy. I'll also second the LK Bennett suggestion, pretty comfy and about half the price of Loubs. The Sledge pump is very classy sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute sweater! Love those kitty flats too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! This bag wasn't even on my radar but after I tried it on I couldn't get it out of my head for a week, so I knew it was the one  I found the more structured rectangular flaps didn't flatter me, I felt like I was carrying "somebody else's bag" if you know what I mean.
> 
> I'm in Seattle & there is actually a Chanel like 5 minutes from my house, but the 3 hour drive to Portland is worth it to save $300 in tax LOL. Plus I got $160 worth of Nordstrom notes from my purchase. So I practically feel like I got my Chanel on sale!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Let us know when you get it !
> I'm 13 miles from Portland ... I understand all about tax free
> Maybe we need to arrange a meet up ?
> Jelly when are you driving down from Canada?



Omg so lucky! I grew up in Vancouver (I miss it) but have only been to Portland once. I would love to come down for a meet-up!


----------



## bags and bijoux

I am currently reading my way through this thread. I love how much more thoughtful the purchases being made are.

I am approaching this a little differently. I am purchasing a few clothing items a month, mainly basics. This month I have bought 3 tops, a bold necklace, a metal painted ring and some kidsilk yarn to knit a spring weight scarf.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## newmommy_va

Okay... my one for March were these Valentino espadrilles.

But then I thought I would try them with an outfit first - and compare them to several sandals I already have - just to make sure. And... they didn't make the cut. I like the sandals I already have _a lot_ more. So... they will be making a trip back to the store. 

(My comparison pics )


----------



## jellybebe

Good for you newmommy! That sounds like it took a lot of self-control and thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jellybebe

roman_holiday said:


> I'm also in the same boat...am eyeing way more than 1 item per month. So far, I still have my February and March purchases open, but that is because I returned a couple of things.
> 
> Also, I recently took stock of everything in my clost and it kind of scared me how many things I have that I don't wear enough. This is helping me think extra hard before I buy anything else.
> 
> I like the shop your closet idea and although I now won't discover any new pieces in it, I am trying out a version of it where I come up with a new outfit/way of wearing the pieces I have to get more use out of them. So, instead of telling myself that I really need a new sweater, I try to figure out how I can make these ones I have work better for me.
> 
> I think it's fine to buy your April item now and then nothing in April, but it will take a lot of self control to buy nothing in April.





COPENHAGEN said:


> Good advise, thanks. I could do that! I'm going to wait until tmr and see if I can get them out of my head. If not I might break the rule here  Not sure about the Kenzo sweater though. It seems to be sold out everywhere so my Tiger fever might be over when it's back in stock (as if  )
> 
> I'll take a look at the LK Bennett's, thanks.



Ugh I am also having so much trouble with this 1/ month rule even though I have 2 amazing pieces on their way to me. I am eyeing this Zara jacket today because I just remembered Zara just started their online boutique in Canada this week. I have been very good about avoiding purchases at Zara and similar stores so far this year, but occasionally they have very nice items.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jesssh

I'm thinking about adding a pair of black sandals to my wish list for the summer. I saw this pic while browsing through Blair's blog from a couple of years ago. Are these still in style?

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ei9M9sWFwA4/TSQKRxsYM9I/AAAAAAAABe8/N7JCJfZ9mPM/s1600/bee+5.JPG

Need to find a shorter heel. Here is one option I found. Is this a good brand?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/enzo-an...ryid=0&fashionColor=BLACK/+BROWN&resultback=0

Ooh, I like both colors. I was looking for nude sandals too.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Ugh I am also having so much trouble with this 1/ month rule even though I have 2 amazing pieces on their way to me. I am eyeing this Zara jacket today because I just remembered Zara just started their online boutique in Canada this week. I have been very good about avoiding purchases at Zara and similar stores so far this year, but occasionally they have very nice items.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Love this jacket! Is so cool and structured and looks so much more expensive than it is.

Unfortunately it's a very popular item here, so I see it everywhere. I wish I could get it and just be the only one wearing it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## am2022

very nice Jelly!!! 
Im just like you... 80% of my closet content was bought online...
so when Zara.com opened september of 2011, it was trouble for me as well...


jellybebe said:


> Ugh I am also having so much trouble with this 1/ month rule even though I have 2 amazing pieces on their way to me. I am eyeing this Zara jacket today because I just remembered Zara just started their online boutique in Canada this week. I have been very good about avoiding purchases at Zara and similar stores so far this year, but occasionally they have very nice items.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Love this jacket! Is so cool and structured and looks so much more expensive than it is.
> 
> Unfortunately it's a very popular item here, so I see it everywhere. I wish I could get it and just be the only one wearing it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Really? Wow your city must be so fashionable. Hardly anyone dresses nicely where I live, it is always refreshing when I see someone who does.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> very nice Jelly!!!
> Im just like you... 80% of my closet content was bought online...
> so when Zara.com opened september of 2011, it was trouble for me as well...



You have inspired me to be more selective, you are so disciplined and always look fantastic. But I still think 2/month is more realistic for me. It's still a pretty good goal considering I will often buy 5-10 items/month if I allow myself to go unchecked!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Really? Wow your city must be so fashionable. Hardly anyone dresses nicely where I live, it is always refreshing when I see someone who does.


At least you are lucky and no one else has your lovely jacket  Would love to see some mod pics if you find the time.


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> At least you are lucky and no one else has your lovely jacket  Would love to see some mod pics if you find the time.



Have not purchased yet! Trying to be good...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Have not purchased yet! Trying to be good...


Oh, sorry was not trying to enable - I thought you got it already. I'm trying to be good too, as I'm NOT allowed to buy another leather jacket I want. 

Let's stay on the good side and not get any jackets


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Oh, sorry was not trying to enable - I thought you got it already. I'm trying to be good too, as I'm NOT allowed to buy another leather jacket I want.
> 
> Let's stay on the good side and not get any jackets



At least not for another month anyway!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> At least not for another month anyway!


Yeah they are allowed next month


----------



## roman_holiday

newmommy_va said:


> Okay... my one for March were these Valentino espadrilles.
> 
> But then I thought I would try them with an outfit first - and compare them to several sandals I already have - just to make sure. And... they didn't make the cut. I like the sandals I already have _a lot_ more. So... they will be making a trip back to the store.
> 
> (My comparison pics )



Just checked out the pics on your blog and I also like the sandals you already have better. I loooove Jimmy Choo Connor sandals. I have them in two colors. They are so comfortable and my go-to shoes in the summer. 

Good for you that you now have your March purchase open again.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thanks for taking a peek! 

I totally agree... my Jimmy Choo sandals are so comfortable! 



roman_holiday said:


> Just checked out the pics on your blog and I also like the sandals you already have better. I loooove Jimmy Choo Connor sandals. I have them in two colors. They are so comfortable and my go-to shoes in the summer.
> 
> Good for you that you now have your March purchase open again.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

newmommy_va said:


> Okay... my one for March were these Valentino espadrilles.
> 
> But then I thought I would try them with an outfit first - and compare them to several sandals I already have - just to make sure. And... they didn't make the cut. I like the sandals I already have _a lot_ more. So... they will be making a trip back to the store.
> 
> (My comparison pics )



Good call on returning those, your current sandals are much nicer in comparison!



amacasa said:


> Let us know when you get it !
> I'm 13 miles from Portland ... I understand all about tax free
> Maybe we need to arrange a meet up ?
> Jelly when are you driving down from Canada?



Meetup sounds like a fun idea! I didn't realize anybody here was in the NW 



jellybebe said:


> Omg so lucky! I grew up in Vancouver (I miss it) but have only been to Portland once. I would love to come down for a meet-up!



Jelly which Vancouver are we talking about, BC? I have lots of family in BC & I love visiting there, it's so gorgeous! Also I love that Zara jacket, it's very chic. I'm lucky there are no Zara stores around me because I'm always drooling over the online images... might be dangerous.


----------



## LeeMiller

Jesssh said:


> I'm thinking about adding a pair of black sandals to my wish list for the summer. I saw this pic while browsing through Blair's blog from a couple of years ago. Are these still in style?
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ei9M9sWFwA4/TSQKRxsYM9I/AAAAAAAABe8/N7JCJfZ9mPM/s1600/bee+5.JPG
> 
> Need to find a shorter heel. Here is one option I found. Is this a good brand?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/enzo-an...ryid=0&fashionColor=BLACK/+BROWN&resultback=0
> 
> Ooh, I like both colors. I was looking for nude sandals too.



I really like the first ones you posted.   They look stylish to me.


----------



## LeeMiller

Well I'm not doing so great, this would be my first item for....April....but in my defense I had an expiring Neimans gift card to use.  Helmut knit jacket - I love that you can scrunch up the sleeves easily.  Plus my other black jacket is a little too big right now (which is pretty pleasing, but I lose weight slowly so who knows when I'll drop another size).

I also got some tees and a sweatshirt from T by Alexander Wang, but I'm not counting them since they are basics.  I will say though that I'm definitely leaning towards simpler basics lately and then wearing my Drew sweatshirt cardigan (which I bought earlier this year) alot --- and then I add my diamonds which go much better with simplier clothing IMO.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thanks!  I agree!

Of course, this weekend I tried these on at NM and loved them...

Christian Louboutin Cataclou



sigh... I need to be on a serious ban from _shoes_! >.<




BagsNBaubles said:


> Good call on returning those, your current sandals are much nicer in comparison!


----------



## stylemechanel

Hello Ladies,

This will be my first post here on this thread. This is the place I should really be spending most of my time. I  love the discipline that I see in your posts and the idea of a one(ish) sounds fabulous. But, it is the "ish" part that leads me to stretch the purchase of just one item to two, or three, or four. 

I'm going to give this a fair shot but I don't want to include shoes, or purses, or anything really but my husband would be so grateful if I could accomplish this, and in return I would be grateful to all of you. 

I do want to thank you all. I am an impulse shopper :cry:. I am not practiced at really thinking about the garment in terms of what do I have to wear with it, does it fit into my real life or is it a fantasy purchase for some gala event  that we might be invited to. So all your posts have me thinking can this fit into my wardrobe? Do I have something like it already? Do I even wear the one that is similar to what I am looking at? How many  jackets do I really need, etc. I am tired of purchasing garments that do not get worn when I could have used those funds for something that I would wear.

In addition we have just moved back into our home after a major remodel and I have chosen to make my closet look like a upscale boutique, so space is limited. You know the kind - where one hanger does not touch another one, where you can see your shoes, where you can display your purses like the boutiques. My closet  is not big - its more than a step in but it is by no means a  deep walk-in, so the clothes that I choose not to display as closet jewelry I put in another closet - and consequently sometimes I forget  about them. I can not do the spreadsheet thing - that would make me crazy and resentful of it, but being here is a really good thing for me.

So here are my current choices for March (not including shoes ):

1. Photo number 1: the Erdem navy boat sweater that Jellybebe found earlier in this thread. I love it by the way, Jellybebe.

2. Photo #2: an Oscar de la Renta sweater, which is a beautiful creamy cashmere with yellow gross grain ribbons formed as flowers on it.

3. Photo #3: I purchased this Chanel sweater last month. I am considering the skirt but it may be too young for me ( am I very conscience of what might be age appropriate) and it leans towards the fantasy side of my closet - I might be able to wear it half a dozen times in a year.

I'd love some advice: What do you all think?   And thank you!


----------



## newmommy_va

Your outfits sound very chic!!

Wouldn't it be wonderful if NM GCs never expired?  I always feel "pressured" to buy when I have one... so I understand you wanting to use yours before it expired.

Maybe April can be a zero (or 1ish) month... to make up for it?



LeeMiller said:


> Well I'm not doing so great, this would be my first item for....April....but in my defense I had an expiring Neimans gift card to use.  Helmut knit jacket - I love that you can scrunch up the sleeves easily.  Plus my other black jacket is a little too big right now (which is pretty pleasing, but I lose weight slowly so who knows when I'll drop another size).
> 
> I also got some tees and a sweatshirt from T by Alexander Wang, but I'm not counting them since they are basics.  I will say though that I'm definitely leaning towards simpler basics lately and then wearing my Drew sweatshirt cardigan (which I bought earlier this year) alot --- and then I add my diamonds which go much better with simplier clothing IMO.


----------



## newmommy_va

Welcome!!

Most of us struggle with the "ish" part!  Although you've admitted that you don't want to include anything for your "ish"... I really do hope that you'll find it worthwhile to give the "ish" club a shot for a little while. We've all defined our "ish" goals differently, so feel free to find an "ish" that's comfortable for you. 

And your closet sounds absolutely lovely... especially with the choices you've added for March, my favorite being the Erdem sweater. And I agree with your reservations regarding the Chanel skirt; it's a pass for me.



stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This will be my first post here on this thread. This is the place I should really be spending most of my time. I  love the discipline that I see in your posts and the idea of a one(ish) sounds fabulous. But, it is the "ish" part that leads me to stretch the purchase of just one item to two, or three, or four.
> 
> I'm going to give this a fair shot but I don't want to include shoes, or purses, or anything really but my husband would be so grateful if I could accomplish this, and in return I would be grateful to all of you.
> 
> I do want to thank you all. I am an impulse shopper :cry:. I am not practiced at really thinking about the garment in terms of what do I have to wear with it, does it fit into my real life or is it a fantasy purchase for some gala event  that we might be invited to. So all your posts have me thinking can this fit into my wardrobe? Do I have something like it already? Do I even wear the one that is similar to what I am looking at? How many  jackets do I really need, etc. I am tired of purchasing garments that do not get worn when I could have used those funds for something that I would wear.
> 
> In addition we have just moved back into our home after a major remodel and I have chosen to make my closet look like a upscale boutique, so space is limited. You know the kind - where one hanger does not touch another one, where you can see your shoes, where you can display your purses like the boutiques. My closet  is not big - its more than a step in but it is by no means a  deep walk-in, so the clothes that I choose not to display as closet jewelry I put in another closet - and consequently sometimes I forget  about them. I can not do the spreadsheet thing - that would make me crazy and resentful of it, but being here is a really good thing for me.
> 
> So here are my current choices for March (not including shoes ):
> 
> 1. Photo number 1: the Erdem navy boat sweater that Jellybebe found earlier in this thread. I love it by the way, Jellybebe.
> 
> 2. Photo #2: an Oscar de la Renta sweater, which is a beautiful creamy cashmere with yellow gross grain ribbons formed as flowers on it.
> 
> 3. Photo #3: I purchased this Chanel sweater last month. I am considering the skirt but it may be too young for me ( am I very conscience of what might be age appropriate) and it leans towards the fantasy side of my closet - I might be able to wear it half a dozen times in a year.
> 
> I'd love some advice: What do you all think?   And thank you!


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> Good call on returning those, your current sandals are much nicer in comparison!
> 
> 
> 
> Meetup sounds like a fun idea! I didn't realize anybody here was in the NW
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly which Vancouver are we talking about, BC? I have lots of family in BC & I love visiting there, it's so gorgeous! Also I love that Zara jacket, it's very chic. I'm lucky there are no Zara stores around me because I'm always drooling over the online images... might be dangerous.



Yes, BC. I miss it! I also miss shopping and being able to just look at pretty things, which is why my vacations are 90% shopping trips!

I will think about the Zara jacket. It's very pretty but I'm trying to be realistic about my high street purchases and how much I actually wear them.


----------



## stylemechanel

newmommy_va said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Most of us struggle with the "ish" part!  Although you've admitted that you don't want to include anything for your "ish"... I really do hope that you'll find it worthwhile to give the "ish" club a shot for a little while. We've all defined our "ish" goals differently, so feel free to find an "ish" that's comfortable for you.
> 
> And your closet sounds absolutely lovely... especially with the choices you've added for March, my favorite being the Erdem sweater. And I agree with your reservations regarding the Chanel skirt; it's a pass for me.




Thank you for your input newmommy. I definitely want to give this club a try I just hate it when I fail at a goal. I usually keep trying and trying until I get it right but that is hard to do here as you can't really get a do over for the month, you just have to start fresh next month. So my "ish" is a little flexible but the goal is still one a month. I just don't want to beat myself up if I can not conform to the one"ish" rule.  Thats one of the reasons I am so glad I found you all, it seems like a great support group.


----------



## jellybebe

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This will be my first post here on this thread. This is the place I should really be spending most of my time. I  love the discipline that I see in your posts and the idea of a one(ish) sounds fabulous. But, it is the "ish" part that leads me to stretch the purchase of just one item to two, or three, or four.
> 
> I'm going to give this a fair shot but I don't want to include shoes, or purses, or anything really but my husband would be so grateful if I could accomplish this, and in return I would be grateful to all of you.
> 
> I do want to thank you all. I am an impulse shopper :cry:. I am not practiced at really thinking about the garment in terms of what do I have to wear with it, does it fit into my real life or is it a fantasy purchase for some gala event  that we might be invited to. So all your posts have me thinking can this fit into my wardrobe? Do I have something like it already? Do I even wear the one that is similar to what I am looking at? How many  jackets do I really need, etc. I am tired of purchasing garments that do not get worn when I could have used those funds for something that I would wear.
> 
> In addition we have just moved back into our home after a major remodel and I have chosen to make my closet look like a upscale boutique, so space is limited. You know the kind - where one hanger does not touch another one, where you can see your shoes, where you can display your purses like the boutiques. My closet  is not big - its more than a step in but it is by no means a  deep walk-in, so the clothes that I choose not to display as closet jewelry I put in another closet - and consequently sometimes I forget  about them. I can not do the spreadsheet thing - that would make me crazy and resentful of it, but being here is a really good thing for me.
> 
> So here are my current choices for March (not including shoes ):
> 
> 1. Photo number 1: the Erdem navy boat sweater that Jellybebe found earlier in this thread. I love it by the way, Jellybebe.
> 
> 2. Photo #2: an Oscar de la Renta sweater, which is a beautiful creamy cashmere with yellow gross grain ribbons formed as flowers on it.
> 
> 3. Photo #3: I purchased this Chanel sweater last month. I am considering the skirt but it may be too young for me ( am I very conscience of what might be age appropriate) and it leans towards the fantasy side of my closet - I might be able to wear it half a dozen times in a year.
> 
> I'd love some advice: What do you all think?   And thank you!



Welcome! I struggle with being disciplined too. Everyone here is great for bouncing ideas off of/talking us out of or into certain purchases! 

I wish it was me who found the Erdem sweater. It's very pretty and I hope you enjoy it if you do buy it. I adore your Chanel sweater but I think the skirt is a bit too matchy-matchy, if that makes sense. I would love to see how you style that gorgeous creation!


----------



## stylemechanel

jellybebe said:


> Welcome! I struggle with being disciplined too. Everyone here is great for bouncing ideas off of/talking us out of or into certain purchases!
> 
> I wish it was me who found the Erdem sweater. It's very pretty and I hope you enjoy it if you do buy it. I adore your Chanel sweater but I think the skirt is a bit too matchy-matchy, if that makes sense. I would love to see how you style that gorgeous creation!



Thank you Jellybebe. I do agree that it is a bit matchy matchy, my problem is it is just so pretty. I plan to wear the sweater top with jeans, a pair of Valentino black silk skinny pants and a Chanel gold print leather skirt. My SA really helps to pull my outfits together for me, she becomes more of a stylist when we shop. Thank you again for your input, I am grateful!

I will be counting on this group to help me stay focused. My husband is really counting on this group with great enthusiasm.


----------



## LeeMiller

Thanks newmommy, I'm just trying to avoid the north face jacket and sneakers look so many moms in DC seem stuck in!   

Style me, the Erdem sweater is so pretty I believe Bitten has it is you want more input.  I wonder if you can wear a normal bra with the cut of the neckline?   The Oscar sweater is pretty a sexy IMO with the neckline.  So either sweater, depending on your wardrobe needs/wants.   For me, the Chanel skirt would be a pass.  I have a hard time seeing where you'd wear it - other than maybe an afternoon tea?   And then I feel like there are many more flattering dresses out there.


----------



## lucywife

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Jellybebe. I do agree that it is a bit matchy matchy, my problem is it is just so pretty. I plan to wear the sweater top with jeans, a pair of Valentino black silk skinny pants and a Chanel gold print leather skirt. My SA really helps to pull my outfits together for me, she becomes more of a stylist when we shop. Thank you again for your input, I am grateful!
> 
> I will be counting on this group to help me stay focused. My husband is really counting on this group with great enthusiasm.



I like Oscar de la Renta sweater, Chanel jacket is adorable, I don't mind the skirt either since it's a suit.


----------



## flower71

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This will be my first post here on this thread. This is the place I should really be spending most of my time. I  love the discipline that I see in your posts and the idea of a one(ish) sounds fabulous. But, it is the "ish" part that leads me to stretch the purchase of just one item to two, or three, or four.
> 
> I'm going to give this a fair shot but I don't want to include shoes, or purses, or anything really but my husband would be so grateful if I could accomplish this, and in return I would be grateful to all of you.
> 
> I do want to thank you all. I am an impulse shopper :cry:. I am not practiced at really thinking about the garment in terms of what do I have to wear with it, does it fit into my real life or is it a fantasy purchase for some gala event  that we might be invited to. So all your posts have me thinking can this fit into my wardrobe? Do I have something like it already? Do I even wear the one that is similar to what I am looking at? How many  jackets do I really need, etc. I am tired of purchasing garments that do not get worn when I could have used those funds for something that I would wear.
> 
> In addition we have just moved back into our home after a major remodel and I have chosen to make my closet look like a upscale boutique, so space is limited. You know the kind - where one hanger does not touch another one, where you can see your shoes, where you can display your purses like the boutiques. My closet  is not big - its more than a step in but it is by no means a  deep walk-in, so the clothes that I choose not to display as closet jewelry I put in another closet - and consequently sometimes I forget  about them. I can not do the spreadsheet thing - that would make me crazy and resentful of it, but being here is a really good thing for me.
> 
> So here are my current choices for March (not including shoes ):
> 
> 1. Photo number 1: the Erdem navy boat sweater that Jellybebe found earlier in this thread. I love it by the way, Jellybebe.
> 
> 2. Photo #2: an Oscar de la Renta sweater, which is a beautiful creamy cashmere with yellow gross grain ribbons formed as flowers on it.
> 
> 3. Photo #3: I purchased this Chanel sweater last month. I am considering the skirt but it may be too young for me ( am I very conscience of what might be age appropriate) and it leans towards the fantasy side of my closet - I might be able to wear it half a dozen times in a year.
> 
> I'd love some advice: What do you all think?   And thank you!


I love that Chanel top, and I don't mind the skirt if you have an event, it looks so 50s, so refreshing...
Welcome on this thread, we are all trying our best


----------



## flower71

newmommy_va said:


> Thanks!  I agree!
> 
> Of course, this weekend I tried these on at NM and loved them...
> 
> Christian Louboutin Cataclou
> View attachment 2100422
> 
> 
> sigh... I need to be on a serious ban from _shoes_! >.<



Oh lala! you are baaaad


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh no, I didn't buy them! I just wanted them! 



flower71 said:


> Oh lala! you are baaaad


----------



## stylemechanel

LeeMiller said:


> Style me, the Erdem sweater is so pretty I believe Bitten has it is you want more input.  I wonder if you can wear a normal bra with the cut of the neckline?   The Oscar sweater is pretty a sexy IMO with the neckline.  So either sweater, depending on your wardrobe needs/wants.   For me, the Chanel skirt would be a pass.  I have a hard time seeing where you'd wear it - other than maybe an afternoon tea?   And then I feel like there are many more flattering dresses out there.



Thank you LeeMiller!!! You are right. I finally found her original thread about the Erdem sweater.  

One of the things I have learned from the ladies on TPF is that it really isn't a big fuss to order a garment and if it is not right just send it back.  It also gives me a little bit of time to contemplate the look on me. The Erdem sweater arrived yesterday from Nordstrom. I wore a bra with very thin straps and they did not show. However, the sleeves on the sweater are a little more "poofy" on me than the model, so if I keep it I will have to take the sleeves in a bit - something that I always need to do with jackets. 

I still think about the Oscar. I tried it on at a truck show. I was told it may be a few weeks before it comes in. It is a more unusual piece for me - the first time I will ever wear anything with yellow if I purchase it. I am glad it gives me time to think about all these choices - I suppose that's the nice thing about the month - lots of  days to contemplate your purchase.





lucywife said:


> I like Oscar de la Renta sweater, Chanel jacket is adorable, I don't mind the skirt either since it's a suit.



Thank you lucywife! It really is pretty, even more so IRL.



flower71 said:


> I love that Chanel top, and I don't mind the skirt if you have an event, it looks so 50s, so refreshing...
> Welcome on this thread, we are all trying our best




Hi flower71. You are so right! I hadn't thought about that before. I  love the  look of the clothes from that era.



Bitten said:


> .......
> I'm also looking at a navy sweater with lace sleeves by Erdem:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332049
> 
> I'm liking coming back to this thread - it sort of makes me consider my purchases with a stricter eye and that's good



Bitten, thank you so much for posting the link to the Erdem sweater!! I never would have found it if I hadn't read your post. I did order it, just not sure if I will keep it as my one purchase for this month.  But thank you again, I am most grateful.


----------



## Bitten

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you LeeMiller!!! You are right. I finally found her original thread about the Erdem sweater.
> 
> One of the things I have learned from the ladies on TPF is that it really isn't a big fuss to order a garment and if it is not right just send it back.  It also gives me a little bit of time to contemplate the look on me. The Erdem sweater arrived yesterday from Nordstrom. I wore a bra with very thin straps and they did not show. However, the sleeves on the sweater are a little more "poofy" on me than the model, so if I keep it I will have to take the sleeves in a bit - something that I always need to do with jackets.
> 
> I still think about the Oscar. I tried it on at a truck show. I was told it may be a few weeks before it comes in. It is a more unusual piece for me - the first time I will ever wear anything with yellow if I purchase it. I am glad it gives me time to think about all these choices - I suppose that's the nice thing about the month - lots of  days to contemplate your purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lucywife! It really is pretty, even more so IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi flower71. You are so right! I hadn't thought about that before. I  love the  look of the clothes from that era.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitten, thank you so much for posting the link to the Erdem sweater!! I never would have found it if I hadn't read your post. I did order it, just not sure if I will keep it as my one purchase for this month.  But thank you again, I am most grateful.



Hey dear, I am sorry to be late to the party, but yes, the Erdem sweater I absolutely ADORE and am so thrilled it inspired you!! It really is beautiful, I haven't had any difficulties with the sleeves or bra straps showing.

I have really enjoyed wearing mine, as *LeeMiller* originally suggested it's actually great for both work and casual and that's not always easy to find. I could very easily be tempted to replicate it by buying a second but I'm sort of trying to keep in line with this whole thread ethos and limiting my purchases  :shame:


----------



## Bitten

So sadly, I have not completed my closet overhaul (thank you to everyone who posted support, I definitely need the motivation :shame but I have made great inroads into the task.

One thing I have done that has been great is I have written down (oh yes indeed) a couple of lists. First: things I have purchased this year. Second: things I am still contemplating. Third: things already in my closet that need to be repaired. 

The final thing is I have written down a note to myself: if you aren't wearing it, throw it out!! 

So I got through a fair bit last weekend, this weekend will be absolutely huge though - my DF is going away for the weekend and I am already hoarding trash bags   I also just replenished my entire underwear drawer - this was major for me and I'm really excited to have all nice new things in there.  Thank goodness it doesn't count towards my March purchases though


----------



## LeeMiller

Sigh...so I am thinking about repurchasing a pair of shoes that I got rid of about a year ago.  I didn't wear them much but really loved them.  They were my style just not comfortable (well as comfortable as high heels can get).  I'm a little annoyed at myself but I'm going to an event that I really want to wear them at.  I think having a young baby muddled my brain on these shoes.  Luckily I miss NOTHING else I've decluttered!


----------



## newmommy_va

Wow! You definitely made headway into your project, especially with your lists. Clever!!

The repair list is a great idea... I have so many buttons that need to be repaired... sigh

btw, WOOHOO on replenishing your underwear drawer with _nice_ new things! 



Bitten said:


> So sadly, I have not completed my closet overhaul (thank you to everyone who posted support, I definitely need the motivation :shame but I have made great inroads into the task.
> 
> One thing I have done that has been great is I have written down (oh yes indeed) a couple of lists. First: things I have purchased this year. Second: things I am still contemplating. Third: things already in my closet that need to be repaired.
> 
> The final thing is I have written down a note to myself: if you aren't wearing it, throw it out!!
> 
> So I got through a fair bit last weekend, this weekend will be absolutely huge though - my DF is going away for the weekend and I am already hoarding trash bags   I also just replenished my entire underwear drawer - this was major for me and I'm really excited to have all nice new things in there.  Thank goodness it doesn't count towards my March purchases though


----------



## COPENHAGEN

LeeMiller said:


> Sigh...so I am thinking about repurchasing a pair of shoes that I got rid of about a year ago.  I didn't wear them much but really loved them.  They were my style just not comfortable (well as comfortable as high heels can get).  I'm a little annoyed at myself but I'm going to an event that I really want to wear them at.  I think having a young baby muddled my brain on these shoes.  Luckily I miss NOTHING else I've decluttered!


I know that feeling. I got rid of a bag this year that I really miss, but I tell myself that there's a reason why I sold it.. You can do that with the shoes you miss, just imagine how uncomfortable they were. It's like an old boyfriend - you might miss _parts_ of the relationship but there was a reason you broke up 

He he, anyway, I believe that items in my wardrobe should be comfy. High heels are not they most comfortable shoes but if they literally are UNcomfy I won't get them.


Yesterday I made a complete list of all my items, including bags and shoes. It was such a wake-up call! I definitely have to much that can only be worn at formal occasions. And it's not like I'm royal or anything, so I need to focus more on "everyday luxury" - good quality items that can be worn everyday at work, casual night out etc.


----------



## newmommy_va

lol... ever since having a baby, my brain has not been the same!

I was so intent on doing a wardrobe overhaul after I lost my baby-weight, that I donated practically everything. Honestly, I should've kept half of what I donated. But I was in the mindset of "de-cluttering" and rebuilding from scratch. _Sigh._

I've often thought about repurchasing items similar to what I've donated... but every time I've been close to doing it... I stop myself. I fgure, if I donated them once, I must not have really wanted them. So far, I've always passed.  

I agree with *Copenhagen*. I know I miss some things about what I've donated, but not everything. 



LeeMiller said:


> Sigh...so I am thinking about repurchasing a pair of shoes that I got rid of about a year ago.  I didn't wear them much but really loved them.  They were my style just not comfortable (well as comfortable as high heels can get).  I'm a little annoyed at myself but I'm going to an event that I really want to wear them at.  I think having a young baby muddled my brain on these shoes.  Luckily I miss NOTHING else I've decluttered!


----------



## neenabengals

LOL - I too have baby brain and have just got back to my pre-baby weight.  I am really starting to enjoy buying clothes again but determined to keep it to a minimum although it is so hard when there are so many lovely things I want.......  Purse Forum does nothing to help me keep it to a minimum - sigh... I think I may have to drastically cut down my time on TPF as I know it makes me lust after things and I need to be sensible!

I am still keeping up with my spreadsheet and whilst I note that I am buying more than 1 thing a month, my purchases are very much more considered and I have been concentrating on buying the basics I need such as plain jumpers, t shirts etc to go with what I already have.  Impulsively, I recently bought 2 scarves (only cheapies) but I think scarves can do so much for dressing up plain clothes. 

I am due to go back to work in June so am now starting to consider what I need for work.  I am currently lusting after a pair of loafers from Russell and Bromley (£155) and I have this T shirt on hold (in black) for me to try on at the weekend.  I know its only a cheapie but I'm keeping my fingers crossed it looks nice as I think it could be quite versatile
http://shop.mango.com/GB/p0/mango/s...10&n=1&s=rebajas_she&ie=0&m=&ts=1363188757253

I have also made a start on decluttering my wardrobe.  I have also turned round all of my hangers (the wrong way) and when I wear an item, I put it back on the rail the right way.  That is helping me to see at a glance what I am not wearing.


----------



## LeeMiller

COPENHAGEN said:


> I know that feeling. I got rid of a bag this year that I really miss, but I tell myself that there's a reason why I sold it.. You can do that with the shoes you miss, just imagine how uncomfortable they were. It's like an old boyfriend - you might miss _parts_ of the relationship but there was a reason you broke up
> 
> He he, anyway, I believe that items in my wardrobe should be comfy. High heels are not they most comfortable shoes but if they literally are UNcomfy I won't get them.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I made a complete list of all my items, including bags and shoes. It was such a wake-up call! I definitely have to much that can only be worn at formal occasions. And it's not like I'm royal or anything, so I need to focus more on "everyday luxury" - good quality items that can be worn everyday at work, casual night out etc.


 
OMG....hilarious! Old boyfriend, um but before I got married I used to re-date them as well.  I'm hopeless!!

The shoes are the Louboutin studded very prives, the peep toed shoes in black with silver studs. Why are they so amazing looking and so horribly uncomfortable! Sigh, and last night I wore a pair of Dolce et Gabbana heels that are very high for _hours_ and felt ok afterwards, so clearly CLs hate my feet. It is a little ridiculous that I want to wear them to this one event, I mean I think I can't walk in them well even!!

And I love your point about "everyday luxury." This is so true. Much better to splurge on something that you can use often & comfortably.

Newmommy_va & neenbengals, I'm glad I'm not alone with baby brain!  And I'm actually at a lower weight then when I got pregnant!  I still have a ways to go, but I'm happy to be where I am (mostly).  

Neenbengals, love that top, it is so classic and pretty.

Bitten, I like your lists. I have a long repair list myself that I am slowly working on. I finally sent out a pair of earrings for repair and I have a watch and some shoes to get fixed as well.


----------



## roman_holiday

LeeMiller, newmommy & copenhagen, interesting to read about your experiences with letting things go and then missing them. I consigned a number of clothes recently and am having second thoughts about letting some of them go. I need to remember that there was a reason why I thought I didn't need them anymore.  I think a lot of them were pieces that looked nice, but just didn't go with much else in my wardrobe or didn't fit my lifestyle or were just not comfortable.

In hindsight, I have made some really bad purchases in the past and I hope that only buying one piece of clothing a month can help me avoid these. The trouble is that I sometimes don't predict very well whether something will work for me when I buy it. I only realize later that I don't get to wear it or don't like wearing it. Do any of you have this problem and do you have tips for how to avoid it?


----------



## am2022

such lovely pieces!! THe chanel is to die for!!!
Im still in the process of purging my closet... since October 2012.. its hard to discipline yourself esp when you are used to just get what you want online esp during sales...
I did get my march purchase..
will post a pic soon once it arrives!!!
Im so done with march... can't wait for april!


stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This will be my first post here on this thread. This is the place I should really be spending most of my time. I  love the discipline that I see in your posts and the idea of a one(ish) sounds fabulous. But, it is the "ish" part that leads me to stretch the purchase of just one item to two, or three, or four.
> 
> I'm going to give this a fair shot but I don't want to include shoes, or purses, or anything really but my husband would be so grateful if I could accomplish this, and in return I would be grateful to all of you.
> 
> I do want to thank you all. I am an impulse shopper :cry:. I am not practiced at really thinking about the garment in terms of what do I have to wear with it, does it fit into my real life or is it a fantasy purchase for some gala event  that we might be invited to. So all your posts have me thinking can this fit into my wardrobe? Do I have something like it already? Do I even wear the one that is similar to what I am looking at? How many  jackets do I really need, etc. I am tired of purchasing garments that do not get worn when I could have used those funds for something that I would wear.
> 
> In addition we have just moved back into our home after a major remodel and I have chosen to make my closet look like a upscale boutique, so space is limited. You know the kind - where one hanger does not touch another one, where you can see your shoes, where you can display your purses like the boutiques. My closet  is not big - its more than a step in but it is by no means a  deep walk-in, so the clothes that I choose not to display as closet jewelry I put in another closet - and consequently sometimes I forget  about them. I can not do the spreadsheet thing - that would make me crazy and resentful of it, but being here is a really good thing for me.
> 
> So here are my current choices for March (not including shoes ):
> 
> 1. Photo number 1: the Erdem navy boat sweater that Jellybebe found earlier in this thread. I love it by the way, Jellybebe.
> 
> 2. Photo #2: an Oscar de la Renta sweater, which is a beautiful creamy cashmere with yellow gross grain ribbons formed as flowers on it.
> 
> 3. Photo #3: I purchased this Chanel sweater last month. I am considering the skirt but it may be too young for me ( am I very conscience of what might be age appropriate) and it leans towards the fantasy side of my closet - I might be able to wear it half a dozen times in a year.
> 
> I'd love some advice: What do you all think?   And thank you!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

roman_holiday said:


> LeeMiller, newmommy & copenhagen, interesting to read about your experiences with letting things go and then missing them. I consigned a number of clothes recently and am having second thoughts about letting some of them go. I need to remember that there was a reason why I thought I didn't need them anymore.  I think a lot of them were pieces that looked nice, but just didn't go with much else in my wardrobe or didn't fit my lifestyle or were just not comfortable.
> 
> *In hindsight, I have made some really bad purchases in the past and I hope that only buying one piece of clothing a month can help me avoid these. The trouble is that I sometimes don't predict very well whether something will work for me when I buy it. I only realize later that I don't get to wear it or don't like wearing it. Do any of you have this problem and do you have tips for how to avoid it?*


I have this problem too. I often buy for my imaginary lifestyle (which is very glamorous btw! I get to drive limo to all locations and I live in a much warmer place where I need nothing else than a dress and heels he he )

What I do when I shop in stores is to think "Would I wear this _right now_ instead of what I'm wearing?" Unless I'm shopping for a special occasion. This makes me consider if the item is truly an every day piece or just pretty and non-wearable.

Hope this helps. It's a bit harder when you shop online, but maybe think "Would I wear this for work/brunch with friends tomorrow?"


----------



## lucywife

roman_holiday said:


> In hindsight, I have made some really bad purchases in the past and I hope that only buying one piece of clothing a month can help me avoid these. The trouble is that I sometimes don't predict very well whether something will work for me when I buy it. I only realize later that I don't get to wear it or don't like wearing it. Do any of you have this problem and do you have tips for how to avoid it?



I think everyone made a mistake or two in their shopping life, I certainly did. 
There was an advice to get rid of something(donate, consign, sell) you didn't wear for a year, other sources say two years, but I have items in my closet I don't touch longer than that and I know that one day I will. 
Same goes for impulse purchases and/or results of bargain hunting, most of them were just a waste of money, really, but some are real jems I love dearly and wear often, there is no "one fits all" rule on how it works. 

I pre-ordered two items and they will arrive closer to Fall, I also waiting for two bags to arrive, so overall, I probably done for the year. That is really SAD!


----------



## newmommy_va

I agree (see bold).  

My questionable choices have usually been items for a lifestyle where I wear sitting shoes ( I'd love to wear heels all the time, but I can only wear reasonable ones, and even those, just for a brief spell) or for items I thought were really practical - at great prices - which made me overlook the fact that they were just _cheap_ and disappointing.

I don't find any rule that works for me, per se. Instead, I've come to the realization that what lives in my closet is completely up to me. So, ultimately, what matters, is whether or not _I love it_. The (ish) a month helps me clarify what I really love - from settling. So every month, I ask myself, "Is this worth passing up on _everything else_, for the rest of the month?"

The best part is, at the end of the year, I know I'll have 12 amazing additions, which makes my closet a very happy place! 

Even so, I still make my share of mistakes! Something about "shopping" makes me see things for better than they are in the "normal ambiance" of my house and my real life. But, it's like donation regrets - only for things _not _returned or donated. Even though there is something holding me back from loving something 100%, there must be some reason why I haven't returned or donated it. So I wait and see. Often, I move past whatever was holding me back - _sigh_ - and I enjoy what I've kept. 



roman_holiday said:


> In hindsight, I have made some really bad purchases in the past and *I hope that only buying one piece of clothing a month can help me avoid these.* The trouble is that I sometimes don't predict very well whether something will work for me when I buy it. I only realize later that I don't get to wear it or don't like wearing it. Do any of you have this problem and do you have tips for how to avoid it?





COPENHAGEN said:


> I have this problem too. I often buy for my imaginary lifestyle (which is very glamorous btw! *I get to drive limo to all locations * and I live in a much warmer place where I need nothing else than a dress and heels he he )





lucywife said:


> I think everyone made a mistake or two in their shopping life, I certainly did. There was an advice to get rid of something(donate, consign, sell) you didn't wear for a year, other sources say two years, but I have items in my closet I don't touch longer than that and I know that one day I will. Same goes for impulse purchases and/or results of bargain hunting, most of them were just a waste of money, really, but some are real jems I love dearly and wear often, *there is no "one fits all" rule on how it works. *


----------



## newmommy_va

I'm in a similar boat... and I've gone back and forth about whether I'll do "zero" months for the rest of the year. UGH. Zero months for the rest of the year would be ideal! But that seems sad to me too, lol. 

So... I think I've decided that I'll still do one a month - but my one item will be less than $200 every month (or even better, under $100). That way... I can still shop for fun, but I won't kill my budget. 



lucywife said:


> I pre-ordered two items and they will arrive closer to Fall, I also waiting for two bags to arrive, so overall, I probably done for the year. That is really SAD!


----------



## Jesssh

roman_holiday said:


> In hindsight, I have made some really bad purchases in the past and I hope that only buying one piece of clothing a month can help me avoid these. The trouble is that I sometimes don't predict very well whether something will work for me when I buy it. I only realize later that I don't get to wear it or don't like wearing it. Do any of you have this problem and do you have tips for how to avoid it?



I look at my favorite fashion blogs and try to put outfits together out of my closet that mimic them. I am flexible: if they are wearing shorts, I choose skirts; if I don't have a similar item, say, an olive coat with black top and olive pants, I'll change it to my black coat, olive top and black pants.

I write up the outfit ideas in a text editor on my ipad. There are 4 files: Work Skirts Outfits (includes dresses), Work Pants Outfits, Casual Skirts Outfits, and Casual Pants Outfits. In each outfit list, I include at least a top and bottom, shoes and bag. (You don't really know if the outfit will work until you try it on, so I just put a note next to the outfits that I have actually tried on and like.)

Then if something has been on my wish list for a while (I bookmark wishlist items on ipad safari browser), somehow it will make it into my outfit plans. If that happens repeatedly, I'll usually get the item. Right now the khaki trench jacket on my wishlist is making it into the outfit plans, but the tote and watch are not. That tells me that I would probably choose bags and watches I already have over those items, at least for now. 

What I really like about this is, say, if I want to wear a particular scarf, I'll design an outfit around it.


----------



## Jesssh

Bought more basics yesterday, so I am not counting them for the club. A white button down cotton sateen blouse (so pretty on!), black pants for work (amazing fit and weight, both pieces were 40% off at BR on Coupon Wednesday), 3 cheap tees at H&M (the black one looked pretty nice - hope it lasts a while). I didn't have any items like this in my closet, except for the BOGO white tee. You can always use another white tee.

One of the tees was in a two-pack :giggles: a cotton navy & white striped tee that I have wanted for a long time, but wasn't sure if it was a good look for me. I got home from mall shopping, immediately put it on, and went back out to grocery shop. Not the best fit in the sleeves (I couldn't try on the two-pack in the store), but for $6.50, I can see how much I love this trend before investing in a nicer piece. Although the design and fabric are exactly what I wanted.  The $24 tee I saw in another boutique wasn't that much nicer. Oh well, the trend will probably run its course before I buy a replacement anyway.


----------



## lucywife

newmommy_va said:


> So... I think I've decided that I'll still do one a month - but my one item will be less than $200 every month (or even better, under $100). That way... I can still shop for fun, but I won't kill my budget.




That's a good idea, maybe I will too, but I'm afraid I will go overboard, all the e-mails with coupons/sale alerts I'm getting...have to be strong, have to be strong....

I checked out your blog, you are adorable and I love your bag choices and clothes!


----------



## newmommy_va

I bookmark wishlist items too (to my Favorites). My wish list is so long, it's organized out of necessity. 

Every once in a while, I look through it... and think: Wow, I can't believe I forgot about that; I wanted it so much, forever ago! lol



Jesssh said:


> Then if something has been on my wish list for a while (*I bookmark wishlist items on ipad safari browser*), somehow it will make it into my outfit plans. If that happens repeatedly, I'll usually get the item. Right now the khaki trench jacket on my wishlist is making it into the outfit plans, but the tote and watch are not. That tells me that I would probably choose bags and watches I already have over those items, at least for now.
> 
> What I really like about this is, say, if I want to wear a particular scarf, I'll design an outfit around it.


----------



## newmommy_va

ITA!!

For the last NM GC event... I just told myself "No". I can hardly believe it, but I didn't even shop the event! That was a first, for me. 

Thank you so much for the compliment on my blog!! You are so sweet to say so! 



lucywife said:


> That's a good idea, maybe I will too, but I'm afraid I will go overboard, all the e-mails with coupons/sale alerts I'm getting...have to be strong, have to be strong....
> 
> I checked out your blog, you are adorable and I love your bag choices and clothes!


----------



## roman_holiday

COPENHAGEN said:


> I have this problem too. I often buy for my imaginary lifestyle (which is very glamorous btw! I get to drive limo to all locations and I live in a much warmer place where I need nothing else than a dress and heels he he )
> 
> What I do when I shop in stores is to think "Would I wear this _right now_ instead of what I'm wearing?" Unless I'm shopping for a special occasion. This makes me consider if the item is truly an every day piece or just pretty and non-wearable.
> 
> Hope this helps. It's a bit harder when you shop online, but maybe think "Would I wear this for work/brunch with friends tomorrow?"


 
I'm familiar with that imaginery lifestyle  Mine also involves carrying an exotic leather clutch bag, that does not work for me at all in real life (this was one of my big shopping mistakes, but luckily I was able to sell it and recover much of what I spent).

Those are great suggestions about thinking whether I would wear somthing right now instead of what I'm wearing or whether I would wear it tomorrow. I usually try to think more abstractly about whether something will fit in my wardrobe or not, but that hasn't worked so well.



lucywife said:


> I think everyone made a mistake or two in their shopping life, I certainly did.
> There was an advice to get rid of something(donate, consign, sell) you didn't wear for a year, other sources say two years, but I have items in my closet I don't touch longer than that and I know that one day I will.
> Same goes for impulse purchases and/or results of bargain hunting, most of them were just a waste of money, really, but some are real jems I love dearly and wear often, there is no "one fits all" rule on how it works.
> 
> I pre-ordered two items and they will arrive closer to Fall, I also waiting for two bags to arrive, so overall, I probably done for the year. That is really SAD!


 
I'm trying to follow the rule about getting rid of things that I haven't worn in a year, unless they are for special occassions. I'm actually thinking of going more extreme and getting rid of everyday things that I wear only once or twice a year since I think I still have too many things that clutter up my closet. My dream closet looks like an upscale boutique as *stylemechanel* mentioned, but right now there is no way my stuff would fit if I space all the hangers nicely etc



newmommy_va said:


> I agree (see bold).
> 
> My questionable choices have usually been items for a lifestyle where I wear sitting shoes ( I'd love to wear heels all the time, but I can only wear reasonable ones, and even those, just for a brief spell) or for items I thought were really practical - at great prices - which made me overlook the fact that they were just _cheap_ and disappointing.
> 
> I don't find any rule that works for me, per se. Instead, I've come to the realization that what lives in my closet is completely up to me. So, ultimately, what matters, is whether or not _I love it_. The (ish) a month helps me clarify what I really love - from settling. So every month, I ask myself, "Is this worth passing up on _everything else_, for the rest of the month?"
> 
> The best part is, at the end of the year, I know I'll have 12 amazing additions, which makes my closet a very happy place!
> 
> Even so, I still make my share of mistakes! Something about "shopping" makes me see things for better than they are in the "normal ambiance" of my house and my real life. But, it's like donation regrets - only for things _not _returned or donated. Even though there is something holding me back from loving something 100%, there must be some reason why I haven't returned or donated it. So I wait and see. Often, I move past whatever was holding me back - _sigh_ - and I enjoy what I've kept.


 
That's a great point, I should absoutely love the few items I will be adding this year. I think one mistake I have made is that I settle for something that is ok, but not great because I can't find something better at the time. I really hope I can get to having only things I love and where my closet is a happy place . I definitely I have some pieces that fit this description, but too many that don't (maybe I should get rid of these, although that seems kind of extreme).



Jesssh said:


> I look at my favorite fashion blogs and try to put outfits together out of my closet that mimic them. I am flexible: if they are wearing shorts, I choose skirts; if I don't have a similar item, say, an olive coat with black top and olive pants, I'll change it to my black coat, olive top and black pants.
> 
> I write up the outfit ideas in a text editor on my ipad. There are 4 files: Work Skirts Outfits (includes dresses), Work Pants Outfits, Casual Skirts Outfits, and Casual Pants Outfits. In each outfit list, I include at least a top and bottom, shoes and bag. (You don't really know if the outfit will work until you try it on, so I just put a note next to the outfits that I have actually tried on and like.)
> 
> Then if something has been on my wish list for a while (I bookmark wishlist items on ipad safari browser), somehow it will make it into my outfit plans. If that happens repeatedly, I'll usually get the item. Right now the khaki trench jacket on my wishlist is making it into the outfit plans, but the tote and watch are not. That tells me that I would probably choose bags and watches I already have over those items, at least for now.
> 
> What I really like about this is, say, if I want to wear a particular scarf, I'll design an outfit around it.


 
Omg, this sounds amazing!! This is exactly what I need to do. I try to do this in my head, but don't get very far. I thought of buying a wardrobe app that let's you put together outfits from your wardrobe, but the one I looked at seemed a bit complicated and I would have to take pictures of all my items. I will try the outfit lists. I think this will also help me focus on what I have instead of looking for new things online


----------



## Jesssh

I tried on this piece when I was at the mall yesterday and I fell in love with it:

http://www.nahoku.com/collections/s...r-pendant-with-diamonds-chain-included-1.html

The photo doesn't do it justice. It reminded me of the Chopard Happy Diamonds pendant I had tried on the week before, but when I had this pendant on, the shimmer diamond wouldn't stop dancing. 

Hmmmm, I'll think about it. Maybe I'll get it when I deserve a special reward or when I join the One(ish) a Year Club.


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> I have this problem too. *I often buy for my imaginary lifestyle (which is very glamorous btw! I get to drive limo to all locations and I live in a much warmer place where I need nothing else than a dress and heels he he *)
> 
> What I do when I shop in stores is to think "Would I wear this _right now_ instead of what I'm wearing?" Unless I'm shopping for a special occasion. This makes me consider if the item is truly an every day piece or just pretty and non-wearable.
> 
> Hope this helps. It's a bit harder when you shop online, but maybe think "Would I wear this for work/brunch with friends tomorrow?"


Hilarious! I feel like that these days, when days are still so cold and dreary...I want to be by the sea, on a luxurious beach sipping a cocktail...just thinking about absolutely nothing! The thing is , i have all the clothes for this Nikki beach resort , but I guess I'll never get to that beach, the riverside and canoeing will have to do for now


----------



## am2022

Like you flower I could just live and die by the shore
With the sun shining full blast !!!
Wore my January purchase For th first time : balmain fall 2012  belt

 I love love belts and with embellished ones I feel I can wake up
My old minimalist clothes !




flower71 said:


> Hilarious! I feel like that these days, when days are still so coldand dreary...I want to be by the sea, on a luxurious beach sipping a cocktail...just thinking about absolutely nothing! The thing is , i have all the clothes for this Nikki beach resort , but I guess I'll never get to that beach, the riverside and canoeing will have to do for now


----------



## am2022

I also received my march one
I need help with these pair of boots

I loved loved this pair since it came
Out from azzedine
Alaia but when I saw it last night I didn't seem
Elated enough ??? Again I was in a hurry and didn't really get to Try them
On!! Will try and post pics later
Here is a stock pic for now '


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> I also received my march one
> I need help with these pair of boots
> 
> I loved loved this pair since it came
> Out from azzedine
> Alaia but when I saw it last night I didn't seem
> Elated enough ??? Again I was in a hurry and didn't really get to Try them
> On!! Will try and post pics later
> Here is a stock pic for now '




 oh amacasa I LOVE those boots!!!:girl sigh:
(doesn't Rosie H-W have them? )

You know you & *flower* could come visit me   
I live by the beach all year round and have enough shoes & frocks for everyone to play with


----------



## am2022

Oh but dear SL my dear friend I knew you would say that ... But we are in this one a month thread ... And I'm
Trying to behave ... And you will be an expert witness here .... 
Alaia. Vs marant Milwaukee ???  


Straight-Laced said:


> oh amacasa I LOVE those boots!!!:girl sigh:
> (doesn't Rosie H-W have them? )
> 
> You know you & *flower* could come visit me
> I live by the beach all year round and have enough shoes & frocks for everyone to play with


----------



## am2022

Also  me and flower would love to come
And live with you. ? Will you adopt us then ?  We would love to play in your closet right flower ?


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Oh but dear SL my dear friend I knew you would say that ... But we are in this one a month thread ... And I'm
> Trying to behave ... And you will be an expert witness here ....
> *Alaia. Vs marant Milwaukee ???*


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Oh but dear SL my dear friend I knew you would say that ... But we are in this one a month thread ... And I'm
> Trying to behave ... And you will be an expert witness here ....
> Alaia. Vs marant Milwaukee ???




I promise I'm not trying to derail anyone.  I've been trying to be good too 

You'll know when you try them on which ones you should have.  The Alaias will be better quality, I know that.  I've never tried those particular boots on but they're exceptionally lovely.  
My rule of thumb when undecided - if I _can't wait to wear it_ () then I know  it's going to be mine for keeps.  If I find that I'm talking myself into keeping something because it's a good deal or something like that, I let it go.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ladies I've been following this thread - lurking, yes - since day 1.  
I really admire those of you who have carefully curated wardrobes or are working towards that goal - I'm not one of you though.  I confess - I'm a glutton for fashion :shame:  
And I don't have one particular signature style - I have three styles at least!

But I'm trying to buy less from this year onward because I have too many clothes and shoes and they take a lot of looking after.  
I'm still buying quite a bit but sending most back  
And I've sold two things on bonz/ebay in the past few weeks!!!  
I'm going to try to sell more.

Here are my two March purchases :









Isabel Marant Gamble jacket & Givenchy lace-up peeptoes.
I love them both and I can't wait to wear them !!!!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Also  me and flower would love to come
> And live with you. ? Will you adopt us then ?  We would love to play in your closet right flower ?


 Oh I wish! Love your Balmain belt so much, hot mama!



Straight-Laced said:


> oh amacasa I LOVE those boots!!!:girl sigh:
> (doesn't Rosie H-W have them? )
> 
> You know you & *flower* could come visit me
> I live by the beach all year round and have enough shoes & frocks for everyone to play with


Hey, when can I come over? Like right NOW!
SL, did you get your Givenchys? I was on the look out for your post, maybe I missed it? Did they fit? Oh I love your March purchases (oh, did you go for the laced up HOT Givenchy shoes instead of the sandals? Those are HOT!).


----------



## am2022

SL!!! Holy Molly !!!
Love love these both !!!
How high are the givenchys ?



Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I've been following this thread - lurking, yes - since day 1.
> I really admire those of you who have carefully curated wardrobes or are working towards that goal - I'm not one of you though.  I confess - I'm a glutton for fashion :shame:
> And I don't have one particular signature style - I have three styles at least!
> 
> But I'm trying to buy less from this year onward because I have too many clothes and shoes and they take a lot of looking after.
> I'm still buying quite a bit but sending most back
> And I've sold two things on bonz/ebay in the past few weeks!!!
> I'm going to try to sell more.
> 
> Here are my two March purchases :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Gamble jacket & Givenchy lace-up peeptoes.
> I love them both and I can't wait to wear them !!!!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

newmommy_va said:


> ITA!!
> 
> For the last NM GC event... I just told myself "No". I can hardly believe it, but I didn't even shop the event! That was a first, for me.



Woohoo, way to resist the urge! I'm trying to avert my eyes from anything sale related lately. If I don't know about it I won't feel like I need to get in on the deal.



roman_holiday said:


> I'm familiar with that imaginery lifestyle  Mine also involves carrying an exotic leather clutch bag, that does not work for me at all in real life (this was one of my big shopping mistakes, but luckily I was able to sell it and recover much of what I spent).



Did I mention I used to buy outfits for my yacht? You know, the one I don't have... because I'm not even in the ballpark of wealthy? :lolots: Yeah I'm trying not to do that anymore.



amacasa said:


> I also received my march one
> I need help with these pair of boots
> 
> I loved loved this pair since it came
> Out from azzedine
> Alaia but when I saw it last night I didn't seem
> Elated enough ??? Again I was in a hurry and didn't really get to Try them
> On!! Will try and post pics later
> Here is a stock pic for now '



These are  Love them! The belt is great too.



Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I've been following this thread - lurking, yes - since day 1.
> I really admire those of you who have carefully curated wardrobes or are working towards that goal - I'm not one of you though.  I confess - I'm a glutton for fashion :shame:
> And I don't have one particular signature style - I have three styles at least!
> 
> But I'm trying to buy less from this year onward because I have too many clothes and shoes and they take a lot of looking after.
> I'm still buying quite a bit but sending most back
> And I've sold two things on bonz/ebay in the past few weeks!!!
> I'm going to try to sell more.
> 
> Here are my two March purchases :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Gamble jacket & Givenchy lace-up peeptoes.
> I love them both and I can't wait to wear them !!!!



Very pretty purchases! Even if lurking here has prevented a few regret purchases, it's a good influence.


----------



## lucywife

BagsNBaubles said:


> Very pretty purchases! *Even if lurking here has prevented a few regret purchases, it's a good influence*.



Totally!

Funny about the yacht. My husband told me once that I can dress people for Oscar parties.
Ogling beautiful Rochas and Roland Mouret dresses, but I reached my limit, so... and I have no places to wear them anyway.


----------



## LeeMiller

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I've been following this thread - lurking, yes - since day 1.
> 
> Here are my two March purchases :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Gamble jacket & Givenchy lace-up peeptoes.
> I love them both and I can't wait to wear them !!!!


 
Love both purchases!!  Looks like you could get a lot of use from the jacket and the heels look great - I just couldn't walk in them!



Straight-Laced said:


> I promise I'm not trying to derail anyone. I've been trying to be good too
> 
> You'll know when you try them on which ones you should have. The Alaias will be better quality, I know that. I've never tried those particular boots on but they're exceptionally lovely.
> My rule of thumb when undecided - if I _can't wait to wear it_ () then I know it's going to be mine for keeps. If I find that I'm talking myself into keeping something because it's a good deal or something like that, I let it go.


 
I completely agree!  Usually my mistakes are those items that I'm not dying to wear.  



amacasa said:


> I also received my march one
> I need help with these pair of boots
> 
> I loved loved this pair since it came
> Out from azzedine
> Alaia but when I saw it last night I didn't seem
> Elated enough ??? Again I was in a hurry and didn't really get to Try them
> On!! Will try and post pics later
> Here is a stock pic for now '


 
I love the belt you posted!  I also love mixing something a little more edgy/statement with understated clothes.  Maybe look at the boots again when you aren't in a hurry?  I think they are cool, but personally I find lighter suede shoes to be hard to upkeep.  

So I didn't buy the CLs.  I decided that if I never wore them before it is doubtful I will now.  I have too many more comfortable heels, that aren't as amazing, but at least I can stand/walk in them for more than 5 minutes.  I did order some wool shells for work, but I may not count them since they are for work!


----------



## flower71

LeeMiller said:


> So *I didn't buy the CLs*.  I decided that if I never wore them before it is doubtful I will now.  I have too many more comfortable heels, that aren't as amazing, but at least I can stand/walk in them for more than 5 minutes.  I did order some wool shells for work, but I may not count them since they are for work!


Good work! I love how we are disablers on this thread...it changes from all the enabling we get on tpf. Very good for the wallet and your feet in this case


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> Oh I wish! Love your Balmain belt so much, hot mama!
> 
> 
> Hey, when can I come over? Like right NOW!
> SL, did you get your Givenchys? I was on the look out for your post, maybe I missed it? Did they fit? Oh I love your March purchases (oh, did you go for the laced up HOT Givenchy shoes instead of the sandals? Those are HOT!).




The Givenchy sandals were a February purchase! 
I've been meaning to update you in the new shoe thread for weeks.  Love them!!! So chic & wearable.  





I broke my high heel ban on the Givenchy lace-ups.  I tried very hard but I couldn't resist them so I'm going to get as much wear out of them as I can


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> SL!!! Holy Molly !!!
> Love love these both !!!
> How high are the givenchys ?




Thank you dear A!!!
The heels are 4.5" with a 0.5" platform... not too bad at all


----------



## Straight-Laced

LeeMiller said:


> Love both purchases!!  Looks like you could get a lot of use from the jacket and the heels look great - I just couldn't walk in them!


 

Thank you *Lee Miller*!!!  The jacket is a new favourite in my wardrobe.  The heels are surprisingly easy for heels, but yup, they're quite high


----------



## Straight-Laced

BagsNBaubles said:


> Very pretty purchases! Even if lurking here has prevented a few regret purchases, it's a good influence.




Thank you *BagsNBaubles*!  I'm quite the obsessive when I have certain clothes or shoes (or bags) on my mind, but I'm so much better than I used to be at just letting things slide out of my consciousness.
My most effective prompt before pulling the trigger is to ask myself - _will this really improve my life_??  If I can't say yes to that, I turn away.


----------



## jellybebe

So far I am resisting a pair of Valentino Rock studs. I also sometimes buy for this glamourous imaginary lifestyle I don't have, particularly in the shoe department. I don't own a lot of fancy dresses but some of my shoe purchases have definitely been impractical, which is why I am wanting the kitten heel Valentinos rather than the 100 mm version. I also buy for a different climate than the one I currently live in, since I have dreams of someday living somewhere better again. So I try to justify that I am buying investment items that I will still wear several years from now, when I am living somewhere better like LA or Europe maybe...  

I received my Chinti & Parker cashmere sweater, the first of my two March purchases. It's absolutely adorable but the fit could be a little slouchier, as it's quite fitted and I like my sweaters with a little bit of drape and room.


----------



## newmommy_va

ITA! The disenabling has been a nice change of pace for me. 



flower71 said:


> Good work! I love how we are disablers on this thread...it changes from all the enabling we get on tpf. Very good for the wallet and your feet in this case



Love these!



Straight-Laced said:


> The Givenchy sandals were a February purchase!
> I've been meaning to update you in the new shoe thread for weeks.  Love them!!! So chic & wearable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke my high heel ban on the Givenchy lace-ups.  I tried very hard but I couldn't resist them so I'm going to get as much wear out of them as I can



I'm obsessive too! lol. Last night, I almost fell off the wagon for the Outnet clearance sale. Eek! I thought I'd obsess about my picks from the sale, too. But, when I woke up this morning, a thought occurred to me (inspired by *Copenhagen's* "Would I wear this right now instead of what I'm wearing?"): Would I chose anything from the sale, over what I already have? What a relief! It was easy to say "no"... Woohoo!



Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you *BagsNBaubles*!  I'm quite the obsessive when I have certain clothes or shoes (or bags) on my mind, but I'm so much better than I used to be at just letting things slide out of my consciousness.
> My most effective prompt before pulling the trigger is to ask myself - _will this really improve my life_??  If I can't say yes to that, I turn away.



I agree with SL... when you compare the two, you will know!!

btw: very cool Alaia boots!! Can't wait to see a pic! 



amacasa said:


> I also received my march one
> I need help with these pair of boots
> 
> I loved loved this pair since it came
> Out from azzedine
> Alaia but when I saw it last night I didn't seem
> Elated enough ??? Again I was in a hurry and didn't really get to Try them
> On!! Will try and post pics later
> Here is a stock pic for now '


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> The Givenchy sandals were a February purchase!
> I've been meaning to update you in the new shoe thread for weeks.  Love them!!! So chic & wearable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke my high heel ban on the Givenchy lace-ups.  I tried very hard but I couldn't resist them so I'm going to get as much wear out of them as I can


Those hi heels are "hot" and I understand you getting the most wear out of them as possible! I am also eyeing another pair of Givenchy...but the skater foulard shoes...I find them so cool looking but I will wait for sales, hopefully they'll still be around
For April, I am getting IM...a dress


----------



## flower71

newmommy_va said:


> I'm obsessive too! lol. Last night, I almost fell off the wagon for the Outnet clearance sale. Eek! I thought I'd obsess about my picks from the sale, too. But, when I woke up this morning, a thought occurred to me (inspired by *Copenhagen's* "Would I wear this right now instead of what I'm wearing?"): Would I chose anything from the sale, over what I already have? What a relief! It was easy to say "no"... Woohoo!


 Congrats for not hitting the buy button. I nearly did the same a few days ago then I stopped and thought...how many dresses are in your closet you STILL haven't worn?? I just said NO and deleted the "sales" messages from my inbox


----------



## newmommy_va

Lovely! What a great idea, to make it a reward!



Jesssh said:


> I tried on this piece when I was at the mall yesterday and I fell in love with it:
> 
> http://www.nahoku.com/collections/s...r-pendant-with-diamonds-chain-included-1.html
> 
> The photo doesn't do it justice. It reminded me of the Chopard Happy Diamonds pendant I had tried on the week before, but when I had this pendant on, the shimmer diamond wouldn't stop dancing.
> 
> Hmmmm, I'll think about it. Maybe I'll get it when I deserve a special reward or when I join the One(ish) a Year Club.



The CL espadrilles (Cataclou) were so tempting for me.. but they failed the comfort test for me too. Bummer. lol. Sometimes I want a shoe so much that I don't care! 



LeeMiller said:


> So I didn't buy the CLs.  I decided that if I never wore them before it is doubtful I will now.  I have too many more comfortable heels, that aren't as amazing, but at least I can stand/walk in them for more than 5 minutes.  I did order some wool shells for work, but I may not count them since they are for work!



I've wanted a pair of Rockstud kitten heels for years... lol. I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but I still want them anyway. Maybe one day... 



jellybebe said:


> So far I am resisting a pair of Valentino Rock studs. I also sometimes buy for this glamourous imaginary lifestyle I don't have, particularly in the shoe department. I don't own a lot of fancy dresses but some of my shoe purchases have definitely been impractical, which is why I am wanting the kitten heel Valentinos rather than the 100 mm version. I also buy for a different climate than the one I currently live in, since I have dreams of someday living somewhere better again. So I try to justify that I am buying investment items that I will still wear several years from now, when I am living somewhere better like LA or Europe maybe...
> 
> I received my Chinti & Parker cashmere sweater, the first of my two March purchases. It's absolutely adorable but the fit could be a little slouchier, as it's quite fitted and I like my sweaters with a little bit of drape and room.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thanks!! 

And I feel the same way about dresses...lol!



flower71 said:


> Congrats for not hitting the buy button. I nearly did the same a few days ago then I stopped and thought...how many dresses are in your closet you STILL haven't worn?? I just said NO and deleted the "sales" messages from my inbox


----------



## lucywife

Straight-Laced said:


> The Givenchy sandals were a February purchase!
> I've been meaning to update you in the new shoe thread for weeks.  Love them!!! So chic & wearable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I broke my high heel ban on the Givenchy lace-ups.  I tried very hard but I couldn't resist them so I'm going to get as much wear out of them as I can


Beautiful!


----------



## jellybebe

One good thing about limiting my purchases is that I often stop really wanting things when I have to wait to buy them. Here are some items I'm contemplating for next month but can't commit to yet. Rag & Bone jodpur jeans, Rag & Bone blouson (it's a preorder item and wouldn't arrive until May... dangerous!). I really want a cute new pair of denim shorts for summer but I have to remind myself that it is still snowing here unfortunately and summer won't be coming for a long time yet.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> Those hi heels are "hot" and I understand you getting the most wear out of them as possible! I am also eyeing another pair of Givenchy...but the skater foulard shoes...I find them so cool looking but I will wait for sales, hopefully they'll still be around
> For April, I am getting IM...a dress




*flower* I'm intrigued by the prospect of your IM dress (wondering which one it might be but don't tell me I love mysteries ) and ITA, the skater foulard shoes are _super_ cool   

My April buy is likely to be a pair of Laurence Dacade boots with a nice chunky heel


----------



## Straight-Laced

lucywife said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!! I was inspired by *flower71*, who has the same style, but she's completely innocent of enabling me


----------



## jellybebe

Love this jacket. It's Zara.


----------



## neenabengals

jellybebe said:


> *One good thing about limiting my purchases is that I often stop really wanting things when I have to wait to buy them*. Here are some items I'm contemplating for next month but can't commit to yet. Rag & Bone jodpur jeans, Rag & Bone blouson (it's a preorder item and wouldn't arrive until May... dangerous!). I really want a cute new pair of denim shorts for summer but I have to remind myself that it is still snowing here unfortunately and summer won't be coming for a long time yet.



Haha - that is very true for me too!  I am currently wanting a pair of russell and bromley loafers but prob wont be able to get them until the end of the month.... lets see if I still want them by then


----------



## Myrkur

I want to participate but know already that  I'll fail :wondering


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> *flower* I'm intrigued by the prospect of your IM dress (wondering which one it might be but don't tell me I love mysteries ) and ITA, the skater foulard shoes are _super_ cool
> 
> My April buy is likely to be a pair of Laurence Dacade boots with a nice chunky heel


Aha! Here is my April buy...i love how easy it'll be to wear with flats, sandals or even low boots! Mine is longer, above the knee...way more wearable from where I stand
Do you like it?


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> I want to participate but know already that  I'll fail :wondering


Oh Myrkur,  I  promise, we all are trying our best, and some months are perfect and others, well, at least we tried? For me, This is just an attempt to shop "intelligently" and less compulsively.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> One good thing about limiting my purchases is that I often stop really wanting things when I have to wait to buy them. Here are some items I'm contemplating for next month but can't commit to yet. Rag & Bone jodpur jeans, Rag & Bone blouson (it's a preorder item and wouldn't arrive until May... dangerous!). I really want a cute new pair of denim shorts for summer but I have to remind myself that it is still snowing here unfortunately and summer won't be coming for a long time yet.


This is so true jelly! After a week or so of lusting after something, well, I just get over it but, something else comes up...
I love that blouson BTW


----------



## am2022

Adorable !!
I'm eyeing the pant version but have way too many printed pants that I even can't wear to work !!! 
QUOTE=flower71;24212555]Aha! Here is my April buy...i love how easy it'll be to wear with flats, sandals or even low boots! Mine is longer, above the knee...way more wearable from where I stand
Do you like it? 
espejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> This is so true jelly! After a week or so of lusting after something, well, I just get over it but, something else comes up...
> I love that blouson BTW



I think I will get the Zara one as it is half the price and reminds me of the Proenza Schouler bomber.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

neenabengals said:


> Haha - that is very true for me too!  I am currently wanting a pair of russell and bromley loafers but prob wont be able to get them until the end of the month.... *lets see if I still want them by then*



I've noticed that the forced delay in buying things has stopped me from buying a lot of things. Half the time I've forgotten about the item or just don't love it anymore. Kind of a nice side effect of this shopping method!



flower71 said:


> Aha! Here is my April buy...i love how easy it'll be to wear with flats, sandals or even low boots! Mine is longer, above the knee...way more wearable from where I stand
> Do you like it?



Very pretty dress 



Myrkur said:


> I want to participate but know already that  I'll fail :wondering



That's why it's the one*(ish)* a month club  I think most of us have slipped up here & there (myself included). As long as we're being more thoughtful that's what really counts.


----------



## flower71

BagsNBaubles said:


> I've noticed that the forced delay in buying things has stopped me from buying a lot of things. Half the time I've forgotten about the item or just don't love it anymore. Kind of a nice side effect of this shopping method!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty dress
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's the one*(ish)* a month club  I think most of us have slipped up here & there (myself included). *As long as we're being more thoughtful that's what really counts*.


thanks! and I love your post, it's exactly what I wanted to say
*ama*, dear, I had this on my wishlist and when I saw it came in a longer version , I just grabbed it. I think it was the theme I liked the most in the show, but I have seen the paisley silk/viscose? dresses and shirts and find them so cool when worn...that's IM for you...first it's, well, OK, then bam! you put it on and you have to have it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> Aha! Here is my April buy...i love how easy it'll be to wear with flats, sandals or even low boots! Mine is longer, above the knee...way more wearable from where I stand
> Do you like it?
> espejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg




*flower* that's the most gorgeous dress!!! :girl sigh:
Absolutely love it  
I haven't seen the longer version but it's the one I'd choose too.


----------



## neenabengals

neenabengals said:


> Haha - that is very true for me too!  I am currently wanting a pair of russell and bromley loafers but prob wont be able to get them until the end of the month.... lets see if I still want them by then



Well... I tried on the russell and bromley loafers again and whilst they look great, they werent a great fit for my feet so I didnt buy them!! 

But sadly for my wallet, I then went to my fav shop - DKNY - and saw this leather vest which I have wanted for so long, it was 50% discount
http://www.polyvore.com/dkny_washed_leather_asym_zip/thing?id=66460209

I also have the leather leggings she is wearing - one of my feb purchases

I also bought these trainers which I nearly bought when they were full price about 6 months ago - today they were discounted to £27 so I couldnt say no....
http://www.polyvore.com/dkny_darcy_sneakers/thing?id=38727503

So, whilst I have two things I really love, I think its safe to say that this month, I've fallen off the wagon..... maybe April can be a no - buy month for me!

PS - i also bought the mango lace sleeve top I had my eye on - it was only a cheapie and its label says 'mango basic' so I am going to class this as a basic and it doesnt count


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> I've noticed that the forced delay in buying things has stopped me from buying a lot of things. Half the time I've forgotten about the item or just don't love it anymore. Kind of a nice side effect of this shopping method!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty dress
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's the one*(ish)* a month club  I think most of us have slipped up here & there (myself included). As long as we're being more thoughtful that's what really counts.




I'm definitely being more thoughtful and I hate the reality of an overflowing closet/shoe racks but I can't seem to stick to just 1 item per month.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

jellybebe said:


> I'm definitely being more thoughtful and I hate the reality of an overflowing closet/shoe racks but I can't seem to stick to just 1 item per month.



I have a hard time with it too, mainly because I have so many holes in my wardrobe right now! I went a good 4-5 years without shopping much, and then just cleared out most of my wardrobe in Sept of last year. So I kind of don't have enough everyday clothes at the moment. I'm missing some staple items in the shoe department too. So if I find something perfect second hand or at Nordstrom Rack I'm cutting myself slack on not sticking to one a month. I think this method is way easier to stick to if you already have a fully functional wardrobe and are working on upgrading or adding statement pieces.


----------



## kendal

jellybebe said:


> One good thing about limiting my purchases is that I often stop really wanting things when I have to wait to buy them.


This has been my experience too, which is why I am starting to love being part of this club.  I went shopping with friends this week and they even commented how my shopping seems to be more strategic.

Here's an update on my purchases so far.  

January:  Black Valentino dress for special family dinner
February: (shockingly no purchases!)
March:  Blue Anthropologie dress & belt
April:  pre-ordered Lanvin flats today - they should come early April


----------



## lucywife

kendal said:


> This has been my experience too, which is why I am starting to love being part of this club.  I went shopping with friends this week and they even commented how my shopping seems to be more strategic.
> 
> Here's an update on my purchases so far.
> 
> January:  Black Valentino dress for special family dinner
> February: (shockingly no purchases!)
> March:  Blue Anthropologie dress & belt
> April:  pre-ordered Lanvin flats today - they should come early April



This is very inspiring! That's you for posting.


----------



## flower71

kendal said:


> This has been my experience too, which is why I am starting to love being part of this club.  I went shopping with friends this week and they even commented how my shopping seems to be more strategic.
> 
> Here's an update on my purchases so far.
> 
> January:  Black Valentino dress for special family dinner
> February: (shockingly no purchases!)
> March:  Blue Anthropologie dress & belt
> April:  pre-ordered Lanvin flats today - they should come early April


All your purchases are awesome! I love that Valentino dress and those Lanvin flats are a perfect classic.


----------



## Bitten

Friends, it's done!!! 

So this weekend my DF was away and I geared myself up for a big clearout and organising session. Sunday dawned bright and early and I decided to dive in head first.

I decided to be guided by the primary principle: if you aren't wearing it, it serves no purpose taking up space in your closet. 

I also had to consider things like my career direction - I'm not a litigator anymore, I can go to work in jeans and a blazer and I wear a ton of dresses, so the corporate suits are not really necessary any more. 

I was really happy by the end of it - I actually assembled a big collection of items that need repairs and I'm just going to work my way slowly through it. But there were things in there like skirts that I haven't worn in ages because a lining was torn or a hem coming down. I found a couple of summery dresses that I haven't worn simply because I was waiting to dry clean them and I actually threw them all in the wash - they came out fine!

And I have returned a couple of pieces that I received from Net-a-Porter on Friday - one piece didn't suit me when I tried it on and the other was a beautiful navy dress that I could wear to work but the reality is, I have a navy dress that I can wear to work already and I don't NEED another one. 

I've identified that I need more tops and blouses, but I can take my time acquiring those. I've had a really good look at all my cocktail and party dresses and I'm confident that I have enough pieces to assemble a range of great outfits for all sorts of social occasions - no need for more  I actually went out for dinner on Saturday night and wore a beautiful fuscia satin dress I've had for years with a plum satin clutch and nude patent pumps with big 70s style gold jewellery - it was really fun putting together an outfit with all these different pieces and trying to make it all work. 

There are a couple of pieces in my wishlist that I can still justify being in my wardrobe post clear-out and so I am going to work towards acquiring them. But other than that, I'm going to continue to work hard with what I have and get all the things that need repairs fixed so I can get good use out of them


----------



## neenabengals

Bitten said:


> Friends, it's done!!!
> 
> So this weekend my DF was away and I geared myself up for a big clearout and organising session. Sunday dawned bright and early and I decided to dive in head first.
> 
> I decided to be guided by the primary principle: if you aren't wearing it, it serves no purpose taking up space in your closet.
> 
> I also had to consider things like my career direction - I'm not a litigator anymore, I can go to work in jeans and a blazer and I wear a ton of dresses, so the corporate suits are not really necessary any more.
> 
> I was really happy by the end of it - I actually assembled a big collection of items that need repairs and I'm just going to work my way slowly through it. But there were things in there like skirts that I haven't worn in ages because a lining was torn or a hem coming down. I found a couple of summery dresses that I haven't worn simply because I was waiting to dry clean them and I actually threw them all in the wash - they came out fine!
> 
> And I have returned a couple of pieces that I received from Net-a-Porter on Friday - one piece didn't suit me when I tried it on and the other was a beautiful navy dress that I could wear to work but the reality is, I have a navy dress that I can wear to work already and I don't NEED another one.
> 
> I've identified that I need more tops and blouses, but I can take my time acquiring those. I've had a really good look at all my cocktail and party dresses and I'm confident that I have enough pieces to assemble a range of great outfits for all sorts of social occasions - no need for more  I actually went out for dinner on Saturday night and wore a beautiful fuscia satin dress I've had for years with a plum satin clutch and nude patent pumps with big 70s style gold jewellery - it was really fun putting together an outfit with all these different pieces and trying to make it all work.
> 
> There are a couple of pieces in my wishlist that I can still justify being in my wardrobe post clear-out and so I am going to work towards acquiring them. But other than that, I'm going to continue to work hard with what I have and get all the things that need repairs fixed so I can get good use out of them



Wow - well done you!  Sounds like you had some fun doing it too. 

I have made a start on cleaning out my wardrobe but its nowhere near finished yet.  You have inspired me to have another go!

Having felt guilty about my sale buys yesterday (and falling off the oneish wagon), I have today put up some hooks inside the doors of my wardrobe where I can hang outfits up (as they would be merchandised in a shop).  I plan to use these daily to style outfits for the coming day/s.  I am hoping it will make me 'play' more with the clothes/accessories I already have instead of lusting after new ones....


----------



## flower71

Bitten said:


> Friends, it's done!!!


Bravo! Well done, and I am still looking through my closet to donate/sell things...I hope to sell at least another item this month (my goal is 2 out per month...even if I have to cut the price! Better it being in someone's closet who'll actually wear/use it than it just sitting in my closet for nothing)


----------



## kendal

flower71 said:


> All your purchases are awesome! I love that Valentino dress and those Lanvin flats are a perfect classic.


Thanks!  I got so many compliments on the Valentino dress.  I thought my DH would hate the bow, but he adored it and said it was elegant 

I haven't done the math yet, but I suspect that my $ spending has not changed, but that my satisfaction with what I've purchased has skyrocketed.  I also enjoy not having a lot of clutter in my closet.  It's a lot easier to squeeze one extra item each month.

I have noticed that although the club rule is a "no budget limit", I've found that I have a mental block where I don't feel comfortable spending over a certain amount on one item (which is weird, because when I didn't really have this when I was buying multiple things each month).  I'd really like to get a new Chanel purse, but I think I will have to skip a few months to justify it.


----------



## kendal

Bitten said:


> So this weekend my DF was away and I geared myself up for a big clearout and organising session.



Congrats!  I really admire your proactive approach.  I only cleaned out my closet recently because we moved and I was motivated to get rid of items simply because it meant I didn't have to move them to the new house.  So, really I did it out of laziness 

Kudos to you!


----------



## Bitten

neenabengals said:


> Wow - well done you!  Sounds like you had some fun doing it too.
> 
> I have made a start on cleaning out my wardrobe but its nowhere near finished yet.  You have inspired me to have another go!
> 
> Having felt guilty about my sale buys yesterday (and falling off the oneish wagon), *I have today put up some hooks inside the doors of my wardrobe where I can hang outfits up (as they would be merchandised in a shop).  I plan to use these daily to style outfits for the coming day/s.  I am hoping it will make me 'play' more with the clothes/accessories I already have instead of lusting after new ones....*



Thank you  it was fun actually though I had a few tremors when I gave up my vintage Alexander McQueen double breasted black suit jacket...but it's too hot for my climate! And I don't wear suits anymore! So off it went 

Your merchandising idea sounds great! I'd love a walk-in wardrobe where I could assemble outfits like in a store - perhaps in my next home  

I can say, cleaning out feels great, and I think you're going to have great fun putting together outfits from what you already have


----------



## Bitten

flower71 said:


> Bravo! Well done, and I am still looking through my closet to donate/sell things...I hope to sell at least another item this month (my goal is 2 out per month...even if I have to cut the price! Better it being in someone's closet who'll actually wear/use it than it just sitting in my closet for nothing)



Oh that sounds great!! You're doing so well  And I agree, it's hard to part with some of the items but sitting in a closet forever is NOT the way to enjoy your clothes


----------



## Bitten

kendal said:


> Congrats!  I really admire your proactive approach.  I only cleaned out my closet recently because we moved and I was motivated to get rid of items simply because it meant I didn't have to move them to the new house.  So, really I did it out of laziness
> 
> Kudos to you!



 Oh, that's not lazy, moving house sounds like a perfectly GOOD reason to have a clear out - in fact I was saying to my sister-in-law that I haven't moved in a couple of years and I think it was definitely contributing to my cluttered wardrobe!!


----------



## evietiger

Update for March (so far quite a March for me!):

Kelly 32cm in Orange
Constance MM in Etain
Hermes silk 70
Theory soft blazer
BCBG white dress
Red sweater dress
Merrel sneakers


----------



## jellybebe

kendal said:


> This has been my experience too, which is why I am starting to love being part of this club.  I went shopping with friends this week and they even commented how my shopping seems to be more strategic.
> 
> Here's an update on my purchases so far.
> 
> January:  Black Valentino dress for special family dinner
> February: (shockingly no purchases!)
> March:  Blue Anthropologie dress & belt
> April:  pre-ordered Lanvin flats today - they should come early April



Love the flats!


----------



## newmommy_va

Wow!!  Everything - an inspiration - truly! 



Bitten said:


> Friends, it's done!!!
> 
> So this weekend my DF was away and I geared myself up for a big clearout and organising session. Sunday dawned bright and early and I decided to dive in head first.
> 
> I decided to be guided by the primary principle: if you aren't wearing it, it serves no purpose taking up space in your closet.
> 
> I also had to consider things like my career direction - I'm not a litigator anymore, I can go to work in jeans and a blazer and I wear a ton of dresses, so the corporate suits are not really necessary any more.
> 
> I was really happy by the end of it - I actually assembled a big collection of items that need repairs and I'm just going to work my way slowly through it. But there were things in there like skirts that I haven't worn in ages because a lining was torn or a hem coming down. I found a couple of summery dresses that I haven't worn simply because I was waiting to dry clean them and I actually threw them all in the wash - they came out fine!
> 
> And I have returned a couple of pieces that I received from Net-a-Porter on Friday - one piece didn't suit me when I tried it on and the other was a beautiful navy dress that I could wear to work but the reality is, I have a navy dress that I can wear to work already and I don't NEED another one.
> 
> I've identified that I need more tops and blouses, but I can take my time acquiring those. I've had a really good look at all my cocktail and party dresses and I'm confident that I have enough pieces to assemble a range of great outfits for all sorts of social occasions - no need for more  I actually went out for dinner on Saturday night and wore a beautiful fuscia satin dress I've had for years with a plum satin clutch and nude patent pumps with big 70s style gold jewellery - it was really fun putting together an outfit with all these different pieces and trying to make it all work.
> 
> There are a couple of pieces in my wishlist that I can still justify being in my wardrobe post clear-out and so I am going to work towards acquiring them. But other than that, I'm going to continue to work hard with what I have and get all the things that need repairs fixed so I can get good use out of them


----------



## newmommy_va

Very pretty!!



flower71 said:


> Aha! Here is my April buy...i love how easy it'll be to wear with flats, sandals or even low boots! Mine is longer, above the knee...way more wearable from where I stand
> Do you like it?
> espejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg



WOOHOO!!

One of the side effects that I like about the (ish) a month club... is more careful wardrobe curating. After seeing your list... it made me wonder what all of our lists will look like... say... in early Fall and then at the end of the year. 



kendal said:


> This has been my experience too, which is why I am starting to love being part of this club.  I went shopping with friends this week and they even commented how my shopping seems to be more strategic.
> 
> Here's an update on my purchases so far.
> 
> January:  Black Valentino dress for special family dinner
> February: (shockingly no purchases!)
> March:  Blue Anthropologie dress & belt
> April:  pre-ordered Lanvin flats today - they should come early April


----------



## newmommy_va

I've been in the "quality over quantity" club for a while... but once I joined the (ish) a month club... I've noticed that my monthly spending has dropped significantly. More thoughtfulness about wardrobe selections... has lead to more thoughtfulness about spending, too.

I have a spending block too! At first, I thought I should make Jan & Feb my zero months, to make up for expensive gifts my DH bought me in Jan. But my DH insisted that all gifts would be exempt from my (ish) purchases. Even so... I think knowing how expensive they were, curbs my spending.

As for skipping a few months... I'm still trying to decide whether or not I'll skip March & April for the designer sale in May. 



kendal said:


> Thanks!  I got so many compliments on the Valentino dress.  I thought my DH would hate the bow, but he adored it and said it was elegant
> 
> I haven't done the math yet, but I suspect that my $ spending has not changed, but that my satisfaction with what I've purchased has skyrocketed.  I also enjoy not having a lot of clutter in my closet.  It's a lot easier to squeeze one extra item each month.
> 
> *I have noticed that although the club rule is a "no budget limit", I've found that I have a mental block where I don't feel comfortable spending over a certain amount on one item (which is weird, because when I didn't really have this when I was buying multiple things each month).  I'd really like to get a new Chanel purse, but I think I will have to skip a few months to justify it.*


----------



## newmommy_va

That's quite the haul... and we're only mid-way through march! lol

Did you forget the Hermes shift dress? 



evietiger said:


> Update for March (so far quite a March for me!):
> 
> Kelly 32cm in Orange
> Constance MM in Etain
> Hermes silk 70
> Theory soft blazer
> BCBG white dress
> Red sweater dress
> Merrel sneakers


----------



## evietiger

newmommy_va said:


> That's quite the haul... and we're only mid-way through march! lol
> 
> Did you forget the Hermes shift dress?


 
Had to return the dress because it didn't fit (it was shipped to me from another store outside my city)


----------



## LeeMiller

Bitten said:


> Friends, it's done!!!
> 
> And I have returned a couple of pieces that I received from Net-a-Porter on Friday - one piece didn't suit me when I tried it on and t*he other was a beautiful navy dress that I could wear to work but the reality is, I have a navy dress that I can wear to work already and I don't NEED another one. *


 
Congratulations on the big clean out!  

When thinking about multiples I also think would I even wear another navy dress - or whatever- or would I always be reaching for my favorite.  This happens to me all the time which is why I tend to only have 1-2 of certain basic clothing items at a time.  Ever since I got my new (and better fitting) Helmut black blazer my other black blazer gets no love.


----------



## am2022

Bitten : great job really very inspiring !
Lee: umm I'm like you ... I don't want any more multiples ... I've really been behaving more lately ... Thanks to you guys ... I was ready to send the alaia bootie back but then I tried it and want them now ... I guess I will just have to sell 1-2 pairs of unused shoes to make up !!!:shame:


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Oh Myrkur,  I  promise, we all are trying our best, and some months are perfect and others, well, at least we tried? For me, This is just an attempt to shop "intelligently" and less compulsively.





BagsNBaubles said:


> I've noticed that the forced delay in buying things has stopped me from buying a lot of things. Half the time I've forgotten about the item or just don't love it anymore. Kind of a nice side effect of this shopping method!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty dress
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's the one*(ish)* a month club  I think most of us have slipped up here & there (myself included). As long as we're being more thoughtful that's what really counts.



Well, I already stopped buyings thing impulsively since 2 years or so, but I don't have much of a basic wardrobe, so I keep buying and buying.. I should really go through my closet and buy more basics, once that's done, I can start doing this I guess


----------



## am2022

Lovely pieces !!! 


kendal said:


> This has been my experience too, which is why I am starting to love being part of this club.  I went shopping with friends this week and they even commented how my shopping seems to be more strategic.
> 
> Here's an update on my purchases so far.
> 
> January:  Black Valentino dress for special family dinner
> February: (shockingly no purchases!)
> March:  Blue Anthropologie dress & belt
> April:  pre-ordered Lanvin flats today - they should come early April


----------



## MsCandice

I feel like you, where  don't have a  lot of the basics I need before I can really stick to this. It can be so hard to find certain basics though. 



Myrkur said:


> Well, I already stopped buyings thing impulsively since 2 years or so, but I don't have much of a basic wardrobe, so I keep buying and buying.. I should really go through my closet and buy more basics, once that's done, I can start doing this I guess


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> Wow!!  Everything - an inspiration - truly!


 
Thanks dear, I really appreciate the support you guys gave me leading up to it 

And I'm so much better able to assess where I have gaps and to plan purchases from there - it's really satisfying to be able to see everything and for the wardrobe not to be stuffed with clothes 

When I was going through everything I found that I am definitely prone to impulse buying from theOutnet.com - I think it's the 'sale' concept and I was buying stuff just because it felt like a bargain, even though I had absolutely no need of it - so silly!!  

So I have one dress on that site that I'm watching (a lovely grey tweed for work) and other than that, nothing else. I have a couple of pieces on Net-a-Porter and some lovely reasonably-priced tops on Matches. I'm just keeping a closer eye on my purchasing and it's so good


----------



## MsCandice

Ok, so I joined the club and have been really silent, but my shopping has not. lol I've been a lot better though, definitely buying things more purposely and for the first time since a looong tome I haven't bought ANY clothing in months. Where previously I would buy an average of at least 5+ new garments a months. So I haven't bought any clothes, in part because I haven't really fallen in love with anything, I want to lose 5-10 lbs, and I have some other items on my list that I really needed and wanted to get first. I definitely haven't been a saint, and with the exception of February have not been spending less, just buying less.  Anyway here are some pics of my purchases. I am really, really happy with them. 

 January --- Boots and pin ----needed some basic everyday boots.  Can't really say I needed a Chanel brooch, but I needed this brooch.  

February--- Chanel walet-----I really (kind of) stuck to the one a month thing!! Ok, I bought a bunch of skincare stuff, but my skin has been so dry this winter that I really needed to step up my skin and make up care routine. 

March---  Leiber clutch and 2010 Olive Bal----I am super excited about these. They just came in today. I have been wanting to add more color and exotics to my bag collection, and I virtually have no clutches, so am really pleased.

Sorry these pics are so large, I need to figure out the best way to upload and resize pics.


----------



## MsCandice

These are really nice classic pieces. Looks like you really have been sticking to one a month.  Where'd did you get those flats? May have to get them myself. I like that they are classic, and neutral but with a little twist with the gold cap toe. 



kendal said:


> This has been my experience too, which is why I am starting to love being part of this club.  I went shopping with friends this week and they even commented how my shopping seems to be more strategic.
> 
> Here's an update on my purchases so far.
> 
> January:  Black Valentino dress for special family dinner
> February: (shockingly no purchases!)
> March:  Blue Anthropologie dress & belt
> April:  pre-ordered Lanvin flats today - they should come early April


----------



## MsCandice

Sounds like you did really well with the clean out. Did you really manage to stick to the "IF you aren't wearing it...." I'm curious what time frame you used, like if you haven't used it in 6 months or a a year out it goes?  I have the hardest time with this once. I usually start off with hopes to stick to this but there are certain pieces (ok probably have my wardrobe) that I end up putting back anyway even though they are way over. 

Anyway, congrats! I always feel like I've accomplished something after a clean out.



Bitten said:


> Friends, it's done!!!
> 
> So this weekend my DF was away and I geared myself up for a big clearout and organising session. Sunday dawned bright and early and I decided to dive in head first.
> 
> I decided to be guided by the primary principle: if you aren't wearing it, it serves no purpose taking up space in your closet.
> 
> I also had to consider things like my career direction - I'm not a litigator anymore, I can go to work in jeans and a blazer and I wear a ton of dresses, so the corporate suits are not really necessary any more.
> 
> I was really happy by the end of it - I actually assembled a big collection of items that need repairs and I'm just going to work my way slowly through it. But there were things in there like skirts that I haven't worn in ages because a lining was torn or a hem coming down. I found a couple of summery dresses that I haven't worn simply because I was waiting to dry clean them and I actually threw them all in the wash - they came out fine!
> 
> And I have returned a couple of pieces that I received from Net-a-Porter on Friday - one piece didn't suit me when I tried it on and the other was a beautiful navy dress that I could wear to work but the reality is, I have a navy dress that I can wear to work already and I don't NEED another one.
> 
> I've identified that I need more tops and blouses, but I can take my time acquiring those. I've had a really good look at all my cocktail and party dresses and I'm confident that I have enough pieces to assemble a range of great outfits for all sorts of social occasions - no need for more  I actually went out for dinner on Saturday night and wore a beautiful fuscia satin dress I've had for years with a plum satin clutch and nude patent pumps with big 70s style gold jewellery - it was really fun putting together an outfit with all these different pieces and trying to make it all work.
> 
> There are a couple of pieces in my wishlist that I can still justify being in my wardrobe post clear-out and so I am going to work towards acquiring them. But other than that, I'm going to continue to work hard with what I have and get all the things that need repairs fixed so I can get good use out of them


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> Congratulations on the big clean out!
> 
> When thinking about multiples I also think would I even wear another navy dress - or whatever- or would I always be reaching for my favorite.  This happens to me all the time which is why I tend to only have 1-2 of certain basic clothing items at a time.  Ever since I got my new (and better fitting) Helmut black blazer my other black blazer gets no love.


 
I agree, there's always going to be one piece that you favour so it made no sense for me to replicate something in that way - I'll wear my existing navy dress until it falls apart and then I'll find a new one  

Oh, thank you for the congrats - it actually feels awesome


----------



## Bitten

amacasa said:


> Bitten : great job really very inspiring !
> Lee: umm I'm like you ... I don't want any more multiples ... I've really been behaving more lately ... Thanks to you guys ... I was ready to send the alaia bootie back but then I tried it and want them now ... I guess I will just have to sell 1-2 pairs of unused shoes to make up !!!:shame:


 
Thanks dear, it was hard but worth it - so satisfying now to look in my closet and see a really carefully edited selection.

Not saying there isn't more work to do (I have a disturbing amount of cashmere for someone in a subtropical climate ) but it's definitely a significant part done!

I think you still have to make room for some pure lust purchases - can't be staid and sensible all the time - so go the booties and get lots and lots of wear out of them


----------



## kendal

I pre ordered the flats from lanvin.com.  I haven't seen them anywhere else.  I've been wanting a pair forever, but never quite found the ones until now.  These should complement my blush chanel purse that I have.  

I've really been trying to stick to one a month.  I was ashamed by how many unworn/forgotten clothes (some still with tags attached) I discovered in my closet during the pre-move cleanout.  I'm really trying not to get in that situation again.  





MsCandice said:


> These are really nice classic pieces. Looks like you really have been sticking to one a month.  Where'd did you get those flats? May have to get them myself. I like that they are classic, and neutral but with a little twist with the gold cap toe.


----------



## Bitten

MsCandice said:


> Sounds like you did really well with the clean out.* Did you really manage to stick to the "IF you aren't wearing it...."* I'm curious what time frame you used, like if you haven't used it in 6 months or a a year out it goes?  I have the hardest time with this once. I usually start off with hopes to stick to this but there are certain pieces (ok probably have my wardrobe) that I end up putting back anyway even though they are way over.
> 
> Anyway, congrats! I always feel like I've accomplished something after a clean out.


 
Yip 

It was hard, definitely, but I was determined: there is truly no point in having 'stuff' that you don't use/enjoy/whatever. Clothes aren't supposed to just sit in a closet and never see daylight. 

I won't say I didn't have some pangs of loss that night - that's why I put everything out straightaway, rather than leaving it in bags in my apartment overnight because I would have been completely vulnerable to putting pieces back! :shame:

I assessed things partly on timeframe, partly on lifestyle/career reality check - there were some things that I haven't worn in ages, but that I think now I will definitely have use for (in fact, Sunday afternoon I wore a lovely little navy silk chiffon dress I haven't worn in literally years - now I think it will be a bit of a go-to day to night dress for warmer weather )

On the other hand there were a lot of pieces like suits (gorgeous McQueen black jacket) that I simply will not wear - my career has changed, it's not so corporate (even though my job is more senior and highly paid than before, the culture is different).

So it's definitely a balance and each person will need different criteria but I'm a big outfit planner and one of the best indicators for me with a piece was whether I could immediately put an outfit together for a specific occasion that is coming up - whether that be a trip I'm taking soon, or the pre-wedding weekend for my brother and his fiancé in April, or catch-up brunches with girlfriends that I have scheduled in the coming weeks, or special Easter dinner with my DF. 

If it ticked those boxes - I kept it


----------



## roman_holiday

kendal said:


> This has been my experience too, which is why I am starting to love being part of this club.  I went shopping with friends this week and they even commented how my shopping seems to be more strategic.
> 
> Here's an update on my purchases so far.
> 
> January:  Black Valentino dress for special family dinner
> February: (shockingly no purchases!)
> March:  Blue Anthropologie dress & belt
> April:  pre-ordered Lanvin flats today - they should come early April



Lovely purchases! And you're doing great in terms of number of items each month!!


----------



## roman_holiday

Bitten said:


> Friends, it's done!!! D



Congrats on finishing the closet clearout!!


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> I think so, yes. But I've heard a lot about them not being as comfortable as other brands so I'm a bit worried. Guess I'll just have to try.



Yes try them on! I was also afraid they were uncomfortable, but I was already able to  walk a whole working day in them when I just got them, they are soo comfy!There are so many different styles out there, I should just try them out and see which one fits best. They are not all 6" heels


----------



## Myrkur

I think I'll try to participate, but I will exclude basic stuff..


----------



## Bitten

Myrkur said:


> I think I'll try to participate, but I will exclude basic stuff..



I think that's very reasonable  Good luck!! 

Meanwhile, I've just ordered these two pieces for work as my March pieces:

1. Grey tweed dress

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/359549

2. Marigold silk blouse

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/363813

Both ideal for work and I don't have anything similar


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> Yes try them on! I was also afraid they were uncomfortable, but I was already able to  walk a whole working day in them when I just got them, they are soo comfy!There are so many different styles out there, I should just try them out and see which one fits best. They are not all 6" heels


 So true! Will need to look for a pair lower than 6' that's fore sure he he.

Which style do you have? I'm considering the Ron Ron but don't know if that'll be a good "beginner/first" style.


----------



## Bitten

COPENHAGEN said:


> So true! Will need to look for a pair lower than 6' that's fore sure he he.
> 
> Which style do you have? I'm considering the Ron Ron but don't know if that'll be a good "beginner/first" style.



I like the Simple 70s for a classic but practice style for work but I know for most Louboutin fans this would be almost too basic


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> So true! Will need to look for a pair lower than 6' that's fore sure he he.
> 
> Which style do you have? I'm considering the Ron Ron but don't know if that'll be a good "beginner/first" style.



I have the bianca in 140, but they also have them in 120. They are so comfortable! I think I'm going to buy another pair in nude. I've heard the Very Prive and (new) simples are also very comfortable.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Bitten said:


> I like the Simple 70s for a classic but practice style for work but I know for most Louboutin fans this would be almost too basic





Myrkur said:


> I have the bianca in 140, but they also have them in 120. They are so comfortable! I think I'm going to buy another pair in nude. I've heard the Very Prive and (new) simples are also very comfortable.


I think I could do a little more thank 70 depending on how comfy they are. But 140 would kill me  Oh well I just need to try them on in my local CL store. But not before April - this IS the one a month club after all 

Thanks for you help, ladies.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Bitten said:


> I think that's very reasonable  Good luck!!
> 
> Meanwhile, I've just ordered these two pieces for work as my March pieces:
> 
> 1. Grey tweed dress
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/359549
> 
> 2. Marigold silk blouse
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/363813
> 
> Both ideal for work and I don't have anything similar


GREAT buys  Oh my, the silk blouse is available in my size...


----------



## Myrkur

I'm going to New York in in 3 weeks, I want to start there by purchasing one 'big' item, just not sure what, lol, my wish list is too big.


----------



## LeeMiller

kendal said:


> I pre ordered the flats from lanvin.com.  I haven't seen them anywhere else.  I've been wanting a pair forever, but never quite found the ones until now.  These should complement my blush chanel purse that I have.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just my experience but Lanvin flats were very uncomfortable.  If you do find them comfortable then I would suggest taking them to your cobbler because the lack of a proper heel they tend to get worn quickly if you walk a bit - but I do live in the city so I'm hard on my shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's very reasonable  Good luck!!
> 
> Meanwhile, I've just ordered these two pieces for work as my March pieces:
> 
> 1. Grey tweed dress
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/359549
> 
> 2. Marigold silk blouse
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/363813
> 
> Both ideal for work and I don't have anything similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the blouse, but I LOVE that dress!  It has a 40s vibe to it, which is similar to my current favorite dresses in my closet.  I found a dress by Betsey Johnson which is amazing on me and have been stalking Ebay for other sizes/patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> COPENHAGEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true! Will need to look for a pair lower than 6' that's fore sure he he.
> 
> Which style do you have? I'm considering the Ron Ron but don't know if that'll be a good "beginner/first" style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a pair of simples (I think that is the style) that I kept, but they aren't so comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> Myrkur said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to New York in in 3 weeks, I want to start there by purchasing one 'big' item, just not sure what, lol, my wish list is too big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll fall in love with something!  I would choose something that I could use a lot - maybe almost daily/weekly - that way you'll have this great memory attached to it.  I love shopping on trips myself!
Click to expand...


----------



## lucywife

Bitten said:


> I think that's very reasonable  Good luck!!
> 
> Meanwhile, I've just ordered these two pieces for work as my March pieces:
> 
> 1. Grey tweed dress
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/359549
> 
> 2. Marigold silk blouse
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/363813
> 
> Both ideal for work and I don't have anything similar



Gorgeous dress! I can't see the blouse.

I'm making a Wish list of items I really like and won't buy ullhair: Counting money not spent therefore saved. So far there are two items: a cocktail dress added yesterday (I don't think I will wear more than once) and added today an underwear top from the brand I love, but I opened my box of unworn underwear and there are 4! of his cousins waiting their turn to be worn. I want to add in this list everything I pass on to sort of analyze my wants/needs.


----------



## newmommy_va

Sometimes I wish I had multiples of my favorites, since they wear out so much quicker than non-favorites. But ultimately, I end up telling myself that by the time they wear out, I'll want something new. 

On the other hand - very few items I have multiple colors of - were ever worth it. Since my favorites see the most action, I never wear the other colors. Ugh.



LeeMiller said:


> Congratulations on the big clean out!
> 
> When thinking about multiples I also think would I even wear another navy dress - or whatever- or would I always be reaching for my favorite.  This happens to me all the time which is why I tend to only have 1-2 of certain basic clothing items at a time.  Ever since I got my new (and better fitting) Helmut black blazer my other black blazer gets no love.



Congrats on keeping those very cool booties!!



amacasa said:


> Bitten : great job really very inspiring !
> Lee: umm I'm like you ... I don't want any more multiples ... I've really been behaving more lately ... Thanks to you guys ... I was ready to send the alaia bootie back but then I tried it and want them now ... I guess I will just have to sell 1-2 pairs of unused shoes to make up !!!:shame:



Welcome *Myrkur* and *MsCandice*! I think anyone can start this, no matter what state they think their wardrobe is in. It's just a matter of deciding whether or not this is something worth trying, kwim?



Myrkur said:


> Well, I already stopped buyings thing impulsively since 2 years or so, but I don't have much of a basic wardrobe, so I keep buying and buying.. I should really go through my closet and buy more basics, once that's done, I can start doing this I guess





MsCandice said:


> I feel like you, where  don't have a  lot of the basics I need before I can really stick to this. It can be so hard to find certain basics though.



Welcome to the club! You've started with some great pieces!!



MsCandice said:


> Ok, so I joined the club and have been really silent, but my shopping has not. lol I've been a lot better though, definitely buying things more purposely and for the first time since a looong tome I haven't bought ANY clothing in months. Where previously I would buy an average of at least 5+ new garments a months. So I haven't bought any clothes, in part because I haven't really fallen in love with anything, I want to lose 5-10 lbs, and I have some other items on my list that I really needed and wanted to get first. I definitely haven't been a saint, and with the exception of February have not been spending less, just buying less.  Anyway here are some pics of my purchases. I am really, really happy with them.
> 
> January --- Boots and pin ----needed some basic everyday boots.  Can't really say I needed a Chanel brooch, but I needed this brooch.
> 
> February--- Chanel walet-----I really (kind of) stuck to the one a month thing!! Ok, I bought a bunch of skincare stuff, but my skin has been so dry this winter that I really needed to step up my skin and make up care routine.
> 
> March---  Leiber clutch and 2010 Olive Bal----I am super excited about these. They just came in today. I have been wanting to add more color and exotics to my bag collection, and I virtually have no clutches, so am really pleased.
> 
> Sorry these pics are so large, I need to figure out the best way to upload and resize pics.


----------



## newmommy_va

I've been really happy with my Lanvin flats! They're metallic beige and work with practically everything I have.



kendal said:


> I pre ordered the flats from lanvin.com.  I haven't seen them anywhere else.  I've been wanting a pair forever, but never quite found the ones until now.  These should complement my blush chanel purse that I have.
> 
> I've really been trying to stick to one a month.  I was ashamed by how many unworn/forgotten clothes (some still with tags attached) I discovered in my closet during the pre-move cleanout.  I'm really trying not to get in that situation again.



Oh... what a beautiful dress! 



Bitten said:


> I think that's very reasonable  Good luck!!
> 
> Meanwhile, I've just ordered these two pieces for work as my March pieces:
> 
> 1. Grey tweed dress
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/359549
> 
> 2. Marigold silk blouse
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/363813
> 
> Both ideal for work and I don't have anything similar



Good luck!! That's quite the test for the (ish) a month club! But you'll surely leave with something amazing... 



Myrkur said:


> I'm going to New York in in 3 weeks, I want to start there by purchasing one 'big' item, just not sure what, lol, my wish list is too big.



My wish list is bananas. lol. But the truth is, I don't _need_ any of it. They're just beautiful things I'd like to have. But it's so much fun to window shop (or fantasy shop), that I still keep a wish list, anyway. 



lucywife said:


> Gorgeous dress! I can't see the blouse.
> 
> I'm making a Wish list of items I really like and won't buy ullhair: Counting money not spent therefore saved. So far there are two items: a cocktail dress added yesterday (I don't think I will wear more than once) and added today an underwear top from the brand I love, but I opened my box of unworn underwear and there are 4! of his cousins waiting their turn to be worn. I want to add in this list everything I pass on to sort of analyze my wants/needs.


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> My wish list is bananas. lol. But the truth is, I don't _need_ any of it. They're just beautiful things I'd like to have. *But it's so much fun to window shop (or fantasy shop), that I still keep a wish list, anyway.*


 
Definitely!! I actually find using a wishlist function helps me get an idea of the season and I'm now using it to identify pieces I already have that work in well with the current look and re-styling them.

Plus, life needs a bit of fantasy in it somewhere 

I'm pleased you girls like the dress, I have been after a grey dress for work for AGES but couldn't ever find quite the right one - tailored, chic, good colour - I'm hoping this one will  be the elusive piece 

And the blouse is just a pretty pop of colour that I can definitely work in with my existing wardrobe very nicely - the only difficulties as always with buying stuff online is going to come down to fit and neckline issues (always a risk )


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> kendal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my experience but Lanvin flats were very uncomfortable.  If you do find them comfortable then I would suggest taking them to your cobbler because the lack of a proper heel they tend to get worn quickly if you walk a bit - but *I do live in the city so I'm hard on my shoes.*
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the blouse, but I LOVE that dress!  It has a 40s vibe to it, which is similar to my current favorite dresses in my closet.  I found a dress by Betsey Johnson which is amazing on me and have been stalking Ebay for other sizes/patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!! Sometimes I wonder if I'm too hard on them, I bought a pair of ballet flats (Ninewest) earlier this year just to alternate so  I'm not overwearing my heels so much, especially for work.
> 
> I can't wait to see my new dress - I don't think I'll be able to wear it straightaway, it's still pretty warm here at the moment and that tweed looks pretty substantial but still looking forward to it for the cooler months
Click to expand...


----------



## ennna

I really like this thread, the 1 a month thing is not for me but in some way I'm doing a similar thing. I really cleaned out my closet last year, made 3 piles: charity, not sure, and keepers. The keepers are in my closet and I try to check every few months and take out the stuff I don't wear. The problem is the 'not sure' pile... Those are a lot of clothes I do like, but never wear and actually don't really miss too, but I'm afraid to give them to charity in case I'll regret that. I'd also love to let my friends take stuff but unfortunately we're not the same sizes.

While typing I realized I just have to do it because there are like 10 boxes of 'not sure' stuff on top of my closet and I've never wanted to take something out the past few months. So I'm gonna sort them out next week! This thread is already helping me, haha! 

The thing I want to change is I (used to) buy everything I liked, but didn't think about really wearing it on a daily basis and whether it's a match with my other clothes and lifestyle. Like I bought those weird party dresses at River Island, had like 8 of them, but never wear them. Not only weird things, but things that look like items I already own but never wear or are less pretty (so WHY buy more??). It's not like I need the clothes or something, the 'keepers' part is taking up a room, haha! So decided a few rules for myself:
1. clean out the closet every few months and only keep things I wear and really like. This also helps me to decide what I 'need'
2. Don't buy stuff that really looks like something I already own (another colour could be okay, depending on the item)
3. Don't buy stuff that looks like something I own but is less pretty (you would think this is logical but it's not... )
4. don't buy something that looks like something I want because I'll still want and buy the real thing later on
5. Is it easy to wear with my wardrobe and lifestyle? (so: will I wear it enough)
6. of course... do I LOVE it???

My goal is not to spend less (would be nice though), but to wear most of my clothes instead of giving half of it away unworn! That way my closet is easier: only things I love and wear, without the cloudiness of stuff that doesn't belong there. For buying... right now I think 1 piece a week is alright but I think that will slowly decrease. 

Just wanted to write down my stuff but if you guys have some opinions or advice I would love to hear those!


----------



## roman_holiday

ennna said:


> I really like this thread, the 1 a month thing is not for me but in some way I'm doing a similar thing. I really cleaned out my closet last year, made 3 piles: charity, not sure, and keepers. The keepers are in my closet and I try to check every few months and take out the stuff I don't wear. The problem is the 'not sure' pile... Those are a lot of clothes I do like, but never wear and actually don't really miss too, but I'm afraid to give them to charity in case I'll regret that. I'd also love to let my friends take stuff but unfortunately we're not the same sizes.
> 
> While typing I realized I just have to do it because there are like 10 boxes of 'not sure' stuff on top of my closet and I've never wanted to take something out the past few months. So I'm gonna sort them out next week! This thread is already helping me, haha!
> 
> The thing I want to change is *I (used to) buy everything I liked, but didn't think about really wearing it on a daily basis and whether it's a match with my other clothes and lifestyle*. Like I bought those weird party dresses at River Island, had like 8 of them, but never wear them. Not only weird things, but things that look like items I already own but never wear or are less pretty (so WHY buy more??). It's not like I need the clothes or something, the 'keepers' part is taking up a room, haha! So decided a few rules for myself:
> 1. clean out the closet every few months and only keep things I wear and really like. This also helps me to decide what I 'need'
> 2. Don't buy stuff that really looks like something I already own (another colour could be okay, depending on the item)
> 3. Don't buy stuff that looks like something I own but is less pretty (you would think this is logical but it's not... )
> 4. don't buy something that looks like something I want because I'll still want and buy the real thing later on
> 5. Is it easy to wear with my wardrobe and lifestyle? (so: will I wear it enough)
> 6. of course... do I LOVE it???
> 
> My goal is not to spend less (would be nice though), but to wear most of my clothes instead of giving half of it away unworn! That way my closet is easier: only things I love and wear, without the cloudiness of stuff that doesn't belong there. For buying... right now I think 1 piece a week is alright but I think that will slowly decrease.
> 
> Just wanted to write down my stuff but if you guys have some opinions or advice I would love to hear those!


 
I (used to) have the same issue, but this thread has helped me think much more carefully about what I buy. I like your list of rules. 

Regarding your 10 boxes of stuff, I think it's a good decision to just let them go. I donted or sold a lot of things recently and I have only sort of regretted one item so far. The rest were things that I kind of liked, but probably would not have worn anyway. I enjoy having less clutter in my closet more than I would enjoy having those items.


----------



## Jesssh

I'm thinking about this bag for May (without the shoulder strap):




It's not available in this color yet. It's been on my wishlist for a while.

I have the larger version (the weekender) and the leather is awesome. This one would be a recreational day bag. I like this size because it looks like a big - not too big - purse, it's easy to drop your jacket into it (and small purchases, and clothes you want to match when shopping, etc.), and the leather can take a beating within reason and still look good. The blue goes great with jeans, it's a fun color and it's easy to keep clean. It's a men's bag, but without the strap, it looks feminine enough like any other tote.


----------



## Bitten

Jesssh said:


> I'm thinking about this bag for May (without the shoulder strap):
> 
> View attachment 2110059
> 
> 
> It's not available in this color yet. It's been on my wishlist for a while.
> 
> I have the larger version (the weekender) and the leather is awesome. This one would be a recreational day bag. I like this size because it looks like a big - not too big - purse, it's easy to drop your jacket into it (and small purchases, and clothes you want to match when shopping, etc.), and the leather can take a beating within reason and still look good. The blue goes great with jeans, it's a fun color and it's easy to keep clean. It's a men's bag, but without the strap, it looks feminine enough like any other tote.


 
I really like this bag, it sounds very practical but still stylish (I agree, I LOVE blue bags with jeans) - and I like how you've clearly thought about how much you'll be able to use it, it sounds like it will be an absolutely perfect and worthy addition


----------



## Bitten

ennna said:


> I really like this thread, the 1 a month thing is not for me but in some way I'm doing a similar thing. I really cleaned out my closet last year, made 3 piles: charity, not sure, and keepers. The keepers are in my closet and I try to check every few months and take out the stuff I don't wear. The problem is the 'not sure' pile... Those are a lot of clothes I do like, but never wear and actually don't really miss too, but I'm afraid to give them to charity in case I'll regret that. I'd also love to let my friends take stuff but unfortunately we're not the same sizes.
> 
> While typing I realized I just have to do it because there are like 10 boxes of 'not sure' stuff on top of my closet and I've never wanted to take something out the past few months. So I'm gonna sort them out next week! This thread is already helping me, haha!
> 
> The thing I want to change is I (used to) buy everything I liked, but didn't think about really wearing it on a daily basis and whether it's a match with my other clothes and lifestyle. Like I bought those weird party dresses at River Island, had like 8 of them, but never wear them. Not only weird things, but things that look like items I already own but never wear or are less pretty (so WHY buy more??). It's not like I need the clothes or something, the 'keepers' part is taking up a room, haha! So decided a few rules for myself:
> 1. clean out the closet every few months and only keep things I wear and really like. This also helps me to decide what I 'need'
> 2. Don't buy stuff that really looks like something I already own (another colour could be okay, depending on the item)
> 3. Don't buy stuff that looks like something I own but is less pretty (you would think this is logical but it's not... )
> 4. don't buy something that looks like something I want because I'll still want and buy the real thing later on
> 5. Is it easy to wear with my wardrobe and lifestyle? (so: will I wear it enough)
> 6. of course... do I LOVE it???
> 
> My goal is not to spend less (would be nice though), but to wear most of my clothes instead of giving half of it away unworn! That way my closet is easier: only things I love and wear, without the cloudiness of stuff that doesn't belong there. For buying... right now I think 1 piece a week is alright but I think that will slowly decrease.
> 
> Just wanted to write down my stuff but if you guys have some opinions or advice I would love to hear those!


 
Sounds like you've already made some great headway into decluttering 

I like your list. I think we all have those moments when we think "I really wish I hadn't cleared out those..." but I think it's important not to get bogged down by those thoughts - move on. 

And I'm definitely not strictly adhering to one item per month - I just bought two yesterday!! But what this group is helping me do is to consider things more thoroughly and realistically try and imagine a new item fitting into my current wardrobe, create a variety of outfits AND make sure that I neither purchase something I already have a version of OR purchase something that I will need to buy three additional things just to get one outfit together. 

I ended up with a massive collection of pieces that need to be repaired and I'm slowly working my way through it  - dropped some shoes off this morning to have heels fixed. I'm really looking forward to having my full wardrobe back in circulation!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sorry gals to be off topic but this thread moves quickly so I hope someone can help - 

Was there a thread here in the Wardrobe sub forum called something like 

"worth it, not worth it? Or something along those lines? I have searched all over PF for it and nada.

It was great! Gals gave opinions on what they considered was worth the money- vice/versa. 

If anyone can help, I would certainly appreciate it


----------



## newmommy_va

np, here it is: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/totally-worth-it-totally-not-worth-it-786834.html

lol... this thread does move fast, doesn't it 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Sorry gals to be off topic but this thread moves quickly so I hope someone can help -
> 
> Was there a thread here in the Wardrobe sub forum called something like
> 
> "worth it, not worth it? Or something along those lines? I have searched all over PF for it and nada.
> 
> It was great! Gals gave opinions on what they considered was worth the money- vice/versa.
> 
> If anyone can help, I would certainly appreciate it


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

newmommy_va said:


> np, here it is: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/totally-worth-it-totally-not-worth-it-786834.html
> 
> lol... this thread does move fast, doesn't it



Aww you're the best!


----------



## ennna

roman_holiday said:


> I (used to) have the same issue, but this thread has helped me think much more carefully about what I buy. I like your list of rules.
> 
> Regarding your 10 boxes of stuff, I think it's a good decision to just let them go. I donted or sold a lot of things recently and I have only sort of regretted one item so far. The rest were things that I kind of liked, but probably would not have worn anyway. I enjoy having less clutter in my closet more than I would enjoy having those items.



Yes it's all about thinking carefully instead of just liking and buying it! I like my closet SO much more now, not just because I buy better items but also because there's not so much mess in between those! I agree it's worth letting them go, even though maybe I'll miss some stuff (but probably not since I haven't anyway), but the feeling that it's gone and organized is worth it 



Bitten said:


> Sounds like you've already made some great headway into decluttering
> 
> I like your list. I think we all have those moments when we think "I really wish I hadn't cleared out those..." but I think it's important not to get bogged down by those thoughts - move on.
> 
> And I'm definitely not strictly adhering to one item per month - I just bought two yesterday!! But what this group is helping me do is to consider things more thoroughly and realistically try and imagine a new item fitting into my current wardrobe, create a variety of outfits AND make sure that I neither purchase something I already have a version of OR purchase something that I will need to buy three additional things just to get one outfit together.
> 
> I ended up with a massive collection of pieces that need to be repaired and I'm slowly working my way through it  - dropped some shoes off this morning to have heels fixed. I'm really looking forward to having my full wardrobe back in circulation!!



That's exactly the thought I have about those boxes "what if I will miss it". Last year was easier, I had more stuff I didn't want, that's also why I made those boxes: if I'll not miss it when it's in the box, I probably won't miss it later on! But it's been in the boxes a bit too long, haha! Ahh that's also great! I'm lazy too for repairing, trying to change that because it's annoying when I want to wear something and can't and there's not enough time to get it fixed! Your rules are kind of the same, they're good rules haha!


----------



## Myrkur

I'm cleaning out my closet right now and made collages of basic things I need in my wardrobe


----------



## Antonia

This is a great thread and very inspirational...I've been lurking here for a little while now and finally read all the pages.  I know a woman who owns a high end consignment shop 1/2 hour from where I live and she told me she goes to the house of one of her super rich clients and helps with the closet clear outs.  She will put the items that are to be consigned in a corner of the huge walk in closet but doesn't take them right away.  She leaves them there for a while and she said if there are things that she hasn't gravitated towards to put back, those are the items that get consigned.  I wanted to suggest that as a good way to not get rid of something too quickly that you may later regret.  I shop consignment and this allows me to have really nice (quality over quantity) items in my closet without guilt.  For instance, I bought a 2 piece black Chanel suit while in FL this past Feb. at one of the higher end consignment shops in Palm Beach for $1200.  This is a suit that probably cost $4,000+ which I could never justify paying!  Another great find was 2 weeks ago I bought a 1 or 2 season old Burberry London spring jacket for $75....probably retailed for about $800-ish.  I cannot wait to wear it!  Hope I'm not going off topic but do any of you shop consignment?


----------



## Jesssh

I agree with not getting rid of things too quickly. Every once in a while, I'll see an item in a fashion blog that reminds me of something I used to wear. If it's not worn out or way too small and I don't hate it, I'll keep it. Sometimes it makes its way back into my current wardrobe.

BTW, that blue tote I wanted just got posted to the Coach web site today. If I get a PCE discount in mid-late April, I'll probably order it.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Jesssh said:


> I agree with not getting rid of things too quickly. Every once in a while, I'll see an item in a fashion blog that reminds me of something I used to wear. If it's not worn out or way too small and I don't hate it, I'll keep it. Sometimes it makes its way back into my current wardrobe.
> 
> BTW, that blue tote I wanted just got posted to the Coach web site today. If I get a PCE discount in mid-late April, I'll probably order it.



Would this coupon deal help you out? I'm not sure what it applies to but I remembered getting this in my inbox when I read your post.



Antonia said:


> This is a great thread and very inspirational...I've been lurking here for a little while now and finally read all the pages.  I know a woman who owns a high end consignment shop 1/2 hour from where I live and she told me she goes to the house of one of her super rich clients and helps with the closet clear outs.  She will put the items that are to be consigned in a corner of the huge walk in closet but doesn't take them right away.  She leaves them there for a while and she said if there are things that she hasn't gravitated towards to put back, those are the items that get consigned.  I wanted to suggest that as a good way to not get rid of something too quickly that you may later regret.  I shop consignment and this allows me to have really nice (quality over quantity) items in my closet without guilt.  For instance, I bought a 2 piece black Chanel suit while in FL this past Feb. at one of the higher end consignment shops in Palm Beach for $1200.  This is a suit that probably cost $4,000+ which I could never justify paying!  Another great find was 2 weeks ago I bought a 1 or 2 season old Burberry London spring jacket for $75....probably retailed for about $800-ish.  I cannot wait to wear it!  Hope I'm not going off topic but do any of you shop consignment?



I LOVE shopping consignment! So far I haven't picked up any premier designer stuff for myself because they're never my size. I buy all of my cashmere sweaters second hand, and I've found a Rag & Bone cashmere sweater dress, and a super cool 90's vintage corset jacket. I've also scored new Tods ballet flats and Loeffler Randall sandals for $40 each.

Your Chanel & Burberry finds sound amazing, I'm so jealous  I know I'll strike gold one of these days as long as I keep looking.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Jesssh said:


> I agree with not getting rid of things too quickly. Every once in a while, I'll see an item in a fashion blog that reminds me of something I used to wear. If it's not worn out or way too small and I don't hate it, I'll keep it. Sometimes it makes its way back into my current wardrobe.
> 
> BTW, that blue tote I wanted just got posted to the Coach web site today. If I get a PCE discount in mid-late April, I'll probably order it.



Crap, the link wouldn't post. Go to the Gilt City website, there is a 25% off deal for Coach


----------



## Jesssh

BagsNBaubles said:


> Crap, the link wouldn't post. Go to the Gilt City website, there is a 25% off deal for Coach



Thanks for the tip. My city isn't on the gilt list, but I'm fine with waiting for PCE. I've already purchased one(ish) items for January-April, plus a scarf and some basics (6!) which didn't count. The tote will be my "pre-May" purchase, unless I talk myself out of it before then (probably won't ).

A least my 2013 wish list is getting shorter. After the tote, there are 3 things left: one definite (khaki trench jacket), two on the "still thinking about it" list (black sandals, gold or twotone watch). 2014's wish list, OTOH, is getting rather long.....


----------



## roman_holiday

Jesssh said:


> I'm thinking about this bag for May (without the shoulder strap):
> 
> View attachment 2110059
> 
> 
> It's not available in this color yet. It's been on my wishlist for a while.
> 
> I have the larger version (the weekender) and the leather is awesome. This one would be a recreational day bag. I like this size because it looks like a big - not too big - purse, it's easy to drop your jacket into it (and small purchases, and clothes you want to match when shopping, etc.), and the leather can take a beating within reason and still look good. The blue goes great with jeans, it's a fun color and it's easy to keep clean. It's a men's bag, but without the strap, it looks feminine enough like any other tote.


 
This is a great looking bag! And it sounds really practical. I would never have guessed it's from the men's line if you hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## Antonia

BagsNBaubles said:


> Would this coupon deal help you out? I'm not sure what it applies to but I remembered getting this in my inbox when I read your post.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE shopping consignment! So far I haven't picked up any premier designer stuff for myself because they're never my size. I buy all of my cashmere sweaters second hand, and I've found a Rag & Bone cashmere sweater dress, and a super cool 90's vintage corset jacket. I've also scored new Tods ballet flats and Loeffler Randall sandals for $40 each.
> 
> Your Chanel & Burberry finds sound amazing, I'm so jealous  I know I'll strike gold one of these days as long as I keep looking.


 
You just have to keep looking as the good stuff sells as quickly as it arrives!  The amazing stuff I find at the prices I get...it's just crazy good!


----------



## lucywife

I LOVE outlet shopping, especially in Woodbury Commons, NY state. It is like a klondike of happy discoveries, one is better than the next. Loro Piana outlet boutique is one of my very favorites. They closed down Chanel, I believe, but have lots of great premier designers stores like YSL, Bottega Veneta, Fendi, Gucci, Balenciaga and so on. 
When I lived in Texas, I was going to NM Last Calls almost every single day, that's how crazy good it is there inventory-wise (spent a lot of money there too).


----------



## Myrkur

lucywife said:


> I LOVE outlet shopping, especially in *Woodbury Commons*, NY state. It is like a klondike of happy discoveries, one is better than the next. Loro Piana outlet boutique is one of my very favorites. They closed down Chanel, I believe, but have lots of great premier designers stores like YSL, Bottega Veneta, Fendi, Gucci, Balenciaga and so on.
> When I lived in Texas, I was going to NM Last Calls almost every single day, that's how crazy good it is there inventory-wise (spent a lot of money there too).



Yup I'm def going to ignore all the outlets when I'm in NY lol, I know myself.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

lucywife said:


> I LOVE outlet shopping, especially in Woodbury Commons, NY state. It is like a klondike of happy discoveries, one is better than the next. Loro Piana outlet boutique is one of my very favorites. They closed down Chanel, I believe, but have lots of great premier designers stores like YSL, Bottega Veneta, Fendi, Gucci, Balenciaga and so on.
> When I lived in Texas, I was going to NM Last Calls almost every single day, that's how crazy good it is there inventory-wise (spent a lot of money there too).



I guess I'm lucky/unlucky not to be too close to any great outlets! I do get into some trouble at Nordstrom Rack though, mine gets the cast offs from the flagship store so there are goodies to be found.


----------



## LeeMiller

Bitten said:


> And the blouse is just a pretty pop of colour that I can definitely work in with my existing wardrobe very nicely - the only difficulties as always with buying stuff online is going to come down to fit *and neckline issues *(always a risk )



YES!  Neckline issues!  I'm an attorney and it is difficult to find things that aren't too low cut.  I've resorted to having a button added to a button-up to make the neckline higher for work.



Bitten said:


> LeeMiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!! Sometimes I wonder if I'm too hard on them, I bought a pair of ballet flats (Ninewest) earlier this year just to alternate so  I'm not overwearing my heels so much, especially for work.
> 
> I can't wait to see my new dress - I don't think I'll be able to wear it straightaway, it's still pretty warm here at the moment and that tweed looks pretty substantial but still looking forward to it for the cooler months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear pants so it is a big problem because most pants work either for flats or jeans.  The streets seem to chew up my heels - I need to have a cobbler fix a few pairs right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ennna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 1. clean out the closet every few months and only keep things I wear and really like. This also helps me to decide what I 'need'
> 2. Don't buy stuff that really looks like something I already own (another colour could be okay, depending on the item)
> *3. Don't buy stuff that looks like something I own but is less pretty (you would think this is logical but it's not... )*
> 4. don't buy something that looks like something I want because I'll still want and buy the real thing later on
> 5. Is it easy to wear with my wardrobe and lifestyle? (so: will I wear it enough)
> 6. of course... do I LOVE it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like your list.  And the bolded one cracks me up - because I think we all buy what we are comfortable buying (seriously someone shoot me if I buy another cardigan for work!)
> 
> 
> 
> Jesssh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about this bag for May (without the shoulder strap):
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great color and shape!  I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Antonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I'm not going off topic but do any of you shop consignment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to but time is an issue now.  There is a place close by that I've dropped off clothes to and sometimes check it out - but lately I feel like consignment is more expensive than a great sale at Saks (for the most part).
Click to expand...


----------



## Jesssh

LeeMiller said:


> I wear pants so it is a big problem because most pants work either for flats or jeans.  The streets seem to chew up my heels - I need to have a cobbler fix a few pairs right now.



This is one of the reasons I bought the nike wedge sneakers. My legs look too short in flats, so I don't buy them. I just buy heels now (for work) or wedges or boots with block heels, and I have the nike wedge sneakers for when I need comfortable shoes. I have some jeans that are shorter length for when I want to wear flip flops or sneakers, but the nice trousers are hemmed for heels.

Not all wedge sneakers are more comfortable than boots. The nikes are.


----------



## LeeMiller

I bought something that may be going back...I'd wear it with the sleeves up, a tee shirt and jeans, so it is definitely a weekend jacket, but I think it may be too young for me.  I'm in my late 30s and was hoping for something casual/cool - but just don't know.  Also, I wouldn't say it is comfortable - the fabric is sort of stiff - but it is a great cut/design.  I had to size down since it is completely sold out so it is more fitted on me.  Honest opinions?  It is 3.1 Phillip Lim and pricey!  Maybe a soft leather jacket would work better?


----------



## jess236

Great thread..love seeing everyone's purchases!  I needed a light casual jacket for spring and decided on this Burberry quilted one in black.  It's so comfortable and easy to wear. 

http://us.burberry.com/store/womens...rest_week1229_croppedquiltedjacket&WT.tsrc=sm

I'd also like to get a silk crepon scarf but I'm not exactly decided on the color...but I am drawn by the turquoise one:

http://us.burberry.com/store/womens-accessories/scarves/silk/prod-38687951-check-silk-crépon-scarf/


----------



## jess236

MsCandice said:


> Ok, so I joined the club and have been really silent, but my shopping has not. lol I've been a lot better though, definitely buying things more purposely and for the first time since a looong tome I haven't bought ANY clothing in months. Where previously I would buy an average of at least 5+ new garments a months. So I haven't bought any clothes, in part because I haven't really fallen in love with anything, I want to lose 5-10 lbs, and I have some other items on my list that I really needed and wanted to get first. I definitely haven't been a saint, and with the exception of February have not been spending less, just buying less.  Anyway here are some pics of my purchases. I am really, really happy with them.
> 
> January --- Boots and pin ----needed some basic everyday boots.  Can't really say I needed a Chanel brooch, but I needed this brooch.
> 
> February--- Chanel walet-----I really (kind of) stuck to the one a month thing!! Ok, I bought a bunch of skincare stuff, but my skin has been so dry this winter that I really needed to step up my skin and make up care routine.
> 
> March---  Leiber clutch and 2010 Olive Bal----I am super excited about these. They just came in today. I have been wanting to add more color and exotics to my bag collection, and I virtually have no clutches, so am really pleased.
> 
> Sorry these pics are so large, I need to figure out the best way to upload and resize pics.


Your olive Bal is super gorgeous...congrats on the purchase!


----------



## jadecee

LeeMiller said:


> I bought something that may be going back...I'd wear it with the sleeves up, a tee shirt and jeans, so it is definitely a weekend jacket, but I think it may be too young for me.  I'm in my late 30s and was hoping for something casual/cool - but just don't know.  Also, I wouldn't say it is comfortable - the fabric is sort of stiff - but it is a great cut/design.  I had to size down since it is completely sold out so it is more fitted on me.  Honest opinions?  It is 3.1 Phillip Lim and pricey!  Maybe a soft leather jacket would work better?



I LOVE this jacket.  I don't think it's too young for you, but for the price, I worry about how "trendy" it is.  That's basically what's holding me back.  I can't justify the price for something I won't be able to wear the death.

It is definitely gorgeous though!  I saw it on a lady in her 50s this week and she looked fabulous so I don't think the jacket is too young at all!


----------



## Jesssh

LeeMiller said:


> I bought something that may be going back...I'd wear it with the sleeves up, a tee shirt and jeans, so it is definitely a weekend jacket, but I think it may be too young for me.  I'm in my late 30s and was hoping for something casual/cool - but just don't know.  Also, I wouldn't say it is comfortable - the fabric is sort of stiff - but it is a great cut/design.  I had to size down since it is completely sold out so it is more fitted on me.  Honest opinions?  It is 3.1 Phillip Lim and pricey!  Maybe a soft leather jacket would work better?



I think you have to love it to pull it off. It sounds like you don't love it on you.

I could see it on anyone. Why don't you try it on with different clothes and shoes and take pictures? Set up a camera with a delay so you can take pics without a mirror, or have someone else take pictures of you. Then look at the pics a day or two later and decide.


----------



## newmommy_va

Ditto, here! Great shopping - outlets and otherwise - are a trek for me - which is _great_ for my wallet!



BagsNBaubles said:


> I guess I'm lucky/unlucky not to be too close to any great outlets! I do get into some trouble at Nordstrom Rack though, mine gets the cast offs from the flagship store so there are goodies to be found.



Oh yes! In my case, I'm petite, so everything hits me lower than on a model, so I've definitely altered my share of necklines.

And I agree about your assessment of consignment shopping. My local consignment stores _are_ more expensive than designer sales or outlet sales. On the other hand, I do fantasy shop various online consignment retailers... since I'm open to great deals. 



LeeMiller said:


> YES!  Neckline issues!  I'm an attorney and it is difficult to find things that aren't too low cut.  I've resorted to having a button added to a button-up to make the neckline higher for work.
> 
> I used to but time is an issue now.  There is a place close by that I've dropped off clothes to and sometimes check it out - but lately I feel like consignment is more expensive than a great sale at Saks (for the most part).



I used to feel self-conscious about feeling short in flats, but I love flats! In an interview I read in a magazine (a while ago), a designer who consulted with Natalie Portman (who is petite @ 5'3") refused to put her in heels - not only because that was her personal style preference - but also because flats celebrated her height. Woohoo! 



Jesssh said:


> This is one of the reasons I bought the nike wedge sneakers. My legs look too short in flats, so I don't buy them. I just buy heels now (for work) or wedges or boots with block heels, and I have the nike wedge sneakers for when I need comfortable shoes. I have some jeans that are shorter length for when I want to wear flip flops or sneakers, but the nice trousers are hemmed for heels.
> 
> Not all wedge sneakers are more comfortable than boots. The nikes are.



I agree with *jadecee* and *Jesssh*. It sounds like you have reservations about this jacket... To be honest, this jacket would look lovely on anyone, but I don't think it's for everyone (iykwim). So it's a matter of whether it's worth being one of your (ish) for the month... or whether there's something better that you'd prefer for your (ish) of the month... GL!!



LeeMiller said:


> I bought something that may be going back...I'd wear it with the sleeves up, a tee shirt and jeans, so it is definitely a weekend jacket, but I think it may be too young for me.  I'm in my late 30s and was hoping for something casual/cool - but just don't know.  Also, I wouldn't say it is comfortable - the fabric is sort of stiff - but it is a great cut/design.  I had to size down since it is completely sold out so it is more fitted on me.  Honest opinions?  It is 3.1 Phillip Lim and pricey!  Maybe a soft leather jacket would work better?


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> I bought something that may be going back...I'd wear it with the sleeves up, a tee shirt and jeans, so it is definitely a weekend jacket, but I think it may be too young for me.  I'm in my late 30s and was hoping for something casual/cool - but just don't know.  Also, I wouldn't say it is comfortable - the fabric is sort of stiff - but it is a great cut/design.  I had to size down since it is completely sold out so it is more fitted on me.  Honest opinions?  It is 3.1 Phillip Lim and pricey!  Maybe a soft leather jacket would work better?


 
It's a beautiful jacket, quite a statement, but it's not sounding like you put it on and LOVED it? Is there a soft leather jacket that has caught your eye as an alternative?

Anything that's not screaming 'LOVE' to you I have concerns about whether you'll wear it


----------



## am2022

It is lovely !!!
So many bomber jackets for 2013 and I'm sure you will rock it !!
Have you checked isabel marant ?
You might like the gamble that straight laced got ?
There also is the older pieric which is harder to find..


LeeMiller said:


> I bought something that may be going back...I'd wear it with the sleeves up, a tee shirt and jeans, so it is definitely a weekend jacket, but I think it may be too young for me.  I'm in my late 30s and was hoping for something casual/cool - but just don't know.  Also, I wouldn't say it is comfortable - the fabric is sort of stiff - but it is a great cut/design.  I had to size down since it is completely sold out so it is more fitted on me.  Honest opinions?  It is 3.1 Phillip Lim and pricey!  Maybe a soft leather jacket would work better?


----------



## Straight-Laced

LeeMiller said:


> I bought something that may be going back...I'd wear it with the sleeves up, a tee shirt and jeans, so it is definitely a weekend jacket, but I think it may be too young for me.  I'm in my late 30s and was hoping for something casual/cool - but just don't know.  Also, I wouldn't say it is comfortable - the fabric is sort of stiff - but it is a great cut/design.  I had to size down since it is completely sold out so it is more fitted on me.  Honest opinions?  It is 3.1 Phillip Lim and pricey!  Maybe a soft leather jacket would work better?




Well you've been given lots of good advice about your new silk bomber jacket *LeeMiller*!
I absolutely love it, I think the detail on the back is wonderful, and I love it worn shorter than pictured here 
It will look fab with a black leather pencil and black pumps - very simple and chic.  Also with any style of jeans - skinny, boyfriend, bootleg or flare.  Slouchy trousers too.  Simple maxi skirt or dress. I wear bomber styles a lot and with almost anything - I've been collecting them for years  
My advice - don't send it back too soon. Although if it's not comfortable then it should be returned, because there are so many soft and comfortable silk bombers out there at the moment.  Etro, Proenza Schouler, Isabel Marant etc. 








And any age can wear this style of jacket.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Anyone planning April buy(s) already?

I really want to plan what to get, so I don't just fall in love with something without considering if I actually need it in my wardrobe.

That's why I made a wish list (which I edit regularly). So far it contains:
- Checked shirt
- Sweater (Kenzo Tiger/5Priview/other brand)
- Draped black skirt (T by Alexander Wang)
- Black shorts
- Wedge sandals
- New summer dress (Acne/other brand)
- Winter jacket (Canada Goose/Lempelius/other brand - buy in August/September) 
- Black ankle boots
- Small cross body bag (Mulberry/Lommé/other brand)


----------



## Myrkur

jess236 said:


> Great thread..love seeing everyone's purchases!  I needed a light casual jacket for spring and decided on this Burberry quilted one in black.  It's so comfortable and easy to wear.
> 
> http://us.burberry.com/store/womens...rest_week1229_croppedquiltedjacket&WT.tsrc=sm
> 
> I'd also like to get a silk crepon scarf but I'm not exactly decided on the color...but I am drawn by the turquoise one:
> 
> http://us.burberry.com/store/womens-accessories/scarves/silk/prod-38687951-check-silk-crépon-scarf/



I want the same jacket, but in navy blue!


----------



## kendal

LeeMiller said:


> .  Also, I wouldn't say it is comfortable - the fabric is sort of stiff - but it is a great cut/design.


For me, this would be enough to return.  I'd prefer to be stylish & COMFY , especially when this would be my only item for the month.  How often do you think you would reach for this jacket over others that you have?  Is this something that you'd still get a lot of satisfaction from?


----------



## neenabengals

LeeMiller said:


> I bought something that may be going back...I'd wear it with the sleeves up, a tee shirt and jeans, so it is definitely a weekend jacket, but I think it may be too young for me.  I'm in my late 30s and was hoping for something casual/cool - but just don't know.  Also, I wouldn't say it is comfortable - the fabric is sort of stiff - but it is a great cut/design.  I had to size down since it is completely sold out so it is more fitted on me.  Honest opinions?  It is 3.1 Phillip Lim and pricey!  Maybe a soft leather jacket would work better?



I love, love, love this jacket but it sounds like you arent sold on it.  Im 36 and I would wear it, I dont think it would be too old for you.

However, like another poster, I would worry that it may be too trendy in that there seems to be a lot of other bomber jackets around at lower price points.  For that price, I would want to wear it for many years but would worry that it may be too '2013'  

In the 90s, I bought so many Maharishi Combat pants and whilst I absolutely love them, and their designs, they now stay in my attic wrapped up as they just scream 90s to me.  I cant bear to part with them though.....

Are there any other bomber jackets that you like?  Ones that are more comfortable silk?

Look forward to hearing whether you will keep it or not


----------



## roman_holiday

kendal said:


> *For me, this would be enough to return. I'd prefer to be stylish & COMFY* , especially when this would be my only item for the month. How often do you think you would reach for this jacket over others that you have? Is this something that you'd still get a lot of satisfaction from?


 
Completely agree! The jacket is cute, buf it it's not comfortable, I would look for something else.


----------



## Myrkur

Ok I made a list of pieces for this year, I have only 8 because of the birkin. 

1. Hermes Jumping Boots in Black 
2. Christian Louboutin Simple Pump 120 in Black Kid
3. Christian Louboutin Very Prive 120 in Black Kid
4. Simple Valentino Dress
5. Hermes Gavroche in a Blue Color
6. Burberry Black Wool Coat
7. Tiffany & Co Daisy Key
8. Hermes Birkin Togo 30 in Black with SHW


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I have a wishlist too! Been updating it and crossing things off regularly since the fall.

For summer:
Prada nude pumps
Casual shirt dress
LV noe bag in damier azur
Cocktail dress for 2 weddings I'm attending (different friend groups so nobody will notice if I wear the same one twice)
Swimsuit for my summer vacation

For Fall/Winter:
Black high heeled booties
Black coat
More sweaters
More button down blouses that I can throw on with jeans


----------



## Myrkur

BagsNBaubles said:


> I have a wishlist too! Been updating it and crossing things off regularly since the fall.
> 
> For summer:
> Prada nude pumps
> Casual shirt dress
> LV noe bag in damier azur
> Cocktail dress for 2 weddings I'm attending (different friend groups so nobody will notice if I wear the same one twice)
> Swimsuit for my summer vacation
> 
> For Fall/Winter:
> Black high heeled booties
> Black coat
> More sweaters
> More button down blouses that I can throw on with jeans


Oohh I love the noe  I have it in monogram, it's such a fun bag


----------



## MsCandice

Thank you I'm really pleased so far with the result of shopping more strategically.   



newmommy_va said:


> Sometimes I wish I had multiples of my favorites, since they wear out so much quicker than non-favorites. But ultimately, I end up telling myself that by the time they wear out, I'll want something new.
> 
> On the other hand - very few items I have multiple colors of - were ever worth it. Since my favorites see the most action, I never wear the other colors. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on keeping those very cool booties!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome *Myrkur* and *MsCandice*! I think anyone can start this, no matter what state they think their wardrobe is in. It's just a matter of deciding whether or not this is something worth trying, kwim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club! You've started with some great pieces!!


----------



## MsCandice

Thanks, all my other bags are neutrals  I think its going to make me a color addict now. 



jess236 said:


> Your olive Bal is super gorgeous...congrats on the purchase!


----------



## lucywife

Myrkur said:


> Ok I made a list of pieces for this year, I have only 8 because of the birkin.
> 
> 1. Hermes Jumping Boots in Black
> 2. Christian Louboutin Simple Pump 120 in Black Kid
> 3. Christian Louboutin Very Prive 120 in Black Kid
> 4. Simple Valentino Dress
> 5. Hermes Gavroche in a Blue Color
> 6. Burberry Black Wool Coat
> 7. Tiffany & Co Daisy Key
> 8. Hermes Birkin Togo 30 in Black *with SHW*



What kind of hardware is S? Palladium?


----------



## Myrkur

lucywife said:


> What kind of hardware is S? Palladium?



Silver!


----------



## LeeMiller

Thanks everyone, I'm going to think about the jacket a little more but it may be going back. I think it should be more comfortable than it is - it is a very stiff jacket and the lining isn't comfortable either.  Too bad really.  But I think this thread is about learning not to settle for the almost right.


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm going to think about the jacket a little more but it may be going back. I think it should be more comfortable than it is - it is a very stiff jacket and the lining isn't comfortable either.  Too bad really.  *But I think this thread is about learning not to settle for the almost right.*



Exactly right  I can't wait to try on my new grey dress but if it isn't great, it will be going straight back


----------



## MsCandice

Me too, I've actually started getting rid of things in my wardrobe that I like or even love the design of but the fabric or fit doesn't love me back. I've found that what happens is that even when I love the item because I know wearing it is a bit of a pain I end up reaching for it less or never.  And I agree. That's the beauty of the one a month thing (ok two or three a month haha), for me it really makes me question do I neeeeed this item.  



kendal said:


> For me, this would be enough to return.  I'd prefer to be stylish & COMFY , especially when this would be my only item for the month.  How often do you think you would reach for this jacket over others that you have?  Is this something that you'd still get a lot of satisfaction from?


----------



## newmommy_va

It's funny how once you try color, color becomes "neutral" too... 



MsCandice said:


> Thanks, all my other bags are neutrals  I think its going to make me a color addict now.



 



LeeMiller said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm going to think about the jacket a little more but it may be going back. I think it should be more comfortable than it is - it is a very stiff jacket and the lining isn't comfortable either.  Too bad really.  *But I think this thread is about learning not to settle for the almost right.*



Oh yes! There are so many styles I love, that don't love me back. Bummer.



MsCandice said:


> Me too, I've actually started getting rid of things in my wardrobe that I like or even love the design of but *the fabric or fit doesn't love me back*. I've found that what happens is that even when I love the item because I know wearing it is a bit of a pain I end up reaching for it less or never.  And I agree. That's the beauty of the one a month thing (ok two or three a month haha), for me it really makes me question do I neeeeed this item.


----------



## ennna

MsCandice said:


> Me too, I've actually started getting rid of things in my wardrobe that I like or even love the design of but the fabric or fit doesn't love me back. I've found that what happens is that even when I love the item because I know wearing it is a bit of a pain I end up reaching for it less or never.  And I agree. That's the beauty of the one a month thing (ok two or three a month haha), for me it really makes me question do I neeeeed this item.



I agree! Especially since I (we... haha!) have so many beautiful clothes that everything has to be perfect to make it worth buying, otherwise you're not gonna wear it. I think it's smart not to return the jacket immediately, but since it was expensive and you're not really in love with it you'll probably be happier with something else. For me it's kind of a test if I think about when I want to wear something: if the answer is "well... one day, but not in the near future" it's probably gonna end up unworn in a box. 

Also... an update on my decluttering process! I sorted out the boxes and there's a REALLY big pile on top of 4 boxes, all stuff that's gonna go. Tomorrow a friend is coming by, she's my only friend that's the same size so she'll probably pick a lot and next week the cleaning lady also will pick stuff and what remains will go to charity! It feels SO good to get rid of the stuff and the idea that they will be happy with the clothes also makes it easier to let go of some stuff that otherwise I would probably still be in doubt about. When that big pile is gone there's "just" my closet and a few boxes where I stash my wintercoats, hats and stuff. 

okay, and to be honest, still two boxes with stuff I don't want to let go just yet. I also took out a few things I put back in my closet, a really nice denim dress that I thought was making me look fat because it's kind of square but with a small belt in the waist it's really pretty! Also a leather dress which I'd never worn because I'd like it shorter: I'm gonna cut it so it'll be perfect (and if it's not... well it would've gone away anyway)

So... I feel really 'clean'


----------



## Bitten

COPENHAGEN said:


> Anyone planning April buy(s) already?
> 
> I really want to plan what to get, so I don't just fall in love with something without considering if I actually need it in my wardrobe.
> 
> That's why I made a wish list (which I edit regularly). So far it contains:
> - Checked shirt
> - Sweater (Kenzo Tiger/5Priview/other brand)
> - Draped black skirt (T by Alexander Wang)
> - Black shorts
> - Wedge sandals
> - New summer dress (Acne/other brand)
> - Winter jacket (Canada Goose/Lempelius/other brand - buy in August/September)
> - Black ankle boots
> - Small cross body bag (Mulberry/Lommé/other brand)


 
That looks like a great list - is it all for April or are you evolving it regularly and just going to pace it out through the year?

I am planning some April/May/June purchases  I've become completely obsessed with a couple of blouses/tops from DvF:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/138930

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/138594

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154614

And these pants from Maxmara:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/139890

And this beautiful Saint Laurent cashmere sweater 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154894


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> Oh yes! There are so many styles I love, that don't love me back. Bummer.


 
Omg yes. When I was going my clearout, I discovered that I have bought so many tops and dresses that look great on MODELS! I have a D bust and 'boxy' cut blouses et al are just NOT good on me 

I need to work with what I have, kwim?


----------



## newmommy_va

Love your choices!! 

(btw, the DVF Kaci top (#1) w/the Maxmara Pugile trouser (cropped higher to an Audrey Hepburn ankle length) w/flats would be so cute! )



Bitten said:


> That looks like a great list - is it all for April or are you evolving it regularly and just going to pace it out through the year?
> 
> I am planning some April/May/June purchases  I've become completely obsessed with a couple of blouses/tops from DvF:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/138930
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/138594
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154614
> 
> And these pants from Maxmara:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/139890
> 
> And this beautiful Saint Laurent cashmere sweater
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154894



lol... when I was younger, I often wore styles I liked on other people, even when they didn't work on me (i.e. button downs, sheath dresses, blazers... ugh). Now, I prefer roomy tops tapered at the waist or hip, which makes accomodating the ladies a lot easier, without feeling like I'm wearing a tent. 



Bitten said:


> Omg yes. When I was going my clearout, I discovered that I have bought so many tops and dresses that look great on MODELS! I have a D bust and 'boxy' cut blouses et al are just NOT good on me
> 
> I need to work with what I have, kwim?


----------



## Myrkur

lucywife said:


> What kind of hardware is S? Palladium?



Oh I now see what you meant with palladium. I thought they used silver hardware like chanel bags. Have never heard of palladium metal before. But yeh that's the one I want, I don't like gold with my silver/platinum jewelry.


----------



## MsCandice

Hey Myrkur this looks like a fab list. I'm just wondering are you "only" buying these 8  for the year or is this a list of some stuff you will get this year? I'm just curious because I'm thinking 8 for me would take some discipline. This list is soooooo worth it though, and especially the "B". I'll be living vicariously through you.



Myrkur said:


> Ok I made a list of pieces for this year, I have only 8 because of the birkin.
> 
> 1. Hermes Jumping Boots in Black
> 2. Christian Louboutin Simple Pump 120 in Black Kid
> 3. Christian Louboutin Very Prive 120 in Black Kid
> 4. Simple Valentino Dress
> 5. Hermes Gavroche in a Blue Color
> 6. Burberry Black Wool Coat
> 7. Tiffany & Co Daisy Key
> 8. Hermes Birkin Togo 30 in Black with SHW


----------



## Myrkur

MsCandice said:


> Hey Myrkur this looks like a fab list. I'm just wondering are you "only" buying these 8  for the year or is this a list of some stuff you will get this year? I'm just curious because I'm thinking 8 for me would take some discipline. This list is soooooo worth it though, and especially the "B". I'll be living vicariously through you.



It's only 8 for the whole year! This because I'm also setting up my basic wardrobe and getting rid of my clothes I don't wear etc, so want to get that done first before I start to buy even more stuff, so the things on my list are mostly basics. I know, a lot of discipline and I know I will get tempted along the way, but it will be so worth it! But that's where I need this club for to help me lol, to not get distracted.


----------



## MsCandice

That's like the epitome of quality over quantity! Pretty cool. It will definitely take discipline but the reward is you'll look great or I should say even better!!



Myrkur said:


> It's only 8 for the whole year! This because I'm also setting up my basic wardrobe and getting rid of my clothes I don't wear etc, so want to get that done first before I start to buy even more stuff, so the things on my list are mostly basics. I know, a lot of discipline and I know I will get tempted along the way, but it will be so worth it! But that's where I need this club for to help me lol, to not get distracted.


----------



## lucywife

Myrkur said:


> It's only 8 for the whole year! This because I'm also setting up my basic wardrobe and getting rid of my clothes I don't wear etc, so want to get that done first before I start to buy even more stuff, so the things on my list are mostly basics. I know, a lot of discipline and I know I will get tempted along the way, but it will be so worth it! But that's where I need this club for to help me lol, to not get distracted.



Yes, that is my agenda too! I almost exhausted my limit for this year, there are 8 items (2 pre-ordered) plus I bought some spectacular brand new Alexander McQueen wool/silk trousers on eBay for only $80! Just couldn't pass on them.


----------



## lucywife

BagsNBaubles said:


> I guess I'm lucky/unlucky not to be too close to any great outlets! I do get into some trouble at Nordstrom Rack though, mine gets the cast offs from the flagship store so there are goodies to be found.



Lucky/unlucky-yes  I like to try clothes on, with online shopping the receiving and sending back procedure is so very annoying. With eBay is it even worse because it's either hit or miss and many sellers are lying in their descriptions, selling pre-owned and worn as new, that really pisses me off because almost every time it's a fight or dispute, so one per month system is actually making me think not twice, but thrice before clicking on Buy button and this is good. This last purchase I've made on eBay is a gold standard of what eBay shopping is, it made me very happy.


----------



## Dani3ear

amacasa said:


> Lovely purchases !!!
> Please do review the Carmen mv swimsuit !
> I've been wanting to get a one
> Piece suit but never sure what style to
> Pick !
> Thanks !



OK the Carmen MV is definitely more of a lounging and less of a "swimming" suit.  The ruching is flattering to look at, but the folds fill with water and float to the surface!  Also, most of the suit fits well except for the bust, which is too big for me.


----------



## Jesssh

OK, Coach keeps making the bags I've been dreaming about, so I've added this little one to my wish list:

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/19914_svb4o_a0?.jpg

In addition to this big one I previously posted:

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/70600_b4b1t_a0?.jpg

Both are available now and I have a 25% discount. My purse collection is almost complete. These would not be impulse purchases - I have been waiting for them to come out in the right sizes and colors.

What do you think of the turquoise one? Penny is my favorite bag. I only have one so far, in cognac. I usually use small bags, unless I have to carry a bunch of extra stuff. Aqua is my favorite color.  The only non-neutral colors in my collection now are red (carnelian) and the blue weekender which is too big for a day bag.

These 2 bags would make 6 purchases for the year so far, with only 1-3 items left on my wish list for 2013. It's only March, but I wouldn't have to pay the bill until May. 

I think the Penny would look really cute with my white button down shirt and dark blue jeans.  I can just picture it now.... It might even look cute with the carnelian tassel from my other bag.


----------



## Myrkur

lucywife said:


> Lucky/unlucky-yes  *I like to try clothes on, with online shopping the receiving and sending back procedure is so very annoying. *With eBay is it even worse because it's either hit or miss and many sellers are lying in their descriptions, selling pre-owned and worn as new, that really pisses me off because almost every time it's a fight or dispute, so one per month system is actually making me think not twice, but thrice before clicking on Buy button and this is good. This last purchase I've made on eBay is a gold standard of what eBay shopping is, it made me very happy.



Yeah this exactly. Especially sending back and most of the time you have to pay the shipping costs yourself.


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> Love your choices!!  (btw, the DVF Kaci top (#1) w/the Maxmara Pugile trouser (cropped higher to an Audrey Hepburn ankle length) w/flats would be so cute! )



I know I am actually really hankering after the Kaci blouse and the Maxmara Pugile pants to wear as an outfit with nude patent pumps!!

Ok, so out of the marigold Joie silk blouse and the Zac Posen grey tweed dress, I'm keeping the blouse but the dress is going back  It's not a lovely fabric, really stiff and scratchy which I was NOT expecting. On the other hand, the Joie blouse is a gorgeous colour, minimal neckline issues () and I have put it together with a black pencil skirt and classic YSL square buckle black patent belt AND jeans and black ballet flats to get a work outfit and a casual/weekend outfit out of the piece - so yay to the blouse, doing double time!!

So I sort of feel like maybe I could go the DvF Kaci blouse and Maxmara Pugile pants in March to make up for the dress??


----------



## newmommy_va

Will the rest of the year be zero months for you, then? Yegads! That will be tough!!



lucywife said:


> Yes, that is my agenda too! I almost exhausted my limit for this year, there are 8 items (2 pre-ordered) plus I bought some spectacular brand new Alexander McQueen wool/silk trousers on eBay for only $80! Just couldn't pass on them.



Oh my, visualizing this is so funny! Like a Michelin-man-ish bathing suit! lol



Dani3ear said:


> OK the Carmen MV is definitely more of a lounging and less of a "swimming" suit.  The ruching is flattering to look at, but *the folds fill with water and float to the surface*!  Also, most of the suit fits well except for the bust, which is too big for me.



Cute crossbody! Coach is definitely taking a cue from it's past (and from Reed Krakoff's success with his eponymous line).

As for your "complete handbag collection"... I used to tell myself that all the time. _Just this one, and I'm done. Really. This one will be my last one. _Then I'd find another bag... and another one... LOL.

I asked my DH if he believed me when I said "This one will be my last one". He shook his head "No". Then I said, "Even though I really mean it at the time?" Then he said, "Honey, you like handbags. That's okay." 

So only 1-3 items left on your wish list - _for the rest of the year_? If it were me... I'd considering spacing out the rest of my wish list, because there are still 9 months left in the year! Phew, that's going to be tough!! 



Jesssh said:


> OK, Coach keeps making the bags I've been dreaming about, so I've added this little one to my wish list:
> 
> http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/19914_svb4o_a0?.jpg
> 
> In addition to this big one I previously posted:
> 
> http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/70600_b4b1t_a0?.jpg
> 
> Both are available now and I have a 25% discount. *My purse collection is almost complete.* These would not be impulse purchases - I have been waiting for them to come out in the right sizes and colors.
> 
> What do you think of the turquoise one? Penny is my favorite bag. I only have one so far, in cognac. I usually use small bags, unless I have to carry a bunch of extra stuff. Aqua is my favorite color.  The only non-neutral colors in my collection now are red (carnelian) and the blue weekender which is too big for a day bag.
> 
> *These 2 bags would make 6 purchases for the year so far, with only 1-3 items left on my wish list for 2013.* It's only March, but I wouldn't have to pay the bill until May.
> 
> I think the Penny would look really cute with my white button down shirt and dark blue jeans.  I can just picture it now.... It might even look cute with the carnelian tassel from my other bag.



Ugh... that's the worst... sending things back. Not only is it disappointing when something doesn't work out, but returns are such a hassle if they need to be shipped back to the retailer. Ugh.



Myrkur said:


> Yeah this exactly. Especially sending back and most of the time you have to pay the shipping costs yourself.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Bitten said:


> That looks like a great list - is it all for April or are you evolving it regularly and just going to pace it out through the year?
> 
> I am planning some April/May/June purchases  I've become completely obsessed with a couple of blouses/tops from DvF:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/138930
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/138594
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154614
> 
> And these pants from Maxmara:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/139890
> 
> And this beautiful Saint Laurent cashmere sweater
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/154894


I try to pick out items from it each month - this way I avoid buying party heels and dresses  So it's an ongoing list for 2013.

Looks like you've fallen in love with some lovely items! Hard to choose though unless you plan on getting everything


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh, your outfit with nude patent pumps sounds so chic!!

Congrats on your Joie blouse! What a great idea to try it with outfits, too, to make sure it's versatile! This seems like such a common sense no-brainer... but I don't consistently do this, lol.

As for replacing the Zac Posen w/the DVF blouse & Maxmara pants... hmmm... that's a thought, isn't it?  But... since this is the (ish) a month club... there's only 1 more week until April... so, I'd personally wait until then. But if it fits into your (ish) a month, then go for it! 



Bitten said:


> I know I am actually really hankering after the Kaci blouse and the Maxmara Pugile pants to wear as an outfit with nude patent pumps!!
> 
> Ok, so out of the marigold Joie silk blouse and the Zac Posen grey tweed dress, I'm keeping the blouse but the dress is going back  It's not a lovely fabric, really stiff and scratchy which I was NOT expecting. On the other hand, the Joie blouse is a gorgeous colour, minimal neckline issues () and I have put it together with a black pencil skirt and classic YSL square buckle black patent belt AND jeans and black ballet flats to get a work outfit and a casual/weekend outfit out of the piece - so yay to the blouse, doing double time!!
> 
> So I sort of feel like maybe I could go the DvF Kaci blouse and Maxmara Pugile pants in March to make up for the dress??


----------



## ennna

Bitten said:


> I know I am actually really hankering after the Kaci blouse and the Maxmara Pugile pants to wear as an outfit with nude patent pumps!!
> 
> Ok, so out of the marigold Joie silk blouse and the Zac Posen grey tweed dress, I'm keeping the blouse but the dress is going back  It's not a lovely fabric, really stiff and scratchy which I was NOT expecting. On the other hand, the Joie blouse is a gorgeous colour, minimal neckline issues () and I have put it together with a black pencil skirt and classic YSL square buckle black patent belt AND jeans and black ballet flats to get a work outfit and a casual/weekend outfit out of the piece - so yay to the blouse, doing double time!!
> 
> So I sort of feel like maybe I could go the DvF Kaci blouse and Maxmara Pugile pants in March to make up for the dress??



Too bad the dress didn't work out, but the pants and Kaci blouse would be so pretty together! I think the pants would also be pretty with a loose knit and flats for a bit more casual look, and the blouse with jeans or tucked in a skirt maybe? 

I got rid of almost all the boxes! There's 1 box left now that I could not yet part with...  will go through that box in a few months and probably then lose most of it. my friend came by yesterday and took A LOT home, I think 4/5 boxes haha! Another pile, 3/4 boxes went to my mom today so it's really clean and organized right now


----------



## roman_holiday

Myrkur said:


> It's only 8 for the whole year! This because I'm also setting up my basic wardrobe and getting rid of my clothes I don't wear etc, so want to get that done first before I start to buy even more stuff, so the things on my list are mostly basics. I know, a lot of discipline and I know I will get tempted along the way, but it will be so worth it! But that's where I need this club for to help me lol, to not get distracted.


 
It's great that you've made the list since it will help you focus on what you really need in your wardrobe. I have only come up with four to five more things I "need" this year, but I am sure that lots of things will pop up and tempt me along the way. I should probably make a better plan to avoid accumulating more stuff I don't need.


----------



## Myrkur

roman_holiday said:


> It's great that you've made the list since it will help you focus on what you really need in your wardrobe. I have only come up with four to five more things I "need" this year, but I am sure that lots of things will pop up and tempt me along the way. I should probably make a better plan to avoid accumulating more stuff I don't need.



Yeh that's what I'm afraid of too, being tempted by other nice things. I made my laptop and phone background into photos of birkins etc so that I will be reminded every time I'm looking at it that I'm saving up for it haha.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

First April buy!!  So happy I found this in my size.


----------



## MsCandice

Wait...when did April start?   Just kidding that's a fun sweater. 



COPENHAGEN said:


> First April buy!!  So happy I found this in my size.
> 
> View attachment 2113985
> 
> 
> View attachment 2113986


----------



## COPENHAGEN

MsCandice said:


> Wait...when did April start?   Just kidding that's a fun sweater.


MsCandice, it's from an online shop so I probably won't get it until April  Okay enough with the excuses, I cheated


----------



## keodi

keodi said:


> I like this idea! 1 have a few splurge items I want to get this year.
> 1. Burberry trench
> 2. Beige or brown lanvin flats
> 3. Vintage Chanel caviar jumbo
> 4. Balenciaga black moto jacket
> 5. black classic pump (I'm having trouble finding a quality pair) CL's hurt my feet.
> 
> For January, I bought a pair of lanvin flats.




Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around in a bit!
Update:
 I purchased a pair of caramel and black Lanvin flats (the black ones weren't planned, but I sold the black 2010 version I had to get the current season black ones. the 2010 version ran small and were uncomfortable.
For April: Chanel 11 or 12 series jumbo with gold hardware.  I have 15 to 20 more pounds I need to lose, (I'm on a weight loss journey), before I can consider purchasing my Burberry trench and the Balenciaga black moto jacket.
so my updated list

1. Chanel Jumbo flap GHW-April
2. Black classic pump-May
3. Manolo Blahnik- Sedarby in Silver (my wedding shoes)-June
4. Manolo Blahnik-Sedarby in black (I ruined my last pair)

I need to purchase some basics such as tanks and tees for the summer.
Fall/Winter
5. Burberry Trench
6. Balenciaga Moto jacket black

By early to mid 2014:
Hermes 30cm Black Birkin togo, clemence,or swift.
Hermes Masai


----------



## lucywife

newmommy_va said:


> Will the rest of the year be zero months for you, then? Yegads! That will be tough!!



Yes, I'm buying some little "ish"-es from time to time


----------



## newmommy_va

Great list!! 

Good luck with your new Lanvin flats! I've found past seasons to be uncomfortable versus recent seasons, too. 



keodi said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around in a bit!
> Update:
> I purchased a pair of caramel and black Lanvin flats (the black ones weren't planned, but I sold the black 2010 version I had to get the current season black ones. the 2010 version ran small and were uncomfortable.
> For April: Chanel 11 or 12 series jumbo with gold hardware.  I have 15 to 20 more pounds I need to lose, (I'm on a weight loss journey), before I can consider purchasing my Burberry trench and the Balenciaga black moto jacket.
> so my updated list
> 
> 1. Chanel Jumbo flap GHW-April
> 2. Black classic pump-May
> 3. Manolo Blahnik- Sedarby in Silver (my wedding shoes)-June
> 4. Manolo Blahnik-Sedarby in black (I ruined my last pair)
> 
> I need to purchase some basics such as tanks and tees for the summer.
> Fall/Winter
> 5. Burberry Trench
> 6. Balenciaga Moto jacket black
> 
> By early to mid 2014:
> Hermes 30cm Black Birkin togo, clemence,or swift.
> Hermes Masai







lucywife said:


> Yes, I'm buying some little "ish"-es from time to time


----------



## newmommy_va

I found two items this month!! 

These Dior boots in beige clair. I wasn't sure about the riding details, but I love the way these boots look (not too riding boot-ish at all)!




This Chanel dress. (Of course, I look nothing like the model, but my husband thinks it's pretty on me. )




(Both were great deals, btw.)

Here's my update:

January:
B Brian Atwood pumps
Manolo Blahnik pumps
Gifts rec'd - Hermes watch & flats

February:
zero

March:
Dior boots
Chanel dress
Gifts rec'd - Hermes bag & twilly

Since I purchased 2 items in March, I'm going to aim for zero purchases in April. _Sigh (fingers crossed)._

Wish list:
Versatile top or knit
Slim, ponte, or legging pant in light grey or greyish beige
Flat wedge sandal
Pump or sandal w/kitten heel
Pretty clutch

None of these are needs, but are on my "like to have" list. 

I was inspired by *Bitten* to make a DIY repair list, and it's finished! 2 buttons repaired, 1 pair of chinos hemmed, & 3 pairs of denim hemmed.

And I was inspired by *Enna* to add a DIY alteration to my list. I figure: I wasn't wearing it anyway, and I can always drop it off with a tailor if I completely wreck it. lol. But I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> I found two items this month!!
> 
> These Dior boots in beige clair. I wasn't sure about the riding details, but I love the way these boots look (not too riding boot-ish at all)!
> 
> View attachment 2115017
> 
> 
> This Chanel dress. (Of course, I look nothing like the model, but my husband thinks it's pretty on me. )
> 
> View attachment 2115016
> 
> 
> (Both were great deals, btw.)
> 
> Here's my update:
> 
> January:
> B Brian Atwood pumps
> Manolo Blahnik pumps
> Gifts rec'd - Hermes watch & flats
> 
> February:
> zero
> 
> March:
> Dior boots
> Chanel dress
> Gifts rec'd - Hermes bag & twilly
> 
> Since I purchased 2 items in March, I'm going to aim for zero purchases in April. _Sigh (fingers crossed)._
> 
> Wish list:
> Versatile top or knit
> Slim, ponte, or legging pant in light grey or greyish beige
> Flat wedge sandal
> Pump or sandal w/kitten heel
> Pretty clutch
> 
> None of these are needs, but are on my "like to have" list.
> 
> I was inspired by *Bitten* to make a DIY repair list, and it's finished! 2 buttons repaired, 1 pair of chinos hemmed, & 3 pairs of denim hemmed.
> 
> And I was inspired by *Enna* to add a DIY alteration to my list. I figure: I wasn't wearing it anyway, and I can always drop it off with a tailor if I completely wreck it. lol. But I can't wait to try it!


 
Oh those pieces look great! And congrats on getting your repairs done - isn't it funny how it almost feels like having brand new clothes? 

I'm still really tempted to get the other pieces I have been eyeing on Matches because they have free shipping until March 31st - ooooh, torture 

And this is the Joie blouse styled for work, please don't judge my pic too harshly - I really have not learned how to take good outfit pics!! 



Joie marigold silk blouse with Carl Kapp black pencil skirt, YSL classic square buckle black patent belt, Bally black patent pumps and Anya Hindmarch black Carker.


----------



## Bitten

COPENHAGEN said:


> *I try to pick out items from it each month - this way I avoid buying party heels and dresses*  So it's an ongoing list for 2013.
> 
> Looks like you've fallen in love with some lovely items! Hard to choose though unless you plan on getting everything


 
Such a good plan - it's too easy to be swept up in the romance of a new party dress and then you find you've got 16 cocktail dresses and nothing you can wear to work  

That said, I am so lusting after at least one fabulous dress on NAP at the moment...but I'm not _officially_ adding it to my wishlist so I have to be good


----------



## Bitten

ennna said:


> Too bad the dress didn't work out, but the pants and Kaci blouse would be so pretty together! I think the pants would also be pretty with a loose knit and flats for a bit more casual look, and the blouse with jeans or tucked in a skirt maybe?
> 
> I got rid of almost all the boxes! There's 1 box left now that I could not yet part with...  will go through that box in a few months and probably then lose most of it. my friend came by yesterday and took A LOT home, I think 4/5 boxes haha! Another pile, 3/4 boxes went to my mom today so it's really clean and organized right now


 
That's great!! Well done on the boxes  

I've actually used a similar tactic with respect to clearing out my bags I'm not using - ask friends if they want them, and then you HAVE to part with some  

I'm much happier with everything going to good homes and getting lots of use, kwim?

I agree, the Maxmara pants are looking more and more versatile...


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> Oh, your outfit with nude patent pumps sounds so chic!!
> 
> Congrats on your Joie blouse! What a great idea to try it with outfits, too, to make sure it's versatile! This seems like such a common sense no-brainer... but I don't consistently do this, lol.
> 
> As for replacing the Zac Posen w/the DVF blouse & Maxmara pants... hmmm... that's a thought, isn't it?  *But... since this is the (ish) a month club... there's only 1 more week until April... so, I'd personally wait until then.* But if it fits into your (ish) a month, then go for it!


 
Ppphhhhhh, enough with your logic and delayed gratification! I have to go for them now, Matches is offering free shipping!! 

Yeah, I've never done the multiple outfits thing before but I thought I'd have a go and I was really pleased with it, it's made the blouse THAT much more appealing because it really does work hard


----------



## newmommy_va

Thanks!!

It was such a great feeling to finish my repairs! As soon as I finished, I couldn't wait to wear my "new" pants, too. So I really thought I was going to make it through March with zero purchases. But then I spied the boots and dress... and it was all over. 

Lovely blouse and ensemble! 



Bitten said:


> Oh those pieces look great! And congrats on getting your repairs done - isn't it funny how it almost feels like having brand new clothes?
> 
> I'm still really tempted to get the other pieces I have been eyeing on Matches because they have free shipping until March 31st - ooooh, torture
> 
> And this is the Joie blouse styled for work, please don't judge my pic too harshly - I really have not learned how to take good outfit pics!!
> View attachment 2115256
> 
> 
> Joie marigold silk blouse with Carl Kapp black pencil skirt, YSL classic square buckle black patent belt, Bally black patent pumps and Anya Hindmarch black Carker.



LOL! I totally get it... I can get sucked into enabling, too!

After I purchased my dress, I told my DH, "Well... now I need a clutch to go with this dress." For such little bags, pretty clutches can be super pricey... and he's been holding out for over a year now. (I respect his opinion, and he's nixed every clutch I've shown him for a year.) But after he saw me in my dress, he said "I get it. You need a clutch." lol. But I'm going to try to be good! _Aaarrrgh!!_



Bitten said:


> Ppphhhhhh, enough with your logic and delayed gratification! I have to go for them now, Matches is offering free shipping!!
> 
> Yeah, I've never done the multiple outfits thing before but I thought I'd have a go and I was really pleased with it, it's made the blouse THAT much more appealing because it really does work hard


----------



## kendal

Lovely color.  Very chic.  



Bitten said:


> And this is the Joie blouse styled for work, please don't judge my pic too harshly - I really have not learned how to take good outfit pics!!
> View attachment 2115256
> 
> 
> Joie marigold silk blouse with Carl Kapp black pencil skirt, YSL classic square buckle black patent belt, Bally black patent pumps and Anya Hindmarch black Carker.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Bitten said:


> Such a good plan - it's too easy to be swept up in the romance of a new party dress and *then you find you've got 16 cocktail dresses and nothing you can wear to work*
> 
> That said, I am so lusting after at least one fabulous dress on NAP at the moment...but I'm not _officially_ adding it to my wishlist so I have to be good


That's _exactly_ my problem!  

Well if you can't justify adding something to the list then it's a no go. So either you find a good occasion and add it or otherwise it's a no


----------



## keodi

newmommy_va said:


> I found two items this month!!
> 
> These Dior boots in beige clair. I wasn't sure about the riding details, but I love the way these boots look (not too riding boot-ish at all)!
> 
> View attachment 2115017
> 
> 
> This Chanel dress. (Of course, I look nothing like the model, but my husband thinks it's pretty on me. )
> 
> View attachment 2115016
> 
> 
> (Both were great deals, btw.)
> 
> Here's my update:
> 
> January:
> B Brian Atwood pumps
> Manolo Blahnik pumps
> Gifts rec'd - Hermes watch & flats
> 
> February:
> zero
> 
> March:
> Dior boots
> Chanel dress
> Gifts rec'd - Hermes bag & twilly
> 
> Since I purchased 2 items in March, I'm going to aim for zero purchases in April. _Sigh (fingers crossed)._
> 
> Wish list:
> Versatile top or knit
> Slim, ponte, or legging pant in light grey or greyish beige
> Flat wedge sandal
> Pump or sandal w/kitten heel
> Pretty clutch
> 
> None of these are needs, but are on my "like to have" list.
> 
> I was inspired by *Bitten* to make a DIY repair list, and it's finished! 2 buttons repaired, 1 pair of chinos hemmed, & 3 pairs of denim hemmed.
> 
> And I was inspired by *Enna* to add a DIY alteration to my list. I figure: I wasn't wearing it anyway, and I can always drop it off with a tailor if I completely wreck it. lol. But I can't wait to try it!


Loving  your items this month!



Bitten said:


> Oh those pieces look great! And congrats on getting your repairs done - isn't it funny how it almost feels like having brand new clothes?
> 
> I'm still really tempted to get the other pieces I have been eyeing on Matches because they have free shipping until March 31st - ooooh, torture
> 
> And this is the Joie blouse styled for work, please don't judge my pic too harshly - I really have not learned how to take good outfit pics!!
> View attachment 2115256
> 
> 
> Joie marigold silk blouse with Carl Kapp black pencil skirt, YSL classic square buckle black patent belt, Bally black patent pumps and Anya Hindmarch black Carker.



love the outfit! it's actually a great outfit pic


----------



## Myrkur

keodi said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around in a bit!
> Update:
> I purchased a pair of caramel and black Lanvin flats (the black ones weren't planned, but I sold the black 2010 version I had to get the current season black ones. the 2010 version ran small and were uncomfortable.
> For April: Chanel 11 or 12 series jumbo with gold hardware.  I have 15 to 20 more pounds I need to lose, (I'm on a weight loss journey), before I can consider purchasing my Burberry trench and the Balenciaga black moto jacket.
> so my updated list
> 
> 1. Chanel Jumbo flap GHW-April
> 2. Black classic pump-May
> 3. Manolo Blahnik- Sedarby in Silver (my wedding shoes)-June
> 4. Manolo Blahnik-Sedarby in black (I ruined my last pair)
> 
> I need to purchase some basics such as tanks and tees for the summer.
> Fall/Winter
> 5. Burberry Trench
> 6. Balenciaga Moto jacket black
> 
> By early to mid 2014:
> Hermes 30cm Black Birkin togo, clemence,or swift.
> Hermes Masai



Great! Our wish lists look almost the same! (Yup I have even a bigger wishlist besides the one I mentioned here bwhaha)


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you!!

Love your signature, btw, lol!!



keodi said:


> Loving  your items this month!


----------



## Jesssh

Well, I just ordered another bag. It probably won't arrive untill April, and it will count as my May purchase, so I'm working about a month ahead. 

I do intend to stop shopping until fall, when I want to purchase the trench jacket and the watch. Neither are available in the colors I want right now.

The new bag will bring me up to 5 club items this year, plus 3 basics and 1 scarf that don't count for the club. (I'm not including 3 H&M tee shirts at less than $8 each, or the hiking boots I need to buy because my old ones are disgusting - those are sporting equipment anyway.)

If I can stick to only 2 more items for the year, I'll count the 3 basics as part of the 12 items for the year. Each was under $100.

The 5 items for January thru May are:

Navy leather jacket
Nike wedge sneakers
Black trench coat & scarf
Rebecca Minkoff purseforum satchel
Coach Bleecker Business Tote!

Here is the bag in "Ocean":




It's actually more of a muted blue than in the pic - beautiful color! (I didn't care for the royal blue color I was going to get when I saw the leather IRL, so I switched to the "ocean" color.)

I am not getting the turquoise crossbody (Penny purse) because this is a prettier turquoise IMO.

5 down, 2 to go, then maybe I'll add in the 3 basics I bought this month (2 button down shirts and black trousers for work).

The 2014 wish list is getting long....


----------



## Straight-Laced

I'm trying these two items for April : Helmut Lang slouchy leather pants (half price!!!) & IRO metallic weave jacket with leather trim.

I've been looking for a pair of slouchy/jogging style leather pants for a while so I hope these work out - they would really fill a hole in my wardrobe.






I've already received the jacket (I was afraid it might sell out in my size!) and I can't find a reason to return it.  The cream leather trim sold me.  
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349070


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jesssh said:


> Well, I just ordered another bag. It probably won't arrive untill April, and it will count as my May purchase, so I'm working about a month ahead.
> 
> I do intend to stop shopping until fall, when I want to purchase the trench jacket and the watch. Neither are available in the colors I want right now.
> 
> The new bag will bring me up to 5 club items this year, plus 3 basics and 1 scarf that don't count for the club. (I'm not including 3 H&M tee shirts at less than $8 each, or the hiking boots I need to buy because my old ones are disgusting - those are sporting equipment anyway.)
> 
> If I can stick to only 2 more items for the year, I'll count the 3 basics as part of the 12 items for the year. Each was under $100.
> 
> The 5 items for January thru May are:
> 
> Navy leather jacket
> Nike wedge sneakers
> Black trench coat & scarf
> Rebecca Minkoff purseforum satchel
> Coach Bleecker Business Tote!
> 
> Here is the bag in "Ocean":
> 
> View attachment 2116079
> 
> 
> It's actually more of a muted blue than in the pic - beautiful color! (I didn't care for the royal blue color I was going to get when I saw the leather IRL, so I switched to the "ocean" color.)
> 
> I am not getting the turquoise crossbody (Penny purse) because this is a prettier turquoise IMO.
> 
> 5 down, 2 to go, then maybe I'll add in the 3 basics I bought this month (2 button down shirts and black trousers for work).
> 
> The 2014 wish list is getting long....




You're doing so well with this disciplined approached to your wardrobe - big congrats!!!

It's a lovely bag - very simple and timeless but a nice pop of colour in the ocean/turq.  I liked the other blue colour too but it looked kind of navy to me rather than royal blue and I LOVE navy bags.


----------



## Straight-Laced

newmommy_va said:


> I found two items this month!!
> 
> These Dior boots in beige clair. I wasn't sure about the riding details, but I love the way these boots look (not too riding boot-ish at all)!
> 
> View attachment 2115017
> 
> 
> This Chanel dress. (Of course, I look nothing like the model, but my husband thinks it's pretty on me. )
> 
> View attachment 2115016
> 
> 
> (Both were great deals, btw.)
> 
> Here's my update:
> 
> January:
> B Brian Atwood pumps
> Manolo Blahnik pumps
> Gifts rec'd - Hermes watch & flats
> 
> February:
> zero
> 
> March:
> Dior boots
> Chanel dress
> Gifts rec'd - Hermes bag & twilly
> 
> Since I purchased 2 items in March, I'm going to aim for zero purchases in April. _Sigh (fingers crossed)._
> 
> Wish list:
> Versatile top or knit
> Slim, ponte, or legging pant in light grey or greyish beige
> Flat wedge sandal
> Pump or sandal w/kitten heel
> Pretty clutch
> 
> None of these are needs, but are on my "like to have" list.
> 
> I was inspired by *Bitten* to make a DIY repair list, and it's finished! 2 buttons repaired, 1 pair of chinos hemmed, & 3 pairs of denim hemmed.
> 
> And I was inspired by *Enna* to add a DIY alteration to my list. I figure: I wasn't wearing it anyway, and I can always drop it off with a tailor if I completely wreck it. lol. But I can't wait to try it!




Very nice pieces for March!!!  
I LOVE ladylike dresses - I find them so collectable.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Bitten said:


> Oh those pieces look great! And congrats on getting your repairs done - isn't it funny how it almost feels like having brand new clothes?
> 
> I'm still really tempted to get the other pieces I have been eyeing on Matches because they have free shipping until March 31st - ooooh, torture
> 
> And this is the Joie blouse styled for work, please don't judge my pic too harshly - I really have not learned how to take good outfit pics!!
> View attachment 2115256
> 
> 
> Joie marigold silk blouse with Carl Kapp black pencil skirt, YSL classic square buckle black patent belt, Bally black patent pumps and Anya Hindmarch black Carker.




Congrats on getting your new blouse and putting it to work right away!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

LOVE the IRO jacket!! 



Straight-Laced said:


> I'm trying these two items for April : Helmut Lang slouchy leather pants (half price!!!) & IRO metallic weave jacket with leather trim.
> 
> I've been looking for a pair of slouchy/jogging style leather pants for a while so I hope these work out - they would really fill a hole in my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already received the jacket (I was afraid it might sell out in my size!) and I can't find a reason to return it.  The cream leather trim sold me.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349070



Thank you very much! I do have a weakness for ladylike dresses... 


Straight-Laced said:


> Very nice pieces for March!!!
> I LOVE ladylike dresses - I find them so collectable.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm trying these two items for April : Helmut Lang slouchy leather pants (half price!!!) & IRO metallic weave jacket with leather trim.
> 
> I've been looking for a pair of slouchy/jogging style leather pants for a while so I hope these work out - they would really fill a hole in my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already received the jacket (I was afraid it might sell out in my size!) and I can't find a reason to return it.  The cream leather trim sold me.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349070


Beautiful jacket Might have to add it to my list


----------



## LeeMiller

keodi said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around in a bit!
> Update:
> I have 15 to 20 more pounds I need to lose, (I'm on a weight loss journey), before I can consider purchasing my Burberry trench and the Balenciaga black moto jacket.
> so my updated list
> 
> 1. Chanel Jumbo flap GHW-April
> 2. Black classic pump-May
> 3. Manolo Blahnik- Sedarby in Silver (my wedding shoes)-June
> 4. Manolo Blahnik-Sedarby in black (I ruined my last pair)



I'm also trying to lose about 15-20 more lbs before making some pricier purchases!  And the silver manolo sedarbys were also my wedding shoes!!!


----------



## LeeMiller

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm trying these two items for April : Helmut Lang slouchy leather pants (half price!!!) & IRO metallic weave jacket with leather trim.



Love the IRO jacket!

Bitten, I love how you styled that top and the color is very pretty with your coloring.

Newmommy, if you aren't set on a particular clutch, I find that even most designer clutches go on sale often or show up on eBay.  Nice purchases!

And Jessh, that Coach bag is a nice pop of color!


----------



## keodi

Jesssh said:


> Well, I just ordered another bag. It probably won't arrive untill April, and it will count as my May purchase, so I'm working about a month ahead.
> 
> I do intend to stop shopping until fall, when I want to purchase the trench jacket and the watch. Neither are available in the colors I want right now.
> 
> The new bag will bring me up to 5 club items this year, plus 3 basics and 1 scarf that don't count for the club. (I'm not including 3 H&M tee shirts at less than $8 each, or the hiking boots I need to buy because my old ones are disgusting - those are sporting equipment anyway.)
> 
> If I can stick to only 2 more items for the year, I'll count the 3 basics as part of the 12 items for the year. Each was under $100.
> 
> The 5 items for January thru May are:
> 
> Navy leather jacket
> Nike wedge sneakers
> Black trench coat & scarf
> Rebecca Minkoff purseforum satchel
> Coach Bleecker Business Tote!
> 
> Here is the bag in "Ocean":
> 
> View attachment 2116079
> 
> 
> It's actually more of a muted blue than in the pic - beautiful color! (I didn't care for the royal blue color I was going to get when I saw the leather IRL, so I switched to the "ocean" color.)
> 
> I am not getting the turquoise crossbody (Penny purse) because this is a prettier turquoise IMO.
> 
> 5 down, 2 to go, then maybe I'll add in the 3 basics I bought this month (2 button down shirts and black trousers for work).
> 
> The 2014 wish list is getting long....


I love your shopping approach!



LeeMiller said:


> I'm also trying to lose about 15-20 more lbs before making some pricier purchases!  And the silver manolo sedarbys were also my wedding shoes!!!



Shoe Twins! I picked those because I can wear them again


----------



## newmommy_va

Thanks for the tip! (I love window shopping on eBay, but I have never clicked the "buy" button. )

I'm definitely a fan of mini bags, but I haven't found the perfect pretty clutch yet. I'm looking for a versatile clutch that will go with my existing wardrobe, that I can see wearing frequently enough to justify the cost-per-wear analysis. And I want one I _really_ love.

So far, I've looked at:

Chanel timeless clutch & various seasonal clutches
Dior evening Lady Dior
Jimmy Choo Candy clutch
Bottega Veneta Knot clutch & various seasonal clutches
Judith Lieber crystal clutches
Hermes Kelly Pochette, Egee, Medor, Jige, & vintage Rio
Prada Fairy clutch

I liked many of the clear clutches for S/S 2013, too, so I'll probably check them out during the next designer sale. But I'm not in a hurry, so I can take my time.  



LeeMiller said:


> Love the IRO jacket!
> 
> Bitten, I love how you styled that top and the color is very pretty with your coloring.
> 
> Newmommy, if you aren't set on a particular clutch, I find that even most designer clutches go on sale often or show up on eBay.  Nice purchases!
> 
> And Jessh, that Coach bag is a nice pop of color!


----------



## newmommy_va

Congrats on your new purchase! It looks lovely in such a fun color!

btw, good luck on your shopping ban 'til fall. 



Jesssh said:


> Well, I just ordered another bag. It probably won't arrive untill April, and it will count as my May purchase, so I'm working about a month ahead.
> 
> *I do intend to stop shopping until fall*, when I want to purchase the trench jacket and the watch. Neither are available in the colors I want right now.
> 
> The new bag will bring me up to 5 club items this year, plus 3 basics and 1 scarf that don't count for the club. (I'm not including 3 H&M tee shirts at less than $8 each, or the hiking boots I need to buy because my old ones are disgusting - those are sporting equipment anyway.)
> 
> If I can stick to only 2 more items for the year, I'll count the 3 basics as part of the 12 items for the year. Each was under $100.
> 
> The 5 items for January thru May are:
> 
> Navy leather jacket
> Nike wedge sneakers
> Black trench coat & scarf
> Rebecca Minkoff purseforum satchel
> Coach Bleecker Business Tote!
> 
> Here is the bag in "Ocean":
> 
> View attachment 2116079
> 
> 
> It's actually more of a muted blue than in the pic - beautiful color! (I didn't care for the royal blue color I was going to get when I saw the leather IRL, so I switched to the "ocean" color.)
> 
> I am not getting the turquoise crossbody (Penny purse) because this is a prettier turquoise IMO.
> 
> 5 down, 2 to go, then maybe I'll add in the 3 basics I bought this month (2 button down shirts and black trousers for work).
> 
> The 2014 wish list is getting long....


----------



## ennna

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm trying these two items for April : Helmut Lang slouchy leather pants (half price!!!) & IRO metallic weave jacket with leather trim.
> 
> I've been looking for a pair of slouchy/jogging style leather pants for a while so I hope these work out - they would really fill a hole in my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already received the jacket (I was afraid it might sell out in my size!) and I can't find a reason to return it.  The cream leather trim sold me.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349070



love them both! espacially the pants, would be perfect with like... EVERYTHING


----------



## Jesssh

newmommy_va said:


> Congrats on your new purchase! It looks lovely in such a fun color!
> 
> btw, good luck on your shopping ban 'til fall.



Thanks! 

Oh, I'll be doing lots of looking (and toting around my new bag  ), but I can't think of anything else I really need or want wardrobe-wise that can't wait until next year. I have lots of research to do, though! My jewelry collection needs some upgrades. I would like more colored purses, and I am exploring scarves. Now that I have a steamer, that opens up a whole new world of blouses. I have very few dresses. Would love some blue pumps and black sandals. None of this has to happen this year, and I have no idea what I want specifically. So I'll look, enjoy, play in the stores, and educate myself so that I can create the perfect wish list for 2014. So much fun!

There is also a five-year DIY home remodeling plan waiting for me.  Most of that is designed, just gotta do the work and spend the money.


----------



## Bitten

Jesssh said:


> Well, I just ordered another bag. It probably won't arrive untill April, and it will count as my May purchase, so I'm working about a month ahead.
> 
> I do intend to stop shopping until fall, when I want to purchase the trench jacket and the watch. Neither are available in the colors I want right now.
> 
> The new bag will bring me up to 5 club items this year, plus 3 basics and 1 scarf that don't count for the club. (I'm not including 3 H&M tee shirts at less than $8 each, or the hiking boots I need to buy because my old ones are disgusting - those are sporting equipment anyway.)
> 
> If I can stick to only 2 more items for the year, I'll count the 3 basics as part of the 12 items for the year. Each was under $100.
> 
> The 5 items for January thru May are:
> 
> Navy leather jacket
> Nike wedge sneakers
> Black trench coat & scarf
> Rebecca Minkoff purseforum satchel
> Coach Bleecker Business Tote!
> 
> Here is the bag in "Ocean":
> 
> View attachment 2116079
> 
> 
> It's actually more of a muted blue than in the pic - beautiful color! (I didn't care for the royal blue color I was going to get when I saw the leather IRL, so I switched to the "ocean" color.)
> 
> I am not getting the turquoise crossbody (Penny purse) because this is a prettier turquoise IMO.
> 
> 5 down, 2 to go, then maybe I'll add in the 3 basics I bought this month (2 button down shirts and black trousers for work).
> 
> The 2014 wish list is getting long....


 
Love love love the colour!! Such a gorgeous POP for your spring/summer wardrobe


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> Love the IRO jacket!
> 
> Bitten, I love how you styled that top and the color is very pretty with your coloring.
> 
> Newmommy, if you aren't set on a particular clutch, I find that even most designer clutches go on sale often or show up on eBay.  Nice purchases!
> 
> And Jessh, that Coach bag is a nice pop of color!


 
Thanks dear  It's weird, but my wardrobe being all organised PLUS being really disciplined about purchases is making me dress better overall 

Have you made the final decision re. the jacket?? Is there a soft leather jacket out there that you've fallen in love with?


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> It was such a great feeling to finish my repairs! As soon as I finished, I couldn't wait to wear my "new" pants, too. So I really thought I was going to make it through March with zero purchases. But then I spied the boots and dress... and it was all over.
> 
> Lovely blouse and ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I totally get it... I can get sucked into enabling, too!
> 
> After I purchased my dress, I told my DH, "Well... now I need a clutch to go with this dress." For such little bags, pretty clutches can be super pricey... and he's been holding out for over a year now. (I respect his opinion, and he's nixed every clutch I've shown him for a year.) But after he saw me in my dress, he said "I get it. You need a clutch." lol. But I'm going to try to be good! _Aaarrrgh!!_


 
Yay!! New clutch new clutch new clutch *grabs pompoms* 



kendal said:


> Lovely color.  Very chic.


 
Thank you, I'm trying to embrace colour more.



keodi said:


> love the outfit! it's actually a great outfit pic


 
Thank you  I'm still learning, I'd love to be able to do OOTD pics really readily, I think a visual record will help me coordinate outfits better  



Straight-Laced said:


> Congrats on getting your new blouse and putting it to work right away!!!


 
Thanks! I love doing that with clothes, stops the 'hanging in closet with tags' issue


----------



## newmommy_va

My fingers are crossed for a new clutch in May... 

A visual record is great! Among other reasons to keep a visual record, I'd rather look at pics than a spreadsheet to see what I've worn or not worn. For example - if I've been wearing the same outfit or the same combination of coat/bag/shoes - over and over - looking at my own pics is usually enough to inspire me to add more variation to my style.  Pics are also great for experimenting with outfit options... and for being honest with oneself about outfit ideas that _don't_ work, either. lol.



Bitten said:


> Yay!! New clutch new clutch new clutch *grabs pompoms*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm trying to embrace colour more.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I'm still learning, I'd love to be able to do OOTD pics really readily, I think a visual record will help me coordinate outfits better
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love doing that with clothes, stops the 'hanging in closet with tags' issue


----------



## newmommy_va

Sounds like an adventure!!



Jesssh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh, I'll be doing lots of looking (and toting around my new bag  ), but I can't think of anything else I really need or want wardrobe-wise that can't wait until next year. I have lots of research to do, though! My jewelry collection needs some upgrades. I would like more colored purses, and I am exploring scarves. Now that I have a steamer, that opens up a whole new world of blouses. I have very few dresses. Would love some blue pumps and black sandals. None of this has to happen this year, and I have no idea what I want specifically. So I'll look, enjoy, play in the stores, and educate myself so that I can create the perfect wish list for 2014. So much fun!
> 
> *There is also a five-year DIY home remodeling plan waiting for me. * *Most of that is designed, just gotta do the work and spend the money.*


----------



## neenabengals

newmommy_va said:


> Thanks for the tip! (I love window shopping on eBay, but I have never clicked the "buy" button. )
> 
> I'm definitely a fan of mini bags, but I haven't found the perfect pretty clutch yet. *I'm looking for a versatile clutch that will go with my existing wardrobe, **that I can see wearing frequently* enough to justify the cost-per-wear analysis. And I want one I _really_ love.
> 
> *So far, I've looked at:
> 
> Chanel timeless clutch & various seasonal clutches
> Dior evening Lady Dior
> Jimmy Choo Candy clutch
> Bottega Veneta Knot clutch & various seasonal clutches
> Judith Lieber crystal clutches
> Hermes Kelly Pochette, Egee, Medor, Jige, & vintage Rio
> Prada Fairy clutch*
> 
> I liked many of the clear clutches for S/S 2013, too, so I'll probably check them out during the next designer sale. But I'm not in a hurry, so I can take my time.



In terms of versatility, have you looked at Chanel Wallet on a Chain?  I wear mine mostly as an evening clutch but I like that you can wear it two other wears during the day (crossbody and shoulder).  Also the Celine trio is nice - that is on my wishlist but it wont be this year!


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> *My fingers are crossed for a new clutch in May... *
> 
> A visual record is great! Among other reasons to keep a visual record, I'd rather look at pics than a spreadsheet to see what I've worn or not worn. For example - if I've been wearing the same outfit or the same combination of coat/bag/shoes - over and over - looking at my own pics is usually enough to inspire me to add more variation to my style.  Pics are also great for experimenting with outfit options... and for being honest with oneself about outfit ideas that _don't_ work, either. lol.



I love clutches, I shall be sending good 'clutch' thoughts your way 

I was actually the very lucky recipient on a beautiful LV Sofia Coppola MM slim clutch in cobalt for Christmas  I am taking it to work and using it in addition to my totes - if I want to duck out, I can just take my clutch to grab lunch or run errands  

What I love about that particular clutch is that it's a versatile size (I have a BDJ in patent navy/marine leather from YSL and it's quite oversized which makes it a little impractical for a working day - it's very much a weekend lunch/browsing clutch) but the gold hardware in addition to the sleek design makes it quite transitional in terms of occasion - it works just as hard day to night, which is great from the 'capsule wardrobe' perspective 

I think you should post pics of the clutches you're dreaming of and we can provide feedback


----------



## ennna

Bitten said:


> Thanks dear * It's weird, but my wardrobe being all organised PLUS being really disciplined about purchases is making me dress better overall *
> 
> Have you made the final decision re. the jacket?? Is there a soft leather jacket out there that you've fallen in love with?



That's SO true!! I'm almost never in the mood to sort through all the clutter and just grab what I've worn together before or I do pull out something new but I know the combination isn't what I want it to be. I also like your outfit, it's simple and decent for work but not boring because of the colour, material and model of the blouse and the tight skirt! And not too stiff!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

My first April buy came today! So excited - it's perfect for our cold Scandinavian weather (unlike my many sleeveless tops, party dresses etc.  )


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you *neenabengals* & *Bitten* for your clutch recommendations!! 

Yes. I've looked at Chanel WOCs, Celine Trio (very cute, very tempting), various LV clutches (I agree that Sofia Coppola's collection for LV is lovely), various Rebecca Minkoff mini bags... To say that I've been researching clutches for a while, is an understatement. 

I need one of these -->  And maybe one of these -->  LOL



neenabengals said:


> In terms of versatility, have you looked at Chanel Wallet on a Chain?  I wear mine mostly as an evening clutch but I like that you can wear it two other wears during the day (crossbody and shoulder).  Also the Celine trio is nice - that is on my wishlist but it wont be this year!





Bitten said:


> I love clutches, I shall be sending good 'clutch' thoughts your way
> 
> I was actually the very lucky recipient on a beautiful LV Sofia Coppola MM slim clutch in cobalt for Christmas  I am taking it to work and using it in addition to my totes - if I want to duck out, I can just take my clutch to grab lunch or run errands
> 
> What I love about that particular clutch is that it's a versatile size (I have a BDJ in patent navy/marine leather from YSL and it's quite oversized which makes it a little impractical for a working day - it's very much a weekend lunch/browsing clutch) but the gold hardware in addition to the sleek design makes it quite transitional in terms of occasion - it works just as hard day to night, which is great from the 'capsule wardrobe' perspective
> 
> I think you should post pics of the clutches you're dreaming of and we can provide feedback



I do this too - quickly grab an outfit I've already worn, rather than try something new. Of course - whenever I try a new combination in a hurry, it rarely looks as good as I imagined it would! >.<



ennna said:


> That's SO true!! I'm almost never in the mood to sort through all the clutter and just grab what I've worn together before or I do pull out something new but I know the combination isn't what I want it to be. I also like your outfit, it's simple and decent for work but not boring because of the colour, material and model of the blouse and the tight skirt! And not too stiff!



Very chic!! 



COPENHAGEN said:


> My first April buy came today! So excited - it's perfect for our cold Scandinavian weather (unlike my many sleeveless tops, party dresses etc.)
> 
> View attachment 2117443


----------



## LeeMiller

Bitten said:


> Thanks dear  It's weird, but my wardrobe being all organised PLUS being really disciplined about purchases is making me dress better overall
> 
> Have you made the final decision re. the jacket?? Is there a soft leather jacket out there that you've fallen in love with?



I decided to return the jacket.  I'm on vacation and I didn't want to pack it, so I think it's a definite 'no.'   I need to try on some leather jackets, but ideally I'd like to lose 15-20 more lbs before making that purchase.   I'm going to have a new job with less stress in about a week and maybe I can get a personal trainer too.  

Oh clutches!!  I had to ban myself from buying any more.  I don't know if I could have limited myself to one or even three!  Even though I rarely wear them, I love my clutches!  Actually, I'm considering another McQueen clutch since I haven't bought one in a couple of years.  

Copenhagen, I love it on you!! Too cute!


----------



## Jesssh

COPENHAGEN said:


> My first April buy came today! So excited - it's perfect for our cold Scandinavian weather (unlike my many sleeveless tops, party dresses etc.  )
> 
> View attachment 2117443



That looks so cute on you!


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> My first April buy came today! So excited - it's perfect for our cold Scandinavian weather (unlike my many sleeveless tops, party dresses etc.  )
> 
> View attachment 2117443



So cute, congrats!

I'm really looking forward to April purchases. Obviously I have been bad again this month but next month is another clean slate! I'm debating between Alexander Wang Anouck Chelsea booties vs Stuart Weitzman 5050s and maybe an Hermes bracelet.


----------



## lucywife

COPENHAGEN said:


> My first April buy came today! So excited - it's perfect for our cold Scandinavian weather (unlike my many sleeveless tops, party dresses etc.  )
> 
> View attachment 2117443


Cute!!


----------



## Bitten

COPENHAGEN said:


> My first April buy came today! So excited - it's perfect for our cold Scandinavian weather (unlike my many sleeveless tops, party dresses etc.  )
> 
> View attachment 2117443


 
Fabulous outfit


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Thank you so much for your kind comments  You made my day!


----------



## jellybebe

I still think this is the most perfect leather jacket ever. Only problem: I don't wear leather jackets all that much, but it could be because I have never found a perfect one.  Seen here on Chiara Ferragni of the Blonde Salad.


----------



## Jesssh

jellybebe said:


> I still think this is the most perfect leather jacket ever. Only problem: I don't wear leather jackets all that much, but it could be because I have never found a perfect one.  Seen here on Chiara Ferragni of the Blonde Salad.



You don't wear leather jackets? I wear my black leather jacket ALL THE TIME. (Well, not when it's hot.)

Is it not warm enough for you? Try layering: You can put a warm hoodie under a leather jacket and it's so cute! Pop the hood over the back. Or put a big warm coat over a leather jacket. I use my leather jackets as blazers for suits. There are lots of ways to wear them in the fashion blogs and videos. I don't think they dictate a particular style.

I especially like them because I never have to worry about dog hair sticking to them.


----------



## jellybebe

Jesssh said:


> You don't wear leather jackets? I wear my black leather jacket ALL THE TIME. (Well, not when it's hot.)
> 
> Is it not warm enough for you? Try layering: You can put a warm hoodie under a leather jacket and it's so cute! Pop the hood over the back. Or put a big warm coat over a leather jacket. I use my leather jackets as blazers for suits. There are lots of ways to wear them in the fashion blogs and videos. I don't think they dictate a particular style.
> 
> I especially like them because I never have to worry about dog hair sticking to them.



It's been uber cold for the last 6 months but I am still thinking of getting this jacket. I think it would be nice for fall.


----------



## newmommy_va

I waited to start buying more expensive clothes until I reached my target weight, too.  The trouble for me, has been maintaining my weight. Now I'm on a post-holiday-diet. (Yeah, I know the holidays were a while ago. LOL)

Are you excited about your new job? Good luck!

Ugh... clutches. I haven't been able to take the plunge, yet. In the meantime, I've converted one of my BV bags into a day clutch. Sigh.



LeeMiller said:


> I decided to return the jacket.  I'm on vacation and I didn't want to pack it, so I think it's a definite 'no.'   I need to try on some leather jackets, but ideally I'd like to lose 15-20 more lbs before making that purchase.   I'm going to have a new job with less stress in about a week and maybe I can get a personal trainer too.
> 
> Oh clutches!!  I had to ban myself from buying any more.  I don't know if I could have limited myself to one or even three!  Even though I rarely wear them, I love my clutches!  Actually, I'm considering another McQueen clutch since I haven't bought one in a couple of years.
> 
> Copenhagen, I love it on you!! Too cute!



Absolutely! Every month is a clean slate... 

My vote is for the AW booties! Although... would long pants catch in the heel opening? Anyway... the 50/50s have a loyal fan following, so I don't think you could go wrong there, either.

Which Hermes bracelet are you considering?



jellybebe said:


> So cute, congrats!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to April purchases. Obviously I have been bad again this month but next month is another clean slate! I'm debating between Alexander Wang Anouck Chelsea booties vs Stuart Weitzman 5050s and maybe an Hermes bracelet.



It's interesting how popular fitted jackets and blazers of all kinds are, and they look great on a lot of people, too. I'm a sweater person myself, as I've long since given up hope that a fitted leather jacket exists that could accomodate my figure. 



jellybebe said:


> I still think this is the most perfect leather jacket ever. Only problem: I don't wear leather jackets all that much, but it could be because I have never found a perfect one.  Seen here on Chiara Ferragni of the Blonde Salad.


----------



## Black Elite

Ya'll are so inspiring! I'm just posting a preliminary statement to say that I'll be joining this club beginning in April. My goal is one item per month, excluding undergarments and hosiery. Fun times!


----------



## Black Elite

jellybebe said:


> I still think this is the most perfect leather jacket ever. Only problem: I don't wear leather jackets all that much, but it could be because I have never found a perfect one.  Seen here on Chiara Ferragni of the Blonde Salad.



I think this jacket would be an awesome selection for Autumn. Do you think you would get a lot of wear out of it? Leather looks so great during those transitional seasons


----------



## jellybebe

Black Elite said:


> I think this jacket would be an awesome selection for Autumn. Do you think you would get a lot of wear out of it? Leather looks so great during those transitional seasons



I love it so much that I think/hope I could wear it a lot.


----------



## roman_holiday

keodi said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around in a bit!
> Update:
> I purchased a pair of caramel and black Lanvin flats (the black ones weren't planned, but I sold the black 2010 version I had to get the current season black ones. the 2010 version ran small and were uncomfortable.
> For April: Chanel 11 or 12 series jumbo with gold hardware. I have 15 to 20 more pounds I need to lose, (I'm on a weight loss journey), before I can consider purchasing my Burberry trench and the Balenciaga black moto jacket.
> so my updated list
> 
> 1. Chanel Jumbo flap GHW-April
> 2. Black classic pump-May
> 3. Manolo Blahnik- Sedarby in Silver (my wedding shoes)-June
> 4. Manolo Blahnik-Sedarby in black (I ruined my last pair)
> 
> I need to purchase some basics such as tanks and tees for the summer.
> Fall/Winter
> 5. Burberry Trench
> 6. Balenciaga Moto jacket black
> 
> By early to mid 2014:
> Hermes 30cm Black Birkin togo, clemence,or swift.
> Hermes Masai


 
Great list! I highly recommend the Hermes Massai, by the way. I have a Massai Cut and wear it almost every day (to work). It's held up really well and the leather still looks like new (with only minor corner wear).



newmommy_va said:


> I found two items this month!!
> 
> These Dior boots in beige clair. I wasn't sure about the riding details, but I love the way these boots look (not too riding boot-ish at all)!
> 
> View attachment 2115017
> 
> 
> This Chanel dress. (Of course, I look nothing like the model, but my husband thinks it's pretty on me. )
> 
> View attachment 2115016
> 
> 
> (Both were great deals, btw.)
> 
> Here's my update:
> 
> January:
> B Brian Atwood pumps
> Manolo Blahnik pumps
> Gifts rec'd - Hermes watch & flats
> 
> February:
> zero
> 
> March:
> Dior boots
> Chanel dress
> Gifts rec'd - Hermes bag & twilly
> 
> Since I purchased 2 items in March, I'm going to aim for zero purchases in April. _Sigh (fingers crossed)._
> 
> Wish list:
> Versatile top or knit
> Slim, ponte, or legging pant in light grey or greyish beige
> Flat wedge sandal
> Pump or sandal w/kitten heel
> Pretty clutch
> 
> None of these are needs, but are on my "like to have" list.


 
Love the Chanel dress! Also, I'm impressed that you are able to have "zero" months...don't know if I could do it, there is way too much temptation out there.



Bitten said:


> And this is the Joie blouse styled for work, please don't judge my pic too harshly - I really have not learned how to take good outfit pics!!
> View attachment 2115256
> 
> 
> Joie marigold silk blouse with Carl Kapp black pencil skirt, YSL classic square buckle black patent belt, Bally black patent pumps and Anya Hindmarch black Carker.


 
Congrats, the blouse looks great on you!



Jesssh said:


> Well, I just ordered another bag. It probably won't arrive untill April, and it will count as my May purchase, so I'm working about a month ahead.
> 
> I do intend to stop shopping until fall, when I want to purchase the trench jacket and the watch. Neither are available in the colors I want right now.
> 
> The new bag will bring me up to 5 club items this year, plus 3 basics and 1 scarf that don't count for the club. (I'm not including 3 H&M tee shirts at less than $8 each, or the hiking boots I need to buy because my old ones are disgusting - those are sporting equipment anyway.)
> 
> If I can stick to only 2 more items for the year, I'll count the 3 basics as part of the 12 items for the year. Each was under $100.
> 
> The 5 items for January thru May are:
> 
> Navy leather jacket
> Nike wedge sneakers
> Black trench coat & scarf
> Rebecca Minkoff purseforum satchel
> Coach Bleecker Business Tote!
> 
> Here is the bag in "Ocean":
> 
> View attachment 2116079
> 
> 
> It's actually more of a muted blue than in the pic - beautiful color! (I didn't care for the royal blue color I was going to get when I saw the leather IRL, so I switched to the "ocean" color.)
> 
> I am not getting the turquoise crossbody (Penny purse) because this is a prettier turquoise IMO.
> 
> 5 down, 2 to go, then maybe I'll add in the 3 basics I bought this month (2 button down shirts and black trousers for work).
> 
> The 2014 wish list is getting long....


 
Congrats, the turquoise color looks lovely!!



Straight-Laced said:


> I'm trying these two items for April : Helmut Lang slouchy leather pants (half price!!!) & IRO metallic weave jacket with leather trim.
> 
> I've been looking for a pair of slouchy/jogging style leather pants for a while so I hope these work out - they would really fill a hole in my wardrobe.
> 
> I've already received the jacket (I was afraid it might sell out in my size!) and I can't find a reason to return it. The cream leather trim sold me.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349070


 
The jacket is very pretty and the pants look so comfy! Did you end up getting the pants?



COPENHAGEN said:


> My first April buy came today! So excited - it's perfect for our cold Scandinavian weather (unlike my many sleeveless tops, party dresses etc.  )
> 
> View attachment 2117443


 
Congrats, the sweater looks really cute on you!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Thank you, Roman_H. Do you have any April buys planned?


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I still think this is the most perfect leather jacket ever. Only problem: I don't wear leather jackets all that much, but it could be because I have never found a perfect one.  Seen here on Chiara Ferragni of the Blonde Salad.



I don't like her hair like that, it looks weird and looks like she's trying too hard. Besides that, it is a nice leather jacket indeed.


----------



## Greentea

jellybebe said:


> I still think this is the most perfect leather jacket ever. Only problem: I don't wear leather jackets all that much, but it could be because I have never found a perfect one.  Seen here on Chiara Ferragni of the Blonde Salad.



best.ever.


----------



## neenabengals

Greentea said:


> best.ever.



Scuse my naivety but what is the brand of this jacket?


----------



## roman_holiday

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you, Roman_H. Do you have any April buys planned?


I'm trying hard to restrain myself for April. Somehow, I feel that I "need" everything on my wish list right now...don't want to wait and space it out...I've been doing pretty well so far...not sure what happened 

Here are the things I would like to buy in April

- Black wedge sandals to replace my current ones that are worn out
- Rain boots (saw some from Jimmy Choo online, but need to try them in person, also maybe I should look for a less expensive alternative)
- David Yurman pearl necklace (also haven't tried it in person, so it may not work for me)
- Hermes silver necklace (tried it and loved it, but I have quite a few silver necklaces already)

Since I don't see myself not buying anything in future months, I will try to limit myself to a maximum of 2 items for April...am now leaning towards the rain boots and the Hermes necklace, but I have to try the boots first (these could even count as basics since I currently don't have rain boots and really need them, but they're not so basic if they are Jimmy Choo, I guess).

Also, I was originally not going to count accessories towards my monthly items, but I realized that I mostly "need" accessories, not clothing, so I will include them, but I will allow myself 2 items in total (including both accessories and clothing). In February and March, I bought one piece of clothing and one accessory each (and two basic white/cream tops). So far, so good  but April seems to be full of temptation (and it hasn't even started yet...)


----------



## roman_holiday

neenabengals said:


> Scuse my naivety but what is the brand of this jacket?


 
I was wondering that too! I don't wear leather jackets since they're not warm enough for me, but I'm getting intrigued by this jacket now...not that I need another thing on my wish list


----------



## COPENHAGEN

roman_holiday said:


> I'm trying hard to restrain myself for April. Somehow, I feel that I "need" everything on my wish list right now...don't want to wait and space it out...I've been doing pretty well so far...not sure what happened
> 
> Here are the things I would like to buy in April
> 
> - Black wedge sandals to replace my current ones that are worn out
> - Rain boots (saw some from Jimmy Choo online, but need to try them in person, also maybe I should look for a less expensive alternative)
> - David Yurman pearl necklace (also haven't tried it in person, so it may not work for me)
> - Hermes silver necklace (tried it and loved it, but I have quite a few silver necklaces already)
> 
> Since I don't see myself not buying anything in future months, I will try to limit myself to a maximum of 2 items for April...am now leaning towards the rain boots and the Hermes necklace, but I have to try the boots first (these could even count as basics since I currently don't have rain boots and really need them, but they're not so basic if they are Jimmy Choo, I guess).
> 
> Also, I was originally not going to count accessories towards my monthly items, but I realized that I mostly "need" accessories, not clothing, so I will include them, but I will allow myself 2 items in total (including both accessories and clothing). In February and March, I bought one piece of clothing and one accessory each (and two basic white/cream tops). So far, so good  but April seems to be full of temptation (and it hasn't even started yet...)


Love your list. I'm looking for a pair of wedge sandals myself but haven't found the right pair yet. I need them for everyday wear and therefore comfy and not too high. Do you have a special pair in mind? I'm looking a bit at some from The Last Conspiracy, but I'm nowhere near sure yet. I need to try them on first.

Btw. I'm counting accessories too, although not inexpensive ones.

Hopefully you can stick to 2 items despite all the temptations. I think it's spring that's messing with us! I'm so tempted too this month - and I have NO idea how I'm going to stick to just 1 item


----------



## roman_holiday

COPENHAGEN said:


> Love your list. I'm looking for a pair of wedge sandals myself but haven't found the right pair yet. I need them for everyday wear and therefore comfy and not too high. Do you have a special pair in mind? I'm looking a bit at some from The Last Conspiracy, but I'm nowhere near sure yet. I need to try them on first.
> 
> Btw. I'm counting accessories too, although not inexpensive ones.
> 
> Hopefully you can stick to 2 items despite all the temptations. I think it's spring that's messing with us! I'm so tempted too this month - and I have NO idea how I'm going to stick to just 1 item


 
I've been looking at Jimmy Choo wedge sandals since I have the "Nate" and "Connor" styles from past seasons and find them really comfortable and versatile. Unfortunately, the elastic on the Nate sandals has stretched and my feet move around in them a lot now (I tried to have this replaced, but it did not turn out well).

I do not find the current model of Jimmy Choo wedge sandal ("Dawn" http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/us/spring-summer-13/dawn/invt/131dawnblemk) very comfortable though (the buckle sits right on my ankle and hurts) and also they have cork soles, which makes them less dressy. I'm looking for something similar to these. Ideally in patent leather and all black. Do you have any suggestions? 

I'm not familiar with The Last Conspiracy, by the way. I just googled them, and it looks like in the US they only have a store in LA, which is far away from where I am.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

roman_holiday said:


> I've been looking at Jimmy Choo wedge sandals since I have the "Nate" and "Connor" styles from past seasons and find them really comfortable and versatile. Unfortunately, the elastic on the Nate sandals has stretched and my feet move around in them a lot now (I tried to have this replaced, but it did not turn out well).
> 
> I do not find the current model of Jimmy Choo wedge sandal ("Dawn" http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/us/spring-summer-13/dawn/invt/131dawnblemk) very comfortable though (the buckle sits right on my ankle and hurts) and also they have cork soles, which makes them less dressy. I'm looking for something similar to these. Ideally in patent leather and all black. Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> I'm not familiar with The Last Conspiracy, by the way. I just googled them, and it looks like in the US they only have a store in LA, which is far away from where I am.


If you are looking for a more dressy model I like these from Burberry: http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/towney-studded-leather-wedges.html but they might have a too high heel for you  I _love_ these Balenciagas too: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Balen...%3D717%2C&eItemId=prod154560171&cmCat=product but they have the same "problem".
These are cute too: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/kate-...%3D717%2C&eItemId=prod155000038&cmCat=product

Sorry, can't stop looking at sandals now 

If you're into Jimmy Choo I guess you've already seen these? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Jimmy...%3D717%2C&eItemId=prod156410091&cmCat=product

The Last Conspiracy have more casual wedges as I'm looking for. But I'm worried that I won't fit a 36 and they don't seem to carry 35. I need to go shopping soon and try some wedge sandals on and hopefully find the perfect pair


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you!! My DH thinks I look great in it, so I'm keeping it for now. On the other hand, when I see myself in it, my eyes go right to my flaws. _Sigh._

I'm in the same boat as you with how my one a month is going. Right now, I want everything. When I purchased the Chanel dress and Dior boots, I also saw a Valentino dress and Jimmy Choo kitten heels that I really really wanted. _Ugh._

It was bad enough that I purchased 2 items in March, since April will now be a zero month for me. So I couldn't buy 2 _additional_ items. Bummer. You'd think that I'd be consoled with the approaching designer sale season, but I want everything _now_. lol



roman_holiday said:


> Great list! I highly recommend the Hermes Massai, by the way. I have a Massai Cut and wear it almost every day (to work). It's held up really well and the leather still looks like new (with only minor corner wear).
> 
> Love the Chanel dress! Also, I'm impressed that you are able to have "zero" months...don't know if I could do it, there is way too much temptation out there.
> 
> Congrats, the blouse looks great on you!
> 
> Congrats, the turquoise color looks lovely!!
> 
> The jacket is very pretty and the pants look so comfy! Did you end up getting the pants?
> 
> Congrats, the sweater looks really cute on you!



Great list!!

I also find that I have to "rank order" my preferences, so I buy what I really want and leave the rest (regretfully) on my wish list.

As for rain boots... there are so many choices! My favorite are the short Prada sport ones (@ Nordstrom). There's also the designer sale. For the last several seasons, Chanel rain boots have made it to the sale. Just a thought. 

So far, my exclusions have been gifts, because there's so much to celebrate in Spring. 



roman_holiday said:


> I'm trying hard to restrain myself for April. Somehow, I feel that I "need" everything on my wish list right now...don't want to wait and space it out...I've been doing pretty well so far...not sure what happened
> 
> Here are the things I would like to buy in April
> 
> - Black wedge sandals to replace my current ones that are worn out
> - Rain boots (saw some from Jimmy Choo online, but need to try them in person, also maybe I should look for a less expensive alternative)
> - David Yurman pearl necklace (also haven't tried it in person, so it may not work for me)
> - Hermes silver necklace (tried it and loved it, but I have quite a few silver necklaces already)
> 
> Since I don't see myself not buying anything in future months, I will try to limit myself to a maximum of 2 items for April...am now leaning towards the rain boots and the Hermes necklace, but I have to try the boots first (these could even count as basics since I currently don't have rain boots and really need them, but they're not so basic if they are Jimmy Choo, I guess).
> 
> Also, I was originally not going to count accessories towards my monthly items, but I realized that I mostly "need" accessories, not clothing, so I will include them, but I will allow myself 2 items in total (including both accessories and clothing). In February and March, I bought one piece of clothing and one accessory each (and two basic white/cream tops). So far, so good  but April seems to be full of temptation (and it hasn't even started yet...)



Have you tried Jimmy Choo Hedda sandals? They were a style last year. From this year, I think the "Treat" looks nice (here @ Jimmy Choo or in black @ NM), but I haven't seem them in person so I can't attest to them personally. (LOL. And it looks like Cophenhagen saw them too.) Maybe these... AW Vika in black (@ NM).

Good luck!!



roman_holiday said:


> I've been looking at Jimmy Choo wedge sandals since I have the "Nate" and "Connor" styles from past seasons and find them really comfortable and versatile. Unfortunately, the elastic on the Nate sandals has stretched and my feet move around in them a lot now (I tried to have this replaced, but it did not turn out well).
> 
> I do not find the current model of Jimmy Choo wedge sandal ("Dawn" http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/us/spring-summer-13/dawn/invt/131dawnblemk) very comfortable though (the buckle sits right on my ankle and hurts) and also they have cork soles, which makes them less dressy. I'm looking for something similar to these. Ideally in patent leather and all black. Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> I'm not familiar with The Last Conspiracy, by the way. I just googled them, and it looks like in the US they only have a store in LA, which is far away from where I am.


----------



## newmommy_va

On the topic of wedge sandals...

My wish list wedge sandals are Jimmy Choo Pathos and Pence and Christian Louboutin Cataclou. (I have the Pathos and it is one of my favorite Spring/Summer sandals!) My preference is for a low platform wedge. And I don't mind the cork or jute paired with patent nude & stone. Although my dream combination would be a Pence in black patent with black cork. On the other hand, thank goodness this combination doesn't exist, because I'd've bought it already! Phew!



COPENHAGEN said:


> If you are looking for a more dressy model I like these from Burberry: http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/towney-studded-leather-wedges.html but they might have a too high heel for you  I _love_ these Balenciagas too: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Balen...%3D717%2C&eItemId=prod154560171&cmCat=product but they have the same "problem".
> These are cute too: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/kate-...%3D717%2C&eItemId=prod155000038&cmCat=product
> 
> Sorry, can't stop looking at sandals now
> 
> If you're into Jimmy Choo I guess you've already seen these? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Jimmy...%3D717%2C&eItemId=prod156410091&cmCat=product
> 
> The Last Conspiracy have more casual wedges as I'm looking for. But I'm worried that I won't fit a 36 and they don't seem to carry 35. I need to go shopping soon and try some wedge sandals on and hopefully find the perfect pair


----------



## newmommy_va

On the topic of clutches...

Just saw these on PurseBlog. Love the theme of the globe! And the first bag has little letter charms that dangle from it (which spell Chanel, of course).







I might actually _need_ to see these in person... lol


----------



## kendal

Two things I love about this club so far:

1.  Membership prevents me from purchasing things just because they are on sale.  For example, an equipment blouse I've had my eye on went on sale but I didn't buy it because I rationalized that if it wasn't worthy of "my one per month" item status, it wasn't worth adding to my wardrobe (even at 40% off)

2.  Looking at everyone's lists, I feel like I'm looking at the "cream of the crop" of available fashion.  As a result, I am seriously considering adding that IRO jacket to my May purchase wish list.  It's not something I would have been able to find by myself, and for that I am grateful.


----------



## Greentea

neenabengals said:


> Scuse my naivety but what is the brand of this jacket?


Balenciaga


----------



## jellybebe

newmommy_va said:


> I waited to start buying more expensive clothes until I reached my target weight, too.  The trouble for me, has been maintaining my weight. Now I'm on a post-holiday-diet. (Yeah, I know the holidays were a while ago. LOL)
> 
> Are you excited about your new job? Good luck!
> 
> Ugh... clutches. I haven't been able to take the plunge, yet. In the meantime, I've converted one of my BV bags into a day clutch. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Every month is a clean slate...
> 
> My vote is for the AW booties! Although... would long pants catch in the heel opening? Anyway... the 50/50s have a loyal fan following, so I don't think you could go wrong there, either.
> 
> Which Hermes bracelet are you considering?
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how popular fitted jackets and blazers of all kinds are, and they look great on a lot of people, too. I'm a sweater person myself, as I've long since given up hope that a fitted leather jacket exists that could accomodate my figure.



My only hesitation re: the A Wang booties is just that - I can't tell just how high they are cut on the leg so it might be a bit awkward to tuck skinnies into them, especially as they likely taper at the ankle a bit. 

The Hermes bracelet I am eyeing is the orange Clic Clac. Not sure if it comes in yellow gold metal, but ideally that is the one I would get. I used to dislike the Clic Clacs but they have totally grown on me. My HG Hermes is the black CDC with gold hardware but those are basically impossible to find.


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengals said:


> Scuse my naivety but what is the brand of this jacket?



Anine Bing! Looks like Bal but is actually quite a bit less in price (although it's still far from cheap).


----------



## jess236

These are my planned April purchases:
1. Summer cashmere sweater in mint color from Club Monaco 
[FONT=&quot]http://www.clubmonaco.com/product/i...30.17669676&ab=ln_women_features_cashmereshop[/FONT]
2. Apricot and grey cashmere sweater from Club Monaco
1.       http://www.clubmonaco.com/product/i...30.17669676&ab=ln_women_features_cashmereshop
  3. 7FAMK jeans kimmie straight in dark wash
4. J. Crew Martina suede wedges in driftwood
[FONT=&quot]http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/wedges/PRDOVR~50460/50460.jsp[/FONT]
5. Burberry trench coat - knee length in black


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Just wanted to update (ahem, pat myself on the back) that I overcame some major impulse purchase urges yesterday. There was a very tempting sale online, as well as a Helmut Lang dress & J Crew cashmere sweater that I tried on at a consignment store. Great prices but they weren't perfect so I left without them. Yay will power!


----------



## Myrkur

BagsNBaubles said:


> Just wanted to update (ahem, pat myself on the back) that I overcame some major impulse purchase urges yesterday. There was a very tempting sale online, as well as a Helmut Lang dress & J Crew cashmere sweater that I tried on at a consignment store. Great prices but they weren't perfect so I left without them. Yay will power!



Go you!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

Yay!!! You rock!!

I'm checking out new designer arrivals at the outlets this weekend. Even though the only way to get through the month - with no more purchases - is to stay away (lol), I can't get a few things I saw on my last trip out of my mind. Hopefully, I'll enjoy the experience but talk myself out of purchasing them...

Thanks for the inspiration!! 



BagsNBaubles said:


> Just wanted to update (ahem, pat myself on the back) that I overcame some major impulse purchase urges yesterday. There was a very tempting sale online, as well as a Helmut Lang dress & J Crew cashmere sweater that I tried on at a consignment store. Great prices but they weren't perfect so I left without them. Yay will power!


----------



## Greentea

jellybebe said:


> Anine Bing! Looks like Bal but is actually quite a bit less in price (although it's still far from cheap).



Ooh - thanks!! Will have to check this out!


----------



## Jesssh

BagsNBaubles said:


> Just wanted to update (ahem, pat myself on the back) that I overcame some major impulse purchase urges yesterday. There was a very tempting sale online, as well as a Helmut Lang dress & J Crew cashmere sweater that I tried on at a consignment store. Great prices but they weren't perfect so I left without them. Yay will power!



Yah, me too! I saw a perfect shirt online, same style I had bought before and loved, 40% off, ordered it in slightly the wrong size, called the local store and they had it in the right size, drove down there to try it on, and it was just... WRONG. Funny how a subdued fabric pattern can change the entire look of a shirt when paired with your face.  Drove home and cancelled the online order. What a waste of time.

I should learn not to order clothing online. (Bags and shoes seem to work out. Clothing - not so much.)


----------



## LeeMiller

kendal said:


> Two things I love about this club so far:
> 
> 1.  Membership prevents me from purchasing things just because they are on sale.  For example, an equipment blouse I've had my eye on went on sale but I didn't buy it because I rationalized that if it wasn't worthy of "my one per month" item status, it wasn't worth adding to my wardrobe (even at 40% off)
> 
> 2.  *Looking at everyone's lists, I feel like I'm looking at the "cream of the crop" of available fashion.  As a result, I am seriously considering adding that IRO jacket to my May purchase wish list.  It's not something I would have been able to find by myself, and for that I am grateful.*



I agree!!



jellybebe said:


> My only hesitation re: the A Wang booties is just that - I can't tell just how high they are cut on the leg so it might be a bit awkward to tuck skinnies into them, especially as they likely taper at the ankle a bit.
> 
> The Hermes bracelet I am eyeing is the orange Clic Clac. Not sure if it comes in yellow gold metal, but ideally that is the one I would get. I used to dislike the Clic Clacs but they have totally grown on me. My HG Hermes is the black CDC with gold hardware but those are basically impossible to find.



I have a CDC with PHW that I bought in 2007.  It is such a great purchase & statement piece, I really recommend it.  Maybe they can help you find one to mail order over at the Hermes sub-forum?  I'm actually considering a gold one even though I don't wear too much gold!  Oh and sometimes they come up on Hermes.com, but it is pretty rare.


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> I still think this is the most perfect leather jacket ever. Only problem: I don't wear leather jackets all that much, but it could be because I have never found a perfect one.  Seen here on Chiara Ferragni of the Blonde Salad.




I love the whole outfit!   Especially the Markus Lupfer lips sweater.  I have one with "vampire" lips but I sort of want a second one.  Nuts, right?!  LOL. I also have a sweater by him that says Carpe Diem.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I literally had to pull myself away from the screen to avoid buying this lovely, lovely silk dress from Helmut Lang, which would be perfect for a wedding I'm attending this summer. But I already HAVE a dress for that plus I'm trying to stick to more everyday luxury clothes rather than buying fancy party dresses all the time. 

It's just so hard when your heart is set on something and it's in stock in my size only  I really hope someone purchases to make this need to have it go away!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/351200


----------



## jess236

BagsNBaubles said:


> Just wanted to update (ahem, pat myself on the back) that I overcame some major impulse purchase urges yesterday. There was a very tempting sale online, as well as a Helmut Lang dress & J Crew cashmere sweater that I tried on at a consignment store. Great prices but they weren't perfect so I left without them. Yay will power!


Bravo on the amazing will power! I am so influenced by a good price, but I usually regret it if I haven't planned that purchase before hand (hence why sticking to the monthly list really helps).
I also hate returning things...so I really think about it before buying.


----------



## jess236

COPENHAGEN said:


> I literally had to pull myself away from the screen to avoid buying this lovely, lovely silk dress from Helmut Lang, which would be perfect for a wedding I'm attending this summer. But I already HAVE a dress for that plus I'm trying to stick to more everyday luxury clothes rather than buying fancy party dresses all the time.
> 
> It's just so hard when your heart is set on something and it's in stock in my size only  I really hope someone purchases to make this need to have it go away!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/351200


I couldn't find the dress...I hope you didn't buy it


----------



## neenabengals

kendal said:


> Two things I love about this club so far:
> 
> 1.  Membership prevents me from purchasing things just because they are on sale.  *For example, an equipment blouse I've had my eye on went on sale but I didn't buy it because I rationalized that if it wasn't worthy of "my one per month" item status, it wasn't worth adding to my wardrobe* (even at 40% off)
> 
> 2.  Looking at everyone's lists, I feel like I'm looking at the "cream of the crop" of available fashion.  As a result, I am seriously considering adding that IRO jacket to my May purchase wish list.  It's not something I would have been able to find by myself, and for that I am grateful.



Wow - kudos to you!  If it was me, I'd have bought it .... and probably rationalised it as a 'basic' and it doesnt count haha.  After all, you need something to wear under the IRO jacket


----------



## neenabengals

jellybebe said:


> Anine Bing! Looks like Bal but is actually quite a bit less in price (although it's still far from cheap).



Thanks, I had not heard of this brand but just taken a look at the website and I like their jackets!  Good prices too.


----------



## Myrkur

Saving up for my Birkin, have saved around 1/3 now, but my biggest fear is NY in 2 weeks... Btw, I wanted to buy an iPad mini, but that will be around 500 euro's, I have a contract already until september (sold my old iPad). I don't use iPad much, not sure about iPad mini.. what would you do? Get iPad now so I can use contract. Or keep paying contract till it ends and no iPad.... I can use the 500 euros for the Birkin to get it faster..


----------



## roman_holiday

COPENHAGEN said:


> If you are looking for a more dressy model I like these from Burberry: http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/towney-studded-leather-wedges.html but they might have a too high heel for you  I _love_ these Balenciagas too: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Balen...%3D717%2C&eItemId=prod154560171&cmCat=product but they have the same "problem".
> These are cute too: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/kate-...%3D717%2C&eItemId=prod155000038&cmCat=product
> 
> Sorry, can't stop looking at sandals now
> 
> If you're into Jimmy Choo I guess you've already seen these? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Jimmy...%3D717%2C&eItemId=prod156410091&cmCat=product
> 
> The Last Conspiracy have more casual wedges as I'm looking for. But I'm worried that I won't fit a 36 and they don't seem to carry 35. I need to go shopping soon and try some wedge sandals on and hopefully find the perfect pair


 
Thanks for all these suggestions!!  The Burberry and Balenciages are too high for me unfortunately.

The Jimmy Choo T-Strap model looks great - I didn't realize these come in black. I'll try to stop by the store over the weekend to see if they have them there and hopefully I'll also be able to try on the rain boots.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

roman_holiday said:


> Thanks for all these suggestions!!  The Burberry and Balenciages are too high for me unfortunately.
> 
> The Jimmy Choo T-Strap model looks great - I didn't realize these come in black. I'll try to stop by the store over the weekend to see if they have them there and hopefully I'll also be able to try on the rain boots.


You're welcome, I hope you find the rain boots there


----------



## roman_holiday

newmommy_va said:


> I'm in the same boat as you with how my one a month is going. Right now, I want everything. *When I purchased the Chanel dress and Dior boots, I also saw a Valentino dress and Jimmy Choo kitten heels that I really really* *wanted. *_*Ugh.* _
> 
> As for rain boots... there are so many choices! My favorite are the short Prada sport ones (@ Nordstrom). There's also the designer sale. For the last several seasons, Chanel rain boots have made it to the sale. Just a thought.
> 
> So far, my exclusions have been gifts, because there's so much to celebrate in Spring.
> 
> Have you tried Jimmy Choo Hedda sandals? They were a style last year. From this year, I think the "Treat" looks nice (here @ Jimmy Choo or in black @ NM), but I haven't seem them in person so I can't attest to them personally. (LOL. And it looks like Cophenhagen saw them too.) Maybe these... AW Vika in black (@ NM).
> 
> Good luck!!


 
I hear you!  I'm trying to stay away from the mall so that I don't see other things I like...I want to try on some sandals and rain boots this weekend though, so I'll probably end up going anyway.

Unfortunately, the link to the Prada sport rain boots isn't working...I guess they must have sold out. Waiting for the designer sale is a good idea...rain boots are the one thing that I actually do need soon though since I don't have any and have been getting wet feet while walking to work.

I haven't tried the Hedda sandals, but just googled them and they look really nice. I could only find a metallic color though and actually have the Connor in metallic. The ones I need to replace ("Nate") are black. I think "Treat" in black might work well. I hope they'll have them in my local store so that I can try them on. Otherwise, I might just order them from NM.

Yes, I saw that your list included some awesome gifts in January and March.  Which Hermes bag did you get, by the way? I have a Constance Elan or MM (and a Kelly 28) on my permanent wish list, but since it's so hard to find either of them can't really plan when I might actually buy them.


----------



## roman_holiday

BagsNBaubles said:


> Just wanted to update (ahem, pat myself on the back) that I overcame some major impulse purchase urges yesterday. There was a very tempting sale online, as well as a Helmut Lang dress & J Crew cashmere sweater that I tried on at a consignment store. Great prices but they weren't perfect so I left without them. Yay will power!


 


Jesssh said:


> Yah, me too! I saw a perfect shirt online, same style I had bought before and loved, 40% off, ordered it in slightly the wrong size, called the local store and they had it in the right size, drove down there to try it on, and it was just... WRONG. Funny how a subdued fabric pattern can change the entire look of a shirt when paired with your face.  Drove home and cancelled the online order. What a waste of time.
> 
> I should learn not to order clothing online. (Bags and shoes seem to work out. Clothing - not so much.)


 
Way to go both of you!!!! Please send some of your will power my way!!


----------



## roman_holiday

Myrkur said:


> Saving up for my Birkin, have saved around 1/3 now, but my biggest fear is NY in 2 weeks... Btw, I wanted to buy an iPad mini, but that will be around 500 euro's, I have a contract already until september (sold my old iPad). I don't use iPad much, not sure about iPad mini.. what would you do? Get iPad now so I can use contract. Or keep paying contract till it ends and no iPad.... I can use the 500 euros for the Birkin to get it faster..


 
Congrats on having saved up 1/3 of the Birkin cost already!!

I use my iPad all the time, so I would get one, but if you didn't use yours much, maybe you don't need the mini. If you decide to buy one, maybe you could get it in NY? I think they are less than 500 euros in the US (depends on the model though and I don't know if there may be compatibility issues with your contract).


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CDC with PHW that I bought in 2007.  It is such a great purchase & statement piece, I really recommend it.  Maybe they can help you find one to mail order over at the Hermes sub-forum?  I'm actually considering a gold one even though I don't wear too much gold!  Oh and sometimes they come up on Hermes.com, but it is pretty rare.



I am going home this weekend so will take a look at the Hermes boutique, but finding a CDC is pretty rare - I have already tried in 2 major Canadian cities and in LA as well... The website only has the orange Clic Clac w/ gold hardware in sz GM. I need a PM because my wrists are disproportionately small. 



neenabengals said:


> Thanks, I had not heard of this brand but just taken a look at the website and I like their jackets!  Good prices too.



My size is sold out in that jacket now overnight! Craziness. I can only stalk the website and hope that they re-stock it. 



Myrkur said:


> Saving up for my Birkin, have saved around 1/3 now, but my biggest fear is NY in 2 weeks... Btw, I wanted to buy an iPad mini, but that will be around 500 euro's, I have a contract already until september (sold my old iPad). I don't use iPad much, not sure about iPad mini.. what would you do? Get iPad now so I can use contract. Or keep paying contract till it ends and no iPad.... I can use the 500 euros for the Birkin to get it faster..



Wow, good for you! Personally I have been debating an ipad mini myself, but I use my ipad tons so I am probably in a different boat (much more than my laptop). So I don't know if buying an ipad mini would be all that useful for you.


----------



## Jesssh

roman_holiday said:


> Way to go both of you!!!! Please send some of your will power my way!!



Well, thanks! Not much will power though, I received THREE packages today. So much for a sacrificial Good Friday.

My Mom crammed a ton of Easter candy into a good sized box that arrived on my doorstep this morning. Then UPS delivered my turquoise tote, and a little something from PetMeds arrived (OK - not too exciting for me, but the dogs got a giant biscuit).

The endless supply of candy (which includes TWO large bunnies ) will have to wait until at least tomorrow (maybe Sunday). I've already bonded with the tote. It is the exact color as in the pic (on my ipad):




I thought it would be more blue, but in natural light is is more green like the pic, more blue in the Coach store which has white light. It has an interior pocket that fits my iPad 2 perfectly, two other pockets that fit my large phone wristlet, two exterior pockets for phone or folded papers. There is enough room for my folded yoga mat, a leather jacket or my ginormous laptop. Pretty perfect - I think we'll be seeing a lot of each other. 

ETA: Oops, I just ate a peep. :shame:


----------



## neenabengals

LeeMiller said:


> I bought something that may be going back...I'd wear it with the sleeves up, a tee shirt and jeans, so it is definitely a weekend jacket, but I think it may be too young for me.  I'm in my late 30s and was hoping for something casual/cool - but just don't know.  Also, I wouldn't say it is comfortable - the fabric is sort of stiff - but it is a great cut/design.  I had to size down since it is completely sold out so it is more fitted on me.  Honest opinions?  It is 3.1 Phillip Lim and pricey!  Maybe a soft leather jacket would work better?



As you know, I love love love this coat but it is way out of my price league..... I've been bad, have just bought this from Zara.  I hope it looks half as good!  I suppose I should call this my April purchase.... 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2013/358002/1050014/EMBROIDERED+BOMBER+JACKET

I have also bought some biscuit coloured trousers from COS online but they havent arrived yet.   if they do fit, I wont be classing these as a purchase as they are my basics - I need new work trousers for when I go back to work after mat leave. 

I also bought a sequin jumper from Whistles which was my March purchase.
A nice neutral and can be worn dressed up or down.
http://www.atterleyroad.com/nell-all-over-sequin-jumper.html


----------



## newmommy_va

Yay!!

Although... I find the best buys are worthy _and_ on sale... 

As for all the designer items on the wish lists, here in this thread... When I was younger: I didn't "get it", I couldn't afford designer clothing and accessories, and I'd've looked really out of place in designer duds where I used to work and live.

So... wear what _you_ like and what works for _you_!! 



kendal said:


> Two things I love about this club so far:
> 
> 1.  Membership prevents me from purchasing things just because they are on sale.  For example, an equipment blouse I've had my eye on went on sale but I didn't buy it because I rationalized that *if it wasn't worthy of "my one per month" item status, it wasn't worth adding to my wardrobe (even at 40% off)*
> 
> 2.  Looking at everyone's lists, *I feel like I'm looking at the "cream of the crop" of available fashion*.  As a result, I am seriously considering adding that IRO jacket to my May purchase wish list.  It's not something I would have been able to find by myself, and for that I am grateful.



Absolutely - the clic clacs come in plated gold. Since I check Hermes.com every day for new inventory (lol), I see them routinely. I wouldn't say "often", but definitely more often than, say, wallets, which I see once a month. On the other hand, CDCs with gold hardware are so popular, they sell out lickety split everywhere. 

In any case, I would recommend trying these in person, just to be sure of size, comfort, and quality. Good luck!!



jellybebe said:


> My only hesitation re: the A Wang booties is just that - I can't tell just how high they are cut on the leg so it might be a bit awkward to tuck skinnies into them, especially as they likely taper at the ankle a bit.
> 
> *The Hermes bracelet I am eyeing is the orange Clic Clac.* Not sure if it comes in yellow gold metal, but ideally that is the one I would get. I used to dislike the Clic Clacs but they have totally grown on me. My HG Hermes is the black CDC with gold hardware but those are basically impossible to find.



lol... I felt the opposite about an Equipment blouse I tried. I loved a patterned one, but when I tried a solid one, the pockets looked ridiculous on me.

Ordering clothing online is _such_ a pain... I'm better with shoes, too.



Jesssh said:


> Yah, me too! I saw a perfect shirt online, same style I had bought before and loved, 40% off, ordered it in slightly the wrong size, called the local store and they had it in the right size, drove down there to try it on, and it was just... WRONG. Funny how a subdued fabric pattern can change the entire look of a shirt when paired with your face.  Drove home and cancelled the online order. What a waste of time.
> 
> I should learn not to order clothing online. (Bags and shoes seem to work out. Clothing - not so much.)



Good for you!!

Finding things in my size is my weakness too!! It's so hard to find anything that I want in my size, that it is so tempting to buy something, _just_ because it is my size (and on sale). Then... I stalk it until it sells out or until it comes back at a reduced price. Ack! 



COPENHAGEN said:


> I literally had to pull myself away from the screen to avoid buying this lovely, lovely silk dress from Helmut Lang, which would be perfect for a wedding I'm attending this summer. But I already HAVE a dress for that plus I'm trying to stick to more everyday luxury clothes rather than buying fancy party dresses all the time.
> 
> *It's just so hard when your heart is set on something and it's in stock in my size only*  I really hope someone purchases to make this need to have it go away!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/351200


----------



## newmommy_va

Not to enable or anything... but I tried the Prada boots in person and thought they were super cute. Unfortunately, they didn't go on sale during the last designer sale. (Bummer.) But they're available here: @ Nordstrom, Saks, & NM.

Yes, I received some fabulous gifts this Spring.  But, I'm keeping a few of them hush hush until their official debut... 



roman_holiday said:


> I hear you!  I'm trying to stay away from the mall so that I don't see other things I like...I want to try on some sandals and rain boots this weekend though, so I'll probably end up going anyway.
> 
> Unfortunately, the link to the Prada sport rain boots isn't working...I guess they must have sold out. Waiting for the designer sale is a good idea...rain boots are the one thing that I actually do need soon though since I don't have any and have been getting wet feet while walking to work.
> 
> I haven't tried the Hedda sandals, but just googled them and they look really nice. I could only find a metallic color though and actually have the Connor in metallic. The ones I need to replace ("Nate") are black. I think "Treat" in black might work well. I hope they'll have them in my local store so that I can try them on. Otherwise, I might just order them from NM.
> 
> Yes, I saw that your list included some awesome gifts in January and March.  Which Hermes bag did you get, by the way? I have a Constance Elan or MM (and a Kelly 28) on my permanent wish list, but since it's so hard to find either of them can't really plan when I might actually buy them.



Yay for packages, _candy_, and happy fur babies!! Every Easter, I buy a little chocolate Easter basket (from Whole Foods) - as a treat to myself. Not only is the basket chocolate, but inside the basket, is a little chocolate bunny and eggs, too. Every year I promise to eat it over several days, but I always eat the bunny, basket, and all, in one sitting. LOL



Jesssh said:


> Well, thanks! Not much will power though, I received THREE packages today. So much for a sacrificial Good Friday.
> 
> My Mom crammed a ton of Easter candy into a good sized box that arrived on my doorstep this morning. Then UPS delivered my turquoise tote, and a little something from PetMeds arrived (OK - not too exciting for me, but the dogs got a giant biscuit).
> 
> The endless supply of candy (which includes TWO large bunnies ) will have to wait until at least tomorrow (maybe Sunday). I've already bonded with the tote. It is the exact color as in the pic (on my ipad):
> 
> View attachment 2120824
> 
> 
> I thought it would be more blue, but in natural light is is more green like the pic, more blue in the Coach store which has white light. It has an interior pocket that fits my iPad 2 perfectly, two other pockets that fit my large phone wristlet, two exterior pockets for phone or folded papers. There is enough room for my folded yoga mat, a leather jacket or my ginormous laptop. Pretty perfect - I think we'll be seeing a lot of each other.
> 
> ETA: Oops, I just ate a peep. :shame:



Very nice!! _Love_ the jumper!! 



neenabengals said:


> As you know, I love love love this coat but it is way out of my price league..... I've been bad, have just bought this from Zara.  I hope it looks half as good!  I suppose I should call this my April purchase....
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2013/358002/1050014/EMBROIDERED+BOMBER+JACKET
> 
> I have also bought some biscuit coloured trousers from COS online but they havent arrived yet.   if they do fit, I wont be classing these as a purchase as they are my basics - I need new work trousers for when I go back to work after mat leave.
> 
> I also bought a sequin jumper from Whistles which was my March purchase.
> A nice neutral and can be worn dressed up or down.
> http://www.atterleyroad.com/nell-all-over-sequin-jumper.html


----------



## cakegirl

I'm not doing this strictly-I tend to buy several items at the beginning of a season and then nothing for awhile. But I after looking at all of the items hanging in my closet I am seriously restricting my purchases. I am sticking to mostly black and white and solids, with a few exceptions. For reasons that I won't go into here, I buy nothing made in China. That really helps because it restricts my purchases a lot!
For spring/ summer I need a white dress, a black sleeveless top, a gold cuff, flat sandal, nude heeled sandal and a pair of aviator sunglasses. I've already bought a black casual dress, t shirts and an open weave sweater.


----------



## jellybebe

I am going to try and do better this month. I think my purchases will be an Hermes bracelet and maybe the A Wang booties.


----------



## jellybebe

jellybebe said:


> I am going to try and do better this month. I think my purchases will be an Hermes bracelet and maybe the A Wang booties.



But I see that Anine Bing has restocked the jacket in all sizes, so I am tempted to get that bad boy and maybe forego the boots and bracelet. Will have to see how this weekend goes as I am home for Easter and can shop.


----------



## neenabengals

jellybebe said:


> But I see that Anine Bing has restocked the jacket in all sizes, so I am tempted to get that bad boy and maybe forego the boots and bracelet. Will have to see how this weekend goes as I am home for Easter and can shop.



Get that jacket!  You have said yourself you think its perfect.... I say get it!  If when you get it, you dont like it, you can return and still have time to buy the bracelet and boots in April


----------



## ladysarah

looking at this thread - some of you guys have VERY generous budgets! I could not begin to afford things like that on a monthly basis. I ve been buying a lot less and with more of a strategic plan but not quite down to one a month... Also I find that sometimes I need to get 2/3 things from the same collection as they will work better together.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

newmommy_va said:


> Good for you!!
> 
> Finding things in my size is my weakness too!!* It's so hard to find anything that I want in my size, that it is so tempting to buy something, just because it is my size (and on sale).* Then... I stalk it until it sells out or until it comes back at a reduced price. Ack!


So true, Newmummy! But I avoided the temptation and I hope someone else is the happy owner of the dress now  This thread is such a big help in situations like that. I think to myself "What would the ladies at one-a-month say to this purchase?!" and since I made a promise here to stick to everyday wearable clothes I knew it was off limit


----------



## jess236

ladysarah said:


> looking at this thread - some of you guys have VERY generous budgets! I could not begin to afford things like that on a monthly basis. I ve been buying a lot less and with more of a strategic plan but not quite down to one a month... Also I find that sometimes I need to get 2/3 things from the same collection as they will work better together.


I agree! This is not a one-a-month club but the monthly-shopping-spree club


----------



## keodi

LeeMiller said:


> I agree!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CDC with PHW that I bought in 2007.  It is such a great purchase & statement piece, I really recommend it.  Maybe they can help you find one to mail order over at the Hermes sub-forum?  I'm actually considering a gold one even though I don't wear too much gold!  Oh and sometimes they come up on Hermes.com, but it is pretty rare.



I agree I recommend a CDC I also have a black swift with silver hardware from 2008. I was thinking of getting one in gold but I only wear gold in the summer months.  I may get  a happy bracelet with gold hardware instead.


----------



## keodi

newmommy_va said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Although... I find the best buys are worthy _and_ on sale...
> 
> As for all the designer items on the wish lists, here in this thread... When I was younger: I didn't "get it", I couldn't afford designer clothing and accessories, and I'd've looked really out of place in designer duds where I used to work and live.
> 
> So... wear what _you_ like and what works for _you_!!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely - the clic clacs come in plated gold. Since I check Hermes.com every day for new inventory (lol), I see them routinely. I wouldn't say "often", but definitely more often than, say, wallets, which I see once a month. On the other hand, CDCs with gold hardware are so popular, they sell out lickety split everywhere.
> 
> In any case, I would recommend trying these in person, just to be sure of size, comfort, and quality. Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol... I felt the opposite about an Equipment blouse I tried. I loved a patterned one, but when I tried a solid one, the pockets looked ridiculous on me.
> 
> Ordering clothing online is _such_ a pain... I'm better with shoes, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you!!
> 
> Finding things in my size is my weakness too!! It's so hard to find anything that I want in my size, that it is so tempting to buy something, _just_ because it is my size (and on sale). Then... I stalk it until it sells out or until it comes back at a reduced price. Ack!



I agree trying out clic clac in person is a great idea! I thought my size was a pm ahem it's really a GM.


----------



## jellybebe

I found the PM orange clic clac with gold hardware today. It was so pretty and I really liked it but I think that I should put that money towards the leather jacket first, which I will use much more. I can only wear bracelets occasionally at work but as it warms up I should get a decent amount of use out of a leather jacket. 

I also got some new black jeans today which are sort of a wardrobe staple as my other pair of black jeans were starting to get really worn out.


----------



## am2022

Just trying to catch up with reading tons of pages but my eyes are just too tired...
Layover in Utah before I hit home ...
Loving all the purchases ... I've made it to end of march and still have nothing planned for April !!! Yay !


----------



## LeeMiller

keodi said:


> I agree I recommend a CDC I also have a black swift with silver hardware from 2008. I was thinking of getting one in gold but I only wear gold in the summer months.  I may get  a happy bracelet with gold hardware instead.



I have a black rivale bracelet w/PHW that I've been wearing a lot too.  Hmm, I'm thinking a black with CHW might work better for me than another CDC.  I find the rivale easier to wear to work & I stack it with my watch.


----------



## keodi

LeeMiller said:


> I have a black rivale bracelet w/PHW that I've been wearing a lot too.  Hmm, I'm thinking a black with CHW might work better for me than another CDC.  I find the rivale easier to wear to work & I stack it with my watch.



Rivale! good one! another favourite of mine


----------



## neenabengals

keodi said:


> Rivale! good one! another favourite of mine



I have a rivale.  I love it... but dont wear it..... no idea why... but whenever I reach for it, I tend to put it back.  It was one of my big buy purchases a few years ago.... I was sure I would wear it everyday and therefore it would be 'worth it' but it never panned out for me.   

Maybe I should dig it out and try and wear it again - all that said, I still love how it looks


----------



## newmommy_va

Yay!!

That helps me sometimes, too, imagining someone else, loving it more.



COPENHAGEN said:


> So true, Newmummy! But I avoided the temptation and I hope someone else is the happy owner of the dress now  This thread is such a big help in situations like that. I think to myself "What would the ladies at one-a-month say to this purchase?!" and since I made a promise here to stick to everyday wearable clothes I knew it was off limit



Great idea!

If reading *LeeMiller's*, *keodi's*, and *neenabengal's* comments about the rivale steer you in that direction - but a bracelet is still impractical - I'll add that the Corfou sandal has "rivale" ornamentation - which might be a way to compromise. (@ Hermes.com).

GL saving up for your leather jacket, btw!!



jellybebe said:


> I found the PM orange clic clac with gold hardware today. It was so pretty and I really liked it but I think that I should put that money towards the leather jacket first, which I will use much more. I can only wear bracelets occasionally at work but as it warms up I should get a decent amount of use out of a leather jacket.
> 
> I also got some new black jeans today which are sort of a wardrobe staple as my other pair of black jeans were starting to get really worn out.



Wow!! Congrats!! I still aspire for one a month... sigh.



amacasa said:


> Just trying to catch up with reading tons of pages but my eyes are just too tired...
> Layover in Utah before I hit home ...
> Loving all the purchases ... I've made it to end of march and still have nothing planned for April !!! Yay !



I feel similarly about my Medor DT. It's beautiful, but I haven't worn it yet. It's so much easier to reach for one of my other watches.  



neenabengals said:


> I have a rivale.  I love it... but dont wear it..... no idea why... but whenever I reach for it, I tend to put it back.  It was one of my big buy purchases a few years ago.... I was sure I would wear it everyday and therefore it would be 'worth it' but it never panned out for me.
> 
> Maybe I should dig it out and try and wear it again - all that said, I still love how it looks


----------



## newmommy_va

Confession: I have fallen off the wagon. 

I found a pair of Jimmy Choo Vera kitten heels and Christian Louboutin Decollete pumps that I love!  I followed *Bitten's* recommendation to try my new purchases with my existing wardrobe, right away, too. Lo and behold, they look great with what I already have! So I don't need to purchase anything new to enjoy them. Woohoo!!

Now. Back on on wagon! 

btw... I saw a couple of amazing deals at the outlets this weekend: a soft yellow crochet Valentino gown - orig over $7,000 - now $999! Also, a lambskin Calvin Klein leather jacket - orig over $2,000 - now $400! Thank goodness they were _not_ my size and I was not up for another DIY tailoring project. As for the Valentino dress and Jimmy Choo Abel kitten heels I was _hoping_ to see again, I couldn't find either. Phew.


----------



## roman_holiday

newmommy_va said:


> Not to enable or anything... but I tried the Prada boots in person and thought they were super cute. Unfortunately, they didn't go on sale during the last designer sale. (Bummer.) But they're available here: @ Nordstrom, Saks, & NM.
> 
> Yes, I received some fabulous gifts this Spring.  But, I'm keeping a few of them hush hush until their official debut...


 
Can't wait to find out more about your gifts...hope they debut soon !!

Thanks for suggesting the Prada boots. I was able to try them at the mall this weekend. I really liked the look, but am thinking that I may need higher boots to give more rain protection. The Jimmy Choo boots were not in stock, but they are going to try to have them transferred so that I can try them on in the store.

I also tried a number of wedge sandals and none of them worked for me. The Jimmy Choo Treat sandal has too much coverage in the front and hurts my toes...the search goes on...

The good thing is that I also tried the David Yurman necklace I had seen online and didn't like it, so that is off my list. I also decided against buying the Hermes silver necklace, so for now my wish list is down to two items
- Rain boots
- Black wedge sandals

I found a cardigan though in a color that I have been trying to find for a long time, so I bought it (this wasn't technically on my list, but probably should have been since I was looking for one a while ago and then gave up since I couldn't find a color/style I liked). It's a basic piece, so I can wear it for work and play. This counts as my first April purchase. As per my rules, I have one more accessory to go...


----------



## roman_holiday

newmommy_va said:


> Confession: I have fallen off the wagon.
> 
> I found a pair of Jimmy Choo Vera kitten heels and Christian Louboutin Decollete pumps that I love!  I followed *Bitten's* recommendation to try my new purchases with my existing wardrobe, right away, too. Lo and behold, they look great with what I already have! So I don't need to purchase anything new to enjoy them. Woohoo!!
> 
> Now. Back on on wagon!


 
Sorry to hear you fell off the wagon!! The pumps sound great though, particularly if they go well with your existing wardrobe. 

I guess I am half-way off the wagon too since I bought my first April item while it's still March, but I will try to make up for it and wil try to buy only one thing (accessory) in April.


----------



## jellybebe

April purchases are done... Got basic black R13 jeans and ordered the Anine Bing leather jacket. Hopefully I love it. I was really tempted to get the Hermes clic clac and even went back to get it, but the boutique was closed for Easter.


----------



## lara0112

I have gone back to my favourite game of purging and getting something new/different instead. I realised that a bunch of stuff didn't work for me so I let things go, and am replacing them.

for april I bought a DvF maxi dress (actually bought in March but it will get to me in April) and I plan to buy a loose floating pant for the summer. problem is that they are super sensitive/ break quickly so I am still debating. perhaps one or two more simple tees. actually the only thing I tend to not spend money on are t shirts etc because I wash them often and like to replace them quickly.


----------



## newmommy_va

I promise to post them here!

I hope your JC boots work! Do post them here, b/c I'd love to see them. I've been tempted by tall rain boots at Nordstrom Rack, but for some reason, I have a fondness for short ones. And, I feel your pain re: wedge sandals. GL on the quest! 

And a big congrats on your shrinking wish list!!! 



roman_holiday said:


> Can't wait to find out more about your gifts...hope they debut soon !!
> 
> Thanks for suggesting the Prada boots. I was able to try them at the mall this weekend. I really liked the look, but am thinking that I may need higher boots to give more rain protection. The Jimmy Choo boots were not in stock, but they are going to try to have them transferred so that I can try them on in the store.
> 
> I also tried a number of wedge sandals and none of them worked for me. The Jimmy Choo Treat sandal has too much coverage in the front and hurts my toes...the search goes on...
> 
> The good thing is that I also tried the David Yurman necklace I had seen online and didn't like it, so that is off my list. I also decided against buying the Hermes silver necklace, so for now my wish list is down to two items
> - Rain boots
> - Black wedge sandals
> 
> I found a cardigan though in a color that I have been trying to find for a long time, so I bought it (this wasn't technically on my list, but probably should have been since I was looking for one a while ago and then gave up since I couldn't find a color/style I liked). It's a basic piece, so I can wear it for work and play. This counts as my first April purchase. As per my rules, I have one more accessory to go...



Thank you for the support! We're all doing our best!  

I tried them both with three outfits each, as soon as I returned home. It was such a relief to see how practical they were. Now, my April and my May will be zero months... 

Here are the Decollete (554) pumps w/a Valentino dress from last year's F/W designer sale (btw, the "bump" at my waist is the self-tie sash that I've wrapped around my middle & tied in a bow in the back):






roman_holiday said:


> Sorry to hear you fell off the wagon!! The pumps sound great though, particularly if they go well with your existing wardrobe.
> 
> I guess I am half-way off the wagon too since I bought my first April item while it's still March, but I will try to make up for it and wil try to buy only one thing (accessory) in April.



Congrats on the jacket!! Let us know how you style it!! 

btw, I find that if I buy a replacement for something I really want - not only does it not help me stop thinking about what I really want, but I manage to find a way to purchase what I really want anyway. 



jellybebe said:


> April purchases are done... Got basic black R13 jeans and ordered the Anine Bing leather jacket. Hopefully I love it. I was really tempted to get the Hermes clic clac and even went back to get it, but the boutique was closed for Easter.



Sometimes we must replace items in our wardrobe, even if it does break the one(ish) a month rule. But if you're replacing items that fast... have you considered purchasing more durable basics or better quality basics that won't need to be replaced as often? Just a thought... I know that even expensive tissue t-shirts are just as non-durable as the inexpensive alternatives. GL!!



lara0112 said:


> I have gone back to my favourite game of purging and getting something new/different instead. I realised that a bunch of stuff didn't work for me so I let things go, and am replacing them.
> 
> for april I bought a DvF maxi dress (actually bought in March but it will get to me in April) and I plan to buy a loose floating pant for the summer. problem is that they are super sensitive/ break quickly so I am still debating. perhaps one or two more simple tees. actually the only thing I tend to not spend money on are t shirts etc because I wash them often and like to replace them quickly.


----------



## lara0112

newmommy_va said:


> Sometimes we must replace items in our wardrobe, even if it does break the one(ish) a month rule. But if you're replacing items that fast... have you considered purchasing more durable basics or better quality basics that won't need to be replaced as often? Just a thought... I know that even expensive tissue t-shirts are just as non-durable as the inexpensive alternatives. GL!!




good point - you see it is weather related. I sweat quickly, it is super hot and often very humid here so t-shirts need to be washed all the time. after a while I just prefer to get a fresh new one, than wear the same one I have been washing for the last two months on a daily basis (a bit exaggerated but you get the idea). usually massimo dutti t shirts hold up quite well


----------



## COPENHAGEN

newmommy_va said:


> Thank you for the support! We're all doing our best!
> 
> I tried them both with three outfits each, as soon as I returned home. It was such a relief to see how practical they were. Now, my April and my May will be zero months...
> 
> Here are the Decollete (554) pumps w/a Valentino dress from last year's F/W designer sale (btw, the "bump" at my waist is the self-tie sash that I've wrapped around my middle & tied in a bow in the back):
> 
> View attachment 2123541


You look amazing


----------



## kendal

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm trying these two items for April : Helmut Lang slouchy leather pants (half price!!!) & IRO metallic weave jacket with leather trim.



The IRO jacket popped up in my size today and I bought it.  I think this will be my April purchase as the flats I pre-ordered still say they will take 20 business days to ship so they will probably be my May purchase instead.  Feeling proud of myself for (1)  purchasing an April item actually in April, even if it is only 04/01 (2)  using a gift card that I've been hoarding since the holidays, (3)  choosing a practical item that I can wear while teaching.

So thanks to Straight-Laced for finding & sharing this beautiful jacket w/ the club


----------



## newmommy_va

Yep. I know what you mean. Fresh new t-shirts feel so wonderful!



lara0112 said:


> good point - you see it is weather related. I sweat quickly, it is super hot and often very humid here so t-shirts need to be washed all the time. after a while I just prefer to get a fresh new one, than wear the same one I have been washing for the last two months on a daily basis (a bit exaggerated but you get the idea). usually massimo dutti t shirts hold up quite well



Oh, thank you so much!! 



COPENHAGEN said:


> You look amazing



Congrats on (1), (2), & (3)!! 

This thread has given me fashion inspiration, too!! 



kendal said:


> The IRO jacket popped up in my size today and I bought it.  I think this will be my April purchase as the flats I pre-ordered still say they will take 20 business days to ship so they will probably be my May purchase instead.  Feeling proud of myself for (1)  purchasing an April item actually in April, even if it is only 04/01 (2)  using a gift card that I've been hoarding since the holidays, (3)  choosing a practical item that I can wear while teaching.
> 
> So thanks to Straight-Laced for finding & sharing this beautiful jacket w/ the club


----------



## jellybebe

I have had those black jeans for almost 2 years and wear them at least 1-2x/week so I think that is pretty decent. Part of my problem is that I love super-soft denim, which tends to wear out faster. 

I really have to be better next month, which is sad because April just began. At least I don't have any handbags on my wishlist anymore.



newmommy_va said:


> I promise to post them here!
> 
> I hope your JC boots work! Do post them here, b/c I'd love to see them. I've been tempted by tall rain boots at Nordstrom Rack, but for some reason, I have a fondness for short ones. And, I feel your pain re: wedge sandals. GL on the quest!
> 
> And a big congrats on your shrinking wish list!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the support! We're all doing our best!
> 
> I tried them both with three outfits each, as soon as I returned home. It was such a relief to see how practical they were. Now, my April and my May will be zero months...
> 
> Here are the Decollete (554) pumps w/a Valentino dress from last year's F/W designer sale (btw, the "bump" at my waist is the self-tie sash that I've wrapped around my middle & tied in a bow in the back):
> 
> View attachment 2123541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the jacket!! Let us know how you style it!!
> 
> btw, I find that if I buy a replacement for something I really want - not only does it not help me stop thinking about what I really want, but I manage to find a way to purchase what I really want anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes we must replace items in our wardrobe, even if it does break the one(ish) a month rule. But if you're replacing items that fast... have you considered purchasing more durable basics or better quality basics that won't need to be replaced as often? Just a thought... I know that even expensive tissue t-shirts are just as non-durable as the inexpensive alternatives. GL!!


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh no!! I wasn't commenting on you replacing your jeans! Sorry that my comment didn't make any sense!

I was actually referring to your leather jacket purchase. Maybe I misunderstood? But I thought that you'd said that you'd saved up for the Anine Bing leather jacket. So I was happy for you - that you were able to buy the one you really wanted. (I find that if I settle for a replacement or alternative, I find a way to buy what I really want in the end. So it's better for my budget, if I save up for what I really want and ignore the temptation to settle.)

I hope that made more sense this time. 

And my April & May are zero months, so I'm right there with you. And - you'll make it - even though April has just begun!!

Do post pics of how you style your new finds, too! 



jellybebe said:


> I have had those black jeans for almost 2 years and wear them at least 1-2x/week so I think that is pretty decent. Part of my problem is that I love super-soft denim, which tends to wear out faster.
> 
> I really have to be better next month, which is sad because April just began. At least I don't have any handbags on my wishlist anymore.


----------



## roman_holiday

newmommy_va said:


> Here are the Decollete (554) pumps w/a Valentino dress from last year's F/W designer sale (btw, the "bump" at my waist is the self-tie sash that I've wrapped around my middle & tied in a bow in the back):
> 
> View attachment 2123541


 
You look great in the dress and the pumps!! 



jellybebe said:


> April purchases are done... Got basic black R13 jeans and ordered the Anine Bing leather jacket. Hopefully I love it. I was really tempted to get the Hermes clic clac and even went back to get it, but the boutique was closed for Easter.


 
Nice April purchases! Are you going back for the clic clac?


----------



## am2022

Looking lovely !!!
Its April 2 and still not obsessing on anything!!!
Loving all the recent purchases !
Jelly - congrats on your first leather jacket .. I'm sure you will rock it !



newmommy_va said:


> I promise to post them here!
> 
> I hope your JC boots work! Do post them here, b/c I'd love to see them. I've been tempted by tall rain boots at Nordstrom Rack, but for some reason, I have a fondness for short ones. And, I feel your pain re: wedge sandals. GL on the quest!
> 
> And a big congrats on your shrinking wish list!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the support! We're all doing our best!
> 
> I tried them both with three outfits each, as soon as I returned home. It was such a relief to see how practical they were. Now, my April and my May will be zero months...
> 
> Here are the Decollete (554) pumps w/a Valentino dress from last year's F/W designer sale (btw, the "bump" at my waist is the self-tie sash that I've wrapped around my middle & tied in a bow in the back):
> 
> View attachment 2123541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the jacket!! Let us know how you style it!!
> 
> btw, I find that if I buy a replacement for something I really want - not only does it not help me stop thinking about what I really want, but I manage to find a way to purchase what I really want anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes we must replace items in our wardrobe, even if it does break the one(ish) a month rule. But if you're replacing items that fast... have you considered purchasing more durable basics or better quality basics that won't need to be replaced as often? Just a thought... I know that even expensive tissue t-shirts are just as non-durable as the inexpensive alternatives. GL!!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I did a reveal in the Chanel thread yesterday but I know my Ish-A-Month buddies wanted to see too... My very first Chanel bag 

I sold off many other things to fund the purchase, good bye & good riddance to those items  Even though there are a few other (much cheaper) bags I have my eye on I'm banning myself until 2014. I'm counting this for my April purchase, so hopefully I can go for 0 for the rest of the month!


----------



## newmommy_va

*Lovely!!* Thank you for sharing your first Chanel with all of us!! 



BagsNBaubles said:


> I did a reveal in the Chanel thread yesterday but I know my Ish-A-Month buddies wanted to see too... My very first Chanel bag
> 
> I sold off many other things to fund the purchase, good bye & good riddance to those items  Even though there are a few other (much cheaper) bags I have my eye on I'm banning myself until 2014. I'm counting this for my April purchase, so hopefully I can go for 0 for the rest of the month!


----------



## kendal

Congratulations!  The bag is spectacular and well worth a ban until 2014.  Enjoy!


BagsNBaubles said:


> I did a reveal in the Chanel thread yesterday but I know my Ish-A-Month buddies wanted to see too... My very first Chanel bag


----------



## roman_holiday

BagsNBaubles said:


> I did a reveal in the Chanel thread yesterday but I know my Ish-A-Month buddies wanted to see too... My very first Chanel bag
> 
> I sold off many other things to fund the purchase, good bye & good riddance to those items  Even though there are a few other (much cheaper) bags I have my eye on I'm banning myself until 2014. I'm counting this for my April purchase, so hopefully I can go for 0 for the rest of the month!


 
The bag looks perfect on you!!


----------



## jellybebe

newmommy_va said:


> Oh no!! I wasn't commenting on you replacing your jeans! Sorry that my comment didn't make any sense!
> 
> I was actually referring to your leather jacket purchase. Maybe I misunderstood? But I thought that you'd said that you'd saved up for the Anine Bing leather jacket. So I was happy for you - that you were able to buy the one you really wanted. (I find that if I settle for a replacement or alternative, I find a way to buy what I really want in the end. So it's better for my budget, if I save up for what I really want and ignore the temptation to settle.)
> 
> I hope that made more sense this time.
> 
> And my April & May are zero months, so I'm right there with you. And - you'll make it - even though April has just begun!!
> 
> Do post pics of how you style your new finds, too!



Oh sorry I misunderstood! Yes I totally know what you mean about settling for less, it's so annoying. And congrats on your beautiful new buys, and great modeling pics too.


----------



## flower71

BagsNBaubles said:


> I did a reveal in the Chanel thread yesterday but I know my Ish-A-Month buddies wanted to see too... My very first Chanel bag
> 
> I sold off many other things to fund the purchase, good bye & good riddance to those items  Even though there are a few other (much cheaper) bags I have my eye on I'm banning myself until 2014. I'm counting this for my April purchase, so hopefully I can go for 0 for the rest of the month!


perfection! congrats on your Chanel...hopefully I will be posting on here at the end of the year, if I am good
I have done my April purchase and I have to be good till May. Nothing is tempting me, I have been off tpf, that helps a lot
*jellybebe*, you gonna rock that jacket for sure
*new mommy-va, *you one hot maman! love the shoes


----------



## neenabengals

New mommy-va - looking good in those photos (twit twoo!)

Bags n baubles - love the bag, congrats 

Jellybebe - cant wait to see your jacket!  Hope it lives up to your expectations of perfection 


I received my Zara embroidered jacket today - it is absolutely gorgeous!!  I am so pleased with it.  It feels so luxurious and heavy.  I can see I will wear it lots, so pleased 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2013/358002/1050014/EMBROIDERED+BOMBER+JACKET


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you so much ladies for all of your compliments! 



roman_holiday said:


> You look great in the dress and the pumps!!





amacasa said:


> Looking lovely !!!





jellybebe said:


> congrats on your beautiful new buys, and great modeling pics too.





flower71 said:


> *new mommy-va, *you one hot mama! love the shoes





neenabengals said:


> New mommy-va - looking good in those photos (twit twoo!)


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengals said:


> New mommy-va - looking good in those photos (twit twoo!)
> 
> Bags n baubles - love the bag, congrats
> 
> Jellybebe - cant wait to see your jacket!  Hope it lives up to your expectations of perfection
> 
> 
> I received my Zara embroidered jacket today - it is absolutely gorgeous!!  I am so pleased with it.  It feels so luxurious and heavy.  I can see I will wear it lots, so pleased
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2013/358002/1050014/EMBROIDERED+BOMBER+JACKET



Happy you love your new Zara jacket! Have you seen this pic?


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Happy you love your new Zara jacket! Have you seen this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125716


wow, it seems this bomber jacket is going to be sold out soon! I have seen quite a lot of these jackets around here, I think this mod pic is helping and enabling a lot too
jelly, I have been a bit obsessed with this Saint Laurent cuff (not the CDC, but I do love the clic clac):
I hope to get this some day


----------



## flower71

Ok, here is my March purchase (I Marant dress and sandals)




Now if I could only get to wear it soon!


----------



## flower71

A close up...


----------



## neenabengals

jellybebe said:


> Happy you love your new Zara jacket! Have you seen this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125716



Yes - I LOVE that pic!    That pic is what swung it for me - to order the jacket.  

I think her styling of the jacket is perfection - so simple yet makes such a statement.  

I cant wait to wear my jacket - its just a little cold to wear in the UK at the moment.  I also like that the jacket is reversible so you can wear it plain as well - its like having 2 jackets for the price of 1


----------



## neenabengals

flower71 said:


> A close up...



Lovely dress


----------



## newmommy_va

This dress is so pretty! You look lovely!! 




flower71 said:


> Ok, here is my March purchase (I Marant dress and sandals)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could only get to wear it soon!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> A close up...


So pretty! I've looked a bit at it too, but in the shorter length. How is the quality?


----------



## ladysarah

not really a dedicated member of the one a month club - but I do try to get quality over quantity. meet miss gold plume... I guess that is my March purchase together with one or two other little things.


----------



## flower71

ladysarah said:


> looking at this thread - some of you guys have VERY generous budgets! *I could not begin to afford things like that on a monthly basis*. *I ve been buying a lot less and with more of a strategic plan but not quite down to one a month*... Also I find that sometimes I need to get 2/3 things from the same collection as they will work better together.


ladysarah, awesome HERMES plume! The whole idea of this one-ish club is exactly what you stated, buying a lot less, being more strategic about our buys and if you are lucky with a generous budget (which I am not, unfortunately!), well good for you. A lot of us are not doted with unlimited funds and we do try hard to just stop impulsive buying when we have about two or three items that are pretty much the same and haven't seen the day. I can't say I have stuck to one item a month but I am trying. And thanks to this thread, I have made more of an effort to de-clutter and sell on the *bay when I can, donate the rest.


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> So pretty! I've looked a bit at it too, but in the shorter length. How is the quality?





newmommy_va said:


> This dress is so pretty! You look lovely!!





neenabengals said:


> Lovely dress


Thanks a lot!
Copenhagen, I haven't worn the dress yet but I hope the quality is great. It is so simple to just put on (you slip it over your head, and I like how it falls just above my knees)


----------



## kendal

flower71 said:


> Now if I could only get to wear it soon!



That's the hard part with shopping for Spring / Summer.  I find that if I don't buy early enough, what I want is sold out by the time I get around to purchasing.  But it is hard for me mentally to buy an 80 degree outfit when it is 20 degrees outside.  

Love the dress - it looks great on you.


----------



## kendal

ladysarah said:


> not really a dedicated member of the one a month club - but I do try to get quality over quantity. meet miss gold plume... I guess that is my March purchase together with one or two other little things.


I love the photobomb by the cat!


----------



## neenabengals

ladysarah said:


> not really a dedicated member of the one a month club - but I do try to get quality over quantity. meet miss gold plume... I guess that is my March purchase together with one or two other little things.



Gorgeous bag!  Haha - my cats love being in photos too.  I think they think the photo is focusing on them 

Off topic, but I love your duvet - where is it from?  White company?


----------



## BagsNBaubles

newmommy_va said:


> *Lovely!!* Thank you for sharing your first Chanel with all of us!!





kendal said:


> Congratulations!  The bag is spectacular and well worth a ban until 2014.  Enjoy!





roman_holiday said:


> The bag looks perfect on you!!





flower71 said:


> perfection! congrats on your Chanel...hopefully I will be posting on here at the end of the year, if I am good
> I have done my April purchase and I have to be good till May. Nothing is tempting me, I have been off tpf, that helps a lot



Thanks so much everyone!

Flower, I love your IM dress! I need to pay more attention to that brand, it never caught my eye before seeing so many TPF girls rocking it. I'm wishing you good Chanel vibes for your end of year splurge  Anything specific you have your eye on?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> Thanks a lot!
> Copenhagen, I haven't worn the dress yet but I hope the quality is great. It is so simple to just put on (you slip it over your head, and I like how it falls just above my knees)


Thanks for the info  I really looks great on you - and so easy to wear  with both flats and heels for a summer party


----------



## flower71

BagsNBaubles said:


> Flower, I love your IM dress! I need to pay more attention to that brand, it never caught my eye before seeing so many TPF girls rocking it. I'm wishing you good Chanel vibes for your end of year splurge  Anything specific you have your eye on?


Oh you are so sweet! Thanks...about my Chanel bag, it's the 2.55 reissue in black, my HG...question, silver or gold chain? I have been trying both on every time I can get to a store (which is every few months) and first I wanted the silver chain, now the gold is my best bet. By the end of the year...??



COPENHAGEN said:


> Thanks for the info  I really looks great on you - and so easy to wear  with both flats and heels for a summer party


 So true! Can't wait for the summer party



kendal said:


> That's the hard part with shopping for Spring / Summer.  I find that if I don't buy early enough, what I want is sold out by the time I get around to purchasing.  But it is hard for me mentally to buy an 80 degree outfit when it is 20 degrees outside.
> 
> Love the dress - it looks great on you.


Thanks so much kendal! I go through the same ordeal, the risk is that the item is sold out by the time the sun comes out for good. I do keep a wishlist for other items I find too pricey hoping they'll be cut down in price during the summer season


----------



## newmommy_va

Somehow I breezed right past the "Chanel at the end of the year" reference... 

The 255 reissue is my favorite! I look at them every time I visit a boutique. My dream combo is: lambskin - mini/sm/med - w/ruthenium or black hardware. Since I haven't seen this combo yet... my wallet is safe! 

btw... neat IM cage sandals, too! Somehow I breezed right past that too. lol.



flower71 said:


> Oh you are so sweet! Thanks...about my Chanel bag, it's the 2.55 reissue in black, my HG...question, silver or gold chain? I have been trying both on every time I can get to a store (which is every few months) and first I wanted the silver chain, now the gold is my best bet. By the end of the year...??
> 
> So true! Can't wait for the summer party
> 
> Thanks so much kendal! I go through the same ordeal, the risk is that the item is sold out by the time the sun comes out for good. I do keep a wishlist for other items I find too pricey hoping they'll be cut down in price during the summer season


----------



## cakegirl

I am trying to be smart about my purchases this spring/summer. I live in a very hot climate so summer is tricky. What does everyone this of this Isabel Marant Etoile jumpsuit? It is an easy choice for summer, but is it a keeper?


----------



## lucywife

flower71 said:


> A close up...



LOVE that dress!


----------



## lucywife

newmommy_va said:


> Here are the Decollete (554) pumps w/a Valentino dress from last year's F/W designer sale (btw, the "bump" at my waist is the self-tie sash that I've wrapped around my middle & tied in a bow in the back):
> 
> View attachment 2123541



Gorgeous! Decollete are the best shoes SL ever made JMO!


----------



## lucywife

I didn't buy anything except two Vacca shirts for work, it doesn't count because it is a replacement of two others that were donated. Staying strong and ogling only one dress from NAP.


----------



## lucywife

ladysarah said:


> not really a dedicated member of the one a month club - but I do try to get quality over quantity. meet miss gold plume... I guess that is my March purchase together with one or two other little things.


I love Plumes!!!! This is a great great purchase, will last you forever. Is it Fjord? Congratulations!


----------



## newmommy_va

How fun and cute!!

I'm not a fan of it for a very hot climate, though. Seems like it'd be tricky, unless you're indending to wear this for indoor air-conditioned occassions.

GL!



cakegirl said:


> I am trying to be smart about my purchases this spring/summer. I live in a very hot climate so summer is tricky. What does everyone this of this Isabel Marant Etoile jumpsuit? It is an easy choice for summer, but is it a keeper?


----------



## newmommy_va

I find it encouraging to read posts like this!! 



lucywife said:


> I didn't buy anything except two Vacca shirts for work, it doesn't count because it is a replacement of two others that were donated. Staying strong and ogling only one dress from NAP.



Thank you!! The Decollete 554 was a lucky find, and I would've never thought to have tried them. I'm so glad I did!



lucywife said:


> Gorgeous! Decollete are the best shoes SL ever made JMO!


----------



## LeeMiller

BagsNBaubles said:


> I did a reveal in the Chanel thread yesterday but I know my Ish-A-Month buddies wanted to see too... My very first Chanel bag
> 
> I sold off many other things to fund the purchase, good bye & good riddance to those items  Even though there are a few other (much cheaper) bags I have my eye on I'm banning myself until 2014. I'm counting this for my April purchase, so hopefully I can go for 0 for the rest of the month!



I love this bag!  It looks also easy to wear, I see you getting a lot of use from it.




flower71 said:


> A close up...





flower71 said:


> Ok, here is my March purchase (I Marant dress and sandals)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could only get to wear it soon!



Such a lovely dress!

You're all doing so well and making such great purchases.  I've only been shopping for my daughter lately - but don't worry she isn't limited to the oneish a month club.


----------



## c.jazmyne

I think I want to join this! This summer I'm revamping my wardrobe and getting rid of a ton of stuff but I'm going to stick to 1-2 items a month.  I'm transitioning to my "grown woman" wardrobe as I like to call it so I'm looking forward to shopping for high quality pieces!


----------



## flower71

lucywife said:


> LOVE that dress!


Thanks, and congrats for just ogling your NAP dress. Good work!



newmommy_va said:


> Somehow I breezed right past the "Chanel at the end of the year" reference...
> 
> *The 255 reissue is my favorite!* I look at them every time I visit a boutique. My dream combo is: lambskin - mini/sm/med - w/ruthenium or black hardware. Since I haven't seen this combo yet... my wallet is safe!
> 
> btw... neat IM cage sandals, too! Somehow I breezed right past that too. lol.


Thanks
I found this pic, (14 year old) Chloe Moretz is actually wearing my dream Chanel bag. Isn't it cute?


----------



## newmommy_va

Very cute! A great bag for your wish list!! 



flower71 said:


> Thanks
> I found this pic, (14 year old) Chloe Moretz is actually wearing my dream Chanel bag. Isn't it cute?
> whowhatwear.com/img/uploads/current/images/11974/main.original.496x564.jpg


----------



## LeeMiller

flower71 said:


> Thanks, and congrats for just ogling your NAP dress. Good work!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> I found this pic, (14 year old) Chloe Moretz is actually wearing my dream Chanel bag. Isn't it cute?
> whowhatwear.com/img/uploads/current/images/11974/main.original.496x564.jpg



Which Chanel bag is that?  It looks like a bigger reissue WOC?  I have a reissue WOC and it is much smaller.  This bag looks like a perfect size!


----------



## Candice0985

I just bought this T alexander wang skirt in navy blue
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446529445&CAWELAID=&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001_CA
besides that I've bought a pair of Jeffery Campbell studded loafers but that's it this month......

I did just get a 12mm drop pearl pendant necklace delivered today from pearl paradise


----------



## newmommy_va

Here's another pic of Chloe:



There appears to be an extra fold in her flap, so it may not be a 255 (?) It's dimensions don't quite look like a 255 to me either (?) So it may be a seasonal flap.

(fyi) Here are some sizes I found for the 255 reissue:
Mini: 7.5&#8243; x 5.75&#8243; x 1.75&#8243; 
Small: 9.75&#8243; x 7.06&#8243; x 2.16&#8243; 
Medium: 11&#8243; x 8&#8243; x 2.5&#8243; 
Large 12.25&#8243; x 9.18&#8243; x 2.5&#8243; 

Here's a mod pic that a tpfer has identified as mini (but it "reads" larger in the photo)





flower71 said:


> I found this pic, (14 year old) Chloe Moretz is actually wearing my dream Chanel bag. Isn't it cute?
> whowhatwear.com/img/uploads/current/images/11974/main.original.496x564.jpg





LeeMiller said:


> Which Chanel bag is that?  It looks like a bigger reissue WOC?  I have a reissue WOC and it is much smaller.  This bag looks like a perfect size!


----------



## Myrkur

Whoops, have missed a few pages, been a bit busy :shame:

Anyway, I'm having second thoughts on the Birkin. It's not that I don't like it or anything, I love it! But there are just too many other things I want and need. Like I need a pair of boots, since we don't have great summers here and my Chanel boots are worn too many times, my feet hurts from them if I wear them too long. I also need a good pair of working shoes, I wear my CL Bianca 140 to work, but it's better to buy a lower pair for work since I have serious back problems, so wearing those high heels all day isn't the smartest thing to do. Then I need a black bag, because I have no black bags, that's why I wanted the birkin, but I was thinking about a Chanel Jumbo maybe or a Celine Phantom or Mini Luggage, it will be my work bag. Ughhh


----------



## Myrkur

newmommy_va said:


> Here's another pic of Chloe:
> View attachment 2127404
> 
> 
> There appears to be an extra fold in her flap, so it may not be a 255 (?) It's dimensions don't quite look like a 255 to me either (?) So it may be a seasonal flap.
> 
> (fyi) Here are some sizes I found for the 255 reissue:
> Mini: 7.5&#8243; x 5.75&#8243; x 1.75&#8243;
> Small: 9.75&#8243; x 7.06&#8243; x 2.16&#8243;
> Medium: 11&#8243; x 8&#8243; x 2.5&#8243;
> Large 12.25&#8243; x 9.18&#8243; x 2.5&#8243;
> 
> Here's a mod pic that a tpfer has identified as mini (but it "reads" larger in the photo)
> View attachment 2127409



Have never seen this bag before, but like it though!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

lucywife said:


> I didn't buy anything except two Vacca shirts for work, it doesn't count because it is a replacement of two others that were donated. Staying strong and ogling only one dress from NAP.



You go girl! 



c.jazmyne said:


> I think I want to join this! This summer I'm revamping my wardrobe and getting rid of a ton of stuff but I'm going to stick to 1-2 items a month.  I'm transitioning to my "grown woman" wardrobe as I like to call it so I'm looking forward to shopping for high quality pieces!



Welcome to the club  I love "grown woman wardrobe", that made me LOL but is exactly how I felt about my wardrobe revamp. I had too many teenager-y things lingering around in my closet that didn't make me feel pretty anymore.



flower71 said:


> I found this pic, (14 year old) Chloe Moretz is actually wearing my dream Chanel bag. Isn't it cute?



To die for! I love the re-issues. The distressed leather & hardware color are swoon worthy. What's up with 14 year olds having such great taste?


----------



## Myrkur

BagsNBaubles said:


> You go girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club  *I love "grown woman wardrobe", that made me LOL but is exactly how I felt about my wardrobe revamp. I had too many teenager-y things lingering around in my closet that didn't make me feel pretty anymore.*
> 
> 
> 
> To die for! I love the re-issues. The distressed leather & hardware color are swoon worthy. What's up with 14 year olds having such great taste?



I had the same, almost all my clothes where from Hollister, that's why I'm selling my clothes and starting my basic wardrobe and from there I'll add more 'grown woman' pieces.


----------



## am2022

Adorable !!


BagsNBaubles said:


> I did a reveal in the Chanel thread yesterday but I know my Ish-A-Month buddies wanted to see too... My very first Chanel bag
> 
> I sold off many other things to fund the purchase, good bye & good riddance to those items  Even though there are a few other (much cheaper) bags I have my eye on I'm banning myself until 2014. I'm counting this for my April purchase, so hopefully I can go for 0 for the rest of the month!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> A close up...



You are so hot Flower! I love that dress' fabric, so pretty!


----------



## c.jazmyne

BagsNBaubles said:


> Welcome to the club  I love "grown woman wardrobe", that made me LOL but is exactly how I felt about my wardrobe revamp. I had too many teenager-y things lingering around in my closet that didn't make me feel pretty anymore.



Exactly... Time to throw away the Forever 21 stuff and replace them with better brands.  I do have a lot of quality pieces but I'm asking myself why I'm holding on to things I don't wear...!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I'm considering this boho dress from Maison Scotch. http://int.youheshe.com/she/designe...aermeloes+kjole-(0113ms-88766_fersken_3).aspx
I have a casual summer dress on my list and this could easily be it, but I have no idea about MS sizing and I really hate to return things...

Urhg, this month is going to be so hard with all the spring/summer temptations!


----------



## roman_holiday

flower71 said:


> Ok, here is my March purchase (I Marant dress and sandals)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could only get to wear it soon!


 
Love the dress and the sandals!! The colors looks very pretty on you!! 



ladysarah said:


> not really a dedicated member of the one a month club - but I do try to get quality over quantity. meet miss gold plume... I guess that is my March purchase together with one or two other little things.


 
Congrats! That's a lovely plume. Gold is a great color for spring/summer. 



cakegirl said:


> I am trying to be smart about my purchases this spring/summer. I live in a very hot climate so summer is tricky. What does everyone this of this Isabel Marant Etoile jumpsuit? It is an easy choice for summer, but is it a keeper?


 
I like the pattern, but I think separates would be easier to wear in hot weather. Does the same pattern come in a top and pants/skirt?



c.jazmyne said:


> I think I want to join this! This summer I'm revamping my wardrobe and getting rid of a ton of stuff but I'm going to stick to 1-2 items a month. I'm transitioning to my "grown woman" wardrobe as I like to call it so I'm looking forward to shopping for high quality pieces!


 
Welcome! Yes, I recently let go of several items that suddenly felt too young for me...I've come to the realization that I prefer to have high quality basic pieces that I can dress up with accessories.


----------



## roman_holiday

COPENHAGEN said:


> I'm considering this boho dress from Maison Scotch. http://int.youheshe.com/she/designe...aermeloes+kjole-(0113ms-88766_fersken_3).aspx
> I have a casual summer dress on my list and this could easily be it, but I have no idea about MS sizing and I really hate to return things...
> 
> Urhg, this month is going to be so hard with all the spring/summer temptations!


 
That's a cute dress! Looks versatile since you can dress it up or down. It's great that it's machine washable too!! I also have no idea about the sizing though.

Yes, this month is hard! I've been really happy with my February and March purchases though and have worn them many times already, so I think I'm on the right track...just need to continue thinking hard about my purchases each month.


----------



## Myrkur

This month I'm going to buy a pair of white low all stars and get rid of my old sneakers, just need a simple classic pair and Hermes Jumping Boots in Black (if I pass not buying too much crap in NY). I really need new shoes!!!!


----------



## roman_holiday

Myrkur said:


> Whoops, have missed a few pages, been a bit busy :shame:
> 
> Anyway, I'm having second thoughts on the Birkin. It's not that I don't like it or anything, I love it! But there are just too many other things I want and need. Like I need a pair of boots, since we don't have great summers here and my Chanel boots are worn too many times, my feet hurts from them if I wear them too long. I also need a good pair of working shoes, I wear my CL Bianca 140 to work, but it's better to buy a lower pair for work since I have serious back problems, so wearing those high heels all day isn't the smartest thing to do. Then I need a black bag, because I have no black bags, that's why I wanted the birkin, but I was thinking about a Chanel Jumbo maybe or a Celine Phantom or Mini Luggage, it will be my work bag. Ughhh


 
That's a tough decision. Would you wear the Birkin to work (in my work environment, I need a more under-the-radar bag)? Maybe you can continue saving for the Birkin, but buy it 6-12 months later, so that you can get some of the other items in the meantime. 

Regarding bags though, I would not buy another black bag that would serve the same purpose if you're ultimately planning on getting the Birkin because you might not use the other bag anymore then. If the other bag serves a different purpose, e.g. it's smaller or you can wear it to work, but not the Birkin, then that's a different story. Otherwise, maybe you could get a black bag now and a Birkin in a different color later.


----------



## roman_holiday

Myrkur said:


> This month I'm going to buy a pair of white low all stars and get rid of my old sneakers, just need a simple classic pair and Hermes Jumping Boots in Black (if I pass not buying too much crap in NY). I really need new shoes!!!!


 I see you decided on getting the jumping boots now already!! Hope you find them in your size!!


----------



## Myrkur

roman_holiday said:


> That's a tough decision. Would you wear the Birkin to work (in my work environment, I need a more under-the-radar bag)? Maybe you can continue saving for the Birkin, but buy it 6-12 months later, so that you can get some of the other items in the meantime.
> 
> Regarding bags though, I would not buy another black bag that would serve the same purpose if you're ultimately planning on getting the Birkin because you might not use the other bag anymore then. If the other bag serves a different purpose, e.g. it's smaller or you can wear it to work, but not the Birkin, then that's a different story. Otherwise, maybe you could get a black bag now and a Birkin in a different color later.



Yeh I was thinking the same after I did my post. Better to not buy the bag and save the money for the Birkin and just get it later but still be able to buy some things I need right now.


----------



## Myrkur

roman_holiday said:


> I see you decided on getting the jumping boots now already!! Hope you find them in your size!!



They are available in all sizes on the website!! But I'm afraid to order online because of the sizing, so I'm going to the store once I get back from NY, to see if I can try it on there and if they don't have it in stock, I'm gonna order anyway, maybe order 2 sizes and see which one fits best.


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> Have never seen this bag before, but like it though!



It's my weakness actually CHANEL 224 - started a thread with info here. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-reissue-224-club-710696.html

Here is mine in distressed calf with ruthenium hardware

Keep us posted if you get those HERMES riding boots. Would love to hear opinions about the level of comfort they offer


----------



## newmommy_va

Not sure I'm inclined to believe the bolded section, since we all know how you feel about Hermes riding boots, don't we? :lolots:

p.s. Let's see... where I did I read that? Oh yes... here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/totally-worth-it-totally-not-worth-it-786834-5.html#post24270514



ladysarah said:


> It's my weakness actually CHANEL 224 - started a thread with info here. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-reissue-224-club-710696.html
> 
> Here is mine in distressed calf with ruthenium hardware
> 
> Keep us posted if you get those HERMES riding boots. *Would love to hear opinions* about the level of comfort they offer


----------



## ladysarah

newmommy_va said:


> Not sure I'm inclined to believe the bolded section, since we all know how you feel about Hermes riding boots, don't we? :lolots:
> 
> p.s. Let's see... where I did I read that? Oh yes... here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/totally-worth-it-totally-not-worth-it-786834-5.html#post24270514



Oh no darling I think they are beautiful boots. just uncomfortable and unflattering on certain people. Just because something is hermes -it sure doesn't mean it looks good on everyone. And check this out I think it's hilarious! http://bourbonandpearls.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/what-your-boots-say-about-you.html so sorry I hurt your feelings about the boots, I had no idea you loved them so much.


----------



## newmommy_va

I never offered a personal preference or otherwise, for Hermes boots. I think, somehow, you missed that. Tsk tsk.

Let's just refrain from "having a laugh" about anyone else enjoying _their_ Hermes boots. Shall we?



ladysarah said:


> Oh no darling I think they are beautiful boots. just uncomfortable and unflattering on some people. Just because something is hermes and it doesn't mean that they would look good on everyone. And check this out I think it's hilarious! so sorry I hurt your feelings about the boots, I had no idea you loved them so much.


----------



## ladysarah

newmommy_va said:


> I never offered a personal preference or otherwise, for Hermes boots. I think, somehow, you missed that. Tsk tsk.
> 
> Let's just refrain from "having a laugh" about anyone else enjoying _their_ Hermes boots. Shall we?



Goodness you are so sensitive. Please do enjoy your hermes boots but I still think this is hilarious http://bourbonandpearls.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/what-your-boots-say-about-you.html


----------



## newmommy_va

Goodness some people are so pertinacious. Who me? Nooo.... :lolots:

Here's an idea: :back2topic:



ladysarah said:


> Goodness you are so sensitive. Please do enjoy your hermes boots but I still think this is hilarious


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> It's my weakness actually CHANEL 224 - started a thread with info here. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-reissue-224-club-710696.html
> 
> Here is mine in distressed calf with ruthenium hardware
> 
> Keep us posted if you get those HERMES riding boots. Would love to hear opinions about the level of comfort they offer



I love that bag, but I like your whole style


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> Oh no darling I think they are beautiful boots. just uncomfortable and unflattering on certain people. Just because something is hermes -it sure doesn't mean it looks good on everyone. And check this out I think it's hilarious! http://bourbonandpearls.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/what-your-boots-say-about-you.html so sorry I hurt your feelings about the boots, I had no idea you loved them so much.



That's why I want to try them on first, not going to pay that much money if they will hurt my feet. I have a pair of Chanel biker boots and they fit like a glove, I've just worn them too much that they now actually starting to hurt my feet, so that's why I need a replacing pair and was looking for a bit more 'elegant' ones since the biker boots aren't really.


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> That's why I want to try them on first, not going to pay that much money if they will hurt my feet. I have a pair of Chanel biker boots and they fit like a glove, I've just worn them too much that they now actually starting to hurt my feet, so that's why I need a replacing pair and was looking for a bit more 'elegant' ones since the biker boots aren't really.



Yes do try them and let us know what you think. When I tried them on, I thought they were uncomfortable and are rather difficult to put on and take off. I think they look good on tall people with very long slim legs. shorter ladies with heavier legs will find this style VERY unforgiving. Also worth bearing in mind they are dressage boots, so not great for walking, if you ride you ll know what I mean. anyway new momma is very sensitive about this so will wait to hear what you honestly think when you try them on. 
http://bourbonandpearls.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/what-your-boots-say-about-you.html


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Okay so I know I literally just said I was going to be good this month but... I just picked up this gorgeous Acne jacket at a consignment shop for $30! It's a teensy bit too big but it's cut so nicely and the tailoring is gorgeous. Worth keeping or is it too serious for casual wear (I work from home)? I figured for that price I can get it taken in a bit or re-sell it later.


----------



## Candice0985

ladysarah said:


> Yes do try them and let us know what you think. When I tried them on, I thought they were uncomfortable and are rather difficult to put on and take off. I think they look good on tall people with very long slim legs. shorter ladies with heavier legs will find this style VERY unforgiving. Also worth bearing in mind they are dressage boots, so not great for walking, if you ride you ll know what I mean. anyway new momma is very sensitive about this so will wait to hear what you honestly think when you try them on.
> http://bourbonandpearls.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/what-your-boots-say-about-you.html



this is hilarious! love the ugg and jimmy choo boot comments LOL


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh I love it! 

It looks great on you! It looks so versatile, too. I'm usually not an enabler, but I definitely think this is worth it! $30?! Awesome!

It doesn't look like it needs to be taken in, imo; I like how it looks on you, the way it is! (Also, you could wear it over knits in the winter, for a trimmer fit.) 



BagsNBaubles said:


> Okay so I know I literally just said I was going to be good this month but... I just picked up this gorgeous Acne jacket at a consignment shop for $30! It's a teensy bit too big but it's cut so nicely and the tailoring is gorgeous. Worth keeping or is it too serious for casual wear (I work from home)? I figured for that price I can get it taken in a bit or re-sell it later.


----------



## Myrkur

I want these shorts so bad, just not sure if it's too much for just shorts? Oh well I am investing in quality pieces though and APC haven't let me down so far.... They are 150 Euro.. Would look great with a white top and these Fred Perry sneakers, great outfit for spring


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> This month I'm going to buy a pair of white low all stars and get rid of my old sneakers, just need a simple classic pair and Hermes Jumping Boots in Black (if I pass not buying too much crap in NY). I really need new shoes!!!!


GL on your purchases, I am also a huge Jumping boots fan! And have fun in NY, how's the weather?



roman_holiday said:


> Love the dress and the sandals!! The colors looks very pretty on you!!


 Thank you roman (gosh I love your avatar!)



jellybebe said:


> You are so hot Flower! I love that dress' fabric, so pretty!


thanks jellydear! I am just a bit frustrated not being able to wear my monthly purchases yet...Oh well, will have to be patient. How are you doing? I thought about you this week, when I saw the heart cashmere sweater (Chinti & Parker) on sale at shopbop.



newmommy_va said:


> Here's another pic of Chloe:
> View attachment 2127404
> 
> 
> There appears to be an extra fold in her flap, so it may not be a 255 (?) It's dimensions don't quite look like a 255 to me either (?) So it may be a seasonal flap.
> 
> (fyi) Here are some sizes I found for the 255 reissue:
> Mini: 7.5&#8243; x 5.75&#8243; x 1.75&#8243;
> Small: 9.75&#8243; x 7.06&#8243; x 2.16&#8243;
> Medium: 11&#8243; x 8&#8243; x 2.5&#8243;
> Large 12.25&#8243; x 9.18&#8243; x 2.5&#8243;
> 
> Here's a mod pic that a tpfer has identified as mini (but it "reads" larger in the photo)
> View attachment 2127409





ladysarah said:


> It's my weakness actually CHANEL 224 - started a thread with info here. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-reissue-224-club-710696.html
> 
> Here is mine in distressed calf with ruthenium hardware


 Now I see I have experts in the reissue matter! thank you girls for the info, I just love this style, it's be it 224 (maybe too small for me as I am 5f10) and the 255 medium size. I love the ruthenium hardware even more when I stare at your pic ladysarah!!Thanks for sharing


----------



## flower71

BagsNBaubles said:


> Okay so I know I literally just said I was going to be good this month but... I just picked up this gorgeous Acne jacket at a consignment shop for $30! It's a teensy bit too big but it's cut so nicely and the tailoring is gorgeous. Worth keeping or is it too serious for casual wear (I work from home)? I figured for that price I can get it taken in a bit or re-sell it later.


You did good, for 30 bucks?? You wear it so well, congrats !



Myrkur said:


> I want these shorts so bad, just not sure if it's too much for just shorts? Oh well I am investing in quality pieces though and APC haven't let me down so far.... They are 150 Euro.. Would look great with a white top and these Fred Perry sneakers, great outfit for spring


I love your style Myrkur! I am a huge APC fan so I vote yes!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> GL on your purchases, I am also a huge Jumping boots fan! And have fun in NY, how's the weather?



How do you like your boots? Are they comfortable to walk in? I'm not sure about the weather in NY, it can be 1C degrees at lowest and 22C degrees at highest, so don't know what to pack really 



flower71 said:


> I love your style Myrkur! I am a huge APC fan so I vote yes!



Thanks! I'm also a big APC fan, so simple but yet stylish and great quality!  I'm going to order today when I come back from work


----------



## roman_holiday

BagsNBaubles said:


> Okay so I know I literally just said I was going to be good this month but... I just picked up this gorgeous Acne jacket at a consignment shop for $30! It's a teensy bit too big but it's cut so nicely and the tailoring is gorgeous. Worth keeping or is it too serious for casual wear (I work from home)? I figured for that price I can get it taken in a bit or re-sell it later.


 
The jacket looks great (and $30 is a great price)! I don't think it's too serious, but for casual wear I would only keep it if it's comfortable. 



Myrkur said:


> I want these shorts so bad, just not sure if it's too much for just shorts? Oh well I am investing in quality pieces though and APC haven't let me down so far.... They are 150 Euro.. Would look great with a white top and these Fred Perry sneakers, great outfit for spring


 
Cute shorts! Regarding the price, I think it depends on how much wear you can get out of them. If you see yourself wearing these a lot and if they are good quality and last for a couple of years, then the price seems ok to me.



flower71 said:


> Thank you roman (gosh I love your avatar!)


 
Thanks!!  I love your avatar too!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

roman_holiday said:


> That's a cute dress! Looks versatile since you can dress it up or down. It's great that it's machine washable too!! I also have no idea about the sizing though.
> 
> Yes, this month is hard! I've been really happy with my February and March purchases though and have worn them many times already, so I think I'm on the right track...just need to continue thinking hard about my purchases each month.


That was my thoughts too  

Sounds great you made good decisions with all your purchases  Yes, we def need to continue thinking each item through, it's such a good strategy.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Myrkur said:


> I want these shorts so bad, just not sure if it's too much for just shorts? Oh well I am investing in quality pieces though and APC haven't let me down so far.... They are 150 Euro.. Would look great with a white top and these Fred Perry sneakers, great outfit for spring



I like those, very cute! Especially if you know the brand works well for you.



newmommy_va said:


> Oh I love it!
> 
> It looks great on you! It looks so versatile, too. I'm usually not an enabler, but I definitely think this is worth it! $30?! Awesome!
> 
> It doesn't look like it needs to be taken in, imo; I like how it looks on you, the way it is! (Also, you could wear it over knits in the winter, for a trimmer fit.)





flower71 said:


> You did good, for 30 bucks?? You wear it so well, congrats !





roman_holiday said:


> The jacket looks great (and $30 is a great price)! I don't think it's too serious, but for casual wear I would only keep it if it's comfortable.



Thanks ladies! I modeled it for my BF and he liked it too so it's a keeper. I don't technically need more jackets but I looove jackets.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Myrkur said:


> I want these shorts so bad, just not sure if it's too much for just shorts? Oh well I am investing in quality pieces though and APC haven't let me down so far.... They are 150 Euro.. Would look great with a white top and these Fred Perry sneakers, great outfit for spring




Love the shorts, love APC!!!  
Looks like you can pull a great outfit together with them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

BagsNBaubles said:


> Okay so I know I literally just said I was going to be good this month but... I just picked up this gorgeous Acne jacket at a consignment shop for $30! It's a teensy bit too big but it's cut so nicely and the tailoring is gorgeous. Worth keeping or is it too serious for casual wear (I work from home)? I figured for that price I can get it taken in a bit or re-sell it later.




Wow - what a steal!
I think you might have regretted leaving it behind


----------



## Straight-Laced

kendal said:


> The IRO jacket popped up in my size today and I bought it.  I think this will be my April purchase as the flats I pre-ordered still say they will take 20 business days to ship so they will probably be my May purchase instead.  Feeling proud of myself for (1)  purchasing an April item actually in April, even if it is only 04/01 (2)  using a gift card that I've been hoarding since the holidays, (3)  choosing a practical item that I can wear while teaching.
> 
> So thanks to Straight-Laced for finding & sharing this beautiful jacket w/ the club




Just saw this - I hope the IRO jacket works out for you *kendal*!
After I bought it for some reason my head went into a spin about bags that would suit this jacket   
Then I calmed down and decided to start with basic black and take it from there


----------



## newmommy_va

I don't know if you want to know... but in case you're curious, my best guess for the 255 that Chloe is wearing is that it's a seasonal reissue accordian flap.

Here's a flap (from Fashionphile), where you can see the extra fold, which Chloe's bag has. And here's a tote version (from tpf), were you can see the dimensions of an accordian - folded like Chloe's bag.

GL on your search! 



flower71 said:


> Now I see I have experts in the reissue matter! thank you girls for the info, I just love this style, it's be it 224 (maybe too small for me as I am 5f10) and the 255 medium size. I love the ruthenium hardware even more when I stare at your pic ladysarah!!Thanks for sharing


----------



## flower71

newmommy_va said:


> I don't know if you want to know... but in case you're curious, my best guess for the 255 that Chloe is wearing is that it's a seasonal reissue accordian flap.
> 
> Here's a flap (from Fashionphile), where you can see the extra fold, which Chloe's bag has. And here's a tote version (from tpf), were you can see the dimensions of an accordian - folded like Chloe's bag.
> 
> GL on your search!


 Thanks so much newmommy! I appreciate it, it all comes in handy some day or the other.


----------



## ladysarah

Candice0985 said:


> this is hilarious!  LOL



I thought so too! All The comments are hilarious. ...And I mean really, if anyone is  seriously going to splurge £1500+ on a pair of Hermes shoes...at least think it through properly.


----------



## Jesssh

I suck at this club.

I did OK for January and February (one nice-ish item each), then blew it out of the water in March (a coat and 2 bags > $100, plus 3 cheap tees, 2 button down shirts, black pants and a scarf, each less than $100). Now it's April and I found 3 items. At least all are under $100.

I got a cheap Target utility tote on clearance for $15. It "looks" like black saffiano but is really poly and will spend most of it's life outside the home on the floor of my vehicle. It's basically a way to get crap from inside the house out to my car. And it may go under the seat at outdoor concerts.




(To be continued....)


----------



## Jesssh

(Continued....)

This ring is on order from Kohl's: 18K rose gold over sterling. I'm hoping it matches my silver hammered rings which I wear a lot. It doesn't look too great in the pic, but it's only 3mm wide (much bigger than Tiffany's solid gold one), so it might be OK:




Regular price was $125, my sale price was $36 with extra discounts. Since I have such a hard time deciding on jewelry, I figure this will hold me over, and hopefully I can make two-tone stacks with this and my other hammered rings. Then I should be done shopping for rings for a while.


----------



## Jesssh

(Continued...)

The third April item (just ordered) are the hiking boots. I dropped in to the sporting goods store today just to check them out, and there was no comparison. I liked these, they just didn't have my size. I tried them on in a size smaller and loved the stability and look. So I went online, thinking, "no hurry, nothing will be on sale till fall." Except for last year's models. Checked out the reviews, and decided to buy this shoe at REI outlet for free shipping and free returns:




On clearance for $73. Some sizes were cheaper at other stores, but not my size and this color. They got good reviews for the most part. This is the brand I got before. Those shoes are so run down and disgusting that they are not allowed in the house anymore. They live in the garage.

So far in April, I spent $124 (+ tax and Kohl's shipping ) for three items, so maybe I could get a reprieve? Or you can kick me out of the club. I have several no-buy months planned and only two more things I want this year. Actually everything I got is really practical and thought out - I tend to let things go and not pay attention when I need something.

If these last two items stay, I am up to 15 items for the year, ranging from $6 tees to ... not gonna say. 5 items were over $100. I got so confused tracking everything that I decided to throw the $6 tees and the scarf into the mix.

Tired of shopping now. The trench jacket and watch are planned for fall and I'm kind of hoping the watch I want won't be available.


----------



## newmommy_va

I could hug you, dear. 

After I fell off the wagon - _hard_ - last month, I went back and re-read this thread from the beginning. It was kind of funny and comforting to read about all of our tough months. 

We're hanging in there. That's the important thing!

And, I'm with you on the no-spend months. In the meantime, you can share how much you're enjoying your lovely buys with us here!

*Target tote:* It looks great! Very versatile! Of course, all of us need a tote to get us from the house to the car. I use one that I received for free, that has "Boob" written all over it. lol.

*Ring:* Great sale score! It will look lovely stacked!

*Hiking Boots: *It sounds like you found a winner! My winner was a pair of Salomons. Before the Salomons, I didn't even know what a comfortable hiking boot felt like. >.<

Congrats on your buys and GL on your future no-spend months!



Jesssh said:


> I suck at this club.
> 
> I did OK for January and February (one nice-ish item each), then blew it out of the water in March (a coat and 2 bags > $100, plus 3 cheap tees, 2 button down shirts, black pants and a scarf, each less than $100). Now it's April and I found 3 items. At least all are under $100.
> 
> I got a cheap Target utility tote on clearance for $15. It "looks" like black saffiano but is really poly and will spend most of it's life outside the home on the floor of my vehicle. *It's basically a way to get crap from inside the house out to my car.* And it may go under the seat at outdoor concerts.





Jesssh said:


> This ring is on order from Kohl's: 18K rose gold over sterling. I'm hoping it matches my silver hammered rings which I wear a lot. It doesn't look too great in the pic, but it's only 3mm wide (much bigger than Tiffany's solid gold one), so it might be OK:
> 
> Regular price was $125, my sale price was $36 with extra discounts. *Since I have such a hard time deciding on jewelry, I figure this will hold me over, and hopefully I can make two-tone stacks with this and my other hammered rings. *Then I should be done shopping for rings for a while.





Jesssh said:


> The third April item (just ordered) are the hiking boots. *I dropped in to the sporting goods store today just to check them out, and there was no comparison. *I liked these, they just didn't have my size. I tried them on in a size smaller and loved the stability and look. So I went online, thinking, "no hurry, nothing will be on sale till fall." Except for last year's models. Checked out the reviews, and decided to buy this shoe at REI outlet for free shipping and free returns:
> 
> On clearance for $73. Some sizes were cheaper at other stores, but not my size and this color. They got good reviews for the most part. This is the brand I got before. Those shoes are so run down and disgusting that they are not allowed in the house anymore. They live in the garage.
> 
> So far in April, I spent $124 (+ tax and Kohl's shipping ) for three items, so maybe I could get a reprieve? Or you can kick me out of the club. I have several no-buy months planned and only two more things I want this year. Actually everything I got is really practical and thought out - I tend to let things go and not pay attention when I need something.
> 
> If these last two items stay, I am up to 15 items for the year, ranging from $6 tees to ... not gonna say. 5 items were over $100. I got so confused tracking everything that I decided to throw the $6 tees and the scarf into the mix.
> 
> Tired of shopping now. *The trench jacket and watch are planned for fall and I'm kind of hoping the watch I want won't be available. *


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Jesssh said:


> (Continued...)
> So far in April, I spent $124 (+ tax and Kohl's shipping ) for three items, so maybe I could get a reprieve? Or you can kick me out of the club. I have several no-buy months planned and only two more things I want this year. Actually everything I got is really practical and thought out - I tend to let things go and not pay attention when I need something.



I think you're doing just fine! You had a purpose/need for each item, so it's not like you fell off the wagon with a trendy shopping spree at H&M  Plus the hiking boots don't even count because that's workout gear, right?



newmommy_va said:


> *Target tote:* It looks great! Very versatile! Of course, all of us need a tote to get us from the house to the car. I use one that I received for free, that has "Boob" written all over it. lol.



Where can one find this Boob Tote? I really think I need one in my life


----------



## newmommy_va

lol... it's scary what you can find on a google image search for "Boob Tote". :giggles:



BagsNBaubles said:


> Where can one find this Boob Tote? I really think I need one in my life


----------



## newmommy_va

I was looking for new colors in JC Pence and Pathos online and came across these JC sandals on NM for pre-order:

Brook @ NM



Inka @ NM





roman_holiday said:


> I also tried a number of wedge sandals and none of them worked for me. The Jimmy Choo Treat sandal has too much coverage in the front and hurts my toes...the search goes on...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Finally getting around to posting my March purchases. Way late but that happens when one has a toddler that has just started to walk!&#128099;&#128152;

Am in love with my Zara skinny jeans. Really impressed with the fit , no stretch at all! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







My 1+ 1 purchase was this: 




March was a very restrained month, love it! Proud to be a member of this club!!


----------



## ladysarah

jess236 said:


> I agree! This is not a one-a-month club but the monthly-shopping-spree club




Indeed!. I aim to buy a few things, at the beginning of the season, rather than one a month. If I try to limit myself to monthly purchases there is danger of constantly obsessing about shopping THE item of the month. What I've  done, is de toxed, my wardrobe see what is missing and aim to get it all done in one clean swoop. I find it's so much easier to keep track of my budget plus I can get things that work together from the same collections. The rest of the time instead of shopping one can do other things: Go to yoga, ( or do yoga at home) go horseriding ( what a fab opportunity to wear those cool riding boots hah ha) have tea with friends (perfect to get the bags out for an outing), go out for  drinks , play with the cat, volunteer at battersea home...


----------



## newmommy_va

Congrats on sticking to your 1 (+1) for March!!

Lovely purchases too! 



Chinese Warrior said:


> Finally getting around to posting my March purchases. Way late but that happens when one has a toddler that has just started to walk!&#55357;&#56419;&#55357;&#56472;
> 
> Am in love with my Zara skinny jeans. Really impressed with the fit , no stretch at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2134334
> 
> 
> View attachment 2134335
> 
> 
> My 1+ 1 purchase was this:
> 
> View attachment 2134337
> 
> 
> March was a very restrained month, love it! Proud to be a member of this club!!


----------



## jellybebe

ladysarah said:


> Indeed!. I aim to buy a few things, at the beginning of the season, rather than one a month. If I try to limit myself to monthly purchases there is danger of constantly obsessing about shopping THE item of the month. What I've  done, is de toxed, my wardrobe see what is missing and aim to get it all done in one clean swoop. I find it's so much easier to keep track of my budget plus I can get things that work together from the same collections. The rest of the time instead of shopping one can do other things: Go to yoga, ( or do yoga at home) go horseriding ( what a fab opportunity to wear those cool riding boots hah ha) have tea with friends (perfect to get the bags out for an outing), go out for  drinks , play with the cat, volunteer at battersea home...



This sounds rather smart too. My problem is that things are constantly trickling out all season so just when I think I am done, I spot another item that I like.


----------



## roman_holiday

newmommy_va said:


> I was looking for new colors in JC Pence and Pathos online and came across these JC sandals on NM for pre-order:
> 
> Brook @ NM
> View attachment 2133982
> 
> 
> Inka @ NM
> View attachment 2133983


 
Thanks! These looks great!! Unfortunately, I am done with my purchases for April - I ended up buying the Jimmy Choo rainboots (http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/us/boots/cheshire/invt/365cheshirepvc), but I'm putting the Inka sandals on my wish list for May or June (looks like they may only be availalbe in June).

I'm not happy that it's only April 9 and I've already made my April purchases...will need to be disciplined for the next three weeks.


----------



## newmommy_va

Absolutely true!

I have yet to shop a store that receives _everything _from a seasonal collection, at the beginning of the season.

Last month... the Cataclou I tried at NM were a new arrival to the store. The two pairs of wedges that I posted earlier for roman_holiday are new to NM online this April and aren't expected to ship until _June_. I've purchased new arrival bags from Spring collections as early as Februrary and as late as August.

Unfortunately, we're at the mercy of buyers and retailers as to how seasonal collections trickle into our local stores. 



jellybebe said:


> This sounds rather smart too. My problem is that things are constantly trickling out all season so just when I think I am done, I spot another item that I like.


----------



## roman_holiday

Chinese Warrior said:


> Finally getting around to posting my March purchases. Way late but that happens when one has a toddler that has just started to walk!&#55357;&#56419;&#55357;&#56472;
> 
> Am in love with my Zara skinny jeans. Really impressed with the fit , no stretch at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2134334
> 
> 
> View attachment 2134335
> 
> 
> My 1+ 1 purchase was this:
> 
> View attachment 2134337
> 
> 
> March was a very restrained month, love it! Proud to be a member of this club!!


 
Congrats! The jeans look great on you and the earrings are very pretty.  for sticking to one piece of clothing and one accessory per month (that is also my goal).


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh, those boots look great! 

Glad you like the sandals. I saw them and thought of you, so I thought I'd post them. 

So far I'm happy that my April has been good. No serious temptations, so far. GL on making it through the rest of April, too! 



roman_holiday said:


> Thanks! These looks great!! Unfortunately, I am done with my purchases for April - I ended up buying the Jimmy Choo rainboots (http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/us/boots/cheshire/invt/365cheshirepvc), but I'm putting the Inka sandals on my wish list for May or June (looks like they may only be availalbe in June).
> 
> I'm not happy that it's only April 9 and I've already made my April purchases...will need to be disciplined for the next three weeks.


----------



## roman_holiday

newmommy_va said:


> Absolutely true!
> 
> I have yet to shop a store that receives _everything _from a seasonal collection, at the beginning of the season.
> 
> Last month... the Cataclou I tried at NM were a new arrival to the store. The two pairs of wedges that I posted earlier for roman_holiday are new to NM online this April and aren't expected to ship until _June_. I've purchased new arrival bags from Spring collections as early as Februrary and as late as August.
> 
> Unfortunately, we're at the mercy of buyers and retailers as to how seasonal collections trickle into our local stores.


 
I agree. It's happend to me too many times that I bought something because I needed a certain type of item and couldn't find anything that I liked better at the time although I wasn't 100% convinced. A few months later, I then found the prefect item, but had already bought the other one.

I am now trying to not buy anything unless I think it's perfect...unfortunately, it's hard to predict when the prefect item will come along.


----------



## Jesssh

roman_holiday said:


> I agree. It's happend to me too many times that I bought something because I needed a certain type of item and couldn't find anything that I liked better at the time although I wasn't 100% convinced. A few months later, I then found the prefect item, but had already bought the other one.
> 
> I am now trying to not buy anything unless I think it's perfect...unfortunately, it's hard to predict when the prefect item will come along.



I design the perfect item in my head and put it on my wish list. Then when it comes out, I'm usually shocked to see it and I have to buy it right away or I could wait years for someone to make it again at the right price.

The espresso brown leather jacket has been on my wish list for years. No one has made the right color, and brown has not been popular for a while. Same thing with the perfect purple leather purse with just the right amount of hardware in the right colors.

I spend a lot of time talking myself out of items. But when the perfect item comes along, it matches what I designed in my head.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks newmommy_va & roman_holiday!! I have become much more 'disciplined' since I read this thread. Unbelievable! I even apply the same principle to my 18 month old's wardrobe, hahah..! 

April has been more challenging. Bought two shorts so far (nothing expensive but still...) 
Another key piece is this from Zara (again!) but what can I say, hubby's fav color is yellow I plan to stack som bangles with it.


----------



## Dani3ear

I have a confession to make to this club.  I have really blown it this month on the Bloomingdale's F&F sale on SIX(!) items, of which four were already on my wish list as previously identified "gaps" in my wardrobe.  The other two were rationalized on the spot (one for an upcoming wedding, the other to replace some ill-fitting flats that I can't wear anymore)  This is in *addition *to a YSL arty ring purchased on Netaporter, and a bracelet and skinny belt from Banana Republic.  :shame:

I think I need to ban myself for the rest of the year... that is, until an upcoming trip to Paris this fall.


----------



## MsCandice

OMG since we are confessing I need to confess too. I did the same blowing any hopes of one a month at the Bloomies FF buying three things and I am trying hard to prevent a slippery slope.  I also purchased two pieces from the Shopbop sale. Meanwhile I have a couple of items in my cart at a couple of online stores, and May seems so far away.  I'm also not counting the several new bra sets I just bought, ok these I rationalize because I really, really needed new lingerie. Dani3ear do we go on a year end ban? At least you got several things from your wishlist. Of the things I got only one fills a previously identified gap. One of the things sitting in my cart would fill a gap though. Is this a sign I should go ahead?  I really need a new blazer.  



Dani3ear said:


> I have a confession to make to this club.  I have really blown it this month on the Bloomingdale's F&F sale on SIX(!) items, of which four were already on my wish list as previously identified "gaps" in my wardrobe.  The other two were rationalized on the spot (one for an upcoming wedding, the other to replace some ill-fitting flats that I can't wear anymore)  This is in *addition *to a YSL arty ring purchased on Netaporter, and a bracelet and skinny belt from Banana Republic.  :shame:
> 
> I think I need to ban myself for the rest of the year... that is, until an upcoming trip to Paris this fall.


----------



## Dani3ear

MsCandice said:


> OMG since we are confessing I need to confess too. I did the same blowing any hopes of one a month at the Bloomies FF buying three things and I am trying hard to prevent a slippery slope.  I also purchased two pieces from the Shopbop sale. Meanwhile I have a couple of items in my cart at a couple of online stores, and May seems so far away.  I'm also not counting the several new bra sets I just bought, ok these I rationalize because I really, really needed new lingerie. Dani3ear do we go on a year end ban? At least you got several things from your wishlist. Of the things I got only one fills a previously identified gap. One of the things sitting in my cart would fill a gap though. Is this a sign I should go ahead?  I really need a new blazer.



MsCandice - thank you for sharing your struggle too! This truly takes a lot more discipline than I had anticipated.  Since I learned of this club and began tracking my purchases on a spreadsheet (see previous posts re: Featherfactor's awesome idea), I now ask myself several questions before every purchase:
1) How often will I wear this? What is the cost per wear? --> this has led me to focus on wardrobe building staples and basics (blazers, basic tees, jeans, leather jacket, the ever-elusive comfy and beautiful shoe)
2) Does this fit me perfectly (or can my tailor make it fit perfectly)?
3) Will I continue to wear this x years down the road? --> leads me to quality materials that won't fall apart or start pilling after several uses; also to more classics vs trendy pieces
4) If I buy this, will I have a wandering eye for other similar pieces, or is this truly "the one?" 

With all these considerations in place, I have already met my annual quota in April! From this point on, I personally resolve to focus my efforts on putting together great outfits with all the pieces I already have, rather than shopping for more (but I will make a few exceptions for Paris.. September seems so far away!) Besides, I just purged my closet and I'd like everything in there to be able to breathe for awhile longer  

As for that blazer you're eyeing-- try asking those questions and see whether it's a keeper in your eyes. Besides, if your annual total of items is around a dozen by the end of the year, I think you can forgive yourself for taking advantage of the spring sales.


----------



## flower71

newmommy_va said:


> I could hug you, dear.
> 
> After I fell off the wagon - _hard_ - last month, I went back and re-read this thread from the beginning. It was kind of funny and comforting to read about all of our tough months.
> 
> *We're hanging in there. That's the important thing!*
> 
> And, I'm with you on the no-spend months. In the meantime, you can share how much you're enjoying your lovely buys with us here!


i love this post...it's not a monthly shopping spree thread, it's all about trying to limit our purchases to items we'll actually wear because it was less of an impulse than a well thought out buy..I mean, ok , it doesn't always work out but at least we're willing to try? It has helped me although I should still shop less but I have been quite good compared to the last years. I actually walk away from clothes I find super right for my wardrobe because I have already spent for the month and I tell myself that I have enough sweaters/blouses that I don't need another one in my closet



Dani3ear said:


> MsCandice - thank you for sharing your struggle too! This truly takes a lot more discipline than I had anticipated.  Since I learned of this club and began tracking my purchases on a spreadsheet (see previous posts re: Featherfactor's awesome idea), I now ask myself several questions before every purchase:
> 1) How often will I wear this? What is the cost per wear? --> this has led me to focus on wardrobe building staples and basics (blazers, basic tees, jeans, leather jacket, the ever-elusive comfy and beautiful shoe)
> 2) Does this fit me perfectly (or can my tailor make it fit perfectly)?
> 3) Will I continue to wear this x years down the road? --> leads me to quality materials that won't fall apart or start pilling after several uses; also to more classics vs trendy pieces
> 4) If I buy this, will I have a wandering eye for other similar pieces, or is this truly "the one?"
> 
> With all these considerations in place, I have already met my annual quota in April! From this point on, *I personally resolve to focus my efforts on putting together great outfits with all the pieces I already have, rather than shopping for more *(but I will make a few exceptions for Paris.. September seems so far away!) Besides, I just purged my closet and I'd like everything in there to be able to breathe for awhile longer


I like this...words of wisdom


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> i love this post...it's not a monthly shopping spree thread, it's all about trying to limit our purchases to items we'll actually wear because it was less of an impulse than a well thought out buy..I mean, ok , it doesn't always work out but at least we're willing to try? It has helped me although I should still shop less but I have been quite good compared to the last years. I actually walk away from clothes I find super right for my wardrobe because I have already spent for the month and I tell myself that I have enough sweaters/blouses that I don't need another one in my closet
> 
> 
> I like this...words of wisdom



I agree! I am also less-than-good most months but I am starting to realize that some of my "wants" are fleeting and that I should wait and think before clicking buy. If I do that and avoid a few impulse purchases each month, I am happy!


----------



## Dani3ear

jellybebe said:


> I agree! I am also less-than-good most months but I am starting to realize that some of my "wants" are fleeting and that I should wait and think before clicking buy. If I do that and avoid a few impulse purchases each month, I am happy!



Hehe - it's like asking yourself, "Is this lust, or true love?"


----------



## neenabengals

Dani3ear said:


> Hehe - it's like asking yourself, "Is this lust, or true love?"



When I first saw it, the Zara embroidered jacket was for me 'lust' but now I have it, I am pleased to say I have worn it several times and love it and know I will wear it lots.


Again, this month, I have not managed to stick to just one item d'oh! However, I am still rigidly sticking to keeping my spreadsheet and my purchases are very considered (the zara jacket being the exception ) and I have also re-organised my wardrobe so i know exactly what clothes I have, which ones I wear frequently and what items are missing to inform future purchases.

I know I needed a thin leather jacket/ blazer - I bought this one.  I will wear in place of a jacket when back at work but for now, looks great with skinnys.  The leather is so soft.  

And I know I wanted a statement jacket for my return to work - this is just the ticket!  (Jigsaw Urban textured biker jacket)


I am pleased with my well thought out purchases for April.  

I know I also need a beige coloured handbag and am thinking about the Marc Jacobs Lil Q bag but this would have to be a May/ June purchase and after that, I need to go on a ban!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

This is a terrible photo but I just wanted to show a modeling pic of two of my buys since joining this club... The Chinti & Parker heart sweater and the Anine Bing leather jacket. I'm not sure how well they go together, I just wanted to show both items. The jacket is absolutely gorgeous, the leather is buttery and soft. Very pleased and I will certainly be ordering from them again, probably a pair of jeans and a pair of ankle booties.


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! jelly love your first leather jacket... you carry it so well.... here's to more leather jackets i foresee in the horizon...


jellybebe said:


> This is a terrible photo but I just wanted to show a modeling pic of two of my buys since joining this club... The Chinti & Parker heart sweater and the Anine Bing leather jacket. I'm not sure how well they go together, I just wanted to show both items. The jacket is absolutely gorgeous, the leather is buttery and soft. Very pleased and I will certainly be ordering from them again, probably a pair of jeans and a pair of ankle booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136394


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Yay!!! jelly love your first leather jacket... you carry it so well.... here's to more leather jackets i foresee in the horizon...



Actually I worry that I'm not cool enough to pull if off...


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> This is a terrible photo but I just wanted to show a modeling pic of two of my buys since joining this club... The Chinti & Parker heart sweater and the Anine Bing leather jacket. I'm not sure how well they go together, I just wanted to show both items. The jacket is absolutely gorgeous, the leather is buttery and soft. Very pleased and I will certainly be ordering from them again, probably a pair of jeans and a pair of ankle booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136394




The leather jacket looks fantastic on you *jellybebe*!!!  Perfect length... perfect everything   
Great investment buy  
The Chinti & Parker heart sweater has been on my wish list for ages - seeing you model it isn't helping me!!!  
If it's still around in _any size_ when european sale time comes around I'll pounce! 
Ideally I'd like the C & P heart print cotton blouse too


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> The leather jacket looks fantastic on you *jellybebe*!!!  Perfect length... perfect everything
> Great investment buy
> The Chinti & Parker heart sweater has been on my wish list for ages - seeing you model it isn't helping me!!!
> If it's still around in _any size_ when european sale time comes around I'll pounce!
> Ideally I'd like the C & P heart print cotton blouse too



Thank you! I'm dying to wear it but it is snowing here yet again... So tired of this horrible weather. The C&P sweater is cute and soft but I wish they had a bit more "give" if that makes sense? I have recently fallen in love with Joseph cashmere, so soft and thin, it just drapes really nicely but they were sold out in my size and I was worried about ruining it since it is so delicate.


----------



## ladysarah

jellybebe said:


> This sounds rather smart too. My problem is that things are constantly trickling out all season so just when I think I am done, I spot another item that I like.



True. I have only started the 'seasonal thing' this year so will let you know how it works out.  I found the wardrobe detox was crucial as it highlighted how much money was being wasted on unsuitable clothes. I could also see clearly what pieces I needed that were flattering and what were just distractions. 
I posted extensively about it here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...ds-and-personal-wardrobe-goals-795941-10.html and here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/m...enced-hermes-ladies-starter-bag-737137-4.html so far it's working out well as I got spring 'outfits' all worked out and hanging together with right bag and shoes and I spend my time going out and doing other things more instead of shopping out of boredom. Btw. Lovely jacket. You look really good.


----------



## jellybebe

ladysarah said:


> True. I have only started the 'seasonal thing' this year so will let you know how it works out.  I found the wardrobe detox was crucial as it highlighted how much money was being wasted on unsuitable clothes. I could also see clearly what pieces I needed that were flattering and what were just distractions.
> I posted extensively about it here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...ds-and-personal-wardrobe-goals-795941-10.html and here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/m...enced-hermes-ladies-starter-bag-737137-4.html so far it's working out well as I got spring 'outfits' all worked out and hanging together with right bag and shoes and I spend my time going out and doing other things more instead of shopping out of boredom. Btw. Lovely jacket. You look really good.



Thank you!

Yes boredom shopping is a huge problem. I moved to a terrible city and have a stressful job, so I have let many of my hobbies go. It's sad.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> This is a terrible photo but I just wanted to show a modeling pic of two of my buys since joining this club... The Chinti & Parker heart sweater and the Anine Bing leather jacket. I'm not sure how well they go together, I just wanted to show both items. The jacket is absolutely gorgeous, the leather is buttery and soft. Very pleased and I will certainly be ordering from them again, probably a pair of jeans and a pair of ankle booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136394


love the jacket , congrats jelly!! even if it's snowing, think of layering, I get a bit of use of my jackets even in winter


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> Thank you! I'm dying to wear it but it is snowing here yet again... So tired of this horrible weather. The C&P sweater is cute and soft but I wish they had a bit more "give" if that makes sense? I have recently fallen in love with Joseph cashmere, so soft and thin, it just drapes really nicely but they were sold out in my size and I was worried about ruining it since it is so delicate.



I like the jacket on you but I don't think it goes with the sweater - which is also nice.  JMO.  

I haven't bought anything in April!  Mostly because my new job is taking up so much time!   I do think I'm going formal dress shopping soon or at least altering my black tie dress since it is too loose!


----------



## neenabengals

jellybebe said:


> This is a terrible photo but I just wanted to show a modeling pic of two of my buys since joining this club... The Chinti & Parker heart sweater and the Anine Bing leather jacket. I'm not sure how well they go together, I just wanted to show both items. The jacket is absolutely gorgeous, the leather is buttery and soft. Very pleased and I will certainly be ordering from them again, probably a pair of jeans and a pair of ankle booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136394



Ah, glad you like your Anine Bing jacket   I was wondering whether you'd ordered it.  Looks great!


----------



## lucywife

jellybebe said:


> This is a terrible photo but I just wanted to show a modeling pic of two of my buys since joining this club... The Chinti & Parker heart sweater and the Anine Bing leather jacket. I'm not sure how well they go together, I just wanted to show both items. The jacket is absolutely gorgeous, the leather is buttery and soft. Very pleased and I will certainly be ordering from them again, probably a pair of jeans and a pair of ankle booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136394


You look FABULOUS!


----------



## lucywife

MsCandice said:


> OMG since we are confessing I need to confess too.


 ...I don't want to...I bought a skirt and a dress, but maybe I'll return both : / And a pair of wedges. 
Sold three items through a consigner and  gave away some trousers, does it count?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I bought a pair of black shorts for summer on envii.com. They where only 35EUR and exactly what I was looking for so that's perfect. Especially since I've spend a LOT on presents this month.

So with this I'm actually done for April. We'll see how that goes


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> This is a terrible photo but I just wanted to show a modeling pic of two of my buys since joining this club... The Chinti & Parker heart sweater and the Anine Bing leather jacket. I'm not sure how well they go together, I just wanted to show both items. The jacket is absolutely gorgeous, the leather is buttery and soft. Very pleased and I will certainly be ordering from them again, probably a pair of jeans and a pair of ankle booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136394


Wow, it looks so cool on you!


----------



## roman_holiday

Jesssh said:


> I design the perfect item in my head and put it on my wish list. Then when it comes out, I'm usually shocked to see it and I have to buy it right away or I could wait years for someone to make it again at the right price.
> 
> The espresso brown leather jacket has been on my wish list for years. No one has made the right color, and brown has not been popular for a while. Same thing with the perfect purple leather purse with just the right amount of hardware in the right colors.
> 
> I spend a lot of time talking myself out of items. But when the perfect item comes along, it matches what I designed in my head.


 
That's a great strategy...I usually have a pretty good idea of what I'm looking for, but it takes forever for the right item to come along...I need to be more diligent about talking myself out of other items in the meantime.



jellybebe said:


> This is a terrible photo but I just wanted to show a modeling pic of two of my buys since joining this club... The Chinti & Parker heart sweater and the Anine Bing leather jacket. I'm not sure how well they go together, I just wanted to show both items. The jacket is absolutely gorgeous, the leather is buttery and soft. Very pleased and I will certainly be ordering from them again, probably a pair of jeans and a pair of ankle booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136394


 
You look great!!



COPENHAGEN said:


> I bought a pair of black shorts for summer on envii.com. They where only 35EUR and exactly what I was looking for so that's perfect. Especially since I've spend a LOT on presents this month.
> 
> So with this I'm actually done for April. We'll see how that goes


 
Congrats on finding the shorts...and welcome to the group of members who are done for April


----------



## keodi

roman_holiday said:


> Thanks! These looks great!! *Unfortunately, I am done with my purchases for April - I ended up buying the Jimmy Choo rainboots *(http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/us/boots/cheshire/invt/365cheshirepvc), but I'm putting the Inka sandals on my wish list for May or June (looks like they may only be availalbe in June).
> 
> I'm not happy that it's only April 9 and I've already made my April purchases...will need to be disciplined for the next three weeks.



Nice! love the boots, I already made my purchase for April a  pre- loved chanel jumbo with gold hardware.



Dani3ear said:


> I have a confession to make to this club.  I have really blown it this month on the Bloomingdale's F&F sale on SIX(!) items, of which four were already on my wish list as previously identified "gaps" in my wardrobe.  The other two were rationalized on the spot (one for an upcoming wedding, the other to replace some ill-fitting flats that I can't wear anymore)  This is in *addition *to a YSL arty ring purchased on Netaporter, and a bracelet and skinny belt from Banana Republic.  :shame:
> 
> I think I need to ban myself for the rest of the year... that is, until an upcoming trip to Paris this fall.



Sounds like you got some really nice stuff!


jellybebe said:


> This is a terrible photo but I just wanted to show a modeling pic of two of my buys since joining this club... The Chinti & Parker heart sweater and the Anine Bing leather jacket. I'm not sure how well they go together, I just wanted to show both items. The jacket is absolutely gorgeous, the leather is buttery and soft. Very pleased and I will certainly be ordering from them again, probably a pair of jeans and a pair of ankle booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136394



I love that leather jacket, it looks good on you!


----------



## roman_holiday

keodi said:


> Nice! love the boots, I already made my purchase for April a pre- loved chanel jumbo with gold hardware.


 
Thanks! It actually hasn't rained since I bought these last weekend, so I haven't had a chance to wear them yet...maybe tomorrow

Congrats on your chanel jumbo!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

roman_holiday said:


> Thanks! It actually hasn't rained since I bought these last weekend, so I haven't had a chance to wear them yet...maybe tomorrow
> 
> Congrats on your chanel jumbo!!


Roman, that's such a luxury problem you know :giggles: We haven't had anything but rain here, wondering where spring went.


----------



## newmommy_va

Congrats *Copenhagen* & *Keodi* on your April finds!! It's always inspiring to read about successful months! Woohoo!! 

*lucywife*: I like your math! 

*Jellybebe*: You look great in your new jacket!

So ladies, I decided to return my March dress. Here's what happened: the first time I tried it on, I loved it. The second time I tried it on, the fit issues bothered me. The third time I tried it on, I fantasized about how well it would fit with proper alterations. When I tried it on, one last time, I decided that only a fairy godmother could fix the fit. 

Of course, when I returned it, I saw an amazing Alaia dress, which I've added to my "wish I had a money tree list". lol.

So far I have made zero purchases in April. Yay!! I'm both wistful that April is a zero month and content to shop my closet this month. (Although...we'll see how long the latter holds true, as the month progresses... )


----------



## lucywife

newmommy_va said:


> *lucywife*: I like your math!



lol I like it too, very convenient. Both a dress and a skirt are too big, so...


----------



## roman_holiday

COPENHAGEN said:


> Roman, that's such a luxury problem you know :giggles: We haven't had anything but rain here, wondering where spring went.


  I know...it rained this morning, so I got to wear the boots 


newmommy_va said:


> So ladies, I decided to return my March dress. Here's what happened: the first time I tried it on, I loved it. The second time I tried it on, the fit issues bothered me. The third time I tried it on, I fantasized about how well it would fit with proper alterations. When I tried it on, one last time, I decided that only a fairy godmother could fix the fit.
> 
> Of course, when I returned it, I saw an amazing Alaia dress, which I've added to my "wish I had a money tree list". lol.
> 
> So far I have made zero purchases in April. Yay!! I'm both wistful that April is a zero month and content to shop my closet this month. (Although...we'll see how long the latter holds true, as the month progresses... )



Sorry to hear that the dress did not work out in the end, but good thing that you were able to return it!


----------



## Myrkur

Ugghh, i am so bad. I bought a few things already here in NY.....


----------



## newmommy_va

I peeked...  Lovely CLs and HL!! What a great start to your trip to NY!  Is there more...?



Myrkur said:


> Ugghh, i am so bad. I bought a few things already here in NY.....


----------



## Myrkur

newmommy_va said:


> I peeked...  Lovely CLs and HL!! What a great start to your trip to NY!  Is there more...?



Thank you! Well I bought some new nike sport clothes and shoes but that doesnt count I guess. Also the pair of white converse, a longchamp bag and a barbour jacket. So the HL and CL were the most expensive purchases this month. But I did get things from my list and the longchamp bag and barbour jacket I already wanted for years so I didn't really impulse buy I guess. I tried the APC shorts on in store btw but they were too long for my short legs so I didnt get them. And though the sales person was so cute bwhahah  so I am still on the hunt for some good shorts for this summer in the same style as those APC ones.


----------



## jellybebe

Thank you so much for your sweet comments! It means a lot! Now if only the weather would improve so I could actually wear this new jacket... 

I have been thinking a lot about shopping and why I have been shopping so much more, and I think a lot of it boils down to boredom. Therefore, in order to remain in this club and for my own well-being, I think that I need to find some new interests and hobbies. I am trying to spend more time with others, (I moved to a new place less than a year ago and it's really boring here) and I'm trying to find new interests. I think that I need to try a new fitness class or horseback riding or something. Perhaps if I stick to a budget AND stick to one item per month I can afford other hobbies. 





COPENHAGEN said:


> Wow, it looks so cool on you!





roman_holiday said:


> That's a great strategy...I usually have a pretty good idea of what I'm looking for, but it takes forever for the right item to come along...I need to be more diligent about talking myself out of other items in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on finding the shorts...and welcome to the group of members who are done for April





keodi said:


> Nice! love the boots, I already made my purchase for April a  pre- loved chanel jumbo with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got some really nice stuff!
> 
> 
> I love that leather jacket, it looks good on you!





newmommy_va said:


> Congrats *Copenhagen* & *Keodi* on your April finds!! It's always inspiring to read about successful months! Woohoo!!
> 
> *lucywife*: I like your math!
> 
> *Jellybebe*: You look great in your new jacket!
> 
> So ladies, I decided to return my March dress. Here's what happened: the first time I tried it on, I loved it. The second time I tried it on, the fit issues bothered me. The third time I tried it on, I fantasized about how well it would fit with proper alterations. When I tried it on, one last time, I decided that only a fairy godmother could fix the fit.
> 
> Of course, when I returned it, I saw an amazing Alaia dress, which I've added to my "wish I had a money tree list". lol.
> 
> So far I have made zero purchases in April. Yay!! I'm both wistful that April is a zero month and content to shop my closet this month. (Although...we'll see how long the latter holds true, as the month progresses... )


----------



## jellybebe

Thank you thank you! You are all too kind!



flower71 said:


> love the jacket , congrats jelly!! even if it's snowing, think of layering, I get a bit of use of my jackets even in winter





LeeMiller said:


> I like the jacket on you but I don't think it goes with the sweater - which is also nice.  JMO.
> 
> I haven't bought anything in April!  Mostly because my new job is taking up so much time!   I do think I'm going formal dress shopping soon or at least altering my black tie dress since it is too loose!





neenabengals said:


> Ah, glad you like your Anine Bing jacket   I was wondering whether you'd ordered it.  Looks great!





lucywife said:


> You look FABULOUS!


----------



## flower71

newmommy_va said:


> Of course, when I returned it, *I saw an amazing Alaia dress, which I've added to my "wish I had a money tree list". lol*.
> 
> So far I have made zero purchases in April. Yay!! I'm both wistful that April is a zero month and content to shop my closet this month. (Although...we'll see how long the latter holds true, as the month progresses... )


Oh my tell me about it. I am lusting over an Alaia dress/shoes for my wardrobe but I know the money tree is never going to give that much ! Oh well, I love the idea of a wishlist, maybe someday, on sale or if i win the lottery
Oh, and congrats for April this far...I haven't been that good; Just got a pair of Golden goose sneakers, I love them so much and i get a lot of compliments so that's good, no?


----------



## flower71

Here they are...my bling sneakers


----------



## roman_holiday

jellybebe said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet comments! It means a lot! Now if only the weather would improve so I could actually wear this new jacket...
> 
> I have been thinking a lot about shopping and why I have been shopping so much more, and I think a lot of it boils down to boredom. Therefore, in order to remain in this club and for my own well-being, I think that I need to find some new interests and hobbies. I am trying to spend more time with others, (I moved to a new place less than a year ago and it's really boring here) and I'm trying to find new interests. I think that I need to try a new fitness class or horseback riding or something. Perhaps if I stick to a budget AND stick to one item per month I can afford other hobbies.


 
I've also been thinking that I need to get a new hobby. It's just hard to fit hobbies into my pretty busy work schedule. I'm thinking that I should get more passionate about cooking...that would be pretty flexible in terms of the time commitment and I would probably eat better and DH would be happy too. 



flower71 said:


> alducadaosta.com/public/prodotti/9507/Big/a6791377-31b9-400e-8c86-bd002b5f0c64.jpg
> Here they are...my bling sneakers


 
Cute sneakers!!


----------



## c.jazmyne

Just started this!

This month all I bought was a burgundy jump suit from Guess Factory Store.  I been looking for a jump suit for a while and I can't wait to style it this spring / summer!


----------



## newmommy_va

Yep. Ahtletic apparel & accessories definitely don't count. 

Bummer about the shorts, though. Enjoy your trip!!



Myrkur said:


> Thank you! Well I bought some new nike sport clothes and shoes but that doesnt count I guess. Also the pair of white converse, a longchamp bag and a barbour jacket. So the HL and CL were the most expensive purchases this month. But I did get things from my list and the longchamp bag and barbour jacket I already wanted for years so I didn't really impulse buy I guess. I tried the APC shorts on in store btw but they were too long for my short legs so I didnt get them. And though the sales person was so cute bwhahah so I am still on the hunt for some good shorts for this summer in the same style as those APC ones.



 It's hard settling into a new place. I'm sure you'll find a way to be happy there!



jellybebe said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet comments! It means a lot! Now if only the weather would improve so I could actually wear this new jacket...
> 
> I have been thinking a lot about shopping and why I have been shopping so much more, and I think a lot of it boils down to boredom. Therefore, in order to remain in this club and for my own well-being, I think that I need to find some new interests and hobbies. I am trying to spend more time with others, (I moved to a new place less than a year ago and it's really boring here) and I'm trying to find new interests. I think that I need to try a new fitness class or horseback riding or something. Perhaps if I stick to a budget AND stick to one item per month I can afford other hobbies.



For me, it was the first time that Alaia "clicked" with me. Wowee, it was a stunning dress!! At a ridiculous discount, too!  Maybe someday, for me too.



flower71 said:


> Oh my tell me about it. I am lusting over an Alaia dress/shoes for my wardrobe but I know the money tree is never going to give that much ! Oh well, I love the idea of a wishlist, maybe someday, on sale or if i win the lottery
> Oh, and congrats for April this far...I haven't been that good; Just got a pair of Golden goose sneakers, I love them so much and i get a lot of compliments so that's good, no?



Very cool sneakers!! 



flower71 said:


> alducadaosta.com/public/prodotti/9507/Big/a6791377-31b9-400e-8c86-bd002b5f0c64.jpg
> Here they are...my bling sneakers



Tell me about it. I used to work insane hours that gave me zero time for hobbies. lol. Now that my life has slowed down quite a bit, I've finally mastered a few cooking and baking skills. Last year, I even made a 6 layer organic carrot cake - with cream cheese frosting - from scratch!! Holy moly _yummy_. 



roman_holiday said:


> I've also been thinking that I need to get a new hobby. It's just hard to fit hobbies into my pretty busy work schedule. I'm thinking that I should get more passionate about cooking...that would be pretty flexible in terms of the time commitment and I would probably eat better and DH would be happy too.
> 
> Cute sneakers!!



Congrats!!



c.jazmyne said:


> Just started this!
> 
> This month all I bought was a burgundy jump suit from Guess Factory Store.  I been looking for a jump suit for a while and I can't wait to style it this spring / summer!


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet comments! It means a lot! Now if only the weather would improve so I could actually wear this new jacket...
> 
> I have been thinking a lot about shopping and why I have been shopping so much more, and I think a lot of it boils down to boredom. Therefore, in order to remain in this club and for my own well-being, I think that I need to find some new interests and hobbies. I am trying to spend more time with others, (I moved to a new place less than a year ago and it's really boring here) and I'm trying to find new interests. I think that I need to try a new fitness class or horseback riding or something. Perhaps if I stick to a budget AND stick to one item per month I can afford other hobbies.


I have the same... Whenever I'm not working I get bored and go look on the internet for new shoes or clothes


----------



## newmommy_va

On the topic of cooking hobbies... here's a little cake I made for my little one. I originally didn't set out to make a sculpted cake. But I thought, it couldn't hurt to try, right? It was so much fun!! Here it is, a car cake:




It's a chocolate cake w/buttercream icing (all homemade from scratch). The car is sculpted from 2 - 8" rounds (body) & 4 cupcakes (wheels). When I showed it to my little one, he just _stared_ at it... turned it around and around... and wouldn't eat it at first. For days and weeks afterwards, all he ever talked about was "car cake". lol!!

Cooking and baking hobbies are the best, because they're delicious!! 



roman_holiday said:


> I've also been thinking that I need to get a new hobby. It's just hard to fit hobbies into my pretty busy work schedule. I'm thinking that I should get more passionate about cooking...that would be pretty flexible in terms of the time commitment and I would probably eat better and DH would be happy too.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute sneakers!!


----------



## flower71

newmommy_va said:


> On the topic of cooking hobbies... here's a little cake I made for my little one. I originally didn't set out to make a sculpted cake. But I thought, it couldn't hurt to try, right? It was so much fun!! Here it is, a car cake:
> 
> View attachment 2141369
> 
> 
> It's a chocolate cake w/buttercream icing (all homemade from scratch). The car is sculpted from 2 - 8" rounds (body) & 4 cupcakes (wheels). When I showed it to my little one, he just _stared_ at it... turned it around and around... and wouldn't eat it at first. For days and weeks afterwards, all he ever talked about was "car cake". lol!!
> 
> Cooking and baking hobbies are the best, because they're delicious!!


very impresive! I wouldn't want to eat it neither...it'sz just so amazing! 
I understand about finding a hobby. I just started piano lessons again after 8 years of absence. It is helping me a lot on a daily basis, when things are tough around here. 
Now I have to get back to sports...


----------



## lucywife

newmommy_va said:


> On the topic of cooking hobbies... here's a little cake I made for my little one. I originally didn't set out to make a sculpted cake. But I thought, it couldn't hurt to try, right? It was so much fun!! Here it is, a car cake:
> 
> View attachment 2141369
> 
> 
> It's a chocolate cake w/buttercream icing (all homemade from scratch). The car is sculpted from 2 - 8" rounds (body) & 4 cupcakes (wheels). When I showed it to my little one, he just _stared_ at it... turned it around and around... and wouldn't eat it at first. For days and weeks afterwards, all he ever talked about was "car cake".


That is impressive! Wow! I like to cook and without false modesty can do it well, but baking is not my forte, everything I ever tried to bake was either burned, or raw on the inside, or too dry, or all three combined, so I gave up baking altogether. 

Here is the skirt I just bought on YOOX, I have three! similar ones, heavy wool/cashmere/silk blend in almost the same color, but don't wear them because they don't fit right (two are biggish and need to be altered, last one is too tight, and it's a pain to alter a heavy fabric) so if this one works, I'll consign the other three.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> alducadaosta.com/public/prodotti/9507/Big/a6791377-31b9-400e-8c86-bd002b5f0c64.jpg
> Here they are...my bling sneakers



I love those! We seem to be on a similar wavelength lately as I have been ogling GGs too. Your sparkly beauties are sold out everywhere and I already have a pair of sparkle Miu Mius and sequin Converse so am considering a more neutral colourway. There are so many choices, I can't make up my mind which pair to get. I am thinking probably these ones. Are they comfy? And do they have a wedge?


----------



## roman_holiday

newmommy_va said:


> On the topic of cooking hobbies... here's a little cake I made for my little one. I originally didn't set out to make a sculpted cake. But I thought, it couldn't hurt to try, right? It was so much fun!! Here it is, a car cake:
> 
> View attachment 2141369
> 
> 
> It's a chocolate cake w/buttercream icing (all homemade from scratch). The car is sculpted from 2 - 8" rounds (body) & 4 cupcakes (wheels). When I showed it to my little one, he just _stared_ at it... turned it around and around... and wouldn't eat it at first. For days and weeks afterwards, all he ever talked about was "car cake". lol!!
> 
> Cooking and baking hobbies are the best, because they're delicious!!



Wow, the car cake is amazing!!  Very inspiring.


----------



## newmommy_va

Awww... *flower71*, *lucywife*, and *roman_holiday*, thank you so much!! 

Piano lessons sound like fun! (btw, I _love_ playing the piano, too!!) As for sports - now that we have an XBox Kinnect - my husband and I can finally play sports together. I don't sustain half as many injuries as when we play outdoors, and my husband is spared from incapacitating bouts of outdoor allergies. 



flower71 said:


> very impresive! I wouldn't want to eat it neither...it'sz just so amazing!
> I understand about finding a hobby. I just started piano lessons again after 8 years of absence. It is helping me a lot on a daily basis, when things are tough around here.
> Now I have to get back to sports...



Oh, I've experienced my fair share of cooking and baking failures, too. But I don't photograph them... 

Lovely skirt! I hope it works out!!

And... because of this thread... I've discovered Yoox. Oh boy - talk about temptation! 



lucywife said:


> That is impressive! Wow! I like to cook and without false modesty can do it well, but baking is not my forte, everything I ever tried to bake was either burned, or raw on the inside, or too dry, or all three combined, so I gave up baking altogether.
> 
> Here is the skirt I just bought on YOOX, I have three! similar ones, heavy wool/cashmere/silk blend in almost the same color, but don't wear them because they don't fit right (two are biggish and need to be altered, last one is too tight, and it's a pain to alter a heavy fabric) so if this one works, I'll consign the other three.



Thank you!! 



roman_holiday said:


> Wow, the car cake is amazing!!  Very inspiring.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I love those! We seem to be on a similar wavelength lately as I have been ogling GGs too. Your sparkly beauties are sold out everywhere and I already have a pair of sparkle Miu Mius and sequin Converse so am considering a more neutral colourway. There are so many choices, I can't make up my mind which pair to get. I am thinking probably these ones. Are they comfy? And do they have a wedge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2142260


So many choices, for sure! They have a 1cm wedge, hardly noticeable. They are really comfy, with or without socks. I am a normal 39.5 IT and I wear 39 in GGs. Show me the ones you do get , ok?


----------



## ladysarah

flower71 said:


> very impresive! I wouldn't want to eat it neither...it'sz just so amazing!
> I understand about finding a hobby. I just started piano lessons again after 8 years of absence. It is helping me a lot on a daily basis, when things are tough around here.
> Now I have to get back to sports...



piano lessons! fabulous idea, my sister plays the piano - it makes her super popular for dinner parties! I am more of a yoga girl myself, though I do try my hand at cooking. Nothing elaborate, mostly simple healthy dishes. Last year I got something similar to those scrumptious cakes in the photo as a birthday present from work... combining my love of yoga and cake eating... if you like to do yoga, but have a chaotic schedule this app is absolutely brilliant to get you going: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/yoga-course-1.0/id595191881?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo=4


----------



## am2022

Love gg flower ....
And that cake is just awesome new mommy...
Lady Sarah I do love yoga and those cupcakes are out of this world !!!
Jelly those ggs look fab as well!!
Too busy to decide on my April purchase ...
Been volunteering at the Oregon food bank for my daughters high school community outreach and surprisingly I am now ready to embark on a little herb/ vegetable garden!!! My daughters have always been convincing me for the past 3 years but I never really like soil  / digging but always wonder why others love it... During my volunteer hours I did realize it destresses you ... That explains why so many of my patients do it...
Last week I got a whole sack of carrots from one patient ... Enough to feed the whole community  .. So that's what I did .. Dropped off carrots at my kids' school and friends' houses
For now I got th ff free for my volunteer hours : lettuce , red cabbage, cilantro, fennel, lavander, mint, rosemary , thyme, basil
Wish Me luck ladies !!!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Love gg flower ....
> And that cake is just awesome new mommy...
> Lady Sarah I do love yoga and those cupcakes are out of this world !!!
> Jelly those ggs look fab as well!!
> Too busy to decide on my April purchase ...
> Been volunteering at the Oregon food bank for my daughters high school community outreach and surprisingly I am now ready to embark on a little herb/ vegetable garden!!! My daughters have always been convincing me for the past 3 years but I never really like soil  / digging but always wonder why others love it... During my volunteer hours I did realize it destresses you ... That explains why so many of my patients do it...
> Last week I got a whole sack of carrots from one patient ... Enough to feed the whole community  .. So that's what I did .. Dropped off carrots at my kids' school and friends' houses
> For now I got th ff free for my volunteer hours : lettuce , red cabbage, cilantro, fennel, lavander, mint, rosemary , thyme, basil
> Wish Me luck ladies !!!



Sounds great! Good luck with your new endeavour! Fresh herbs are so yummy and fresh local veggies always taste so much better too.


----------



## jellybebe

newmommy_va said:


> On the topic of cooking hobbies... here's a little cake I made for my little one. I originally didn't set out to make a sculpted cake. But I thought, it couldn't hurt to try, right? It was so much fun!! Here it is, a car cake:
> 
> View attachment 2141369
> 
> 
> It's a chocolate cake w/buttercream icing (all homemade from scratch). The car is sculpted from 2 - 8" rounds (body) & 4 cupcakes (wheels). When I showed it to my little one, he just _stared_ at it... turned it around and around... and wouldn't eat it at first. For days and weeks afterwards, all he ever talked about was "car cake". lol!!
> 
> Cooking and baking hobbies are the best, because they're delicious!!



Very impressive! 

I bake a fair bit, but because I have cleaned up my diet drastically, I feel hypocritical making things for other people that I wouldn't eat myself. As a result I've been tinkering a lot with natural sugars/flour alternatives, but I don't know if other people want to eat my experiments! I made some healthy gluten-free chocolate chip cookies (no refined sugar, butter or flour) that I might get some of my coworkers to taste-test this week - I figure that everyone likes the idea of guilt-free desserts, although they will never be quite the same as the "real" thing.


----------



## ladysarah

jellybebe said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> I bake a fair bit, but because I have cleaned up my diet drastically, I feel hypocritical making things for other people that I wouldn't eat myself. As a result I've been tinkering a lot with natural sugars/flour alternatives, but I don't know if other people want to eat my experiments! I made some healthy gluten-free chocolate chip cookies (no refined sugar, butter or flour) that I might get some of my coworkers to taste-test this week - I figure that everyone likes the idea of guilt-free desserts, although they will never be quite the same as the "real" thing.



 I am the same, I don't buy or bake cakes as I try to keep my diet clean. But when there is a birthday and they bring cakes at the office, I am first in line....:shame: first!  My seasonal shopping is going quite well as too busy to shop now. Will keep you posted how it goes... In may I need to start planning the summer wardrobe update, hope we shall get some sort of summer.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you *amacasa*!!

Good luck on your herb/vegetable garden!! 



amacasa said:


> Love gg flower ....
> And that cake is just awesome new mommy...
> Lady Sarah I do love yoga and those cupcakes are out of this world !!!
> Jelly those ggs look fab as well!!
> Too busy to decide on my April purchase ...
> Been volunteering at the Oregon food bank for my daughters high school community outreach and surprisingly I am now ready to embark on a little herb/ vegetable garden!!! My daughters have always been convincing me for the past 3 years but I never really like soil  / digging but always wonder why others love it... During my volunteer hours I did realize it destresses you ... That explains why so many of my patients do it...
> Last week I got a whole sack of carrots from one patient ... Enough to feed the whole community  .. So that's what I did .. Dropped off carrots at my kids' school and friends' houses
> For now I got th ff free for my volunteer hours : lettuce , red cabbage, cilantro, fennel, lavander, mint, rosemary , thyme, basil
> Wish Me luck ladies !!!



Thank you *jellybebe*!!

It's tough to make pastry without refined sugar, butter or flour!

How sweet of you to share your gluten free cookies! I hope that they were well-received! 



jellybebe said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> I bake a fair bit, but because I have cleaned up my diet drastically, I feel hypocritical making things for other people that I wouldn't eat myself. As a result I've been tinkering a lot with natural sugars/flour alternatives, but I don't know if other people want to eat my experiments! I made some healthy gluten-free chocolate chip cookies (no refined sugar, butter or flour) that I might get some of my coworkers to taste-test this week - I figure that everyone likes the idea of guilt-free desserts, although they will never be quite the same as the "real" thing.


----------



## newmommy_va

Is anyone still considering their One (ish) purchase for the month?

Bergdorf Goodman has a 5F GC event - ends today - spend $500 in the 5F department & receive a $100 GC ($1000 -> $200 GC, etc.). Code: SHOP5F  (BG 5F Designers - here)

MyHabit has a sale - ends today - for 20% off. Code: TAXBREAK


----------



## kendal

Thanks newmommy_va.  I'm still contemplating my April purchase as the IRO jacket didn't quite work out.  I loved the fit & the color, but the hardware was a little too loud/audible to be practical.  I tend to use my hands a lot when I present a class lecture and all the zippers on the sleeves and pockets made too much racket 

I think I'm going to hold off on the internet shopping as I have a lot of travel coming up in May and I'll be able to visit  a lot of my favorite shops like Saks & Neimans.  I have my eye on a Narciso Rodriguez dress that I hope works out, but it's a little outside my comfort zone price-wise for purchasing online.  I want to try it on in a store. 



newmommy_va said:


> Is anyone still considering their One (ish) purchase for the month?
> 
> Bergdorf Goodman has a 5F GC event - ends today - spend $500 in the 5F department & receive a $100 GC ($1000 -> $200 GC, etc.). Code: SHOP5F  (BG 5F Designers - here)
> 
> MyHabit has a sale - ends today - for 20% off. Code: TAXBREAK


----------



## jellybebe

kendal said:


> Thanks newmommy_va.  I'm still contemplating my April purchase as the IRO jacket didn't quite work out.  I loved the fit & the color, but the hardware was a little too loud/audible to be practical.  I tend to use my hands a lot when I present a class lecture and all the zippers on the sleeves and pockets made too much racket
> 
> I think I'm going to hold off on the internet shopping as I have a lot of travel coming up in May and I'll be able to visit  a lot of my favorite shops like Saks & Neimans.  I have my eye on a Narciso Rodriguez dress that I hope works out, but it's a little outside my comfort zone price-wise for purchasing online.  I want to try it on in a store.



Just curious, which IRO jacket did you buy?


----------



## kendal

The one that Straight-laced shared with the group.  It's listed as IRO collarless jacket at Nordstrom.  





jellybebe said:


> Just curious, which IRO jacket did you buy?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

kendal said:


> The one that Straight-laced shared with the group.  It's listed as IRO collarless jacket at Nordstrom.


Love it 

I did something bad today... I went out shopping with a friend and I was "just looking", until this By Zoé blazer caught my eye. So I bought it and instantly thought of a good excuse, but I found non - other than it fits me perfectly and I love it  It looks a lot more structured on me than on the model.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=BYZO-WO13&c=2013-04-16&n=n

Back on track now!


----------



## am2022

adorable! any mod pics?


kendal said:


> The one that Straight-laced shared with the group.  It's listed as IRO collarless jacket at Nordstrom.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I almost gave in and bought this today at 25% off: http://www.helmutlang.com/sweatshirt-jacket/C07HW706,default,pd.html

I've actually been really wanting it since October but I just read some reviews that it gets pilly very quickly. So I'm being strong and letting it go


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Love it
> 
> I did something bad today... I went out shopping with a friend and I was "just looking", until this By Zoé blazer caught my eye. So I bought it and instantly thought of a good excuse, but I found non - other than it fits me perfectly and I love it  It looks a lot more structured on me than on the model.
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=BYZO-WO13&c=2013-04-16&n=n
> 
> Back on track now!
> 
> View attachment 2145521



I was looking at this, it looks very pretty! How is the quality?


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> I almost gave in and bought this today at 25% off: http://www.helmutlang.com/sweatshirt-jacket/C07HW706,default,pd.html
> 
> I've actually been really wanting it since October but I just read some reviews that it gets pilly very quickly. So I'm being strong and letting it go



We seem to have similar styles. I have this sweatshirt and the cut is amazing, my only complaint is that it seems to attract lint/cat hair very easily (I have a long-haired cat, which is part of the problem).


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> I was looking at this, it looks very pretty! How is the quality?


I haven't worn it yet, but it seems to be a strong kind of fabric and it's so much more structured and "stiff" on me. It looks a bit slouchy on the pictures. I'll see if I can do a mod shot soon 

The SA advised me to take the smallest size since it adjust when worn. Although the sleeves are pretty narrow.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

jellybebe said:


> We seem to have similar styles. I have this sweatshirt and the cut is amazing, my only complaint is that it seems to attract lint/cat hair very easily (I have a long-haired cat, which is part of the problem).



That would probably be another deal breaker for me, thanks for the tip  I planned to wear it around the house/casual and I have a white pomeranian doggie. His hair is so tough to keep off of certain black fabrics!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

May is almost here! Any short list from u ladies? 

Here is mine: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2013/358005/1247001/PRINTED+TROUSERS

Need to see the actual print since it could look very busy? 

Am also eying a white eyelet dress from Mango; unfortunately no online pic to show all of u.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Chinese Warrior said:


> May is almost here! Any short list from u ladies?
> 
> Here is mine: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2013/358005/1247001/PRINTED+TROUSERS
> 
> Need to see the actual print since it could look very busy?
> 
> Am also eying a white eyelet dress from Mango; unfortunately no online pic to show all of u.


Cute print. I think they will look fab with a simple white shirt and summer sandals 

I still need a casual summer dress and a pair of new sandals. Both have been on my wish list for a while, but I can't find anything that fits perfectly.

Hopefully I can stick to maximum 2 items in May! This month was a little tooo crazy shopping wise (I also got a black T By AW skirt that I counted as a basic... so 4 items in total, he he).


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> That would probably be another deal breaker for me, thanks for the tip  I planned to wear it around the house/casual and I have a white pomeranian doggie. His hair is so tough to keep off of certain black fabrics!



A Pomeranian is my dream dog!!! Can't get one til my bf moves here though, as I work crazy hours and it wouldn't be fair to a new puppy. 

Here is my wish list for next month: Anine Bing studded booties. Nice casual alternative to the Chloe Susanna's.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

jellybebe said:


> A Pomeranian is my dream dog!!! Can't get one til my bf moves here though, as I work crazy hours and it wouldn't be fair to a new puppy.
> 
> Here is my wish list for next month: Anine Bing studded booties. Nice casual alternative to the Chloe Susanna's.



Those boots are cute!

Poms are so fun, but totally wait for your bf! Dogs are like permanent toddlers, cute but total trouble makers  This is my little man, he's a diva but I love him.


----------



## keodi

newmommy_va said:


> Congrats *Copenhagen* & *Keodi* on your April finds!! It's always inspiring to read about successful months! Woohoo!!
> 
> *lucywife*: I like your math!
> 
> *Jellybebe*: You look great in your new jacket!
> 
> So ladies, I decided to return my March dress. Here's what happened: the first time I tried it on, I loved it. The second time I tried it on, the fit issues bothered me. The third time I tried it on, I fantasized about how well it would fit with proper alterations. When I tried it on, one last time, I decided that only a fairy godmother could fix the fit.
> 
> Of course, when I returned it, I saw an amazing Alaia dress, which I've added to my "wish I had a money tree list". lol.
> 
> 
> So far I have made zero purchases in April. Yay!! I'm both wistful that April is a zero month and content to shop my closet this month. (Although...we'll see how long the latter holds true, as the month progresses... )



I'm sorry the dress didn't work out, at least your purchases were reduced for March



newmommy_va said:


> On the topic of cooking hobbies... here's a little cake I made for my little one. I originally didn't set out to make a sculpted cake. But I thought, it couldn't hurt to try, right? It was so much fun!! Here it is, a car cake:
> 
> View attachment 2141369
> 
> 
> It's a chocolate cake w/buttercream icing (all homemade from scratch). The car is sculpted from 2 - 8" rounds (body) & 4 cupcakes (wheels). When I showed it to my little one, he just _stared_ at it... turned it around and around... and wouldn't eat it at first. For days and weeks afterwards, all he ever talked about was "car cake". lol!!
> 
> Cooking and baking hobbies are the best, because they're delicious!!


yum! looks good! I wish I had baking skills!



lucywife said:


> That is impressive! Wow! I like to cook and without false modesty can do it well, but baking is not my forte, everything I ever tried to bake was either burned, or raw on the inside, or too dry, or all three combined, so I gave up baking altogether.
> 
> Here is the skirt I just bought on YOOX, I have three! similar ones, heavy wool/cashmere/silk blend in almost the same color, but don't wear them because they don't fit right (two are biggish and need to be altered, last one is too tight, and it's a pain to alter a heavy fabric) so if this one works, I'll consign the other three.



I hear ya on the baking, same here! I like the skirt I hope this one is a charm!


----------



## lucywife

keodi said:


> I hear ya on the baking, same here! I like the skirt I hope this one is a charm!



 Thank you! It turned out to be a charm! I'm so happy.


----------



## newmommy_va

Awwww.... what a cutie! 



BagsNBaubles said:


> Poms are so fun, but totally wait for your bf! Dogs are like permanent toddlers, cute but total trouble makers  This is my little man, he's a diva but I love him.



Yes! That reduced my March total to 3... (not including gift exclusions)... 

Thanks for the compliment!



keodi said:


> I'm sorry the dress didn't work out, at least your purchases were reduced for March
> 
> yum! looks good! I wish I had baking skills!



Congrats!!



lucywife said:


> Thank you! It turned out to be a charm! I'm so happy.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there Copengahen! Yeah, I was planning to pair the pants with a white blouse and pale gold wedges; a brunch-ready look!hahah

Good luck with your summer items hunt! I think we will see even more attractive items on the racks in May/June so I am holding on to my credit card! 

I got two Ts too this month but u are definitely right to count Ts as basic! Your definition rocks! &#128077;&#9996;


----------



## roman_holiday

Chinese Warrior said:


> May is almost here! Any short list from u ladies?
> 
> Here is mine: http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-S2013/358005/1247001/PRINTED+TROUSERS
> 
> Need to see the actual print since it could look very busy?
> 
> Am also eying a white eyelet dress from Mango; unfortunately no online pic to show all of u.



Cute pants, but I agree that it's best to check out the print in person. Online pics can be misleading.

For my May purchase, I am still looking for a pair of black wedge sandals...newmommy_va suggested some jimmy choo's a few pages back that look great, but they may not be in stock until June. I've seen some neutral colored sandals and flats that also caught my eye, but am still analyzing whether I would wear them enough to justify the purchase.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

For May I'm finally going to pull the trigger on some much needed nude pumps. Waiting until double points day though because I'm a penny pincher


----------



## am2022

Was at saks off 5th browsing and killing time before I pick up
The kids and literally by the feet of the mannequin are navy tributes ... Been wanting a black or navy pair and so snagged them...this time it's matte leather which is fine as
My other one are patent ! Will Post pics soon !


----------



## newmommy_va

Here are two more black wedge sandals:

Prada braided wedge sandal @ Saks



Tod's wedge sandal @ Saks



Even though the Tod's wedge sandal is bicolor - I thought I'd post a pic & link - since it resembles the JC Connor...but the JC Inka is still my favorite of the group:




The JC Inka is still listed as a pre-order, no later than 6/7/13 @ NM (here), but pre-orders often ship _much_ earlier than stated online. It might be worth calling for an estimated ship date...?

GL! 



roman_holiday said:


> Cute pants, but I agree that it's best to check out the print in person. Online pics can be misleading.
> 
> For my May purchase, I am still looking for a pair of black wedge sandals...newmommy_va suggested some jimmy choo's a few pages back that look great, but they may not be in stock until June. I've seen some neutral colored sandals and flats that also caught my eye, but am still analyzing whether I would wear them enough to justify the purchase.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Was at saks off 5th browsing and killing time before I pick up
> The kids and literally by the feet of the mannequin are navy tributes ... Been wanting a black or navy pair and so snagged them...this time it's matte leather which is fine as
> My other one are patent ! Will Post pics soon !


oh ama, congrats!! I have a red patent pair and a black matte pair . I love them to bits, because they are 75 and not 120! Perfect for my height
I tried sending a post after you told us about your gardening skills.( Is tpf gone crazy lately? I am getting loads of messages in my inbox...)I love to garden though I am a complete novice. Every year I learn to do better and one day, I hope to have more veggies than cherry tomatoes and radishes! Last week, I planted strawberries, radishes() and herbs. Peonies and rose bushes...I am waiting to plant zucchinis , egg plants and melon, in a few weeks...


----------



## newmommy_va

Congrats!!



amacasa said:


> Was at saks off 5th browsing and killing time before I pick up
> The kids and literally by the feet of the mannequin are navy tributes ... Been wanting a black or navy pair and so snagged them...this time it's matte leather which is fine as
> My other one are patent ! Will Post pics soon !


----------



## newmommy_va

What have you decided...? 



BagsNBaubles said:


> For May I'm finally going to pull the trigger on some much needed nude pumps. Waiting until double points day though because I'm a penny pincher


----------



## flower71

BagsNBaubles said:


> For May I'm finally going to pull the trigger on some much needed nude pumps. *Waiting until double points day though because I'm a penny pincher *


Hey, you aren't the only one...I just used a 20%off to grab a loose HLang sweater I was eyeing for summer...I think I passed my one ish a month this month, oh dear!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> oh ama, congrats!! I have a red patent pair and a black matte pair . I love them to bits, because they are 75 and not 120! Perfect for my height
> I tried sending a post after you told us about your gardening skills.( Is tpf gone crazy lately? I am getting loads of messages in my inbox...)I love to garden though I am a complete novice. Every year I learn to do better and one day, I hope to have more veggies than cherry tomatoes and radishes! Last week, I planted strawberries, radishes() and herbs. Peonies and rose bushes...I am waiting to plant zucchinis , egg plants and melon, in a few weeks...



That all sounds delish!!


----------



## Myrkur

I was thinking of doing horse riding to fill my days when I'm not working, what do you think? I was afraid of horses for a long time and started to dislike them because I got bitten once by my then favorite horse we owned when I was a little girl..

 About the one thing a month, i think I still did ok even though I bought some stuff I shouldn't like small stuff, but everything musical I have to buy, I'm such a child. And new sports clothes I just needed. So practically I only bought an HL dress which was on my list and CL which werent on my list since I still need a pair of low classic shoes and I got summer shoes instead.. So for May/ July it's going to be CL pumps (probably the new simples) and continue filling my basic wardrobe.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

April is NOT a good month for me; bought way too many accessories (all from high street brands)..but what can I say?! I love to mix n match... 

Also got this pair of ethnic print pumps today. Love them!


----------



## Myrkur

Oh wait I also bought this Barbour jacket and Longchamp bag oops.


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Hey, you aren't the only one...I just used a 20%off to grab a loose HLang sweater I was eyeing for summer...I think I passed my one ish a month this month, oh dear!
> images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/helmu/helmu3009112121/helmu3009112121_p1_1-0_201x396.jpg



That looks like a comfy sweater!


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Oh wait I also bought this Barbour jacket and Longchamp bag oops.
> 
> View attachment 2149691


Love a classic Barbour! I say, go horseriding! Just try it again without second thoughts, it'll do you a lot of goodSport clothes don't count in this club..but please show us your CLs??


----------



## roman_holiday

newmommy_va said:


> Here are two more black wedge sandals:
> 
> Prada braided wedge sandal @ Saks
> View attachment 2149479
> 
> 
> Tod's wedge sandal @ Saks
> View attachment 2149480
> 
> 
> Even though the Tod's wedge sandal is bicolor - I thought I'd post a pic & link - since it resembles the JC Connor...but the JC Inka is still my favorite of the group:
> 
> View attachment 2149482
> 
> 
> The JC Inka is still listed as a pre-order, no later than 6/7/13 @ NM (here), but pre-orders often ship _much_ earlier than stated online. It might be worth calling for an estimated ship date...?
> 
> GL!


 
Thanks for these additional suggestions!!  I actually tried the Prada wedges at Saks a couple of weeks ago. They were nice, but a bit more casual compared to the Jimmy Choo's. It's good to know that pre-orders often ship earlier than projected!


----------



## kendal

Here's my April purchase from Saks friends & family sale.  I tried this on a few months ago, so I'm happy to be able to get at 25% off.  I also bought makeup from Chanel's summer collection, so I suppose I'm more of an "ish" this month


----------



## evietiger

April purchases:
1. Hermes crocodile Kelly Pochette in Rouge H
2. Hermes Herbag in orange
3. Goyard St. Louis PM in yellow
4. Balenciaga City Rose Gold in Cassis
5. Theory black and white stripe shift dress
6. Helmut Lang white t
7. Splendid white t
8. Splendid black t
9. Valentino rockstud heels in red patent leather
10. FS/NY French Sole flats in orange
11. FS/NY French sole flats in nude/black
12. Theory grey cardigan


----------



## Myrkur

evietiger said:


> April purchases:
> 1. Hermes crocodile Kelly Pochette in Rouge H
> 2. Hermes Herbag in orange
> 3. Goyard St. Louis PM in yellow
> 4. Balenciaga City Rose Gold in Cassis
> 5. Theory black and white stripe shift dress
> 6. Helmut Lang white t
> 7. Splendid white t
> 8. Splendid black t
> 9. Valentino rockstud heels in red patent leather
> 10. FS/NY French Sole flats in orange
> 11. FS/NY French sole flats in nude/black
> 12. Theory grey cardigan



That's not really one piece a month huh


----------



## Myrkur

kendal said:


> Here's my April purchase from Saks friends & family sale.  I tried this on a few months ago, so I'm happy to be able to get at 25% off.  I also bought makeup from Chanel's summer collection, so I suppose I'm more of an "ish" this month



Lovely dress!!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Love a classic Barbour! I say, go horseriding! Just try it again without second thoughts, it'll do you a lot of goodSport clothes don't count in this club..but please show us your CLs??



Yes I think I will try 5 lessons first, I found the oldest riding school in our country, the hall looks so beautiful. We used to have 5 horses of our own, but my dad eventually sold them, I never really rode on them when I was younger. My sister did though. 

These are the CL I bought, I just don't know how to combine them, but I think very simple with just jeans and a white T because they already draw the attention and I don't like to overdo an outfit. They are more for nights out in summer.


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Yes I think I will try 5 lessons first, I found the oldest riding school in our country, the hall looks so beautiful. We used to have 5 horses of our own, but my dad eventually sold them, I never really rode on them when I was younger. My sister did though.
> 
> These are the CL I bought, I just don't know how to combine them, but I think very simple with just jeans and a white T because they already draw the attention and I don't like to overdo an outfit. They are more for nights out in summer.


Oh these are a work of art! But how do you walk on heels like that? I can't do more than 9 cm...but hey I am way too old now to start wearing too hi heels and with my height (176cm) I will be towering my DH 
About the shoes, style them simple because they are the staple to your outfit IMO...In summer, a lovely white dress (I love turquoise and white, reminds me of the Greek islands). You will look perfect even in jeans and white T.


----------



## flower71

evietiger said:


> April purchases:
> 1. Hermes crocodile Kelly Pochette in Rouge H
> 2. Hermes Herbag in orange
> 3. Goyard St. Louis PM in yellow
> 4. Balenciaga City Rose Gold in Cassis
> 5. Theory black and white stripe shift dress
> 6. Helmut Lang white t
> 7. Splendid white t
> 8. Splendid black t
> 9. Valentino rockstud heels in red patent leather
> 10. FS/NY French Sole flats in orange
> 11. FS/NY French sole flats in nude/black
> 12. Theory grey cardigan


You have to be joking? This is a one ish a month thread and you got 12 items (4 of which could be a yearly purchase for most of us here...)...But I think I love every single item on your shopping list, esp your H bags and Bbag...and that Valentino rockstud needs to be seen on here...
Any pics of this loot? Please??


----------



## kendal

Fabulous! 





Myrkur said:


> These are the CL I bought, I just don't know how to combine them, but I think very simple with just jeans and a white T because they already draw the attention and I don't like to overdo an outfit. They are more for nights out in summer.


----------



## lucywife

BagsNBaubles said:


> Those boots are cute!
> 
> Poms are so fun, but totally wait for your bf! Dogs are like permanent toddlers, cute but total trouble makers  This is my little man, he's a diva but I love him.



He is a cutie


----------



## lucywife

Myrkur said:


> Yes I think I will try 5 lessons first, I found the oldest riding school in our country, the hall looks so beautiful. We used to have 5 horses of our own, but my dad eventually sold them, I never really rode on them when I was younger. My sister did though.
> 
> These are the CL I bought, I just don't know how to combine them, but I think very simple with just jeans and a white T because they already draw the attention and I don't like to overdo an outfit. They are more for nights out in summer.



Wow. Beautiful.


----------



## lucywife

evietiger said:


> April purchases:
> 1. Hermes crocodile Kelly Pochette in Rouge H
> 2. Hermes Herbag in orange
> 3. Goyard St. Louis PM in yellow
> 4. Balenciaga City Rose Gold in Cassis
> 5. Theory black and white stripe shift dress
> 6. Helmut Lang white t
> 7. Splendid white t
> 8. Splendid black t
> 9. Valentino rockstud heels in red patent leather
> 10. FS/NY French Sole flats in orange
> 11. FS/NY French sole flats in nude/black
> 12. Theory grey cardigan



and April is not over yet


----------



## evietiger

flower71 said:


> You have to be joking? This is a one ish a month thread and you got 12 items (4 of which could be a yearly purchase for most of us here...)...But I think I love every single item on your shopping list, esp your H bags and Bbag...and that Valentino rockstud needs to be seen on here...
> Any pics of this loot? Please??



I know! I have been in a spending mode lately. The rockstud heels I pre-ordered over a month ago and they finally arrived. I will take some pictures of these items and post them later tonight!


----------



## evietiger

lucywife said:


> and April is not over yet



Is over for me . I do have a few things planned for May but nothing major really.


----------



## am2022

very pretty~~~




Myrkur said:


> Yes I think I will try 5 lessons first, I found the oldest riding school in our country, the hall looks so beautiful. We used to have 5 horses of our own, but my dad eventually sold them, I never really rode on them when I was younger. My sister did though.
> 
> These are the CL I bought, I just don't know how to combine them, but I think very simple with just jeans and a white T because they already draw the attention and I don't like to overdo an outfit. They are more for nights out in summer.


----------



## Myrkur

Thank you amacasa, flower, kendal and lucywife!


----------



## flower71

evietiger said:


> I know! I have been in a *spending mode* lately. The rockstud heels I pre-ordered over a month ago and they finally arrived. I will take some pictures of these items and post them later tonight!


I know what you mean evietiger, I am so glad I haven't been too bad these past months...Now I need to restrain myself during the sales, I could go bonkers


----------



## flower71

here are my newest items, just received a few minutes ago
H Lang sweater and T shirt


----------



## kendal

Love it.  Such a great casual chic look. 





flower71 said:


> here are my newest items, just received a few minutes ago
> H Lang sweater and T shirt


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> here are my newest items, just received a few minutes ago
> H Lang sweater and T shirt



Wow that looks so good on you! What kind of cargo pants are you wearing?


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Wow that looks so good on you! What kind of cargo pants are you wearing?


thanks jelly! Jbrand cargo pants


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> thanks jelly! Jbrand cargo pants



I was hoping you would say that! I got the original Houlihans but I bought a size too small so I just got a new pair of the latest updated style and I like them much better. Seriously the sweater looks so amazing on you, better than the model!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> here are my newest items, just received a few minutes ago
> H Lang sweater and T shirt



Love your sweater!!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I was hoping you would say that! I got the original Houlihans but I bought a size too small so I just got a new pair of the latest updated style and I like them much better. Seriously the sweater looks so amazing on you, better than the model!


Not sure about that jelly but thanks so much! Show me a pic of your new cargo jeans?


----------



## BagsNBaubles

newmommy_va said:


> What have you decided...?



Pradas! The ones I tried on were freakishly comfy for heels. 


Okay ladies, I have a confession to make... I've been naughty! Boyfriend and I are going on a vacation to Mexico this summer and I kind of went on a spree of "vacation things." Got a new bikini b/c I hadn't bought one in years, it was on my list. Then I needed some non foofoo bags to bring so I bought a canvas tote from J Crew and a Rebecca Minkoff wallet on chain. Both were online purchases so I'm not sure if they're keepers but my trip is still 6 weeks away.


----------



## newmommy_va

*Chinese Warrior: *Oh goodness! I'm tempted to keep accessories off of my "what counts" list... because then, I'd be doing awesome with the One(ish) a Month Club! :lolots: If I count all of my accessories, then I'm a total fail. Ack!!

*kendal *& *Myrkur*: Love your HL dresses!! Bright fun colors for summer!! 

*Evietiger:* Wow! Your monthly summary amazes again!! Pics please!!!!!!

*flower71*: Love your chic casual style! 

*BagsNBaubles:* How exciting! A vacation! And new Prada pumps in your future! And fun goodies! Yay!!

My hubby has been supporting me with the One(ish) a Month club... but he gave me an exception for April. So I'll fess up to _two_ clutches! Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

Here are my two clutches... 

Pic: BV Satin Knot clutch (elephant) - Jimmy Choo Fiona sandal (gold) - Bird by Juicy Couture dress



Pic: BV Clutch (gainsboro - oro) - Manolo Blahnik Storm (specchio gold)


----------



## lucywife

newmommy_va said:


> Here are my two clutches...
> 
> Pic: BV Satin Knot clutch (elephant) - Jimmy Choo Fiona sandal (gold) - Bird by Juicy Couture dress
> View attachment 2155523
> 
> 
> Pic: BV Clutch (gainsboro - oro) - Manolo Blahnik Storm (specchio gold)
> View attachment 2155526


So beautiful!


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you very much!!



lucywife said:


> So beautiful!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Okay, so I haven't visited this thread for a while, but I've definitely been keeping to the One A Month rule (more or less)!  Last month, I "only" got a pair of suede Tory Burch booties and a classic T by Alexander Wang tank top, and for this month's buy, I snagged myself a reeeeeeally smooshy leather jacket at a sample sale. I'm so in love with it!! Especially since it retails at $1000, and I snapped it up for a mere $135.  

The jacket is from a brand called Denham, is beautifully constructed, and will be available with Denham's FW13 collection (based on what the sample sale people told me).


----------



## jellybebe

newmommy_va said:


> Here are my two clutches...
> 
> Pic: BV Satin Knot clutch (elephant) - Jimmy Choo Fiona sandal (gold) - Bird by Juicy Couture dress
> View attachment 2155523
> 
> 
> Pic: BV Clutch (gainsboro - oro) - Manolo Blahnik Storm (specchio gold)
> View attachment 2155526



Love the gold pumps!

I'm afraid I may have to quit this club. The 1/month thing is not going well at all.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you! The pumps were my January purchase. 

Sigh. I've been evaluating the whole one(ish) a month thing, too. It turns out that my weakness isn't clothes - it's shoes and bags. 

On the one hand, it's great to belong to a group that supports quality over quantity and making careful shopping decisions. On the other hand, sometimes it's stressful when you're in the middle of making a decision about whether to buy something or not - weighing whether it's worth going over one item for the month - or whether letting it go is better.

I've discovered that I can live with 2 items a month, even though I'm always striving for zero. 

Besides, I know I can do it. I need to stop rationalizing my exceptions and start from the beginning... appreciating what I already have. Easier said than done of course. But still, imho, it's worth it to stick with it. So... I'm going to keep trying!!



jellybebe said:


> Love the gold pumps!
> 
> I'm afraid I may have to quit this club. The 1/month thing is not going well at all.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

newmommy_va said:


> Here are my two clutches...
> 
> Pic: BV Satin Knot clutch (elephant) - Jimmy Choo Fiona sandal (gold) - Bird by Juicy Couture dress
> 
> Pic: BV Clutch (gainsboro - oro) - Manolo Blahnik Storm (specchio gold)



Gorgeous!



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Okay, so I haven't visited this thread for a while, but I've definitely been keeping to the One A Month rule (more or less)!  Last month, I "only" got a pair of suede Tory Burch booties and a classic T by Alexander Wang tank top, and for this month's buy, I snagged myself a reeeeeeally smooshy leather jacket at a sample sale. I'm so in love with it!! Especially since it retails at $1000, and I snapped it up for a mere $135.
> 
> The jacket is from a brand called Denham, is beautifully constructed, and will be available with Denham's FW13 collection (based on what the sample sale people told me).



Love the jacket & even better, what a bargain!


----------



## newmommy_va

Love this on you, from the OOTD thread! Very cute !!! 



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Okay, so I haven't visited this thread for a while, but I've definitely been keeping to the One A Month rule (more or less)!  Last month, I "only" got a pair of suede Tory Burch booties and a classic T by Alexander Wang tank top, and for this month's buy, I snagged myself a reeeeeeally smooshy leather jacket at a sample sale. I'm so in love with it!! Especially since it retails at $1000, and I snapped it up for a mere $135.
> 
> The jacket is from a brand called Denham, is beautifully constructed, and will be available with Denham's FW13 collection (based on what the sample sale people told me).


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

newmommy_va said:


> Love this on you, from the OOTD thread! Very cute !!!



Awww...! THANK YOU!  Now you gon' make me blush.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

BagsNBaubles said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the jacket & even better, what a bargain!



I know, right!?  I'm SUCH a sucker for a good bargain, and honestly...? I can't really remember the last time I bought something at full price. Haha!  Feel free to call me the Queen of Bargains.


----------



## kendal

newmommy_va said:


> *kendal *& *Myrkur*: Love your HL dresses!! Bright fun colors for summer!!
> 
> :


Thank you!  Just got it today (delayed a few days because I was a bonehead and shipped it to my old address) and I love it.  It is also husband approved so i look forward to finally ripping off the crazy Herve Leger bum tag .  It's definitely my sexiest dress, but I feel like I am following the club rules as (1) it fills a hole in my wardrobe and (2) I can afford it as I've drastically curbed my spending on impulse purchases.  

I'm a little concerned that I've primarily bought dresses so far, so I'm refocusing my efforts in upcoming months towards accessories.


----------



## flower71

newmommy_va said:


> Thank you! The pumps were my January purchase.
> 
> Sigh. I've been evaluating the whole one(ish) a month thing, too. It turns out that my weakness isn't clothes - it's shoes and bags.
> 
> On the one hand, it's great to belong to a group that supports quality over quantity and making careful shopping decisions. On the other hand, sometimes it's stressful when you're in the middle of making a decision about whether to buy something or not - weighing whether it's worth going over one item for the month - or whether letting it go is better.
> 
> I've discovered that I can live with 2 items a month, even though I'm always striving for zero.
> 
> Besides, *I know I can do it. I need to stop rationalizing my exceptions and start from the beginning... appreciating what I already have. Easier said than done of course. But still, imho, it's worth it to stick with it. So... I'm going to keep trying*!!


 You're my girl! I am also so glad I found this thread, it has helped me stay away from dangerous threads that have been very bad for my wallet.



kendal said:


> It is also husband approved so i look forward to finally ripping off the crazy Herve Leger bum tag .  It's definitely my sexiest dress, but I feel like I am following the club rules as (1) it fills a hole in my wardrobe and (2) I can afford it as I've drastically curbed my spending on impulse purchases.
> 
> I'm a little concerned that I've primarily bought dresses so far, so I'm refocusing my efforts in upcoming months towards accessories.


Love your HLeger super sexy dress. So right about accessorizing, great idea!



jellybebe said:


> I'm afraid I may have to quit this club. The 1/month thing is not going well at all.


Jelly, I am not always at one a month but I just avoid impulse buying and this thread makes me think twice (or 3 times  )before I hit the trigger. ..During the sales, that's going to be hard (but in France, it's in July so I still have a few months before rethinking my wishlist)



newmommy_va said:


> Here are my two clutches...
> 
> Pic: BV Satin Knot clutch (elephant) - Jimmy Choo Fiona sandal (gold) - Bird by Juicy Couture dress
> View attachment 2155523
> 
> 
> Pic: BV Clutch (gainsboro - oro) - Manolo Blahnik Storm (specchio gold)
> View attachment 2155526


Those are awesome...esp the BV knot clutch, so chic! And I love your pairings


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you so much!!



BagsNBaubles said:


> Gorgeous!



Hehehe...



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Awww...! THANK YOU!  Now you gon' make me blush.



Husband approved! Isn't that the best?! Although, I have yet to rip the bum tag from mine... Tell me how it goes, because I'm scared to do it. 



kendal said:


> Thank you!  Just got it today (delayed a few days because I was a bonehead and shipped it to my old address) and I love it.  It is also husband approved so i look forward to finally ripping off the crazy Herve Leger bum tag .  It's definitely my sexiest dress, but I feel like I am following the club rules as (1) it fills a hole in my wardrobe and (2) I can afford it as I've drastically curbed my spending on impulse purchases.
> 
> I'm a little concerned that I've primarily bought dresses so far, so I'm refocusing my efforts in upcoming months towards accessories.



Awww...   You made my day!! 

And thank you very much for your compliment, too! 



flower71 said:


> *You're my girl! I am also so glad I found this thread, it has helped me stay away from dangerous threads that have been very bad for my wallet.*
> 
> Those are awesome...esp the BV knot clutch, so chic! And I love your pairings


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> Yes I think I will try 5 lessons first, I found the oldest riding school in our country, the hall looks so beautiful. We used to have 5 horses of our own, but my dad eventually sold them, I never really rode on them when I was younger. My sister did though.
> 
> These are the CL I bought, I just don't know how to combine them, but I think very simple with just jeans and a white T because they already draw the attention and I don't like to overdo an outfit. They are more for nights out in summer.



Great idea about booking the 5 lesson horseriding course to ease back into it. Can you post a link or photos for this great riding school? I may give it a go myself.... btw great shoes, yes a simple outfit would look sublime...


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> Great idea about booking the 5 lesson horseriding course to ease back into it. Can you post a link or photos for this great riding school? I may give it a go myself.... btw great shoes, yes a simple outfit would look sublime...



Thank you! I've added some photos of the riding school


----------



## flower71

Thanks girls! I have been wearing it ever since...great cost per wear too, don't ya think?





Myrkur said:


> Love your sweater!!





kendal said:


> Love it.  Such a great casual chic look.



Myrkur, this riding school looks awesome...





Myrkur said:


> Thank you! I've added some photos of the riding school


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Thanks girls! I have been wearing it ever since...great cost per wear too, don't ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> Myrkur, this riding school looks awesome...



Yeh that's reason enough to take those lessons huh hahaha

I just ordered these things for my basic wardrobe, from COS


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Yeh that's reason enough to take those lessons huh hahaha
> 
> I just ordered these things for my basic wardrobe, from COS


we all need basics...I just used a 30%offcoupon to get these booties, I had to have them and my size was the only one left...I think I need to calm down now


----------



## LeeMiller

flower71 said:


> Hey, you aren't the only one...I just used a 20%off to grab a loose HLang sweater I was eyeing for summer...I think I passed my one ish a month this month, oh dear!
> images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/helmu/helmu3009112121/helmu3009112121_p1_1-0_201x396.jpg



I really love this sweater!  I bought my first HL this year - a jacket - and I just love the cut/fit.


----------



## flower71

LeeMiller said:


> I really love this sweater!  I bought my first HL this year - a jacket - and I just love the cut/fit.


Thanks! The cut is def perfect for layering, I have been wearing it nearly everyday eversince I got it last week!  Did you post a pic on the HL thread? or maybe here since it was this year purchase??


----------



## LeeMiller

Placebo, great jacket and I love tees by a wang - well not the hang washing part.  

I bought a pair of 60s vintage earrings this month - but I'm not counting those and some Burberry rain boots that may be going back.  Still hunting for the perfect low pair.  

I'm struggling with how many suit jackets I need for my new job.  I tend to mix jackets and pants and cardigans but people here dress up more.  So I'm wearing more jackets.  But I've lost some weight and some just aren't as flattering.   How much repeating is too much?   Like I would be happy wearing my black helmut Lang jacket 1-2x a week and not wearing my other black jacket which has gotten big.  Is that too often?  I should add I work in the government and people aren't exactly fashion forward 90% of the time....


----------



## LeeMiller

flower71 said:


> Thanks! The cut is def perfect for layering, I have been wearing it nearly everyday eversince I got it last week!  Did you post a pic on the HL thread? or maybe here since it was this year purchase??



No, I'm sort of shy about pics since I'm trying to lose weight....


----------



## cakegirl

I've been trying not to buy silk for summer and more cotton and other fibers. I've been looking for a cute white top. What do you think about this one ? I haven't bought anything but shoes and tshirts in months-everything I've ordered online  I've returned. I think I'll get 3-4 pieces for summer this month/next month.


----------



## flower71

LeeMiller said:


> No, I'm sort of shy about pics since I'm trying to lose weight....


No problem, I understand! When you're ready, ok?


----------



## BagsNBaubles

cakegirl said:


> I've been trying not to buy silk for summer and more cotton and other fibers. I've been looking for a cute white top. What do you think about this one ? I haven't bought anything but shoes and tshirts in months-everything I've ordered online  I've returned. I think I'll get 3-4 pieces for summer this month/next month.



I really like this!


----------



## nekostar0412

LeeMiller said:


> I'm struggling with how many suit jackets I need for my new job.  I tend to mix jackets and pants and cardigans but people here dress up more.  So I'm wearing more jackets.  But I've lost some weight and some just aren't as flattering.   How much repeating is too much?   Like I would be happy wearing my black helmut Lang jacket 1-2x a week and not wearing my other black jacket which has gotten big.  Is that too often?  I should add I work in the government and people aren't exactly fashion forward 90% of the time....


I wouldn't think wearing the same blazer 1-2x a week is too much, especially since you're in public service and "people aren't exactly fashion forward 90% of the time"  Mix in your older jacket on days that you don't have meetings/have to make an appearance so you're still getting wear out of it but won't be as self-conscious of how you look.  Could you roll up the sleeves a little or belt it to "fake fit"?  Good job on continuing to get fit!


----------



## Jesssh

Well, I was hoping for a zero-purchase May, but I saw some black Skechers sneakers similar to these at TJ Maxx and thought I was getting a deal at $35:




Mine are more black than the ones in this pic. They looked pretty perfect and I have wanted to replace my black sneakers since they wore out years ago. They came with extra white shoelaces. I may try to find some black shoelaces so I can wear them with anything. When I want them to be "fun" I'll wear the blue or white shoelaces. The blue goes with my new tote!

I know technically it's still April, so maybe I can still have a zero-purchase May even though I botched March and April with numerous purchases, not all "designer quality". Some things you just don't want to pay a lot for and they can still look like you paid enough. 

So that makes 16 items for the year so far, some cheap, some designer, some basics, some replacements, I don't know - I'm so confused! At least I was good buying only one item for each of January and February.

Have a good May everyone!


----------



## cakegirl

This club has been easy for me- I can't find anything I like! I just got another delivery that will be going back.   I should have ordered that ALC top during the Saks sale, but I may still do it.
I am still mulling over this Isabel Marant jumpsuit- I think that i will get.


----------



## newmommy_va

Very nice basics!!



Myrkur said:


> I just ordered these things for my basic wardrobe, from COS



Cute!! 



flower71 said:


> we all need basics...I just used a 30%offcoupon to get these booties, I had to have them and my size was the only one left...I think I need to calm down now
> cdn11.my-wardrobe.com/images/products/9/9/992222/p1_992222.jpg



lol... I worked in public service for many years! Interestingly... most people don't notice & think about other people's outfits enough to wonder whether they're repeating or not - mostly, because they're worrying about what other people are thinking about_ their _outfits! More likely, those who have noticed your lovely blazer, only notice that it's lovely, and think you have multiple lovely blazers.  So rock your favorite new blazer whenever you feel like wearing it!!



LeeMiller said:


> Placebo, great jacket and I love tees by a wang - well not the hang washing part.
> 
> I bought a pair of 60s vintage earrings this month - but I'm not counting those and some Burberry rain boots that may be going back.  Still hunting for the perfect low pair.
> 
> I'm struggling with how many suit jackets I need for my new job.  I tend to mix jackets and pants and cardigans but people here dress up more.  So I'm wearing more jackets.  But I've lost some weight and some just aren't as flattering.   How much repeating is too much?   Like I would be happy wearing my black helmut Lang jacket 1-2x a week and not wearing my other black jacket which has gotten big.  Is that too often?  I should add I work in the government and people aren't exactly fashion forward 90% of the time....



Ugh. Online shopping can be such a pain. This top looks like a tricky fit at the shoulders & arms. GL!



cakegirl said:


> I've been trying not to buy silk for summer and more cotton and other fibers. I've been looking for a cute white top. What do you think about this one ? I haven't bought anything but shoes and tshirts in months-everything I've ordered online  I've returned. I think I'll get 3-4 pieces for summer this month/next month.



Neat sneakers!!

Yay!! May is a new month!! GL on whatever you decide for May - zero or one a month or whatever a month! 



Jesssh said:


> Well, I was hoping for a zero-purchase May, but I saw some black Skechers sneakers similar to these at TJ Maxx and thought I was getting a deal at $35:
> 
> View attachment 2162849
> 
> 
> Mine are more black than the ones in this pic. They looked pretty perfect and I have wanted to replace my black sneakers since they wore out years ago. They came with extra white shoelaces. I may try to find some black shoelaces so I can wear them with anything. When I want them to be "fun" I'll wear the blue or white shoelaces. The blue goes with my new tote!
> 
> I know technically it's still April, so maybe I can still have a zero-purchase May even though I botched March and April with numerous purchases, not all "designer quality". Some things you just don't want to pay a lot for and they can still look like you paid enough.
> 
> So that makes 16 items for the year so far, some cheap, some designer, some basics, some replacements, I don't know - I'm so confused! At least I was good buying only one item for each of January and February.
> 
> Have a good May everyone!



This IM jumpsuit is cute! But, you asked our opinions about it for a hot, humid climate. In any case... if _you_ love it, that's all that matters! 



cakegirl said:


> This club has been easy for me- I can't find anything I like! I just got another delivery that will be going back.   I should have ordered that ALC top during the Saks sale, but I may still do it.
> I am still mulling over this Isabel Marant jumpsuit- I think that i will get.


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! I've added some photos of the riding school



That's a famous riding school and museum! I've heard about it though never been. I love the poise and dressage outfits. Such a splendid opportunity for dressing up. As you know this is how I see myself when I go riding.: that could be my one a month couldn't it? CHANEL jacket and Hemes jumping boots! Of course you can also see a more objective view here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/do-you-shop-for-your-real-imaginary-lifestyle-697705-39.html


----------



## jellybebe

Resisted a couple of things today, namely an adorable J Crew cashmere sweater in my favourite colour (keep hearing bad things about the quality of their cashmere) and the Kenzo tiger sweatshirt. I have to keep telling myself I shouldn't buy one just because they are hard to find and sell out instantly. I have had 3-4 chances to buy one and keep passing them by, so there must be a reason for that. 

Going to a real city this weekend to get my hair done and maybe do some shopping. Trying to stick to my want list only for clothing. I have been all about the basics lately, which is hard because they are easier to justify. I need some new high top sneakers - I want a pair with zippers on the sides because my sequinned Converse, which I love, are such a pain to get on and off and my glitter Miu Mius are not that comfortable since they are so flat. 

However I also still want the Alexander Wang Anouck boot, which I think is becoming a classic.


----------



## evietiger

Just got a chance to take pictures of my favorite April buys


----------



## Myrkur

Yaaay my COS clothes just came in   again very happy with the quality and simplicity


----------



## Myrkur

evietiger said:


> Just got a chance to take pictures of my favorite April buys
> View attachment 2163935
> 
> View attachment 2163936
> 
> View attachment 2163937



Is that a bag?


----------



## evietiger

And a couple of random buys


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> That's a famous riding school and museum! I've heard about it though never been. I love the poise and dressage outfits. Such a splendid opportunity for dressing up. As you know this is how I see myself when I go riding.: that could be my one a month couldn't it? CHANEL jacket and Hemes jumping boots! Of course you can also see a more objective view here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/do-you-shop-for-your-real-imaginary-lifestyle-697705-39.html



Really? I didn't even know....bwhahah lol. I was once in a chanel store when I wore my chanel biker boots, they were all under mud. The SA asked me why they were so dirty, so I explained I walk the dogs in them, she had to laugh and told me that at least I walk the dogs in style.. Nothing wrong with that huh ..


----------



## evietiger

Myrkur said:


> Is that a bag?



Yes it's a clutch


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> Yaaay my COS clothes just came in   again very happy with the quality and simplicity
> 
> View attachment 2163940
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163941



Very nice buys and excellent fit!


----------



## Myrkur

evietiger said:


> Yes it's a clutch



Very nice


----------



## evietiger

flower71 said:


> You have to be joking? This is a one ish a month thread and you got 12 items (4 of which could be a yearly purchase for most of us here...)...But I think I love every single item on your shopping list, esp your H bags and Bbag...and that Valentino rockstud needs to be seen on here...
> Any pics of this loot? Please??


 
Just got a chance of taking some quick pictures. Sorry for the long delay! I'm loving these!


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> Very nice buys and excellent fit!



Yes i'm happy with the fit, I always have trouble finding good fitting pants because I kinda have a kim kardashian bottom in smaller size lol.


----------



## newmommy_va

Your weekend trip to the city sounds like fun! GL finding some fun finds from your want list, too! 



jellybebe said:


> Resisted a couple of things today, namely an adorable J Crew cashmere sweater in my favourite colour (keep hearing bad things about the quality of their cashmere) and the Kenzo tiger sweatshirt. I have to keep telling myself I shouldn't buy one just because they are hard to find and sell out instantly. I have had 3-4 chances to buy one and keep passing them by, so there must be a reason for that.
> 
> Going to a real city this weekend to get my hair done and maybe do some shopping. Trying to stick to my want list only for clothing. I have been all about the basics lately, which is hard because they are easier to justify. I need some new high top sneakers - I want a pair with zippers on the sides because my sequinned Converse, which I love, are such a pain to get on and off and my glitter Miu Mius are not that comfortable since they are so flat.
> 
> However I also still want the Alexander Wang Anouck boot, which I think is becoming a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163836
> View attachment 2163840
> View attachment 2163841



Lovely pairing: Hermes Kelly Pochette & Valentino Rockstuds!! Very beautiful!! 



evietiger said:


> Just got a chance to take pictures of my favorite April buys
> View attachment 2163935
> 
> View attachment 2163936
> 
> View attachment 2163937



Chic and simple basics! Congrats!!



Myrkur said:


> Yaaay my COS clothes just came in   again very happy with the quality and simplicity
> 
> View attachment 2163940
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163941


----------



## Jesssh

evietiger said:


> Just got a chance to take pictures of my favorite April buys
> View attachment 2163935
> 
> View attachment 2163936
> 
> View attachment 2163937



Nice!


----------



## neenabengals

Great buys everyone.  I have been lurking here and seeing what everyone is buying but am proud to say that I have been much better at sticking to my one-ish buys over the last month or so

I ended up returning the leather jacket I originally bought in March/April and bought the Whistles Dakota jacket instead which I love!
http://www.atterleyroad.com/dakota-leather-jacket.html

My May buy is Marc Jacobs Lil Q bag - used 25% discount voucher (yay!)
http://www.marcjacobs.com/product/detail/m3pe084/classic-q-lil-ukita

And I also have my eye on this
http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...et_670-10082-E13ABONYE/?previewAttribute=Gris

I've also consigned clothes I no longer wear (following my wardrobe clear out) so have been using the money to fund my Marc Jacobs bag - hurrah, so it was practically 'free!'


----------



## neenabengals

Myrkur said:


> Yaaay my COS clothes just came in   again very happy with the quality and simplicity
> 
> View attachment 2163940
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163941



Love, love, love!  I love COS clothes.  Would you mind posting the website link to the shirt and pants?  (or please PM me if you prefer) 

Also, what do you think of the blouse's cotton (in terms of creasing)?  I have had a few COS blouses in the past and whilst they looked great, they creased really easily


----------



## LeeMiller

Purchase for April.  McQ top to wear under my suit jackets at work.  I love the print, it is hand washable, and cotton which is great for spring/summer!

Here it is on NAP.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349124


----------



## thel

The shirt looks great on you! I love the idea of this thread! I pared down my wardrobe a lot in the past year and only kept items that I truly loved or wore a lot. It has really changed my outlook on clothes. Now I will only buy something if it's perfect because why settle for anything not as good as what you already have? I counted up how much I bought in the past year and came up under five pieces! I feel very content with my wardrobe, except I run into gaps when I travel to different climates. I still don't have a very good sense of what works for me in the tropics.


----------



## flower71

LeeMiller said:


> Purchase for April.  McQ top to wear under my suit jackets at work.  I love the print, it is hand washable, and cotton which is great for spring/summer!


Thanks for a mod pic, LeeM! You look great and I agree, that print is awesome!



Myrkur said:


> Yaaay my COS clothes just came in   again very happy with the quality and simplicity
> 
> View attachment 2163940
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163941


They suit you well Very chic and simple!



evietiger said:


> And a couple of random buys
> View attachment 2163942
> 
> View attachment 2163944


Thanks so much for the pics, I love that Goyard and I still don't know which colour to get next time I'm in Paris...Maybe the yellow too!
Oh and of course that kelly pochette is out of the world


----------



## COPENHAGEN

LeeMiller said:


> Purchase for April.  McQ top to wear under my suit jackets at work.  I love the print, it is hand washable, and cotton which is great for spring/summer!
> 
> Here it is on NAP.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/349124
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168073


Congrats. I love the print, it's perfect to wear under a suit jacket 

McQ has so many pretty prints out on dresses too. I saw the most beautiful butterfly print dress the other day


----------



## evietiger

May update:

I said I didn't plan anything major for May and I'm hoping this will stay true throughout the month  

- DVF silk jersey dress in white with red link print. Not the classic wrap dress - simple and comfortable- love love love
- Balenciaga envelope clutch black w giant gold hardware
- Hermes Mexique silk twill 90 in fuchsia colorway
- Custom order Sydney Evan beaded bracelet with diamond champagne cork charm- love love love
- Hermes cape cod pm double tour barenia strap


----------



## ohitsjen

I'm doing more five pieces, twice a year, but this is so hard! I've managed to somewhat stick to it, but in the past week, I've gotten a pair of Givenchy flats, a YSL ring and Miu Miu pumps. Once I figure out some sort of Winter bottoms item, no more spending on clothes till Spring!


----------



## am2022

everybody is looking so fab... 
evie: that red croc clutch is TDF as well as the valentinos!!!
Flower: love the boots.. acne right?
Im eyeing a CHANEL boy bag...


----------



## Dani3ear

This was my final April purchase to kick off a 5-month long ban!


----------



## cmm62

Dani3ear said:


> This was my final April purchase to kick off a 5-month long ban!



wow! it's a great way to go out. good luck with the five month ban!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> everybody is looking so fab...
> evie: that red croc clutch is TDF as well as the valentinos!!!
> Flower: love the boots.. acne right?
> *Im eyeing a CHANEL boy bag*...


oh ama, that is such a cool bag and it may become a classic must-have in no time, really! I came back from Paris and it was sold out all over. I love the look of it, but my heart has settled for my one and only 2.55. 
This month of May is getting out of control. I have gotten more than one item for sure (Acne boots on sale(doesn't count right?), A Stella McCartney T shirt (love this gal!) and I may be finally getting a Céline bicolour Cabas...This would be my first bag purchase this year, not bad no?


----------



## flower71

ohitsjen said:


> I'm doing more *five pieces, twice a year*, but this is so hard! I've managed to somewhat stick to it, but in the past week, I've gotten* a pair of Givenchy flats, a YSL ring and Miu Miu pumps*. Once I figure out some sort of Winter bottoms item, no more spending on clothes till Spring!


this sounds good! Any pics, dear?


----------



## flower71

evietiger said:


> May update:
> 
> I said I didn't plan anything major for May and I'm hoping this will stay true throughout the month
> 
> - DVF silk jersey dress in white with red link print. Not the classic wrap dress - simple and comfortable- love love love
> - Balenciaga envelope clutch black w giant gold hardware
> - Hermes Mexique silk twill 90 in fuchsia colorway
> - Custom order Sydney Evan beaded bracelet with diamond champagne cork charm- love love love
> - Hermes cape cod pm double tour barenia strap


Love evrything on that list, may I rob your closet? Twins on the cape cop watch



Dani3ear said:


> This was my final April purchase to kick off a 5-month long ban!


 Well done and those shoes are hot!


----------



## Dani3ear

Thank you cmm62 and flower71   I'll need lots of willpower to get through the next 5 months.


----------



## newmommy_va

If you start a thread in The Wardrobe subforum - on a ban & shopping my wardrobe & accessories closet - I'll join you there!



Of course, you already know that I _love love love_ your Dior pumps (as well as the entire line of Dior pumps & sandals w/cannage heels, hehe) 



Dani3ear said:


> Thank you cmm62 and flower71   I'll need lots of willpower to get through the next 5 months.


----------



## Dani3ear

newmommy_va said:


> If you start a thread in The Wardrobe subforum - on a ban & shopping my wardrobe & accessories closet - I'll join you there!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you already know that I _love love love_ your Dior pumps (as well as the entire line of Dior pumps & sandals w/cannage heels, hehe)



Grrrreat idea! Stay tuned


----------



## ohitsjen

flower71 said:


> this sounds good! Any pics, dear?



Haha of course! Forgive the awful quality of these... iPhone pictures


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Since it's Mother's Day, I figured I could use my +1! ) 

Both are from Zara. The skort in blue. Although my entire outfit is from Zara.


----------



## neenabengals

Really interesting article - thought I would share.

Whilst I love looking at what everyone else buys on here and blogs etc, i do admit it makes me want more things..........

http://emptyemptor.com/


----------



## newmommy_va

I think Dani3ear's thread is apropos... http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/for-those-of-us-ban-shopping-our-closet-817559.html





neenabengals said:


> Really interesting article - thought I would share.
> 
> Whilst I love looking at what everyone else buys on here and blogs etc, i do admit it makes me want more things..........
> 
> http://emptyemptor.com/


----------



## gillianna

I have started to only buy clothing from my new favorite store www.inhabitNY.com.    
I hit their big sale last year and was so impressed by the clothes.  I now buy one to pieces a month from their sale section.  The code snowfall gave me a extra twenty dollars off so anything I bought was pretty cheap to me.  I am slowly building a wardrobe of solid muted colors that all mix and match.  I kind of feel it is simplified dressing.  No prints, glitter, ruffles or extra fabric.  I have also been clearing out my closet donating everything I don't use, wear, fit or need.  It is refreshing to see no clutter.  
    I do find I spend less now on clothing because I buy quality clothes that will last.


----------



## flower71

Chinese Warrior said:


> Since it's Mother's Day, I figured I could use my +1! )
> 
> Both are from Zara. The skort in blue. Although my entire outfit is from Zara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175693


love the mod pic, so refreshing!


----------



## flower71

ohitsjen said:


> Haha of course! Forgive the awful quality of these... iPhone pictures


No prob with the iphone pics, congrats on your loot. Love those pumps and the YSL looks great on you


----------



## LeeMiller

ohitsjen, I really love all of your purchases, but especially the YSL ring and those adorable mary janes!

chinese warrior, the blue on that skirt is amazing!!


----------



## ohitsjen

flower71 said:


> No prob with the iphone pics, congrats on your loot. Love those pumps and the YSL looks great on you





LeeMiller said:


> ohitsjen, I really love all of your purchases, but especially the YSL ring and those adorable mary janes!
> 
> chinese warrior, the blue on that skirt is amazing!!



Thank you! They were both fairly unplanned purchases, but I am glad, especially the pumps, because they were a good price  Now for a chance to wear them... 

Still looking for the perfect skirt, then it's off to ban island for a few months!


----------



## keodi

evietiger said:


> Just got a chance to take pictures of my favorite April buys
> View attachment 2163935
> 
> View attachment 2163936
> 
> View attachment 2163937


nice buys!



Myrkur said:


> Yaaay my COS clothes just came in   again very happy with the quality and simplicity
> 
> View attachment 2163940
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163941


Nice! they look great on.



evietiger said:


> And a couple of random buys
> View attachment 2163942
> 
> View attachment 2163944


Love the yellow!


----------



## Dani3ear

ohitsjen said:


> Haha of course! Forgive the awful quality of these... iPhone pictures



The ring is amazing-- a great staple for the accessories wardrobe!


----------



## ladysarah

I find this thread very entertaining. I like the idea of responsible, minimal shopping of quality items.


----------



## LeeMiller

So I'm generally not counting accessories, but I also am not planning on buying many.   Love this new McQueen card case though!  Can't wait to get my new business cards for it!


----------



## LeeMiller

ladysarah said:


> I find this thread very entertaining. I like the idea of responsible, minimal shopping of quality items.



I do too.  I also enjoy getting dressed more when, instead of some over blown and overstuffed mess,  I see a selection that is more carefully chosen, and more _me_.  

I'm thinking over another sweater shell for work to wear under my suit jackets.  I got rid of a few things this week - including a top that was pricier but only worn a handful of times and a top that was so great I wore it out (by the second hole that needed repair I decided to say goodbye).

I do worry sometimes that I will spend more but still end up making mistakes and now my mistakes will be more expensive.


----------



## Myrkur

LeeMiller said:


> I do too.  I also enjoy getting dressed more when, instead of some over blown and overstuffed mess,  I see a selection that is more carefully chosen, and more _me_.
> 
> I'm thinking over another sweater shell for work to wear under my suit jackets.  I got rid of a few things this week - including a top that was pricier but only worn a handful of times and a top that was so great I wore it out (by the second hole that needed repair I decided to say goodbye).
> 
> I do worry sometimes that I will spend more but still end up making mistakes and now my mistakes will be more expensive.



You can always sell those 'expensive' mistakes. Not everyone knows their own style immediately.


----------



## newmommy_va

Sigh... this is a very real possibility. When I was in the process of losing weight, I went through several wardrobe overhauls. All in all, it was certainly expensive.

Unfortunately, there's no way to guarantee not making mistakes. It's human, after all.  Sometimes, this concern still leads me down the path of considering less expensive alternatives for something I'd like. But, in the end, I try to recognize when I'm settling. So, better to make expensive decisions - if they're right for you - even if a few turn out to be mistakes in the end - and just keep moving forward.  Alternatively, I've made my fair share of inexpensive mistakes... which have added up to a pretty penny, too. 



LeeMiller said:


> I do too.  I also enjoy getting dressed more when, instead of some over blown and overstuffed mess,  I see a selection that is more carefully chosen, and more _me_.
> 
> I'm thinking over another sweater shell for work to wear under my suit jackets.  I got rid of a few things this week - including a top that was pricier but only worn a handful of times and a top that was so great I wore it out (by the second hole that needed repair I decided to say goodbye).
> 
> *I do worry sometimes that I will spend more but still end up making mistakes and now my mistakes will be more expensive*.


----------



## PrincessD

This is a wonderful thread!
I try hard not to impulse shop, but a bit difficult because I need more work clothes for my new job.
I've been wanting to purchase a mackage leather jacket and Burberry trench but cannot justify on the price.
Since February,I've bought some tops from banana republic and cardigans and pants from j crew for my new job since I don't have many work pieces.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thank u FLOWER71 and LEE MILLER for your comments! BUT, I ended up returning the blue skort as it was a inch shorter than what I would have liked. I have a lil' toddler, u see.. 
The M was too big for me so anyway, I am back to my ONE ITEM in May...


----------



## Myrkur

I've sold almost all my shoes (still need to sell a few) and they were a lot. Now my mum bought me these two on our trip to London, simple classic shoes  low beige clarks and bass weejun loafers! 




I think I'm almost done with the basic wardrobe, woohoo! Still on the hunt for a pair of basic high waisted shorts that fit well. 

Haven't bought anything this month though (except for my basic things)... So good so far


----------



## Jesssh

I'm back in the club for May. Went a little boho this month. Here is my "one" and my "-ish":




The Clarks flip flops are really comfy, and much cuter on (with nail polish) than in the pic. Unfortunately they are "faux leather", but they look real and seem to be nicely made. On sale for $35 from $49. I got them more for convenience than for style - I needed something not too dressy. I really wanted nude flip flops, but most of the lighter colors were too yellow for my skin. I think the closest I would have gotten to my skin tone would have been pink flip flops, which do not read as neutral. So I went for brown, the color of dirt. What could be more practical? (BTW, they had them in fuschia as well!)

The earrings are sterling and amethyst, I think. They are from Local Charm Artisan Jewelry Studio, and they went perfectly with my glasses and face shape. I was so excited. How often do you find larger dangle earrings that comliment your glasses? (The glasses frames gradate from purple at the top to amber on the bottom.) $49 with the email signup discount.

I was trying for a ban this month, but these two items were perfect, discounted, they will get a lot of use, and I had nothing like them. I got a few free restaurant meals last weekend so I felt like celebrating!


----------



## Jesssh

Here are a few things I saw this weekend that I put on my wish list:




What do you think of the watch? I fell in love with it when I tried it on. It's large, but I can wear large watches. I thought I'd only be able to wear it with red, white and blue. Maybe black or dark brown, maybe khaki....

The wave pendant is $2K - that may never happen. Very dressy.

The ring looked awesome as a statement pinkie ring. it was perfect with my skin tone, but at $495 for sterling - I don't know.

The disc earrings looked perfect with my glasses (again!). They are large - here is a mod pic:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ippolit...&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product

I wanted yellow gold, but the rose gold were more versatile and really went well with my glasses. They are so fun! The large ones are rose gold over sterling and are $495. Very nice (Ippolita), but not sure if they are worth the money. I was planning to get small yellow gold ones next year. I think I like the big ones better. 

What do you think about the ring and disc earrings? Overpriced? I could wait for a 25% off sale maybe.


----------



## lucywife

My May purchase from Barneys Warehouse, it was the last one and in size 34 calling my name desperately. Velvet peak-lapel jacket from the "Les 10 Ans" collection by Alber Ebaz, paid $629 discounted from $3,585, I received it today and it fits beautifully.


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> I've sold almost all my shoes (still need to sell a few) and they were a lot. Now my mum bought me these two on our trip to London, simple classic shoes  low beige clarks and bass weejun loafers!
> 
> View attachment 2180639
> 
> 
> I think I'm almost done with the basic wardrobe, woohoo! Still on the hunt for a pair of basic high waisted shorts that fit well.
> 
> Haven't bought anything this month though (except for my basic things)... So good so far


Love the loafers! The shoes are definitely a classic, lovely mum!



lucywife said:


> My May purchase from Barneys Warehouse, it was the last one and in size 34 calling my name desperately. Velvet peak-lapel jacket from the "Les 10 Ans" collection by Alber Ebaz, paid $629 discounted from $3,585, I received it today and it fits beautifully.


It's beautiful! Well done, the discount is incredible, it was just waiting for you


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I was traveling last week & had no time for purse forum... Just checked in on this thread & am enjoying drooling over everybody's gorgeous new purchases!

I just pulled the trigger on the nude Prada pumps I've been eyeing for almost a year  E*bates is doing 14% cash back right now at most of the dep't stores which adds up to a pretty penny of savings. My birthday is next week so happy birthday to ME lol.

Also while I was on my trip I scored a pair of Helmut Lang leather leggings for only $89 so that was too great to pass up. They are actually only leather on the front but that makes me less scared of stretching them out & they're super comfy.


----------



## Myrkur

lucywife said:


> My May purchase from Barneys Warehouse, it was the last one and in size 34 calling my name desperately. Velvet peak-lapel jacket from the "Les 10 Ans" collection by Alber Ebaz, paid $629 discounted from $3,585, I received it today and it fits beautifully.



Nice jacket and wow what a great deal!! 

I'm kinda on the hunt for a Birkin Kelly as this months item, but I'm looking for a vintage one for a nice price


----------



## jellybebe

Bought a Bal City but there is something about the bag I don't love, so it's going back. Got these sandals that I really like.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Shoes for me as well this month  Bought these Anniel ballerinas from Shoescribe today. I use ballerinas all the time and Anniel fits me perfectly along with French Sole. So I never have to try out many ballerina brands I just stick to these two


----------



## Myrkur

Myrkur said:


> Nice jacket and wow what a great deal!!
> 
> I'm kinda on the hunt for a Birkin Kelly as this months item, but I'm looking for a vintage one for a nice price



Oh god I did it! I just bought my first vintage H bag! Lol i just noticed i said birkin kelly bwhahaha. I got too excited I think, but I meant a hermes kelly!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Love the loafers! The shoes are definitely a classic, lovely mum!
> 
> It's beautiful! Well done, the discount is incredible, it was just waiting for you



The loafers turned out a little bit too small after I walked in them for 2 minutes. So that's kind of ****. Because now I cant exchange them for a bigger pair because you can see they've been worn and so I can't buy another pair because I'll be stuck with this pair! My mum said I should take them to a cobbler to stretch them up, but I'm not sure if it's going to help?! And I'm trying to sell, but seems no one is interested in them...


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> I'm kinda on the hunt for a Birkin Kelly as this months item, but I'm looking for a vintage one for a nice price



Ooh keep showing us. Sounds VERY exciting. You should check out doc,s thread as she has some amazing restoration tips for older bags. I love vintage!


----------



## LeeMiller

COPENHAGEN said:


> Shoes for me as well this month  Bought these Anniel ballerinas from Shoescribe today. I use ballerinas all the time and Anniel fits me perfectly along with French Sole. So I never have to try out many ballerina brands I just stick to these two
> 
> View attachment 2183317
> View attachment 2183316



I love the sparkle detail!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

LeeMiller said:


> I love the sparkle detail!


Thank you


----------



## ohitsjen

Myrkur said:


> The loafers turned out a little bit too small after I walked in them for 2 minutes. So that's kind of ****. Because now I cant exchange them for a bigger pair because you can see they've been worn and so I can't buy another pair because I'll be stuck with this pair! My mum said I should take them to a cobbler to stretch them up, but I'm not sure if it's going to help?! And I'm trying to sell, but seems no one is interested in them...


Aww that sucks, but they're wonderful loafers. It should help - either you can try stretching them yourselves by spraying them with some stretching spray and walking around with thicker socks and they should stretch a little, or you can go to the cobbler and they have an extendable shoe contraption that stretches them out. If they're a bit small and that's their only problem, it should be no problem and it'll fix them so you can wear them 



COPENHAGEN said:


> Shoes for me as well this month  Bought these Anniel ballerinas from Shoescribe today. I use ballerinas all the time and Anniel fits me perfectly along with French Sole. So I never have to try out many ballerina brands I just stick to these two


Congratulations! They're beautifuuuul!

I love ballet flats! These look super cute, and not too over the top in terms of glitter amount. Are the French Sole and Anniel ones really comfortable? 



Dani3ear said:


> The ring is amazing-- a great staple for the accessories wardrobe!


Thanks! I love it already and want moooooaaar!


----------



## lara0112

wise ladies, please help me out.

I haven't bought anything so far this month but I have one big ticket item on my wish list - it is a Balenciaga dress that I really want but I have never gone for such expense on a clothing item. the style is exactly what I have been looking for but 

would you spend $1500 for a dress? it is light silk so I am just wondering how durable this is. I had a kaftan in  very light silk from Michael Kors and it has worn like iron, seriously one of the best investments but?

does anyone have experience with Bal dresses? thanks in advance


----------



## ladysarah

lara0112 said:


> wise ladies, please help me out.
> 
> I haven't bought anything so far this month but I have one big ticket item on my wish list - it is a Balenciaga dress that I really want but I have never gone for such expense on a clothing item. the style is exactly what I have been looking for but
> 
> would you spend $1500 for a dress? it is light silk so I am just wondering how durable this is. I had a kaftan in  very light silk from Michael Kors and it has worn like iron, seriously one of the best investments but?
> 
> does anyone have experience with Bal dresses? thanks in advance


Personally I would not spend that amount on a dress for 'durability ' in my wardrobe experience the absolute maximum lifespan for an item is about 5 years. After that, fashion moves on and the body changes so a clear out is in order to avoid looking dated.


----------



## flower71

lara0112 said:


> wise ladies, please help me out.
> 
> I haven't bought anything so far this month but I have one big ticket item on my wish list - it is a Balenciaga dress that I really want but I have never gone for such expense on a clothing item. the style is exactly what I have been looking for but
> 
> would you spend $1500 for a dress? it is light silk so I am just wondering how durable this is. I had a kaftan in  very light silk from Michael Kors and it has worn like iron, seriously one of the best investments but?
> 
> does anyone have experience with Bal dresses? thanks in advance


I can't spend that much on a dress unless it's for a really special event or I think I'll be wearing it A LOT. It also depends on your budget I guess. I love Bal clothes but have never bought retail full price. HTH!


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> Ooh keep showing us. Sounds VERY exciting. You should check out doc,s thread as she has some amazing restoration tips for older bags. I love vintage!



I bought it! My first Kelly. She is around 15 years old (that's what the guy said at least who was selling it for his mother). Even though I got her authenticated, I still am so afraid that I am ending up with a fake, I mean you never know.. I'm looking at a lot of authentic bags to compare, but I mean, I'm no expert. I'm hoping to receive her this week.


----------



## Myrkur

lara0112 said:


> wise ladies, please help me out.
> 
> I haven't bought anything so far this month but I have one big ticket item on my wish list - it is a Balenciaga dress that I really want but I have never gone for such expense on a clothing item. the style is exactly what I have been looking for but
> 
> would you spend $1500 for a dress? it is light silk so I am just wondering how durable this is. I had a kaftan in  very light silk from Michael Kors and it has worn like iron, seriously one of the best investments but?
> 
> does anyone have experience with Bal dresses? thanks in advance



I couldn't spend that much on a dress either. I have one HL dress, which I already thought was really expensive for a dress and that was 800 dollars. I'd rather invest the money in a bag or something.


----------



## Myrkur

ohitsjen said:


> Aww that sucks, but they're wonderful loafers. It should help - either you can try stretching them yourselves by spraying them with some stretching spray and walking around with thicker socks and they should stretch a little, or you can go to the cobbler and they have an extendable shoe contraption that stretches them out. If they're a bit small and that's their only problem, it should be no problem and it'll fix them so you can wear them
> 
> 
> Congratulations! They're beautifuuuul!
> 
> I love ballet flats! These look super cute, and not too over the top in terms of glitter amount. Are the French Sole and Anniel ones really comfortable?
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love it already and want moooooaaar!


Yes I am going to take them to the cobbler this week and really am hoping that they will fit good after, and even if they stretch just a little bit, I can always do the sock trick.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Finally realised the importance of outerwear!! I can be so slow sometimes!! 

I often wear jeans and flats or boots. I got very nice blazers and leather jackets but have been needing a coat as well as often it just isn't warm enough in London. I've gathered a nice handbag collection now but realised I still manage to look scruffy because I wear sporty jackets/coats.  So I bit the bullet and got a Burberry trench and a Sandro summer coat.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Sorry, wrong picture. I could not remove it from the post, here is the coat.


----------



## flower71

Harper Quinn said:


> Finally realised the importance of outerwear!! I can be so slow sometimes!!
> 
> I often wear jeans and flats or boots. I got very nice blazers and leather jackets but have been needing a coat as well as often it just isn't warm enough in London. I've gathered a nice handbag collection now but realised I still manage to look scruffy because I wear sporty jackets/coats.  So I bit the bullet and got a Burberry trench and a Sandro summer coat.


A great classic! Lovely coat, it never gets better than a true Burberry trench coat, IMO


----------



## Myrkur

Harper Quinn said:


> Finally realised the importance of outerwear!! I can be so slow sometimes!!
> 
> I often wear jeans and flats or boots. I got very nice blazers and leather jackets but have been needing a coat as well as often it just isn't warm enough in London. I've gathered a nice handbag collection now but realised I still manage to look scruffy because I wear sporty jackets/coats.  So I bit the bullet and got a Burberry trench and a Sandro summer coat.



Congrats! You can never go wrong with the Burberry Trench. I love mine so much


----------



## Harper Quinn

flower71 said:


> A great classic! Lovely coat, it never gets better than a true Burberry trench coat, IMO





Myrkur said:


> Congrats! You can never go wrong with the Burberry Trench. I love mine so much



Thank you! I find the trench looks better with short dresses/skirts and the coat with jeans!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ohitsjen said:


> Congratulations! They're beautifuuuul!
> 
> I love ballet flats! These look super cute, and not too over the top in terms of glitter amount. Are the French Sole and Anniel ones really comfortable?


Thanks, and yes on me they are. French Sole are a little stiffer and fits small to size whereas Anniels are softer and wider. I have several pairs from each brand and would never consider anything else, but I think it depends on your feet and how much support is needed (in general ballerina shoes don't really have much of that). Hope this helps and do ask if you need sizing details or anything


----------



## LeeMiller

Coats and jackets are such good investments especially because you can wear them multiple times a week.  

As for the Bal dress it would have to be shockingly gorgeous and flattering at that price point for me.  It would also depend on how much wear I'd get out of it given my lifestyle.  So for me I'd probably consider some like a great winter coat more of an investment.  

Actually, I have a couple of items that I love (winter coat included) that weren't pricey but they were carefully chosen for having a flattering cut for my body type.


----------



## Jesssh

Hi Everyone, I have a question.

I'm thinking about these sandals, which are on sale:




I want some black sandals with a 3" heel to wear with jeans, and I was thinking about a wedge or block heel. But most wedges and block heels in black seem clunky to me, even when they have a nude or neutral colored heel. Still I like the idea of a wedge or block heel because I can walk in the shoes a lot without wearing out the heel.

Should I wait until I find the perfect wedge or block heel? Or will they be too clunky in black and should I go for the thinner heel instead?

Could I wear these with bootcut jeans as well as skinny-er jeans?


----------



## flower71

Jesssh said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a question.
> 
> I'm thinking about these sandals, which are on sale:
> 
> View attachment 2187323
> 
> 
> I want some black sandals with a 3" heel to wear with jeans, and I was thinking about a wedge or block heel. But most wedges and block heels in black seem clunky to me, even when they have a nude or neutral colored heel. Still I like the idea of a wedge or block heel because I can walk in the shoes a lot without wearing out the heel.
> 
> Should I wait until I find the perfect wedge or block heel? Or will they be too clunky in black and should I go for the thinner heel instead?
> 
> Could I wear these with bootcut jeans as well as skinny-er jeans?


Hard to answer...I think you could wear these shoes with any kind of jeans/pants. It all depends on you and if you can wear thin heels like that? 
I think you can have both styles, thin heels AND wedges


----------



## flower71

Sorry for enabling...
OK, my first bag purchase of the year, for spring/summer. I don't plan to buy any other bag this year except my Chanel HG . Still need to clear up my closet though...
Céline vertical cabas bicolour linen/orange


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Sorry for enabling...
> OK, my first bag purchase of the year, for spring/summer. I don't plan to buy any other bag this year except my Chanel HG . Still need to clear up my closet though...
> Céline vertical cabas bicolour linen/orange



Love the simplicity of this cabas, but do i see a wire hanging?


----------



## Jesssh

flower71 said:


> Hard to answer...I think you could wear these shoes with any kind of jeans/pants. It all depends on you and if you can wear thin heels like that?
> I think you can have both styles, thin heels AND wedges



Thanks for responding! I like them more every time I look at the pic. I wear pumps with heels like this, but I like to wear my sandals to walk in. Although I don't have to wear THESE sandals on long walks.



Myrkur said:


> Love the simplicity of this cabas, but do i see a wire hanging?



I think that may be her watermark - same color as the top of the bag.


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Love the simplicity of this cabas, but do i see a wire hanging?


oops, it's my watermark...all this technology is just too much for me
I hesitated so much on the combo, then I chose the minimalist touch...I have wanted this bag for so long, I didn't want to wrong


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Sorry for enabling...
> OK, my first bag purchase of the year, for spring/summer. I don't plan to buy any other bag this year except my Chanel HG . Still need to clear up my closet though...
> Céline vertical cabas bicolour linen/orange



So chic! I love the pop of orange against the neutral linen.


----------



## Myrkur

Oh lol! I don't see it on my phone


----------



## Myrkur

Tadaaa, here she is.


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> Tadaaa, here she is.



this is a very special purchase! we need lots and lots of modelling shots, starring miss Kelly. Seems to be in  good shape and versatile colour...


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> this is a very special purchase! we need lots and lots of modelling shots, starring miss Kelly. Seems to be in  good shape and versatile colour...



Indeed, only the bottom sides are a bit damaged as shown on the photos in the listing, but I'll look into that later! She was really worth it and I think I got a pretty good deal with the price 2500. I want to buy a twilly now for the handle, maybe this weekend I'll go into the city, I have to take a link from my watch anyway since it's too big. 

This is how I wore her today, with APC sweater, levi's shorts, fur from a furrier in iceland and chanel flats.


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Indeed, only the bottom sides are a bit damaged as shown on the photos in the listing, but I'll look into that later! She was really worth it and I think I got a pretty good deal with the price 2500. I want to buy a twilly now for the handle, maybe this weekend I'll go into the city, I have to take a link from my watch anyway since it's too big.
> 
> This is how I wore her today, with APC sweater, levi's shorts, fur from a furrier in iceland and chanel flats.
> 
> View attachment 2190426


Yahoo! Congrats, that's a treasure you have there Myrkur, love your mod pics...more please...Where did you find such a beauty, if you don't mind sharing? Can you give a few details on the leather, the year etc...Sorry but I am a fervent H lover


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Yahoo! Congrats, that's a treasure you have there Myrkur, love your mod pics...more please...Where did you find such a beauty, if you don't mind sharing? Can you give a few details on the leather, the year etc...Sorry but I am a fervent H lover



Thanks, I found her on eBay. I had in mind to buy a new one, since they are ridiculously priced even secondhand, but when I saw this, I couldn't let her go! I was afraid it might be even fake for the price, but I think that has to do with it's condition (no box, dustbag, key and some scratches) because I had it authenticated and couldn't find anything 'fake' myself. It has a T with a circle on it, so it's from 1990. The leather is courcheval and the color chocolate. I believe it's a size 32, have too measure it for sure.


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Thanks, I found her on eBay. I had in mind to buy a new one, since they are ridiculously priced even secondhand, but when I saw this, I couldn't let her go! I was afraid it might be even fake for the price, but I think that has to do with it's condition (no box, dustbag, key and some scratches) because I had it authenticated and couldn't find anything 'fake' myself. It has a T with a circle on it, so it's from 1990. The leather is courcheval and the color chocolate. I believe it's a size 32, have too measure it for sure.


Its lovely, nothing beats vintage IMO esp Hermès...so chic!


----------



## keodi

Myrkur said:


> Tadaaa, here she is.



stunning! congrats on your new purchase

I haven't purchased anything for May.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I just bought a pair of jeans and some white Converse shoes. Practical buys, but it's still 1 too many this month with the Anniel flats! 

So now I'm _not_ allowed to buy more, as I'm going to London for a little shopping spree soon. Don't know if I can stick to only two items but we'll see 

Hope you're all better at sticking to your shopping goals than me, ladies


----------



## Myrkur

keodi said:


> stunning! congrats on your new purchase
> 
> I haven't purchased anything for May.



Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

I'm going to hermes today. Buy a twilly for my K, so when it's fixed, the handle won't get ruined. I'm also going to see if they have the jumping boots in stock, since they have all sizes in stock on the website and I'm afraid they will be gone in July when I get back from summer vacation, so I'll buy them in advance and buy nothing till August.


----------



## LeeMiller

Myrkur said:


> Indeed, only the bottom sides are a bit damaged as shown on the photos in the listing, but I'll look into that later! She was really worth it and I think I got a pretty good deal with the price 2500. I want to buy a twilly now for the handle, maybe this weekend I'll go into the city, I have to take a link from my watch anyway since it's too big.
> 
> This is how I wore her today, with APC sweater, levi's shorts, fur from a furrier in iceland and chanel flats.
> 
> View attachment 2190426



I love your modeling pic!  I've been thinking about a Kelly myself.  I need to try one on in real life first.


----------



## LeeMiller

Jesssh said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a question.
> 
> I'm thinking about these sandals, which are on sale:
> 
> View attachment 2187323
> 
> 
> I want some black sandals with a 3" heel to wear with jeans, and I was thinking about a wedge or block heel. But most wedges and block heels in black seem clunky to me, even when they have a nude or neutral colored heel. Still I like the idea of a wedge or block heel because I can walk in the shoes a lot without wearing out the heel.
> 
> Should I wait until I find the perfect wedge or block heel? Or will they be too clunky in black and should I go for the thinner heel instead?
> 
> Could I wear these with bootcut jeans as well as skinny-er jeans?



I can see these more with skinny than boot cut jeans.  That is the hard thing with shoes.  It is surprisingly easy to end up with several pairs of *basic* black shoes.   I have a silly amount of shoes, but I also never worry about having the *right* shoes.


----------



## Jesssh

LeeMiller said:


> I can see these more with skinny than boot cut jeans.  That is the hard thing with shoes.  It is surprisingly easy to end up with several pairs of *basic* black shoes.   I have a silly amount of shoes, but I also never worry about having the *right* shoes.



Thanks for responding! I ordered the sandals last night. And I bought a few new nail polish colors to go with them because I was so excited. We'll see how they work out.

I'll try them with trousers and skirts too. I just liked them so much more than the wedges and block heels I saw.

I'm losing weight so maybe I'll buy more skinny pants after I get to my goal weight.  (Maybe even venture into the world of shorts, although that would be a stretch.  )


----------



## Flip88

What a fabulous outfit, love all of it



Myrkur said:


> Indeed, only the bottom sides are a bit damaged as shown on the photos in the listing, but I'll look into that later! She was really worth it and I think I got a pretty good deal with the price 2500. I want to buy a twilly now for the handle, maybe this weekend I'll go into the city, I have to take a link from my watch anyway since it's too big.
> 
> This is how I wore her today, with APC sweater, levi's shorts, fur from a furrier in iceland and chanel flats.
> 
> View attachment 2190426


----------



## Myrkur

LeeMiller said:


> I love your modeling pic!  I've been thinking about a Kelly myself.  I need to try one on in real life first.





Flip88 said:


> What a fabulous outfit, love all of it



Thank you ladies! I actually have a funny story to tell about my bag. I was in the H store today, I was 98% sure that the bag was authentic, I had it authenticated and when I received it, I immediately compared it with authentic kellys from the same period, but still that 2%  I had that feeling, just because you never know. The SA in the H store was super nice and really took the time to inspect my bag and she finally came to the conclusion that it's authentic. She then told me that this morning, another lady came in also with a Kelly, in box leather, but also from the same period as my bag (mine is 1990s). When I told her I paid 2500 and she said the women 6000 we both had a bit of an omg moment, I am so lucky!! Hahaha. I felt so good after that  I also got a twilly, I'll try to take a photo tomorrow. Finding that Kelly by accident was NOT good for my one a month.... 

This is how I wore her today


----------



## LeeMiller

What I like about how you style the Kelly is that you look modern and young.  I used to think a Kelly might age me too much and I like an edgier look on weekends but lately I've been thinking it would be a good investment since it would last years and maintain resale value.  ( still love my Pradas. )


----------



## Myrkur

LeeMiller said:


> What I like about how you style the Kelly is that you look modern and young.  I used to think a Kelly might age me too much and I like an edgier look on weekends but lately I've been thinking it would be a good investment since it would last years and maintain resale value.  ( still love my Pradas. )



Thank you. Yeah that is a bit of a problem for me, I always dress up casually, even when I do not want too hahaha. I am half asian and I look kind of young in my face, so I want to dress a bit more 'older' (it just never seem to work for me somehow?) because people always think I'm much younger then I really am. Which is a compliment when you are older I guess, but not when you're in your 20's


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Thank you ladies! I actually have a funny story to tell about my bag. I was in the H store today, I was 98% sure that the bag was authentic, I had it authenticated and when I received it, I immediately compared it with authentic kellys from the same period, but still that 2%  I had that feeling, just because you never know. The SA in the H store was super nice and really took the time to inspect my bag and she finally came to the conclusion that it's authentic. She then told me that this morning, another lady came in also with a Kelly, in box leather, but also from the same period as my bag (mine is 1990s). When I told her I paid 2500 and she said the women 6000 we both had a bit of an omg moment, I am so lucky!! Hahaha. I felt so good after that  I also got a twilly, I'll try to take a photo tomorrow. *Finding that Kelly by accident was NOT good for my one a month.... *
> 
> This is how I wore her today


Oh but you sure did well at that price! I love these mod pics, please keep on inspiring us (and enabling too, you devil)


----------



## JDN

Wish I discovered this thread sooner....this month alone I got 3 bal motos among other things....

But next month....I'm gonna try to do the one-ish a month thing and see how it works out...wish me luck!!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

JDN said:


> Wish I discovered this thread sooner....this month alone I got 3 bal motos among other things....
> 
> But next month....I'm gonna try to do the one-ish a month thing and see how it works out...wish me luck!!!


I've found out that I tend to shop more if I don't plan my shopping. Earlier this year I made a shopping list and stuck to it, while now with no list I just get tempted by all the new summer items. Also I make up soooo many excuses why this particular item won't count 

So I think you need to think your wardrobe through - what do you _need_ and what do you have plenty of? Do you want to buy more quality items? More work wear? It helps a lot to think your wardrobe goal through 

Good luck!


----------



## Myrkur

I bought a few things for my basic wardrobe (i'm sorry i keep posting about it here, but i just cant find another thread that would fit this topic, if it bothers anhone, do tell) but the top and shorts were super big and they were size 34, so weird, that's why i prefer shopping in real instead of internet shopping, except that it's always so busy.. But i am keeping this dress, it makes me feel very feminine


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> I bought a few things for my basic wardrobe (i'm sorry i keep posting about it here, but i just cant find another thread that would fit this topic, if it bothers anhone, do tell) but the top and shorts were super big and they were size 34, so weird, that's why i prefer shopping in real instead of internet shopping, except that it's always so busy.. But i am keeping this dress, it makes me feel very feminine
> View attachment 2197151


It looks amazing on you. Very elegant


----------



## LeeMiller

Myrkur said:


> I bought a few things for my basic wardrobe (i'm sorry i keep posting about it here, but i just cant find another thread that would fit this topic, if it bothers anhone, do tell) but the top and shorts were super big and they were size 34, so weird, that's why i prefer shopping in real instead of internet shopping, except that it's always so busy.. But i am keeping this dress, it makes me feel very feminine
> View attachment 2197151



I like your posts!  And that dress is very pretty!


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> I bought a few things for my basic wardrobe (i'm sorry i keep posting about it here, but i just cant find another thread that would fit this topic, if it bothers anhone, do tell) but the top and shorts were super big and they were size 34, so weird, that's why i prefer shopping in real instead of internet shopping, except that it's always so busy.. But i am keeping this dress, it makes me feel very feminine
> View attachment 2197151



We loooove your photos. Please post details of the dress. ( Brand price etc) It suits you and it looks like a great staple... it's bound to look good with the Kelly!


----------



## Myrkur

Thank you for the kind words  *ladysarah* the dress is from COS (I'm a COS addict!)  It was 60 euros. Here is a link to the dress: http://www.cosstores.com/Shop/Women/Dresses/Caped_jersey_dress/46881-5225325.1#c-6549384  I've added the belt myself.


----------



## jellybebe

Sales galore! I'm trying to be good and to buy only pieces I truly want. I've got my eye on a Vanessa Bruno jacket and maybe a pair of Golden Goose sneakers.


----------



## newmommy_va

Tell me about it!

I've found so many pieces from my wardrobe wishlist... it's sheer torture. I don't know if I should limit myself by number, budget, or "really really want _err_ need". 

Or forgo the sales altogether and be content with what I already have! Yeah right. That's so _not_ going to happen!!

Ack!! 



jellybebe said:


> Sales galore! I'm trying to be good and to buy only pieces I truly want. I've got my eye on a Vanessa Bruno jacket and maybe a pair of Golden Goose sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198284
> View attachment 2198285


----------



## jellybebe

newmommy_va said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> I've found so many pieces from my wardrobe wishlist... it's sheer torture. I don't know if I should limit myself by number, budget, or "really really want _err_ need".
> 
> Or forgo the sales altogether and be content with what I already have! Yeah right. That's so _not_ going to happen!!
> 
> Ack!!



A couple of pieces that you really love and would never otherwise find on sale? You're right, it's totally overwhelming. I had to narrow down by site and number of pieces per site!


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> Sales galore! I'm trying to be good and to buy only pieces I truly want. I've got my eye on a Vanessa Bruno jacket and maybe a pair of Golden Goose sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198284
> View attachment 2198285



Have you tried on those sneakers?  They remind me of my leather low top converse which unfortunately have zero support for walking. 

Omg sales.  Several things are on order but I'm working hard at being very picky.   So far two pairs of shoes, a jacket and a top.  I did get told I have the best shoes at work today - by a male coworker no less!

Let's all be picky this sales season!


----------



## newmommy_va

Unfortunately, what I _need_ are basic tees to wear on outings with my little one. And maybe another pair of Sanita clogs. So _not_ fun to shop for "necessary" accoutrement!

On the other hand, what I _want_ from the designer sale is beautiful dresses and pretty shoes. _Sigh._ When it comes to quality over quantity, I'd rather spend $$$ on gorgeous finds from the designer sale than $ on basics. 

So far, I haven't caved. But... it's only a matter of time before the - who can sit on their hands the longest - game of waiting until the _last _reductions - goes into full swing... 



jellybebe said:


> A couple of pieces that you really love and would never otherwise find on sale? You're right, it's totally overwhelming. I had to narrow down by site and number of pieces per site!





LeeMiller said:


> Omg sales.  Several things are on order but I'm working hard at being very picky.   So far two pairs of shoes, a jacket and a top.  I did get told I have the best shoes at work today - by a male coworker no less!
> 
> Let's all be picky this sales season!


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> Have you tried on those sneakers?  They remind me of my leather low top converse which unfortunately have zero support for walking.
> 
> Omg sales.  Several things are on order but I'm working hard at being very picky.   So far two pairs of shoes, a jacket and a top.  I did get told I have the best shoes at work today - by a male coworker no less!
> 
> Let's all be picky this sales season!



No I haven't tried GG sneakers but Flower has a pair and it sounds like they have a tiny platform so maybe they have a bit more support? I have a pair of high-top Converse and find them very comfy and supportive. I love the look of high-tops but find them tough to take off and put on quickly, which is why I want the GGs, as they have a side zipper. I'm going to try and wait to see if they get reduced further in the sale.


----------



## ladysarah

I went back and read this thread- so amusing and love all the photos! Some great edited choices here. Especially love jellybebe's
However it does need to be renamed the 'monthly mega shopping spree' thread.


evietiger said:


> April purchases:
> 1. Hermes crocodile Kelly Pochette in Rouge H
> 2. Hermes Herbag in orange
> 3. Goyard St. Louis PM in yellow
> 4. Balenciaga City Rose Gold in Cassis
> 5. Theory black and white stripe shift dress
> 6. Helmut Lang white t
> 7. Splendid white t
> 8. Splendid black t
> 9. Valentino rockstud heels in red patent leather
> 10. FS/NY French Sole flats in orange
> 11. FS/NY French sole flats in nude/black
> 12. Theory grey cardigan



Wow! How are you getting on with the Kelly pochette? Do you use her much?




Jesssh said:


> It's only March 5th and I'm into my -ish piece. I wanted to make another work suit out of pieces in my closet and I needed a button down shirt. (I only had one other non-shiny one in my current wardrobe and it's white.) At least it was on sale - I spent about $45:
> 
> View attachment 2095492
> 
> http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=51166&vid=1&pid=429795122
> 
> I'm pairing it with a black & white tight weave tweed blazer (with a lapel) and black cotton gabardine trousers. I think I may replace the shirt buttons with purple or gray buttons so they blend in a little more.
> 
> To summarize 2013 purchases:
> 
> January - navy leather moto jacket
> February - olive suede nike wedge sneakers
> March - black trench coat & light periwinkle scarf, purple button-down shirt
> 
> Still hoping to like the black RM TPF bag for April.


I love the shirt in your photo! Looking back on the purchase do you wear it much? Any modelling shots...


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> No I haven't tried GG sneakers but Flower has a pair and it sounds like they have a tiny platform so maybe they have a bit more support? I have a pair of high-top Converse and find them very comfy and supportive. I love the look of high-tops but find them tough to take off and put on quickly, which is why I want the GGs, as they have a side zipper. I'm going to try and wait to see if they get reduced further in the sale.


Hiya! GG sneakers are very easy to pull on and off and they do have a bit more support around the ankles than the Converse but don't count on them to have the best support either...I have 2 pairs and the top is still loose, you have to tighten the laces if you want more support.
I am also going through the dilemna, sales are just toooooo tempting but I have to stop. (unless the mark down is so interesting and the item is still on my list...) This is going to be tough but I am happy sales start a month later than you all in the US, it leaves me a bit of time to think it all over and hopefully I shall be VERY good...I do the same as jelly, I only go on 2 or 3 sites at the most...Less temptations, plus the weather has been so bad that I still haven't worn my dresses nor sandals.
ladysarah is right, I am meant to be at one item a month but have been at 2/3 max which isn't so bad considering my shopping history. Honestly though, this thread has helped me, I know we are trying (well, evietiger, I am not sure about you) and it's going to be fun to see how all hell goes loose on this thread during sale season, haha!


----------



## jellybebe

I am already having second thoughts about that Vanessa Bruno jacket I posted above. I am now considering the IM Malky but I wonder if it's just too crazy/distinctive?


----------



## LeeMiller

Thanks for the review on the shoes.  I meant that converse aren't very cushiony on the soles, ankle support isn't a problem for me.  

Ugh have too much on order.  Will decide what the keep when it gets here:

- Helmut Lang jacket
- A. Wang tees x2
- A. Wang sweatshirt
- Prada heels x2 
- DKNY jacket
- Preen sweater

Most of it on sale, but still!  

I also ordered a pink diamond band.   I may be in for a ban after this....


----------



## jellybebe

Omg! I found these Sandro sneakers on sale for 50% off! I have wanted these for over a year and never expected to find them! Needless to say, I got these instead of the GGs.


----------



## Myrkur

LeeMiller said:


> Thanks for the review on the shoes.  I meant that converse aren't very cushiony on the soles, ankle support isn't a problem for me.
> 
> Ugh have too much on order.  Will decide what the keep when it gets here:
> 
> - Helmut Lang jacket
> - A. Wang tees x2
> - A. Wang sweatshirt
> - Prada heels x2
> - DKNY jacket
> - Preen sweater
> 
> Most of it on sale, but still!
> 
> I also ordered a pink diamond band.   I may be in for a ban after this....


Pfewww. Good to know I'm not the only one who is bad  I just bought a H carré today and just ordered a twilly and jumping boots online bhahaha. I'm going on summer vacation in a week, when I come back, I will be good again and continue my one a month


----------



## Jesssh

jellybebe said:


> Omg! I found these Sandro sneakers on sale for 50% off! I have wanted these for over a year and never expected to find them! Needless to say, I got these instead of the GGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201138



Oooooooooooooooh..............


----------



## scumone

Super inspiring posts!  I am going to start this in July or August as soon as I can regroup myself.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Checking in since it's the end of the month, how did everybody do?

I had to return my nude Prada's, they were too big and all sold out in my size right now. So I'm at zero-ish for the month. My ish were 2 basics black tops I picked up for a good deal. I stayed strong and avoided the temptation of the designer sales!


----------



## Jesssh

I got a head start on June. I was scouting for sandals and a purse that hadn't come out yet, and the SA called me early to get my order so they arrived yesterday. Of course, both are gorgeous and will not be returned. So these will be my "one" and "ish" for June:




Coach Penny Purse in Robin's EGG (a lighter color than Robin), and Kamea black sandals for almost half off (sale with PCE). The sandals appear delicate but look great with jeans and fun nail polish. I think I made the right choice picking delicate-looking sandals in black since I have light skin. (Big clunky black wedges would have looked big and clunky on me.  )


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Omg! I found these Sandro sneakers on sale for 50% off! I have wanted these for over a year and never expected to find them! Needless to say, I got these instead of the GGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201138



Those are stupendous!! And what a deal!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> I am already having second thoughts about that Vanessa Bruno jacket I posted above. I am now considering the IM Malky but I wonder if it's just too crazy/distinctive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2199592
> View attachment 2199593



I considered this one, too. It is utterly adorable.  What held me back is how very statementy it is...I've noticed that I don't wear my more dramatic outerwear pieces often, because they seem a little too memorable to be busting out very frequently. Like, "Oh look, there's Kristy in that crazy jacket AGAIN."   The shame is that dramatic jackets tend to be more expensive, so the cost-per-wear is dubious. If money were no object, I'd buy dramatic outer pieces on a daily basis and think nothing of it!  But since I don't have a money tree, I'll buy a statement jacket only once in a blue moon, and only if I'm absolutely head-over-heels gaga for it. Just my personal perspective!


----------



## evietiger

ladysarah said:


> Wow! How are you getting on with the Kelly pochette? Do you use her much?



Absolutely love it. It's matte croc so for me it's very versatile. I wear it with jeans and tees sometimes. It fits all I need.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> I considered this one, too. It is utterly adorable.  What held me back is how very statementy it is...I've noticed that I don't wear my more dramatic outerwear pieces often, because they seem a little too memorable to be busting out very frequently. Like, "Oh look, there's Kristy in that crazy jacket AGAIN."   The shame is that dramatic jackets tend to be more expensive, so the cost-per-wear is dubious. If money were no object, I'd buy dramatic outer pieces on a daily basis and think nothing of it!  But since I don't have a money tree, I'll buy a statement jacket only once in a blue moon, and only if I'm absolutely head-over-heels gaga for it. Just my personal perspective!



Oh you are always my voice of reason! Thank you! It's true, I bought the Zara embroidered one too and haven't really had a chance to wear it so I would be heartbroken if I spent $1000 on a jacket I never wore.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Oh you are always my voice of reason! Thank you! It's true, I bought the Zara embroidered one too and haven't really had a chance to wear it so I would be heartbroken if I spent $1000 on a jacket I never wore.



You got the black and gold embroidered Zara jacket, too?  I love mine and actually wear it a lot because I think it is juuuust understated enough (barely) to wear regularly.  But do you LOOOOVE the Malky? If so, get it! I love my Jordan jacket even though I only wear it a couple times a year, and I don't regret that purchase. Just knowing that such a special piece is in my closet waiting for me makes me happy. So the question is whether it's special to you enough where you know you'll love it, even if it's mostly just sitting in the closet.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> You got the black and gold embroidered Zara jacket, too?  I love mine and actually wear it a lot because I think it is juuuust understated enough (barely) to wear regularly.  But do you LOOOOVE the Malky? If so, get it! I love my Jordan jacket even though I only wear it a couple times a year, and I don't regret that purchase. Just knowing that such a special piece is in my closet waiting for me makes me happy. So the question is whether it's special to you enough where you know you'll love it, even if it's mostly just sitting in the closet.



I don't love the Malky as much as I would love the Jordan or Reilly if I owned those, if that makes sense. I like the Malky a lot, but it's a bit campy and silly, which I like, but for $1000+ I guess that I would prefer to own a more "serious" jacket that I would feel very special wearing.


----------



## neenabengals

Gorgeous buys everyone!  Although .... is there anyone here doing 1 a month at the moment?  

Jellybebe - love the Malky but if you dont wear your Zara jacket, Im not sure you would get more wear out of the Malky.  I have the Zara jacket too and love it so much.    Love your Sandro sneakers, are they comfortable?

I totally failed in the month of May.......my June purchases are:
DKNY cotton pants - 50% discount
http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...tton-twill-trousers.html?colour=MULTICOLOURED

Oversized shirt
http://www.atterleyroad.com/oversized-white-shirt-3.html

And also just ordered these from net a porter - Im not 100% they will fit but the pattern is stunning.  They would go with all my neutral basics.  My DKNY SA has these and they look fabulous on her.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/363310


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengals said:


> Gorgeous buys everyone!  Although .... is there anyone here doing 1 a month at the moment?
> 
> Jellybebe - love the Malky but if you dont wear your Zara jacket, Im not sure you would get more wear out of the Malky.  I have the Zara jacket too and love it so much.    Love your Sandro sneakers, are they comfortable?
> 
> I totally failed in the month of May.......my June purchases are:
> DKNY cotton pants - 50% discount
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...tton-twill-trousers.html?colour=MULTICOLOURED
> 
> Oversized shirt
> http://www.atterleyroad.com/oversized-white-shirt-3.html
> 
> And also just ordered these from net a porter - Im not 100% they will fit but the pattern is stunning.  They would go with all my neutral basics.  My DKNY SA has these and they look fabulous on her.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/363310



I sure am not sticking to the one/month rule, which is unfortunate. I tried to post my purchases for this month but I couldn't remember all of them, which is sad. I got a gorgeous IRO Bradley jacket on sale, a Helmut sweater on sale, a Club Monaco sweater on sale and the Sandro runners this last week alone! Very bad. 

The Sandro sneakers are quite comfortable. I'm not sure how they compare to the IM sneakers though.


----------



## jellybebe




----------



## unfurling

I just found this forum and found this thread, and I LOVE this idea! I'm going to start this month, and I just purchased something yesterday so I'm already all set for the month... I'll post a pic when it arrives


----------



## ladysarah

Love this thread- even though no one is actually doing the one a month- there are some great finds. Personally I found that the best way to limit shopping is keeping busy doing other things. : 1.yoga being one of my favourite pastimes
Yoga Course 
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/yoga-course-1.0/id595191881?mt=8 I can do it at home as well using this app. 2. Cleaning and reorganising my wardrobe. Honestly this sounds like its no fun but once I got going loved the results. http://www.totalwardrobecare.co.uk/xcart/Anti-Moth-Sachets-and-Bags/ I bought little gifts for my clothes. ( those that survived the ruthless cull...) 3. Going to exhibitions. That became an obsession last month I must have been around all the major London museums. I especially loved the Hermes one- though that has created a new obsession. scarves!!!


----------



## flower71

newmommy_va said:


> Unfortunately, what I _need_ are basic tees to wear on outings with my little one. And maybe another pair of Sanita clogs. So _not_ fun to shop for "necessary" accoutrement!
> 
> On the other hand, what I _want_ from the designer sale is beautiful dresses and pretty shoes. _Sigh._ When it comes to quality over quantity, I'd rather spend $$$ on gorgeous finds from the designer sale than $ on basics.
> 
> So far, I haven't caved. But... it's only a matter of time before the - who can sit on their hands the longest - game of waiting until the _last _reductions - goes into full swing...


OMG, this is so me right now...I have to be good, I have to be good and shop my closet that's full enough, really...



JDN said:


> Wish I discovered this thread sooner....this month alone I got 3 bal motos among other things....
> 
> But next month....I'm gonna try to do the one-ish a month thing and see how it works out...wish me luck!!!


 Good luck on this one...We are all in the same boat so welcome



ladysarah said:


> Love this thread- even though no one is actually doing the one a month- there are some great finds. Personally I found that the best way to limit shopping is keeping busy doing other things. : 1.yoga being one of my favourite pastimes
> Yoga Course
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/yoga-course-1.0/id595191881?mt=8 I can do it at home as well using this app. 2. Cleaning and reorganising my wardrobe. Honestly this sounds like its no fun but once I got going loved the results. http://www.totalwardrobecare.co.uk/xcart/Anti-Moth-Sachets-and-Bags/ I bought little gifts for my clothes. ( those that survived the ruthless cull...) 3. Going to exhibitions. That became an obsession last month I must have been around all the major London museums. I especially loved the Hermes one- though that has created a new obsession. scarves!!!


This is what I have told myself again and again...Just be busy with other interests and this shopping frenzy will be eased...But when i get home from work and put the kiddos to bed and get ready for something interesting to do...well, I am stuck (with my laptop and my books around me on my couch...wondering if it's too late to go running or to the movies)!
I am not sure where your H scarves obsession will lead you but be very careful, dear. I have been there, and now I am here


----------



## am2022

ADORABLE... JELLY.
I really want a white/ cream jacket so stopping my affair with black jackets/ black bags at this point!!!   But this is so gorgy!  Mod pics please!



jellybebe said:


> View attachment 2204610


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> ADORABLE... JELLY.
> I really want a white/ cream jacket so stopping my affair with black jackets/ black bags at this point!!!   But this is so gorgy!  Mod pics please!



It comes in cream too!


----------



## ladysarah

jellybebe said:


> It comes in cream too!



You are evil!



flower71 said:


> OMG,
> 
> This is what I have told myself again and again...Just be busy with other interests and this shopping frenzy will be eased...
> I am not sure where your H scarves obsession will lead you but be very careful, dear. I have been there, and now I am here



ha! Indeed here we are! Last night I used the famous app
Yoga Course 
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/yoga-course-1.0/id595191881?mt=8
To do a good session. It left me feeling all calm and serene...I am looking for another app to teach me how to play the piano. There is a lady here who plays piano. I don't expect to play it well, just to impress the dog. I will keep you posted if I get any scarves- but I am thinking more home decor rather than outfit accessory....


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Far too much shopping already, but I got some good basics and the sandals I've been looking for. Also got a new Mulberry Bayswater:


----------



## newmommy_va

It was actually easier for me to stick to 1(ish) a month, when we were still in Winter. But when Spring arrived, I realized that I actually _needed_ some additions to my Spring/Summer wardrobe. Ugh.

For me, since joining the quality over quantity club, I've found that shopping ebbs and flows. I love when I find a lot of great buys - all at once. Then, it's easier to buy nothing or 1 item a month, for a while. But, if I'm working off an unfinished shopping list, I shop a lot more, see a lot more, and am sorely tempted by a lot more. Ack!!



COPENHAGEN said:


> I've found out that I tend to shop more if I don't plan my shopping. *Earlier this year I made a shopping list and stuck to it, while now with no list I just get tempted by all the new summer items. *Also I make up soooo many excuses why this particular item won't count
> 
> So I think you need to think your wardrobe through - what do you _need_ and what do you have plenty of? Do you want to buy more quality items? More work wear? It helps a lot to think your wardrobe goal through
> 
> Good luck!



I've enjoyed the 1(ish) a month, too - but at times - it has certainly felt a little enabling. 

On the other hand, sometimes sacrifices must be made, and more than 1(ish) items are inevitably purchased in a month. 

As for the sales, let the craziness commence!! lol. I have my eye on a dress - that - if it's reduced further - will be my splurge. Of course, the matching shoes are _not_ on sale, but they'll be making it into my shopping cart, too. resents



flower71 said:


> I am also going through the dilemna, sales are just toooooo tempting but I have to stop. (unless the mark down is so interesting and the item is still on my list...) This is going to be tough but I am happy sales start a month later than you all in the US, it leaves me a bit of time to think it all over and hopefully I shall be VERY good...I do the same as jelly, I only go on 2 or 3 sites at the most...Less temptations, plus the weather has been so bad that I still haven't worn my dresses nor sandals.
> ladysarah is right, *I am meant to be at one item a month but have been at 2/3 max which isn't so bad considering my shopping history. Honestly though, this thread has helped me, I know we are trying (well, evietiger, I am not sure about you) and it's going to be fun to see how all hell goes loose on this thread during sale season, haha!*



Congrats on your sale haul!!

As for the ban... I _should_ be on ban island, but I've bribed the guards with homemade ganache truffles, in exchange for my freedom. 






LeeMiller said:


> Thanks for the review on the shoes.  I meant that converse aren't very cushiony on the soles, ankle support isn't a problem for me.
> 
> Ugh have too much on order.  Will decide what the keep when it gets here:
> 
> - Helmut Lang jacket
> - A. Wang tees x2
> - A. Wang sweatshirt
> - Prada heels x2
> - DKNY jacket
> - Preen sweater
> 
> Most of it on sale, but still!
> 
> I also ordered a pink diamond band.   I may be in for a ban after this....



Wow! Congrats!!



jellybebe said:


> Omg! I found these Sandro sneakers on sale for 50% off! I have wanted these for over a year and never expected to find them! Needless to say, I got these instead of the GGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201138


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh my. Do we get demerits if we're bombing? Or do we get merit badges for _looking fabulous_? LOL.

Sorry the pumps didn't work out for you, but congrats on avoiding the temptations of the designer sales!! 

btw, I generally find Prada to run tts, as opposed to most designers that require sizing up for a comfortable fit. (While I find Prada sport - or linea rossa - to run a little large to size.)



BagsNBaubles said:


> Checking in since it's the end of the month, how did everybody do?
> 
> I had to return my nude Prada's, they were too big and all sold out in my size right now. So I'm at zero-ish for the month. My ish were 2 basics black tops I picked up for a good deal. I stayed strong and avoided the temptation of the designer sales!



Saw your wish list items posted in the Hermes forum. Hopefully someone will help you find them!



Myrkur said:


> Pfewww. Good to know I'm not the only one who is bad  I just bought a H carré today and just ordered a twilly and jumping boots online bhahaha. I'm going on summer vacation in a week, when I come back, I will be good again and continue my one a month



Pfft.  Congrats on your buys!



neenabengals said:


> *Gorgeous buys everyone!  Although .... is there anyone here doing 1 a month at the moment?*
> 
> 
> I totally failed in the month of May.......my June purchases are:
> DKNY cotton pants - 50% discount
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...tton-twill-trousers.html?colour=MULTICOLOURED
> 
> Oversized shirt
> http://www.atterleyroad.com/oversized-white-shirt-3.html
> 
> And also just ordered these from net a porter - Im not 100% they will fit but the pattern is stunning.  They would go with all my neutral basics.  My DKNY SA has these and they look fabulous on her.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/363310



Oh no! lol. I keep a tally of everything I purchase. Sometimes, when I look back, I shake my head in disbelief. Sigh. But I tend to feel that way when I'm hard on myself about not sticking to the "1 a month". The truth is, most of my purchases have made sense for me... and that's what matters. 



jellybebe said:


> I sure am not sticking to the one/month rule, which is unfortunate. *I tried to post my purchases for this month but I couldn't remember all of them, which is sad.* I got a gorgeous IRO Bradley jacket on sale, a Helmut sweater on sale, a Club Monaco sweater on sale and the Sandro runners this last week alone! Very bad.
> 
> The Sandro sneakers are quite comfortable. I'm not sure how they compare to the IM sneakers though.



Yup. Except for a few summer basics, my closet is full enough, too. But I still can't get _one dress_ from the designer sale, out of my mind... Eeek!!

As for distractions...  I've repaired, hemmed, and altered a dozen articles of clothing, I've finally created a spreadsheet of my wardrobe purchases for record-keeping, I've painted my nails, I've baked, I've blogged, I've read, I've tried to learn a new language, again.. lol... but when something sticks in my mind, it sticks. And sticks. And sticks. lol. 

Here's one of my distractions from May - this book:






flower71 said:


> OMG, this is so me right now...I have to be good, I have to be good and shop my closet that's full enough, really...
> 
> Good luck on this one...We are all in the same boat so welcome
> 
> This is what I have told myself again and again...Just be busy with other interests and this shopping frenzy will be eased...But when i get home from work and put the kiddos to bed and get ready for something interesting to do...well, I am stuck (with my laptop and my books around me on my couch...wondering if it's too late to go running or to the movies)!


----------



## Myrkur

newmommy_va said:


> Oh my. Do we get demerits if we're bombing? Or do we get merit badges for _looking fabulous_? LOL.
> 
> Sorry the pumps didn't work out for you, but congrats on avoiding the temptations of the designer sales!!
> 
> btw, I generally find Prada to run tts, as opposed to most designers that require sizing up for a comfortable fit. (While I find Prada sport - or linea rossa - to run a little large to size.)
> 
> 
> 
> Saw your wish list items posted in the Hermes forum. Hopefully someone will help you find them!
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft.  Congrats on your buys!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! lol. I keep a tally of everything I purchase. Sometimes, when I look back, I shake my head in disbelief. Sigh. But I tend to feel that way when I'm hard on myself about not sticking to the "1 a month". The truth is, most of my purchases have made sense for me... and that's what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Except for a few summer basics, my closet is full enough, too. But I still can't get _one dress_ from the designer sale, out of my mind... Eeek!!
> 
> As for distractions...  I've repaired, hemmed, and altered a dozen articles of clothing, I've finally created a spreadsheet of my wardrobe purchases for record-keeping, I've painted my nails, I've baked, I've blogged, I've read, I've tried to learn a new language, again.. lol... but when something sticks in my mind, it sticks. And sticks. And sticks. lol.
> 
> Here's one of my distractions from May - this book:
> 
> View attachment 2207618


Thank you! I remembered my SA saying two weeks ago that they had the asian cut jumping boots in stock in the Brussels store, so I called them and they did! So I ordered them and they are on their way to Amsterdam. I'll be picking them up on Thursday woohoo and I can leave my other pair of jumping boots which did not fit there in the store.


----------



## LeeMiller

I'm keeping these Pradas and returning the other pair I bought.  I really hope they don't get dirty fast.  I actually almost got these at full price.  Otherwise not sure what else I'm keeping yet but this is #2 for April I believe?  And more shockingly only the 2nd pair of shoes I've bought all year.


----------



## LeeMiller

Newmommyva your post cracks me up! My distraction is working plus toddler at home while my DH is out of town.  That pic of chocolate is ridiculous!


----------



## Myrkur

newmommy_va said:


> Oh my. Do we get demerits if we're bombing? Or do we get merit badges for _looking fabulous_? LOL.
> 
> Sorry the pumps didn't work out for you, but congrats on avoiding the temptations of the designer sales!!
> 
> btw, I generally find Prada to run tts, as opposed to most designers that require sizing up for a comfortable fit. (While I find Prada sport - or linea rossa - to run a little large to size.)
> 
> 
> 
> Saw your wish list items posted in the Hermes forum. Hopefully someone will help you find them!
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft.  Congrats on your buys!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! lol. I keep a tally of everything I purchase. Sometimes, when I look back, I shake my head in disbelief. Sigh. But I tend to feel that way when I'm hard on myself about not sticking to the "1 a month". The truth is, most of my purchases have made sense for me... and that's what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Except for a few summer basics, my closet is full enough, too. But I still can't get _one dress_ from the designer sale, out of my mind... Eeek!!
> 
> As for distractions...  I've repaired, hemmed, and altered a dozen articles of clothing, I've finally created a spreadsheet of my wardrobe purchases for record-keeping, I've painted my nails, I've baked, I've blogged, I've read, I've tried to learn a new language, again.. lol... but when something sticks in my mind, it sticks. And sticks. And sticks. lol.
> 
> Here's one of my distractions from May - this book:
> 
> View attachment 2207618


Lol I don't even try to distract myself anymore, I know I will buy it anyway when I can't get something out of my mind


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Lol I don't even try to distract myself anymore, I know I will buy it anyway when I can't get something out of my mind



Agreed! Although my problem is determining whether I really want something or if it's just a passing fancy.


----------



## lucywife

I did well, I think, I only bought two t-shirts. And a dress that I ordered today I kept in my yoox dream box for months and months, so it's not a passing fancy, right?  I'm done for June.


----------



## Myrkur

Oh gosh, I didn't even notice it's June already, so new month and I have to feel less guilty about my purchases hahaha


----------



## flower71

ladysarah said:


> You are evil!
> 
> 
> 
> ha! Indeed here we are! Last night I used the famous app
> Yoga Course
> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/yoga-course-1.0/id595191881?mt=8
> To do a good session. It left me feeling all calm and serene...I am looking for another app to teach me how to play the piano. There is a lady here who plays piano. *I don't expect to play it well, just to impress the dog*. I will keep you posted if I get any scarves- but I am thinking more home decor rather than outfit accessory....


haha! I don't play like your sister, but I amworking on it! I am also more home decor these days, the sunny days are here again, so gardening and enjoying outdoors in the sun, now that's my yoga


----------



## JDN

flower71 said:


> OMG, this is so me right now...I have to be good, I have to be good and shop my closet that's full enough, really...
> 
> Good luck on this one...We are all in the same boat so welcome
> 
> 
> This is what I have told myself again and again...Just be busy with other interests and this shopping frenzy will be eased...But when i get home from work and put the kiddos to bed and get ready for something interesting to do...well, I am stuck (with my laptop and my books around me on my couch...wondering if it's too late to go running or to the movies)!
> I am not sure where your H scarves obsession will lead you but be very careful, dear. I have been there, and now I am here



Lol thanks....so I got my one for the month....lets see if I can stay away from the "-ish"

Got the chloe Susanna's in nude for an awesome price!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> Lol thanks....so I got my one for the month....lets see if I can stay away from the "-ish"
> 
> Got the chloe Susanna's in nude for an awesome price!!!!



Great choice!


----------



## flower71

JDN said:


> Lol thanks....so I got my one for the month....lets see if I can stay away from the "-ish"
> 
> Got the chloe Susanna's in nude for an awesome price!!!!


yahoo! good for you, a classic!


----------



## JDN

Thanks jellybebe and flower!!! Can't wait to see the nudes in person....wait...that came out funny, didn't it? Lol


----------



## newmommy_va

Yep... I'm still laughing: :lolots:

You might like this one - for giggles - too: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/what-does-your-wallet-say-about-you-821954.html#post24759847 



LeeMiller said:


> Newmommyva your post cracks me up! My distraction is working plus toddler at home while my DH is out of town.  That pic of chocolate is ridiculous!


----------



## am2022

JDN do show us the nude pink ... I've been waiting for the cream ones to go on sale but alas still full
Price !


----------



## ladysarah

flower71 said:


> haha! I don't play like your sister, but I amworking on it! I am also more home decor these days, the sunny days are here again, so gardening and enjoying outdoors in the sun, now that's my yoga



So it's you.... You are the piano player! Do you have lessons or practice on your own? I am looking for an app to get a little practice in actually....


----------



## flower71

ladysarah said:


> So it's you.... You are the piano player! Do you have lessons or practice on your own? I am looking for an app to get a little practice in actually....


I have lessons and I practice on my own...I have to make up for the last 8 years of not touching the piano! Sorry but I am useless in technology so I have no idea which app is the  best for you...maybe in the computers and electronics forum?


----------



## evietiger

June purchase so far:
- BV studded knot (took me some efforts to find this one and thanks to all the nice ladies on the BV sub-forum for help)
- Chanel Jumbo caviar w silver hardware (on way to me now


----------



## ennna

I'm still not aiming for one a month, but my resolution of buying stuff I really wear (how logical should that be) is kind of working. I think better about my purchases, really cleaned out my closet and again last week for summer, also put away summer stuff I wouldn't want to wear short term (so in a few months that stuff can probably go to charity). It really helps to have to look through less clutter, it's easier to make pretty outfits in a short time. I also think about outfits when I buy something, when it's not easy to wear I really have to think about whether I want to buy and wear it. Just wanted to say this, I'm afraid to post pictures of my stuff since they're more like 10 a month than 1 

Really love your Kelly Myrkur! As someone already said, I also think it's your clean, modern style that gives the bag a different look. I like that, it's different from the usual people I see wearing Hermes (more classic or even nouveau riche, not my style).


----------



## JDN

amacasa said:


> JDN do show us the nude pink ... I've been waiting for the cream ones to go on sale but alas still full
> Price !



Will do!!!!  id love a pair in black and a pair in red...somehow I don't think those will ever go on sale


----------



## cmm62

I have been following this thread for a while and have officially decided to join. It's very motivating - when I reach to buy something I remember that I have this rule and it's stopped me multiple times. So yay for that!

I'm getting married this year so I will definitely doing "one-ish" - I'm allowed to make one general purchase a month and one purchase per month that has something to do with the wedding. I'm moving this month, so hoping not to buy anything this month (and I think I may actually achieve it!) Last month I got my rehearsal dinner dress and some white flip-flops for summer. Pretty pumped about the dress...


----------



## JDN

cmm62 said:


> I have been following this thread for a while and have officially decided to join. It's very motivating - when I reach to buy something I remember that I have this rule and it's stopped me multiple times. So yay for that!
> 
> I'm getting married this year so I will definitely doing "one-ish" - I'm allowed to make one general purchase a month and one purchase per month that has something to do with the wedding. I'm moving this month, so hoping not to buy anything this month (and I think I may actually achieve it!) Last month I got my rehearsal dinner dress and some white flip-flops for summer. Pretty pumped about the dress...



Congratulations!!! Your rehearsal dinner dress is gorgeous!!!


----------



## cmm62

JDN said:


> Congratulations!!! Your rehearsal dinner dress is gorgeous!!!



Thanks lady!! I love the dress - very excited for the big day!


----------



## neenabengals

cmm62 said:


> I have been following this thread for a while and have officially decided to join. It's very motivating - when I reach to buy something I remember that I have this rule and it's stopped me multiple times. So yay for that!
> 
> I'm getting married this year so I will definitely doing "one-ish" - I'm allowed to make one general purchase a month and one purchase per month that has something to do with the wedding. I'm moving this month, so hoping not to buy anything this month (and I think I may actually achieve it!) Last month I got my rehearsal dinner dress and some white flip-flops for summer. Pretty pumped about the dress...



LOVE both purchases!! 

Dress is gorgeous and i love the gold on the flip flops. 
Do you mind sharing the brands for both your shoes and dress?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Beautiful dress for your rehearsal dinner!! Enjoy the wedding planning!!!!


----------



## cmm62

neenabengals - sure! the dress is tadashi shoji, and I bought it at Nordstrom. I haven't seen it anywhere else, here is the link for it: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tadashi...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_8_B

The sandals are DV by Dolce Vita - got mine at Nordstrom but have seen them at Bloomie's, too. I also love the gold!

Chinese Warrior - thank you! We only have five months left as of yesterday - can't wait :greengrin:


----------



## newmommy_va

lol... I saw a pair of nude Lanvin ballet flats from the designer sale on NAP. So I googled "nude Lanvin ballet flat" to see other shades of nude Lanvin ballet flats... and wow... let's just say that the results reminded me that a parental filter might be nice to add to my laptop. lol



JDN said:


> Thanks jellybebe and flower!!! Can't wait to see the nudes in person....wait...that came out funny, didn't it? Lol



Ooohhh... lessons!! How exciting!! What type of music do you play? 

In my case, when I went years without playing, it was like I'd never stopped, when I started again.  I still love the feeling of my fingers flying over the keys!



flower71 said:


> I have lessons and I practice on my own...I have to make up for the last 8 years of not touching the piano! Sorry but I am useless in technology so I have no idea which app is the  best for you...maybe in the computers and electronics forum?



Wow evietiger! You always knock it out of the park with your monthly purchases!! Btw, your new Cape Cod is very nice, too! 



evietiger said:


> June purchase so far:
> - BV studded knot (took me some efforts to find this one and thanks to all the nice ladies on the BV sub-forum for help)
> - Chanel Jumbo caviar w silver hardware (on way to me now
> View attachment 2211718



Congrats! On joining the club & your upcoming nuptials!! 

Beautiful dress, too!! 



cmm62 said:


> I have been following this thread for a while and have officially decided to join. It's very motivating - when I reach to buy something I remember that I have this rule and it's stopped me multiple times. So yay for that!
> 
> I'm getting married this year so I will definitely doing "one-ish" - I'm allowed to make one general purchase a month and one purchase per month that has something to do with the wedding. I'm moving this month, so hoping not to buy anything this month (and I think I may actually achieve it!) Last month I got my rehearsal dinner dress and some white flip-flops for summer. Pretty pumped about the dress...


----------



## newmommy_va

Love your new Jumping boots!! They look amazing on you!  (And what a crazy journey to find them, too!)

Congrats on joining the rest of us on the slippery orange slope! 



Myrkur said:


> Oh gosh, I didn't even notice it's June already, so new month and I have to feel less guilty about my purchases hahaha


----------



## JDN

newmommy_va said:


> lol... I saw a pair of nude Lanvin ballet flats from the designer sale on NAP. So I googled "nude Lanvin ballet flat" to see other shades of nude Lanvin ballet flats... and wow... let's just say that the results reminded me that a parental filter might be nice to add to my laptop. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh... lessons!! How exciting!! What type of music do you play?
> 
> In my case, when I went years without playing, it was like I'd never stopped, when I started again.  I still love the feeling of my fingers flying over the keys!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow evietiger! You always knock it out of the park with your monthly purchases!! Btw, your new Cape Cod is very nice, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! On joining the club & your upcoming nuptials!!
> 
> Beautiful dress, too!!



Lol I'm not even gonna ask what came up hahaha


----------



## cmm62

newmommy_va said:


> lol... I saw a pair of nude Lanvin ballet flats from the designer sale on NAP. So I googled "nude Lanvin ballet flat" to see other shades of nude Lanvin ballet flats... and wow... let's just say that the results reminded me that a parental filter might be nice to add to my laptop. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhh... lessons!! How exciting!! What type of music do you play?
> 
> In my case, when I went years without playing, it was like I'd never stopped, when I started again.  I still love the feeling of my fingers flying over the keys!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow evietiger! You always knock it out of the park with your monthly purchases!! Btw, your new Cape Cod is very nice, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! On joining the club & your upcoming nuptials!!
> 
> Beautiful dress, too!!



thank you!! excited to be joining


----------



## COPENHAGEN

This was a horrible month for me shopping wise! I got no less than a Mulberry Bayswater, a pair of Acne boots, a clutch from Lommé, a sweatshirt from Zoe Karssen and a pair of HL leggings PLUS some minor summer clothes in Mango and Zara 

I am so banned the rest of the month and July too!


Btw. ladies, do you think the HL leggings qualifies as "pants"? Or should I cover my bum completely like with regular leggings?


----------



## JDN

COPENHAGEN said:


> This was a horrible month for me shopping wise! I got no less than a Mulberry Bayswater, a pair of Acne boots, a clutch from Lommé, a sweatshirt from Zoe Karssen and a pair of HL leggings PLUS some minor summer clothes in Mango and Zara
> 
> I am so banned the rest of the month and July too!
> 
> 
> Btw. ladies, do you think the HL leggings qualifies as "pants"? Or should I cover my bum completely like with regular leggings?
> 
> View attachment 2217390



Hmm....I think id cover up with these leggings 

It's been a bad month for me too....
Valentino rockstuds, 2 pairs of chloe Susanna's, golden goose sneakers, and a pair of IM Jenny's....among other small purchases....sigh

I hope I'm done for the year....


----------



## jellybebe

My one so far this month (and hopefully it stays that way): the Hermes Rivale bracelet in black with gold HW! So excited, as I looked for this bracelet and it was sold out in my size. Then a sweet tpf'er informed me it was on the website! I'm thrilled, as I have been looking for the CDC and have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Bitten

Wow *cmm62* the dress for your rehearsal dinner is absolutely STUNNING! I love it  

I've missed this thread!! Life has been too busy and stressful and just annoyingly demanding over the past two months!! 

The good news is, I continued on my path of considered consumption   I have repaired just about every piece of clothing and pair of shoes that needed stuff done - phew!! Exhausting, not as expensive as I'd feared and incredibly satisfying.

Included in all of that was at least 3 pairs of jeans that I have had hanging in my closet but not bothered to get taken up. I also remodelled a really lovely cream cotton jacket very slightly going from a 3 button to a single button, re-ironing the lapels for a broader, blazer-look and took the sleeves to bracelet length. 

I've also been adding carefully to my closet, including:

2x Maxmara Pugile pants at 30% off (yay!) 
2x JBrand cigarette leg jeans (814) in Pure
2x charcoal grey scopp neck tshirts from Witchery - so lovely and soft.

I'm now considering potential Matches and Net-a-Porter sale purchases (NAP APAC sale hasn't started yet but I'm getting in early for maximum decisiveness ):

1. Alexander McQueen ivory crepe peplum jacket:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334188

2. Bottega Veneta ivory crepe dress:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/348585

3. DvF Kaci Top: I've been eyeing this piece for a while but I'm a tiny bit held back by the sleeve detail - I worry on a generous busted shorter person that it might just make me look chunky around the middle? Oh for the slender bust of a model... 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/138930

4. Oscar de la Renta lace blouse: again, this might suck on me as opposed to how it looks on the model...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332467

5. Lela Rose black and white lace embellished dress:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/346531

This isn't a potential sale purchase, but I am kind of crushing on these skinny white jeans - is that insane for anyone who isn't the size of a runway model?? If so, feel free to b*tchslap me 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/371133 - I'd just love them with my beautiful dark-grey t-shirts


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The path of considered consumption!!! I like that, Bitten!!!

I have been very cautious with my buying of late so much so hubby has been pushing me to shop!! LOL told him that I have saving for the summer sales and then I will unleash my powers!! 

Seriously, am eying a pair of Ferragamo sunglasses, varina flats and maybe a Longchamp leather bag. That should be all. &#128079;


----------



## newmommy_va

Congrats on all of your hard work on your wardrobe!!

Meanwhile: wow, my dear! What a shopping list!! And your path of considered consumption is simply genius... 

All the white/cream/ivory on your shopping list is fabulours, btw!! 

Of course, I'm still a fan of the Kaci top, although more now that it's on sale, and I expect that it drapes well on non-model sized women too. (Cough) And the BV & Lela Rose dresses are stunning!! As for me, the shoulders are quite a bit wide for my taste on the AM jacket, although peplum is soooo flattering to wear. (I tried it for the first time recently and was really surprised by its effect on me.) Lastly, the OdlR blouse is lovely, but I'm not the biggest fan of blouses with Peter Pan collars... as I've found them to be unflattering with my generous bustline. (Sigh)

I totally understand your dilemma about the white jeans! I was dying for the 7fam cropped skinny jeans with zippers that go from the ankle to the pocket!  But I finally couldn't bear the thought of seeing the real image of myself in those fabulous jeans, so I passed. :lolots: They're sold out at Nordstrom... so apparently a lot of other women feel differently. 



Bitten said:


> Wow *cmm62* I've missed this thread!! Life has been too busy and stressful and just annoyingly demanding over the past two months!!
> 
> The good news is, I continued on my path of considered consumption   I have repaired just about every piece of clothing and pair of shoes that needed stuff done - phew!! Exhausting, not as expensive as I'd feared and incredibly satisfying.
> 
> Included in all of that was at least 3 pairs of jeans that I have had hanging in my closet but not bothered to get taken up. I also remodelled a really lovely cream cotton jacket very slightly going from a 3 button to a single button, re-ironing the lapels for a broader, blazer-look and took the sleeves to bracelet length.
> 
> I've also been adding carefully to my closet, including:
> 
> 2x Maxmara Pugile pants at 30% off (yay!)
> 2x JBrand cigarette leg jeans (814) in Pure
> 2x charcoal grey scopp neck tshirts from Witchery - so lovely and soft.
> 
> I'm now considering potential Matches and Net-a-Porter sale purchases (NAP APAC sale hasn't started yet but I'm getting in early for maximum decisiveness ):
> 
> 1. Alexander McQueen ivory crepe peplum jacket:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334188
> 
> 2. Bottega Veneta ivory crepe dress:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/348585
> 
> 3. DvF Kaci Top: I've been eyeing this piece for a while but I'm a tiny bit held back by the sleeve detail - I worry on a generous busted shorter person that it might just make me look chunky around the middle? Oh for the slender bust of a model...
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/138930
> 
> 4. Oscar de la Renta lace blouse: again, this might suck on me as opposed to how it looks on the model...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332467
> 
> 5. Lela Rose black and white lace embellished dress:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/346531
> 
> This isn't a potential sale purchase, but I am kind of crushing on these skinny white jeans - is that insane for anyone who isn't the size of a runway model?? If so, feel free to b*tchslap me
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/371133 - I'd just love them with my beautiful dark-grey t-shirts


----------



## ladysarah

Bitten said:


> Wow *cmm62* the dress for your rehearsal dinner is absolutely STUNNING! I love it
> 
> I've missed this thread!! Life has been too busy and stressful and just annoyingly demanding over the past two months!!
> 
> The good news is, I continued on my path of considered consumption   I have repaired just about every piece of clothing and pair of shoes that needed stuff done - phew!! Exhausting, not as expensive as I'd feared and incredibly satisfying.
> 
> Included in all of that was at least 3 pairs of jeans that I have had hanging in my closet but not bothered to get taken up. I also remodelled a really lovely cream cotton jacket very slightly going from a 3 button to a single button, re-ironing the lapels for a broader, blazer-look and took the sleeves to bracelet length.
> 
> I've also been adding carefully to my closet, including:
> 
> 2x Maxmara Pugile pants at 30% off (yay!)
> 2x JBrand cigarette leg jeans (814) in Pure
> 2x charcoal grey scopp neck tshirts from Witchery - so lovely and soft.



Hey! Great to hear from you  and it all sounds like you are going strong! I love your post on the H thread about how you got your bag. I think I may follow your example! Ever since I took my husband to the Hermes exhibition, he thinks I 'need' a new Kelly.


----------



## cmm62

Bitten said:


> Wow *cmm62* the dress for your rehearsal dinner is absolutely STUNNING! I love it
> 
> I've missed this thread!! Life has been too busy and stressful and just annoyingly demanding over the past two months!!
> 
> The good news is, I continued on my path of considered consumption   I have repaired just about every piece of clothing and pair of shoes that needed stuff done - phew!! Exhausting, not as expensive as I'd feared and incredibly satisfying.
> 
> Included in all of that was at least 3 pairs of jeans that I have had hanging in my closet but not bothered to get taken up. I also remodelled a really lovely cream cotton jacket very slightly going from a 3 button to a single button, re-ironing the lapels for a broader, blazer-look and took the sleeves to bracelet length.
> 
> I've also been adding carefully to my closet, including:
> 
> 2x Maxmara Pugile pants at 30% off (yay!)
> 2x JBrand cigarette leg jeans (814) in Pure
> 2x charcoal grey scopp neck tshirts from Witchery - so lovely and soft.
> 
> I'm now considering potential Matches and Net-a-Porter sale purchases (NAP APAC sale hasn't started yet but I'm getting in early for maximum decisiveness ):
> 
> 1. Alexander McQueen ivory crepe peplum jacket:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334188
> 
> 2. Bottega Veneta ivory crepe dress:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/348585
> 
> 3. DvF Kaci Top: I've been eyeing this piece for a while but I'm a tiny bit held back by the sleeve detail - I worry on a generous busted shorter person that it might just make me look chunky around the middle? Oh for the slender bust of a model...
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/138930
> 
> 4. Oscar de la Renta lace blouse: again, this might suck on me as opposed to how it looks on the model...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332467
> 
> 5. Lela Rose black and white lace embellished dress:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/346531
> 
> This isn't a potential sale purchase, but I am kind of crushing on these skinny white jeans - is that insane for anyone who isn't the size of a runway model?? If so, feel free to b*tchslap me
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/371133 - I'd just love them with my beautiful dark-grey t-shirts



Thank you so much! I searched high and low and when I saw that I knew it was it - pressed buy the minute it popped up 

All of your picks are wonderful - the Lela Rose dress is seriously stunning though. Love it!


----------



## ohitsjen

COPENHAGEN, JDN and Bitten, pictures please? Loving all the things you're describing here, that and I just love seeing pictures of everything  It gives me a pseudo-shopping haul high when I see the purchases other people made, it's crazy. 
Also, I agree with JDN, I'd cover up with those leggings 

Hmm... for June, I was eyeing this skirt as a good winter basic 
...but my boyfriend found out and bought it for me  It was lovely of him, but does that mean I get to buy something else for this month? Jeez I sound so greedy...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ohitsjen said:


> COPENHAGEN, JDN and Bitten, pictures please? Loving all the things you're describing here, that and I just love seeing pictures of everything  It gives me a pseudo-shopping haul high when I see the purchases other people made, it's crazy.
> Also, I agree with JDN, I'd cover up with those leggings
> 
> Hmm... for June, I was eyeing this skirt as a good winter basic
> ...but my boyfriend found out and bought it for me  It was lovely of him, but does that mean I get to buy something else for this month? Jeez I sound so greedy...


Lovely skirt. I don't count presents  But if you don't absolutely need anything this month you shouldn't shop. Which I myself could learn from! 

These are the boots I got with a 25% discount  
http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/women/shoes/cypress-con-solid-black.html I might actually return them a get a pair with a lower heel for more everyday wearable boots.
The Bayswater I got in London http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6668/1367/moreviews/ and a smaller bag from Lommé:




Here's the Zoe Karssen sweatshirt from Theoutnet where I also got the HL leggings (thanks for advice reg what to wear with them, and you too JDN).





The sandals from Mango, which are so comfy - def a summer favorite already: 


I feel really bad posting all this in the ONE a month thread! I am banned until August that's for sure.


----------



## JDN

COPENHAGEN said:


> Lovely skirt. I don't count presents  But if you don't absolutely need anything this month you shouldn't shop. Which I myself could learn from!
> 
> These are the boots I got with a 25% discount
> http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/women/shoes/cypress-con-solid-black.html I might actually return them a get a pair with a lower heel for more everyday wearable boots.
> The Bayswater I got in London http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6668/1367/moreviews/ and a smaller bag from Lommé:
> 
> View attachment 2219659
> 
> 
> Here's the Zoe Karssen sweatshirt from Theoutnet where I also got the HL leggings (thanks for advice reg what to wear with them, and you too JDN).
> View attachment 2219662
> 
> View attachment 2219661
> 
> 
> The sandals from Mango, which are so comfy - def a summer favorite already:
> View attachment 2219670
> 
> I feel really bad posting all this in the ONE a month thread! I am banned until August that's for sure.



Love everything you got, especially the boots and the sweatshirt!!!! Great additions!!!


----------



## JDN

ohitsjen said:


> COPENHAGEN, JDN and Bitten, pictures please? Loving all the things you're describing here, that and I just love seeing pictures of everything  It gives me a pseudo-shopping haul high when I see the purchases other people made, it's crazy.
> Also, I agree with JDN, I'd cover up with those leggings
> 
> Hmm... for June, I was eyeing this skirt as a good winter basic
> ...but my boyfriend found out and bought it for me  It was lovely of him, but does that mean I get to buy something else for this month? Jeez I sound so greedy...



What a sweet boyfriend!!!!
And of course, gifts don't count....lol

Here are the Susanna's that I got (blue and nude pairs are new)


----------



## newmommy_va

Okay ladies. I have a dilemma. 

I've already tanked on the one-a month this month, but that's okay. I have another week before I'm heading to ban island for the summer.  In the meantime, I'm trying to decide on the damage for my last "binge". I'm thinking: small damage or really really big damage? :lolots:

1. Designer dress: I've been stalking this dress every day for weeks. It's finally reduced to a price I accept. So far, I've talked myself out of it, because I'm not 100% about the fit. Even though I can return it, by not buying it at all, I avoid the temptation to keep it. A designer dress is not something I really _need_, after all.

2. Clutch: I've been stalking this clutch for nearly 2 years. It's finally reduced. So far, I've talked myself out of it, because it's not 100% perfect. But I think I can live with the imperfections (especially at the reduced price). On the other hand, my track record is pretty low, with regard to my ability to live with imperfect handbags.

3. Shoes: This is a sandal in a basic color that I already own, in two other colors. I've had 1 pair for 2 years and another pair for 6 months, and I wear them both _a lot_. They're so practical, and they'd fit in really well with my wardrobe. But every little bit count... and if I don't buy them, it wouldn't be the end of the world.

4. Clutch: I've been stalking this clutch for months and have been given a close to 0% chance of scoring it in the foreseeable future. So when it became available, I bought it. Even though it's not my preferred color. There's a lot of inspiration on the Internet about how to wear this color, so I think I can wear it. But, will I regret buying this clutch in a non-preferred color, if it means saying no to a prefererd color in the foreseeable future (even with the near impossible chance of this happening)?

As for what I've already purchased this month:
Summer necessities (3)
Boots
Cardigan

And last month:
Boots
Shorts
Sweater
Summer tees (3)
Bag

So... should I return #4 and buy none of them? Or buy everything and go out with a bang?  :help:


----------



## hanagirl

Jut saw this thread. What a nice idea! But when I think about all that I purchased this month, there will be no shopping  for me until January of 2014! Haha!

Can I revert back to zero and try again next month? &#128513;


----------



## Jesssh

newmommy_va said:


> Okay ladies. I have a dilemma.
> 
> I've already tanked on the one-a month this month, but that's okay. I have another week before I'm heading to ban island for the summer.  In the meantime, I'm trying to decide on the damage for my last "binge". I'm thinking: small damage or really really big damage? :lolots:
> 
> 1. Designer dress: I've been stalking this dress every day for weeks. It's finally reduced to a price I accept. So far, I've talked myself out of it, because I'm not 100% about the fit. Even though I can return it, by not buying it at all, I avoid the temptation to keep it. A designer dress is not something I really _need_, after all.
> 
> 2. Clutch: I've been stalking this clutch for nearly 2 years. It's finally reduced. So far, I've talked myself out of it, because it's not 100% perfect. But I think I can live with the imperfections (especially at the reduced price). On the other hand, my track record is pretty low, with regard to my ability to live with imperfect handbags.
> 
> 3. Shoes: This is a sandal in a basic color that I already own, in two other colors. I've had 1 pair for 2 years and another pair for 6 months, and I wear them both _a lot_. They're so practical, and they'd fit in really well with my wardrobe. But every little bit count... and if I don't buy them, it wouldn't be the end of the world.
> 
> 4. Clutch: I've been stalking this clutch for months and have been given a close to 0% chance of scoring it in the foreseeable future. So when it became available, I bought it. Even though it's not my preferred color. There's a lot of inspiration on the Internet about how to wear this color, so I think I can wear it. But, will I regret buying this clutch in a non-preferred color, if it means saying no to a prefererd color in the foreseeable future (even with the near impossible chance of this happening)?
> 
> As for what I've already purchased this month:
> Summer necessities (3)
> Boots
> Cardigan
> 
> And last month:
> Boots
> Shorts
> Sweater
> Summer tees (3)
> Bag
> 
> So... should I return #4 and buy none of them? Or buy everything and go out with a bang?  :help:



Um, I got a little confused but I would say don't buy anything unless it's perfect. Why? The perfect thing will come out eventually.

Sooooo, no designer dress unless you'll have it tailored.

No imperfect clutch because a better one will come out and it probably doesn't have a strap anyway so it will be annoying.

Maybe the sandals if you really want them. You can change up the look with nail polish! But if they are not on sale, there is no hurry to buy them.

You may learn to love clutch number 4. Think about it for awhile and design some outfits around it. What color is it? I love bright colors! Although I am passing up a lemon penny purse at 50% off in the Coach Factory Sale. The reason? I have resisted it for this long that I must not want it very much.

Did I ruin your fun? If so, never mind, buy what you want! I am good at talking myself out of purchases.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thanks Jesssh!  And you didn't ruin my fun!

Okay... the designer dress would either look great on me or it would be something I would _not_ have tailored.

The sandals are on sale. I'm waiting for them to drop once more in price before I have to face the real temptation to buy them or not... Eeek!

Unfortunately, I think you're right about clutch #2. Does it help to know that the current retail for a similar, brand new clutch retails for 10x the price of this one? _Sigh_.

Clutch #4 just arrived!! 

I think I still have some more thinking to do...  



Jesssh said:


> Um, I got a little confused but I would say don't buy anything unless it's perfect. Why? The perfect thing will come out eventually.
> 
> Sooooo, no designer dress unless you'll have it tailored.
> 
> No imperfect clutch because a better one will come out and it probably doesn't have a strap anyway so it will be annoying.
> 
> Maybe the sandals if you really want them. You can change up the look with nail polish! But if they are not on sale, there is no hurry to buy them.
> 
> You may learn to love clutch number 4. Think about it for awhile and design some outfits around it. What color is it? I love bright colors! Although I am passing up a lemon penny purse at 50% off in the Coach Factory Sale. The reason? I have resisted it for this long that I must not want it very much.
> 
> Did I ruin your fun? If so, never mind, buy what you want! I am good at talking myself out of purchases.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

newmommy_va said:


> Okay ladies. I have a dilemma.
> 
> I've already tanked on the one-a month this month, but that's okay. I have another week before I'm heading to ban island for the summer.  In the meantime, I'm trying to decide on the damage for my last "binge". I'm thinking: small damage or really really big damage? :lolots:
> 
> 1. Designer dress: I've been stalking this dress every day for weeks. It's finally reduced to a price I accept. So far, I've talked myself out of it, because I'm not 100% about the fit. Even though I can return it, by not buying it at all, I avoid the temptation to keep it. A designer dress is not something I really _need_, after all.
> 
> 2. Clutch: I've been stalking this clutch for nearly 2 years. It's finally reduced. So far, I've talked myself out of it, because it's not 100% perfect. But I think I can live with the imperfections (especially at the reduced price). On the other hand, my track record is pretty low, with regard to my ability to live with imperfect handbags.
> 
> 3. Shoes: This is a sandal in a basic color that I already own, in two other colors. I've had 1 pair for 2 years and another pair for 6 months, and I wear them both _a lot_. They're so practical, and they'd fit in really well with my wardrobe. But every little bit count... and if I don't buy them, it wouldn't be the end of the world.
> 
> 4. Clutch: I've been stalking this clutch for months and have been given a close to 0% chance of scoring it in the foreseeable future. So when it became available, I bought it. Even though it's not my preferred color. There's a lot of inspiration on the Internet about how to wear this color, so I think I can wear it. But, will I regret buying this clutch in a non-preferred color, if it means saying no to a prefererd color in the foreseeable future (even with the near impossible chance of this happening)?
> 
> As for what I've already purchased this month:
> Summer necessities (3)
> Boots
> Cardigan
> 
> And last month:
> Boots
> Shorts
> Sweater
> Summer tees (3)
> Bag
> 
> So... should I return #4 and buy none of them? Or buy everything and go out with a bang?  :help:


I'd go for the sandals. You know you like the style and wear them.

I think it depends on your general feeling with the 2. clutch (don't get the other, it's not 100% perfect so you'll maybe end up regretting it). Do you think you'll get a lot use out of it if you look at your clothes and lifestyle and how it matches?

It's hard to say no-no to a beautiful designer dress, but if you won't wear it it would be such a shame. Some I'm going to be the boring one and say don't for this one. There will be other pretty dresses 

Good luck!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I'm blaming Copenhagen for my main purchase because her super cute sweatshirt prompted me to start browsing around on the Outnet. I scored this MuuBaa leather jacket for such a steal! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/388442 Thanks Copenhagen  Hopefully the color really is a brownish grey like it looks on my screen, it seems really versatile for casual wear. It was kind of an impulse purchase but I had my brown leather jacket stolen a few years ago so it's sort of a replacement. 

I also got a really cute Maje sweater/top at the consignment store for $30, so that's my ish. Now I have to be a good girl and save all my pennies for the Nordies Anniversary sale next month 



COPENHAGEN said:


> View attachment 2219659
> 
> 
> Here's the Zoe Karssen sweatshirt from Theoutnet where I also got the HL leggings (thanks for advice reg what to wear with them, and you too JDN).
> View attachment 2219662
> 
> View attachment 2219661





newmommy_va said:


> So... should I return #4 and buy none of them? Or buy everything and go out with a bang?  :help:



I vote for the shoes since you already know they are comfy and will get lots of use. But then again, I am also boring


----------



## evietiger

June update 
Well it's the sales month and I was in NYC!
- Rick Owens tailed biker jacket in sand
- Rick Owens Lilies dress in dust
- Charlotte Olympia cat face flats in red
- Bottega Veneta zip wallet
- Bottega Veneta credit card case
- Prada Vela messenger crossbody
- Joie cashmere cardigan (it was so cold in NY)
- Alexander McQueen skull scarf
And I put myself on a ban after this!


----------



## cmm62

Jesssh said:


> Um, I got a little confused but I would say don't buy anything unless it's perfect. Why? The perfect thing will come out eventually.
> 
> Sooooo, no designer dress unless you'll have it tailored.
> 
> No imperfect clutch because a better one will come out and it probably doesn't have a strap anyway so it will be annoying.
> 
> Maybe the sandals if you really want them. You can change up the look with nail polish! But if they are not on sale, there is no hurry to buy them.
> 
> You may learn to love clutch number 4. Think about it for awhile and design some outfits around it. What color is it? I love bright colors! Although I am passing up a lemon penny purse at 50% off in the Coach Factory Sale. The reason? I have resisted it for this long that I must not want it very much.
> 
> Did I ruin your fun? If so, never mind, buy what you want! I am good at talking myself out of purchases.



This was such a great comment - so good to remember when we all go shopping and are on the fence about imperfections.



newmommy_va said:


> Thanks Jesssh!  And you didn't ruin my fun!
> 
> Okay... the designer dress would either look great on me or it would be something I would _not_ have tailored.
> 
> The sandals are on sale. I'm waiting for them to drop once more in price before I have to face the real temptation to buy them or not... Eeek!
> 
> Unfortunately, I think you're right about clutch #2. Does it help to know that the current retail for a similar, brand new clutch retails for 10x the price of this one? _Sigh_.
> 
> Clutch #4 just arrived!!
> 
> I think I still have some more thinking to do...



well congrats on the one purchase! i don't know what the dress looks like or if it's complicated to tailor, but i find tailoring items that don't fit just right always works out - it looks amazing and since it's designer you'll have it forever.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thanks for the vote for the sandals!

I was actually really surprised by how versatile clutch #4 is! As soon as I received it, I tried it with several outfits to make sure that it really worked with the clothes that I already have. It's definitely a keeper! 



COPENHAGEN said:


> I'd go for the sandals. You know you like the style and wear them.
> 
> I think it depends on your general feeling with the 2. clutch (don't get the other, it's not 100% perfect so you'll maybe end up regretting it). Do you think you'll get a lot use out of it if you look at your clothes and lifestyle and how it matches?
> 
> It's hard to say no-no to a beautiful designer dress, but if you won't wear it it would be such a shame. Some I'm going to be the boring one and say don't for this one. There will be other pretty dresses
> 
> Good luck!



I love the sales at Nordstrom!! 

Thanks for the vote for the shoes. And, since that's the consensus here, if you're boring... well, then, we all are! 



BagsNBaubles said:


> Now I have to be a good girl and save all my pennies for the Nordies Anniversary sale next month
> 
> I vote for the shoes since you already know they are comfy and will get lots of use. But then again, I am also boring



Thanks!!

The quest for perfection is tricky. I'll add that the "imperfect" clutch is pretty close to perfect, and most people would consider it perfect. However, if I'm looking for a reason _not_ to love something, I'll often focus on tiny details. This generally  gives me pause for "on the fence" decisions. On the other hand, I'll accept miniscule imperfections on things I really _love_. 

Thanks for the vote of confidence re: tailors. My two cents for anyone considering tailoring - is to know what can and can't be done - the skillset of the tailor - etc. etc. As for me? When I use a tailor, I know that whatever alterations will be made to my garment will never look the same as the original tailoring. So, I think carefully about whether or not that's important to me for a particular garment. Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't. 



cmm62 said:


> well congrats on the one purchase! i don't know what the dress looks like or if it's complicated to tailor, but i find tailoring items that don't fit just right always works out - it looks amazing and since it's designer you'll have it forever.


----------



## cmm62

newmommy_va said:


> Thanks for the vote for the sandals!
> 
> I was actually really surprised by how versatile clutch #4 is! As soon as I received it, I tried it with several outfits to make sure that it really worked with the clothes that I already have. It's definitely a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sales at Nordstrom!!
> 
> Thanks for the vote for the shoes. And, since that's the consensus here, if you're boring... well, then, we all are!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> The quest for perfection is tricky. I'll add that the "imperfect" clutch is pretty close to perfect, and most people would consider it perfect. However, if I'm looking for a reason _not_ to love something, I'll often focus on tiny details. This generally  gives me pause for "on the fence" decisions. On the other hand, I'll accept miniscule imperfections on things I really _love_.
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence re: tailors. My two cents for anyone considering tailoring - is to know what can and can't be done - the skillset of the tailor - etc. etc. As for me? When I use a tailor, I know that whatever alterations will be made to my garment will never look the same as the original tailoring. So, I think carefully about whether or not that's important to me for a particular garment. Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't.



Very true - and it takes a lot of trial (and error) to find a great tailor. I have one in NYC, only thanks to the many ill-fitting bridesmaid dresses I've taken to tailors over the years lol


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> Lovely skirt. I don't count presents  But if you don't absolutely need anything this month you shouldn't shop. Which I myself could learn from!
> 
> 
> I feel really bad posting *all this in the ONE a month thread*! I am banned until August that's for sure.


 haha, no problem, we are doing our best, I guess
I love every single item, those Acne boots are too high for me but the Zoe Karssen sweater is my fave, you'll be looking great with the HL leggings!



JDN said:


> What a sweet boyfriend!!!!
> And of course, gifts don't count....lol
> 
> Here are the Susanna's that I got (blue and nude pairs are new)


Goodness, JDN, now that's a collection! I haven't caved in yet, I am scared I won't know how to style them...I guess that's my excuse not to get a pair, it's not the right time to be getting boots, I have so many hardly worn!
I love the black and nude ones a lot!! Well done, girl and give us a pic ok?



newmommy_va said:


> Okay ladies. I have a dilemma.
> 
> I've already tanked on the one-a month this month, but that's okay. I have another week before I'm heading to ban island for the summer.  In the meantime, I'm trying to decide on the damage for my last "binge". I'm thinking: small damage or really really big damage?
> 
> 1. Designer dress: I've been stalking this dress every day for weeks. It's finally reduced to a price I accept. So far, I've talked myself out of it, because I'm not 100% about the fit. Even though I can return it, by not buying it at all, I avoid the temptation to keep it. A designer dress is not something I really _need_, after all.
> 
> 2. Clutch: I've been stalking this clutch for nearly 2 years. It's finally reduced. So far, I've talked myself out of it, because it's not 100% perfect. But I think I can live with the imperfections (especially at the reduced price). On the other hand, my track record is pretty low, with regard to my ability to live with imperfect handbags.
> 
> 3. Shoes: This is a sandal in a basic color that I already own, in two other colors. I've had 1 pair for 2 years and another pair for 6 months, and I wear them both _a lot_. They're so practical, and they'd fit in really well with my wardrobe. But every little bit count... and if I don't buy them, it wouldn't be the end of the world.
> 
> 4. Clutch: I've been stalking this clutch for months and have been given a close to 0% chance of scoring it in the foreseeable future. So when it became available, I bought it. Even though it's not my preferred color. There's a lot of inspiration on the Internet about how to wear this color, so I think I can wear it. But, will I regret buying this clutch in a non-preferred color, if it means saying no to a prefererd color in the foreseeable future (even with the near impossible chance of this happening)?
> 
> As for what I've already purchased this month:
> Summer necessities (3)
> Boots
> Cardigan
> 
> And last month:
> Boots
> Shorts
> Sweater
> Summer tees (3)
> Bag
> 
> So... should I return #4 and buy none of them? Or buy everything and go out with a bang?


dear newmommy-va, I'd say keep clutch number 4 if you find a way to make it work in your closet. No to the designer dress if you're not going to be missing it much in your closet, same for the shoes which you already have in different colours. yes to clutch number 2, I understand you completely on that one! You sound like me



evietiger said:


> June update
> Well it's the sales month and I was in NYC!
> - Rick Owens tailed biker jacket in sand
> - Rick Owens Lilies dress in dust
> - Charlotte Olympia cat face flats in red
> - Bottega Veneta zip wallet
> - Bottega Veneta credit card case
> - Prada Vela messenger crossbody
> - Joie cashmere cardigan (it was so cold in NY)
> - Alexander McQueen skull scarf
> And I put myself on a ban after this!


As usual, your post on this thread is hilarious! And I am envious, the RO jacket and anything BV is on my list...congrats!
Any pic of your purchases...I wanna drool


----------



## ohitsjen

COPENHAGEN said:


> Lovely skirt. I don't count presents  But if you don't absolutely need anything this month you shouldn't shop. Which I myself could learn from!
> 
> These are the boots I got with a 25% discount
> http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/women/shoes/cypress-con-solid-black.html I might actually return them a get a pair with a lower heel for more everyday wearable boots.
> The Bayswater I got in London http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6668/1367/moreviews/ and a smaller bag from Lommé:
> 
> Here's the Zoe Karssen sweatshirt from Theoutnet where I also got the HL leggings (thanks for advice reg what to wear with them, and you too JDN).
> 
> The sandals from Mango, which are so comfy - def a summer favorite already:
> I feel really bad posting all this in the ONE a month thread! I am banned until August that's for sure.


They will look amazing together! Don't worry, your wardrobe is probably happier now that it's got all this goodness in it! Love those boots especially! But if you won't get much wear out of them, best swap them for another lower heeled pair. Cost per wear will be lower which means you're reeaaaally just saving 

And of course, I'm such a bag person, so I love your bags too!
Hmm... I definitely don't absolutely need anything, but I'm holding out for the NAP Asia-Pacific sale, my wishlist is so full!


JDN said:


> What a sweet boyfriend!!!!
> And of course, gifts don't count...lol
> 
> Here are the Susanna's that I got (blue and nude pairs are new)


Yup he's a sweetie  So blessed to have him...
Hehe good good. Means I can still get something this month yayyyy
LOVE these boots! What a collection! The leather looks soooo smooth.



newmommy_va said:


> Okay ladies. I have a dilemma.
> 
> I've already tanked on the one-a month this month, but that's okay. I have another week before I'm heading to ban island for the summer. In the meantime, I'm trying to decide on the damage for my last "binge". I'm thinking: small damage or really really big damage? :lolots:
> 
> 1. Designer dress: I've been stalking this dress every day for weeks. It's finally reduced to a price I accept. So far, I've talked myself out of it, because I'm not 100% about the fit. Even though I can return it, by not buying it at all, I avoid the temptation to keep it. A designer dress is not something I really _need_, after all.
> 
> 2. Clutch: I've been stalking this clutch for nearly 2 years. It's finally reduced. So far, I've talked myself out of it, because it's not 100% perfect. But I think I can live with the imperfections (especially at the reduced price). On the other hand, my track record is pretty low, with regard to my ability to live with imperfect handbags.
> 
> 3. Shoes: This is a sandal in a basic color that I already own, in two other colors. I've had 1 pair for 2 years and another pair for 6 months, and I wear them both _a lot_. They're so practical, and they'd fit in really well with my wardrobe. But every little bit count... and if I don't buy them, it wouldn't be the end of the world.
> 
> 4. Clutch: I've been stalking this clutch for months and have been given a close to 0% chance of scoring it in the foreseeable future. So when it became available, I bought it. Even though it's not my preferred color. There's a lot of inspiration on the Internet about how to wear this color, so I think I can wear it. But, will I regret buying this clutch in a non-preferred color, if it means saying no to a prefererd color in the foreseeable future (even with the near impossible chance of this happening)?
> 
> As for what I've already purchased this month:
> Summer necessities (3)
> Boots
> Cardigan
> 
> And last month:
> Boots
> Shorts
> Sweater
> Summer tees (3)
> Bag
> 
> So... should I return #4 and buy none of them? Or buy everything and go out with a bang?


It sounds like you love #4, so if you absolutely love it, then keep it!

I'd also pass on #2, because again, if it's not perfect, don't buy it. 

If you really want to buy something, I'd go with #3, because it sounds like the most pragmatic and satisfying purchase (I agree with BagsNBaubles). If you want to get something that you don't already have, I'd say return #1 if it does not fit 100% perfectly, and only buy it if it's free shipping/returns 

Hope this helped!!


BagsNBaubles said:


> I'm blaming Copenhagen for my main purchase because her super cute sweatshirt prompted me to start browsing around on the Outnet. I scored this MuuBaa leather jacket for such a steal! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/388442 Thanks Copenhagen  Hopefully the color really is a brownish grey like it looks on my screen, it seems really versatile for casual wear. It was kind of an impulse purchase but I had my brown leather jacket stolen a few years ago so it's sort of a replacement.
> 
> I also got a really cute Maje sweater/top at the consignment store for $30, so that's my ish. Now I have to be a good girl and save all my pennies for the Nordies Anniversary sale next month
> 
> I vote for the shoes since you already know they are comfy and will get lots of use. But then again, I am also boring


Love that jacket! And doesn't Maje make the best stuff? It's always so wearable and comfortable but stylish at the same time...
I made the same mistake of sorts and went on the Outnet... My wishlist is filling up pretty fast!! This leather jacket looks amaaaaazing:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/389250

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/389260
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/389058
Coincidentally, both in my size, and basics I've been looking for... Could this be the downfall of my one a month planning...? (Aside from the NAP sale, which is going to absolutely tank my year's spending...) 
What do you guys think of them?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

JDN said:


> Love everything you got, especially the boots and the sweatshirt!!!! Great additions!!!


Thank you so much, I love your new boots 



BagsNBaubles said:


> I'm blaming Copenhagen for my main purchase because her super cute sweatshirt prompted me to start browsing around on the Outnet. I scored this MuuBaa leather jacket for such a steal! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/388442 Thanks Copenhagen  Hopefully the color really is a brownish grey like it looks on my screen, it seems really versatile for casual wear. It was kind of an impulse purchase but I had my brown leather jacket stolen a few years ago so it's sort of a replacement.
> 
> I also got a really cute Maje sweater/top at the consignment store for $30, so that's my ish. Now I have to be a good girl and save all my pennies for the Nordies Anniversary sale next month


Haha, oh no I sorry to have inspired you to do more shopping  Love Muubba leather jackets, I have one and it's really aging well. Had it for about three years now. Hope you'll love yours just as much when it arrives!



flower71 said:


> haha, no problem, we are doing our best, I guess
> I love every single item, those Acne boots are too high for me but the Zoe Karssen sweater is my fave, you'll be looking great with the HL leggings!


Thank you Flower :kiss: I already love the leggings.



ohitsjen said:


> They will look amazing together! Don't worry, your wardrobe is probably happier now that it's got all this goodness in it! Love those boots especially! But if you won't get much wear out of them, best swap them for another lower heeled pair. Cost per wear will be lower which means you're reeaaaally just saving
> 
> And of course, I'm such a bag person, so I love your bags too!
> Hmm... I definitely don't absolutely need anything, but I'm holding out for the NAP Asia-Pacific sale, my wishlist is so full!


Thank you so much, and yes my wardrobe is happy, while my bank account isn't  And I'm actually going to the store to try out a lower pair of Acne boots and I might swap when I'm there. Need to think more practical, I think that's key to a good, solid wardrobe. Even if it's a bit boring


----------



## ladysarah

COPENHAGEN said:


> yes my wardrobe is happy, while my bank account isn't



I have totally lost track or everyone's monthly purchases! They seemed fabulously extensive. what I have found useful in my own wardrobe planning. ( though dont think for a minute that I actually manage just one a month) is to look at my diary and PLAN for events ahead so I make sure I have the right clothes. This has helped me in my attempts to shop more for my REAL rather than imaginary lifestyle.http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/do-you-shop-for-your-real-imaginary-lifestyle-697705.html


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ladysarah said:


> I have totally lost track or everyone's monthly purchases! They seemed fabulously extensive. what I have found useful in my own wardrobe planning. ( though dont think for a minute that I actually manage just one a month) is to look at my diary and PLAN for events ahead so I make sure I have the right clothes. This has helped me in my attempts to shop more for my REAL rather than imaginary lifestyle.http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/do-you-shop-for-your-real-imaginary-lifestyle-697705.html


What a great idea, LadySarah. I will try it out this weekend  I do (or did!) indeed shop for my imaginary sunny, fabulous limousine-ish lifestyle  But before I joined this thread back in January I made a few bullet points to keep me focused:

- Think more practical 
- No more evening gowns, party heels, fancy clutches that I will not use
- Be sure that most new clothes is work appropriate
- Quality over quantity!

Nice to have them refreshed, thanks for the reminder


----------



## newmommy_va

What I've found more helpful than the real vs imaginary lifestyle distinction... is trying new purchases with what I already have. I think it was Bitten who suggested this first - creating at least 3 outfits with every new purchase was a benchmark for knowing when something was a keeper.

We tend to limit ourselves, by restricting what we select from our wardrobe to wear... than vice versa. Clothes and shoes and bags are _just_ clothes and shoes and bags. There are no rules about wearing them - or not wearing them. And if you want to wear them - without a limousine as an accessory - wear them!! artyhat: If you want to enjoy them in the privacy of her home - who's to say that there's anything wrong with that? 

If everyone's lifestyle only included practical considerations... well then, that would be boring, no?  

On the other hand... we all use various strategies to manage our paths of "considered consumption" (coined by Bitten). Even though many of us struggle with one a month... that is not to say that we have not said "no" to _many_ other purchases... for a variety of reasons. Needless to say, the practical vs impractical and cost-per-wear arguments seem to be the most often used, here. 



COPENHAGEN said:


> What a great idea, LadySarah. I will try it out this weekend  I do (or did!) indeed shop for my imaginary sunny, fabulous limousine-ish lifestyle  But before I joined this thread back in January I made a few bullet points to keep me focused:
> 
> - Think more practical
> - No more evening gowns, party heels, fancy clutches that I will not use
> - Be sure that most new clothes is work appropriate
> - Quality over quantity!
> 
> Nice to have them refreshed, thanks for the reminder


----------



## newmommy_va

Congrats you two!!

While some of us may be sinking in our boats... _sigh_... it's good to see that others of us may stick to one a month, this month, after all!!



jellybebe, great choice for your one!! Let us know how you like it. And do share a pic of you enjoying it, too! 



jellybebe said:


> My one so far this month (and hopefully it stays that way): the Hermes Rivale bracelet in black with gold HW! So excited, as I looked for this bracelet and it was sold out in my size. Then a sweet tpf'er informed me it was on the website! I'm thrilled, as I have been looking for the CDC and have been unsuccessful.



Wow! I admire your restraint... especially since you're still "eyeing" your finds and haven't pulled the trigger... yet!! 



Chinese Warrior said:


> The path of considered consumption!!! I like that, Bitten!!!
> 
> I have been very cautious with my buying of late so much so hubby has been pushing me to shop!! LOL told him that I have saving for the summer sales and then I will unleash my powers!!
> 
> Seriously, am eying a pair of Ferragamo sunglasses, varina flats and maybe a Longchamp leather bag. That should be all. &#55357;&#56399;


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you for your advice! 

The easiest things to let go - are the dress and the sandals. I'm not _really _going to miss the dress, even though it's beautiful. And the truth is, I wouldn't miss another pair of the sandals I already own in two colors that I _love_.

It turns out that clutch #4 works really well!! On the other hand, it is difficult to say no to clutch #2. It is so close to perfect... and the new ones for this year are so ridiculously expensive... that it seems like such a shame to let this find walk away. Grrr. I am such a sucker for a pretty bag... 



flower71 said:


> dear newmommy-va, I'd say keep clutch number 4 if you find a way to make it work in your closet. No to the designer dress if you're not going to be missing it much in your closet, same for the shoes which you already have in different colours. yes to clutch number 2, I understand you completely on that one! You sound like me



Thank you!

It does seem like clutch #4 and the sandals are the popular choices, here!!

I haven't purchased the dress, because I've been resisting temptation...  But, yes, it is free S&H both ways.

As for your list... the outnet has been one of my terrible discoveries from this thread, too! So tempting!!  

As for the downfall of the one a month... well that's been happening from the beginning... (if anyone's read back that far, or has been silently participating for that long)... :lolots: But, thankfully, we pick ourselves back up every month, and try try again. Isn't that the beauty of life, my dear? That after every fall, we can try again, and after every fall... our friends cheer us on, even if a teeny tiny part of us secretly suspects that we're doomed from the get-go... but we're also secretly hoping that _this time_... we _will _succeed!! 



ohitsjen said:


> It sounds like you love #4, so if you absolutely love it, then keep it!
> 
> I'd also pass on #2, because again, if it's not perfect, don't buy it.
> 
> If you really want to buy something, I'd go with #3, because it sounds like the most pragmatic and satisfying purchase (I agree with BagsNBaubles). If you want to get something that you don't already have, I'd say return #1 if it does not fit 100% perfectly, and only buy it if it's free shipping/returns
> 
> Hope this helped!!
> 
> Love that jacket! And doesn't Maje make the best stuff? It's always so wearable and comfortable but stylish at the same time...
> I made the same mistake of sorts and went on the Outnet... My wishlist is filling up pretty fast!! This leather jacket looks amaaaaazing:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/389250
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/389260
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/389058
> Coincidentally, both in my size, and basics I've been looking for... Could this be the downfall of my one a month planning...? (Aside from the NAP sale, which is going to absolutely tank my year's spending...)
> What do you guys think of them?


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> Congrats on all of your hard work on your wardrobe!!
> 
> Meanwhile: wow, my dear! What a shopping list!! And your path of considered consumption is simply genius...
> 
> All the white/cream/ivory on your shopping list is fabulours, btw!!
> 
> Of course, I'm still a fan of the Kaci top, although more now that it's on sale, and I expect that it drapes well on non-model sized women too. (Cough) And the BV & Lela Rose dresses are stunning!! As for me, the shoulders are quite a bit wide for my taste on the AM jacket, although peplum is soooo flattering to wear. (I tried it for the first time recently and was really surprised by its effect on me.) Lastly, the OdlR blouse is lovely, but I'm not the biggest fan of blouses with Peter Pan collars... as I've found them to be unflattering with my generous bustline. (Sigh)
> 
> I totally understand your dilemma about the white jeans! I was dying for the 7fam cropped skinny jeans with zippers that go from the ankle to the pocket!  But I finally couldn't bear the thought of seeing the real image of myself in those fabulous jeans, so I passed. :lolots: They're sold out at Nordstrom... so apparently a lot of other women feel differently.



Thank you for your feedback on my ideas dear, I really appreciate it!! I think the BV dress and the Lela Rose dress are the top two picks - the AM jacket could be a bit fashion-forward for me on a practical day-to-day basis, but it could come down to price - if it was a great deal I'd be prepared to risk it 

I take on board your concerns re. the Oscar de la Renta blouse. It could be one of those that really works best on other people   I'm going to keep considering the white skinny jeans - maybe I'll work up the confidence! I'd just love them to wear with beautiful striped tees and ballet flats for summer weekends


----------



## Bitten

ladysarah said:


> Hey! Great to hear from you  and it all sounds like you are going strong! I love your post on the H thread about how you got your bag. I think I may follow your example! Ever since I took my husband to the Hermes exhibition, he thinks I 'need' a new Kelly.



Oh thanks lovely  I am so excited, you're going to Paris?? I'll be there in spirit, honestly, it's the best experience   I was completely blown away by the good fortune and just the whole thing was so lovely and luxurious  

I'm trying to keep my wardrobe revisions working and actually I'm really happy with my newer pieces and how it's all working


----------



## Bitten

cmm62 said:


> Thank you so much! *I searched high and low and when I saw that I knew it was it - pressed buy the minute it popped up*
> 
> All of your picks are wonderful - the Lela Rose dress is seriously stunning though. Love it!



I love it when dresses work out like that!!  

I think the Lela Rose is definitely coming up as one of the top choices at the moment - I'm going to wait and see what the discounts come down to once the NAP sale starts here though


----------



## Bitten

cmm62 said:


> This was such a great comment - so good to remember when we all go shopping and are on the fence about imperfections.
> 
> 
> 
> well congrats on the one purchase! i don't know what the dress looks like or if it's complicated to tailor, but* i find tailoring items that don't fit just right always works out* - it looks amazing and since it's designer you'll have it forever.



I have to back this up definitely  I have recently done some alterations to a couple of different pieces and it's turned out great - there's something so satisfying about getting a piece that's tailored perfectly for you


----------



## Bitten

newmommy_va said:


> Thank you for your advice!
> 
> The easiest things to let go - are the dress and the sandals. I'm not _really _going to miss the dress, even though it's beautiful. And the truth is, I wouldn't miss another pair of the sandals I already own in two colors that I _love_.
> 
> It turns out that clutch #4 works really well!! On the other hand, it is difficult to say no to clutch #2. It is so close to perfect... and the new ones for this year are so ridiculously expensive... that it seems like such a shame to let this find walk away. Grrr. I am such a sucker for a pretty bag...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> It does seem like clutch #4 and the sandals are the popular choices, here!!
> 
> I haven't purchased the dress, because I've been resisting temptation...  But, yes, it is free S&H both ways.
> 
> *As for your list... the outnet has been one of my terrible discoveries from this thread, too!* So tempting!!
> 
> As for the downfall of the one a month... well that's been happening from the beginning... (if anyone's read back that far, or has been silently participating for that long)... :lolots: But, thankfully, we pick ourselves back up every month, and try try again. Isn't that the beauty of life, my dear? That after every fall, we can try again, and after every fall... our friends cheer us on, even if a teeny tiny part of us secretly suspects that we're doomed from the get-go... but we're also secretly hoping that _this time_... we _will _succeed!!



I have been working so hard on NOT buying from TheOutnet - it's hard because they really get you with the discount and the fact that things sell out so quickly - I always feel quite pressured to buy!! So for the past couple of months I've been putting things in my wishlist but not buying - I find within a couple of days I'm not nearly as obsessed


----------



## cmm62

Bitten said:


> I love it when dresses work out like that!!
> 
> I think the Lela Rose is definitely coming up as one of the top choices at the moment - I'm going to wait and see what the discounts come down to once the NAP sale starts here though



I know - really the best. hope you have the same luck at the NAP sale!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

newmommy_va said:


> What I've found more helpful than the real vs imaginary lifestyle distinction...* is trying new purchases with what I already have. I think it was Bitten who suggested this first - creating at least 3 outfits with every new purchase was a benchmark for knowing when something was a keeper.*
> 
> We tend to limit ourselves, by restricting what we select from our wardrobe to wear... than vice versa. Clothes and shoes and bags are _just_ clothes and shoes and bags. There are no rules about wearing them - or not wearing them. And if you want to wear them - without a limousine as an accessory - wear them!! artyhat: If you want to enjoy them in the privacy of her home - who's to say that there's anything wrong with that?
> 
> If everyone's lifestyle only included practical considerations... well then, that would be boring, no?
> 
> On the other hand... we all use various strategies to manage our paths of "considered consumption" (coined by Bitten). Even though many of us struggle with one a month... that is not to say that we have not said "no" to _many_ other purchases... for a variety of reasons. Needless to say, the practical vs impractical and cost-per-wear arguments seem to be the most often used, here.


That's a really good idea.

I do think I need to be more practical when it comes to clothes but not necessarily boring. Just more focused on buying things I will love for a long time and _wear_. I really dislike seeing pretty, unused items in my wardrobe and always end up giving it away. 

I have actually only bought useful items after joining this thread  Well now I'm eyeing a blazer on Netaporter and after returning the boots I might allow myself it...


----------



## JDN

Ok...with 9 pairs of shoes this month, I officially fail at this!!!!


----------



## Bitten

JDN said:


> Ok...with 9 pairs of shoes this month, I officially fail at this!!!!


 
  Maybe just a _little_ more practice 

Well, I've pulled the trigger on these two from the NAP sale:

Tibi dress
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/351045

BV dress
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/348585

I've taken on board what people have said about the AM jacket I was looking at, very fashion-y and possibly I'd feel a little ostentatious wearing it. The key to my new path is to really honestly consider HOW much wear I am going to get out of ANYTHING - I'm confident with the Tibi dress and the BV dress that I'll get lots of use out of them. So I'm pretty happy for June


----------



## ohitsjen

JDN said:


> Ok...with 9 pairs of shoes this month, I officially fail at this!!!!


Wow!!? What did you get?  
Maybe pull back next month hehe



Bitten said:


> Well, I've pulled the trigger on these two from the NAP sale:
> 
> Tibi dress
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/351045
> 
> BV dress
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/348585
> 
> I've taken on board what people have said about the AM jacket I was looking at, very fashion-y and possibly I'd feel a little ostentatious wearing it. The key to my new path is to really honestly consider HOW much wear I am going to get out of ANYTHING - I'm confident with the Tibi dress and the BV dress that I'll get lots of use out of them. So I'm pretty happy for June


Lovely buys! They've very elegant dresses in neutral colours, I'm sure you'll be able to wear them lots and lots. 


Often I find myself dreaming about what I want to get and making up valid situations where I would wear them... Only to realise I won't. This month and next, I think I need a new pair of reasonably thick, black jeans, and maaaaybe a winter coat. Decided not to get anything from the NAP sales, and currently resisting the OutNet as well at the moment. Two-thirds of the way through June and I still have an item left I can purchase YAY! Maybe something to reward myself after exams...


----------



## jellybebe

I knew that I couldn't keep it at just one this month either... I got this IM jacket on sale that I have been wanting for a while. It's a fun jacket that I can't necessarily wear every day but I will definitely treasure it. I love Elvis and I love Hawaiian print!


----------



## jellybebe




----------



## neenabengals

jellybebe said:


> View attachment 2226523



Love this!  How much did you get it for in the sale?  I saw it in Selfridges sale but they didnt have my size (probably good for my wallet)


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengals said:


> Love this!  How much did you get it for in the sale?  I saw it in Selfridges sale but they didnt have my size (probably good for my wallet)



It was about $670 Canadian but I will have to pay customs when it arrives.


----------



## ellabella8807

LeeMiller said:


> Have you tried on those sneakers?  They remind me of my leather low top converse which unfortunately have zero support for walking.
> 
> Omg sales.  Several things are on order but I'm working hard at being very picky.   So far two pairs of shoes, a jacket and a top.  I did get told I have the best shoes at work today - by a male coworker no less!
> 
> Let's all be picky this sales season!


Thought I would throw my two cents in on the Golden Goose sneakers. I am obsessed. I have a pair of the Lanvin high tops as well as converse... comparatively my Golden Goose ones are much more comfortable. I never felt like there was that "wearing in" period with them. Hope that helps! This online store always has a HUGE range too- I'm pretty sure they have a few pairs on sale at the moment. Unfortunately I paid full price! 

http://www.camarguefashion.com.au/shoes/sneakers.html


----------



## jellybebe

ellabella8807 said:


> Thought I would throw my two cents in on the Golden Goose sneakers. I am obsessed. I have a pair of the Lanvin high tops as well as converse... comparatively my Golden Goose ones are much more comfortable. I never felt like there was that "wearing in" period with them. Hope that helps! This online store always has a HUGE range too- I'm pretty sure they have a few pairs on sale at the moment. Unfortunately I paid full price!
> 
> http://www.camarguefashion.com.au/shoes/sneakers.html



I am in love with these Golden Goose sneakers. If anyone sees these, please let me know! (I think they are from FW2013).


----------



## Myrkur

I hate sale lol, I just purchased this Acne cardigan. It's still my only purchase this month though. It just looked too comfy and I think they will go great with black tights and my H jumping boots.


----------



## JDN

Myrkur said:


> I hate sale lol, I just purchased this Acne cardigan. It's still my only purchase this month though. It just looked too comfy and I think they will go great with black tights and my H jumping boots.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2228424
> View attachment 2228425



Very cute!!! And that is awesome that you stuck to one purchase this month!!!! How did you manage that?!?!? That's some amazing self control esp at this time of year lol


----------



## Myrkur

JDN said:


> Very cute!!! And that is awesome that you stuck to one purchase this month!!!! How did you manage that?!?!? That's some amazing self control esp at this time of year lol



Well it's my first month of not failing though. In April I bought christian louboutins and a herve leger dress in NYC. May I bought Hermes scarfs, a kelly bag and jumping boots (big fail!!) but I'm on a holiday in Croatia now and there is no shopping to do here so, it's easy. And most things I find on sale online, don't really appeal to me, since they are seasonal items and I am still building a basic wardrobe so. I did bought a pair of beige skinny jeans from zara though, so two items this month


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I just ordered this Isabel Marant Etoile knit blazer. I've been eyeing it since it first came out and with a 50% discount I couldn't help it 

It's counting as a July purchase though, it hasn't been shipped yet so when I receive it it's almost July, right?  

Does anyone else have experience with the Etoile line? I know the regular line fits a little small.


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just ordered this Isabel Marant Etoile knit blazer. I've been eyeing it since it first came out and with a 50% discount I couldn't help it
> 
> It's counting as a July purchase though, it hasn't been shipped yet so when I receive it it's almost July, right?
> 
> Does anyone else have experience with the Etoile line? I know the regular line fits a little small.
> 
> View attachment 2228877



Nice jacket, I like IM jackets!


----------



## cakegirl

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just ordered this Isabel Marant Etoile knit blazer. I've been eyeing it since it first came out and with a 50% discount I couldn't help it
> 
> It's counting as a July purchase though, it hasn't been shipped yet so when I receive it it's almost July, right?
> 
> Does anyone else have experience with the Etoile line? I know the regular line fits a little small.
> 
> View attachment 2228877



I've found the Etoile sizing tricky. I have a skirt that ran small, but a jumpsuit I got (it is just like the pants featured with your blazer) ran very big.

I wanted to buy a lot at sales this month but I've been pretty good this month. I bought some espadrilles I'd been watching, when they went on their 2nd markdown,  a little white dress from Zara, and I ordered some new jeans. I'm trying Current Elliott and DL1961 to see which works best.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> Nice jacket, I like IM jackets!


Thank you, I love her printed jackets too.



cakegirl said:


> I've found the Etoile sizing tricky. I have a skirt that ran small, but a jumpsuit I got (it is just like the pants featured with your blazer) ran very big.
> 
> I wanted to buy a lot at sales this month but I've been pretty good this month. I bought some espadrilles I'd been watching, when they went on their 2nd markdown,  a little white dress from Zara, and I ordered some new jeans. I'm trying Current Elliott and DL1961 to see which works best.


It's always so hard to figure out sizing IMO... I got this in a FR36 which is my normal size, so I'm crossing my fingers it will fit! 

Cute espadrilles - and nice to hear at least someone is behaving a little in this thread


----------



## JDN

I'm hoping that July will be a better month....I have a cousin that works at nordstrom and he has been sending me pics of shoes in my size all month long....


----------



## Myrkur

JDN said:


> I'm hoping that July will be a better month....I have a cousin that works at nordstrom and he has been sending me pics of shoes in my size all month long....



Lol!!! I can imagine that must be hard to resist


----------



## cmm62

JDN said:


> I'm hoping that July will be a better month....I have a cousin that works at nordstrom and he has been sending me pics of shoes in my size all month long....



oh man! I wouldn't be able to say no to that either.


----------



## jellybebe

Potential July purchases: Anine Bing booties and Equipment bomber


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Officially throwing my one-ish rule out for the summer sale. This is my First score...

http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs..._-5#/product/49609/6148914691233388270/531537

My second short list is a pair of sunglasses from Ferragmo and then a TODs bag. Then, I will be good for July..promise. )


----------



## Chinese Warrior




----------



## Bitten

ohitsjen said:


> Wow!!? What did you get?
> Maybe pull back next month hehe
> 
> 
> Lovely buys! They've very elegant dresses in neutral colours, I'm sure you'll be able to wear them lots and lots.
> 
> 
> Often I find myself dreaming about what I want to get and making up valid situations where I would wear them... Only to realise I won't. This month and next, I think I need a new pair of reasonably thick, black jeans, and maaaaybe a winter coat. Decided not to get anything from the NAP sales, and currently resisting the OutNet as well at the moment. Two-thirds of the way through June and I still have an item left I can purchase YAY! Maybe something to reward myself after exams...


 
Good luck with your exams!! 

I am returning the BV - doesn't look amazing on and like you, realising the odds of me actually having occasions to wear it are slim! 

The Tibi dress is a hands-down winner, and I ended up picking up this little summer dress By Malene Birger as well, after I decided to return to the BV dress, so I have summer dressing well sorted out now, assuming the dress looks good but I think it will  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/339429


----------



## Jesssh

jellybebe said:


> Potential July purchases: Anine Bing booties and Equipment bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2230685
> View attachment 2230686



Love the booties!


----------



## Bitten

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 2230850


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks bitten!! I would have prefer a true red but the boutiques in southern Spain did not carry it. Oh well...maybe the f/w sale! LOL..


----------



## cmm62

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 2230850


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I just picked up a winter coat from the Allsaints sale this morning, so I'm officially over my limit this month too! I've been eyeing it for a few months and a winter coat IS on my list so I don't feel guilty. I haven't seen it in person though so I don't know if I'll keep it, I might be too pasty to pull off the color.

http://www.us.allsaints.com/women/coats/allsaints-nikol-coat/


----------



## jellybebe

Jesssh said:


> Love the booties!



I know! I keep going back and forth because I have so many pairs of booties and they are pricey, but booties are my favorite and most-worn type of shoe.


----------



## ohitsjen

Bitten said:


> Good luck with your exams!!
> 
> I am returning the BV - doesn't look amazing on and like you, realising the odds of me actually having occasions to wear it are slim!
> 
> The Tibi dress is a hands-down winner, and I ended up picking up this little summer dress By Malene Birger as well, after I decided to return to the BV dress, so I have summer dressing well sorted out now, assuming the dress looks good but I think it will
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/339429



Thanks! 

Works out too because the Tibi would've been much cheaper too!  The By Malene Birger dress looks absolutely perfect for summer, love the nautical/stripey Breton trend at the moment


----------



## cmm62

I said no purchases this month since I'm moving, but the shoes I ordered back in March finally shipped this week. The Manolos I'll be wearing in my wedding this fall - can't wait to put them on!


----------



## ohitsjen

cmm62 said:


> I said no purchases this month since I'm moving, but the shoes I ordered back in March finally shipped this week. The Manolos I'll be wearing in my wedding this fall - can't wait to put them on!
> View attachment 2232933



Gorgeous! Congratulations on the wedding too, I take it this will be your something blue?


----------



## Myrkur

I want to buy CL for my July purchase, but I cannot decide which pair, I want em all!!


----------



## Myrkur

cmm62 said:


> I said no purchases this month since I'm moving, but the shoes I ordered back in March finally shipped this week. The Manolos I'll be wearing in my wedding this fall - can't wait to put them on!
> View attachment 2232933



Beautiful color blue and congrats on your upcoming wedding


----------



## Bitten

cmm62 said:


> I said no purchases this month since I'm moving, but the shoes I ordered back in March finally shipped this week. The Manolos I'll be wearing in my wedding this fall - can't wait to put them on!
> View attachment 2232933



Omg congratulations on the gorgeous Manolos! (And the wedding, of course )

They look absolutely divine


----------



## cmm62

ohitsjen said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations on the wedding too, I take it this will be your something blue?


 
thank you  and yes, it most definitely will, haha.



Myrkur said:


> Beautiful color blue and congrats on your upcoming wedding


 
thanks! Whichever CL you decide on, don't forget to share with us. And if you buy more then one, remember the club is called the one-ish club  



Bitten said:


> Omg congratulations on the gorgeous Manolos! (And the wedding, of course )
> 
> They look absolutely divine


 
Haha - thank you on both! I am so excited to finally get to wear these, and so excited to get married too


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I'm returned the Muubaa jacket, it had a discolored spot on the front and frankly wasn't that flattering on me anyways. The color was stunning but the cut made me look very boyish. But then I ordered a dress from the Allsaints sale so I'm still at 3 for the month. 



cmm62 said:


> I said no purchases this month since I'm moving, but the shoes I ordered back in March finally shipped this week. The Manolos I'll be wearing in my wedding this fall - can't wait to put them on!
> View attachment 2232933



Stunning shoes. I vote that wedding related purchases don't count against you  Best wishes on your upcoming nuptuals!!


----------



## cmm62

BagsNBaubles said:


> I'm returned the Muubaa jacket, it had a discolored spot on the front and frankly wasn't that flattering on me anyways. The color was stunning but the cut made me look very boyish. But then I ordered a dress from the Allsaints sale so I'm still at 3 for the month.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning shoes. I vote that wedding related purchases don't count against you  Best wishes on your upcoming nuptuals!!



Thank you! I think they shouldn't either


----------



## Myrkur

I need your input! I was thinking of selling my Lady Dior and Vintage H Kelly (1990) to buy a new H B or K (yes I love both models!) . Both the Dior and H were eBay purchases and I love them very much, but I don't think I would mind getting rid of them and have a brand new bag instead. It's not that I have anything against secondhand bags, but I love the whole process of buying things in store. Wrapping everything nicely for you etc. So what would you do in my position? Will it be a smart move? I don't mind waiting, I know I will probably need to wait a while, even though I found a really nice SA at H who helped me find my Jumping Boots and I'll need loads of luck probably!


----------



## neenabengals

cmm62 said:


> I said no purchases this month since I'm moving, but the shoes I ordered back in March finally shipped this week. The Manolos I'll be wearing in my wedding this fall - can't wait to put them on!
> View attachment 2232933



Simply gorgeous!  They remind me of the pair that Carrie wore in Sex and the City for her wedding


----------



## cmm62

neenabengals said:


> Simply gorgeous!  They remind me of the pair that Carrie wore in Sex and the City for her wedding



Thank you! You have a good memory - they are the exact same shoes Carrie wears 



Myrkur said:


> I need your input! I was thinking of selling my Lady Dior and Vintage H Kelly (1990) to buy a new H B or K (yes I love both models!) . Both the Dior and H were eBay purchases and I love them very much, but I don't think I would mind getting rid of them and have a brand new bag instead. It's not that I have anything against secondhand bags, but I love the whole process of buying things in store. Wrapping everything nicely for you etc. So what would you do in my position? Will it be a smart move? I don't mind waiting, I know I will probably need to wait a while, even though I found a really nice SA at H who helped me find my Jumping Boots and I'll need loads of luck probably!



The way I see it, your feelings on owning new vs. second-hand aren't going to change, and these bags are not going to cease production, i.e. they're not a special or limited edition. If that was the case I might say keep your bags, but since you want a classic, timeless bag that is always going to be sold, you're not losing anything by selling your current bags and waiting to get one you really want. Plus you already have a good SA, so with a little luck and a little time I think you'll have the bag of your dreams


----------



## shalomjude

ellabella8807 said:


> Thought I would throw my two cents in on the Golden Goose sneakers. I am obsessed. I have a pair of the Lanvin high tops as well as converse... comparatively my Golden Goose ones are much more comfortable. I never felt like there was that "wearing in" period with them. Hope that helps! This online store always has a HUGE range too- I'm pretty sure they have a few pairs on sale at the moment. Unfortunately I paid full price!
> 
> http://www.camarguefashion.com.au/shoes/sneakers.html



I don't post here but must add this store is fantastic ... I have been contemplating purchasing some GG sneakers..my partner has them and he said they are very comfortable. I love their Carven Suno and Sofie d'Hoore range ..I love this thread


----------



## COPENHAGEN

My July purchase got here a liiittle early  Isabel Marant Étoile knit jacket:


----------



## COPENHAGEN

cmm62 said:


> I said no purchases this month since I'm moving, but the shoes I ordered back in March finally shipped this week. The Manolos I'll be wearing in my wedding this fall - can't wait to put them on!
> View attachment 2232933


They are amazing, I'm sure you're going to look perfect at your wedding. Any chance we get to see the dress?


----------



## ladysarah

COPENHAGEN said:


> My July purchase got here a liiittle early  Isabel Marant Étoile knit jacket:
> 
> View attachment 2235605
> View attachment 2235606



You look really really good! This thread is invaluable for a fashion roundup. Kind of 'the best of...'is the colour red or more burgundy?




Myrkur said:


> I need your input! I was thinking of selling my Lady Dior and Vintage H Kelly (1990) to buy a new H B or K (yes I love both models!) . Both the Dior and H were eBay purchases and I love them very much, but I don't think I would mind getting rid of them and have a brand new bag instead. It's not that I have anything against secondhand bags, but I love the whole process of buying things in store. Wrapping everything nicely for you etc. So what would you do in my position? Will it be a smart move? I don't mind waiting, I know I will probably need to wait a while, even though I found a really nice SA at H who helped me find my Jumping Boots and I'll need loads of luck probably!


 I agree with you. I only buy second hand things if the price is substantially lower. For example say a CHANEL cashmere for £500 instead of £1200.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ladysarah said:


> You look really really good! This thread is invaluable for a fashion roundup. Kind of 'the best of...'is the colour red or more burgundy?


Thank you so much :kiss:

I'd say it's burgundy but it looks a little more red-ish in sunlight.


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> You look really really good! This thread is invaluable for a fashion roundup. Kind of 'the best of...'is the colour red or more burgundy?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. I only buy second hand things if the price is substantially lower. For example say a CHANEL cashmere for £500 instead of £1200.



Exactly. I personally don't understand why anyone would pay 6000 on a B or K purchased on eBay, some even have been used for years! For that price I would just wait until I can find one in store.


----------



## Myrkur

cmm62 said:


> Thank you! You have a good memory - they are the exact same shoes Carrie wears
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it, your feelings on owning new vs. second-hand aren't going to change, and these bags are not going to cease production, i.e. they're not a special or limited edition. If that was the case I might say keep your bags, but since you want a classic, timeless bag that is always going to be sold, you're not losing anything by selling your current bags and waiting to get one you really want. Plus you already have a good SA, so with a little luck and a little time I think you'll have the bag of your dreams



I decided to sell the lady dior, I love the bag, but it is too hmm, well how do I put it.. dressed up/fancy for me? since my style is pretty basic and casual. I will keep the Kelly and just sell something else to fund the rest of the bag.


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> My July purchase got here a liiittle early  Isabel Marant Étoile knit jacket:
> 
> View attachment 2235605
> View attachment 2235606



This jacket looks really great on you!


----------



## cmm62

COPENHAGEN said:


> They are amazing, I'm sure you're going to look perfect at your wedding. Any chance we get to see the dress?



Thank you so much - that is so sweet of you! Of course I will share pictures of the dress - how could I not as it was quite the purchase this year! I get married in November and plan to post a few afterwards - it was quite the purchase of the month back in April haha. 

Also - I adore that jacket on you. It seriously looks like it was made for you - a keeper for sure.


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> My July purchase got here a liiittle early  Isabel Marant Étoile knit jacket:
> 
> View attachment 2235605
> View attachment 2235606



Looks perfect on you.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> This jacket looks really great on you!





jellybebe said:


> Looks perfect on you.





cmm62 said:


> Thank you so much - that is so sweet of you! Of course I will share pictures of the dress - how could I not as it was quite the purchase this year! I get married in November and plan to post a few afterwards - it was quite the purchase of the month back in April haha.
> 
> Also - I adore that jacket on you. It seriously looks like it was made for you - a keeper for sure.


Thank you, ladies 

Cmm, that's so exciting for you! Can't wait to see your dress


----------



## Myrkur

So how is everyone's one-*ISHHHHH*  a month going?


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> So how is everyone's one-*ISHHHHH*  a month going?



Ok... I have an ambitious goal to actually try this French dressing idea and buy only what I want for the season at the start. I am browsing through all the look books now. My picks: IM Ankara shearling jacket, IM Caleen boots, One Teaspoon leather trackpants and another pair of black IM booties.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Ok... I have an ambitious goal to actually try this French dressing idea and buy only what I want for the season at the start. I am browsing through all the look books now. My picks: IM Ankara shearling jacket, IM Caleen boots, One Teaspoon leather trackpants and another pair of black IM booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242929
> View attachment 2242930
> View attachment 2242931
> View attachment 2242932



That shearling vest looks so cosy, nice picks. I started the french piece multiple times, but always failed lol


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> That shearling vest looks so cosy, nice picks. I started the french piece multiple times, but always failed lol



I know, I always fail but I have to try hard because of the shearling coat being so expensive! But I can never resist a beautiful sweater or a great jacket. I am looking at the Kenzo Eiffel Tower sweater for a bit of fun.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

These were my two pieces for June: a camel coat for winter & a dress for a wedding I've got to attend next month. Now that we're at the mid point of the year I can definitely say I've filled a lot of holes in my wardrobe and getting dressed is so much easier. The only "needs" I have left on my wish list are a black coat, the nude Prada pumps, a pair of dressy black booties, and a new wallet. Not sure what my shopping plans are for July!


----------



## LeeMiller

I ended up only keeping nude Prada heels and a black jacket for work last month!  So only two purchases.  So far nothing for July but I did see a sweater for work on NAP which I think would be lovely.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Well, I have thrown all rules out of the window for this sale! &#128541;&#128077;

Following the purchase of the Ferragamo flats last week, I bought the following items from ZARA

This dress. Oh so comfy!


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Well, I have thrown all rules out of the window for this sale! &#128541;&#128077;
> 
> Following the purchase of the Ferragamo flats last week, I bought the following items from ZARA
> 
> This dress. Oh so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244357


----------



## JDN

I totally failed at this for June....here are my June purchases....funny thing is...I know I bought 13 pairs of shoes but I cannot remember what the 13th pair is or even where it is, for that matter!!!!

Introducing: 

Valentino Rockstud espadrilles
YSL tributes
Alexander Mcqueen sandals
Chloe Susanna in Nude
Chloe Susanna in Blue
Isabel Marant Jenny boots
2 pairs of Tom's
Golden Goose sneakers
Lanvin ballerina flats 
Marc Jacobs loafers
Manolo Blahnik loafers

Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in tangerine
Balenciaga Moto in lipstick 





Hoping that July will be a better month....


----------



## Sunnyday23

This is a great idea!  Been heading in this direction for a long time now.  And finally my closet is starting to look really good as smart purchases have accumulated. Have to admit though, I haven't been strict about one purchase per month.

May was a big month for me as I celebrated a big milestone in my life so I treated myself to some big purchases that I've been wanting for a long time. You know, that imaginary list of ideal closet purchases. So, for May I went for my first RO leather jacket. 

And I also found one other item on my dream list.  Here it is:


----------



## Sunnyday23

And here is my June purchase: 


And I also bought a pair of Paige skinny jeans in cream color. 

The last two months have had some really big purchases in them and that's not normal for me. But I'm super excited about what I bought and have added to my wardrobe!


----------



## LeeMiller

Sunnyday23 said:


> And here are my June purchases:
> View attachment 2246985
> 
> And I also bought a pair of Paige skinny jeans in cream color.
> 
> The last two months have had some really big purchases in them and that's not normal for me. But I'm super excited about what I bought and have added to my wardrobe!



Awesome purchases!  I love the reissue and RO jacket.   I'm planning on getting one as soon as I get close to my goal weight.


----------



## Sunnyday23

LeeMiller said:


> Awesome purchases!  I love the reissue and RO jacket.   I'm planning on getting one as soon as I get close to my goal weight.



Thanks!  Can't wait for Fall when I'll actually be able to get some use out of the jackets.


----------



## flower71

JDN said:


> I totally failed at this for June....here are my June purchases....funny thing is...I know I bought 13 pairs of shoes but I cannot remember what the 13th pair is or even where it is, for that matter!!!!
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> Valentino Rockstud espadrilles
> YSL tributes
> Alexander Mcqueen sandals
> Chloe Susanna in Nude
> Chloe Susanna in Blue
> Isabel Marant Jenny boots
> 2 pairs of Tom's
> Golden Goose sneakers
> Lanvin ballerina flats
> Marc Jacobs loafers
> Manolo Blahnik loafers
> 
> Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in tangerine
> Balenciaga Moto in lipstick
> 
> View attachment 2246457
> View attachment 2246458
> 
> 
> Hoping that July will be a better month....



Lovely shoe collection JDN! You sure know how to shop ... I love all of it, seriously! Ok, you are above the onidh a month but you are getting slightly there, no?


----------



## flower71

Sunnyday23 said:


> And here is my June purchase:
> View attachment 2246985
> 
> And I also bought a pair of Paige skinny jeans in cream color.
> 
> The last two months have had some really big purchases in them and that's not normal for me. But I'm super excited about what I bought and have added to my wardrobe!



Congrats on great purchases (All statement pieces and we are soon twins on the reissue though mine will be black with palladium hardware !) please post mod pics of these beauties soon, ok?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

JDN said:


> I totally failed at this for June....here are my June purchases....funny thing is...I know I bought 13 pairs of shoes but I cannot remember what the 13th pair is or even where it is, for that matter!!!!
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> Valentino Rockstud espadrilles
> YSL tributes
> Alexander Mcqueen sandals
> Chloe Susanna in Nude
> Chloe Susanna in Blue
> Isabel Marant Jenny boots
> 2 pairs of Tom's
> Golden Goose sneakers
> Lanvin ballerina flats
> Marc Jacobs loafers
> Manolo Blahnik loafers
> 
> Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in tangerine
> Balenciaga Moto in lipstick
> 
> View attachment 2246457
> View attachment 2246458
> 
> 
> Hoping that July will be a better month....


He he  Well, at least you made some lovely purchases. I think a lot of us had a hard time in June with all the sale going on  

...not that I'm doing better this month. Already got the IM Étoile knit jacket and a Helmut top AND I just ordered a Balenciaga bracelet. This is it for me for July though!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Sunnyday23 said:


> And here is my June purchase:
> View attachment 2246985
> 
> And I also bought a pair of Paige skinny jeans in cream color.
> 
> The last two months have had some really big purchases in them and that's not normal for me. But I'm super excited about what I bought and have added to my wardrobe!


Wow, beautiful Chanel


----------



## Mia Bella

JDN said:


> I totally failed at this for June....here are my June purchases....funny thing is...I know I bought 13 pairs of shoes but I cannot remember what the 13th pair is or even where it is, for that matter!!!!
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> Valentino Rockstud espadrilles
> YSL tributes
> Alexander Mcqueen sandals
> Chloe Susanna in Nude
> Chloe Susanna in Blue
> Isabel Marant Jenny boots
> 2 pairs of Tom's
> Golden Goose sneakers
> Lanvin ballerina flats
> Marc Jacobs loafers
> Manolo Blahnik loafers
> 
> Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in tangerine
> Balenciaga Moto in lipstick
> 
> View attachment 2246457
> View attachment 2246458
> 
> 
> Hoping that July will be a better month....



WOW! You have officially blown the doors off this thread.  And while you've technically "failed" the challenge this month, you definitely come out winning in the end because you have some serious goodies now!  Enjoy!


----------



## alice87

I need to join this club again. The July sales are so tempting.


----------



## JDN

Sunnyday23 said:


> This is a great idea!  Been heading in this direction for a long time now.  And finally my closet is starting to look really good as smart purchases have accumulated. Have to admit though, I haven't been strict about one purchase per month.
> 
> May was a big month for me as I celebrated a big milestone in my life so I treated myself to some big purchases that I've been wanting for a long time. You know, that imaginary list of ideal closet purchases. So, for May I went for my first RO leather jacket.
> 
> And I also found one other item on my dream list.  Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2246974



Love all of your purchases!!!  congrats!!!


----------



## JDN

Mia Bella said:


> WOW! You have officially blown the doors off this thread.  And while you've technically "failed" the challenge this month, you definitely come out winning in the end because you have some serious goodies now!  Enjoy!



Lol thanks for finding a way to make me feel better about myself Mia  I promise to TRY to be better this month 

Although I've already got my one for July....my first Hermes belt


----------



## Sunnyday23

flower71 said:


> Congrats on great purchases (All statement pieces and we are soon twins on the reissue though mine will be black with palladium hardware !) please post mod pics of these beauties soon, ok?



Thanks!  My reissues are my favorite Chanel bags!  Love them!  I bet you'll get a ton of use out of yours!


----------



## JDN

COPENHAGEN said:


> He he  Well, at least you made some lovely purchases. I think a lot of us had a hard time in June with all the sale going on
> 
> ...not that I'm doing better this month. Already got the IM Étoile knit jacket and a Helmut top AND I just ordered a Balenciaga bracelet. This is it for me for July though!



Lol thanks Copenhagen....I tried to weed out some items that I didn't just have to have....but in the end decided that I need all of them....smh lol

Congrats on your July purchases....they sound lovely....it's the beginning of the month....so fingers crossed that you and I both will be able to resist all the temptations


----------



## JDN

flower71 said:


> Lovely shoe collection JDN! You sure know how to shop ... I love all of it, seriously! Ok, you are above the onidh a month but you are getting slightly there, no?



Thanks flower  Lol....it always happens like this....when I say I will try to be good, something happens and I end up going crazy for that month....

Like last month I told myself no more balenciaga jackets....and I got 3 the very next week!!!!

But this month....I will try harder lol


----------



## Sunnyday23

COPENHAGEN said:


> Wow, beautiful Chanel



Thanks!


----------



## Sunnyday23

JDN said:


> Love all of your purchases!!!  congrats!!!



Thanks!  Especially like your new tributes!  So comfy and pretty at the same time. And the valentinos are adorable!


----------



## lucywife

JDN said:


> I totally failed at this for June....here are my June purchases....funny thing is...I know I bought 13 pairs of shoes but I cannot remember what the 13th pair is or even where it is, for that matter!!!!
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> Valentino Rockstud espadrilles
> YSL tributes
> Alexander Mcqueen sandals
> Chloe Susanna in Nude
> Chloe Susanna in Blue
> Isabel Marant Jenny boots
> 2 pairs of Tom's
> Golden Goose sneakers
> Lanvin ballerina flats
> Marc Jacobs loafers
> Manolo Blahnik loafers
> 
> Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in tangerine
> Balenciaga Moto in lipstick
> 
> View attachment 2246457
> View attachment 2246458
> 
> 
> Hoping that July will be a better month....



Wow! Since shoes don't  really count, you are good  

I'm done for July already, I bought a really nice Belstaff white wool sweater I know I will wear for ages. It is very simple, great quality, I'm happy. Usually, if I have even a hint of a thought of returning something, I know I shouldn't buy it. Not this time 
In June I've got a couple of Nina Ricci silk tops on sale and nothing else.


----------



## cmm62

BagsNBaubles said:


> These were my two pieces for June: a camel coat for winter & a dress for a wedding I've got to attend next month. Now that we're at the mid point of the year I can definitely say I've filled a lot of holes in my wardrobe and getting dressed is so much easier. The only "needs" I have left on my wish list are a black coat, the nude Prada pumps, a pair of dressy black booties, and a new wallet. Not sure what my shopping plans are for July!



I love camel coats so much - the cut and style of this one is perfect. Great pick!



Sunnyday23 said:


> This is a great idea!  Been heading in this direction for a long time now.  And finally my closet is starting to look really good as smart purchases have accumulated. Have to admit though, I haven't been strict about one purchase per month.
> 
> May was a big month for me as I celebrated a big milestone in my life so I treated myself to some big purchases that I've been wanting for a long time. You know, that imaginary list of ideal closet purchases. So, for May I went for my first RO leather jacket.
> 
> And I also found one other item on my dream list.  Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2246974



Your picks are amazing - congrats on treating yourself. The bag and coats are TDF.

I almost bought nothing this month since I was in the midst of moving...but the last day of the month I was all settled and popped into Saks and J. Crew. I got this ombre pink Shoshanna dress that I'll wear to a few summer events. I also decided that when buying a dress like this, I need to make room for it in my closet. I had a five-year-old dress that I loved to pieces, but it was a white dress and it was a bit discolored and had a small coffee stain on the front that just wouldn't budge. So I gave that away and have replaced it with this dress, which I can pair with flats for a nice brunch or heels for dinner out. A versatile summer dress, it's a great replacement. I also got this pink J. Crew dress for work (80% off) and since the deal was so good I picked up this neon orange shirt - it's super soft and looks great paired with white capris. Another fun summer staple. So three things, but I said I would be doing one-ish for sure, and since one purchase is for my work wardrobe I didn't feel too bad going one over. July I definitely won't do well based on the purchases I have planned, but I'm trying to keep it as scaled down as possible! We shall see.


----------



## AEGIS

I was in this club....


----------



## Sunnyday23

cmm62 said:


> Your picks are amazing - congrats on treating yourself. The bag and coats are TDF.
> ]



Thanks so much!


----------



## jellybebe

cmm62 said:


> I love camel coats so much - the cut and style of this one is perfect. Great pick!
> 
> 
> 
> Your picks are amazing - congrats on treating yourself. The bag and coats are TDF.
> 
> I almost bought nothing this month since I was in the midst of moving...but the last day of the month I was all settled and popped into Saks and J. Crew. I got this ombre pink Shoshanna dress that I'll wear to a few summer events. I also decided that when buying a dress like this, I need to make room for it in my closet. I had a five-year-old dress that I loved to pieces, but it was a white dress and it was a bit discolored and had a small coffee stain on the front that just wouldn't budge. So I gave that away and have replaced it with this dress, which I can pair with flats for a nice brunch or heels for dinner out. A versatile summer dress, it's a great replacement. I also got this pink J. Crew dress for work (80% off) and since the deal was so good I picked up this neon orange shirt - it's super soft and looks great paired with white capris. Another fun summer staple. So three things, but I said I would be doing one-ish for sure, and since one purchase is for my work wardrobe I didn't feel too bad going one over. July I definitely won't do well based on the purchases I have planned, but I'm trying to keep it as scaled down as possible! We shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248164
> View attachment 2248165
> View attachment 2248166



Love the Shoshanna dress!


----------



## Myrkur

AEGIS said:


> I was in this club....



I pretend I'm still in this club.


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> I pretend I'm still in this club.



Haha me too. Today I bought the Celine leopard espadrilles I have been wanting since before they came out! I wish that I had gotten them sooner! My other July purchase is the Isabel Marant Etoile Ankara fluffy jacket that I posted above. July is my birthday month so I guess these are birthday presents to myself?


----------



## jellybebe

Oops


----------



## cmm62

jellybebe said:


> Love the Shoshanna dress!



thank you! i'm going to have a lot of fun wearing it this summer. I laughed so hard at your "oops" post - reminds me of when I get home with a shopping bag in my hands, I say the same exact thing to my fiancée


----------



## Jesssh

I thought I was going to have a zero month for July, but I ended up with a haul from Gap because I was concerned that they were phasing out my HG jeans (I needed a smaller size anyway. ). So I got:

3 pairs of jeans (HG in dark wash, medium blue cropped, striped cropped)
2 pairs of workout shorts (the comfy cotton knit kind)
1 pair of calf hair leopard flip flops (so cute with nail polish)
1 striped tank (slenderizing  )
1 super soft heather gray tee shirt (flowy, like silk)




Almost everything was about half off, and I only spent about $200 for 8  items, so I don't feel bad. I was happy with the quality of everything. Each item filled a missing niche in my wardrobe.


----------



## JDN

lucywife said:


> Wow! Since shoes don't  really count, you are good
> 
> I'm done for July already, I bought a really nice Belstaff white wool sweater I know I will wear for ages. It is very simple, great quality, I'm happy. Usually, if I have even a hint of a thought of returning something, I know I shouldn't buy it. Not this time
> In June I've got a couple of Nina Ricci silk tops on sale and nothing else.



Lol....well if shoes don't count, then does that mean I was good in June? haha


----------



## flower71

AEGIS said:


> I was in this club....


haha, I am also in...I haven't put down in writing what I got last month, oops...more than one I guess


----------



## flower71

Jesssh said:


> I thought I was going to have a zero month for July, but I ended up with a haul from Gap because I was concerned that they were phasing out my HG jeans (I needed a smaller size anyway. ). So I got:


great purchases, great haul!



jellybebe said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249684


I amjealous!! I love those Celine sooooo much, I am eyeing the slip ons for fall! on my list



Myrkur said:


> I pretend I'm still in this club.


me too...what have you been up to lately?


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> great purchases, great haul!
> 
> I amjealous!! I love those Celine sooooo much, I am eyeing the slip ons for fall! on my list
> 
> 
> me too...what have you been up to lately?



Get them! I have been dreaming of them since January!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Get them! I have been dreaming of them since January!


you are meant to be discouraging me! I shall get them, for my Sept purchase??


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I received my Bal bracelet today  It's a little big on my wrist but I think I can live with it


----------



## JDN

COPENHAGEN said:


> I received my Bal bracelet today  It's a little big on my wrist but I think I can live with it
> 
> View attachment 2250647



Beautiful!!!! I've been thinking about getting one....but....hopefully I can resist til next month lol


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> I received my Bal bracelet today  It's a little big on my wrist but I think I can live with it
> 
> View attachment 2250647


oh lala, gorgeous bracelet! congrats


----------



## flower71

Just got these Céline shoes, on my wishlist for some time...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

AEGIS said:


> I was in this club....


 . I joint July 1st. I was out already on July 2nd. Fail.


----------



## mf19

Just joined this club!  Here is my one July purchase  on sale for $1733.40 at NM - Chanel blue tweed 226 reissue


----------



## jellybebe

mf19 said:


> Just joined this club!  Here is my one July purchase  on sale for $1733.40 at NM - Chanel blue tweed 226 reissue



Amazing!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

JDN said:


> Beautiful!!!! I've been thinking about getting one....but....hopefully I can resist til next month lol





flower71 said:


> oh lala, gorgeous bracelet! congrats


Thank you 

JDN, crossing my fingers you can resist until next month he he  I'm sure it's going to be a lot easier when the sale is over for many of us.


----------



## Sunnyday23

mf19 said:


> Just joined this club!  Here is my one July purchase  on sale for $1733.40 at NM - Chanel blue tweed 226 reissue



So pretty!


----------



## Sunnyday23

CommeUneEtoile said:


> . I joint July 1st. I was out already on July 2nd. Fail.



Lol'd at this!  Completely understand. Just went to nordstrom's anniversary sale today. Was NOT successful at 1(ish) this month .


----------



## cmm62

Sunnyday23 said:


> Lol'd at this!  Completely understand. Just went to nordstrom's anniversary sale today. Was NOT successful at 1(ish) this month .



I'm in the same boat - I knew July would be bad for me because of this sale...and since it lasts until August 5th it's probably going to get worse lol. But being in this club has helped me resist some temptation, so I'm trying to stay strong!


----------



## Sunnyday23

cmm62 said:


> I'm in the same boat - I knew July would be bad for me because of this sale...and since it lasts until August 5th it's probably going to get worse lol. But being in this club has helped me resist some temptation, so I'm trying to stay strong!



It's true I did buy more than one thing at the sale, but I did way better this year than last year.  Focused more on quality than quantity. Passed on items that I would've bought a year ago. Hey, at least we are improving, right?


----------



## cmm62

Sunnyday23 said:


> It's true I did buy more than one thing at the sale, but I did way better this year than last year.  Focused more on quality than quantity. Passed on items that I would've bought a year ago. Hey, at least we are improving, right?



Exactly


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Sunnyday23 said:


> Lol'd at this!  Completely understand. Just went to nordstrom's anniversary sale today. Was NOT successful at 1(ish) this month .





cmm62 said:


> I'm in the same boat - I knew July would be bad for me because of this sale...and since it lasts until August 5th it's probably going to get worse lol. But being in this club has helped me resist some temptation, so I'm trying to stay strong!



Oh good, I was just coming here to confess! :shame: I had already purchased one thing this month and then Nordstrom blew me out of the water today. The good news is that most of these item's were on my wardrobe planning list!

I'm going to attempt to ban myself from shopping from now until the holidays and just live vicariously through everybody else's purchases. Here's what I got: 
Allsaints suede booties (not here yet) 
Joie mixed floral print dress
LK Bennett booties
Basic black silk t-shirt
Truth & Pride tweed/leather trim vest *<--* not sure if I should keep this one because it was a splurge for a non practical item, thoughts ladies? I've never owned a vest before!


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> Oh good, I was just coming here to confess! :shame: I had already purchased one thing this month and then Nordstrom blew me out of the water today. The good news is that most of these item's were on my wardrobe planning list!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to ban myself from shopping from now until the holidays and just live vicariously through everybody else's purchases. Here's what I got:
> Allsaints suede booties (not here yet)
> Joie mixed floral print dress
> LK Bennett booties
> Basic black silk t-shirt
> Truth & Pride tweed/leather trim vest *<--* not sure if I should keep this one because it was a splurge for a non practical item, thoughts ladies? I've never owned a vest before!



Love the boots! 

I received a pair of leather trackpants today and I thought I would love them but they looked ridiculous on me, plus they were way too big. Will likely return them and give up on loose leather pants, perhaps they are not meant for me. This is the pic that totally made me want them, but they don't fit me like that.


----------



## cmm62

BagsNBaubles said:


> Oh good, I was just coming here to confess! :shame: I had already purchased one thing this month and then Nordstrom blew me out of the water today. The good news is that most of these item's were on my wardrobe planning list!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to ban myself from shopping from now until the holidays and just live vicariously through everybody else's purchases. Here's what I got:
> Allsaints suede booties (not here yet)
> Joie mixed floral print dress
> LK Bennett booties
> Basic black silk t-shirt
> Truth & Pride tweed/leather trim vest *<--* not sure if I should keep this one because it was a splurge for a non practical item, thoughts ladies? I've never owned a vest before!



love all the boots. I also think the vest is great...if it pairs with a lot in your closet I say keep it. looks wonderful on you.


----------



## Sunnyday23

BagsNBaubles said:


> Oh good, I was just coming here to confess! :shame: I had already purchased one thing this month and then Nordstrom blew me out of the water today. The good news is that most of these item's were on my wardrobe planning list!
> 
> I'm going to attempt to ban myself from shopping from now until the holidays and just live vicariously through everybody else's purchases. Here's what I got:
> Allsaints suede booties (not here yet)
> Joie mixed floral print dress
> LK Bennett booties
> Basic black silk t-shirt
> Truth & Pride tweed/leather trim vest *<--* not sure if I should keep this one because it was a splurge for a non practical item, thoughts ladies? I've never owned a vest before!



Really like the boots!  So cute!


----------



## flower71

BagsNBaubles said:


> Oh good, I was just coming here to confess! :shame: I had already purchased one thing this month and then Nordstrom blew me out of the water today. *The good news is that most of these item's were on my wardrobe planning list!*
> 
> I'm going to attempt to ban myself from shopping from now until the holidays and just live vicariously through everybody else's purchases. Here's what I got:
> Allsaints suede booties (not here yet)
> Joie mixed floral print dress
> LK Bennett booties
> Basic black silk t-shirt
> Truth & Pride tweed/leather trim vest *<--* not sure if I should keep this one because it was a splurge for a non practical item, thoughts ladies? I've never owned a vest before!


Love the booties and the vest. You have to have ideas about styling your vest with your wardrobe and if it's too difficult, let it go. I have a few items I thought would be fun to own and I hardly ever wore them...


----------



## flower71

mf19 said:


> Just joined this club!  Here is my one July purchase  on sale for $1733.40 at NM - Chanel blue tweed 226 reissue


Incredible price...I have to do some research about the Chanel sales next year...I don't know if in Europe it can be that good?

welcome to the club, you'll quickly find out that we are all trying the one ish a month and hardly any of us is actually sticking to it, esp during the sales...But we have  tpf to free our conscience...
I think we'll have to add: *NOT During the SALES*


----------



## mf19

flower71 said:


> Incredible price...I have to do some research about the Chanel sales next year...I don't know if in Europe it can be that good?
> 
> welcome to the club, you'll quickly find out that we are all trying the one ish a month and hardly any of us is actually sticking to it, esp during the sales...But we have  tpf to free our conscience...
> I think we'll have to add: *NOT During the SALES*



Thank you! I got very lucky because I contacted a tpfer returning it and was originally gonna pay 2500+ tax and by the time it was returned it was on second mark down for 1733.40 including tax so I swooped it up haha!  I was far too overwhelmed by the chanel sales otherwise and doubt I'll ever go to a store to look.. Too much demand for too little items so I rather be lazy and just stumble upon items like this year

I have in my head at most 15 items per year (excluding make up) and I'm really really going to try to stick to it. Like you said sales are the hardest so idk if 3 extra items will actually work but its worth a shot.  My mom keeps saying and intervention hahaha so this was my 12 step (month) program


----------



## mf19

Sunnyday23 said:


> So pretty!











jellybebe said:


> Amazing!




Thank you both!


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249684



This looks so comfortable and different! I really like it!   Modeling pics???


----------



## LeeMiller

COPENHAGEN said:


> I received my Bal bracelet today  It's a little big on my wrist but I think I can live with it
> 
> View attachment 2250647



Cool bracelet.  I think you'll get lots of use out of it.


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> great purchases, great haul!
> 
> I amjealous!! I love those Celine sooooo much, I am eyeing the slip ons for fall! on my list
> 
> 
> me too...what have you been up to lately?



Have been away lately hmm .. I bought 3 pairs of louboutins, oops. But I am returning two off them, because I just can not walk in one of them, how amazing and gorgeous and beautiful they are, it is just a waste of money to not wear them. The other pair was through eBay, she said they were in brand new state, but they have been worn over a hundred times by the way they look.. so, that just makes 1 this month! 

Some other things, I decided to go to yoga lessons every week, starting next week I think.. I just need to do something besides work and get my mind of designer stuff. It's like since my dad past away last year, I went completely crazy and keep buying stuff to make myself feel better, but I am not feeling any better, I feel like crap and I sit at home with expensive things I get bored of after a while anyway, so eventually I sell it again. I need to make lists and be more structured and be able to plan my day better.


----------



## flower71

lucywife said:


> Wow! Since shoes don't  really count, you are good
> 
> I'm done for July already, I bought a really nice Belstaff white wool sweater I know I will wear for ages. It is very simple, great quality, I'm happy. Usually, if I have even a hint of a thought of returning something, I know I shouldn't buy it. Not this time
> In June I've got a couple of Nina Ricci silk tops on sale and nothing else.



Pics please! Your purchases seem awesome! love Nina Ricci though a bit too feminine-lady like for my real life ...as ladysarah put it...my imaginary life would be full of gorgeous dresses/tops in silk. 
I got these shoes lately during the sales (Chloe scalloped flats in nude pink, givenchy slip ons) and my first purchase for next season, a pair of Isabel marant booties in bronze. I know, I haven't been good lately but I  trying


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Have been away lately hmm .. I bought 3 pairs of louboutins, oops. But I am returning two off them, because I just can not walk in one of them, how amazing and gorgeous and beautiful they are, it is just a waste of money to not wear them. The other pair was through eBay, she said they were in brand new state, but they have been worn over a hundred times by the way they look.. so, that just makes 1 this month!
> 
> Some other things, I decided to go to yoga lessons every week, starting next week I think.. I just need to do something besides work and get my mind of designer stuff. It's like since my dad past away last year, I went completely crazy and keep buying stuff to make myself feel better, but I am not feeling any better, I feel like crap and I sit at home with expensive things I get bored of after a while anyway, so eventually I sell it again. I need to make lists and be more structured and be able to plan my day better.


Oh dear, I have been through that phase after my mother had a very bad car accident and passed away after a few years of agony...I am sorry and I know that our addiction is like any other addiction, to fill up that void left after losing a loved one or any other event in our lives. A few years later, the pain does wear off and hopefully we do get our priorities right...I have decided to stay away from certain threads that make my head spin and don't do the best for me financially nor emotionally (read " guilt and remorse "for thinking I can live like a millionaire whereas I am just a working mom of 2, living my middle class life in a quiet environment, very far from resorts and palaces...and very content and grateful for all I have).
OK back to topic, sorry your Loubs didn't all work for you. I know *ladysarah* will be happy to count you as a yoga follower too


----------



## Sunnyday23

flower71 said:


> Pics please! Your purchases seem awesome! love Nina Ricci though a bit too feminine-lady like for my real life ...as ladysarah put it...my imaginary life would be full of gorgeous dresses/tops in silk.
> I got these shoes lately during the sales (Chloe scalloped flats in nude pink, givenchy slip ons) and my first purchase for next season, a pair of Isabel marant booties in bronze. I know, I haven't been good lately but I  trying
> View attachment 2256476
> View attachment 2256477
> 
> View attachment 2256478



Cute shoes Flower!  I just bought the nude Chloe flats too and think they are awesome!  Great color and the leather is so soft!  I'm jealous though because I didn't get mine on sale...


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Have been away lately hmm .. I bought 3 pairs of louboutins, oops. But I am returning two off them, because I just can not walk in one of them, how amazing and gorgeous and beautiful they are, it is just a waste of money to not wear them. The other pair was through eBay, she said they were in brand new state, but they have been worn over a hundred times by the way they look.. so, that just makes 1 this month!
> 
> Some other things, I decided to go to yoga lessons every week, starting next week I think.. I just need to do something besides work and get my mind of designer stuff. It's like since my dad past away last year, I went completely crazy and keep buying stuff to make myself feel better, but I am not feeling any better, I feel like crap and I sit at home with expensive things I get bored of after a while anyway, so eventually I sell it again. I need to make lists and be more structured and be able to plan my day better.



I'm sorry to hear about your dad, it certainly is easy to shop to fill a void. My problem stems from my unhappiness with my life right now I think, as I relocated for work and although professionally my life is advancing, personally I am stuck. I hate where I live (sorry to keep whining about this) and miss my friends and family. I think shopping helps only temporarily, and then I realize that I can't even wear half my clothes because the place where I live is so awful and the weather is terrible too.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Pics please! Your purchases seem awesome! love Nina Ricci though a bit too feminine-lady like for my real life ...as ladysarah put it...my imaginary life would be full of gorgeous dresses/tops in silk.
> I got these shoes lately during the sales (Chloe scalloped flats in nude pink, givenchy slip ons) and my first purchase for next season, a pair of Isabel marant booties in bronze. I know, I haven't been good lately but I  trying
> View attachment 2256476
> View attachment 2256477
> 
> View attachment 2256478



Oh my I love the Chloe flats! I wish I had been able to find these on sale, they are just perfect! And I commented on the IM boots in the IM thread, but I think you will get a lot of wear out of them! Great investment boots! I have not been able to take my Caleens off, I even walked for over 2 consecutive hours in them yesterday and they were fine! A bit stiff on the sole of my foot but no blisters!


----------



## LeeMiller

Myrkur said:


> Have been away lately hmm .. I bought 3 pairs of louboutins, oops. But I am returning two off them, because I just can not walk in one of them, how amazing and gorgeous and beautiful they are, it is just a waste of money to not wear them. The other pair was through eBay, she said they were in brand new state, but they have been worn over a hundred times by the way they look.. so, that just makes 1 this month!
> 
> Some other things, I decided to go to yoga lessons every week, starting next week I think.. I just need to do something besides work and get my mind of designer stuff. It's like since my dad past away last year, I went completely crazy and keep buying stuff to make myself feel better, but I am not feeling any better, I feel like crap and I sit at home with expensive things I get bored of after a while anyway, so eventually I sell it again. I need to make lists and be more structured and be able to plan my day better.



I shop much less now that I have a good job that I enjoy.  When I was at my previous job the stress definitely made me shop more.  I think exercise is a great way to handle the stress and actually feel better, rather than feel better for the ten minutes after you buy something and then have it fade before you even get the credit card bill.


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Oh dear, I have been through that phase after my mother had a very bad car accident and passed away after a few years of agony...I am sorry and I know that our addiction is like any other addiction, to fill up that void left after losing a loved one or any other event in our lives. A few years later, the pain does wear off and hopefully we do get our priorities right...I have decided to stay away from certain threads that make my head spin and don't do the best for me financially nor emotionally (read " guilt and remorse "for thinking I can live like a millionaire whereas I am just a working mom of 2, living my middle class life in a quiet environment, very far from resorts and palaces...and very content and grateful for all I have).
> OK back to topic, sorry your Loubs didn't all work for you. I know *ladysarah* will be happy to count you as a yoga follower too



Exactly and that is what I am thinking about right now. I am spending money like a princess, but I shouldn't. I should save it up, like I used to do, not spend it on things I get tired of eventually anyway. I guess it will always be hard, since that gap will always be there (having one (or two maybe) of our parents or other loved ones not here) but that doesn't mean we can do whatever we want to make us selves feel better..


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your dad, it certainly is easy to shop to fill a void. My problem stems from my unhappiness with my life right now I think, as I relocated for work and although professionally my life is advancing, personally I am stuck. I hate where I live (sorry to keep whining about this) and miss my friends and family. I think shopping helps only temporarily, and then I realize that I can't even wear half my clothes because the place where I live is so awful and the weather is terrible too.



It's okay, sometimes we just need to spill it out! But what about building up a new personal life? Make new friends here, find something to do to keep you busy.  Did you move there with your hubby or alone?


----------



## Myrkur

LeeMiller said:


> I shop much less now that I have a good job that I enjoy.  When I was at my previous job the stress definitely made me shop more.  I think exercise is a great way to handle the stress and actually feel better, rather than feel better for the ten minutes after you buy something and then have it fade before you even get the credit card bill.



Exactly! My bank account makes me sad. It's crazy what our emotions /feelings can do to our behavior in shopping, or in other cases eating/drugs etc.. I think shopping is even the best out of all of them


----------



## am2022

ITA!!! I've been doing well
With my ban and selling brand new items that I never got to use.... Then sales hit.   Ugh I will try and get back on the ban wagon! 
I'm rejoining back here and will behave by August 1st!!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your dad, it certainly is easy to shop to fill a void. My problem stems from my unhappiness with my life right now I think, as I relocated for work and although professionally my life is advancing, personally I am stuck. I hate where I live (sorry to keep whining about this) and miss my friends and family. I think shopping helps only temporarily, and then I realize that I can't even wear half my clothes because the place where I live is so awful and the weather is terrible too.



It's all temporary so don't worry, you've made a great choice professionally and the rest should come, I am sure


----------



## Myrkur

There are just a few clothes I really want/need to complete my basic wardrobe and then I am done, yes done.

These two RED Valentino dresses
1. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/393470
2. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/373564

Acne knitwear
1. http://shop.acnestudios.com/lamont-merino-black-106363.html
2. http://shop.acnestudios.com/fran-mohair-grey-melange.html

Burberry dresses and a turtleneck knit
1. http://nl.burberry.com/store/womenswear/dresses/brit/prod-38884051-fitted-jersey-dress/
2. http://nl.burberry.com/store/womenswear/dresses/brit/prod-38887711-layered-crêpe-dress/
3. http://nl.burberry.com/store/womenswear/knitwear/brit/prod-38266901-check-cuff-polo-neck-sweater/

And then I can continue the one-ish a month again lol, since I still need a new good winter coat and a pair of low heels I can wear to work.


----------



## cmm62

Myrkur said:


> Have been away lately hmm .. I bought 3 pairs of louboutins, oops. But I am returning two off them, because I just can not walk in one of them, how amazing and gorgeous and beautiful they are, it is just a waste of money to not wear them. The other pair was through eBay, she said they were in brand new state, but they have been worn over a hundred times by the way they look.. so, that just makes 1 this month!
> 
> Some other things, I decided to go to yoga lessons every week, starting next week I think.. I just need to do something besides work and get my mind of designer stuff. It's like since my dad past away last year, I went completely crazy and keep buying stuff to make myself feel better, but I am not feeling any better, I feel like crap and I sit at home with expensive things I get bored of after a while anyway, so eventually I sell it again. I need to make lists and be more structured and be able to plan my day better.



I totally know what you mean. My grandmother recently passed and I was going to go out shopping/browsing for the day, and this forum reminded me that I don't need anything and it would only be a temptation. Went for a long run instead - think it's great you're taking up yoga and giving your days more structure. It's a great solution and it's great for your mind, body and soul.



flower71 said:


> Pics please! Your purchases seem awesome! love Nina Ricci though a bit too feminine-lady like for my real life ...as ladysarah put it...my imaginary life would be full of gorgeous dresses/tops in silk.
> I got these shoes lately during the sales (Chloe scalloped flats in nude pink, givenchy slip ons) and my first purchase for next season, a pair of Isabel marant booties in bronze. I know, I haven't been good lately but I  trying
> View attachment 2256476
> View attachment 2256477
> 
> View attachment 2256478



Love those IM boots - great buy!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sorry to hear about all your emotional turmoils. Feel better soon so that you can appreciate the joy of shopping in a guiltless manner. Hugs!!xx 

My sale purchase continues..


----------



## mf19

Ok so I joined this month and am already struggling... I've never seen so many pigalle 100 colors released in one season... Must buy blue suede and red patent!! This is terribly difficult!


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats everyone on the lovely buys and good luck to those of us who are trying to be good! 

I am awaiting a pair of IM sneakers and my beloved Celine leopard espadrilles, and I have a pair of black embroidered jeans on my wishlist for this season (they have not been released yet). I am going to try redoubling my efforts to be good again this season. I attempted the French 5-piece dressing with the purchase of a few key pieces for fall bought well in advance - now I need to stick to it and not be tempted! I'm aiming for basics only until December! And only things I need - not excessive quantities of things I try to justify!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

This is so weird - I'm looking at winter boots and down jackets at the moment and it's JULY  I think this thread has made me plan future buys more, but it still seems a little early to consider a pair of Burberry winter boots...

Oh, love the Acne cardigan, *Mykur*, it looks lovely warm and classic.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Congrats everyone on the lovely buys and good luck to those of us who are trying to be good!
> 
> I am awaiting a pair of IM sneakers and my beloved Celine leopard espadrilles, and I have a pair of black embroidered jeans on my wishlist for this season (they have not been released yet). I am going to try redoubling my efforts to be good again this season. I attempted the French 5-piece dressing with the purchase of a few key pieces for fall bought well in advance - now I need to stick to it and not be tempted! I'm aiming for basics only until December! And only things I need - not excessive quantities of things I try to justify!


Which IM sneakers did you get? 

Sounds great with the French 5-piece and going for basics  Personally I have some major winter pieces planned, so no bags or "fun" things before sometime in late fall if I can resist!


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Which IM sneakers did you get?
> 
> Sounds great with the French 5-piece and going for basics  Personally I have some major winter pieces planned, so no bags or "fun" things before sometime in late fall if I can resist!



I got the Blossoms in black which look like the Bobby but they have a Velcro strap across the top.


----------



## ohitsjen

Managed not to make a purchase for June, and made a purchase for July already, a pair of black Acne jeans, a staple in my wardrobe. Trying to stick to mainly basics to build up my wardrobe a bit more, I've realised that colour doesn't really suit my dress sense, and I am most comfortable in black, white/cream, grey and navy. 

My friend is heading off to Canada on exchange, so I'm considering asking her to get me a cardigan I've been eyeing from Aritzia for the longest time. I feel myself lacking a little in good basic sweaters and winter knits.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> I got the Blossoms in black which look like the Bobby but they have a Velcro strap across the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258536


Love them, congrats


----------



## cmm62

ohitsjen said:


> Managed not to make a purchase for June, and made a purchase for July already, a pair of black Acne jeans, a staple in my wardrobe. Trying to stick to mainly basics to build up my wardrobe a bit more, I've realised that colour doesn't really suit my dress sense, and I am most comfortable in black, white/cream, grey and navy.
> 
> My friend is heading off to Canada on exchange, so I'm considering asking her to get me a cardigan I've been eyeing from Aritzia for the longest time. I feel myself lacking a little in good basic sweaters and winter knits.



I love acne jeans. I'm planning on replacing my dark blue ones with my sept purchase.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I got the Blossoms in black which look like the Bobby but they have a Velcro strap across the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258536


those are cool!


----------



## ohitsjen

cmm62 said:


> I love acne jeans. I'm planning on replacing my dark blue ones with my sept purchase.



Aren't they just amazing? I now want them in every colour, no matter how impractical that is lol


----------



## cmm62

ohitsjen said:


> Aren't they just amazing? I now want them in every colour, no matter how impractical that is lol



haha yes! my first pair were black and about a week later I bought the dark blue pair. While I may get trendy jeans (e. g. colored, cropped) from other brands, I won't ever buy my regular jeans from anywhere else. the best!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Star buy of the month! Jigsaw tweed silk back t-shirt, made by Linton- a Scottish company who make tweed for Chanel! It reminds me of Chanel but at a much more affordible price!
Also got this "more issues than vogue" tshirt from ebay for a bit of fun!


----------



## Bitten

I'm liking people's purchases! Everyone seems to be doing so well 

I bought a jacket in the Matches sale for July - L'Agence navy tweed. It hasn't arrived yet but if it fits and looks good, it will be a perfect transitional, work/weekend piece, good over jeans AND pencil skirts 

I am thinking of getting this coat in August - Joseph navy shearling:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/373494

I will be traveling to Chicago in December next year and I do not own anything remotely suitable for _really_ cold weather, so it's time I got a proper, cold weather coat that I can take whenever I do winter trips to Europe and the US. Also would come in handy in the crazy south Victorian weather we get when I visit my in-laws.

Can any US ladies advise whether this coat looks warm enough for a Northern hemisphere winter?


----------



## cmm62

Bitten said:


> I'm liking people's purchases! Everyone seems to be doing so well
> 
> I bought a jacket in the Matches sale for July - L'Agence navy tweed. It hasn't arrived yet but if it fits and looks good, it will be a perfect transitional, work/weekend piece, good over jeans AND pencil skirts
> 
> I am thinking of getting this coat in August - Joseph navy shearling:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/373494
> 
> I will be traveling to Chicago in December next year and I do not own anything remotely suitable for _really_ cold weather, so it's time I got a proper, cold weather coat that I can take whenever I do winter trips to Europe and the US. Also would come in handy in the crazy south Victorian weather we get when I visit my in-laws.
> 
> Can any US ladies advise whether this coat looks warm enough for a Northern hemisphere winter?



The shearling would definitely keep you warm however...I don't think warm enough. I believe down coats are the best way to stay warm (my down tahari coat is literally a lifesaver) and I would worry about this coat if it rains/hails/snows whole you are there. You want something very resistant to moisture so you don't walk around soaking wet all day, which in freezing temperatures can lead to a very bad cold. That said, the coat is gorgeous. Perhaps get it and a down coat that is able to stand the elements better and one that you wouldn't mind getting it beat up a bit.


----------



## Jesssh

Bitten said:


> I'm liking people's purchases! Everyone seems to be doing so well
> 
> I bought a jacket in the Matches sale for July - L'Agence navy tweed. It hasn't arrived yet but if it fits and looks good, it will be a perfect transitional, work/weekend piece, good over jeans AND pencil skirts
> 
> I am thinking of getting this coat in August - Joseph navy shearling:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/373494
> 
> I will be traveling to Chicago in December next year and I do not own anything remotely suitable for _really_ cold weather, so it's time I got a proper, cold weather coat that I can take whenever I do winter trips to Europe and the US. Also would come in handy in the crazy south Victorian weather we get when I visit my in-laws.
> 
> Can any US ladies advise whether this coat looks warm enough for a Northern hemisphere winter?



I have a shearling coat that is probably thicker than that, and I can only wear it in zero-degree (Farenheit) weather. Otherwise it is too hot. That coat looks thinner, so it may be OK. You can always layer. It's hard to say how warm that coat is, but you may want to consider the feasability of cleaning the coat.


----------



## am2022

very nice!!! 


jellybebe said:


> I got the Blossoms in black which look like the Bobby but they have a Velcro strap across the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258536


----------



## Bitten

cmm62 said:


> The shearling would definitely keep you warm however...I don't think warm enough. I believe down coats are the best way to stay warm (my down tahari coat is literally a lifesaver) and I would worry about this coat if it rains/hails/snows whole you are there. You want something very resistant to moisture so you don't walk around soaking wet all day, which in freezing temperatures can lead to a very bad cold. That said, the coat is gorgeous. Perhaps get it and a down coat that is able to stand the elements better and one that you wouldn't mind getting it beat up a bit.


 


Jesssh said:


> I have a shearling coat that is probably thicker than that, and I can only wear it in zero-degree (Farenheit) weather. Otherwise it is too hot. That coat looks thinner, so it may be OK. You can always layer. It's hard to say how warm that coat is, but you may want to consider the feasability of cleaning the coat.


 
Thank you for responding my dears! 

I live in a warm climate so I definitely have no idea how to dress warmly - I take on board your concerns about possible cleaning issues re snow/rain etc so I'm going to talk to a leather specialist at my dry-cleaners and get some feedback.

Pretty much the total opposite of this thread, but I like the idea of two coats


----------



## lucywife

flower71 said:


> Pics please! Your purchases seem awesome! love Nina Ricci though a bit too feminine-lady like for my real life ...as ladysarah put it...my imaginary life would be full of gorgeous dresses/tops in silk.
> I got these shoes lately during the sales (Chloe scalloped flats in nude pink, givenchy slip ons) and my first purchase for next season, a pair of Isabel marant booties in bronze. I know, I haven't been good lately but I  trying
> View attachment 2256476
> View attachment 2256477
> 
> View attachment 2256478



Thank you!
I will post photos (tomorrow maybe), I just came back from the best vacation ever, have to unpack and do all the fun stuff, laundry, pay bills, etc...


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I ended up returning the suede booties (not comfortable) and the tweed vest (too expensive for an impulse buy). I also got a price adjustment on another one of my purchases so now I have a hefty gift card sitting in my wallet 

I'm not really sure what else I need/want to add to my wardrobe for the rest of the year. I'd still like a black coat or jacket, nude pumps, and probably some more sweaters. I'm not drooling over anything super specific at the moment though.


----------



## neenabengals

Lovely purchases everyone.  I have been stalking this thread for the last few months as I definitely havent been sticking to one a month.

My purchases for July are:
Helmut Lang Smoking Tux - I love the back of this jacket!

Maria Black wing earrings - I am completely in love with these earrings.  They come in two parts - the front wing part and a reverse wing for the back of your ear.  You can wear the front part on its own or combine front and back (as per the photo)  I got them from NAP for £145 but I think they got the price wrong because on Maria Blacks website, each earring (single) costs £145 and they are no longer available on NAP.

And my ish purchase is:
Next Peplum Blouse £10 in the sale!  I cant find a pic of the blouse but its very very similar to this Theory one apart from mine is short sleeved.  I cannot believe this blouse was only £10 - its really well cut for my body shape and will look lovely with a Theory skirt i bought last month.


----------



## cmm62

neenabengals said:


> Lovely purchases everyone.  I have been stalking this thread for the last few months as I definitely havent been sticking to one a month.
> 
> My purchases for July are:
> Helmut Lang Smoking Tux - I love the back of this jacket!
> 
> Maria Black wing earrings - I am completely in love with these earrings.  They come in two parts - the front wing part and a reverse wing for the back of your ear.  You can wear the front part on its own or combine front and back (as per the photo)  I got them from NAP for £145 but I think they got the price wrong because on Maria Blacks website, each earring (single) costs £145 and they are no longer available on NAP.
> 
> And my ish purchase is:
> Next Peplum Blouse £10 in the sale!  I cant find a pic of the blouse but its very very similar to this Theory one apart from mine is short sleeved.  I cannot believe this blouse was only £10 - its really well cut for my body shape and will look lovely with a Theory skirt i bought last month.



I love tuxedo jackets for women - great buy!


----------



## Jesssh

Beautiful things everyone!

I fell victim to the Nordstom anniversary sale this weekend, so I feel compelled to change my one(ish) rules. A six dollar Target tank shall no longer count for the club. I came to the realization that I had almost NO casual wardrobe before this year. I was wearing boot cut jeans, workout tees and free large men's tee shirts everywhere except work.

I have decided (for myself) that necessary clothing that gets "used up" and is under $100 shall not count. This includes the cheap tanks, tees, workout shorts and jeans I've bought at gap and Target, as well as plain work blouses and black work trousers. And shoes that I wear frequently. Utilitarian stuff. Some of which happens to be cute. 

What will count (for me) are "investment" pieces that I plan to keep for a long time. Things that will stay nice for years. Of the 31 pieces I have bought this year (yikes!), 8 are things I plan to wear "forever". These include a trench coat (plus scarf), a leather jacket, 3 bags, and 3 pieces of silver jewelry. In that sense, I am pretty much on track for the one(ish) club.

(No one else has to agree with my rules. I really needed the jeans and tanks. Laundry day was happening too often.)

Anyway, after years of searching, I finally found the perfect (and not too expensive) station necklace at the Nordstrom anniversary sale. I was ready to let this trend go by, but the necklace is so elongating, I know I'll wear it every chance it get. It even looks good with my tank tops! Judith Jack "Silver Rain" station necklace and matching pendant:




The pieces look much better in person. Both pieces are sterling silver with marcasite, and have a decent weight. They are not flimsy. The SA said she owned some Judith Jack pieces that were purchased many years ago and still look great. I thought they would look cheap, until I saw them in person. The pave stones are much more neutral (not dark) and clean looking in person - they just add a little sparkle. And the sardine shapes really suit me. 

I can wear them together or separately or double up the station necklace so that the marquis shapes tend to look horizontal.

Very pleased with this purchase since I am a commitment-phobe when it comes to jewelry. Most of the other station necklaces I liked were thousands of dollars and very lightweight - I thought they would break too easily.

They had a beautiful bib necklace in this line that I wanted to like very badly, but for some reason, it was just not right on me.  That was actually the piece I thought I'd go home with:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/judith-jack-silver-rain-collar-necklace-nordstrom-exclusive/3507097


----------



## Bitten

Jesssh said:


> Beautiful things everyone!
> 
> I fell victim to the Nordstom anniversary sale this weekend, so I feel compelled to change my one(ish) rules. A six dollar Target tank shall no longer count for the club. I came to the realization that I had almost NO casual wardrobe before this year. I was wearing boot cut jeans, workout tees and free large men's tee shirts everywhere except work.
> 
> I have decided (for myself) that necessary clothing that gets "used up" and is under $100 shall not count. This includes the cheap tanks, tees, workout shorts and jeans I've bought at gap and Target, as well as plain work blouses and black work trousers. And shoes that I wear frequently. Utilitarian stuff. Some of which happens to be cute.
> 
> What will count (for me) are "investment" pieces that I plan to keep for a long time. Things that will stay nice for years. Of the 31 pieces I have bought this year (yikes!), 8 are things I plan to wear "forever". These include a trench coat (plus scarf), a leather jacket, 3 bags, and 3 pieces of silver jewelry. In that sense, I am pretty much on track for the one(ish) club.
> 
> (No one else has to agree with my rules. I really needed the jeans and tanks. Laundry day was happening too often.)
> 
> Anyway, after years of searching, I finally found the perfect (and not too expensive) station necklace at the Nordstrom anniversary sale. I was ready to let this trend go by, but the necklace is so elongating, I know I'll wear it every chance it get. It even looks good with my tank tops! Judith Jack "Silver Rain" station necklace and matching pendant:
> 
> View attachment 2264652
> 
> 
> The pieces look much better in person. Both pieces are sterling silver with marcasite, and have a decent weight. They are not flimsy. The SA said she owned some Judith Jack pieces that were purchased many years ago and still look great. I thought they would look cheap, until I saw them in person. The pave stones are much more neutral (not dark) and clean looking in person - they just add a little sparkle. And the sardine shapes really suit me.
> 
> I can wear them together or separately or double up the station necklace so that the marquis shapes tend to look horizontal.
> 
> Very pleased with this purchase since I am a commitment-phobe when it comes to jewelry. Most of the other station necklaces I liked were thousands of dollars and very lightweight - I thought they would break too easily.
> 
> They had a beautiful bib necklace in this line that I wanted to like very badly, but for some reason, it was just not right on me.  That was actually the piece I thought I'd go home with:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/judith-jack-silver-rain-collar-necklace-nordstrom-exclusive/3507097


 
Mmmm, I like those necklaces - your idea to layer sounds v cool 

I think your rules are good - basics don't count for me either. I bought new running gear on the weekend to replace my seriously worn out work-out tops and pants (elastic has gone in the pants which adds an element of pure terror to the workout - good for adrenalin, no?)

But I'm not counting those towards my monthly total - girl has to work out! 

My new navy tweed jacket from L'Agence is a keeper - I've had the sleeves taken up and I'm going to have it taken in slightly. Having worn it twice now, I'm conscious of the fact that the fit over the bust is good (miraculous) but it's quite big elsewhere, so hope I can get my tailor to do some darting magic


----------



## Sunnyday23

Bitten said:


> elastic has gone in the pants which adds an element of pure terror to the workout - good for adrenalin, no?)




Lol!!  This cracked me up!  Adrenalin from that source you most certainly do not need !





Bitten said:


> My new navy tweed jacket from L'Agence is a keeper - I've had the sleeves taken up and I'm going to have it taken in slightly. Having worn it twice now, I'm conscious of the fact that the fit over the bust is good (miraculous) but it's quite big elsewhere, so hope I can get my tailor to do some darting magic



Jacket sounds cute. Tailoring is definitely the way to go. It will make the piece look so much better and is so worth it!


----------



## lucywife

Sorry for the delay,
Here are my purchases:















Sweater that I bought has a name Wimborne (by Belstaff), found it on Barneys site.


----------



## flower71

lucywife said:


> Sorry for the delay,
> Here are my purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater that I bought has a name Wimborne (by Belstaff), found it on Barneys site.


Lovely buys!


----------



## lucywife

flower71 said:


> Lovely buys!


----------



## Bitten

Sunnyday23 said:


> Lol!!  This cracked me up!  Adrenalin from that source you most certainly do not need !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket sounds cute. Tailoring is definitely the way to go. It will make the piece look so much better and is so worth it!


 
 I agree, I am no longer settling for pieces that fit 'ok' - I am making the investment in getting them properly tailored for a much better fit and look - it's amazing to me how critical proportions (sleeve length, skirt length, pant length etc) are to making a piece look amazing instead of just ok.


----------



## Bitten

Hi girls,

I could use a little advice. I am going to have to travel to Chicago for work in December and I'm looking for some good cold weather gear - I don't own anything remotely suitable, even as basic as a warm coat  

I got some great feedback on this coat I'm looking at getting as my August purchase:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/373494

But I now am looking at boots. I have no idea but I'm anxious about leather in snow/slush and I only own one pair of leather boots and they have a heel so I don't really think they'd be particularly comfortable or stable walking around. 

I was looking at a pair of rainboots/wellingtons and I came across these Burberry boots:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/361261

I would pair these with a thick pair of socks and have an in-sole inserted - do you think I should go larger in terms of sizing? I'm normally around a 38 (37.5 in Jimmy Choo, 38 in CLs) and I would normally go a 38 in these but if I want to put socks on etc, should I go the 39s?  

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## cmm62

Bitten said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I could use a little advice. I am going to have to travel to Chicago for work in December and I'm looking for some good cold weather gear - I don't own anything remotely suitable, even as basic as a warm coat
> 
> I got some great feedback on this coat I'm looking at getting as my August purchase:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/373494
> 
> But I now am looking at boots. I have no idea but I'm anxious about leather in snow/slush and I only own one pair of leather boots and they have a heel so I don't really think they'd be particularly comfortable or stable walking around.
> 
> I was looking at a pair of rainboots/wellingtons and I came across these Burberry boots:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/361261
> 
> I would pair these with a thick pair of socks and have an in-sole inserted - do you think I should go larger in terms of sizing? I'm normally around a 38 (37.5 in Jimmy Choo, 38 in CLs) and I would normally go a 38 in these but if I want to put socks on etc, should I go the 39s?
> 
> Thank you for your help!!



I would say no - stay true to your regular size. I don't find my rain boots to have the tight fit of regular footwear/heels and with how cold it is your feet will be at their smallest I.e. no swelling of joints like when it's over 100 degrees in the summer. just my two cents!


----------



## ladysarah

Jesssh said:


> Beautiful things everyone!
> 
> I fell victim to the Nordstom anniversary sale this weekend, so I feel compelled to change my one(ish) rules. A six dollar Target tank shall no longer count for the club. I came to the realization that I had almost NO casual wardrobe before this year. I was wearing boot cut jeans, workout tees and free large men's tee shirts everywhere except work.
> 
> I have decided (for myself) that necessary clothing that gets "used up" and is under $100 shall not count. This includes the cheap tanks, tees, workout shorts and jeans I've bought at gap and Target, as well as plain work blouses and black work trousers. And shoes that I wear frequently. Utilitarian stuff. Some of which happens to be cute.
> 
> What will count (for me) are "investment" pieces that I plan to keep for a long time. Things that will stay nice for years. Of the 31 pieces I have bought this year (yikes!), 8 are things I plan to wear "forever". These include a trench coat (plus scarf), a leather jacket, 3 bags, and 3 pieces of silver jewelry. In that sense, I am pretty much on track for the one(ish) club.
> 
> (No one else has to agree with my rules. I really needed the jeans and tanks. Laundry day was happening too often.)
> 
> Anyway, after years of searching, I finally found the perfect (and not too expensive) station necklace at the Nordstrom anniversary sale. I was ready to let this trend go by, but the necklace is so elongating, I know I'll wear it every chance it get. It even looks good with my tank tops! Judith Jack "Silver Rain" station necklace and matching pendant:
> 
> View attachment 2264652
> 
> 
> The pieces look much better in person. Both pieces are sterling silver with marcasite, and have a decent weight. They are not flimsy. The SA said she owned some Judith Jack pieces that were purchased many years ago and still look great. I thought they would look cheap, until I saw them in person. The pave stones are much more neutral (not dark) and clean looking in person - they just add a little sparkle. And the sardine shapes really suit me.
> 
> I can wear them together or separately or double up the station necklace so that the marquis shapes tend to look horizontal.
> 
> Very pleased with this purchase since I am a commitment-phobe when it comes to jewelry. Most of the other station necklaces I liked were thousands of dollars and very lightweight - I thought they would break too easily.
> 
> They had a beautiful bib necklace in this line that I wanted to like very badly, but for some reason, it was just not right on me.  That was actually the piece I thought I'd go home with:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/judith-jack-silver-rain-collar-necklace-nordstrom-exclusive/3507097



Lovely! And I also agree with you on focusing on casual day wear. I took me ages to work out that I did not want to spend so much on 'special' occasion clothes, and would rather have beautiful day to day pieces....


----------



## jellybebe

ladysarah said:


> Lovely! And I also agree with you on focusing on casual day wear. I took me ages to work out that I did not want to spend so much on 'special' occasion clothes, and would rather have beautiful day to day pieces....



Me too! But I hate fancy dresses etc so much that I never have anything to wear for formal occasions. I have a wedding in Sept and am stressed because I have nothing to wear.


----------



## Bitten

cmm62 said:


> I would say no - stay true to your regular size. I don't find my rain boots to have the tight fit of regular footwear/heels and with how cold it is your feet will be at their smallest I.e. no swelling of joints like when it's over 100 degrees in the summer. just my two cents!


 
 

Thanks my dear  I'm going to wait and see, I don't think there's any rush to purchase these and I also have a friend who's coming home from London for a couple of weeks in a month or so - I'd like to see what she thinks as well


----------



## ladysarah

Yes always a good idea to ask. Londoner a bout coats... God knows we do have plenty of them. ...


----------



## Bitten

ladysarah said:


> Yes always a good idea to ask. Londoner a bout coats... God knows we do have plenty of them. ...


 
Zackly  Seriously, I showed a friend who lived in Germany for a couple of years the coat I already own that I was thinking of taking and she fell about laughing - I was like "What? It's warm!" and she just shook her head and said 'No lining? That's not going to do squat for you in snow!''


----------



## Jesssh

Whoops - ordered a few things off the Dillards Clearance sale. All 3 were about $100 total, so great deals. The first one is non-returnable, $29 French Connection marked down from $118. I hope it's nice. I was already to skip the lace trend, but loved the cut and color of this. I have a white crochet top cut like this and I want to wear it everywhere. I think the size is right.




The bumblebee stripe (it's really navy - not black) I thought (if it fits) I should find a dark navy stretch pencil skirt to go with it, and make it into a colorblock dress. I keep looking at the colorblock striped dresses online, but dresses are usually too short for me. This top would be nice because I wouldn't to have to wear a blazer with it at work.

The bib necklace is something I have never purchased before. I have always wanted one. Most bibs overwhelm my face. Apparently it's because I have low contrast features.  This one will probably blend in with my skin since most of the stones are transparent, or I could wear it over a white shirt. That may be OK though. I have had good luck with Carolee jewelry. On their website, it says that this piece has a worldwide lifetime guarantee, so I don't feel bad about spending $52 on a $125 piece.  I need some colored jewelry anyway, and the multiple colors should go with a lot of my solid tops.

Anyway, the last two are returnable if I don't love them.


----------



## jellybebe

Hi everyone! I'm enjoying seeing everyone's buys and thinking processes. Bitten - if you want something warm, wool or down are the way to go. I live in a place now that goes down to -40C (it's horrendous) and I have either a Mackage wool coat or a down parka that I use to stay alive. I went to Chicago a few years ago in November and it was freezing! I couldn't walk outside for too long. I hate the cold as it is, but this was really cold, particularly with the wind chill. Big wool scarves and Ugg shearling gloves usually are my saving grace too - it's not just about the jacket! 

This was my birthday month so I went a little overboard, but I was also trying to buy for the fall/winter season ahead. I have a ton of winter clothes and I find them really boring anyway, so I don't plan to get anything major, although I can never resist a good cashmere sweater (which I try to wear 3 seasons of the year anyway). 

Bought this Joseph sweater on major sale. I had been eyeing it for a long time, ever since I tried it on in a boutique and loved it. I had to size up because my size was sold out, but that's ok. 

I also got two pairs of IM shoes, which was pricey but worth it. I love them both. 

Now I'm eyeing this Joseph top, which is cotton but it has leather elbow patches. Too impractical to clean? I imagine the white top would get dirty and the leather would prevent me from being able to wash it myself. 

Also I'm debating between these two Equipment leopard print tops. The crazy colourful one is so cool, but the black sweater is more my style.


----------



## jellybebe

Here are the two Equipment tops. I bought a white one that might go back if it turns out to be not to my liking. I love leopard print but find it hard to wear, so I may end up not getting any of them.


----------



## Bitten

jellybebe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm enjoying seeing everyone's buys and thinking processes. Bitten - if you want something warm, wool or down are the way to go. I live in a place now that goes down to -40C (it's horrendous) and I have either a Mackage wool coat or a down parka that I use to stay alive. I went to Chicago a few years ago in November and it was freezing! I couldn't walk outside for too long. I hate the cold as it is, but this was really cold, particularly with the wind chill. Big wool scarves and Ugg shearling gloves usually are my saving grace too - it's not just about the jacket!
> 
> This was my birthday month so I went a little overboard, but I was also trying to buy for the fall/winter season ahead. I have a ton of winter clothes and I find them really boring anyway, so I don't plan to get anything major, although I can never resist a good cashmere sweater (which I try to wear 3 seasons of the year anyway).
> 
> Bought this Joseph sweater on major sale. I had been eyeing it for a long time, ever since I tried it on in a boutique and loved it. I had to size up because my size was sold out, but that's ok.
> 
> I also got two pairs of IM shoes, which was pricey but worth it. I love them both.
> 
> Now I'm eyeing this Joseph top, which is cotton but it has leather elbow patches. Too impractical to clean? I imagine the white top would get dirty and the leather would prevent me from being able to wash it myself.
> 
> Also I'm debating between these two Equipment leopard print tops. The crazy colourful one is so cool, but the black sweater is more my style.


 
Thank you so much for the advice dear!! I'm getting some really good info from everyone, it is very appreciated!  I honestly have no idea so it's fantastic to get advice from people who have actually experienced that sort of weather.

I'm quite set on the Joseph coat now, completely undecided re. boots but happy to wait and see, and I also have a pair of leather gloves lined with thick cashmere that I dug out  of storage - so I'm feeling a bit better prepared than I was  No idea on hat/beanie/ear-muffs but I have plenty of time so not too worried  

I LOVE that striped top - the modelling pic looks so chic  Happy birthday!


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm enjoying seeing everyone's buys and thinking processes. Bitten - if you want something warm, wool or down are the way to go. I live in a place now that goes down to -40C (it's horrendous) and I have either a Mackage wool coat or a down parka that I use to stay alive. I went to Chicago a few years ago in November and it was freezing! I couldn't walk outside for too long. I hate the cold as it is, but this was really cold, particularly with the wind chill. Big wool scarves and Ugg shearling gloves usually are my saving grace too - it's not just about the jacket!
> 
> This was my birthday month so I went a little overboard, but I was also trying to buy for the fall/winter season ahead. I have a ton of winter clothes and I find them really boring anyway, so I don't plan to get anything major, although I can never resist a good cashmere sweater (which I try to wear 3 seasons of the year anyway).
> 
> Bought this Joseph sweater on major sale. I had been eyeing it for a long time, ever since I tried it on in a boutique and loved it. I had to size up because my size was sold out, but that's ok.
> 
> I also got two pairs of IM shoes, which was pricey but worth it. I love them both.
> 
> Now I'm eyeing this Joseph top, which is cotton but it has leather elbow patches. Too impractical to clean? I imagine the white top would get dirty and the leather would prevent me from being able to wash it myself.
> 
> Also I'm debating between these two Equipment leopard print tops. The crazy colourful one is so cool, but the black sweater is more my style.


I liked the striped top!!


----------



## Myrkur

cmm62 said:


> I love acne jeans. I'm planning on replacing my dark blue ones with my sept purchase.



Me too! They are great quality and fit great. The only thing I don't like is the price. Acne is one of my favorite brands, but about 6/7 years ago, the prices were still reasonable. Now most items are double the price it was before. I still buy it anyway, because it is one of the less brands that still use full natural fibers like 100% merino wool, 100% cotton etc. instead of mixing it with synthetic fibers. And a lot of other brands ask same prices as Acne, but don't use natural fibers anymore. They would only make more profit out of it by using synthetics.


----------



## Myrkur

I just bought this HL dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275634 . I just loved the print, it reminded me a bit of art deco style   But I am selling 3 out of 4 pairs of CL shoes that I bought this month. So basically I just bought 1 I guess


----------



## cmm62

Myrkur said:


> I just bought this HL dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275634 . I just loved the print, it reminded me a bit of art deco style   But I am selling 3 out of 4 pairs of CL shoes that I bought this month. So basically I just bought 1 I guess



I love Art Deco design and style - that dress is beautiful (esp for that price! wow!) I also agree about the price of acne - it painful but worth it. I wore my jeans to the bone and made them worth every penny.


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> Me too! They are great quality and fit great. The only thing I don't like is the price. Acne is one of my favorite brands, but about 6/7 years ago, the prices were still reasonable. Now most items are double the price it was before. I still buy it anyway, because it is one of the less brands that still use full natural fibers like 100% merino wool, 100% cotton etc. instead of mixing it with synthetic fibers. And a lot of other brands ask same prices as Acne, but don't use natural fibers anymore. They would only make more profit out of it by using synthetics.



 do post your acne things- also a fun. Maybe we should start an acne thread...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I love Acne too, their dresses fit me perfectly. Unfortunately that can't be said about their jeans! Sadly as they have quite a few nice styles.

My latest purchase is actually the Acne Pistol boots. I sent back the Acne Cypress ones, they were a little too high for everyday use.


----------



## Myrkur

cmm62 said:


> I love Art Deco design and style - that dress is beautiful (esp for that price! wow!) I also agree about the price of acne - it painful but worth it. I wore my jeans to the bone and made them worth every penny.





ladysarah said:


> do post your acne things- also a fun. Maybe we should start an acne thread...



I love art deco too! Very classy style period in my opinion. I will post some of my acne stuff, I don't have much anymore, since I sold a few things over the years. I also had two pair of pistol boots, but sold them too.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Hi everyone! I'm enjoying seeing everyone's buys and thinking processes. Bitten - if you want something warm, wool or down are the way to go. I live in a place now that goes down to -40C (it's horrendous) and I have either a Mackage wool coat or a down parka that I use to stay alive. I went to Chicago a few years ago in November and it was freezing! I couldn't walk outside for too long. I hate the cold as it is, but this was really cold, particularly with the wind chill. Big wool scarves and Ugg shearling gloves usually are my saving grace too - it's not just about the jacket!
> 
> This was my birthday month so I went a little overboard, but I was also trying to buy for the fall/winter season ahead. I have a ton of winter clothes and I find them really boring anyway, so I don't plan to get anything major, although I can never resist a good cashmere sweater (which I try to wear 3 seasons of the year anyway).
> 
> Bought this Joseph sweater on major sale. I had been eyeing it for a long time, ever since I tried it on in a boutique and loved it. I had to size up because my size was sold out, but that's ok.
> 
> I also got two pairs of IM shoes, which was pricey but worth it. I love them both.
> 
> Now I'm eyeing this Joseph top, which is cotton but it has leather elbow patches. Too impractical to clean? I imagine the white top would get dirty and the leather would prevent me from being able to wash it myself.
> 
> Also I'm debating between these two Equipment leopard print tops. The crazy colourful one is so cool, but the black sweater is more my style.


Happy Bday dear jelly! Of course I love your items, esp IM...gosh, that model has the legs to show off/ About the joseph top, I think it'll be so hard to clean? I stay away from leather and cotton/wool mix although I love that style.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Happy Bday dear jelly! Of course I love your items, esp IM...gosh, that model has the legs to show off/ About the joseph top, I think it'll be so hard to clean? I stay away from leather and cotton/wool mix although I love that style.



Thanks for your advice sweets! I love striped tops so much, but I am really afraid of keeping leather-mix tops clean. If it were wool I might be able to justify dry cleaning it, but since it's cotton, it just seems ridiculous! Now I am trying so hard to be good!


----------



## cmm62

So, I knew July would always be a month where I wouldn't be able to abide by the rules of the club - and I was right! I fell off the wagon pretty hard lol  Being so good in June and focused on my move rather than shopping just egged me on, too. Oh well.

So, what did I get? I am a Nordy's girl and their annual Anniversary sale was good to me - I got leather pants by Elizabeth and James, Rag and Bone Kinsey boots, a set of black pumps for work (to replace my current ones that have reached the end of their life), and in addition to this I scored an Equipment top I had my eye on forever at 60% off and a Tory Burch weekender for 65% off, which I had also been stalking for awhile. Whew! 

I obviously am happy that everything was on sale, but overall...

Leather pants: Had been in the market for leather pants for about a year, and I love the style and price and quality of these. If I really just had one for the month, this would be it!
Replacement pumps: I needed new shoes for work, don't feel bad about these at all.
Tory Burch Weekender: An amazing price for a high quality, all leather weekender, and I had wanted to upgrade to a more "adult" weekend bad than actually using my cloth duffel bag on weekend trips or as a carry-on. I am pumped to have gotten this, and look forward to using it as a carry-on on my honeymoon. Don't feel bad about it at all, especially after the sale price and the fact that I will use this for years (maybe even decades).

The Rag and Bone boots and Equipment top...these were indulgences I could do without. However I had been looking for a camel boot, I love silk tops, and I know I will wear these all the time. So it could be worse...but my willpower has to be better next month. Looking forward to August!


----------



## jess236

COPENHAGEN said:


> I love Acne too, their dresses fit me perfectly. Unfortunately that can't be said about their jeans! Sadly as they have quite a few nice styles.
> 
> My latest purchase is actually the Acne Pistol boots. I sent back the Acne Cypress ones, they were a little too high for everyday use.
> 
> View attachment 2271963


Love these boots! I was thinking of getting a pair, are they comfortable?


----------



## Sunnyday23

cmm62 said:


> So, I knew July would always be a month where I wouldn't be able to abide by the rules of the club - and I was right! I fell off the wagon pretty hard lol  Being so good in June and focused on my move rather than shopping just egged me on, too. Oh well.
> 
> So, what did I get? I am a Nordy's girl and their annual Anniversary sale was good to me - I got leather pants by Elizabeth and James, Rag and Bone Kinsey boots, a set of black pumps for work (to replace my current ones that have reached the end of their life), and in addition to this I scored an Equipment top I had my eye on forever at 60% off and a Tory Burch weekender for 65% off, which I had also been stalking for awhile. Whew!
> 
> I obviously am happy that everything was on sale, but overall...
> 
> Leather pants: Had been in the market for leather pants for about a year, and I love the style and price and quality of these. If I really just had one for the month, this would be it!
> Replacement pumps: I needed new shoes for work, don't feel bad about these at all.
> Tory Burch Weekender: An amazing price for a high quality, all leather weekender, and I had wanted to upgrade to a more "adult" weekend bad than actually using my cloth duffel bag on weekend trips or as a carry-on. I am pumped to have gotten this, and look forward to using it as a carry-on on my honeymoon. Don't feel bad about it at all, especially after the sale price and the fact that I will use this for years (maybe even decades).
> 
> The Rag and Bone boots and Equipment top...these were indulgences I could do without. However I had been looking for a camel boot, I love silk tops, and I know I will wear these all the time. So it could be worse...but my willpower has to be better next month. Looking forward to August!
> 
> View attachment 2274517
> 
> View attachment 2274518
> 
> View attachment 2274519
> 
> View attachment 2274521



Cute stuff!  I think your buys are great!  Should definitely get a lot of use out of them! 

I'm with you in falling off the one(ish) per month wagon in July. Nordies..... What can I say?


----------



## LeeMiller

neenabengals said:


> Lovely purchases everyone.  I have been stalking this thread for the last few months as I definitely havent been sticking to one a month.
> 
> My purchases for July are:
> Helmut Lang Smoking Tux - I love the back of this jacket!
> 
> Maria Black wing earrings - I am completely in love with these earrings.  They come in two parts - the front wing part and a reverse wing for the back of your ear.  You can wear the front part on its own or combine front and back (as per the photo)  I got them from NAP for £145 but I think they got the price wrong because on Maria Blacks website, each earring (single) costs £145 and they are no longer available on NAP.
> 
> And my ish purchase is:
> Next Peplum Blouse £10 in the sale!  I cant find a pic of the blouse but its very very similar to this Theory one apart from mine is short sleeved.  I cannot believe this blouse was only £10 - its really well cut for my body shape and will look lovely with a Theory skirt i bought last month.



I'm jealous!  Those earrings sold out before I could buy them.  Have you received them yet?


----------



## LeeMiller

For July I only bought two items - both Helmut Lang jackets!  One is short sleeved with leather accents and a sea urchin print and the other is an asymetrical black jacket.  Love them both.  Now I have 3 Helmut Lang jackets that I wear to work.


----------



## cmm62

Sunnyday23 said:


> Cute stuff!  I think your buys are great!  Should definitely get a lot of use out of them!
> 
> I'm with you in falling off the one(ish) per month wagon in July. Nordies..... What can I say?



thanks lady! and yes, I feel your pain about Nordys!! It sounds like from the anniversary thread you also got great stuff, too.


----------



## Bitten

cmm62 said:


> So, I knew July would always be a month where I wouldn't be able to abide by the rules of the club - and I was right! I fell off the wagon pretty hard lol  Being so good in June and focused on my move rather than shopping just egged me on, too. Oh well.
> 
> So, what did I get? I am a Nordy's girl and their annual Anniversary sale was good to me - I got leather pants by Elizabeth and James, Rag and Bone Kinsey boots, a set of black pumps for work (to replace my current ones that have reached the end of their life), and in addition to this I scored an Equipment top I had my eye on forever at 60% off and a Tory Burch weekender for 65% off, which I had also been stalking for awhile. Whew!
> 
> I obviously am happy that everything was on sale, but overall...
> 
> Leather pants: Had been in the market for leather pants for about a year, and I love the style and price and quality of these. If I really just had one for the month, this would be it!
> Replacement pumps: I needed new shoes for work, don't feel bad about these at all.
> Tory Burch Weekender: An amazing price for a high quality, all leather weekender, and I had wanted to upgrade to a more "adult" weekend bad than actually using my cloth duffel bag on weekend trips or as a carry-on. I am pumped to have gotten this, and look forward to using it as a carry-on on my honeymoon. Don't feel bad about it at all, especially after the sale price and the fact that I will use this for years (maybe even decades).
> 
> The Rag and Bone boots and Equipment top...these were indulgences I could do without. However I had been looking for a camel boot, I love silk tops, and I know I will wear these all the time. So it could be worse...but my willpower has to be better next month. Looking forward to August!
> 
> View attachment 2274517
> 
> View attachment 2274518
> 
> View attachment 2274519
> 
> View attachment 2274521


 
Love those leather pants!! I'd love the pull the trigger on a pair but I'm unsure because I'm not at my most happy weight right now (but fixing it so will get there  )


----------



## jellybebe

cmm62 said:


> So, I knew July would always be a month where I wouldn't be able to abide by the rules of the club - and I was right! I fell off the wagon pretty hard lol  Being so good in June and focused on my move rather than shopping just egged me on, too. Oh well.
> 
> So, what did I get? I am a Nordy's girl and their annual Anniversary sale was good to me - I got leather pants by Elizabeth and James, Rag and Bone Kinsey boots, a set of black pumps for work (to replace my current ones that have reached the end of their life), and in addition to this I scored an Equipment top I had my eye on forever at 60% off and a Tory Burch weekender for 65% off, which I had also been stalking for awhile. Whew!
> 
> I obviously am happy that everything was on sale, but overall...
> 
> Leather pants: Had been in the market for leather pants for about a year, and I love the style and price and quality of these. If I really just had one for the month, this would be it!
> Replacement pumps: I needed new shoes for work, don't feel bad about these at all.
> Tory Burch Weekender: An amazing price for a high quality, all leather weekender, and I had wanted to upgrade to a more "adult" weekend bad than actually using my cloth duffel bag on weekend trips or as a carry-on. I am pumped to have gotten this, and look forward to using it as a carry-on on my honeymoon. Don't feel bad about it at all, especially after the sale price and the fact that I will use this for years (maybe even decades).
> 
> The Rag and Bone boots and Equipment top...these were indulgences I could do without. However I had been looking for a camel boot, I love silk tops, and I know I will wear these all the time. So it could be worse...but my willpower has to be better next month. Looking forward to August!
> 
> View attachment 2274517
> 
> View attachment 2274518
> 
> View attachment 2274519
> 
> View attachment 2274521



Wow, great haul! Love the leather pants. It's so great to find a nice pair.


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> For July I only bought two items - both Helmut Lang jackets!  One is short sleeved with leather accents and a sea urchin print and the other is an asymetrical black jacket.  Love them both.  Now I have 3 Helmut Lang jackets that I wear to work.



Sounds great! Any pics?


----------



## Myrkur

jess236 said:


> Love these boots! I was thinking of getting a pair, are they comfortable?



I had two pair of pistol boots but sold them, but they are extremely comfortable for heels!


----------



## neenabengals

LeeMiller said:


> I'm jealous!  Those earrings sold out before I could buy them.  Have you received them yet?



Yes, I really really like them   They are comfortable to wear but a bit fiddly to put the reverse wing earring bit on (but its worth it!)

The gold is not bright shiny gold, its more dull which I think makes them edgy. 

Originally I had put them in my wishlist on NAP and they sold out two days after they were first listed.  I couldnt believe it - but I rang up and asked to be put on the waitlist and a couple of day later, I got an email saying they had reserved a pair for me (someone must have returned them).  Is it worth ringing and asking to be on the waitlist?  As I bought them, Ive probably got the reference number/ product number if you need it?

I also like the silver crescent earrings also listed on NAP


----------



## cmm62

Bitten said:


> Love those leather pants!! I'd love the pull the trigger on a pair but I'm unsure because I'm not at my most happy weight right now (but fixing it so will get there  )



thanks girl! these have a bit of a stretch so it makes them quite slimming. you should find a similar pair and pull that trigger because i'm sure you would look fabulous in them 



jellybebe said:


> Wow, great haul! Love the leather pants. It's so great to find a nice pair.



thank you! I was so excited to score these - definitely my favorite July buy.


----------



## flower71

cmm62 said:


> So, I knew July would always be a month where I wouldn't be able to abide by the rules of the club - and I was right! I fell off the wagon pretty hard lol  Being so good in June and focused on my move rather than shopping just egged me on, too. Oh well.
> 
> So, what did I get? I am a Nordy's girl and their annual Anniversary sale was good to me - I got leather pants by Elizabeth and James, Rag and Bone Kinsey boots, a set of black pumps for work (to replace my current ones that have reached the end of their life), and in addition to this I scored an Equipment top I had my eye on forever at 60% off and a Tory Burch weekender for 65% off, which I had also been stalking for awhile. Whew!
> 
> I obviously am happy that everything was on sale, but overall...
> 
> Leather pants: Had been in the market for leather pants for about a year, and I love the style and price and quality of these. If I really just had one for the month, this would be it!


great buys, I know about that July feeling too.
So I just ordered the Stella McCartney floral jacquard blazer...I had it on my wishlist and with an extra 20% off, in my size...I just hit the button. I plan to just wear plain white T and pants and put throw on this blazer, oh so british


----------



## LeeMiller

Ok here is one of my July Helmut Lang purchases.  Hard to tell but the sleeves, pockets and part of the lining is black leather.   I love this jacket!


----------



## LeeMiller

neenabengals said:


> Yes, I really really like them   They are comfortable to wear but a bit fiddly to put the reverse wing earring bit on (but its worth it!)
> 
> The gold is not bright shiny gold, its more dull which I think makes them edgy.
> 
> Originally I had put them in my wishlist on NAP and they sold out two days after they were first listed.  I couldnt believe it - but I rang up and asked to be put on the waitlist and a couple of day later, I got an email saying they had reserved a pair for me (someone must have returned them).  Is it worth ringing and asking to be on the waitlist?  As I bought them, Ive probably got the reference number/ product number if you need it?
> 
> I also like the silver crescent earrings also listed on NAP



Thanks for the review!  I think I'd like the gold best.   I may call them but I did put the earrings on my wish list.


----------



## LeeMiller

flower71 said:


> great buys, I know about that July feeling too.
> So I just ordered the Stella McCartney floral jacquard blazer...I had it on my wishlist and with an extra 20% off, in my size...I just hit the button. I plan to just wear plain white T and pants and put throw on this blazer, oh so british
> 
> images.luisaviaroma.com/Big57I/MAV/004_a07eac38-54fd-4030-bb23-22b8bf9d0695.JPG



SO British!!


----------



## Jesssh

Hi Ladies, can you help me decide whether or not to keep my new statement necklace?

Details are here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ment-jewelry-here-389444-40.html#post25089823

Here is the necklace with my cute new neon coral tee: 




Bad ipad pic, sorry. Stock photo is at the link above.

TIA!


----------



## LeeMiller

^^^
I think it looks nice and pops in the photo but personally in my experience when I'm not dying to wear something new it needs to go back, so are you dying to wear it?


----------



## LeeMiller

Ladies, I'm considering the Valentino rockstud clutch for work.  My work bag is usually a larger tote and when I run to get a coffee or lunch I just want to bring my wallet, work blackberry, and personal phone.  Carrying all of that is a pain.  I love the edgy vibe of the rockstud clutch but my work is business/business casual.  I tend to dress in a lot of black and grey with some cobalt blue and other jewel tones.  

So my question is rockstud clutch in black or red???

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374693

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/371907

And then I wear more silver so maybe this one, but it just seems like the rock studs are more luxe.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...d=14033C84F418&Ntt=rockstud&N=0&bmUID=k0R.bri

I'm a black purse girl but for some strange reason I'm leaning towards power red.  Maybe though I should stick with black since it would match more closely with my style?

Oh and in the spirit of this thread I have not gotten a new purse since October or so of last year!


----------



## Bitten

cmm62 said:


> thanks girl! these have a bit of a stretch so it makes them quite slimming. you should find a similar pair and pull that trigger because i'm sure you would look fabulous in them


 
Aw, thanks sweetie  I could definitely be tempted but I'm on a 12 week fitness program now (slightly in hiatus because I'm sick at the moment but looking forward to getting back onto it asap!) so I am considering actually delaying all clothing acquisitions until October  eeeek!!!


----------



## Bitten

LeeMiller said:


> Ladies, I'm considering the Valentino rockstud clutch for work.  My work bag is usually a larger tote and when I run to get a coffee or lunch I just want to bring my wallet, work blackberry, and personal phone.  Carrying all of that is a pain.  I love the edgy vibe of the rockstud clutch but my work is business/business casual.  I tend to dress in a lot of black and grey with some cobalt blue and other jewel tones.
> 
> So my question is rockstud clutch in black or red???
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374693
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/371907
> 
> And then I wear more silver so maybe this one, but it just seems like the rock studs are more luxe.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...d=14033C84F418&Ntt=rockstud&N=0&bmUID=k0R.bri
> 
> I'm a black purse girl but for some strange reason I'm leaning towards power red.  Maybe though I should stick with black since it would match more closely with my style?
> 
> Oh and in the spirit of this thread I have not gotten a new purse since October or so of last year!


 
Firstly, I love the concept  - since the start of the year, I take a clutch in my workbag every day, it is just so much more convenient than lugging a full sized tote bag around when you're getting lunch or running an errand. 

Now, as to colour, after looking at all three options: I love the gold hardware with the black leather, I prefer that combo generally (as compared silver hardware/black bag) but it does depend on the style of the bag and the hardware - I do own black bags with silver hardware for sure, so it's not a blanket rule. In this case however, I definitely prefer black with GHW over the black with SHW.

Unfortunately, I can't actually see the red leather, when I click the link it redirects me to the clutch on the APAC site and it's fuscia leather 

I love the black and gold, but if the red is really 'singing' to you, I'd go the red   The clutch is a nice statement piece, it's not a massive bag so the colour isn't going shout too much or take over your outfit, if you know what I mean  

Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## Bitten

Jesssh said:


> Hi Ladies, can you help me decide whether or not to keep my new statement necklace?
> 
> Details are here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ment-jewelry-here-389444-40.html#post25089823
> 
> Here is the necklace with my cute new neon coral tee:
> 
> View attachment 2278080
> 
> 
> Bad ipad pic, sorry. Stock photo is at the link above.
> 
> TIA!


 


LeeMiller said:


> ^^^
> I think it looks nice and pops in the photo but personally in my experience when I'm not dying to wear something new it needs to go back, so are you dying to wear it?


 

I agree with *LeeM* the necklace looks great but whether to keep or not really has to come down to: are you in LOVE with it, dying to wear it, putting together multiple outfits to get as much wear out of it as possible?

If I'm not feeling that way/doing that, I know I'm just ambivalent about a piece and so, in the interests of this thread and more considered consumption generally  back it goes - I'm becoming really ruthless!!

Let us know what you decide, it definitely looks great


----------



## Jesssh

LeeMiller said:


> Ladies, I'm considering the Valentino rockstud clutch for work.  My work bag is usually a larger tote and when I run to get a coffee or lunch I just want to bring my wallet, work blackberry, and personal phone.  Carrying all of that is a pain.  I love the edgy vibe of the rockstud clutch but my work is business/business casual.  I tend to dress in a lot of black and grey with some cobalt blue and other jewel tones.
> 
> So my question is rockstud clutch in black or red???
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374693
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/371907
> 
> And then I wear more silver so maybe this one, but it just seems like the rock studs are more luxe.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...d=14033C84F418&Ntt=rockstud&N=0&bmUID=k0R.bri
> 
> I'm a black purse girl but for some strange reason I'm leaning towards power red.  Maybe though I should stick with black since it would match more closely with my style?
> 
> Oh and in the spirit of this thread I have not gotten a new purse since October or so of last year!



I think they are conservative enough that you could get whichever one you want. I think you need to see them in person to know for sure.

Get the one that excites you the most. Then get the one you need later. I think you will end up with both a red and black clutch for work if you don't have them already.


----------



## neenabengals

LeeMiller said:


> Thanks for the review!  I think I'd like the gold best.   I may call them but I did put the earrings on my wish list.



Definitely call them if you really want them - when you ask to be placed on waitlist, they reserve the earrings for you for 24 hours (you get notified by email) before they are released for general sale ie those who have put items in their wishlist.  Thats why I was lucky to snag a pair.

Love your HL jacket btw


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jess236 said:


> Love these boots! I was thinking of getting a pair, are they comfortable?


Thank you. I haven't worn them yet it's a little to hot outside , but my friend has them and she swears they are the best boots she's ever had. So if you need a pair of everyday boots with a comfortable heel hight these should def do it  They run big but with a narrow fit.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Jesssh said:


> Hi Ladies, can you help me decide whether or not to keep my new statement necklace?
> 
> Details are here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ment-jewelry-here-389444-40.html#post25089823
> 
> Here is the necklace with my cute new neon coral tee:
> 
> View attachment 2278080
> 
> 
> Bad ipad pic, sorry. Stock photo is at the link above.
> 
> TIA!


I thinks it's really cute. Would you wear it with several outfits? Like a simple black dress for a party? I think it's important that new pieces be it jewelry or clothes complements your current wardrobe


----------



## Jesssh

LeeMiller said:


> ^^^
> I think it looks nice and pops in the photo but personally in my experience when I'm not dying to wear something new it needs to go back, so are you dying to wear it?





Bitten said:


> I agree with *LeeM* the necklace looks great but whether to keep or not really has to come down to: are you in LOVE with it, dying to wear it, putting together multiple outfits to get as much wear out of it as possible?
> 
> If I'm not feeling that way/doing that, I know I'm just ambivalent about a piece and so, in the interests of this thread and more considered consumption generally  back it goes - I'm becoming really ruthless!!
> 
> Let us know what you decide, it definitely looks great





COPENHAGEN said:


> I thinks it's really cute. Would you wear it with several outfits? Like a simple black dress for a party? I think it's important that new pieces be it jewelry or clothes complements your current wardrobe



Thanks everyone. At this point I think I am going to return it. I have it all packed up. It just seemed a little fussy and plastic-y for my style. Otherwise I love it. I would have worn it with a ton of outfits if it didn't look so costume-y to me (IRL).

I think I will look for something in a similar shape and size, but with more smaller stones and a more muted metal, maybe a little more refined. It will probably not have as many colors. I seem to be drawn to aqua and coral, so I'll focus my search on those colors, and forget the green and red and brown-yellow statement necklaces which seem to capture my attention. I just don't wear red or green much, and browns blend in with my skin.

The search continues.... I will probably pay more because I'll have to see the necklaces in person and try them on.  And I may have to get two necklaces instead of one.  At least I know what I like, I can have a more focused search, and I know how much use I'll get out of something like this.

On a more positive note, my first pair of white jeans came in today! They are a little big, but I think it's because they were a return and someone may have stretched them out a bit. $36 (about half price). These are my HG style.  The white ones are no longer on the web site, probably sold out in my size. I'll just run them through the washer and dryer and see how they come out. I am losing weight (intermittantly) so this will be a good experiment. BTW, these jeans (and all the $10 tees I ordered) don't count for the club, but they are so freakin' cute with jewelry and heels!

BTW, of the 3 items I posted earlier, it looks like I am keeping only the lace top:




It is non-returnable. I like it and it is comfortable. (It looked really good with the necklace I am returning. ) The only thing is I don't like the second layer showing on me. I have tucked it in and it looks great that way. I am contemplating shortening it to the level of the lace, but that may be tough to accomplish. The lace really needs the lining. The top also looks good with a skirt and a skinny belt. I think I'll just wear it a few times with lining tucked in and see how I feel about it. Anyone have any suggestions about styling or altering it?

Since I am doing returns, this piece ended up costing me $40 with shipping (MSRP was $118, I think). I should learn my lesson with online ordering. Although I did have a pretty good run with gap, but I had tried on the pieces in store first, then got the major discounts and correct sizes by ordering online. (I have never been this excited about tee shirts and jeans before!)


----------



## alice87

Down coats are great under minus 20 celcium. If it more than minus 20 (-20 to -40 C) fur coat will do it with a sweater, or two sweatets, and a long sleeve top. I am from a region with a cold climate, and shearling, down coats and mink coats are the way to go. Synthetics don't work.


----------



## cmm62

Bitten said:


> Aw, thanks sweetie  I could definitely be tempted but I'm on a 12 week fitness program now (slightly in hiatus because I'm sick at the moment but looking forward to getting back onto it asap!) so I am considering actually delaying all clothing acquisitions until October  eeeek!!!



Oh man - good luck with the program, I'm sure you'll do great! You will definitely deserve something really nice in October


----------



## katran26

LeeMiller said:


> Ladies, I'm considering the Valentino rockstud clutch for work.  My work bag is usually a larger tote and when I run to get a coffee or lunch I just want to bring my wallet, work blackberry, and personal phone.  Carrying all of that is a pain.  I love the edgy vibe of the rockstud clutch but my work is business/business casual.  I tend to dress in a lot of black and grey with some cobalt blue and other jewel tones.
> 
> So my question is rockstud clutch in black or red???
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374693
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/371907
> 
> And then I wear more silver so maybe this one, but it just seems like the rock studs are more luxe.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...d=14033C84F418&Ntt=rockstud&N=0&bmUID=k0R.bri
> 
> I'm a black purse girl but for some strange reason I'm leaning towards power red.  Maybe though I should stick with black since it would match more closely with my style?
> 
> Oh and in the spirit of this thread I have not gotten a new purse since October or so of last year!



Both are pretty, but I agree about the red  after all, Valentino is known for that shade of red - I think it's gorgeous and a nice burst of color that's also versatile


----------



## jess236

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you. I haven't worn them yet it's a little to hot outside , but my friend has them and she swears they are the best boots she's ever had. So if you need a pair of everyday boots with a comfortable heel hight these should def do it  They run big but with a narrow fit.


Thanks! I'm so glad to hear that they're comfortable!!


----------



## GenYbagaddict

I Love the bag! What a find! And It's nice to see you dress it down for a casual look. So versatile!


----------



## GenYbagaddict

JDN said:


> I totally failed at this for June....here are my June purchases....funny thing is...I know I bought 13 pairs of shoes but I cannot remember what the 13th pair is or even where it is, for that matter!!!!
> 
> Introducing:
> 
> Valentino Rockstud espadrilles
> YSL tributes
> Alexander Mcqueen sandals
> Chloe Susanna in Nude
> Chloe Susanna in Blue
> Isabel Marant Jenny boots
> 2 pairs of Tom's
> Golden Goose sneakers
> Lanvin ballerina flats
> Marc Jacobs loafers
> Manolo Blahnik loafers
> 
> Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in tangerine
> Balenciaga Moto in lipstick
> 
> View attachment 2246457
> View attachment 2246458
> 
> 
> Hoping that July will be a better month....



I hope you've found your 13th pair by now. Did No Buy July work out for you? It's an awesome collection though!


----------



## flower71

alice87 said:


> Down coats are great under minus 20 celcium. If it more than minus 20 (-20 to -40 C) fur coat will do it with a sweater, or two sweatets, and a long sleeve top. I am from a region with a cold climate, and shearling, down coats and mink coats are the way to go. Synthetics don't work.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

LeeMiller said:


> Ok here is one of my July Helmut Lang purchases.  Hard to tell but the sleeves, pockets and part of the lining is black leather.   I love this jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277992




I saw this online and had been considering it.  It was described as "sweatshirt" material.  Is it soft or stiff?  I love the look!


----------



## LeeMiller

Chi town Chanel said:


> I saw this online and had been considering it.  It was described as "sweatshirt" material.  Is it soft or stiff?  I love the look!


 
The jacket looks pretty structured.  My work has a business casual or business dress code and I think it is perfect.  The material looks like a thick cotton and the jacket has alot of black leather details.  I'm not sure why they described it as "sweatshirt" because I almost didn't order it.  Then again it is a thick cotton, so?  And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## thbettina6

I think I'm ready to join this challenge. I recently resolved to buy only from a list of planned purchases, and my budget only allows for 1-2 items per month.

My wishlist is fairly modest; I work in a dusty environment and walk a lot, so most of my wardrobe needs to be casual and not too precious.

I didn't buy any clothes in July (except for some socks). 

The next few things on my list are:

1. Bloch ballerina flats (to replace a worn-out pair)
2. NYDJ jeans (they fit me best)
3. A nice quality knit top or sweater (probably Eileen Fisher)
4. A Chantelle Rive Gauche t-shirt bra (a wardrobe staple)
5. A Coach wallet

My list probably looks a bit plain, but that's what I need right now. I tend to neglect replacing my wardrobe staples until they are completely unwearable! I'm hoping my list will help me stay on track and get the things I really need.


----------



## jellybebe

Got the jeans I have been waiting for
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. And my mom got me this jacket as a belated bday present.


----------



## katran26

I tried to stick with this - I bought miu miu maryjane pumps and a pair of nude Prada staple pumps, but then DSW had a $99 sale for Giuseppe Zanotti and I ended up with six additional pairs  

so I'm getting back to the one-ish philoshopy, but it's hard sometimes


----------



## Bitten

jellybebe said:


> Got the jeans I have been waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And my mom got me this jacket as a belated bday present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283970


 
I love both those pieces - very chic! And birthday pressies are always nice


----------



## Bitten

katran26 said:


> I tried to stick with this - I bought miu miu maryjane pumps and a pair of nude Prada staple pumps, but then DSW had a $99 sale for Giuseppe Zanotti and I ended up with six additional pairs
> 
> so I'm getting back to the one-ish philoshopy, but it's hard sometimes


 
Oh my goodness you naughty girl!!  But they all sounds FAB-u-lous...do show us more  

Eh, when it's a sale, sometimes you have to act, we all have better and worse months 

I myself just impulse-purchased this Tory Burch top

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/380665

I really loved her Etta navy embellished dress last year but it was sold out!  So this seemed like a good option - I'm a little worried it might be a really heavy fabric though, hoping it's not too thick/hot!


----------



## katran26

Bitten said:


> Oh my goodness you naughty girl!!  But they all sounds FAB-u-lous...do show us more
> 
> Eh, when it's a sale, sometimes you have to act, we all have better and worse months
> 
> I myself just impulse-purchased this Tory Burch top
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/380665
> 
> I really loved her Etta navy embellished dress last year but it was sold out!  So this seemed like a good option - I'm a little worried it might be a really heavy fabric though, hoping it's not too thick/hot!



Hahaaa!!! a few pairs just came - two fit nicely, but one I thought would work going up .5 a size, no luck, so I'm sure in the next batch a few will go back too. But it was fun. 

I love that top btw!! So pretty!!!


----------



## Bitten

katran26 said:


> Hahaaa!!! a few pairs just came - two fit nicely, but one I thought would work going up .5 a size, no luck, so I'm sure in the next batch a few will go back too. But it was fun.
> 
> I love that top btw!! So pretty!!!


 
Aw, thanks my dear 

Hope it fits and isn't a really heavy fabric *crossesfingers*


----------



## katran26

Bitten said:


> Aw, thanks my dear
> 
> Hope it fits and isn't a really heavy fabric *crossesfingers*



I love the detailing on the arms!!! please let me know how it looks/fits when it arrives


----------



## Myrkur

Bitten said:


> Oh my goodness you naughty girl!!  But they all sounds FAB-u-lous...do show us more
> 
> Eh, when it's a sale, sometimes you have to act, we all have better and worse months
> 
> I myself just impulse-purchased this Tory Burch top
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/380665
> 
> I really loved her Etta navy embellished dress last year but it was sold out!  So this seemed like a good option - I'm a little worried it might be a really heavy fabric though, hoping it's not too thick/hot!



The link to the Tory Burch top is not working for me!


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Got the jeans I have been waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And my mom got me this jacket as a belated bday present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283970



I like the jacket, is it Isabel Marant? I'm looking for a boucle jacket too, I want a Chanel someday.. but yeah.. someday.. LOL


----------



## Myrkur

alice87 said:


> Down coats are great under minus 20 celcium. If it more than minus 20 (-20 to -40 C) fur coat will do it with a sweater, or two sweatets, and a long sleeve top. I am from a region with a cold climate, and shearling, down coats and mink coats are the way to go. Synthetics don't work.



I like fur too, synthetics make me sweat like crazy, it's disgusting and it's more sweat what's keeping me warm then the coat itself. So I stick to real fur now. There are just some times I'm kind of afraid to wear it/hiding it from some people, because I am very active with animals, people know I love my dogs to death, barely eat meat and try to help stray dogs etc, so sometimes I'm just afraid of what they will think..


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> I like the jacket, is it Isabel Marant? I'm looking for a boucle jacket too, I want a Chanel someday.. but yeah.. someday.. LOL



Yes it's Etoile by isabel marant. The jacket is called the Idaho. There is a similar one called the Iona that is more widely available.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Got the jeans I have been waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And my mom got me this jacket as a belated bday present.


Oh what a thoughtful mom! I have Been out of any internet connection and will be away for another week...very good for my wallet!


----------



## ladysarah

jellybebe said:


> Got the jeans I have been waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And my mom got me this jacket as a belated bday present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283970



The jacket is very 'you'! do post some modelling shots when you style it with one of your fabulous handbags....


----------



## jellybebe

ladysarah said:


> The jacket is very 'you'! do post some modelling shots when you style it with one of your fabulous handbags....



Thank you, you are too kind! I will try and post some modelling pics.


----------



## JDN

GenYbagaddict said:


> I hope you've found your 13th pair by now. Did No Buy July work out for you? It's an awesome collection though!



Lol I haven't found it yet....have a feeling my 20 month old might have tossed it into the trash without anyone knowing....he also threw my chanel espadrilles in the garbage 2 weeks ago *sigh

For July, I got an hermes belt....and lots of workout gear from lululemon....but those don't count, do they? 
I also signed up for a gym membership...my first in 10 years....so the cute things from LLL are helping motivate me to go to the gym 

Hopefully August will be a better month...but after buying a few swimsuits for my Destin trip last weekend....and an hermes belt last night...it's not lookin good....


----------



## JDN

katran26 said:


> I tried to stick with this - I bought miu miu maryjane pumps and a pair of nude Prada staple pumps, but then DSW had a $99 sale for Giuseppe Zanotti and I ended up with six additional pairs
> 
> so I'm getting back to the one-ish philoshopy, but it's hard sometimes



Lol congrats....I don't think there are many of us than can resist $99 GZs 

Pls post pics!!!


----------



## katran26

JDN said:


> Lol congrats....I don't think there are many of us than can resist $99 GZs
> 
> Pls post pics!!!



I will definitely!! I gave two to mom but kept the rest


----------



## mf19

My one this month is a celine medium box bag (middle in the photo).  I'm dying to get a hermes scarf that will go perfectly with it!  Good thing in 2 weeks we'll be in September!!  Phew  ... one a month is not easy!  I spend the entire month just planning the next!


----------



## Sunnyday23

mf19 said:


> My one this month is a celine medium box bag (middle in the photo).  I'm dying to get a hermes scarf that will go perfectly with it!  Good thing in 2 weeks we'll be in September!!  Phew  ... one a month is not easy!  I spend the entire month just planning the next!



Cute bag!  Love the navy color!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

So what's everyone planning to get for fall/winter? I just got this down coat, which is my second piece this month: http://shop.lempelius.net/products/dark-blue-fitted-down-coat-with-rabbit-fur

*mf19*, love your new bag


----------



## cmm62

mf19 said:


> My one this month is a celine medium box bag (middle in the photo).  I'm dying to get a hermes scarf that will go perfectly with it!  Good thing in 2 weeks we'll be in September!!  Phew  ... one a month is not easy!  I spend the entire month just planning the next!



love Celine - no better one a month purchase. beautiful bag!


----------



## LeeMiller

JDN said:


> Lol I haven't found it yet....have a feeling my 20 month old might have tossed it into the trash without anyone knowing....he also threw my chanel espadrilles in the garbage 2 weeks ago *sigh
> 
> For July, I got an hermes belt....and lots of workout gear from lululemon....but those don't count, do they?
> I also signed up for a gym membership...my first in 10 years....so the cute things from LLL are helping motivate me to go to the gym
> 
> Hopefully August will be a better month...but after buying a few swimsuits for my Destin trip last weekend....and an hermes belt last night...it's not lookin good....



LLL is just so flattering!    Omg I die with your toddler story!


----------



## LeeMiller

Oh I love the bag and coat - love the fur detail the color and the fur makes it very casual luxe!

I'm still deciding what clutch to order as a work clutch to carry out to lunch/coffee.  Might just order the rockstud even though I'd prefer silver studs.  Having an OCD moment since I wear so much silver and it wouldn't match.  Also I'm considering a cheaper version by DVF or michael kors.  

DVF had some fall items I like posted in their saks lookbook - hope to do some shopping in person.  Online leads to so many returns for me!!


----------



## jellybebe

mf19 said:


> My one this month is a celine medium box bag (middle in the photo).  I'm dying to get a hermes scarf that will go perfectly with it!  Good thing in 2 weeks we'll be in September!!  Phew  ... one a month is not easy!  I spend the entire month just planning the next!



How gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## flower71

mf19 said:


> My one this month is a celine medium box bag (middle in the photo).  I'm dying to get a hermes scarf that will go perfectly with it!  Good thing in 2 weeks we'll be in September!!  Phew  ... one a month is not easy!  I spend the entire month just planning the next!


Congrats! A very good one month purchase, excellent really!
I just bought this Givenchy jersey T shirt on sale...it's still summer so I'll get to use it for at least a few months! Sooo happy, I was lusting after this print (in all different versions) and nearly bought the slip ons...Now with this T shirt, maybe I could even slip it under a blazer and wear it till winter!


----------



## flower71

Sorry the pic is huge!
Oh and I also scored a pair of Bottega Veneta loafers , a pair of miumiu cropped pants in a fun print and a Céline linen jacket= all on Sale and on my wishlist...oops, I think I went above the one per month, I have to be better next month!
I must say, this is my birthday month...so I can treat myself, no?


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> So what's everyone planning to get for fall/winter? I just got this down coat, which is my second piece this month: http://shop.lempelius.net/products/dark-blue-fitted-down-coat-with-rabbit-fur


I have to be good as I am planning a trip at the end of the year. But, I would love a pair of Céline loafers, a Saint Laurent cashmere sweater and if I am lucky, a Saint Laurent jacket. That's it. I have a bulging closet and I intend to make use of it. I also have a few items I have to sell to make room but I am so lazy!
Right now, the weather is perfect for all my summer dresses so I am wearing a different one everyday to make up for the awful weather we had till July


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats on getting your wish list items on sale Flower!

I have been bad this month. I got a huge dream item that I will post here when I get it, and now I am super super tempted to just get this Etoile by IM fall coat... Then I have to ban myself! Sigh bans never seem to work though. 

Can't seem to post pics with the updated app.


----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Congrats on getting your wish list items on sale Flower!
> 
> I have been bad this month. I got a huge dream item that I will post here when I get it, and now I am super super tempted to just get this Etoile by IM fall coat... Then I have to ban myself! Sigh bans never seem to work though.
> 
> Can't seem to post pics with the updated app.


oh jelly, can't wait to see what you got (is it with "boy" in it?)
My pics come out so huge!! I have been away and I guess am rusty again, haha


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> oh jelly, can't wait to see what you got (is it with "boy" in it?)
> My pics come out so huge!! I have been away and I guess am rusty again, haha



Maybe...  

Here is the coat:


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Here is the coat:


I saw this coat on holidays, it's so IM, me likey


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> I saw this coat on holidays, it's so IM, me likey



Sigh, I know! That is why I love it. So hard to be good!


----------



## Antonia

flower71 said:


> images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/image/1000x1000/25f825b42b0aaf2582638f47f3b3faf8/P/0/P00053123-INTRECCIATO-SUEDE-LOAFERS-STANDARD.jpg


 

OMG are these the Bottega's?  Love them!!!


----------



## flower71

Antonia said:


> OMG are these the Bottega's?  Love them!!!


yes, they are. The intrecciato suede loafers, so comfy! I am hooked on this style, they still look elegant even at work where I am up on my feet all day, running around...with a pair of cropped pants or skinny jeans, they work IMO


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Here is the coat:



Oooh I like this coat!!


----------



## Myrkur

mf19 said:


> My one this month is a celine medium box bag (middle in the photo).  I'm dying to get a hermes scarf that will go perfectly with it!  Good thing in 2 weeks we'll be in September!!  Phew  ... one a month is not easy!  I spend the entire month just planning the next!



That is one lovely color, I agree with the H scarf!


----------



## Myrkur

My one this month is a *Chanel Boy in Black Caviar* besides the few basic clothing I bought. I'm really starting to like my wardrobe more and more. I will post a photo once I have a new closet (I sold my closet because it got to big for the few items I have). I am also thinking about a new H scarf for next months item, I am going to Italy again in September, so I am pretty sure I will score something in Venice!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

What do you ladies think of trench coats with leather sleeves... is it totally impractical? I feel like trench coats are often for drizzly weather but with the leather sleeves I wonder if that would make it too delicate. I  found a beautiful Burberry one at my fave consignment store and it's soo dreamy! I've been thinking about it since I walked away from it yesterday.


----------



## JDN

BagsNBaubles said:


> What do you ladies think of trench coats with leather sleeves... is it totally impractical? I feel like trench coats are often for drizzly weather but with the leather sleeves I wonder if that would make it too delicate. I  found a beautiful Burberry one at my fave consignment store and it's soo dreamy! I've been thinking about it since I walked away from it yesterday.



I missed out on that when it was available....get it!!!!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

JDN said:


> I missed out on that when it was available....get it!!!!



This one is Brit not the Prorsum one. Navy with black leather sleeves, original retail was $1400ish and they were asking $650 if I'm remembering right. I just wonder if its practical for Seattle rain... It would still be a big splurge for me!


----------



## cmm62

BagsNBaubles said:


> What do you ladies think of trench coats with leather sleeves... is it totally impractical? I feel like trench coats are often for drizzly weather but with the leather sleeves I wonder if that would make it too delicate. I  found a beautiful Burberry one at my fave consignment store and it's soo dreamy! I've been thinking about it since I walked away from it yesterday.



I love that look - however I understand your concern with the rain. If you're under an umbrella it should be fine though - particularly if the sleeves are a bit thicker. Of course I say go for it


----------



## LeeMiller

Myrkur said:


> My one this month is a *Chanel Boy in Black Caviar* besides the few basic clothing I bought. I'm really starting to like my wardrobe more and more. I will post a photo once I have a new closet (I sold my closet because it got to big for the few items I have). I am also thinking about a new H scarf for next months item, I am going to Italy again in September, so I am pretty sure I will score something in Venice!



That bag sounds fantastic.  The boy bags are so modern IMO.  Omg Venice!  Lucky you - I'm jealous.


----------



## LeeMiller

BagsNBaubles said:


> This one is Brit not the Prorsum one. Navy with black leather sleeves, original retail was $1400ish and they were asking $650 if I'm remembering right. I just wonder if its practical for Seattle rain... It would still be a big splurge for me!



I love Seattle!  But my vote is no.   Too high maintenance.  I just think the leather sleeves make it a second trench coat purchase, not a first purchase.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Thanks for the input ladies! It's hard to walk away from something so lovely, even knowing it isn't 100% practical. I think I will hold off for now and if it manages to not sell quickly & get marked down I'll re-evaluate


----------



## Myrkur

LeeMiller said:


> That bag sounds fantastic.  The boy bags are so modern IMO.  Omg Venice!  Lucky you - I'm jealous.



I go there almost every year! Haha, we drive to Italy every year, big Italy fan, can not wait until the day I move there   Yes the boy is great and it goes with almost every outfit!


----------



## Myrkur

BagsNBaubles said:


> What do you ladies think of trench coats with leather sleeves... is it totally impractical? I feel like trench coats are often for drizzly weather but with the leather sleeves I wonder if that would make it too delicate. I  found a beautiful Burberry one at my fave consignment store and it's soo dreamy! I've been thinking about it since I walked away from it yesterday.



I loved the first one Burberry had, I think that was 3 years ago. But after that they become so famous in every store, I started to dislike them.. Even though I still love looking at the first on of Burberry's


----------



## jellybebe

BagsNBaubles said:


> Thanks for the input ladies! It's hard to walk away from something so lovely, even knowing it isn't 100% practical. I think I will hold off for now and if it manages to not sell quickly & get marked down I'll re-evaluate



You are so good! I'm sure you will find something even better! And maybe the trench will get marked down...

I need to start selling some of my clothes, shoes and bags. Does anyone have any recommendations for good sites besides eBay? I was thinking Bonanza or Closetenvy.


----------



## Jesssh

What do you all think of this trench coat?




I tried it on and it looks cute, but is very attention-grabbing for me. I feel like Barbie!

It's a good price with the BR 30% off sale. I would wear it like a blazer, open, maybe with a short-sleeved or sleeveless top underneath. I may go back on Sunday with full hair & makeup and see if I like it that way.

What do you think? Is it too much of a statement piece?


----------



## LeeMiller

Here are two purchases, which I'm not really counting towards my monthly limit. 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...000000cat145cat9901cat36104&isEditorial=false

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8521&isEditorial=false

I've been looking for a work clutch and this Kors bag was a great size and I love the leather on it.  I had tried the Valentino Rockstud clutch and it arrived scratched!  It was also really big, just not a grab and go clutch for me.  The Kors was oh about 1/10th the price.  I also picked up these earrings at Kors since I've been eyeing a diamond version for awhile - if I really love these I may splurge.  

Otherwise shopping was a bust over the weekend.  I can't believe how much polyester tops cost and how hard it is to find something cute, but appropriate for work.  The only other thing which I'm definitely buying later (waiting for a deal) is this Helmut Lang jacket.  (If this is my 4th Helmut Lang jacket purchase of the year am I too obsessed?)

ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/86382529.jpg


----------



## neenabengals

LeeMiller said:


> Here are two purchases, which I'm not really counting towards my monthly limit.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...000000cat145cat9901cat36104&isEditorial=false
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8521&isEditorial=false
> 
> I've been looking for a work clutch and this Kors bag was a great size and I love the leather on it.  I had tried the Valentino Rockstud clutch and it arrived scratched!  It was also really big, just not a grab and go clutch for me.  The Kors was oh about 1/10th the price.  I also picked up these earrings at Kors since I've been eyeing a diamond version for awhile - if I really love these I may splurge.
> 
> Otherwise shopping was a bust over the weekend.  I can't believe how much polyester tops cost and how hard it is to find something cute, but appropriate for work.  The only other thing which I'm definitely buying later (waiting for a deal) is this Helmut Lang jacket.  (If this is my 4th Helmut Lang jacket purchase of the year am I too obsessed?)
> 
> ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/86382529.jpg



I love love love that HL jacket too.  I very nearly bought it but ended up buying the HL Tuxedo smoking blazer instead.  

I wanted a jacket that I could wear layered over shirts and knitwear in the winter and I wasnt sure whether it would look right with the scrunched sleeve jacket.  All the photos showed it with a short sleeve tank underneath and it would be too cold for me in the winter.

How do you plan to wear the blazer?   Would love to see some modelling shots when you get it


----------



## LeeMiller

neenabengals said:


> I love love love that HL jacket too.  I very nearly bought it but ended up buying the HL Tuxedo smoking blazer instead.
> 
> I wanted a jacket that I could wear layered over shirts and knitwear in the winter and I wasnt sure whether it would look right with the scrunched sleeve jacket.  All the photos showed it with a short sleeve tank underneath and it would be too cold for me in the winter.
> 
> How do you plan to wear the blazer?   Would love to see some modelling shots when you get it



I tried on the blazer in a store and think it will be hard to layer in the winter.  It seems more a spring/fall jacket really.  I'll probably get it and if I do I'll post pics.   

PS we are earring twins!  Just got these from NAP - they finally came back in stock.  Paid a lot but wow they are so cool!


----------



## LeeMiller

Here is another keeper.   The Vita Fede bracelet - keeper?  I ordered the pain and they sent the one with crystals...


----------



## LeeMiller

Jessh   I don't know if that BR jacket is my style but I love your description of how you feel wearing it!


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> Here is another keeper.   The Vita Fede bracelet - keeper?  I ordered the pain and they sent the one with crystals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309839


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> Nice! I have this bracelet in gold and I love it. I also have the Hermes Rivale, also in gold. Did they charge you for the regular bracelet without crystals?



Yes, and I would be feeling more guilty except that I have to re-order a shirt they sent me that has a stain on it.

I love the look of both bracelets in gold - I may have to add some gold to my collection at some point!!


----------



## brae

This is a really inspiring thread!  I am thinking about taking part in this. One-ish a month for me.


----------



## neenabengals

LeeMiller said:


> Here is another keeper.   The Vita Fede bracelet - keeper?  I ordered the pain and they sent the one with crystals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309839


----------



## JDN

brae said:


> This is a really inspiring thread!  I am thinking about taking part in this. One-ish a month for me.



Welcome and good luck  I had a super hard time when I first joined but my only purchase this month was an H belt...woohoo!!!! So excited!!!! Only a few more days to go..hoping I can hang in there and make it to September without buying anything lol


----------



## Myrkur

LeeMiller said:


> Here are two purchases, which I'm not really counting towards my monthly limit.
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...000000cat145cat9901cat36104&isEditorial=false
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8521&isEditorial=false
> 
> I've been looking for a work clutch and this Kors bag was a great size and I love the leather on it.  I had tried the Valentino Rockstud clutch and it arrived scratched!  It was also really big, just not a grab and go clutch for me.  The Kors was oh about 1/10th the price.  I also picked up these earrings at Kors since I've been eyeing a diamond version for awhile - if I really love these I may splurge.
> 
> Otherwise shopping was a bust over the weekend.  I can't believe how much polyester tops cost and how hard it is to find something cute, but appropriate for work.  The only other thing which I'm definitely buying later (waiting for a deal) is this Helmut Lang jacket.  (If this is my 4th Helmut Lang jacket purchase of the year am I too obsessed?)
> 
> ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/86382529.jpg



I like that HL jacket!!


----------



## Myrkur

LeeMiller said:


> Here is another keeper.   The Vita Fede bracelet - keeper?  I ordered the pain and they sent the one with crystals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309839


----------



## Myrkur

JDN said:


> Welcome and good luck  I had a super hard time when I first joined but my only purchase this month was an H belt...woohoo!!!! So excited!!!! Only a few more days to go..hoping I can hang in there and make it to September without buying anything lol



Wow you're right! I didn't even notice it's almost September. My birthday month. Presents don't count right?


----------



## keodi

LeeMiller said:


> Here is another keeper.   The Vita Fede bracelet - keeper?  I ordered the pain and they sent the one with crystals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309839


----------



## KnittyMcS

Wow, I'm really loving this thread! I had actually decided to try to challenge myself to buy one piece a month as admittedly I tend to foam at the mouth a bit over the word "SALE" and make purchases I regret a few months later. Then BAM! I found this thread. Kismet, I think. ;o)

My focus is on purchasing one high quality item I really desire instead of like four that are similar but not as awesome (or expensive). In the end I suspect I might even save money this way! 

I purchased quite a few things this month, but I think for next month I want a really nice pair of black patent pumps. I have my eye on a Ferragamo pair so I'm hoping for a promo code! By far I wear black patent pumps with 75% or more of my wardrobe so I think it's a good purchase!

I'm going to keep posting here and keep an eye on this thread. Let's try to keep each other honest on this journey! :o)


----------



## Straight-Laced

I've been absent from this thread for ages but I've been very well behaved, _mostly_ sticking to buying essential items and replacements which I managed to buy before the Australian dollar dropped a few months ago.  Phew!!!  And I'm selling quite a bit too, about one item a week at the moment.

For September I'm hoping to find a bag that will work with summer outfits from super casual boyfriend jeans, to edgier day outfits and dresses.  I would love to have some input from this thread's discerning subscribers!

Here's two possibilities : Saint Laurent Duffle 6 in Fuschia & Givenchy Antigona in this latte colour


----------



## Straight-Laced

Any thoughts?  
Other suggestions?
The Antigona pictured here is a size small and I might prefer the medium size, which has a more rectangular shape


----------



## mf19

Straight-Laced said:


> Any thoughts?
> Other suggestions?
> The Antigona pictured here is a size small and I might prefer the medium size, which has a more rectangular shape



I had the medium antigona and it was not at all for me although I LOVE THE SHAPE!  It's very large and awkward when worn on the shoulder - almost like luggage.  Also, the leather is not so stiff so that it also gets lopsided when you put stuff in (I'm an addict for structured bags).  Personally, I would not recommend the antigona as it's not very practical unless you carry loads around and now in hindsight I think it's a bit trendy.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mf19 said:


> I had the medium antigona and it was not at all for me although I LOVE THE SHAPE!  It's very large and awkward when worn on the shoulder - almost like luggage.  Also, the leather is not so stiff so that it also gets lopsided when you put stuff in (I'm an addict for structured bags).  Personally, I would not recommend the antigona as it's not very practical unless you carry loads around and now in hindsight I think it's a bit trendy.




Hmm thanks for the feedback on the medium Antigona  
I'm not really a big fan of structured bags but I have a small Antigona and I think it's adorable.  Some of the medium Antigonas seem to get a little slouchy and less structured looking over time and I actually like the idea of that, although I know some Antigona lovers don't like that look at all


----------



## Myrkur

KnittyMcS said:


> Wow, I'm really loving this thread! I had actually decided to try to challenge myself to buy one piece a month as admittedly I tend to foam at the mouth a bit over the word "SALE" and make purchases I regret a few months later. Then BAM! I found this thread. Kismet, I think. ;o)
> 
> My focus is on purchasing one high quality item I really desire instead of like four that are similar but not as awesome (or expensive). In the end I suspect I might even save money this way!
> 
> I purchased quite a few things this month, but I think for next month I want a really nice pair of black patent pumps. I have my eye on a Ferragamo pair so I'm hoping for a promo code! By far I wear black patent pumps with 75% or more of my wardrobe so I think it's a good purchase!
> 
> I'm going to keep posting here and keep an eye on this thread. Let's try to keep each other honest on this journey! :o)



Welcome! Yes this thread has made me realize more before I buy things. Even though I sometimes still buy more then one a month, no more impulse buys!


----------



## Myrkur

Straight-Laced said:


> Any thoughts?
> Other suggestions?
> The Antigona pictured here is a size small and I might prefer the medium size, which has a more rectangular shape



I like the Saint Laurent model but the color of the Givenchy.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Any thoughts?
> Other suggestions?
> The Antigona pictured here is a size small and I might prefer the medium size, which has a more rectangular shape



I love both! So I'm no help really. I like the Saint Laurent a little more.


----------



## jellybebe

What do you all think of this matching set? Too much or worth it? I like the dress version but I figure this would be more useful and I look better in separates.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> What do you all think of this matching set? Too much or worth it? I like the dress version but I figure this would be more useful and I look better in separates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2312844
> View attachment 2312845



I like the blouse, but not a fan of the skirt


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> I like the blouse, but not a fan of the skirt



Really? I like the skirt more than the top actually! Will have to think about this more.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Really? I like the skirt more than the top actually! Will have to think about this more.



Yeh I don't really like the style of the skirt


----------



## JDN

Myrkur said:


> Wow you're right! I didn't even notice it's almost September. My birthday month. Presents don't count right?



Lol of course not!!! Happy early birthday!!!


----------



## Myrkur

JDN said:


> Lol of course not!!! Happy early birthday!!!



Thank you!  

I just purchased this Fred Perry sweater, just couldn't resist


----------



## Straight-Laced

Myrkur said:


> I like the Saint Laurent model but the color of the Givenchy.




Thank you 
It's that particular Givenchy new season colour I'm wanting, more than I want the Antigona bag.   I might see if other styles are being released in that gorgeous colour.



jellybebe said:


> I love both! So I'm no help really. I like the Saint Laurent a little more.



Thanks jellybebe!  I'm afraid if I buy both of them to try then I'll be too weak to send either one back.  The SLP is looking more likely at this stage


----------



## Jesssh

jellybebe said:


> Really? I like the skirt more than the top actually! Will have to think about this more.



^^^ Me too.

I have been buying tons of stuff, most relatively inexpensive but I am fine with the quality. I'm just not comfortable wearing things that cost hundreds or thousands of dollars. It's so easy for something to get dirty. I'll invest more in leather goods or jewelry with precious metals that will last, if I know I will love the item for years. People dress so casually here that I would feel out of place if I wore things that looked "premier designer" expensive.

Ironically my favorite things to wear this summer have been my $10 gap tees and $35 jeans (on sale, of course, but worth full price to me). 

I ordered the purple Kate Spade necklace below when it went on sale. I paid $50 and its full price is $128. I really like it even though it's fashion jewelry. Hopefully it will last a while.

Here are the things I bought in August: $24 earrings, $28 earrings, $14 belt, $50 necklace, $80 sandals, $30 peeptoe mules. Half of these items were at least 50% off. About $230 spent. (I seem to have a fear of investing in fine jewelry, but at least I can participate in trends and have some fun. I am developing an unhealthy interest in Chanel nail polish, however. )




So I have officially failed the one(ish) test. But I have gotten so many things I love and will use for less than the price of a premier designer item. They are nice quality - just not "premier designer". Except the nail polish.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> What do you all think of this matching set? Too much or worth it? I like the dress version but I figure this would be more useful and I look better in separates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2312844
> View attachment 2312845


love the print, esp the skirt. U will get more use of it in that version IMO


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Any thoughts?
> Other suggestions?
> The Antigona pictured here is a size small and I might prefer the medium size, which has a more rectangular shape


That's a hard one but I am so In Love with Saint Laurent right now...I say St Laurent but in another colour...I am not a pink gal, even though it's a tough fuchsia


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just purchased this Fred Perry sweater, just couldn't resist


so cute!


----------



## flower71

I just got my September items: a Vanessa Bruno print dress, a Paul Smith transitional coat (I absolutely fell in love with it!) and a Vneck wool/rayon knit/top in grey. I am not getting anything till I find a pair of leopard pony slippers by Céline and then I am content till the sales...and I intend to sell a few items this month (I was too lazy these last months..)
Pics will follow promise


----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71

I got the grey version with blue contrast trims


----------



## flower71

my vanessa bruno athé dress


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> I just got my September items: a Vanessa Bruno print dress, a Paul Smith transitional coat (I absolutely fell in love with it!) and a Vneck wool/rayon knit/top in grey. I am not getting anything till I find a pair of leopard pony slippers by Céline and then I am content till the sales...and I intend to sell a few items this month (I was too lazy these last months..)
> Pics will follow promise



Gorgeous items! Oh I hope you find the Celine leopard slippers!


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> I just got my September items: a Vanessa Bruno print dress, a Paul Smith transitional coat (I absolutely fell in love with it!) and a Vneck wool/rayon knit/top in grey. I am not getting anything till I find a pair of leopard pony slippers by Céline and then I am content till the sales...and I intend to sell a few items this month (I was too lazy these last months..)
> Pics will follow promise



Lovely pieces flower!!!  Good luck with your leopard slipper search - those slippers are just so cool  



flower71 said:


> That's a hard one but I am so In Love with Saint Laurent right now...I say St Laurent but in another colour...I am not a pink gal, even though it's a tough fuchsia



I am loving Saint Laurent too!  Considering the gorgeous navy/marine colour duffle but I find the punk vibe of the fuschia appealing - that tough, hot pink is the only pink I can wear  
And I can't justify another navy or black bag.
Think I'm going to wait for a good deal on the duffle


----------



## Antonia

*Today I bought a James Perse grey wool/alpaca sweater from TJ's for $79 that was originally $289!  It is soooo soft....can't wait to wear it (well, I can but I do love fall clothes more than spring/summer clothes).*


----------



## jellybebe

I picked up a dress, a top and a pair of Celine pony hair slip-on sneakers this month. I will really have to be good for the rest of the month. I am considering the Rockstud kitten heels again since I have no comfortable heels, or a pair of Chloe scalloped flats for next month.


----------



## lucywife

Spontaneously stopped at Woodbury Outlets on my way to Pennsylvania and bought three items, grey jeans and blue sweater in Prada and very cute sandals in Valentino boutique outlets. I'm done for September : / 
Received and sent back a pre-ordered Nina Ricci sweater because I have one in the very same color by the same designer already and it was too tight anyway. Saying NO to hoarding. 
For August, got a Isabel Marant cashmere tee from Luisaviaroma private sale and Etro loafers at Therealreal for $4.99!


----------



## LeeMiller

I need to catch up but here is a maybe.  I like this for a business casual top or maybe not?   It is the first not black jacket I've bought in ages.  What do you all think?


----------



## Myrkur

My Fred Perry sweater arrived last week, I love it!!


----------



## LeeMiller

flower71 said:


> my vanessa bruno athé dress
> cdn-i3.farfetch.com/10/46/57/77/10465777_2346930_1000.jpg



I'm always tempted by Vanessa Bruno pieces but have never seen anything in person.  Looks so pretty!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> my vanessa bruno athé dress
> cdn-i3.farfetch.com/10/46/57/77/10465777_2346930_1000.jpg



Nice dress, love how it looks like 2 separate parts


----------



## flower71

LeeMiller said:


> I'm always tempted by Vanessa Bruno pieces but have never seen anything in person.  Looks so pretty!


I have been wearing Vanessa Bruno for over 10 years now, basically at the same time I started wearing Isabel Marant...very wearable and easy to just throw on without much thinking, my cup of tea



Myrkur said:


> Nice dress, love how it looks like 2 separate parts


I love the print, will show a mod pic when I get to wear it


----------



## flower71

my miumiu cropped pants from last month (cats print)


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> my miumiu cropped pants from last month (cats print)



CUTE!! I want. Where can I still get these?


----------



## COA345

Love those pants!!!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> my miumiu cropped pants from last month (cats print)



Those pants are adorable!


----------



## materialgurl

Went crazy this month.. Got an iro jacket and tank from fall collection, mackage jacket and 2 vita fede bracelets!

Last month I got a chanel medium flap... Definitely on a ban!!!


----------



## ohitsjen

flower71 said:


> my miumiu cropped pants from last month (cats print)



Those are *the* cutest pants ever!!!! Want


----------



## LeeMiller

materialgurl said:


> Went crazy this month.. Got an iro jacket and tank from fall collection, mackage jacket and 2 vita fede bracelets!
> 
> Last month I got a chanel medium flap... Definitely on a ban!!!



I need to get on a ban after everything I've ordered comes in!   Your purchases sound great though - I just got a vita fede bracelet last month and I love it.


----------



## KnittyMcS

I bought a LV Vernis Alma PM last month and a LV Vernis Zippy wallet for this month. It's only Sept 9th and it's so hard to not look at other pretties!!!


----------



## KnittyMcS

**oops! posted twice**


----------



## Myrkur

KnittyMcS said:


> I bought a LV Vernis Alma PM last month and a LV Vernis Zippy wallet for this month. It's only Sept 9th and it's so hard to not look at other pretties!!!



Please post a photo! I love zippy wallet and alma


----------



## jellybebe

materialgurl said:


> Went crazy this month.. Got an iro jacket and tank from fall collection, mackage jacket and 2 vita fede bracelets!
> 
> Last month I got a chanel medium flap... Definitely on a ban!!!



Nice! Which iro jacket? Would love to see pics of all your buys!


----------



## neenabengals

I'm getting slightly better at this one-ish a month lark.  

July - Helmut Lang jacket and Maria Black earrings
August - Joseph leather leggings
September - Valentino rockstud kitten heels  (LOVE!)

I also got 2 Tricot 1.0 t shirts (in black and grey) but they dont count as they are basics.  

I am buying less (hurrah) but spending as much as ever haha


----------



## Myrkur

neenabengals said:


> I'm getting slightly better at this one-ish a month lark.
> 
> July - Helmut Lang jacket and Maria Black earrings
> August - Joseph leather leggings
> September - Valentino rockstud kitten heels  (LOVE!)
> 
> I also got 2 Tricot 1.0 t shirts (in black and grey) but they dont count as they are basics.
> 
> *I am buying less (hurrah) but spending as much as ever haha*



 Me too


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengals said:


> I'm getting slightly better at this one-ish a month lark.
> 
> July - Helmut Lang jacket and Maria Black earrings
> August - Joseph leather leggings
> September - Valentino rockstud kitten heels  (LOVE!)
> 
> I also got 2 Tricot 1.0 t shirts (in black and grey) but they dont count as they are basics.
> 
> I am buying less (hurrah) but spending as much as ever haha



Oh geez me too. Maybe more.


----------



## Myrkur

Ok help! I just stumbled upon this coat and I love it!! I am already imaging it wearing with my chanel biker boots or tights with flats. But do you think this is a style I will easily get bored off?


----------



## materialgurl

jellybebe said:


> Nice! Which iro jacket? Would love to see pics of all your buys!



http://is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/IRO-WO55_V1.jpg


http://is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/IRO-WS56_V1.jpg

Here are my IRO buys!!!

http://is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/MACK-WO298_V2.jpg

This is the mackage! Can't wait to wear these pieces!!


PS. for anybody interested revolve still has 25% off most brands INCLUDING SALE until sept 13th! That's why I splurged so much! Code is PSWFall25. Only T by Alexander Wang, Equipment and Current/Elliot are excluded! Code also works on Forward but with way more excluded brands.


----------



## am2022

Aaaaaahhhh adorable Myrkur!!! 



Myrkur said:


> Ok help! I just stumbled upon this coat and I love it!! I am already imaging it wearing with my chanel biker boots or tights with flats. But do you think this is a style I will easily get bored off?


----------



## jellybebe

materialgurl said:


> http://is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/IRO-WO55_V1.jpg
> 
> 
> http://is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/IRO-WS56_V1.jpg
> 
> Here are my IRO buys!!!
> 
> http://is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/MACK-WO298_V2.jpg
> 
> This is the mackage! Can't wait to wear these pieces!!
> 
> 
> PS. for anybody interested revolve still has 25% off most brands INCLUDING SALE until sept 13th! That's why I splurged so much! Code is PSWFall25. Only T by Alexander Wang, Equipment and Current/Elliot are excluded! Code also works on Forward but with way more excluded brands.



Omg that is the same IRO jacket I have been lusting after! And I didn't know about the 25% off code... Thanks for sharing!

Oh never mind... The code doesn't seem to be working anymore.


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Ok help! I just stumbled upon this coat and I love it!! I am already imaging it wearing with my chanel biker boots or tights with flats. But do you think this is a style I will easily get bored off?



It's really cute!


----------



## materialgurl

jellybebe said:


> Omg that is the same IRO jacket I have been lusting after! And I didn't know about the 25% off code... Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Oh never mind... The code doesn't seem to be working anymore.



Oh no!! you're right, I just tried it and it said expired!! They emailed me a couple weeks ago and said it was valid til the 13th of Sept... I wonder if they changed it..


----------



## jellybebe

materialgurl said:


> Oh no!! you're right, I just tried it and it said expired!! They emailed me a couple weeks ago and said it was valid til the 13th of Sept... I wonder if they changed it..



Oh wow, they emailed the code to you? They never do that for me for some reason. Oh well, the IRO jacket was the only thing that really interested me from my wishlist. I saw it IRL a few weekends ago and just loved the quality and the leather trim detail. Please let me know how you like it!


----------



## materialgurl

jellybebe said:


> Oh wow, they emailed the code to you? They never do that for me for some reason. Oh well, the IRO jacket was the only thing that really interested me from my wishlist. I saw it IRL a few weekends ago and just loved the quality and the leather trim detail. Please let me know how you like it!



Will do 

No, I saw the code on deals & steals, I emailed them to see how long it's good for.


----------



## Bitten

I'm all ready to make my September purchase by considering these Tory Burch wedges:

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/390981
https://www.theoutnet.com/product/390980

Do you guys like them?  Do you have a preference for colour or should I just take the plunge and get both? I have bags in both colours.

I'm looking for a summer shoe that isn't a flat and isn't a closed-toe pump or a seriously blinged-out evening-only sandal - wedges seem to strike that elusive balance of dressy but not too-dressy, something to pair with a silk day dress for Saturday brunches or gallery-hopping or a day at the polo.


----------



## ohitsjen

Bitten said:


> I'm all ready to make my September purchase by considering these Tory Burch wedges:
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/390981
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/390980
> 
> Do you guys like them?  Do you have a preference for colour or should I just take the plunge and get both? I have bags in both colours.
> 
> I'm looking for a summer shoe that isn't a flat and isn't a closed-toe pump or a seriously blinged-out evening-only sandal - wedges seem to strike that elusive balance of dressy but not too-dressy, something to pair with a silk day dress for Saturday brunches or gallery-hopping or a day at the polo.


I think I prefer the first ones in terms of colour, they are really cute wedges! Personally, I associate summer with the lighter/tan colour, I feel they are more appropriate for the season coming up


----------



## Bitten

ohitsjen said:


> I think I prefer the first ones in terms of colour, they are really cute wedges! Personally, I associate summer with the lighter/tan colour, I feel they are more appropriate for the season coming up


 
Oh thanks my dear, I really appreciate your input! Just one question - do you think the heel is a bit high? Or does the overall wedges style keep it casual enough for day-wear?


----------



## ohitsjen

Bitten said:


> Oh thanks my dear, I really appreciate your input! Just one question - do you think the heel is a bit high? Or does the overall wedges style keep it casual enough for day-wear?



You're welcome! My first impression is that they're a bit high for walking around and say, shopping , but I'm pathetic when it comes to heel-height/paint tolerance  If you're comfortable wearing heels for a long period of time, then I think they're fine, especially because the fact that they're wedges do tone it down a bit, and will provide a bit of extra support. I am of the opinion that heels of any height can be worn any time of day (unless you're at work), it's all about what outfit you're wearing with it


----------



## Bitten

ohitsjen said:


> You're welcome! My first impression is that they're a bit high for walking around and say, shopping , but I'm pathetic when it comes to heel-height/paint tolerance  If you're comfortable wearing heels for a long period of time, then I think they're fine, especially because the fact that they're wedges do tone it down a bit, and will provide a bit of extra support. I am of the opinion that heels of any height can be worn any time of day (unless you're at work), *it's all about what outfit you're wearing with it*


 
Well put! I will think about them - I'm not sure about whether the height could be a little too much for a really good 'go-anywhere' dressy day shoe for summer. I appreciate your feedback


----------



## Antonia

*I think this should be called the once-ish-a-week thread because I seem to buy that often!  I just bought a pre-owned Burberry toggle coat on the Bay.  The price was too good to pass up and this one was Burberry London which I prefer over Brit...and it's made in England!*


----------



## LeeMiller

Myrkur said:


> Ok help! I just stumbled upon this coat and I love it!! I am already imaging it wearing with my chanel biker boots or tights with flats. But do you think this is a style I will easily get bored off?



I love this.  Does it come in black?   I think it has an almost vintage vibe.   I don't know if you'd wear it a lot but I feel like it wouldn't look dated either.


----------



## LeeMiller

materialgurl said:


> http://is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/IRO-WO55_V1.jpg
> 
> 
> http://is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/IRO-WS56_V1.jpg
> 
> Here are my IRO buys!!!
> 
> http://is4.revolveclothing.com/images/p/n/z/MACK-WO298_V2.jpg
> 
> This is the mackage! Can't wait to wear these pieces!!
> 
> 
> PS. for anybody interested revolve still has 25% off most brands INCLUDING SALE until sept 13th! That's why I splurged so much! Code is PSWFall25. Only T by Alexander Wang, Equipment and Current/Elliot are excluded! Code also works on Forward but with way more excluded brands.



Love all!


----------



## JDN

I was doing so good in August....one day at the mall ruined me *sigh


----------



## lucywife

Antonia said:


> *I think this should be called the once-ish-a-week thread because I seem to buy that often!  I just bought a pre-owned Burberry toggle coat on the Bay.  The price was too good to pass up and this one was Burberry London which I prefer over Brit...and it's made in England!*


Lol true and congrats on the coat.

I think it's still a good thread to follow and the other one that really helped me is "dressing for your Imaginary or real lifestyle," keeps me under control...somewhat.


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> Ok help! I just stumbled upon this coat and I love it!! I am already imaging it wearing with my chanel biker boots or tights with flats. But do you think this is a style I will easily get bored off?



OMG, it is so beautiful! Please let me know who made this?


----------



## LeeMiller

Lol.  I'm buying a lot too.  But I'm sending back more.    Just got a white short sleeved alligator print Sandro Paris sweatshirt.   It is hard to describe in its comfy edgy awesomeness.


----------



## flower71

LeeMiller said:


> Lol.  I'm buying a lot too.  But I'm sending back more.    Just got a white short sleeved alligator print Sandro Paris sweatshirt.   It is hard to describe in its comfy edgy awesomeness.


oh show us a pic, please??


----------



## COPENHAGEN

1st buy this month: Comme des Garcons Play striped tee 

I've invested in some good quality work out clothes too but I'm not counting it. Are you guys counting such things?


----------



## ohitsjen

COPENHAGEN said:


> 1st buy this month: Comme des Garcons Play striped tee
> 
> I've invested in some good quality work out clothes too but I'm not counting it. Are you guys counting such things?
> 
> View attachment 2332354



Cute! 

I don't count that kind of stuff... I mean, I'm working out already, that has to warrant a bit of extra shopping leeway, right?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ohitsjen said:


> Cute!
> 
> I don't count that kind of stuff... I mean, I'm working out already, that has to warrant a bit of extra shopping leeway, right?


He he, yes, we should be rewarded when we work out (or buy stuff that will make us  )

I just ordered these suede pumps from Zara. I'm not sure how they fit though, got them in my smallest size, so they might be a little snug...


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> 1st buy this month: Comme des Garcons Play striped tee
> 
> I've invested in some good quality work out clothes too but I'm not counting it. Are you guys counting such things?
> 
> View attachment 2332354


Lovely T, I love CDG...Gotta find a sweater for DH to replace the one that shrunk in the wash


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> Lovely T, I love CDG...Gotta find a sweater for DH to replace the one that shrunk in the wash


Thank you. Oh I hate when that happens  Luckily it wasn't yours


----------



## jellybebe

My big purchase from last month is finally here! A quilted Chanel Boy. Now I have to be so good... Actually it has been working ok so far. I haven't bought any clothes or shoes or anything like that since I got back from my trip Labour Day weekend. I keep reminding myself that I don't need another pair of shoes since I just got 4 new pairs in the last 2 months, I don't need new jeans because I have too many pairs, I don't need a new coat because I have too many... It's working so far! But when the sales start I would like to get the IM leopard pants I posted before, and maybe a Chloe Marcie.


----------



## jellybebe

Also I think these Golden Goose NY sneakers are so cute! I love how the two shoes are different from each other. Holding off for now because I just got a pair of Isabel Marant Blossoms... I know these are different but winter is coming and I may have to put all sneakers away.


----------



## KnittyMcS

jellybebe said:


> My big purchase from last month is finally here! A quilted Chanel Boy. Now I have to be so good... Actually it has been working ok so far. I haven't bought any clothes or shoes or anything like that since I got back from my trip Labour Day weekend. I keep reminding myself that I don't need another pair of shoes since I just got 4 new pairs in the last 2 months, I don't need new jeans because I have too many pairs, I don't need a new coat because I have too many... It's working so far! But when the sales start I would like to get the IM leopard pants I posted before, and maybe a Chloe Marcie.


Lord, that is beautiful!!! What color is that?


----------



## jellybebe

KnittyMcS said:


> Lord, that is beautiful!!! What color is that?



Straight up black calfskin with ruthenium silver hardware.


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> Straight up black calfskin with ruthenium silver hardware.



Love love love it!


----------



## KnittyMcS

jellybebe said:


> Straight up black calfskin with ruthenium silver hardware.


So pretty!!! It looked almost dark eggplant or burgundy on my laptop. I love black. So classic!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> My big purchase from last month is finally here! A quilted Chanel Boy. Now I have to be so good... Actually it has been working ok so far. I haven't bought any clothes or shoes or anything like that since I got back from my trip Labour Day weekend. I keep reminding myself that I don't need another pair of shoes since I just got 4 new pairs in the last 2 months, I don't need new jeans because I have too many pairs, I don't need a new coat because I have too many... It's working so far! But when the sales start I would like to get the IM leopard pants I posted before, and maybe a Chloe Marcie.


Congrats jelly!! It's beautiful and I am also reasoning myself from buying more of everything...I got too much already so I am taking my stuff out for a walk, and it's working so far. Hope it continues


----------



## Flip88

jellybebe said:


> My big purchase from last month is finally here! A quilted Chanel Boy. Now I have to be so good... Actually it has been working ok so far. I haven't bought any clothes or shoes or anything like that since I got back from my trip Labour Day weekend. I keep reminding myself that I don't need another pair of shoes since I just got 4 new pairs in the last 2 months, I don't need new jeans because I have too many pairs, I don't need a new coat because I have too many... It's working so far! But when the sales start I would like to get the IM leopard pants I posted before, and maybe a Chloe Marcie.



Beautiful!


----------



## Bitten

I hear people are buying and returning - me too!! But I  have settled on my September purchase:

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/381294

I wore it today with navy and white checked pants - it's definitely not going back!!  

I am doing a bit of a stocktake and just refining my style a bit - less stuff, more putting great outfits together out of what I have. I'm getting a real kick out of mixing things up and getting lots of wear out of pieces in multiple settings i.e. wearing a dress to work with a blazer and pumps and then wearing the same dress to brunch on a weekend with flats and a different bag/fun jewellery. 

That said, I'm a bit jealous of Jelly's chanel - I've only just started really noticing Chanel bags and I think I could have to pull the trigger soon...


----------



## flower71

Just bought these Vans /Kenzo slip-ons...Love this print and I just hope it fits


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> Just bought these Vans /Kenzo slip-ons...Love this print and I just hope it fits



Flower -- I'm considering these as well! Great minds.  I thought these sneakers would be a good way to wear the infamous Kenzo tiger without committing to a sweatshirt. Anyway, I was wondering what size you ordered and how did you decide? I'm a US 7 and thought I should get an IT37. The boutique emailed me measurements but the 37 seems a bit small although I realize measurements are approximate. So now I'm not sure....


----------



## jellybebe

Bitten said:


> I hear people are buying and returning - me too!! But I  have settled on my September purchase:
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/381294
> 
> I wore it today with navy and white checked pants - it's definitely not going back!!
> 
> I am doing a bit of a stocktake and just refining my style a bit - less stuff, more putting great outfits together out of what I have. I'm getting a real kick out of mixing things up and getting lots of wear out of pieces in multiple settings i.e. wearing a dress to work with a blazer and pumps and then wearing the same dress to brunch on a weekend with flats and a different bag/fun jewellery.
> 
> That said, I'm a bit jealous of Jelly's chanel - I've only just started really noticing Chanel bags and I think I could have to pull the trigger soon...



Oh yes Chanel is lovely, but definitely an investment piece! 

Trying hard to resist Matches' free shipping...


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> Flower -- I'm considering these as well! Great minds.  I thought these sneakers would be a good way to wear the infamous Kenzo tiger without committing to a sweatshirt. Anyway, I was wondering what size you ordered and how did you decide? I'm a US 7 and thought I should get an IT37. The boutique emailed me measurements but the 37 seems a bit small although I realize measurements are approximate. So now I'm not sure....


Hi Hiromi! to be honest, I cancelled my order once, in doubt about my size..Then, I figured it'd be a bit tight so I got a half size more. I am 39,5 so I got 40. I will definitely let you know if it fits, I really hope so!


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> Hi Hiromi! to be honest, I cancelled my order once, in doubt about my size..Then, I figured it'd be a bit tight so I got a half size more. I am 39,5 so I got 40. I will definitely let you know if it fits, I really hope so!


OK thanks Flower and I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Bitten

jellybebe said:


> Oh yes Chanel is lovely, but definitely an investment piece!
> 
> Trying hard to resist Matches' free shipping...


 
Girl, don't remind me!!   There's a Stella McCartney top I've been wanting on  Matches for ages...

I'm quite seriously considering an East West flap. I think it would be a good starter piece for me to see if I can really 'work' Chanel


----------



## jellybebe

Bitten said:


> Girl, don't remind me!!   There's a Stella McCartney top I've been wanting on  Matches for ages...
> 
> I'm quite seriously considering an East West flap. I think it would be a good starter piece for me to see if I can really 'work' Chanel



Not a jumbo? Personally I love the shape of the jumbo more than the east-west. And trust me, you can definitely work a Chanel!


----------



## Bitten

jellybebe said:


> Not a jumbo? Personally I love the shape of the jumbo more than the east-west. *And trust me, you can definitely work a Chanel!*


 
Well, with that vote of confidence, I'm sold!  

I think I'll go into the Chanel boutique when I'm shopping next and see if I can get a moment with a sales consultant - they're always so busy and I'd really like to try on a jumbo, a medium flap and an east west and take my time - as you say, it's an investment and I want to make the right choice


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> My big purchase from last month is finally here! A quilted Chanel Boy. Now I have to be so good... Actually it has been working ok so far. I haven't bought any clothes or shoes or anything like that since I got back from my trip Labour Day weekend. I keep reminding myself that I don't need another pair of shoes since I just got 4 new pairs in the last 2 months, I don't need new jeans because I have too many pairs, I don't need a new coat because I have too many... It's working so far! But when the sales start I would like to get the IM leopard pants I posted before, and maybe a Chloe Marcie.



We are bag twins!!


----------



## ladysarah

Bitten said:


> Well, with that vote of confidence, I'm sold!
> 
> I think I'll go into the Chanel boutique when I'm shopping next and see if I can get a moment with a sales consultant - they're always so busy and I'd really like to try on a jumbo, a medium flap and an east west and take my time - as you say, it's an investment and I want to make the right choice



CHANEL? Did someone say Chanel? Yes do go and try on the classic. From the photos I ve seen of you - definitely you will look super with a classic. If you go to the boutique early morning, it is usually the best time for service. They don't always have them in stock, to show you so you may need to visit a few times. ( east west is discontinued though isn't it? ) try the large classic, not just the jumbo. I think the classic has the absolutely best proportions ever. Love it!

Ps and then of course there are other important decisions. Gold or silver hardware? Lambskin or caviar? Black or ?


----------



## Bitten

ladysarah said:


> CHANEL? Did someone say Chanel? Yes do go and try on the classic. From the photos I ve seen of you - definitely you will look super with a classic. If you go to the boutique early morning, it is usually the best time for service. They don't always have them in stock, to show you so you may need to visit a few times. ( east west is discontinued though isn't it? ) try the large classic, not just the jumbo. I think the classic has the absolutely best proportions ever. Love it!
> 
> Ps and then of course there are other important decisions. Gold or silver hardware? Lambskin or caviar? Black or ?


 
 Thanks my dear, you're too kind and you always put things so well! I will definitely go and have a trying-on session - I don't have high hopes for what might be in stock at our local boutique (for some reason we never seem to have the classics  ) but I will definitely try out sizes/shapes etc. 

I managed to find a 2006 East West on  Yoogi's closet - lovely plum lambskin with silver hardware - divine!  But I should try things on first to see what size and style suits me best. 

 now to be patient which I'm never that good at to  be honest...


----------



## Bitten

Can October please hurry up?? I am now lusting over these puppies:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/383520

 Hold on!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Bitten said:


> Can October please hurry up?? I am now lusting over these puppies:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/383520
> 
> Hold on!!!



Agreed! I'm debating between an Isabel Marant top or pants, or an IRO jacket.


----------



## jellybebe

IRO jacket


----------



## Bitten

jellybebe said:


> Agreed! I'm debating between an Isabel Marant top or pants, or an IRO jacket.


 
I really like this look!!  It's nearly October, isn't it??


----------



## ohitsjen

jellybebe said:


> Agreed! I'm debating between an Isabel Marant top or pants, or an IRO jacket.



I love this look! 
I just need to convince myself that it's not really 'me'. 

Made my September purchase, a Patterson J. Kincaid skirt, plain white. 
Trying to be good as I'm going away at the end of the year, when I know this one per month will fly right out of the window


----------



## jellybebe

Bitten said:


> I really like this look!!  It's nearly October, isn't it??



It is... I think I need these pants!


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> Flower -- I'm considering these as well! Great minds.  I thought these sneakers would be a good way to wear the infamous Kenzo tiger without committing to a sweatshirt. Anyway, I was wondering what size you ordered and how did you decide? I'm a US 7 and thought I should get an IT37. The boutique emailed me measurements but the 37 seems a bit small although I realize measurements are approximate. So now I'm not sure....


HiromiT, I just received my vans! They fit perfect! So I'd say get a half size up if you can. Let me know...


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> HiromiT, I just received my vans! They fit perfect! So I'd say get a half size up if you can. Let me know...



Yay, so glad they worked out for you, flower! And thanks for letting me know. Unfortunately, I can't find my size yet. It seems stores either ordered full sizes only (Ssense) or got all the other half-sizes except mine (Matches).  But I will keep hunting and hope I find them!

Enjoy yours!


----------



## JDN

Can't wait for October to come...not bc I want to buy something but bc I want the new month to come so I can stop feeling guilty about September lol


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> Can't wait for October to come...not bc I want to buy something but bc I want the new month to come so I can stop feeling guilty about September lol



Haha you're cute.

Now I need this sweater. So I might have to do 2 items in Oct...


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> Haha you're cute.
> 
> Now I need this sweater. So I might have to do 2 items in Oct...



Ooohhh! Very cute!!!! Please don't tell me who makes it lol


----------



## Jesssh

Trying to decide on this bag - what do you all think?




I really really really want to like it, but I'm not sure if I do. The studs are matte black metal (I think) - not shiny like gunmetal.


----------



## Myrkur

Oh god I totally failed this month!!!! Thank god it's almost October LOL


----------



## neenabengals

Jesssh said:


> Trying to decide on this bag - what do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 2347870
> 
> 
> I really really really want to like it, but I'm not sure if I do. The studs are matte black metal (I think) - not shiny like gunmetal.



I really like it - what brand is it?  

I do think though, that you should trust your gut feeling - and it sounds like you're not really into the bag.


----------



## Jesssh

neenabengals said:


> I really like it - what brand is it?
> 
> I do think though, that you should trust your gut feeling - and it sounds like you're not really into the bag.



Thank you. It's Coach. I really love the quality of this particular bag - I'm just not feeling these studs. The alternative has a turnlock flap, but that seems too cutesy for what I'm going for.


----------



## flower71

Jesssh said:


> Thank you. It's Coach. I really love the quality of this particular bag - I'm just not feeling these studs. The alternative has a turnlock flap, but that seems too cutesy for what I'm going for.


Don't get it! You have to feel it's right before buying an item. In this case, you don't sound that you're feeling it...so don't and wait till the bag you're looking for comes by...just my 2 cents


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Oh god I totally failed this month!!!! Thank god it's almost October LOL


Oh dear, what have you been up to


----------



## flower71

I love this club...it seems we are quite useless in the one ish a month thing...but we ARE trying aren't we?


----------



## Jesssh

flower71 said:


> Don't get it! You have to feel it's right before buying an item. In this case, you don't sound that you're feeling it...so don't and wait till the bag you're looking for comes by...just my 2 cents



Yeah, I know. I had to order it to see it IRL. I think I need to spend a week away from it and look at it again. I really need a small black leather bag with silver hardware. Most of the other small bags I've seen are either too small or sloppily made. And I love carrying this style of bag. It's so easy to use and carry.

I have been waiting for a long time. Now I seem to have a new threshold of quality I'm looking for, which makes it tougher. A premier designer bag would cost 2 1/2 times as much. And I haven't seen a small black one that looks special enough. Except a $3000 Fendi. Ugh!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> I love this club...it seems we are quite useless in the one ish a month thing...but we ARE trying aren't we?



Haha I know! I slipped in a couple of things just before the end of the month, which somehow makes me think I am clearing the slate for Oct. Terrible. I still have things on my wishlist for Oct and don't know if I can be good.


----------



## JDN

flower71 said:


> I love this club...it seems we are quite useless in the one ish a month thing...but we ARE trying aren't we?



Lol...so true!!! But yes!! We are trying!!! Hahaha


----------



## flower71

I have put a few items on sale, I have to be good till the end of the year. My goal from Oct to December: lingerie (which doesn't count here), and my HG bag for 2013...and sell at least 5 items a month to make room for new items next year. Wish me luck


----------



## renza

Jesssh said:


> Thank you. It's Coach. I really love the quality of this particular bag - I'm just not feeling these studs. The alternative has a turnlock flap, but that seems too cutesy for what I'm going for.


Are you on Myhabit? They have a sale today called "Shades of Gray" and there were several small, black handbags in this flap-style that you might be interested in.


----------



## Snowqueen!

Jesssh said:


> Trying to decide on this bag - what do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 2347870
> 
> 
> I really really really want to like it, but I'm not sure if I do. The studs are matte black metal (I think) - not shiny like gunmetal.



I haven't been wild about Coach lately, but I think that bag is lovely.


----------



## Jesssh

renza said:


> Are you on Myhabit? They have a sale today called "Shades of Gray" and there were several small, black handbags in this flap-style that you might be interested in.



Thanks! I checked it out. I am nervous about buying bags online that I have never seen IRL. When I go to the Coach store, I analyze like crazy if they don't have the exact bag I saw online. I find a similar style, similar leather, similar color, put them all together and visualize everything. That is why I have yet to return an item. (Though I did just order dup sandals from FOS at 70% off and I know I'll return at least one pair.  To the outlet, not the FP store.)



Snowqueen! said:


> I haven't been wild about Coach lately, but I think that bag is lovely.



Thank you. That means a lot coming from someone who isn't a current fan of the brand.



flower71 said:


> Don't get it! You have to feel it's right before buying an item. In this case, you don't sound that you're feeling it...so don't and wait till the bag you're looking for comes by...just my 2 cents



I totally agree with you. But even if I could redesign it, I don't know what I'd do. One person mentioned metallic studs would be overkill on that bag. So today, I took it back out of the box, and looked at it for what it is. It is a black bag. It is not a black and silver bag. It has texture - a heavy texture. So it will not look good with everything. But it looks great with leather jackets. I wear leather jackets all the time in cooler weather.

I put the tassel and tag inside the bag, and I liked it so much better. It lightened it up. Now it is just a little box bag with cute studs. (I LOVE LOVE LOVE box bags.) It still doesn't look good with everything, so I would have to style it carefully with an outfit. And the trend now is black on black. I need to get out of my comfort zone and embrace that. It fits very well in my current location. (I was raised in the colorful tropics, so my original style uses tons of color.)

I am starting to think I will keep it. There were so many nice words on the threads I posted the pic on, and it does matter to me what people will think of the bag when I wear it. However I do think I need more small black bags. A ubiquitous black bag would be too boring. Before I joined TPF, I would purchase one non-designer black bag with silver hardware every year or two. That would be my only bag. So it makes sense that now that I am better at styling, I need more than one black bag to fit different styles.

Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## Bitten

flower71 said:


> I love this club...it seems we are quite useless in the one ish a month thing...but we ARE trying aren't we?


 
 I just pulled the trigger on the Dolce slingbacks but the way it works in my mind is they won't _arrive_ before October, so it counts as an October purchase


----------



## flower71

Bitten said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Dolce slingbacks but the way it works in my mind is they won't _arrive_ before October, so it counts as an October purchase


----------



## JDN

Bitten said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Dolce slingbacks but the way it works in my mind is they won't _arrive_ before October, so it counts as an October purchase



Well that's a thought, isn't it? Guess I wasn't too bad in September if 3 of my packages are arriving tomorrow lol  woohoo!!!! Thanks for making me feel better about myself haha


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Oh dear, what have you been up to



I have bought the Acne knit I was eyeing ever since it came out, so not much of an impulse buy

http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/women/knits/fran-mohair-grey-melange.html

I also bought the Hermes clic clac in black and silver, I've always wanted one but thought they were too expensive and I still think so.. So even though I've wanted it for a long time, it was still kind of an impulse buy.. oops ... still very happy with it though 

And at Fred Perry I bought a pair of chinos and shirt I was eyeing, so they weren't impulse buys, but the dress was though, the store owner told me to try it on and I shouldn't have because I took it home with me  

shirt:
http://www.fredperry.com/women/shirts/twin-tipped-fred-perry-shirt-g9762.html#829

trousers:
http://www.fredperry.com/women/trousers/twill-chino-t2754.html

dress:






I am also going to buy these Chanel boots I've been eyeing for a while, but couldn't find it. Appears they were available in a store 2 hours away from me, so I'll be going there on Wednesday, which makes it October so won't have to feel sorry about that one LOL

shoes:
http://thecitizensoffashion.files.w...hanel-paris-edinburgh-collection-11.jpg?w=800

I also bought a lot of 100% wool sweaters and cardigans from United colors of benetton, but my mum bought them for me so I guess that doesn't count..


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Agreed! I'm debating between an Isabel Marant top or pants, or an IRO jacket.



I like this jacket, what's it from?


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Haha you're cute.
> 
> Now I need this sweater. So I might have to do 2 items in Oct...



I like the embellishment around the neck!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> I have put a few items on sale, I have to be good till the end of the year. My goal from Oct to December: lingerie (which doesn't count here), and my HG bag for 2013...and sell at least 5 items a month to make room for new items next year. Wish me luck



What bag do you want?


----------



## Myrkur

I really need to come here more often and not hanging around on webshops all the time LOL


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> I really need to come here more often and not hanging around on webshops all the time LOL


I am not sure that's the best decision either
My HG....for 2013, it'll be a surprise 
Next year, my HG will be a Kelly vintage of course...I am trying one bag a year (or if I get 2, then I part with one from my closet)
This year I did good so far: A Céline cabas for summer and my HG come winter


----------



## Jesssh

Whew! September's over.

I changed my rules again. I decided any item over $100 counts, and any item under $100 is just a good deal on a needed item. Here are my over $100 items for September:




Rose gold over silver CZ station necklace (it's really nice!) and the Coach purse I mentioned a few days ago. I think I'm going to keep it. 

So far this year: 10 items over $100. (2 coats, 4 bags, 2 pairs of shoes, 2 necklaces)

Under $100 per item: a casual wardrobe, an accessories wardrobe and a few work basics. I tend to buy a new wardrobe (business OR casual) every ten years, and it looks like this was the year.  At least I buy things I will like for a long time. Thanks to TPF, I've found so many things this year that I love.


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> Well that's a thought, isn't it? Guess I wasn't too bad in September if 3 of my packages are arriving tomorrow lol  woohoo!!!! Thanks for making me feel better about myself haha



Please share what you bought!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> I am not sure that's the best decision either
> My HG....for 2013, it'll be a surprise
> Next year, my HG will be a Kelly vintage of course...I am trying one bag a year (or if I get 2, then I part with one from my closet)
> This year I did good so far: A Céline cabas for summer and my HG come winter



Excited to find out what your HG is... A Chanel perhaps?


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> Please share what you bought!



Today's arrival....balenciaga motorcycle jacket in moutard...I missed out on this color last year....saw this on eBay in one size larger than my usual so had to get it just to see....the verdict: not happy with the fit...I think this is going back *sigh


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> Today's arrival....balenciaga motorcycle jacket in moutard...I missed out on this color last year....saw this on eBay in one size larger than my usual so had to get it just to see....the verdict: not happy with the fit...I think this is going back *sigh
> 
> View attachment 2351606



Sorry to hear it doesn't fit! But you can use the money towards another purchase you truly love right?


----------



## Bitten

JDN said:


> Today's arrival....balenciaga motorcycle jacket in moutard...I missed out on this color last year....saw this on eBay in one size larger than my usual so had to get it just to see....the verdict: not happy with the fit...I think this is going back *sigh
> 
> View attachment 2351606


 
Sorry about the fit my dear, but if it's not right, it's good to just make the decision and move on


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> Sorry to hear it doesn't fit! But you can use the money towards another purchase you truly love right?






Bitten said:


> Sorry about the fit my dear, but if it's not right, it's good to just make the decision and move on



It was for the best....I mean...I don't really need 12 of the same jackets in different colors lol


----------



## Bitten

flower71 said:


>


 
 



JDN said:


> Well that's a thought, isn't it? Guess I wasn't too bad in September if 3 of my packages are arriving tomorrow lol  woohoo!!!! *Thanks for making me feel better about myself haha*


 
It's what I do 



Jesssh said:


> Whew! September's over.
> 
> I changed my rules again. I decided any item over $100 counts, and any item under $100 is just a good deal on a needed item. Here are my over $100 items for September:
> 
> View attachment 2351572
> 
> 
> Rose gold over silver CZ station necklace (it's really nice!) and the Coach purse I mentioned a few days ago. I think I'm going to keep it.


 
Lovely purchases! And I like the over-$100 vs under-$100 policy


----------



## Bitten

JDN said:


> It was for the best....I mean...*I don't really need 12 of the same jackets in different colors* lol


 
You don't??


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Excited to find out what your HG is... A Chanel perhaps?


Aha, nglad to know someone's been attentive to me
How is your Boy doing? Any mod pics of that lovely?


----------



## flower71

Jesssh said:


> Whew! September's over.
> 
> I changed my rules again. I decided any item over $100 counts, and any item under $100 is just a good deal on a needed item. Here are my over $100 items for September:
> 
> View attachment 2351572
> 
> 
> Rose gold over silver CZ station necklace (it's really nice!) and the Coach purse I mentioned a few days ago. I think I'm going to keep it.
> 
> So far this year: 10 items over $100. (2 coats, 4 bags, 2 pairs of shoes, 2 necklaces)
> 
> Under $100 per item: a casual wardrobe, an accessories wardrobe and a few work basics. I tend to buy a new wardrobe (business OR casual) every ten years, and it looks like this was the year.  At least I buy things I will like for a long time. Thanks to TPF, I've found so many things this year that I love.


So glad you are pleased with your choice! Now we need a pic of you with that rock/chic bag


----------



## flower71

JDN said:


> Today's arrival....balenciaga motorcycle jacket in moutard...I missed out on this color last year....saw this on eBay in one size larger than my usual so had to get it just to see....the verdict: not happy with the fit...I think this is going back *sigh
> 
> View attachment 2351606


You must be so disappointed, but i am sure you'll find the right one in the right size. I have a RO jacket that I love but is a bit too big and I didn't return it. Now I regret it


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Aha, nglad to know someone's been attentive to me
> How is your Boy doing? Any mod pics of that lovely?



I hope you are feeling better! Will you need surgery? 

I can't wait to see what your HG is! Chanel has so many lovely choices. 

I haven't used my Boy yet, I need to find a proper small wallet for it! I will probably use it when I travel in the next little while, my current city has no style.


----------



## Jesssh

flower71 said:


> So glad you are pleased with your choice! Now we need a pic of you with that rock/chic bag






This blue leather jacket from January is the main reason I am keeping the bag. I didn't have a small bag that did it justice. Now I love the jacket even more!

It's a good thing, because my favorite black leather jacket squeaks. (It was a hand-me-down gift.) I think an upgraded black leather jacket will be on my 2014 wishlist.


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> I am not sure that's the best decision either
> My HG....for 2013, it'll be a surprise
> Next year, my HG will be a Kelly vintage of course...I am trying one bag a year (or if I get 2, then I part with one from my closet)
> This year I did good so far: A Céline cabas for summer and my HG come winter



I'm guessing a Chanel too! Can't wait to see the Kelly. I've found a beautiful Kelly too, which is in great condition and the price is great and I was thinking of selling my current one to get that one, but I will never get much money out of mine because it is not in it's best condition... so I'll just wait for maybe another year ...


----------



## Myrkur

My H Clic-Clac and my new Chanel boots IT'S OCTOBER WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Jesssh

Myrkur said:


> My H Clic-Clac and my new Chanel boots IT'S OCTOBER WOOHOO!!!



Pretty!


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> My H Clic-Clac and my new Chanel boots IT'S OCTOBER WOOHOO!!!



Love the first pic! Can't go wrong with Hermes, Chanel and macarons!


----------



## Bitten

Jesssh said:


> View attachment 2352234
> 
> 
> This blue leather jacket from January is the main reason I am keeping the bag. I didn't have a small bag that did it justice. Now I love the jacket even more!
> 
> It's a good thing, because my favorite black leather jacket squeaks. (It was a hand-me-down gift.) I think an upgraded black leather jacket will be on my 2014 wishlist.


 
Awesome look - love love love it!!! 

Uh oh - 2014's wishlist is already started?


----------



## Bitten

Myrkur said:


> My H Clic-Clac and my new Chanel boots IT'S OCTOBER WOOHOO!!!


 
Lovely purchases  

Is it bad that my eye is mostly caught by the delicious bowl of macaroons?? :shame:


----------



## jellybebe

Oh man the month just started and I already bought 3 things. One of them was on major sale but the other two were just items I really really wanted (and one had free shipping from Matches hee hee) and couldn't wait for them to potentially make it to the sales. Need to do better!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Oh man the month just started and I already bought 3 things. One of them was on major sale but the other two were just items I really really wanted (and one had free shipping from Matches hee hee) and couldn't wait for them to potentially make it to the sales. Need to do better!


Uh Oh, now we need to see all these pretty things! 



Myrkur said:


> My H Clic-Clac and my new Chanel boots IT'S OCTOBER WOOHOO!!!


OMG, I feel like pinning your pic, it's so picture perfect! Congrats, that Bag is calling my name


----------



## flower71

Jesssh said:


> View attachment 2352234
> 
> 
> This blue leather jacket from January is the main reason I am keeping the bag. I didn't have a small bag that did it justice. Now I love the jacket even more!
> 
> It's a good thing, because my favorite black leather jacket squeaks. (It was a hand-me-down gift.) I think an upgraded black leather jacket will be on my 2014 wishlist.


Perfection Jesssh! Thanks so much for the pic, now I see why you kept the bag, it suits your look so well, with the leather jacket! Enjoy dear, you are rickin that bag!


----------



## flower71

Ok, I own up...I just got a Kenzo sweater, oops! And A Chloé T shirt that I had on my wishlist, discounted on yoox a few months later


----------



## flower71

And I sold 3 items this week! So happy to make space and to let go of my things...that's the hard part, I am such a "collector" maniac...but I am hopefully getting better everyday


----------



## neenabengals

Lovely items everyone - so much temptation.  Must. Stay. Strong.

My October items are:
Joseph Marvin Leopard print crepe tee 
Joseph High Neck cashmere jumper with leather elbow patches

Both look great with anything (especially my leather leggings).  And the crepe top washes so easily - hand wash, hang up, no ironing the next day - Amazing!!

I also bought a Whistles Jersey tube skirt (£33 as got a 25% discount voucher) - its a basic so doesnt count.


----------



## flower71

my Chloé top (bad quality pic on iphone, sorry!)


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> Ok, I own up...I just got a Kenzo sweater, oops! And A Chloé T shirt that I had on my wishlist, discounted on yoox a few months later


Oh, you're going to love your new Kenzo sweater, they're so comfy and chic  And beautiful Chloé top, it suits you really well.

I am on a ban!!! this month, so please scold me if you see me post new items in this thread  Hope I can stay good. Anyone else on a shopping ban?


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Oh, you're going to love your new Kenzo sweater, they're so comfy and chic  And beautiful Chloé top, it suits you really well.
> 
> I am on a ban!!! this month, so please scold me if you see me post new items in this thread  Hope I can stay good. Anyone else on a shopping ban?



I'm supposed to be but somehow it never seems to work!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I'm supposed to be but somehow it never seems to work!





COPENHAGEN said:


> Oh, you're going to love your new Kenzo sweater, they're so comfy and chic  And beautiful Chloé top, it suits you really well.
> 
> I am on a ban!!! this month, so please scold me if you see me post new items in this thread  Hope I can stay good. Anyone else on a shopping ban?


Me too, I am not meant to be buying anything right now...I'm hopeless, just like jelly!


----------



## JDN

My official purchase for the month....with a pair of IM Dickers in Bordeaux as my -ish

Think I'll do myself a favor and avoid the malls this month....and I should prob avoid checking my emails as well lol


----------



## COPENHAGEN

JDN said:


> My official purchase for the month....with a pair of IM Dickers in Bordeaux as my -ish
> 
> Think I'll do myself a favor and avoid the malls this month....and I should prob avoid checking my emails as well lol
> 
> View attachment 2356889



 STUNNING.

So true, emails with discount codes, new in from favorite designer etc. can be so hard to resist! I should do the same as I'm not allowed to shop this month. Only 25 days left!!


----------



## Myrkur

JDN said:


> My official purchase for the month....with a pair of IM Dickers in Bordeaux as my -ish
> 
> Think I'll do myself a favor and avoid the malls this month....and I should prob avoid checking my emails as well lol
> 
> View attachment 2356889



Beautiful jacket!


----------



## Myrkur

Jesssh said:


> Pretty!





jellybebe said:


> Love the first pic! Can't go wrong with Hermes, Chanel and macarons!




Thanks! 



Bitten said:


> Lovely purchases
> 
> Is it bad that my eye is mostly caught by the delicious bowl of macaroons?? :shame:



LOL, I would have the same. They were gone within a few minutes 



flower71 said:


> Uh Oh, now we need to see all these pretty things!
> 
> 
> OMG, I feel like pinning your pic, it's so picture perfect! Congrats, that Bag is calling my name


Thanks! You should get it too


----------



## Myrkur

Maybe a funny idea if people show a photo of how their wardrobe looks now and every once in a while post a photo with an update just to see how every one is doing and the things they got rid of etc. I just got a new wardrobe closet because my previous one was 2m long and I would only buy more stuff because I have the space for it. So I sold the closet and now I got a 1m one. Also got rid of a loooot of clothes again and starting to realize what brands I like and work for me and which ones don't.


----------



## flower71

^^Are you enabling me miss Myrkur?
OK, show us your closet? I can't because it's a mess and I can't get up to clean it up...


----------



## Prada_Princess

JDN said:


> My official purchase for the month....with a pair of IM Dickers in Bordeaux as my -ish
> 
> Think I'll do myself a favor and avoid the malls this month....and I should prob avoid checking my emails as well lol
> 
> View attachment 2356889



Its a beauty


----------



## flower71

JDN said:


> My official purchase for the month....with a pair of IM Dickers in Bordeaux as my -ish
> 
> Think I'll do myself a favor and avoid the malls this month....and I should prob avoid checking my emails as well lol
> 
> View attachment 2356889


I love the jacket on you, perfection! I delete emails that seem too tempting


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> Maybe a funny idea if people show a photo of how their wardrobe looks now and every once in a while post a photo with an update just to see how every one is doing and the things they got rid of etc. I just got a new wardrobe closet because my previous one was 2m long and I would only buy more stuff because I have the space for it. So I sold the closet and now I got a 1m one. Also got rid of a loooot of clothes again and starting to realize what brands I like and work for me and which ones don't.



Great idea! Do post photos of your closet! I ve posted extensively about my wardrobe clear out on my blog.... I loooove empty wardrobes with space for new possibilities...


----------



## JDN

flower71 said:


> ^^Are you enabling me miss Myrkur?
> OK, show us your closet? I can't because it's a mess and I can't get up to clean it up...



Lol mine is a tornado zone atm lol


----------



## JDN

Prada_Princess said:


> Its a beauty






flower71 said:


> I love the jacket on you, perfection! I delete emails that seem too tempting



Thanks ladies  I've been wanting a black RO leather jacket for a long time....

That is a great idea flower....I ended up creating a whole new email bc there was just too many emails coming in to tempt me on a daily basis lol


----------



## JDN

COPENHAGEN said:


> STUNNING.
> 
> So true, emails with discount codes, new in from favorite designer etc. can be so hard to resist! I should do the same as I'm not allowed to shop this month. Only 25 days left!!



Lol...25 LOONNNNNGGGGG days....haha



Myrkur said:


> Beautiful jacket!



Thanks


----------



## lucywife

flower71 said:


> my Chloé top (bad quality pic on iphone, sorry!)


 LOVE this top!


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> My official purchase for the month....with a pair of IM Dickers in Bordeaux as my -ish
> 
> Think I'll do myself a favor and avoid the malls this month....and I should prob avoid checking my emails as well lol
> 
> View attachment 2356889



This is gorgeous on you! 

I tried deleting myself off most email lists. However I couldn't bring myself to delete myself from NAP's new arrivals emails. Bad, I know.


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> ^^Are you enabling me miss Myrkur?
> OK, show us your closet? I can't because it's a mess and I can't get up to clean it up...



I don't know.. maybe


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> Great idea! Do post photos of your closet! I ve posted extensively about my wardrobe clear out on my blog.... I loooove empty wardrobes with space for new possibilities...



I will soon, I have to iron a bunch of clothes first, didn't feel like doing laundry for a while so now I have to do a lot at once lol


----------



## Myrkur

I just watched confessions of a shopaholic, I've watched that movie so many times and never I feel like I've learned something, it always makes me wanna go shopping!! :lolots:


----------



## lucywife

I swear to God-only ONE item in November. I should stop buying less expensive stuff and concentrate on ONE item that I can't justify buying because of the price. Turns out, I spent way more on cheaper items and the one that I really want is unattainable. Stupid! 
How do we count pre-orders? Paid a half for some things from Moda operandi, but it won't show up until after New Year.


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> I don't know.. maybe


you're funny!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I have been so good for months - selling a lot, buying very little and returning more often than keeping when I do buy - and then October arrives!!!  I've fallen off the wagon.
Already I've bought three pairs of boots, GG sneakers and an Isabel Marant sweatshirt. 
I'm still wanting a Vanessa Bruno blazer, Saint Laurent sweater, IM Etoile varsity jacket and um, more boots.  And that's the short list.


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> I have been so good for months - selling a lot, buying very little and returning more often than keeping when I do buy - and then October arrives!!!  I've fallen off the wagon.
> Already I've bought three pairs of boots, GG sneakers and an Isabel Marant sweatshirt.
> I'm still wanting a Vanessa Bruno blazer, Saint Laurent sweater, IM Etoile varsity jacket and um, more boots.  And that's the short list.


I want to see your loot, please??? I am stuck in bed right now, so I need some therapy, better for my wallet ...


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> I want to see your loot, please??? I am stuck in bed right now, so I need some therapy, better for my wallet ...



I'm sorry to hear that you're stuck in bed right now *flower*.  I've just caught up with a  couple of threads and discovered that you're injured!  That can't be fun.  Heal quickly ok  
I'll definitely provide you with some picture therapy as soon as my loot arrives


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Fell off the wagon big time~~three sweaters this morning! But I will be wearing them for a long time...


----------



## lucywife

Straight-Laced said:


> *I have been so good for months - selling a lot, buying very little and returning more often than keeping when I do buy* - and then October arrives!!!  I've fallen off the wagon.
> Already I've bought three pairs of boots, GG sneakers and an Isabel Marant sweatshirt.
> I'm still wanting a Vanessa Bruno blazer, Saint Laurent sweater, IM Etoile varsity jacket and um, more boots.  And that's the short list.



Yes, this is what I need to read! I'm trying not to look at the pictures people post because it defeats the purpose of the thread for me, but Sant Laurent I would be curious to see, I'm a sucker for sweaters.
I sent back two items that I bought online (cute and wearable, but I already have many similar ones ) and waiting for November to arrive so I can get this insanely beautiful and expensive Lanvin silk dream ..


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I have been so good for months - selling a lot, buying very little and returning more often than keeping when I do buy - and then October arrives!!!  I've fallen off the wagon.
> Already I've bought three pairs of boots, GG sneakers and an Isabel Marant sweatshirt.
> I'm still wanting a Vanessa Bruno blazer, Saint Laurent sweater, IM Etoile varsity jacket and um, more boots.  And that's the short list.




Please post what you've bought! You always have the greatest taste. 

My wants are simple right now... Miu miu leopard booties and a Trovata cashmere sweater. Shopbop usually does a coupon code at this time of year so hoping I can hold out for that... I have been bad too. Got an IM sweatshirt, another IM item I am waiting for, an Equipment sweater and a pair of Mother denim pants.


----------



## am2022

Impressive... I have been good so far... but would love to see your loot as well!!!
Ive been wanting the Saint Laurent Black wide hat that's sold out everywhere so just got a Dsquared lookalike... I probably will never have the guts to wear it in my local city but come vacation time I will.

Oh and I decided to be a modern witch in all black this halloween so the hat will come handy...


Straight-Laced said:


> I have been so good for months - selling a lot, buying very little and returning more often than keeping when I do buy - and then October arrives!!!  I've fallen off the wagon.
> Already I've bought three pairs of boots, GG sneakers and an Isabel Marant sweatshirt.
> I'm still wanting a Vanessa Bruno blazer, Saint Laurent sweater, IM Etoile varsity jacket and um, more boots.  And that's the short list.


----------



## am2022

Jelly - those miu mius are gorgeous!!!  Post pics once you get them!


jellybebe said:


> Please post what you've bought! You always have the greatest taste.
> 
> My wants are simple right now... Miu miu leopard booties and a Trovata cashmere sweater. Shopbop usually does a coupon code at this time of year so hoping I can hold out for that... I have been bad too. Got an IM sweatshirt, another IM item I am waiting for, an Equipment sweater and a pair of Mother denim pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2361598
> View attachment 2361599


----------



## am2022

you look cute flower!


flower71 said:


> my Chloé top (bad quality pic on iphone, sorry!)


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you're stuck in bed right now *flower*.  I've just caught up with a  couple of threads and discovered that you're injured!  That can't be fun.  Heal quickly ok
> I'll definitely provide you with some picture therapy as soon as my loot arrives


Thanks sweetie. I can't wait to see what you got


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Impressive... I have been good so far... but would love to see your loot as well!!!
> Ive been wanting the Saint Laurent Black wide hat that's sold out everywhere so just got a Dsquared lookalike... I probably will never have the guts to wear it in my local city but come vacation time I will.
> 
> Oh and I decided to be a modern witch in all black this halloween so the hat will come handy...


Now you know we need a mod pic?


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Jelly - those miu mius are gorgeous!!!  Post pics once you get them!




They are on my wishlist so I don't own them... Hopefully soon!


----------



## Myrkur

:help: :help: :help:  LOL


My purchases for this month, all from Fred Perry. The dress I already wanted since summer and it was now on sale. 

















And these Hunter boots, but that's because I need them because first of all, most of the time it's always raining in this country and second of all I am going into the woods almost everyday with the dogs and I don't have any proper shoes for it.  Luckily I can fit a kid size, so they were less expensive! I got them with white fleece socks.











And the Chanel boots I showed here earlier. I did however sold my Lady Dior bag, so I didn't really feel guilty about the Chanel boots.


----------



## Myrkur

And as promised my wardrobe, there are still some things in the washing machine though. 

On top shelf my louboutins and chanel bags. Then the hanging part are polo's, shirts, chino's  and knitwear (mostly knitwear lol). Then in the first drawer are my scarves, not that many, so didn't feel the need to show lol. Second drawer (shown in the photo) are t-shirts, hoodies, dresses, skirts, shorts, tank tops and trousers.  Third drawer are my pi's and work out clothing. Other bags are stored under that drawer.


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> And as promised my wardrobe, there are still some things in the washing machine though.
> 
> On top shelf my louboutins and chanel bags. Then the hanging part are polo's, shirts, chino's  and knitwear (mostly knitwear lol). Then in the first drawer are my scarves, not that many, so didn't feel the need to show lol. Second drawer (shown in the photo) are t-shirts, hoodies, dresses, skirts, shorts, tank tops and trousers.  Third drawer are my pi's and work out clothing. Other bags are stored under that drawer.



Wow! Lovely! Very inspiring wardrobe... How much work did it involve to get it this good?
Btw WHERE is the Kelly? I KNOW you have one, so no hiding....


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> And as promised my wardrobe, there are still some things in the washing machine though.
> 
> On top shelf my louboutins and chanel bags. Then the hanging part are polo's, shirts, chino's  and knitwear (mostly knitwear lol). Then in the first drawer are my scarves, not that many, so didn't feel the need to show lol. Second drawer (shown in the photo) are t-shirts, hoodies, dresses, skirts, shorts, tank tops and trousers.  Third drawer are my pi's and work out clothing. Other bags are stored under that drawer.


Looks lovely, Myrkur. I try to keep mine as organized as yours, but I find it very hard to find a good place for shoes! At the moment I keep my heels i see through plastic boxes, which looks fine, but boots and other shoes are just taking up so much space in their not so pretty shoe boxes. Where do you store yours?



Oh, and I bought a Balenciaga bracelet this month BUT I sold one as well, as it was too big for me. So actually I just switched. Not counting it as shopping, so I'm still holding up


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> And as promised my wardrobe, there are still some things in the washing machine though.
> 
> On top shelf my louboutins and chanel bags. Then the hanging part are polo's, shirts, chino's  and knitwear (mostly knitwear lol). Then in the first drawer are my scarves, not that many, so didn't feel the need to show lol. Second drawer (shown in the photo) are t-shirts, hoodies, dresses, skirts, shorts, tank tops and trousers.  Third drawer are my pi's and work out clothing. Other bags are stored under that drawer.


Thanks so much, you sure are tidy! I wish I could be as minimalist and tidy. Oh and I need a Boy in my life...


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> Looks lovely, Myrkur. I try to keep mine as organized as yours, but I find it very hard to find a good place for shoes! At the moment I keep my heels i see through plastic boxes, which looks fine, but boots and other shoes are just taking up so much space in their not so pretty shoe boxes. Where do you store yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I bought a Balenciaga bracelet this month BUT I sold one as well, as it was too big for me. So actually I just switched. *Not counting it as shopping, so I'm still holding up *


Great job, Copenhagen! I have sold a few items but I am losing so much on the sale that I have to be really careful next time when I sell something...I don't want to sell if I can just give it away and do a good deed, KWIM? I guess that means to stop buying things that I have no need for and put on sale a few months later...that's reckless and I have to be more alert


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> Great job, Copenhagen! I have sold a few items but I am losing so much on the sale that I have to be really careful next time when I sell something...I don't want to sell if I can just give it away and do a good deed, KWIM? I guess that means to stop buying things that I have no need for and put on sale a few months later...that's reckless and I have to be more alert


I know, it feels so much better to give away than to sell to annoying buyers for pennies  I usually only sell items if I know I can get almost the same as I paid for it - which is rare, I know, but Bal bracelets seems to be one of those items!

Well, it's def about time I go through my clothes. My BF is moving in later this year, so I have to make space for him, and it's killing me! I'm used to having a big closet just for me, and now it's time to give up half. ...okay 1/3. Max. He can live with one shelf, right?


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> I know, it feels so much better to give away than to sell to annoying buyers for pennies  I usually only sell items if I know I can get almost the same as I paid for it - which is rare, I know, but Bal bracelets seems to be one of those items!
> 
> Well, it's def about time I go through my clothes. My BF is moving in later this year, so I have to make space for him, and it's killing me! I'm used to having a big closet just for me, and now it's time to give up half. ...okay 1/3. Max. He can live with one shelf, right?


I don't know about your BF but I am ashamed to say that my Dh has very little space for his clothes, and it's not in my dressing room...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> I don't know about your BF but I am ashamed to say that my Dh has very little space for his clothes, and it's not in my dressing room...


He he  Oh, I'd love to have my own dressing room! Although I'm trying to cut down to a smaller but better quality wardrobe...


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> He he  Oh, I'd love to have my own dressing room! Although I'm trying to cut down to a smaller but better quality wardrobe...


That's the key to a great wardrobe...but I admit I am getting best quality items and I am not seeing the less is more credo in my wardrobe! Crazy I know


----------



## ohitsjen

Myrkur said:


> And as promised my wardrobe, there are still some things in the washing machine though.
> 
> On top shelf my louboutins and chanel bags. Then the hanging part are polo's, shirts, chino's  and knitwear (mostly knitwear lol). Then in the first drawer are my scarves, not that many, so didn't feel the need to show lol. Second drawer (shown in the photo) are t-shirts, hoodies, dresses, skirts, shorts, tank tops and trousers.  Third drawer are my pi's and work out clothing. Other bags are stored under that drawer.





Myrkur said:


> :help: :help: :help:  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these Hunter boots, but that's because I need them because first of all, most of the time it's always raining in this country and second of all I am going into the woods almost everyday with the dogs and I don't have any proper shoes for it.  Luckily I can fit a kid size, so they were less expensive! I got them with white fleece socks.



I love your wardrobe and the Fred Perry dress! It's fantastic 
Especially loving the Boy bag and Louboutins, there is something about that red heel...


----------



## maryg1

great job Myrkur, you really have a tidy wardrobe!

General question: how do you store your shoes? I've mine all in their boxes, the same with bags which are in their dustbags.


----------



## flower71

maryg1 said:


> great job Myrkur, you really have a tidy wardrobe!
> 
> General question: how do you store your shoes? I've mine all in their boxes, the same with bags which are in their dustbags.


Hi! I used to have them in boxes and unfortunately discover a few months (um or years!) later, that I had those shoes in my closet! OK, I admit I own quite a few pairs...but ever since I have moved to my new home (4 years ago) I have a shoe closet display that I change by season. Like that I actually see the shoes that I own and I actually get to wear them more often than not. And I love seeing my shoes when I go in my dressing room, even if I can't walk in some of them


----------



## Jesssh

Here is my October purchase. Finally got my khaki trench!




I found the two cheap (but oh so soft) scarves recently and they are perfect with the khaki, which incidentally matches my hair perfectly, so it must be the right khaki for me. 

I saw this trench at the Coach outlet. The fabric and workmanship are beautiful. The weight is perfect and so comfortable. Fit is awesome. Length is perfect. Not crazy about the Cs on the lining, but it won't show. I can button it open like the Burberry so it looks more like a cape. 

The price at $121 (gasp) was less than half of what I budgeted. I was holding out for a belt buckle since tie belts do not usually look good on me. This tie belt looked OK on me, but I am determined to turn it into a buckle belt. This will take some research. I'm thinking about a square-ish black metal buckle and matching tiny grommets. Any advice on where to find these, plus a grommet tool? The tie belt is two inches wide.

To date, I am up to 11 items over $100 (which count for the club according to my ever-changing rules ), and lots of less expensive items which I enjoy every bit as much.


----------



## lucywife

Jesssh said:


> Here is my October purchase. Finally got my khaki trench!
> 
> View attachment 2364677
> 
> 
> I found the two cheap (but oh so soft) scarves recently and they are perfect with the khaki, which incidentally matches my hair perfectly, so it must be the right khaki for me.
> 
> I saw this trench at the Coach outlet. The fabric and workmanship are beautiful. The weight is perfect and so comfortable. Fit is awesome. Length is perfect. Not crazy about the Cs on the lining, but it won't show. I can button it open like the Burberry so it looks more like a cape.
> 
> The price at $121 (gasp) was less than half of what I budgeted. I was holding out for a belt buckle since tie belts do not usually look good on me. This tie belt looked OK on me, but I am determined to turn it into a buckle belt. This will take some research. I'm thinking about a square-ish black metal buckle and matching tiny grommets. Any advice on where to find these, plus a grommet tool? The tie belt is two inches wide.
> 
> To date, I am up to 11 items over $100 (which count for the club according to my ever-changing rules ), and lots of less expensive items which I enjoy every bit as much.



Lovely! I really like the colors!


----------



## Jesssh

lucywife said:


> Lovely! I really like the colors!



Thank you! I can't wait to wear it. (It's not cold enough today. Today is a sandals day!  )


----------



## flower71

Jesssh said:


> Here is my October purchase. Finally got my khaki trench!
> 
> View attachment 2364677
> 
> 
> I found the two cheap (but oh so soft) scarves recently and they are perfect with the khaki, which incidentally matches my hair perfectly, so it must be the right khaki for me.
> 
> I saw this trench at the Coach outlet. The fabric and workmanship are beautiful. The weight is perfect and so comfortable. Fit is awesome. Length is perfect. Not crazy about the Cs on the lining, but it won't show. I can button it open like the Burberry so it looks more like a cape.
> 
> The price at $121 (gasp) was less than half of what I budgeted. I was holding out for a belt buckle since tie belts do not usually look good on me. This tie belt looked OK on me, but I am determined to turn it into a buckle belt. This will take some research. I'm thinking about a square-ish black metal buckle and matching tiny grommets. Any advice on where to find these, plus a grommet tool? The tie belt is two inches wide.
> 
> To date, I am up to 11 items over $100 (which count for the club according to my ever-changing rules ), and lots of less expensive items which I enjoy every bit as much.


Lovely trench! And Congrats on sticking to the One-ish rule...You must be the only one. I am so bored on my couch right now, that every hour or so, I go online shopping and just put lots of items on my wishlist...It's doing ok for now, I haven't hit any button yet, so I am happy with myself. I. MUST. BE. GOOD


----------



## Jesssh

flower71 said:


> Lovely trench! And Congrats on sticking to the One-ish rule...You must be the only one. I am so bored on my couch right now, that every hour or so, I go online shopping and just put lots of items on my wishlist...It's doing ok for now, I haven't hit any button yet, so I am happy with myself. I. MUST. BE. GOOD



Thank you!

Oh, I have bought a lot of stuff. Just not EXPENSIVE stuff. I'm only counting the items that cost me more than $100. Not the ones that originally cost more than $100 and then were discounted.  Or the ones that cost $6.

I needed the stuff. My Mom said the other day, that I wore raggedy clothes around the house. Which I do (when no one else is there). Because I don't like to waste stuff. My sister tends to complain about my shoes. I didn't even think she was into shoes. I used to wear one pair of shoes all the time. One pair of boring clunky shoes for work, one pair of flat sandals, one pair of sneakers. People noticed. Not in a good way. 

Now I have lots to choose from, and I will use them up because I keep them for years. My eye for style has gotten good enough that I can tell which items will look good on me for a long time. Skinny jeans, tall boots, and loose coats will never look good on me so they don't get bought.

FWIW, my work clothes, shoes and purses still fit in a 3' wide closet and a 2' cubic cabinet.

The casual and workout wardrobe needs another cabinet. Coats and boots need another 2' closet and sandals/sneakers now need their own storage. 

What's really great is how I can combine things to create so many great outfits! It's so much fun to create a new combination.


----------



## Myrkur

ohitsjen said:


> I love your wardrobe and the Fred Perry dress! It's fantastic
> Especially loving the Boy bag and Louboutins, there is something about that red heel...


Thanks! I have to agree, I can not resist a red sole 



COPENHAGEN said:


> Looks lovely, Myrkur. I try to keep mine as organized as yours, but I find it very hard to find a good place for shoes! At the moment I keep my heels i see through plastic boxes, which looks fine, but boots and other shoes are just taking up so much space in their not so pretty shoe boxes. Where do you store yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I bought a Balenciaga bracelet this month BUT I sold one as well, as it was too big for me. So actually I just switched. Not counting it as shopping, so I'm still holding up





maryg1 said:


> great job Myrkur, you really have a tidy wardrobe!
> 
> General question: how do you store your shoes? I've mine all in their boxes, the same with bags which are in their dustbags.



Thanks! I have them in a shoe closet downstairs in the hall but I want them somewhere in my room, just have to think of how first.. 



flower71 said:


> Thanks so much, you sure are tidy! I wish I could be as minimalist and tidy. Oh and I need a Boy in my life...



Thanks flower! It actually started since beginning this year that I became so tidy. 




ladysarah said:


> Wow! Lovely! Very inspiring wardrobe... How much work did it involve to get it this good?
> Btw WHERE is the Kelly? I KNOW you have one, so no hiding....



I started around summer, buying new clothing, got rid of old clothes. Made lists of only items I could wear with other items and know I will love for years and be actually able to wear (no more imaginary clothing!)  The Kelly is now on the glass shelf, on top of the drawers. Still have to think of where I'm going to put her when my room is done.


----------



## Myrkur

I just bought these UGGs for my trip to Iceland next friday and of course for upcoming winter! They were 90 pounds because I can fit a children's size, yay! And I also sold my old UGGs (2) and am still selling 2 other ones, so I can buy these, so didn't really feel that guilty about it.


----------



## Myrkur

I still want these shorts from Fred Perry, I think they will be great for winter to go with a nice wool sweater, tights and brogues.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> I just bought these UGGs for my trip to Iceland next friday and of course for upcoming winter! They were 90 pounds because I can fit a children's size, yay! And I also sold my old UGGs (2) and am still selling 2 other ones, so I can buy these, so didn't really feel that guilty about it.


Good find  You will need them, it is getting really cold here in northern Europe! I wore my chocolate Uggs today, urgh, winter is coming so soon! But at least we can hope for a beautiful white Christmas 

16 days left of my shopping ban. Will this be my first month in years with no shopping? Let's hope so


----------



## Straight-Laced

Is it wrong to want so many Saint Laurent shoes and boots???
I will answer this myself : YES it is!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Myrkur said:


> And as promised my wardrobe, there are still some things in the washing machine though.
> 
> On top shelf my louboutins and chanel bags. Then the hanging part are polo's, shirts, chino's  and knitwear (mostly knitwear lol). Then in the first drawer are my scarves, not that many, so didn't feel the need to show lol. Second drawer (shown in the photo) are t-shirts, hoodies, dresses, skirts, shorts, tank tops and trousers.  Third drawer are my pi's and work out clothing. Other bags are stored under that drawer.



Myrkur your beautiful wardrobe is an inspiration!!!


----------



## Jesssh

*What do you all think of this jacket?*




It's poly/cotton/nylon and $90 (discounted from $150). Do you like the style/color? Do you think it's worth the price? Does this seem dated?

Poly isn't a big problem for me in this dry-ish climate.

I was inspired by this blog entry, but I don't do bows, so I won't be getting the Valentino:

http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2013/10/welcome-autumn-bow-parka-color-blocked-bag/

Please let me know what you think. I may head to BR today to try it on. Coupon expires today but there will probably be another.

TIA!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jesssh said:


> *What do you all think of this jacket?*
> 
> View attachment 2365553
> 
> 
> It's poly/cotton/nylon and $90 (discounted from $150). Do you like the style/color? Do you think it's worth the price? Does this seem dated?
> 
> Poly isn't a big problem for me in this dry-ish climate.
> 
> I was inspired by this blog entry, but I don't do bows, so I won't be getting the Valentino:
> 
> http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2013/10/welcome-autumn-bow-parka-color-blocked-bag/
> 
> Please let me know what you think. I may head to BR today to try it on. Coupon expires today but there will probably be another.
> 
> TIA!



Military green parkas are a wardrobe essential for me!  I'm dependent on mine  
Perfect with denim, black leather, white . . . as well as leopard, kelly green or red/vermillion accessories.  Girly bows not essential 
I'm not super keen on the beige collar detail on this one but for the price I probably wouldn't quibble.
I don't believe it's a dated style by the way.  NAP keeps military green parkas as basics and classics year after year.


----------



## Jesssh

Straight-Laced said:


> Military green parkas are a wardrobe essential for me!  I'm dependent on mine
> Perfect with denim, black leather, white . . . as well as leopard, kelly green or red/vermillion accessories.  Girly bows not essential
> I'm not super keen on the beige collar detail on this one but for the price I probably wouldn't quibble.
> I don't believe it's a dated style by the way.  NAP keeps military green parkas as basics and classics year after year.



Thanks! I appreciate this feedback.

I tried it on, and it felt like a uniform to me. Not ugly, but not flattering. I was going for cute. So I passed on it and went next door to gap.

I LOVE gap. I found another cozy acrylic scarf that I could not live without (I wanted all 4 of the ones they had). Tried on a longer parka - again, not flattering. Then the SA pointed out this one with the removable fleece lining in the hood and bodice:




It is much cuter on me than in the pic.  Especially when posed with sleeves ruched and hands in pockets and a cute scarf. On me, it looks a lot more like the BR jacket does in the model pic.

I couldn't decide, because I have lots of cuter jackets, then I realized the weather is getting colder, and the leather bomber jacket I use to walk the dog is decades old, faded, and has bits of leather crumbling off it. It is long past its expiration date. This green parka seemed like it would hold up well to the dog leash rubbing against it, etc. and ticked all the boxes for a beater jacket, so I decided to trash the embarrassing bomber and use this instead. More for utility than cuteness, although it can look pretty cute with the right jeans, scarf, and the nubuck hiking boots I got earlier this year.

So from the 40% off sale, I ended up with a nude leather skinny belt from BR for $30, another super cute scarf from gap for $17 (to add to my orange plaid scarf and the other 2 on the way), and my new dog walking jacket for about $90.

Of course, none of this counts for the club (per my ever-changing personal rules) since they are each under $100. 

Can't wait to walk the dog in the snowy rain tomorrow morning!


----------



## jellybebe

So excited, I knew Shopbop would be having their F&F sale soon, so I waited and pulled the trigger on my Je t'aime cashmere sweater. It ended up being 25% off. Tempted to get a Robert Rodriguez distressed sweatshirt but I should prob save my funds for my other wishlist topper - the Miu Miu leopard booties!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> So excited, I knew Shopbop would be having their F&F sale soon, so I waited and pulled the trigger on my Je t'aime cashmere sweater. It ended up being 25% off. Tempted to get a Robert Rodriguez distressed sweatshirt but I should prob save my funds for my other wishlist topper - the Miu Miu leopard booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366339
> View attachment 2366340


Good news for you! Great thing you waited for the 25%off...wait for your booties!


----------



## lucywife

Jesssh said:


> *What do you all think of this jacket?*
> 
> View attachment 2365553
> 
> 
> It's poly/cotton/nylon and $90 (discounted from $150). Do you like the style/color? Do you think it's worth the price? Does this seem dated?
> 
> Poly isn't a big problem for me in this dry-ish climate.
> 
> I was inspired by this blog entry, but I don't do bows, so I won't be getting the Valentino:
> 
> http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2013/10/welcome-autumn-bow-parka-color-blocked-bag/
> 
> Please let me know what you think. I may head to BR today to try it on. Coupon expires today but there will probably be another.
> 
> TIA!



I like Guess one better, 
Parka from the blog is better looking from the front and it's longer-plus in my book, but I don't like bows.


----------



## lucywife

Looked at Red Valentino again...I'd get this one and remove those bows from it if possible.


----------



## Jesssh

lucywife said:


> I like Guess one better,
> Parka from the blog is better looking from the front and it's longer-plus in my book, but I don't like bows.





lucywife said:


> Looked at Red Valentino again...I'd get this one and remove those bows from it if possible.



Thank you for your comments! I agree the long one looks great on Wendy. I tried on a long one and it looked dowdy on me. I ended up getting a different shorter parka for practical reasons. It was WARM! And it looked heavy duty, like it could take a beating. Not as cute, but I enjoyed wearing it walking the dog with the snow falling this morning. Adding a cute scarf makes anything look stylish!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jesssh said:


> Thanks! I appreciate this feedback.
> 
> I tried it on, and it felt like a uniform to me. Not ugly, but not flattering. I was going for cute. So I passed on it and went next door to gap.
> 
> I LOVE gap. I found another cozy acrylic scarf that I could not live without (I wanted all 4 of the ones they had). Tried on a longer parka - again, not flattering. Then the SA pointed out this one with the removable fleece lining in the hood and bodice:
> 
> View attachment 2366000
> 
> 
> It is much cuter on me than in the pic.  Especially when posed with sleeves ruched and hands in pockets and a cute scarf. On me, it looks a lot more like the BR jacket does in the model pic.
> 
> I couldn't decide, because I have lots of cuter jackets, then I realized the weather is getting colder, and the leather bomber jacket I use to walk the dog is decades old, faded, and has bits of leather crumbling off it. It is long past its expiration date. This green parka seemed like it would hold up well to the dog leash rubbing against it, etc. and ticked all the boxes for a beater jacket, so I decided to trash the embarrassing bomber and use this instead. More for utility than cuteness, although it can look pretty cute with the right jeans, scarf, and the nubuck hiking boots I got earlier this year.
> 
> So from the 40% off sale, I ended up with a nude leather skinny belt from BR for $30, another super cute scarf from gap for $17 (to add to my orange plaid scarf and the other 2 on the way), and my new dog walking jacket for about $90.
> 
> Of course, none of this counts for the club (per my ever-changing personal rules) since they are each under $100.
> 
> Can't wait to walk the dog in the snowy rain tomorrow morning!



I like it!!  Great colour.




jellybebe said:


> So excited, I knew Shopbop would be having their F&F sale soon, so I waited and pulled the trigger on my Je t'aime cashmere sweater. It ended up being 25% off. Tempted to get a Robert Rodriguez distressed sweatshirt but I should prob save my funds for my other wishlist topper - the Miu Miu leopard booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366339
> View attachment 2366340



So pretty!!!  Heather grey cashmere somehow feels softer than any other colour cashmere to me


----------



## lucywife

Jesssh said:


> Thank you for your comments! I agree the long one looks great on Wendy. I tried on a long one and it looked dowdy on me. I ended up getting a different shorter parka for practical reasons. It was WARM! And it looked heavy duty, like it could take a beating. Not as cute, but I enjoyed wearing it walking the dog with *the snow falling this morning. *Adding a cute scarf makes anything look stylish!



Ouch. Where is it? We don't have any snow yet.

What you wrote in your previous post, I'm very much like that too, I tend to stick to one pair of shoes and wear them until they fall apart (even though I'll have 5 more pairs of similar ones waiting their turn) or one jacket and will keep everything else in closet with tags attached. I don't know why I'm like that. 
I'm trying to break that cycle and wear everything I have. I need to reorganize my closet again so I can see all my stuff, Myrkur's closet photo is very inspiring.


----------



## Jesssh

lucywife said:


> Ouch. Where is it? We don't have any snow yet.
> 
> What you wrote in your previous post, I'm very much like that too, I tend to stick to one pair of shoes and wear them until they fall apart (even though I'll have 5 more pairs of similar ones waiting their turn) or one jacket and will keep everything else in closet with tags attached. I don't know why I'm like that.
> I'm trying to break that cycle and wear everything I have. I need to reorganize my closet again so I can see all my stuff, Myrkur's closet photo is very inspiring.



The snow was just a teaser. It didn't even reach the ground. I did enjoy using the fleece-lined hood though. 

I remove tags as soon as I'm sure I'll keep something. Then I'll plan an outfit with it and hang the outfit on my dressing room wall. (I have ten hooks on the wall that I use like a queue.) I do have my favorite shoes (flip flops and boots), but I make an effort to wear my new shoes as soon as possible after purchase now. I have two pairs of unworn sandals and a pair of peep toes left to wear before it gets too cold. 

My most recent obsession is soft scarves. Gap has these amazing soft acrylic scarves at around $17 each with 40% discount. They are like pretty little blankets. I think acrylic will be OK here since the climate is pretty dry. I have 2 with 2 more on the way, then it looked like BR was getting similar ones so I ordered 2 more from them at 35% off (around $38 - not so cheap).  if I keep them all, I'll have nine wide scarves total for the winter. I have already planned outfits for them with all my jackets and coats.

The 2 gap scarves I have had a musty odor. I handwashed one of them and it smells fine now. The other one seems to be airing out OK. I may wash it anyway. The acrylic scarves dry really fast.

These are the gap and BR scarves. I have the two on the left. The four on the right are on order.




The salmon pink one is GORGEOUS. The photo does not do it justice. It looks like snowflakes around my neck.  I have a light blue leather jacket that it looks amazing with.

I am really hopeful about the two BR scarves - I want to see what they look like with my new khaki trench jacket.


----------



## Myrkur

lucywife said:


> Ouch. Where is it? We don't have any snow yet.
> 
> What you wrote in your previous post, I'm very much like that too, I tend to stick to one pair of shoes and wear them until they fall apart (even though I'll have 5 more pairs of similar ones waiting their turn) or one jacket and will keep everything else in closet with tags attached. I don't know why I'm like that.
> I'm trying to break that cycle and wear everything I have. I need to reorganize my closet again so I can see all my stuff, Myrkur's closet photo is very inspiring.



I will do another post of my closet once I get back from Iceland and how I got my closet like that. I noticed I am so much more organized now even though I still buy things.


----------



## Myrkur

Jesssh said:


> The snow was just a teaser. It didn't even reach the ground. I did enjoy using the fleece-lined hood though.
> 
> I remove tags as soon as I'm sure I'll keep something. Then I'll plan an outfit with it and hang the outfit on my dressing room wall. (I have ten hooks on the wall that I use like a queue.) I do have my favorite shoes (flip flops and boots), but I make an effort to wear my new shoes as soon as possible after purchase now. I have two pairs of unworn sandals and a pair of peep toes left to wear before it gets too cold.
> 
> My most recent obsession is soft scarves. Gap has these amazing soft acrylic scarves at around $17 each with 40% discount. They are like pretty little blankets. I think acrylic will be OK here since the climate is pretty dry. I have 2 with 2 more on the way, then it looked like BR was getting similar ones so I ordered 2 more from them at 35% off (around $38 - not so cheap).  if I keep them all, I'll have nine wide scarves total for the winter. I have already planned outfits for them with all my jackets and coats.
> 
> The 2 gap scarves I have had a musty odor. I handwashed one of them and it smells fine now. The other one seems to be airing out OK. I may wash it anyway. The acrylic scarves dry really fast.
> 
> These are the gap and BR scarves. I have the two on the left. The four on the right are on order.
> 
> View attachment 2367272
> 
> 
> The salmon pink one is GORGEOUS. The photo does not do it justice. It looks like snowflakes around my neck.  I have a light blue leather jacket that it looks amazing with.
> 
> I am really hopeful about the two BR scarves - I want to see what they look like with my new khaki trench jacket.



I really like the top middle and right one and bottom right!! But what is BR?


----------



## Jesssh

Myrkur said:


> I really like the top middle and right one and bottom right!! But what is BR?



Thanks! I haven't received those yet. The leopard one is a stretch for me. I'm probably the only person who has not jumped on the leopard scarf trend. It seems so dressy!

BR is Banana Republic, one of the Gap companies.


----------



## Masik

i'm new to this thread 
Feeling cold AND just did a total closet cleanout, so I got myself two seasonal things.
1. Eric Bompard 12-ply cashmere v-neck
2. Malo 5-ply cashmere crewneck








What can I say... I LOVE blue!


----------



## lucywife

Jesssh said:


> My most recent obsession is soft scarves. Gap has these amazing soft acrylic scarves at around $17 each with 40% discount. They are like pretty little blankets. I think acrylic will be OK here since the climate is pretty dry. I have 2 with 2 more on the way, then it looked like BR was getting similar ones so I ordered 2 more from them at 35% off (around $38 - not so cheap).  if I keep them all, I'll have nine wide scarves total for the winter. I have already planned outfits for them with all my jackets and coats.
> 
> The 2 gap scarves I have had a musty odor. I handwashed one of them and it smells fine now. The other one seems to be airing out OK. I may wash it anyway. The acrylic scarves dry really fast.
> 
> These are the gap and BR scarves. I have the two on the left. The four on the right are on order.
> 
> View attachment 2367272
> 
> 
> The salmon pink one is GORGEOUS. The photo does not do it justice. It looks like snowflakes around my neck.  I have a light blue leather jacket that it looks amazing with.
> 
> I am really hopeful about the two BR scarves - I want to see what they look like with my new khaki trench jacket.



I really really like top three! 



Masik said:


> i'm new to this thread
> Feeling cold AND just did a total closet cleanout, so I got myself two seasonal things.
> 1. Eric Bompard 12-ply cashmere v-neck
> 2. Malo 5-ply cashmere crewneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say... I LOVE blue!



Welcome!
I think we've met before  Yeahhh!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> I will do another post of my closet once I get back from Iceland and how I got my closet like that. I noticed I am so much more organized now even though I still buy things.




Oh please do! I love seeing organized closets, which is the opposite of mine. I think it's time for another edit. 
Things I picked up in the Shopbop sale: Je t'aime cashmere sweater (I am absolutely in love with this), Equipment black blouse with studded collar I have been eyeing for months and it finally went on sale plus an extra 25% off (I consider this a basic and the embellished collar is totally my style), and a cute Eugenia Kim hat.


----------



## jellybebe

Here is the hat. It's going to get really cold here soon I fear, and I had really wanted this hat last year after it was all sold out, of course.


----------



## lucywife

Myrkur said:


> I will do another post of my closet once I get back from Iceland and how I got my closet like that. I noticed I am so much more organized now even though I still buy things.


Yes, please! 



jellybebe said:


> Here is the hat. It's going to get really cold here soon I fear, and I had really wanted this hat last year after it was all sold out, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2367752


 Cute!


----------



## jellybebe

Omg this Saint Laurent cardigan is so adorable. Sold out, of course.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Omg this Saint Laurent cardigan is so adorable. Sold out, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370613


jelly, this is some sweater. It cost more than 1000 euros and it's sold out everywhere ...and I just found this pic, for you


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> jelly, this is some sweater. It cost more than 1000 euros and it's sold out everywhere ...and I just found this pic, for you
> media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/ef/74/4f/ef744fc28b2cbf30a2ff8be518441e66.jpg




That is the pic that made me want this sweater. Hopefully I can find a good high-street copy.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> That is the pic that made me want this sweater. Hopefully I can find a good high-street copy.


oh I don't think you'll have any prob finding one, I do find Saint Laurent /Hedi Slimane to be outrageously expensive for basics. Or is it just me?


----------



## lucywife

flower71 said:


> oh I don't think you'll have any prob finding one, I do find Saint Laurent /Hedi Slimane to be outrageously expensive for basics. Or is it just me?



I agree, it is ridiculous, BUT if you are buying 10 items per year according to the club rules,  its price is justified. Does anyone follow the rules from page 1? Honestly?


----------



## flower71

lucywife said:


> I agree, it is ridiculous, BUT if you are buying 10 items per year according to the club rules,  its price is justified. Does anyone follow the rules from page 1? Honestly?


haha, that's so right! page 1 is quite far away...


----------



## Myrkur

Wow more then 1000 euros for a cardigan, that's something I will never understand


----------



## vink

jellybebe said:


> Here is the hat. It's going to get really cold here soon I fear, and I had really wanted this hat last year after it was all sold out, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2367752




That's a really cute hat!


----------



## Jesssh

lucywife said:


> I agree, it is ridiculous, BUT if you are buying 10 items per year according to the club rules,  its price is justified. Does anyone follow the rules from page 1? Honestly?



Nope. I don't really want expensive clothes. Expensive outerwear and accessories are OK. Or blazers. Tops and bottoms I'd be too afraid to ruin.

I made a new rule for me that only items over $100 would count. I bought 11 of those so far.

Or I could count only clothing that is not a tank or tee. (I don't think I paid more than $10 for any tank or tee.) I bought 16 of those so far: 6 jeans, 1 pair of trousers, 3 tops, 4 coats/jackets, a hoodie and a cardigan. Not as exciting as the investment pieces.

Mostly I have bought accessories: bags, jewelry, belts, scarves, shoes.

So, this club is a lot of fun, but the rules are way too complicated. I learned that I needed a casual wardrobe and an accessories wardrobe. I'm enjoying those so much. (My work wardrobe from years ago is still good.) I feel that I have found exactly what I need at good prices, because I have invested the time in looking at everything and educating myself. I probably won't spend that time next year, and there are not as many niches to fill anymore.

I might be able to do one-ish next year since I have most of what I need now. There are 13 items on my wish list for next year. Only 3 of those are clothing items, and 2 of those are leather jackets.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> jelly, this is some sweater. It cost more than 1000 euros and it's sold out everywhere ...and I just found this pic, for you
> media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/ef/74/4f/ef744fc28b2cbf30a2ff8be518441e66.jpg




I found this sweater that looks pretty similar, and it's vintage and 100% wool, and only $49. The only problem is that it's a men's cardi so would be quite oversized.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I found this sweater that looks pretty similar, and it's vintage and 100% wool, and only $49. The only problem is that it's a men's cardi so would be quite oversized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371833


The cut seems quite weird, esp around the shoulders. definitely oversized. I am sure we can find another option to that overpriced cardi...let's keep looking!


----------



## lucywife

Jesssh said:


> I might be able to do one-ish next year since I have most of what I need now. There are 13 items on my wish list for next year. Only 3 of those are clothing items, and 2 of those are leather jackets.



I hear you. You are not going to buy anymore jeans, right?  
I think these rules work for someone who is already content with the wardrobe they have. I'm not counting basics and I have way too many jeans/jackets/shirts/skirts/trousers/dresses that would be humanly possible for me to run out of anytime soon, but I still crave for more and more (last week I bought two items I don't need, but they were too good to pass on (one of them I did wear to work already, a good indicator) and yesterday I bought a sweater, but I had a store credit and ended up paying only $60 extra and it's returnable), so one per month or 10 per year is the ideal situation for me personally, even though I'm breaking it all the time and I'm constantly on eBay because I sell bunch of stuff and therefore browse a lot too  I'm ashamed of myself right now


----------



## Jesssh

lucywife said:


> I hear you. You are not going to buy anymore jeans, right?



Ha ha! Only if I go down another size. Which I plan to do next year sometime. I'll try shrinking one of the pairs first, though.

All the jeans are different colors/washes, except for 1 dup. My only fitting "skinny" jeans. All between $25 and $50. These are the only jeans I've found that look good on me, so I grab just about every wash/neutral color they come out with. Still waiting for black, olive and gray. I'm not a dress or skirt or shorts person, so I wear jeans almost every time I go out.


----------



## Jesssh

Whoops! Stopped into Cost Plus and picked up a couple more scarves:




$10 and $17, so I am not counting them for the club. Manmade materials but still very soft.

I actually picked up four scarves, but will be returning two. One was an orange Indian prayer shawl, which after some thought I decided I would not feel comfortable wearing as a fashion piece in public.  The other was a cute little aqua dalmation style print, but the edges reminded me of pantyhose, so it's going back.

The aqua striped gap scarf is going back too - it looked too much like a baby blanket on me, but the black & white striped scarf is awesome! Banana Republic scarves arrive tomorrow. Then hopefully the winter scarf wardrobe will be complete and I will be no longer tempted....


----------



## jellybebe

I have wanted this Sandro coat since last year and now it's back! Maybe it was meant to be?


----------



## HauteRN

jellybebe said:


> I have wanted this Sandro coat since last year and now it's back! Maybe it was meant to be?
> View attachment 2373321




They have this at Nordstrom Rack, it was just a smidge too small for me or it would've been mine!!


----------



## jellybebe

HauteRN said:


> They have this at Nordstrom Rack, it was just a smidge too small for me or it would've been mine!!




Oh wow! Which Nordstrom rack?


----------



## HauteRN

jellybebe said:


> Oh wow! Which Nordstrom rack?




Fair Lakes (Fairfax, Virginia)


----------



## jellybebe

HauteRN said:


> Fair Lakes (Fairfax, Virginia)




Hm I'm not sure how I would go about trying to get that. Which size(s) did they have?


----------



## HauteRN

jellybebe said:


> Hm I'm not sure how I would go about trying to get that. Which size(s) did they have?




I know I've read that people have had item(s) shipped, but I've never tried. I don't remember the size (maybe 38?) I'm a size 4 and it was a bit too snug for me.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I have wanted this Sandro coat since last year and now it's back! Maybe it was meant to be?
> View attachment 2373321


great find i know how elated we get, finding a bargain! Wear it and post pics...please?


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> great find i know how elated we get, finding a bargain! Wear it and post pics...please?




I don't think I will find it. So likely I will get the Miu Miu boots for Christmas and if I happen to find this on my travels that is great, but otherwise I don't think it's worth the price, at least not for where I live right now.


----------



## Myrkur

Oh my god. They still have the lynx coat I saw last year here in Iceland, it is just 10.000 euros instead of 3000 I thought it was  (I somehow really can't count?). I just saw it today and it is my dream coat, but godddd, I really couldn't pay that price for a coat right now. He could take a bit of the price, but still not that much. Now they are going to custom made a coat for me, it will be made there in the shop. It is a family run business and the furs are really beautiful. Also the prices are really great for what you get. I'm glad I did not buy the white fox coat I've wanted here a few pages back, it is made in China. I've just seen the fur for my coat. It is a beautiful coyote fur and it will be done around christmas. I can not wait for it to be finished!  They had two skins they could use, one had more grey fur and the other one (the one I picked) has some pretty red in it. 

So I am counting the fur coat as a December purchase! It will be perfect timing when the coat is finished just after christmas, because before I'll be going to Bali, so a fur coat will be quiet useless there. Besides the fur coat, I have bought a silver fox fur collar to go with some grey wool vests I have at home. I also bought two woolen sweaters/vests. 

This is one of the sweater I bought, but instead of grey I bought it in brown. 







I have 4 more days here, so I need to stay good and not buy anything else lol.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I have wanted this Sandro coat since last year and now it's back! Maybe it was meant to be?
> View attachment 2373321



I like it! It reminds me of ACNE


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I don't think I will find it. So likely I will get the Miu Miu boots for Christmas and if I happen to find this on my travels that is great, but otherwise I don't think it's worth the price, at least not for where I live right now.


oh sorry,  thought you finally found it, on sale! Oops! Those Miu miu are tdf and I think you'll rock em all xmas season and beyond!
I have to be good right now but I just can't help thinking of a certain bag...hopefully before Xmas time. Stay tuned
How do you like your C bag?


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Oh my god. They still have the lynx coat I saw last year here in Iceland, it is just 10.000 euros instead of 3000 I thought it was  (I somehow really can't count?). I just saw it today and it is my dream coat, but godddd, I really couldn't pay that price for a coat right now. He could take a bit of the price, but still not that much. Now they are going to custom made a coat for me, it will be made there in the shop. It is a family run business and the furs are really beautiful. Also the prices are really great for what you get. I'm glad I did not buy the white fox coat I've wanted here a few pages back, it is made in China. I've just seen the fur for my coat. It is a beautiful coyote fur and it will be done around christmas. I can not wait for it to be finished!  They had two skins they could use, one had more grey fur and the other one (the one I picked) has some pretty red in it.
> 
> So I am counting the fur coat as a December purchase! It will be perfect timing when the coat is finished just after christmas, because before I'll be going to Bali, so a fur coat will be quiet useless there. Besides the fur coat, I have bought a silver fox fur collar to go with some grey wool vests I have at home. I also bought two woolen sweaters/vests.
> 
> This is one of the sweater I bought, but instead of grey I bought it in brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more days here, so I need to stay good and not buy anything else lol.


wo, gorgeous sweater. Where do you live? I know it's up North but which country?
Lucky to be going to Bali, can I come too?


----------



## Jesssh

The final (???) winter scarf collection:




Gap, Gap, Gap
World Market, Nordstrom, Ann Taylor (old)
Banana Republic, World Market, World Market

All very soft.

It ended up at nine scarves anyway. Actually there is room on my 2 5-tiered hangers for a tenth. But this covers most of what I wanted, I think. And a little more. 

BR sent me the wrong colorblock scarf, but I decided not to reorder because the other ones I had were close enough to it in design and color.


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Oh my god. They still have the lynx coat I saw last year here in Iceland, it is just 10.000 euros instead of 3000 I thought it was  (I somehow really can't count?). I just saw it today and it is my dream coat, but godddd, I really couldn't pay that price for a coat right now. He could take a bit of the price, but still not that much. Now they are going to custom made a coat for me, it will be made there in the shop. It is a family run business and the furs are really beautiful. Also the prices are really great for what you get. I'm glad I did not buy the white fox coat I've wanted here a few pages back, it is made in China. I've just seen the fur for my coat. It is a beautiful coyote fur and it will be done around christmas. I can not wait for it to be finished!  They had two skins they could use, one had more grey fur and the other one (the one I picked) has some pretty red in it.
> 
> 
> 
> So I am counting the fur coat as a December purchase! It will be perfect timing when the coat is finished just after christmas, because before I'll be going to Bali, so a fur coat will be quiet useless there. Besides the fur coat, I have bought a silver fox fur collar to go with some grey wool vests I have at home. I also bought two woolen sweaters/vests.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the sweater I bought, but instead of grey I bought it in brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more days here, so I need to stay good and not buy anything else lol.




Wow custom made furs! Sounds dreamy!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> wo, gorgeous sweater. Where do you live? I know it's up North but which country?
> Lucky to be going to Bali, can I come too?



I'm from the Netherlands.  But I'm mostly found traveling and every month in the UK and at least once a year in Iceland! They are just two of my favorite countries and the weather allows me to get a fur and all the woolen clothes lol! I can not imagine living somewhere warm. 

Sure come to Bali! It is going to be so weird though, spending christmas there. Christmas is my favorite time of the year, especially when it is snowing outside. So spending it on the beach with 40 degrees C .. yeah that's going to be weird 



jellybebe said:


> Wow custom made furs! Sounds dreamy!



Yeaah! I soo can not wait for it to be done.


----------



## lucywife

Jesssh said:


> The final (???) winter scarf collection:
> 
> View attachment 2374062
> 
> 
> Gap, Gap, Gap
> World Market, Nordstrom, Ann Taylor (old)
> Banana Republic, World Market, World Market
> 
> All very soft.
> 
> It ended up at nine scarves anyway. Actually there is room on my 2 5-tiered hangers for a tenth. But this covers most of what I wanted, I think. And a little more.
> 
> BR sent me the wrong colorblock scarf, but I decided not to reorder because the other ones I had were close enough to it in design and color.



All very pretty, I like Gaps, BR, and the lilac one from Nordstrom. 
I was buying scarfs like there is no tomorrow about three years ago and consigned almost everything, now I have only one scarf and two stoles.


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> I'm from the Netherlands.  But I'm mostly found traveling and every month in the UK and at least once a year in Iceland! They are just two of my favorite countries and the weather allows me to get a fur and all the woolen clothes lol! I can not imagine living somewhere warm.
> 
> Sure come to Bali! It is going to be so weird though, spending christmas there. Christmas is my favorite time of the year, especially when it is snowing outside. So spending it on the beach with 40 degrees C .. yeah that's going to be weird
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaah! I soo can not wait for it to be done.


Oh so lucky for xmas in the sun...I miss that so much, I had planned on going South during the xmas break, but now I will be stuck in the cold...change of plan. Oh well, you know you'll have to show us pics of Bali?


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Oh so lucky for xmas in the sun...I miss that so much, I had planned on going South during the xmas break, but now I will be stuck in the cold...change of plan. Oh well, you know you'll have to show us pics of Bali?



Where in Europe do you live, UK? I'm not sure if I like being away with christmas, especially being in a warm place haha. But my brother lives there, so it will be nice to spend christmas with him. Of course I will


----------



## Myrkur

I bought another woolen vest yesterday, oops. It's more like a cape, it will look nicely with a fur collar. I'll take some pictures of it myself when I get back home. The color is a bit off, mine is more light brown or something


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Where in Europe do you live, UK? I'm not sure if I like being away with christmas, especially being in a warm place haha. But my brother lives there, so it will be nice to spend christmas with him. Of course I will


I live in France. You will see how great it'll be to get away from the cold...and in great company, you'll be in a bikini while we'll be covered from head to toe


----------



## flower71

I have been purging my closet and so far, I am good. Still waiting for the HG to pop up in the H vintage section. My only temptation would be Saint Laurent right now...but luckily the price is out of my range, haha!
Here is my November and December choice: (yeah right!)


----------



## flower71

or this one, I love how it's styled here


----------



## FatBeagle

This year, I bought

cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2013/01/07/burberry-brit-lemon-quartz-short-cotton-nylon-gabardine-detachable-hood-trench-coat-product-1-5947481-710893365_large_flex.jpeg
Burberry trench coat

cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2013/08/22/hermes-assam-cubiste-product-1-12962498-440963149_large_flex.jpeg
Hermes bracelet

cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2013/07/17/alexander-mcqueen-apricot-classic-silk-chiffon-skull-scarf-product-1-11839660-883572819_large_flex.jpeg
Alexander McQueen skull scarf

Next year is yet to come


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> or this one, I love how it's styled here
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOYVJA800004BCK_2_large.jpg




This is so chic!


----------



## am2022

I agree Saint Laurent is
Getting classier and chicer !!!
Got my hat and wore it today for Halloween day at work !!!  Excuse the huge pics that my iphone took!!!


----------



## am2022

Another one!  Im sure the Saint Laurent one is more awesome and when I stumble on one in the future, I will for sure get it !!!


----------



## JDN

amacasa said:


> I agree Saint Laurent is
> Getting classier and chicer !!!
> Got my hat and wore it today for Halloween day at work !!!  Excuse the huge pics that my iphone took!!!




You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> I agree Saint Laurent is
> Getting classier and chicer !!!
> Got my hat and wore it today for Halloween day at work !!!  Excuse the huge pics that my iphone took!!!



You look gorgeous in your hat, Halloween or not!


----------



## flower71

JDN said:


> You look gorgeous!!!


Hey gorgeous!! You looking great my friend
I Hope you had fun. In France, unfortunately, they just don't do Halloween, it's not in this culture. Apart from kids that have fun dressing up, not many people even open their doors when it's trick or treating time I had only one visit last night, I was ready with lots of treats...oh well, DH and I finished them off for good
I have been good this month. I still have my foot in a cast (it's been 6 weeks now) and it has slowed me down in every possible way. I nearly got a Saint Laurent belt...I know, I'm a bit obsessive right now


----------



## flower71

FatBeagle said:


> This year, I bought
> 
> cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2013/01/07/burberry-brit-lemon-quartz-short-cotton-nylon-gabardine-detachable-hood-trench-coat-product-1-5947481-710893365_large_flex.jpeg
> Burberry trench coat
> 
> cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2013/08/22/hermes-assam-cubiste-product-1-12962498-440963149_large_flex.jpeg
> Hermes bracelet
> 
> cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2013/07/17/alexander-mcqueen-apricot-classic-silk-chiffon-skull-scarf-product-1-11839660-883572819_large_flex.jpeg
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf
> 
> Next year is yet to come


Welcome here FatBeagle! Could you show us the pics? That H bracelet sounds !


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> I agree Saint Laurent is
> Getting classier and chicer !!!
> Got my hat and wore it today for Halloween day at work !!!  Excuse the huge pics that my iphone took!!!




You are too gorgeous! Is that a Cartier watch?


----------



## jellybebe

Saw this chinti & Parker sweater and it looks so cute! Just wish it was a bit longer and I would like to know the exact shade of pink it is IRL.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Saw this chinti & Parker sweater and it looks so cute! Just wish it was a bit longer and I would like to know the exact shade of pink it is IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2385078


You are a Chinti and Parker fan. How is the quality on their cashmere sweaters? I love the whole  outfit on  the model, the pink looks purple-ish...? I guess you'd have to try it


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> You are a Chinti and Parker fan. How is the quality on their cashmere sweaters? I love the whole  outfit on  the model, the pink looks purple-ish...? I guess you'd have to try it




I guess I am a big fan of theirs! I have three of their sweaters. The quality is quite good and the cashmere doesn't pill, which is very nice. My only complaint is that some of the styles are a bit too fitted for me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I guess I am a big fan of theirs! I have three of their sweaters. The quality is quite good and the cashmere doesn't pill, which is very nice. My only complaint is that some of the styles are a bit too fitted for me.



I could have written this!  I'm always lusting after at least one or two C & P sweaters (I have three too) but because of my climate I absolutely can't justify buying more until sale time when I get to sift through the leftovers!  
I really like the pink/magenta one you posted - love the grey elbows and that pink shade would look lovely with greys and black . . . but I don't mean to encourage you jellybebe! 

This cardi with contrast elbows is my current C&P fave :


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> You are a Chinti and Parker fan. How is the quality on their cashmere sweaters? I love the whole  outfit on  the model, the pink looks purple-ish...? I guess you'd have to try it



How are you holding up *flower*?  I hope your foot is healing well


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> How are you holding up *flower*?  I hope your foot is healing well


You're so sweet, SL! Thank you. I am quite fed up right now to be honest and I can't wait to start physiotherapy (I will have to relearn to walk on my foot again...), the worst is being dependent on nearly everything (even to boil a kettle for tea). The good thing is that I am making the most of my children...now I realize how much I miss when I am at work But I can't wait to get back to work, I love it but it's going to be in another month or 2. Oh another good thing is that I have my administrative work done now...Hugs to you
Back to topic though...Have you been good this month?


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> You're so sweet, SL! Thank you. I am quite fed up right now to be honest and I can't wait to start physiotherapy (I will have to relearn to walk on my foot again...), the worst is being dependent on nearly everything (even to boil a kettle for tea). The good thing is that I am making the most of my children...now I realize how much I miss when I am at work But I can't wait to get back to work, I love it but it's going to be in another month or 2. Oh another good thing is that I have my administrative work done now...Hugs to you
> Back to topic though...Have you been good this month?



flower it sounds like it's been quite an ordeal for you ( to say the least).  Glad to hear you have physio to look forward to soon.  Nothing like illness/incapacity to make us appreciate the things we take for granted - like being able to walk and take care of ourselves.  Hang in there girly!!!  

Now as for me. . . the less said the better!  I have been very bad.  Winter clothes and boots are my downfall year after year!!!


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> flower it sounds like it's been quite an ordeal for you ( to say the least).  Glad to hear you have physio to look forward to soon.  Nothing like illness/incapacity to make us appreciate the things we take for granted - like being able to walk and take care of ourselves.  Hang in there girly!!!
> 
> Now as for me. . . the less said the better!  I have been very bad.  Winter clothes and boots are my downfall year after year!!!


Hilarious!! So you jumped off the wagon, did you? 
Oh let's see, let's see


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I could have written this!  I'm always lusting after at least one or two C & P sweaters (I have three too) but because of my climate I absolutely can't justify buying more until sale time when I get to sift through the leftovers!
> 
> I really like the pink/magenta one you posted - love the grey elbows and that pink shade would look lovely with greys and black . . . but I don't mean to encourage you jellybebe!
> 
> 
> 
> This cardi with contrast elbows is my current C&P fave :




I'm a sucker for elbow patches! You're lucky you live in a warm climate though, I would take warm weather over having to bundle up any day!

I think I am going to return the IM silk leopard pants I bought and exchanged for a smaller size and still don't love. Then *maybe* I can justify the sweater! Or maybe I should put it towards the Miu Miu leopard boots. Or maybe I should just wait to see what shows up in the NAP sales.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> You're so sweet, SL! Thank you. I am quite fed up right now to be honest and I can't wait to start physiotherapy (I will have to relearn to walk on my foot again...), the worst is being dependent on nearly everything (even to boil a kettle for tea). The good thing is that I am making the most of my children...now I realize how much I miss when I am at work But I can't wait to get back to work, I love it but it's going to be in another month or 2. Oh another good thing is that I have my administrative work done now...Hugs to you
> Back to topic though...Have you been good this month?




Poor Flower! It must be hard not to be at work, but it's good you have caught up with your paperwork. My attendings are always swamped with paperwork, which is something to look forward to I guess...  Good luck with physio, it will go well!


----------



## am2022

Thanks dear JDN!!!


JDN said:


> You look gorgeous!!!



Thanks dear lovely SL!!!  You guys are just so sweet !! I just visited another city and there was too much drama and negativities that I had to witness and suffer and am I glad that I can escape to TPF right now!!! 



Straight-Laced said:


> You look gorgeous in your hat, Halloween or not!


Flower dear!!! So glad to hear from you .... Im sorry that you haven't fully healed yet... Sometimes we need to take the backseat and smell the flowers right... Enjoy your kids...  they are only young once.... I have to remind myself of this every so often...


flower71 said:


> Hey gorgeous!! You looking great my friend
> I Hope you had fun. In France, unfortunately, they just don't do Halloween, it's not in this culture. Apart from kids that have fun dressing up, not many people even open their doors when it's trick or treating time I had only one visit last night, I was ready with lots of treats...oh well, DH and I finished them off for good
> I have been good this month. I still have my foot in a cast (it's been 6 weeks now) and it has slowed me down in every possible way. I nearly got a Saint Laurent belt...I know, I'm a bit obsessive right now



Jelly dear... You are just posting some wonderful stuff each time young friend... Thanks for the sweet words... Its really the friendship I treasure here more than anything else...  Yes its an old Santos , an anniversary gift from DH from 2010... Its full of scratches as well as the love ring... which I feel gives it more character... after all, who says life is easy right??? we stumble and fall and get right up again... Hence I love my used and battered stuff more than the brand new ones...

The C and P sweater loook awesome... 
I was just browsing some character sweaters to give to my daughter for Christmas and maybe I can just borrow from her...
Anyways the fall/ winter Alice and Olivia black/ red sweater looked awesome.. I will try and post it here soon!!!

Lovely day ladies!!!



jellybebe said:


> You are too gorgeous! Is that a Cartier watch?


----------



## am2022

I swear these sweaters looked more plush and luxe in real life... Alice and olivia clothes esp sweaters and tops that drapes are really made well... They use a heavier cotton than helmut lang and seems more bang for your buck!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I'm a sucker for elbow patches! You're lucky you live in a warm climate though, I would take warm weather over having to bundle up any day!
> 
> I think I am going to return the IM silk leopard pants I bought and exchanged for a smaller size and still don't love. Then *maybe* I can justify the sweater! Or maybe I should put it towards the Miu Miu leopard boots. Or maybe I should just wait to see what shows up in the NAP sales.





flower71 said:


> Hilarious!! So you jumped off the wagon, did you?
> Oh let's see, let's see




Well I did buy a pair of Pierre Hardy leopard boots.  Probably not to everyone's taste but they are wonderfully comfortable and I love them and hope to wear them for years!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> I swear these sweaters looked more plush and luxe in real life... Alice and olivia clothes esp sweaters and tops that drapes are really made well... They use a heavier cotton than helmut lang and seems more bang for your buck!!!



These are fun!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Well I did buy a pair of Pierre Hardy leopard boots.  Probably not to everyone's taste but they are wonderfully comfortable and I love them and hope to wear them for years!




Well obviously these are to my taste, as I am lusting after leopard print booties too. Leopard is a neutral!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Well obviously these are to my taste, as I am lusting after leopard print booties too. Leopard is a neutral!



Thanks jellybebe!  I've been looking for the ideal leopard ankle boots for a few years, and these are the closest as I've come to leopard perfection so far.
The toe shape in my Pierre Hardy ones is a bit squared off.  Some people really dislike this I've found.  So long as it's not extreme I'm fine with it 
Alexa Chung wearing them :


----------



## jellybebe

So excited, I got my Miu Miu leopard booties today thanks to a 25% off code from NAP. Only downside is that it has started snowing and may not stop for months...


----------



## lucywife

jellybebe said:


> So excited, I got my Miu Miu leopard booties today thanks to a 25% off code from NAP. Only downside is that it has started snowing and may not stop for months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387557


These are so COOL!


----------



## jellybebe

lucywife said:


> These are so COOL!




Thank you! I can't wait to receive them!


----------



## am2022

lovely!!!


jellybebe said:


> So excited, I got my Miu Miu leopard booties today thanks to a 25% off code from NAP. Only downside is that it has started snowing and may not stop for months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387557


----------



## am2022

SL , do show us mod pics please!!! 


Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks jellybebe!  I've been looking for the ideal leopard ankle boots for a few years, and these are the closest as I've come to leopard perfection so far.
> The toe shape in my Pierre Hardy ones is a bit squared off.  Some people really dislike this I've found.  So long as it's not extreme I'm fine with it
> Alexa Chung wearing them :


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I bought 2 items in October and now to my first purchase this month: a Halston Heritage dress for the upcoming christmas parties!  Hopefully I'll fit an us 2, I'm usually a size EU 34 and XS...


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> I bought 2 items in October and now to my first purchase this month: a Halston Heritage dress for the upcoming christmas parties!  Hopefully I'll fit an us 2, I'm usually a size EU 34 and XS...
> 
> View attachment 2389179



Oooh I like this dress!!


----------



## JDN

COPENHAGEN said:


> I bought 2 items in October and now to my first purchase this month: a Halston Heritage dress for the upcoming christmas parties!  Hopefully I'll fit an us 2, I'm usually a size EU 34 and XS...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2389179




Gorgeous!!!! Remember to post a pic when you wear it!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

COPENHAGEN said:


> I bought 2 items in October and now to my first purchase this month: a Halston Heritage dress for the upcoming christmas parties!  Hopefully I'll fit an us 2, I'm usually a size EU 34 and XS...
> 
> View attachment 2389179



Lovely


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> So excited, I got my Miu Miu leopard booties today thanks to a *25% off* code from NAP. Only downside is that it has started snowing and may not stop for months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387557



yay for discount codes & leopard boots!!!


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks jellybebe!  I've been looking for the ideal leopard ankle boots for a few years, and these are the closest as I've come to leopard perfection so far.
> The toe shape in my Pierre Hardy ones is a bit squared off.  Some people really dislike this I've found.  So long as it's not extreme I'm fine with it
> Alexa Chung wearing them :


Those are so rock n roll, I love them. I just sent my Leopard vans hi tops because they are too orangey. So hard to find the right pair...maybe I'll just be patient like jelly and snatch a pair on my wishlist, at a discount of course (CL loafers...yeah right)


jellybebe said:


> I'm a sucker for elbow patches! You're lucky you live in a warm climate though, I would take warm weather over having to bundle up any day!
> 
> I think I am going to return the IM silk leopard pants I bought and exchanged for a smaller size and still don't love. Then *maybe* I can justify the sweater! Or maybe I should put it towards the Miu Miu leopard boots. Or maybe I should just wait to see what shows up in the NAP sales.


Jelly, I knew that patience pays...so there you go, you got your Miu Mius, so happy for you, at a 25%off too, lucky girl!


jellybebe said:


> Poor Flower! It must be hard not to be at work, but it's good you have caught up with your paperwork. My attendings are always swamped with paperwork, which is something to look forward to I guess...  Good luck with physio, it will go well!



thanks for your lovely words *amacasa, jelly and SL*...great to have a bit of soothing words, I am getting a bit (slightly) depressed these days. My cast is off now and well, physio starts on Friday...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> Oooh I like this dress!!





JDN said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Remember to post a pic when you wear it!!!





Straight-Laced said:


> Lovely


Thank you, ladies  I'll make sure to show you a mod pic when it arrives


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you, ladies  I'll make sure to show you a mod pic when it arrives


please do, it's so chic!


----------



## Jesssh

Found a cute black puffer jacket for November. Normally I don't do puffers because they make me look like the Michelin Man, but I tried a puffer coat on in Coach and it wasn't too bad.

I had ordered a great leather jacket at gap. Even got 40% off and $75 gap cash. It ended up being too small and boxy, so I returned it. I was sad. I went looking for a replacement, and came up empty. So I turned around and saw this puffer at Dillards, and the SMALL size  was just so cute I couldn't take it off.

I could not find a stock photo - sorry about the poor lighting (yellow cast). Here it is with the crazy bright plaid scarf I got from gap:




Only the front is puffy. The back and sleeves are nylon and fleece lined like my ski jacket liner. It is much more form fitting (and cute) on me than on the hanger.

The scarf is super cute. I normally don't do plaid, and if I did, I would normally go for a much more subdued color palette. But the boring colors didn't do anything for my jackets. When I tried this turquoise one on, my blue eyes POPPED with the turquoise color in the scarf. It looked awesome with the oxblood leather jacket and now the black puffer. I feel like a Christmas present with it wrapped around my neck. 

I'm still looking for a black leather jacket to replace my squeaky hand-me-down. I liked the marc new york by andrew marc lola jacket I tried on, but it was gray. There was a similar one at nordstrom rack but it was uncoated and threatened color transfer. I found one on sale at lord & taylor online, but didn't want to risk the mail-in-return if it was uncoated or defective. I guess I'm all shopped out. Maybe I'll wait for it to show up on Hautelook. Or just take a break and wait for something else another season.


----------



## Jesssh

Here is the gray leather jacket I tried on:




It does not look that tiny on me. It's more proportional on me. Any comments? I think it was $329.

EDIT: Lord &Taylor dropped the price on the black version of this jacket to $220, so I ordered it! Same style number as the one I tried on, so hopefully color transfer won't be an issue. I read all the tags on the gray one, and they just recommended a waterproof treatment.

If it comes in OK, I may return the puffer.


----------



## Jesssh

Update: For some reason I went to whbm.com, probably to check trouser leg styles, and I saw this cute puffer:




So I had to go try it on. It is much warmer than the other one, and cuter, and it has a removable faux fur collar! So fun! With the discount today, it was about the same price as the other puffer, so I bought it and returned the asymmetric one.

I think it will fit a warmer niche than my other jackets even though it is poly filled and not down. However the pockets are not good for hands. I may have to look for some thin warm black gloves - ones that will fit into the tiny pockets.

The leather jacket I ordered is coming this week. It is very lightweight, so if I keep it (if it's not defective and there is no risk of color transfer), it will be more of a blazer and less of a warming jacket.

I may skip the long puffer coat this year. I rarely wear long coats anyway.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Picture of the HH dress as promised. The quality isn't as great as I hoped and I'm a little unsure about the fit. The zipper on one side of the dress folds so it sort of makes a bump when I move 

I think I need to return it, sadly. I hate return hassles!


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Picture of the HH dress as promised. The quality isn't as great as I hoped and I'm a little unsure about the fit. The zipper on one side of the dress folds so it sort of makes a bump when I move
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to return it, sadly. I hate return hassles!




Looks great on you!


----------



## Jesssh

Returning the leather jacket (it required "special care") and bought my first pair of tall boots! They are wide calf.  I was 99% sure I'd return them, but I like them! I guess it's because they fit. I was never able to get tall boots to zip up in stores, so they always looked humongous on me. These don't have the "Santa boot" vibe - if I wear dark pants and balance them with a jacket, they look proportional enough. From the side they look great. I wish they looked thinner from the front, but even fashion bloggers' boots look a little wider from the front. If I lose a few more pounds in the thighs, I think they'll look even better.  Unfortunately my calves won't get much smaller. It's OK, I can deal.

Here is a pic:


----------



## ohitsjen

COPENHAGEN said:


> Picture of the HH dress as promised. The quality isn't as great as I hoped and I'm a little unsure about the fit. The zipper on one side of the dress folds so it sort of makes a bump when I move
> 
> I think I need to return it, sadly. I hate return hassles!



Really?! I think it looks amazing on you, though obviously I can't tell quality/movement issues.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Looks great on you!





ohitsjen said:


> Really?! I think it looks amazing on you, though obviously I can't tell quality/movement issues.


Thank you 

I just don't think the quality matches the price for this one. Hopefully I can find another dress for the upcoming christmas parties


----------



## Minda

COPENHAGEN said:


> Picture of the HH dress as promised. The quality isn't as great as I hoped and I'm a little unsure about the fit. The zipper on one side of the dress folds so it sort of makes a bump when I move
> 
> I think I need to return it, sadly. I hate return hassles!



You really absolutely look amazing in that dress!


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> Picture of the HH dress as promised. The quality isn't as great as I hoped and I'm a little unsure about the fit. The zipper on one side of the dress folds so it sort of makes a bump when I move
> 
> I think I need to return it, sadly. I hate return hassles!


I love this dress on you...I know about returns, I hate it too. Pity you aren't happy with the quality. You have a great body, you'll be finding another outfit for xmas festivities in no time...


----------



## lucywife

Jesssh said:


> Returning the leather jacket (it required "special care") and bought my first pair of tall boots! They are wide calf.  I was 99% sure I'd return them, but I like them! I guess it's because they fit. I was never able to get tall boots to zip up in stores, so they always looked humongous on me. These don't have the "Santa boot" vibe - if I wear dark pants and balance them with a jacket, they look proportional enough. From the side they look great. I wish they looked thinner from the front, but even fashion bloggers' boots look a little wider from the front. If I lose a few more pounds in the thighs, I think they'll look even better.  Unfortunately my calves won't get much smaller. It's OK, I can deal.
> 
> Here is a pic:
> 
> View attachment 2399961


Nice boots.


----------



## lucywife

COPENHAGEN said:


> Picture of the HH dress as promised. The quality isn't as great as I hoped and I'm a little unsure about the fit. The zipper on one side of the dress folds so it sort of makes a bump when I move
> 
> I think I need to return it, sadly. I hate return hassles!


I think it looks better on you than on the model photo you posted earlier.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> I love this dress on you...I know about returns, I hate it too. Pity you aren't happy with the quality. You have a great body, you'll be finding another outfit for xmas festivities in no time...




Agreed! I'm sure anything looks fantastic on you.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Minda said:


> You really absolutely look amazing in that dress!





flower71 said:


> I love this dress on you...I know about returns, I hate it too. Pity you aren't happy with the quality. You have a great body, you'll be finding another outfit for xmas festivities in no time...





lucywife said:


> I think it looks better on you than on the model photo you posted earlier.





jellybebe said:


> Agreed! I'm sure anything looks fantastic on you.


You are too kind, thank you so much for your lovely comments 

I'm almost doubting my decision now he he. No really it has to go back, when in doubt you're not really in doubt I believe


----------



## mellecyn

COPENHAGEN said:


> You are too kind, thank you so much for your lovely comments
> 
> I'm almost doubting my decision now he he. No really it has to go back, when in doubt you're not really in doubt I believe



I agree with the others that it looks amazing on you!! but I agree with your motto, it's mine too! All the clothes I bought without loving them I ended up not giving any more love when they were in my closet. Waste of money.


----------



## jellybebe

I'm looking for a new work bag since I'm tired of using my Longchamp and some of my other bags have been too small for everyday. I'm currently using a vintage Chanel tote, since my medium PS1's clasp came unscrewed! (Not sure how I'm going to get that fixed, but that is another issue). I have been eyeing the Saint Laurent reversible tote. Does anyone have it? What do you think? I carry a long wallet, iPhone, keys, sunglasses, a pouch for makeup and small necessities, an iPad, various papers (but not files), and other random things like snacks, tissues, hand cream and powder sunscreen.


----------



## jellybebe

jellybebe said:


> I'm looking for a new work bag since I'm tired of using my Longchamp and some of my other bags have been too small for everyday. I'm currently using a vintage Chanel tote, since my medium PS1's clasp came unscrewed! (Not sure how I'm going to get that fixed, but that is another issue). I have been eyeing the Saint Laurent reversible tote. Does anyone have it? What do you think? I carry a long wallet, iPhone, keys, sunglasses, a pouch for makeup and small necessities, an iPad, various papers (but not files), and other random things like snacks, tissues, hand cream and powder sunscreen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404952




However I really love the Sac du jour but need to take a break from buying bags as I just bought my Chanel Boy and I have also bought 2 other designer bags this year and am also eyeing a vintage Chanel.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I'm looking for a new work bag since I'm tired of using my Longchamp and some of my other bags have been too small for everyday. I'm currently using a vintage Chanel tote, since my medium PS1's clasp came unscrewed! (Not sure how I'm going to get that fixed, but that is another issue). I have been eyeing the Saint Laurent reversible tote. Does anyone have it? What do you think? I carry a long wallet, iPhone, keys, sunglasses, a pouch for makeup and small necessities, an iPad, various papers (but not files), and other random things like snacks, tissues, hand cream and powder sunscreen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404952



I've been coveting this bag since I first saw/tried it last year (funny how we have similar tastes ) BUT I can't quite pull the trigger. It really boils down to personal preference but here's my own list of pros/cons:

Pros:
- Reversible - like having 2 bags in 1!
- Soft, supple leather
- Bonus zip pouch
- Simple, discreet design

Cons:
- Short, thin handles, so it won't fit over shoulder or winter coat; maybe do-able with a t-shirt. Must be hand-held or on crook of arm.
- Open top, easy target for pickpockets
- Cavernous interior would require a purse organizer (an easy fix though)
- Delicate finish (the display model was quite scratched up)

In short, I love its looks but it wouldn't be a practical, everyday, workhorse tote for me personally.

Have you tried it in person?


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> However I really love the Sac du jour but need to take a break from buying bags as I just bought my Chanel Boy and I have also bought 2 other designer bags this year and am also eyeing a vintage Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405050



Tried this one too -- it's quite the opposite of the reversible tote, being structured and fairly heavy. It was 30 or 40% off at Holt's silent sale. At that price, I really wanted to like it but sadly I didn't.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Tried this one too -- it's quite the opposite of the reversible tote, being structured and fairly heavy. It was 30 or 40% off at Holt's silent sale. At that price, I really wanted to like it but sadly I didn't.




!!! 
I hate not being near a Holt's. Is the sale still on or is it long over?


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> I've been coveting this bag since I first saw/tried it last year (funny how we have similar tastes ) BUT I can't quite pull the trigger. It really boils down to personal preference but here's my own list of pros/cons:
> 
> Pros:
> - Reversible - like having 2 bags in 1!
> - Soft, supple leather
> - Bonus zip pouch
> - Simple, discreet design
> 
> Cons:
> - Short, thin handles, so it won't fit over shoulder or winter coat; maybe do-able with a t-shirt. Must be hand-held or on crook of arm.
> - Open top, easy target for pickpockets
> - Cavernous interior would require a purse organizer (an easy fix though)
> - Delicate finish (the display model was quite scratched up)
> 
> In short, I love its looks but it wouldn't be a practical, everyday, workhorse tote for me personally.
> 
> Have you tried it in person?




Thanks for your thoughts! I haven't seen this bag in person but am hoping to try some stuff on next month when I come home. I am kinda concerned about the bag being a black hole, which is the main problem with my Longchamp. That is also great feedback about the handles. I was wondering if they might be too short.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> !!!
> I hate not being near a Holt's. Is the sale still on or is it long over?



Just checked with my SA -- the sale is over unfortunately.  But they're having a Black Thur/Fri sale so she'll let me know or I'll check back. 

As for reversible tote, she has a pink one left. They did have neutral colours (e.g. black, navy?) a while ago.

Let me know if you want me to PM my handbag SA's contact info.


----------



## am2022

I would go with the sac du jour jelly !!
Understated elegance and yet quite roomy !
I feel for work bags the looks can suffer a lot esp if you want to haul a lot!
But not with this saint Laurent!!!
Good luck!


jellybebe said:


> However I really love the Sac du jour but need to take a break from buying bags as I just bought my Chanel Boy and I have also bought 2 other designer bags this year and am also eyeing a vintage Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405050


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> !!!
> I hate not being near a Holt's. Is the sale still on or is it long over?


PM'd you!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> However I really love the Sac du jour but need to take a break from buying bags as I just bought my Chanel Boy and I have also bought 2 other designer bags this year and am also eyeing a vintage Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405050


This would be my choice for sure jelly! It's so chic and elegant yet seems practical to throw in files/documents but in a nice way...if I had a 40% off, I'd grab it...
Oh and have you been bad this year with bags....
This year I got a Céline cabas and a Chanel that should soon be modelled on here...
A vintage Kelly that hopefully isn't as knocked up as in the pics. The price was good and I love restauring so I guess I'll be busy with that soon enough.
All in all, the year isn't over but I did good (self satisfaction here...). It so changes from the last years here on tpf when I was on a spending mode, so tempted with everyone else's purchases etc. Now there's still the sales to come up so I won't conclude till on the 31 Dec


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> This year I got a Céline cabas and a Chanel that should soon be modelled on here...
> A vintage Kelly that hopefully isn't as knocked up as in the pics. The price was good and I love restauring so I guess I'll be busy with that soon enough.
> All in all, the year isn't over but I did good (self satisfaction here...). It so changes from the last years here on tpf when I was on a spending mode, so tempted with everyone else's purchases etc. Now there's still the sales to come up so I won't conclude till on the 31 Dec



How is your recovery progressing *flower*?  An Hermes restoration sounds like the perfect project to keep you occupied!!  
I'm feeling very relaxed about the sales and shopping in general.  Not desperate for anything right now, though I may grab some Saint Laurent basics like white blouses if the sale price goes low enough.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> How is your recovery progressing *flower*?  An Hermes restoration sounds like the perfect project to keep you occupied!!
> 
> I'm feeling very relaxed about the sales and shopping in general.  Not desperate for anything right now, though I may grab some Saint Laurent basics like white blouses if the sale price goes low enough.




That's good! I fluctuate from day to day. I still want tons of things, for no reason. I have to cut down on impulse shopping.


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> How is your recovery progressing *flower*?  An Hermes restoration sounds like the perfect project to keep you occupied!!
> I'm feeling very relaxed about the sales and shopping in general.  Not desperate for anything right now, though I may grab some Saint Laurent basics like white blouses if the sale price goes low enough.


Hiya SL! I am getting better day by day, at least the physio seems pleased with my progress. I am going to drive for the first time in 2 months today (my car isn't an automatic, oh I  wish so right now). About shopping in general, are we just getting better? I don't know but like you, I just want a few Saint Laurent on sale of course. I got a Kelly so I will have to pass on my Saint Laurent jacket unless I find a great deal. I am not desperate for anything so it's much better on my expenses for sure...30% off isn't enough for me, the prices are so high for my budget!
I can walk around in my house now so I have been making boxes of clothes to give away and I feel revigorated...more space in my closet to let it breathe. Why so much??


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> That's good! I fluctuate from day to day. I still want tons of things, for no reason. I have to cut down on impulse shopping.


Oh jelly, I have been there and I guess I will have moments like this again, I am no fool. This obligatory pause in my life has done some good on me. I think and act different, that's evident for my family. You know, I am coming to Canada next summer (Calgary), you in Van, no? Maybe I'll go to Vancouver, I love that place, in summer of course...we meet up?


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Oh jelly, I have been there and I guess I will have moments like this again, I am no fool. This obligatory pause in my life has done some good on me. I think and act different, that's evident for my family. You know, I am coming to Canada next summer (Calgary), you in Van, no? Maybe I'll go to Vancouver, I love that place, in summer of course...we meet up?




Oh wow, you are coming to Calgary? Let me know when!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Oh wow, you are coming to Calgary? Let me know when!


Promise +++!


----------



## lucywife

I've been really good in November, I only bought a pair of black suede booties to replace another pair and one long sleeved button-down shirt for work because of an unfortunate accident that destroyed a few of my shirts/blouses stored after dry-cleaning in green plastic dry-cleaning bag, an expensive lesson learned  I need to wear everything I have; otherwise, it goes to waste, I can't even donate it with those stains : / 
Anyway, I have one S/S14 sweater pre-ordered and besides that, all I want is a skirt from S/S14 as well, which I'm going to get. This is the plan


----------



## Jesssh

lucywife said:


> I've been really good in November, I only bought a pair of black suede booties to replace another pair and one long sleeved button-down shirt for work because of an unfortunate accident that destroyed a few of my shirts/blouses stored after dry-cleaning in green plastic dry-cleaning bag, an expensive lesson learned  I need to wear everything I have; otherwise, it goes to waste, I can't even donate it with those stains : /
> Anyway, I have one S/S14 sweater pre-ordered and besides that, all I want is a skirt from S/S14 as well, which I'm going to get. This is the plan



OMG Sorry about your shirts!

I have a green dry cleaner bag like this:

http://www.cleanersupply.com/products/product.cfm/pid/492/Counter-Bag-22-x28-Green/

It looks like nylon, but it just says "fabric" on the web site. Is it similar to yours?


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> Hiya SL! I am getting better day by day, at least the physio seems pleased with my progress. I am going to drive for the first time in 2 months today (my car isn't an automatic, oh I  wish so right now). About shopping in general, are we just getting better? I don't know but like you, I just want a few Saint Laurent on sale of course. I got a Kelly so I will have to pass on my Saint Laurent jacket unless I find a great deal. I am not desperate for anything so it's much better on my expenses for sure...30% off isn't enough for me, the prices are so high for my budget!
> I can walk around in my house now so I have been making boxes of clothes to give away and I feel revigorated...more space in my closet to let it breathe. Why so much??



Yay for driving again!!!  I hope it went well    this reminded me that the last time I had a manual/geared car was before a skiing accident I had some years ago - I couldn't drive my car with a leg injury so had to sell and have driven automatic ever since!
The good thing about Saint Laurent is that those great basic pieces go on sale season after season so if you miss out this time you can collect next time maybe?  I picked up a wonderful SL classic black jacket with leather lapels at 60% off last season. . . a similar jacket from this season will go on sale soon.  It was a good buy - such a cool & timeless piece.
I have definitely lost my *urgency* for new and more "stuff".  My mind is elsewhere, and I'm grateful for it


----------



## lucywife

Jesssh said:


> OMG Sorry about your shirts!
> 
> I have a green dry cleaner bag like this:
> 
> http://www.cleanersupply.com/products/product.cfm/pid/492/Counter-Bag-22-x28-Green/
> 
> It looks like nylon, but it just says "fabric" on the web site. Is it similar to yours?



Thank you. How have you been? 
No, the clear (in my case it was green) plastic ones they give the stuff back in, I outsmarted myself : /


----------



## Straight-Laced

lucywife said:


> I've been really good in November, I only bought a pair of black suede booties to replace another pair and one long sleeved button-down shirt for work because of an unfortunate accident that destroyed a few of my shirts/blouses stored after dry-cleaning in green plastic dry-cleaning bag, an expensive lesson learned  I need to wear everything I have; otherwise, it goes to waste, I can't even donate it with those stains : /
> Anyway, I have one S/S14 sweater pre-ordered and besides that, all I want is a skirt from S/S14 as well, which I'm going to get. This is the plan



Oh no - dry cleaning related accidents are one of life's minor tragedies.
Good luck with your SS14 plan


----------



## lucywife

Straight-Laced said:


> Oh no - dry cleaning related accidents are one of life's minor tragedies.
> Good luck with your SS14 plan



Thanks  that is my New Year resolution.


----------



## Jesssh

lucywife said:


> Thank you. How have you been?
> No, the clear (in my case it was green) plastic ones they give the stuff back in, I outsmarted myself : /



Oh thanks!

I was going to use it as a protector for my big bags, but I would have tossed it if it did something bad like color transfer.

I did destroy some cotton (I think) shorts once by storing them in a bag with something like rain-x.  (We went hiking and for some reason I thought I needed to bring rain-x.)

I'm good. Up to 13 items over $100. Still need a nice-ish black leather jacket and I'm thinking about tall brown stiletto boots now. Zappos had some Derek Lam boots that looked beautiful but I don't want to spend $575 on them this year. There are some nice items on my wish list for next year.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Promise +++!




Glad you are slowly healing and letting your closet get simplified! I need to do that soon. 

I lost an eBay auction for a vintage chanel by only $20 but oh well, I guess it wasn't meant to be, and I probably shouldn't have been spending that money anyway. It would have been a great deal though! 

SL - I passed on the IM Tacy booties. They are going on sale next week but if I'm not going to wear them all the time, I should just put my money towards something else. Sadly I have just been living in comfy pants and cozy sweaters lately because of the cold.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> SL - I passed on the IM Tacy booties. They are going on sale next week but if I'm not going to wear them all the time, I should just put my money towards something else. Sadly I have just been living in comfy pants and cozy sweaters lately because of the cold.



I think you made the right call!  Was going to comment in another thread where I read you were pondering Tacy boots versus new season and I wanted to say "new season" but thought I'd already contributed enough on the Tacy boots 
I'm hopeless in winter - I have a disappointing tendency to want to hibernate, especially at night.  I envy people who don't seem to notice the cold and get dressed up in all weather - all I care about is staying warm!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I think you made the right call!  Was going to comment in another thread where I read you were pondering Tacy boots versus new season and I wanted to say "new season" but thought I'd already contributed enough on the Tacy boots
> 
> I'm hopeless in winter - I have a disappointing tendency to want to hibernate, especially at night.  I envy people who don't seem to notice the cold and get dressed up in all weather - all I care about is staying warm!




Sorry I can be a bit obsessive! 

Eyeing some Zara sweaters today but trying to resist because I have bought many things from Zara on a whim that were cute but that I quickly gave away or stopped wearing, mainly because of their synthetic fabrics.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

So I returned the Halston Heritage dress and now I fully live up to my wardrobe goal - implementing basic quality pieces that can be worn everyday. 

With that in mind my latest purchase is this Étoile Isabel Marant jacket/blazer:


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> So I returned the Halston Heritage dress and now I fully live up to my wardrobe goal - implementing basic quality pieces that can be worn everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> With that in mind my latest purchase is this Étoile Isabel Marant jacket/blazer:




Cute! I have one that is very similar, and it's so warm and chic!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Cute! I have one that is very similar, and it's so warm and chic!


Good to hear  I'm always cold so warm and chic pieces are welcome 

How is everyone holding up their 1-ish a month promise? I've been good the last couple of months but I think the winter sale will be hard to resist!!


----------



## JDN

COPENHAGEN said:


> Good to hear  I'm always cold so warm and chic pieces are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone holding up their 1-ish a month promise? I've been good the last couple of months but I think the winter sale will be hard to resist!!




I have not been very good these past few months....in fact, August was my only good month all year 
*sigh


----------



## Jesssh

COPENHAGEN said:


> How is everyone holding up their 1-ish a month promise? I've been good the last couple of months but I think the winter sale will be hard to resist!!



I only did it in January and February.

Then I changed my rules to count only items over $100, and I am up to 13.

I guess I got better at shopping. 

Really, a $6 tank top is practically underwear, so it shouldn't count.

My over $100 items include 4 jackets/coats, 3 pairs of shoes, 4 bags, 2 necklaces. Mostly accessories, since I try not to pay a lot for anything that touches my skin and has to be washed.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

JDN said:


> I have not been very good these past few months....in fact, August was my only good month all year
> *sigh


1 good month is better than none he he. I'm sure you got some lovely pieces to make up for it 



Jesssh said:


> I only did it in January and February.
> 
> Then I changed my rules to count only items over $100, and I am up to 13.
> 
> I guess I got better at shopping.
> 
> Really, a $6 tank top is practically underwear, so it shouldn't count.
> 
> My over $100 items include 4 jackets/coats, 3 pairs of shoes, 4 bags, 2 necklaces. Mostly accessories, since I try not to pay a lot for anything that touches my skin and has to be washed.


I don't count basic tanks/tees in that price range or yoga clothes either. Otherwise I wouldn't have any - can't use my 1 (okay 2. okay 3 then!) purchases a month on socks or a boring tank top 

Sounds like you did really well! I haven't counted my purchases yet but I'm keeping a list so it should be easy to find out at the end of this year. Not sure I dare count it though, especially not the total amount spend


----------



## COPENHAGEN

All this talk about being good and I _just_ got an e-mail that a skirt I've been eyeing was back in stock in my size!

It's from one of my favorite designers, Gat Rimon. I tried it on in a store months ago and have regretted not getting it ever since. So I'm now up to 3 purchases this month... 

http://int.youheshe.com/she/all-sty...enederdel+i+lag-(0413gr-froufrou_sort_1).aspx


----------



## jellybebe

I need a good comfy black cashmere sweater. Any leads? I have my eye on a couple of different ones, but it would like something with a little texture.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also the sales are starting to trickle in and I want a few things, but may hold off. I wasn't kidding when I said I have been living in comfy non-denim pants... Eyeing these J Brands.


----------



## neenabengals

Jellybebe - Joseph cashmere jumpers are nice.  And COS for nice quality basics with a twist.

November purchases:

Helmut Lang Villous sweatshirt - counting as a basic 
JIgsaw Loose tailored black trousers - counting as a basic (they're really nice, they are like sweatpant with elastic waist but made of a crepe so could also be dressy for work)
COS grey wool jumper dress - counting as a basic (is just simply brilliant, looks great as a tunic with leggings too)

And this is my big luxury purchase:
Whistles Gilet - just got at 20% discount, it was soooo lovely (can be layered over leather jackets too)


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengals said:


> Jellybebe - Joseph cashmere jumpers are nice.  And COS for nice quality basics with a twist.
> 
> 
> 
> November purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Villous sweatshirt - counting as a basic
> 
> JIgsaw Loose tailored black trousers - counting as a basic (they're really nice, they are like sweatpant with elastic waist but made of a crepe so could also be dressy for work)
> 
> COS grey wool jumper dress - counting as a basic (is just simply brilliant, looks great as a tunic with leggings too)
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my big luxury purchase:
> 
> Whistles Gilet - just got at 20% discount, it was soooo lovely (can be layered over leather jackets too)




I am dreaming of a Joseph cashair sweater but I have yet to find one!


----------



## neenabengals

jellybebe said:


> I am dreaming of a Joseph cashair sweater but I have yet to find one!



Why?  Do you mean you havent found one in the colour/ style you'd want?  There are quite a few on the Joseph website. 

This is the one I currently want.... 
http://www.joseph-fashion.com/en/ecomuk/round-neck/cashair-block-intarsia-sweater/invt/w3101120705/


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengals said:


> Why?  Do you mean you havent found one in the colour/ style you'd want?  There are quite a few on the Joseph website.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I currently want....
> 
> http://www.joseph-fashion.com/en/ecomuk/round-neck/cashair-block-intarsia-sweater/invt/w3101120705/






I would love to order from the Joseph website but shipping is very expensive to Canada! Otherwise the selection is pretty limited elsewhere.


----------



## neenabengals

jellybebe said:


> I would love to order from the Joseph website but shipping is very expensive to Canada! Otherwise the selection is pretty limited elsewhere.



Oh no, what a shame!  Hope you track one down in Canada.


----------



## lucywife

How's everybody doing so far?
I broke my promise and bought five! items this month (I am DONE for the year):
one dress(returnable, didn't receive it yet, will try on and decide);
two skirts (navy and black) that I will definitely wear to work;
pre-ordered white Roger Vivier gommettes, I wanted the white ones the whole summer;
and this sweater on NAP sale, which I am not sure about.
what do you think? It's warm, heavy cashmere and the color is nice, but it's also short and square, I'm afraid it will stretch and look ridiculous in no time : / I have 4 weeks to return, please, share your thoughts.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I really wanted this IM Etoile varsity jacket a few months ago and now it's half price but I'm still not totally convinced . . . should I or shouldn't I?  
The body is midnight blue wool and the sleeves are leather.


----------



## Straight-Laced

lucywife said:


> How's everybody doing so far?
> I broke my promise and bought five! items this month (I am DONE for the year):
> one dress(returnable, didn't receive it yet, will try on and decide);
> two skirts (navy and black) that I will definitely wear to work;
> pre-ordered white Roger Vivier gommettes, I wanted the white ones the whole summer;
> and this sweater on NAP sale, which I am not sure about.
> what do you think? It's warm, heavy cashmere and the color is nice, but it's also short and square, I'm afraid it will stretch and look ridiculous in no time : / I have 4 weeks to return, please, share your thoughts.




So far I've purchased two Celine items on sale and I'm VERY happy with them.  They were unexpected purchases so that's my December quota reached.  I _might_ make an exception for jacket above.

RV white gommettes = gorgeous!!!
I'm not convinced by the JS sweater unless it's the perfect colour for you and fills a hole in your wardrobe.


----------



## lucywife

Straight-Laced said:


> So far I've purchased two Celine items on sale and I'm VERY happy with them.  They were unexpected purchases so that's my December quota reached.  I _might_ make an exception for jacket above.
> 
> RV white gommettes = gorgeous!!!
> I'm not convinced by the JS sweater unless it's the perfect colour for you and fills a hole in your wardrobe.



Thank you for your response, you're right, the point is to be happy with purchase, not making up excuses. I'm sending it back. The waist wider than shoulders is not going to work. 

IM jacket is cute, can you get it and return if you change your mind?


----------



## Straight-Laced

lucywife said:


> Thank you for your response, you're right, the point is to be happy with purchase, not making up excuses. I'm sending it back. The waist wider than shoulders is not going to work.
> 
> IM jacket is cute, can you get it and return if you change your mind?



Thank you for your input on the IM jacket - yes I can return so probably best plan is to try it and not trouble myself with should I/shouldn't I any longer 

I'm really trying not to buy or keep items I'm unsure about.  I'm getting better at it. I used to err on the side of keeping.    When I received my lovely Celine items recently it reminded me again of how I feel when I make good purchases - in no doubt whatsoever, although I was unsure about one of them prior to purchase.


----------



## lucywife

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you for your input on the IM jacket - yes I can return so probably best plan is to try it and not trouble myself with should I/shouldn't I any longer
> 
> *I'm really trying not to buy or keep items I'm unsure about.  I'm getting better at it. I used to err on the side of keeping.    When I received my lovely Celine items recently it reminded me again of how I feel when I make good purchases - in no doubt whatsoever, although I was unsure about one of them prior to purchase.*


 That would be my motto from now on. I know exactly how it feels


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I really wanted this IM Etoile varsity jacket a few months ago and now it's half price but I'm still not totally convinced . . . should I or shouldn't I?
> 
> The body is midnight blue wool and the sleeves are leather.




Super cute! And quality seems like it's better than the average Etoile piece.


----------



## JDN

lucywife said:


> How's everybody doing so far?
> 
> I broke my promise and bought five! items this month (I am DONE for the year):
> 
> one dress(returnable, didn't receive it yet, will try on and decide);
> 
> two skirts (navy and black) that I will definitely wear to work;
> 
> pre-ordered white Roger Vivier gommettes, I wanted the white ones the whole summer;
> 
> and this sweater on NAP sale, which I am not sure about.
> 
> what do you think? It's warm, heavy cashmere and the color is nice, but it's also short and square, I'm afraid it will stretch and look ridiculous in no time : / I have 4 weeks to return, please, share your thoughts.




The sweater looks nice but if you're unsure, then I'd send it back....you have some time to think it over 

The month just started and I'm already in trouble....
I ordered a tiny ps1 in black and a camouflage ps11....I'm hoping both bags will arrive before I leave for Asia next Wednesday....

And hopefully next year will be a better year lol...


----------



## JDN

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you for your input on the IM jacket - yes I can return so probably best plan is to try it and not trouble myself with should I/shouldn't I any longer
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really trying not to buy or keep items I'm unsure about.  I'm getting better at it. I used to err on the side of keeping.    When I received my lovely Celine items recently it reminded me again of how I feel when I make good purchases - in no doubt whatsoever, although I was unsure about one of them prior to purchase.




Just saw on the ps thread that you purchased the camo ps11....did you end up keeping it?


----------



## Straight-Laced

JDN said:


> Just saw on the ps thread that you purchased the camo ps11....did you end up keeping it?



I returned it.  I have a real weakness for ps11s but I wasn't fully committed to this one


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Super cute! And quality seems like it's better than the average Etoile piece.



I've finally talked myself out of it, helped along by the cute new season Etoile pieces you posted elsewhere (love that blue plaid jacket)!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I've finally talked myself out of it, helped along by the cute new season Etoile pieces you posted elsewhere (love that blue plaid jacket)!




Haha well glad I could help!


----------



## Myrkur

neenabengals said:


> Jellybebe - Joseph cashmere jumpers are nice.  And COS for nice quality basics with a twist.
> 
> November purchases:
> 
> Helmut Lang Villous sweatshirt - counting as a basic
> JIgsaw Loose tailored black trousers - counting as a basic (they're really nice, they are like sweatpant with elastic waist but made of a crepe so could also be dressy for work)
> COS grey wool jumper dress - counting as a basic (is just simply brilliant, looks great as a tunic with leggings too)
> 
> And this is my big luxury purchase:
> Whistles Gilet - just got at 20% discount, it was soooo lovely (can be layered over leather jackets too)


That fur is lovely. Do you have a photo of the COS dress?


----------



## Myrkur

I TOTALLY failed this month. I just keep making excuses saying 'but it's Christmas'. Next year I'll be better, I promise.


----------



## neenabengals

Myrkur said:


> That fur is lovely. Do you have a photo of the COS dress?



Thanks Myrkur, I am so pleased with the gilet.  So lovely and warm. 

I know you are a fellow COS fan - here is the dress.  It's probably a bit boring to some but I've worn it loads - can dress it up with various chunky necklaces, scarves, shirts underneath etc.  I love COS stuff.   It's got nice panelling seam detail down the sides of the jumper which you cant really see from the photo.

http://www.cosstores.com/gb/Shop/Women/Knitwear/Merino_cocoon_dress/46889-8088453.1#c-24480


----------



## flower71

lucywife said:


> How's everybody doing so far?
> I broke my promise and bought five! items this month (I am DONE for the year):
> one dress(returnable, didn't receive it yet, will try on and decide);
> two skirts (navy and black) that I will definitely wear to work;
> pre-ordered white Roger Vivier gommettes, I wanted the white ones the whole summer;
> and this sweater on NAP sale, which I am not sure about.
> what do you think? It's warm, heavy cashmere and the color is nice, but it's also short and square, I'm afraid it will stretch and look ridiculous in no time : / I have 4 weeks to return, please, share your thoughts.


Hi girls! I  have been MIA, pretty good lately but the sales have started...I may pull the trigger tonight for a cashmere Burberry jumper, uh oh...
I don't know if this helps you but I am not keen on the colour of your sweater. But I am not a pink gal (unless fuchsia pink) and this shade can be difficult to pull off. I'd say if you are hesitating, don't keep it. Like SL (such a wise gal), I am also trying to listen to my hesitations about some items and just let them go without further thought. It has helped in some purchases.


----------



## flower71

I finally got this dress by M Katrantzou that I have been eyeing for so long...ok it's winter right now but I am wearing this beauty next summer, for sure.... I love her graphic prints...and Peter Pilotto's too.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/m/tid/76078325.jpg
> I finally got this dress by M Katrantzou that I have been eyeing for so long...ok it's winter right now but I am wearing this beauty next summer, for sure.... I love her graphic prints...and Peter Pilotto's too.



Lovely to see you flower 
That Katrantzou dress is gorgeous - perfect for you!
Always feels good to bring something home you've been wanting so long and the wanting has stood the test of time


----------



## Straight-Laced

Myrkur said:


> I TOTALLY failed this month. I just keep making excuses saying 'but it's Christmas'. *Next year I'll be better, I promise*.



Next year I would like to add only two bags and several basics - jeans and simple tops - to my existing wardrobe.  It won't happen, but I am improving


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Next year I would like to add only two bags and several basics - jeans and simple tops - to my existing wardrobe.  It won't happen, but I am improving




Sounds like a great goal! And I like your honesty too. 

I am also going to aim for 1-2 bags only and only great pieces I love. It will be tough since I rely so much on online shopping, but maybe it will help me think harder about what I buy. Although I'm not sure if I did a better job this year. I bought better quality items but they definitely cost a lot too!


----------



## lucywife

Thank you for your advice, guys, I sent the sweater back and Valentino dress as well. Keeping white gommettes and two work skirts. 



Myrkur said:


> I TOTALLY failed this month. *I just keep making excuses saying 'but it's Christmas'.* Next year I'll be better, I promise.


 Yes, that's what I'm saying to myself too. 



flower71 said:


> ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/m/tid/76078325.jpg
> I finally got this dress by M Katrantzou that I have been eyeing for so long...ok it's winter right now but I am wearing this beauty next summer, for sure.... I love her graphic prints...and Peter Pilotto's too.


 Lovely dress!

I also bought a bag, finally found miss Viv in mint condition.


----------



## Masik

It's been a while since I've posted here and I was not good, oh Santa, I wasn't.
First of, I've raided Brora website clearance like a mad woman (and do not regret it!) and then I've started to troll their Advent sales. So far I'm very very pleased with my purchases and Brora's CS. My loot is hardly qualify as a one-a-month, but I've justified that with a thought that I completely and utterly cleaned my closet out and sold tons of stuff on eBay, thus had means and space for all my indulgences.
Without further ado, here are my recent (2 months worth of) treasures:


























Everything above is oh-so-luxurious cashmere.


----------



## Masik

And then accessories:














and another little indulgence, picked up for a song on eBay Hermes PM CS Mini Brides de Gala in pastels:


----------



## lucywife

Looks like it's more expensive to buy from Brora US site, even with £15 shipping from UK, hmm. I wonder why. Got a Christmas/birthday present for husband.


----------



## Jesssh

So excited! I got these great pants from Banana Republic and they look so good!

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?vid=1&pid=686094002




Very few slim pants look good on me. (Blame the athletic legs.) So far, I've only had success with gap real straight jeans and whbm slim ponte pants. So when I saw these in green, I had to try them. The Sloan fit worked for me before in a more flared style. These look awesome with my cognac tall boots. I'm going back for the brown at 40% off tomorrow. 

Since they were under $100, I'm not counting them for the club. 

So when I put these green pants with the cognac boots, the look is very equestrian. Add a blazer and I look like a cliche. What kinds of tops and jackets should I pair with the green pants and tan tall boots to mix it up a little? (I think the green is a little more saturated IRL and the pants go lower than my ankles but can be turned up.)


----------



## Masik

lucywife said:


> *Looks like it's more expensive to buy from Brora US site,* even with £15 shipping from UK, hmm. I wonder why. Got a Christmas/birthday present for husband.



Yes, I was very surprised to see that the price difference is so huge, like to get the same two items from Brora US is _twice_ as much as from Brora UK. I don't bother to go to the latter anymore.


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Next year I would like to add only two bags and several basics - jeans and simple tops - to my existing wardrobe.  It won't happen, but I am improving


I want to follow this too...This year I only got 2 bags (the second one is going to be shown very soon on here). I would like to add an H bag if I find the right colour (not a Kelly nor B) and a Goyard to my collection. I think I have done pretty well this year; ok, I could do better but I have stayed off certain threads on purpose when I felt the urge to spend money become too overwhelming! Seriously??


----------



## keodi

Masik said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here and I was not good, oh Santa, I wasn't.
> First of, I've raided Brora website clearance like a mad woman (and do not regret it!) and then I've started to troll their Advent sales. So far I'm very very pleased with my purchases and Brora's CS. My loot is hardly qualify as a one-a-month, but I've justified that with a thought that I completely and utterly cleaned my closet out and sold tons of stuff on eBay, thus had means and space for all my indulgences.
> Without further ado, here are my recent (2 months worth of) treasures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything above is oh-so-luxurious cashmere.


Nice!!


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> I want to follow this too...This year I only got 2 bags (the second one is going to be shown very soon on here). I would like to add an H bag if I find the right colour (not a Kelly nor B) and a Goyard to my collection. I think I have done pretty well this year; ok, I could do better but I have stayed off certain threads on purpose when I felt the urge to spend money become too overwhelming! Seriously??


I am excited to see what bags you got!


----------



## jellybebe

Noooo NAP just got my dream black cashair sweater from Joseph and I am supposed to be on a ban. I made a very stupid costly error that is going to cost me a lot of money and I have banned myself from buying anything for a few months.


----------



## jellybebe

Here is a pic


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> Noooo NAP just got my dream black cashair sweater from Joseph and I am supposed to be on a ban. I made a very stupid costly error that is going to cost me a lot of money and I have banned myself from buying anything for a few months.



How is Joseph's cashmere quality?   I got an Equipment cashmere sweater this year and it is awful!   Looks pilled after a few wears.


----------



## Giuliana

I'm new to TPF and just came across this thread. What a great idea! I'm hoping to join the club for 2014. I feel like I have too many clothes that I don't wear enough, so I need to think harder about what I buy.


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> How is Joseph's cashmere quality?   I got an Equipment cashmere sweater this year and it is awful!   Looks pilled after a few wears.




Oh it's nicer than Equipment for sure, but I like their tissue-thin cashmere, which is different than Equipment's. The best cashmere I have tried is Chinti & Parker and Birds of Paradis by Trovata.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

To sum up 2013 I've been good (two items or less) 6 out of 12 months 

January is always a slippery sale slope for me and I've already bought two items that will arrive January 2.  

So far:

T by Alexander Wang dress (from the Net-a-porter sale):




Mulberry Alexa bag:


----------



## COPENHAGEN

How was your shopping year? Did any of you manage the 1 isn a month all year?


----------



## Jesssh

COPENHAGEN said:


> How was your shopping year? Did any of you manage the 1 isn a month all year?



No. :shame:

But I only bought 14 things that were over $100.

Next year should be easier now that my wardrobe is caught up. I tend to go on major shopping sprees, then close up shop for 8 years or so. Shopping requires a lot of research!

I think there are about 16 things on my list for next year (plus belts). Two items (shoes and a small bag) are on order and will count for next year if I keep them. Some items won't be found. If I lose more weight, I can probably shrink my jeans. That worked for the first pair.


----------



## am2022

Okay flower I'm dying for a reveal please!!!
I will do one as well when I go home ( in LA right now)with my in laws !

I agree I need to go back on my ban - I was doing so well until I fell off
The wagon with my exotic nano. !!!
Now I'm really rowing my boat back
To BAN island !


flower71 said:


> I want to follow this too...This year I only got 2 bags (the second one is going to be shown very soon on here). I would like to add an H bag if I find the right colour (not a Kelly nor B) and a Goyard to my collection. I think I have done pretty well this year; ok, I could do better but I have stayed off certain threads on purpose when I felt the urge to spend money become too overwhelming! Seriously??


----------



## jellybebe

I was bad this year. But now that I have gotten quite a few pieces that make me happy, I feel that there are fewer holes in my wardrobe (and my lifestyle doesn't demand a lot of fancy formal attire) so only buying 1-2 pieces every month or even less frequently should be a bit easier!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Okay flower I'm dying for a reveal please!!!
> I will do one as well when I go home ( in LA right now)with my in laws !
> 
> I agree I need to go back on my ban - I was doing so well until I fell off
> The wagon with my exotic nano. !!!
> Now I'm really rowing my boat back
> To BAN island !


Hiya amacasa! Ok, I have been quite busy getting back to work etc...but tomorrow will be my reveal day, promise. I have so much catching up to do, I have to see your nano, exotic no less. I hope you are having a great holiday with your family and HAPPY NEW YEAR to all you wonderful tpfers!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I was bad this year. But now that I have gotten quite a few pieces that make me happy, I feel that there are fewer holes in my wardrobe (and my lifestyle doesn't demand a lot of fancy formal attire) so only buying 1-2 pieces every month or even less frequently should be a bit easier!


Ok, I also have filled in quite a few holes in my wardrobe over the years, but it just doesn't get that easier...I am still craving for this or that and as years go by, the price is just getting higher and higher...
No, seriously, I did better last year but I did go crazy with the sales...


----------



## jellybebe

These are the pieces I really want to get this year, and I am going to try and be more disciplined so that I don't buy a whole bunch of other things on top of these investment pieces. 
1) Manolo Blahnik Hangisi black pumps - classic and beautiful with a bit of sparkle
2) Anine Bing silver studded booties - a little bit of edge for day to day, and the silver makes them a bit more understated than the Chloe Susannas
3) Joseph black cashmere V-neck sweater - simple and a great layering piece 
4) Diamond solitaire necklace - I had one given to me as a gift over 10 years ago, and I lost it! Have not been able to stop thinking about it since. It's about time I replaced it.


----------



## ohitsjen

I was bad November/December. Went on holiday to the States, Shanghai/Hong Kong where I did a LOT of shopping. But I'd like to think I was much more selective about my clothing purchases than I typically am when I'm overseas. 

This year, I'd like to get a nice pair of pearl earrings, maybe a bag off my wishlist. However, after my trip, I am really very happy with the state of my wardrobe, minus a few holes I couldn't satisfactorily fill  Looking for the perfect pieces should keep me preoccupied and this year!


----------



## Handbag1234

I will be sticking to 12 wardrobe investment purchases in 2014, and keeping to budget.  

I don't tend to rigidly stick to one a month, as I buy things I like when I see them when the new collections hit the stores. But I do try to stick to 12  across the year, so it evens itself out. 

I have already bought several pieces from the cruise collections, so won't be venturing into the stores until the summer at the earliest.

I will also be keeping my purse collection to 10 or under.


----------



## neenabengals

flower71 said:


> Ok, I also have filled in quite a few holes in my wardrobe over the years, but it just doesn't get that easier...*I am still craving for this or that and as years go by, the price is just getting higher and higher.*..
> No, seriously, I did better last year but I did go crazy with the sales...



Oh my, me too!  I'm currently craving a burberry trench as I havent bought any coats in 2013 and feel its about time I bought a new coat! If I do end up buying, I will have to justify by cost per wear.   

I have only bought 2 clothing items in Dec - both basics so dont count.  A really lovely Topshop crepe dress which looks really good despite its cheapness!  And just a draped T shirt for £10.  

No sale shopping for me yet - surprisingly!  It've just been enjoying spending time with my 18 month old son over christmas but I can feel the shops calling to me now.... 

Did a spot of sales shopping online from matches (2 Helmut Lang items) but both dont wow me so back they go!

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Okay flower I'm dying for a reveal please!!!
> I will do one as well when I go home ( in LA right now)with my in laws !
> 
> I agree I need to go back on my ban - I was doing so well until I fell off
> The wagon with my exotic nano. !!!
> Now I'm really rowing my boat back
> To BAN island !


As promised ama, here goes...I am so thrilled I got these HGs...my year wasn't such a great one, but just looking at these treasures, it makes me happy (ok, a bit shallow but hey, YKWIM?)






....tadaa! HG CHANEL 2.55 black with silver HW...I hesitated so much with the GHW but this will suit my style more


----------



## flower71

and my HG Kelly BBox 32cm, very vintage (a bit banged up but I have some work to do on it)


----------



## flower71

neenabengals said:


> Oh my, me too!  I'm currently craving a burberry trench as I havent bought any coats in 2013 and feel its about time I bought a new coat! If I do end up buying, I will have to justify by cost per wear.
> 
> I have only bought 2 clothing items in Dec - both basics so dont count.  A really lovely Topshop crepe dress which looks really good despite its cheapness!  And just a draped T shirt for £10.
> 
> No sale shopping for me yet - surprisingly! * It've just been enjoying spending time with my 18 month old son over christmas *but I can feel the shops calling to me now....
> 
> Did a spot of sales shopping online from matches (2 Helmut Lang items) but both dont wow me so back they go!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone


Oh that beats any shopping for sure. Happy New Year and I understand about H Lang sweaters...I have a few and quality wise, I am so disappointed...but I love how they look on models...less on me.
This is incredible but I got a Burberry trench for Christmas! I have wanted one for years ( I do have one but not a "classic" one) so I chose a black trench, the stone colour just didn't fit my complexion (well, my DH is usually right and I gave in to his decision). Ihave been wearing it nearly every day since Christmas...so happy!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> These are the pieces I really want to get this year, and I am going to try and be more disciplined so that I don't buy a whole bunch of other things on top of these investment pieces.
> 1) Manolo Blahnik Hangisi black pumps - classic and beautiful with a bit of sparkle
> 2) Anine Bing silver studded booties - a little bit of edge for day to day, and the silver makes them a bit more understated than the Chloe Susannas
> 3) Joseph black cashmere V-neck sweater - simple and a great layering piece
> 4) Diamond solitaire necklace - I had one given to me as a gift over 10 years ago, and I lost it! Have not been able to stop thinking about it since. It's about time I replaced it.
> View attachment 2446814
> View attachment 2446815
> View attachment 2446816
> View attachment 2446818


Oh jelly as usual, every single item is perfect! I love the Joseph sweater, so simple minimalist and chic. I never got a Saint Laurent one, just sooo out of my price range and unless it's 50% off I 'll never get one. About Chloe Susannahs, I just can't imagine me wearing them, it's like a Hermès CDC bracelet, it's just too much for me to handle...but I love them on other people. I have a black CDC on my wishlist someday...who knows, maybe I'll be more comfy with one on, in a few years/months?


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! I know you've been wanting this so major congrats !!!!


flower71 said:


> As promised ama, here goes...I am so thrilled I got these HGs...my year wasn't such a great one, but just looking at these treasures, it makes me happy (ok, a bit shallow but hey, YKWIM?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tadaa! HG CHANEL 2.55 black with silver HW...I hesitated so much with the GHW but this will suit my style more


----------



## am2022

Another yay flower!!! Box leather would refurbish really well and she isn't bad to start with !!!
We have opposite hardware on these 2 pieces !!! 
Happy new year to you and yours ladies !!!



flower71 said:


> and my HG Kelly BBox 32cm, very vintage (a bit banged up but I have some work to do on it)


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats Flower! I love this so much! Happy you got an HG and although I usually prefer GHW silver is perfect on this. Btw I saw your IM posts and you look gorgeous as usual! 




flower71 said:


> As promised ama, here goes...I am so thrilled I got these HGs...my year wasn't such a great one, but just looking at these treasures, it makes me happy (ok, a bit shallow but hey, YKWIM?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tadaa! HG CHANEL 2.55 black with silver HW...I hesitated so much with the GHW but this will suit my style more


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Oh jelly as usual, every single item is perfect! I love the Joseph sweater, so simple minimalist and chic. I never got a Saint Laurent one, just sooo out of my price range and unless it's 50% off I 'll never get one. About Chloe Susannahs, I just can't imagine me wearing them, it's like a Hermès CDC bracelet, it's just too much for me to handle...but I love them on other people. I have a black CDC on my wishlist someday...who knows, maybe I'll be more comfy with one on, in a few years/months?




Thanks Flower! I have added one more item, an LV keepall 55 in monogram with black handles. I need a good travel bag. 

I have the Chloe Susanna's and love them but they are a bit in your face. And I have given up on the CDC - I am happy with my daintier Rivale. I think the CDC would overpower my wrist.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Another yay flower!!! Box leather would refurbish really well and she isn't bad to start with !!!
> *We have opposite hardware on these 2 pieces* !!!
> Happy new year to you and yours ladies !!!


Happy New Year, dear ama!
Oh, we're twins, so exciting!! Do you wear them often? Any mod pic of your nano exotic?? 
My resolution for this year:
2 bags max, I will try to let go of at least one that is just amassing dust in the closet...I have a hard time letting go...
A wallet (BV intrecciato colour undefined)
A blazer (St Laurent on sale, I am still wishing to find one at a "decent" price)
Nothing more for the moment, I have filled my closet...


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> These are the pieces I really want to get this year, and I am going to try and be more disciplined so that I don't buy a whole bunch of other things on top of these investment pieces.
> 1) Manolo Blahnik Hangisi black pumps - classic and beautiful with a bit of sparkle
> 2) Anine Bing silver studded booties - a little bit of edge for day to day, and the silver makes them a bit more understated than the Chloe Susannas
> 3) Joseph black cashmere V-neck sweater - simple and a great layering piece
> 4) Diamond solitaire necklace - I had one given to me as a gift over 10 years ago, and I lost it! Have not been able to stop thinking about it since. It's about time I replaced it.
> View attachment 2446814
> View attachment 2446815
> View attachment 2446816
> View attachment 2446818



I love your list!   Those booties are fabulous.   I can't do the Chole's myself, but I love these!  I just ordered a black cashmere v-neck Burberry sweater on sale - I hope it works but I'm also in the market for a class cashmere v-neck.


----------



## LeeMiller

flower71 said:


> Oh jelly as usual, every single item is perfect! I love the Joseph sweater, so simple minimalist and chic. I never got a Saint Laurent one, just sooo out of my price range and unless it's 50% off I 'll never get one. About Chloe Susannahs, I just can't imagine me wearing them, it's like a Hermès CDC bracelet, it's just too much for me to handle...but I love them on other people. I have a black CDC on my wishlist someday...who knows, maybe I'll be more comfy with one on, in a few years/months?



I love your new Chanel!   Love!   I have a CDC and Rivale both in black w PHW and I wear the Rivale stacked with my watch a few days a week.  The CDC is more of a statement piece.   Actually I'm hoping to get a gator skin one in black w PHW at some point.   I think the luxe skin will make it more wearable as a luxe punk item.


----------



## flower71

LeeMiller said:


> I love your new Chanel!   Love!   I have a CDC and Rivale both in black w PHW and I wear the Rivale stacked with my watch a few days a week.  The CDC is more of a statement piece.   Actually I'm hoping to get a gator skin one in black w PHW at some point.   I think the luxe skin will make it more wearable as a luxe punk item.


Thanks LeeM! I love how you state the exotic CDC as a "luxe punk item"... I have nearly pulled the trigger on the black CDC but I wasn't sure of my size...good for my budget relosution...I have to stay focused and use what I have already...


----------



## neenabengals

flower71 said:


> Oh that beats any shopping for sure. Happy New Year and I understand about H Lang sweaters...I have a few and quality wise, I am so disappointed...but I love how they look on models...less on me.
> *This is incredible but I got a Burberry trench for Christmas! I have wanted one for years *( I do have one but not a "classic" one) so I chose a black trench, the stone colour just didn't fit my complexion (well, my DH is usually right and I gave in to his decision). Ihave been wearing it nearly every day since Christmas...so happy!



Wow, congrats on your trench!  I have a burberry trench (a packable one) that is a teal colour which is lovely but I want something more substantial and 'classic' 

Oh please do post pics of your lovely burberry trench (what model is it?) - I am torn between what colour to get - black or honey.   And whether to go for a mid thigh or knee length.  I am 5 foot 5 and I tried on a knee length one a few days ago.  I wasnt expecting to like it but I thought it looked so classy so now I cant decide! I'm looking forward to going and trying lots on in burberry soon (hopefully tomorrow or day after!)

Love everyones purchases by the way.  Those chanel bags are TDF and love your box kelly


----------



## flower71

neenabengals said:


> Wow, congrats on your trench!  I have a burberry trench (a packable one) that is a teal colour which is lovely but I want something more substantial and 'classic'
> 
> Oh please do post pics of your lovely burberry trench (what model is it?) - I am torn between what colour to get - black or honey.   And whether to go for a mid thigh or knee length.  I am 5 foot 5 and I tried on a knee length one a few days ago.  I wasnt expecting to like it but I thought it looked so classy so now I cant decide! I'm looking forward to going and trying lots on in burberry soon (hopefully tomorrow or day after!)
> 
> Love everyones purchases by the way.  Those chanel bags are TDF and love your box kelly


I chose a mid-thigh length one, Marystow in black. I am 5'10. The best is to try as many as possible before purchasing the one...You have to show us your choice ok?


----------



## LeeMiller

Here is an impulse buy I *think* I'll get tons of use from.  Louboutin gozul spikes flats.   I've only bought these and two pairs of velvet flats this shoe sale season!


----------



## LeeMiller

Burberry trenches are such a good investment piece!   

So this thread definitely helped me buy less and generally have more thoughtful purchases, although I probably spent the same in total!  I'm planning to lose more weight in 2014 so that will effect my purchases, but I will also then be able to fit into some things I already have. 

I just got a sale HL blazer today that I love (short  rouched sleeves) so that will be a Jan purchase I think.  I expect January to be a heavier purchase month w the sales.


----------



## Jesssh

flower71 said:


> I chose a mid-thigh length one, Marystow in black. I am 5'10. The best is to try as many as possible before purchasing the one...You have to show us your choice ok?
> cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2013/07/11/burberry-black-marystow-trench-coat-product-1-11601920-252625846_large_flex.jpeg
> encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSQrBqzxjYUeKVLV-bULj0iVcuEM_bUQerVSVa6rPJOhaL0crgLmA



I LOVE the Marystow in black. Good choice!

Did you know you can button it open? Feels like a cape that way. (Sort of.) And it's so light you can fold it and put it in your desk drawer if you want to. It feels so nice and soft that you could wear it as a blazer.

I ordered a couple of things that are coming on Friday. If I keep them, they'll be my January "one" and "ish". I don't expect to buy a lot extra this year since my wardrobe is nearly complete, so I may change my "only over $100 items count" rule to something else, like "over $20". That way, I could buy more tees and tanks if I want. It's hard to pass on a $6 Target tank in a new color.


----------



## neenabengals

flower71 said:


> I chose a mid-thigh length one, Marystow in black. I am 5'10. The best is to try as many as possible before purchasing the one...You have to show us your choice ok?
> cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2013/07/11/burberry-black-marystow-trench-coat-product-1-11601920-252625846_large_flex.jpeg
> encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSQrBqzxjYUeKVLV-bULj0iVcuEM_bUQerVSVa6rPJOhaL0crgLmA



Its gorgeous congrats 
The Marystow was one of the ones I was interested in trying on.  I think I'm going to try and go shopping tomorrow aft and have a play in Burberry


----------



## neenabengals

LeeMiller said:


> Burberry trenches are such a good investment piece!
> 
> So this thread definitely helped me buy less and generally have more thoughtful purchases, although I probably spent the same in total!  I'm planning to lose more weight in 2014 so that will effect my purchases, but I will also then be able to fit into some things I already have.
> 
> I just got a sale HL blazer today that I love (short  rouched sleeves) so that will be a Jan purchase I think.  I expect January to be a heavier purchase month w the sales.



Love your shoes and I love that HL blazer.  I did actually buy it and return it.  I might buy it again if it gets cheaper with end of sales discounts ... but at the moment, I am trying to focus on buying a trench


----------



## flower71

neenabengals said:


> Its gorgeous congrats
> The Marystow was one of the ones I was interested in trying on.  I think I'm going to try and go shopping tomorrow aft and have a play in Burberry


Tha sounds great..Please report back


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> I love your list!   Those booties are fabulous.   I can't do the Chole's myself, but I love these!  I just ordered a black cashmere v-neck Burberry sweater on sale - I hope it works but I'm also in the market for a class cashmere v-neck.




Thanks, that is really a compliment as I know you have great taste!


----------



## neenabengals

flower71 said:


> I chose a mid-thigh length one, Marystow in black. I am 5'10. The best is to try as many as possible before purchasing the one...You have to show us your choice ok?
> cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2013/07/11/burberry-black-marystow-trench-coat-product-1-11601920-252625846_large_flex.jpeg
> encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSQrBqzxjYUeKVLV-bULj0iVcuEM_bUQerVSVa6rPJOhaL0crgLmA



Well just to report back from my marathon trying on session at Burberry 

I couldnt decide between 3.... and ended up coming home with none....

I love, love the Marystowe in black (really lovely fit but its mid thigh and I wanted something I could wear over dresses for work)

Tried on a knee length called New Forest (in honey) which was nice too but had raglan sleeves and they seemed 'poofy' to me.  It was £895 in the sale but the shoulders just put me off it. 

Also tried on the Kensington in honey (knee length) and out of the 3, this was probably the one I would go for but its such a lot of money.  The SA said this is called the 'classic trench' and never goes in the sale.  

I'm wanting a classic coat that looks nice with both short dresses, skinny jeans and trousers.  I want something that I can wear for a long time and I tend to wear mainly black and grey clothes.  

Does anyone have any opinions on the Kensington?  Is it a good choice?  So confused..


----------



## Jesssh

First two purchases of 2014!




I actually ordered these off clearance at the end of the year and got them today. LOVE the shoes. 70% off. So beautiful and comfortable. I want to wear them with my jeans every time I go out. Is it OK to wear patent leather shoes with jeans? They don't look that fancy when worn - it's probably the color. 

The bag was a little over half off. It is BEAUTIFULLY made. I'm not 100% sure about the color, but I have been looking for green leather for years, and it does go with a lot: blue jeans, and anything ivory, beige, khaki, brown or army green. It might be a better choice than olive because it contrasts with the other greens in my wardrobe. I may have to remove the tag and tassels and just showcase the leather and chain. Not sure. It's a super-functional bag for me. And it is very close in color to the other greens I love. It goes GREAT with my cognac boots. That may be enough, since I'll wear those boots any chance I get. I just have to design the outfits around the bag. Fun challenge!


----------



## Jesssh

^^^ Green bag is going back. It's beautiful, it's just not "me". I would rather carry one of my other bags. Maybe I don't need a green bag. Maybe I need a purple or gray bag more.... 

Back down to one item for the year so far.


----------



## LeeMiller

Jesssh said:


> ^^^ Green bag is going back. It's beautiful, it's just not "me". I would rather carry one of my other bags. Maybe I don't need a green bag. Maybe I need a purple or gray bag more....
> 
> Back down to one item for the year so far.



I think that is the right choice!  I was just going to post that it sounded like you were talking yourself into the green bag!  

Love the shoes and why not wear patent with jeans?  I love patent anything though but esp. shoes.


----------



## Jesssh

LeeMiller said:


> I think that is the right choice!  I was just going to post that it sounded like you were talking yourself into the green bag!
> 
> Love the shoes and why not wear patent with jeans?  I love patent anything though but esp. shoes.



Thanks! I was googling the patent leather question and there are some strange responses out there. Did you know that livestrong has a fashion section? 

These pumps are just beautiful and they don't seem that shiny. Just a nice neutral pretty pretty blue.  Perfect for winter, I think, even though others don't. I always think of winter as a blue season because of the snow, which always seems to have a blue cast to me, and the clear sky. Probably because I used to ski a lot and those were the predominant colors in the scenery.


----------



## jellybebe

I think that I have modified my list. The Manolos, while drop dead gorgeous, are not that practical for my lifestyle and would only get occasionally worn. The diamond solitaire necklace is still something that I want, but it's not imperative that I get it this year. I might still get it, depending on how well I do this year. I have wanted the Chloe flats for a long time and they will actually get a lot of wear, I think.


----------



## pkuyken

Wow, I am so in with this for 2014!  I have two dresses and one pair of shoes coming in this week, and I got some nice christmas presents I haven't worn yet.  I am also reviving my iPad ap "My Fashion Assistant" .    I have been doing Project 333 and this is really a great way to control how I think about purchasing.  Since I have three things coming in 2014, I only have 7 thing left to buy in 2014... yikes!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I need a sweater intervention 
I do not need another sweater.  At least not for several years or until the next ice age, whichever comes first.


----------



## lucywife

Straight-Laced said:


> I need a sweater intervention
> I do not need another sweater.  At least not for several years or until the next ice age, whichever comes first.


What sweater are you looking at? I'm a sweater junkie myself. Recovering.


----------



## Straight-Laced

lucywife said:


> What sweater are you looking at? I'm a sweater junkie myself. Recovering.



That's hopeful news!  I hope I can be like you some day, very soon hopefully 
I live in a mild climate and I love coats and outerwear too so I prefer to wear the more pulled together look of a coat or jacket with a light top rather than sweaters. . . looking at Isabel Marant Blaze on sale


----------



## lucywife

Straight-Laced said:


> That's hopeful news!  I hope I can be like you some day, very soon hopefully
> I live in a mild climate and I love coats and outerwear too so I prefer to wear the more pulled together look of a coat or jacket with a light top rather than sweaters. . . looking at Isabel Marant Blaze on sale


Well, here is my strategy-is this sweater (dress, jacket, coat) worth for me not to buy *anything* for the next 3 months? Is there something similar that I already have I am willing to replace with this item? Would I pay full price for it (meaning you really are in love with it)? If all three answers-yes-then go for it. 

Is it returnable?


----------



## lucywife

Jesssh said:


> First two purchases of 2014!
> 
> View attachment 2449620
> 
> 
> I actually ordered these off clearance at the end of the year and got them today. LOVE the shoes. 70% off. So beautiful and comfortable. I want to wear them with my jeans every time I go out. Is it OK to wear patent leather shoes with jeans? They don't look that fancy when worn - it's probably the color.
> 
> The bag was a little over half off. It is BEAUTIFULLY made. I'm not 100% sure about the color, but I have been looking for green leather for years, and it does go with a lot: blue jeans, and anything ivory, beige, khaki, brown or army green. It might be a better choice than olive because it contrasts with the other greens in my wardrobe. I may have to remove the tag and tassels and just showcase the leather and chain. Not sure. It's a super-functional bag for me. And it is very close in color to the other greens I love. It goes GREAT with my cognac boots. That may be enough, since I'll wear those boots any chance I get. I just have to design the outfits around the bag. Fun challenge!



I really like the shoes. They appear periwinkle on my screen.


----------



## Straight-Laced

lucywife said:


> Well, here is my strategy-is this sweater (dress, jacket, coat) worth for me not to buy *anything* for the next 3 months? Is there something similar that I already have I am willing to replace with this item? Would I pay full price for it (meaning you really are in love with it)? If all three answers-yes-then go for it.
> 
> Is it returnable?



Thanks lucywife 
I never pay full price for sweaters - that rule has been in place for some time 
I am not in love with it, but I do like it a lot and it's a good fit for my wardrobe.
I can't remember if I have something similar.  I don't live with all my clothes and I don't have photos of them, something I've been meaning to do for a while.
I can't comprehend not buying anything else for 3 months  :wondering
It is returnable.
In summary, I think I would get it if it was reduced further.   But I've watched a few sell out in the last week so I don't think it will make it to further reduction.  
Thanks again for helping me think it through


----------



## lucywife

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks lucywife
> I never pay full price for sweaters - that rule has been in place for some time
> I am not in love with it, but I do like it a lot and it's a good fit for my wardrobe.
> I can't remember if I have something similar.  I don't live with all my clothes and I don't have photos of them, something I've been meaning to do for a while.
> I can't comprehend not buying anything else for 3 months  :wondering
> It is returnable.
> In summary, I think I would get it if it was reduced further.   But I've watched a few sell out in the last week so I don't think it will make it to further reduction.
> Thanks again for helping me think it through



I think you have your answer  Get it, try it on and you will know. 

3 months "clothes fasting" is a new challenge for me, I pre-ordered yet another pair of shoes  that should arrive in March and I swear on my name that I won't buy anything until I receive them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

lucywife said:


> I think you have your answer  Get it, try it on and you will know.
> 
> 3 months "clothes fasting" is a new challenge for me, I pre-ordered yet another pair of shoes  that should arrive in March and I swear on my name that I won't buy anything until I receive them.



Sweater ordered!  Will definitely return if it doesn't live up to expectations.  Checked available wardrobe for similar before purchasing.
Good luck with the new clothes fast.  My dream is to make a choice not to buy anything new (or old) for a year.  Just to wear my existing wardrobe and enjoy what I have.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> As promised ama, here goes...I am so thrilled I got these HGs...my year wasn't such a great one, but just looking at these treasures, it makes me happy (ok, a bit shallow but hey, YKWIM?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....tadaa! HG CHANEL 2.55 black with silver HW...I hesitated so much with the GHW but this will suit my style more





flower71 said:


> and my HG Kelly BBox 32cm, very vintage (a bit banged up but I have some work to do on it)





GORGEOUS forever pieces flower!  Love the muted hardware on the Chanel and congrats on your HG beauty.  I truly love vintage pieces with their softened leather and generally softer feel all round  
Hope 2014 is a good year for you


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I think that I have modified my list. The Manolos, while drop dead gorgeous, are not that practical for my lifestyle and would only get occasionally worn. The diamond solitaire necklace is still something that I want, but it's not imperative that I get it this year. I might still get it, depending on how well I do this year. I have wanted the Chloe flats for a long time and they will actually get a lot of wear, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451460



Lovely, classic pieces!!!  That LV is such an elegant bag.
I've had the Chloe scallop flats ( & Hangisi pumps) in the middle order of my want list for ages.  Will buy the Hangisi when I actually _need_ them and probably same goes for the Chloes  
I like the Chloes in black


----------



## Straight-Laced

LeeMiller said:


> Here is an impulse buy I *think* I'll get tons of use from.  Louboutin gozul spikes flats.   I've only bought these and two pairs of velvet flats this shoe sale season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447385


----------



## citrus

Need to jump into this and commit for 2014.

My first purchase this year was an Iro Ashby Leather Trim jacket for just over $400 on sale, something that will be very well loved.

A trip interstate meant popping into Hermes and a clic clac and hapi came home with me, holiday purchases.

Giving alot of thought to what is missing in my wardrobe and what purchases never really worked.


----------



## muamua

Hi, ladies!! So, I decided to come on board this year I really need to save money and get more, more organized this year. I might buy 12 pieces a year not including jeans, T-shirts and shoes since I currently only have 4 pairs of shoes to wear(No idea how this happened..And, here is my first piece this year. I saw Miranda Kerr wearing it the other day and totally fall in love with it. Then just buy it today and looking forward to it shipping to me


----------



## LeeMiller

I love IRO jackets and that coat!  So my first purchase is a 50% off Burberry prosum black cashmere v-neck.   I'm worried it will pill.  Do you think they will take it back if it did?  Ugh.   

The knit is a little looser than ideally I wanted.   Brooks Brothers cashmere is amazing but the styles for women weren't what I wanted.  Anyways, I've worn it twice and I did see one pill ball already!   I'm going to be annoyed if an originally $800 sweater goes pilly.


----------



## Jesssh

Maybe this is bad but I shave pills with a razor. Then lift them off with packing tape. Only on cheaper sweaters, though. Or old sweaters. Because I haven't bought a lot of expensive sweaters.

People have told me to be very careful doing this. 

Apparently there is a lot of info about this on the web.


----------



## Snowqueen!

Jesssh said:


> Maybe this is bad but I shave pills with a razor. Then lift them off with packing tape. Only on cheaper sweaters, though. Or old sweaters. Because I haven't bought a lot of expensive sweaters.
> 
> People have told me to be very careful doing this.
> 
> Apparently there is a lot of info about this on the web.



I have been doing this for decades and haven't hurt a sweater yet.  I find it does a much better job than any of the combs or shavers actually made for this purpose.  As long as the knit is flattened out and you use a light hand, your knitwear should be fine.


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> GORGEOUS forever pieces flower!  Love the muted hardware on the Chanel and congrats on your HG beauty.  I truly love vintage pieces with their softened leather and generally softer feel all round
> Hope 2014 is a good year for you


Thanks SL! Happy New Year to you and family. Let's try to be generally good this year!



jellybebe said:


> I think that I have modified my list. The Manolos, while drop dead gorgeous, are not that practical for my lifestyle and would only get occasionally worn. The diamond solitaire necklace is still something that I want, but it's not imperative that I get it this year. I might still get it, depending on how well I do this year. I have wanted the Chloe flats for a long time and they will actually get a lot of wear, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451460


I love this new list and I actually see you wearing these pieces very often. So true about MBs, unless you have an  event or to go with an outfit then maybe put it aside...I have so many YSLs that I can only stare at and still haven't been worn...what a waste, but I still hope to take them out in a few months from now! I have the exact pair of Chloes and they are a classic and so comfy! 



Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks lucywife
> I never pay full price for sweaters - that rule has been in place for some time
> I am not in love with it, but I do like it a lot and it's a good fit for my wardrobe.
> I can't remember if I have something similar.  I don't live with all my clothes and I don't have photos of them, something I've been meaning to do for a while.
> I can't comprehend *not buying anything else for 3 months*  :wondering
> It is returnable.
> In summary, I think I would get it if it was reduced further.   But I've watched a few sell out in the last week so I don't think it will make it to further reduction.
> Thanks again for helping me think it through


OMG, I just flipped too when I saw lucywife's advice...I am truly an addict, inimaginable for me right now...but I do take time before hitting the button and I am off some threads (I miss some tpfers but too tempting)...can't wait to see how your IM fits.


----------



## flower71

LeeMiller said:


> I love IRO jackets and that coat!  So my first purchase is a 50% off Burberry prosum black cashmere v-neck.   I'm worried it will pill.  Do you think they will take it back if it did?  Ugh.
> 
> The knit is a little looser than ideally I wanted.   Brooks Brothers cashmere is amazing but the styles for women weren't what I wanted.  Anyways, I've worn it twice and I did see one pill ball already!   I'm going to be annoyed if an originally $800 sweater goes pilly.


Oh i do hope your cashmere sweater doesn't pill! I have been craving some sweaters these last few months but as my lifestyle is amongst kids etc...I do get worried about the wear. 


muamua said:


> Hi, ladies!! So, I decided to come on board this year I really need to save money and get more, more organized this year. I might buy 12 pieces a year not including jeans, T-shirts and shoes since I currently only have 4 pairs of shoes to wear(No idea how this happened..And, here is my first piece this year. I saw Miranda Kerr wearing it the other day and totally fall in love with it. Then just buy it today and looking forward to it shipping to me


I love this coat, please send a mod pic?


----------



## flower71

citrus said:


> Need to jump into this and commit for 2014.
> 
> My first purchase this year was an Iro Ashby Leather Trim jacket for just over $400 on sale, something that will be very well loved.
> 
> A trip interstate meant popping into Hermes and a clic clac and hapi came home with me, holiday purchases.
> 
> Giving alot of thought to what is missing in my wardrobe and what purchases never really worked.


Welcome on here. As you may have seen, we aren't near the one ish a month on this thread but hey, we are trying..Please share your purchases, we do love pics on here...and I avoid "popping" into Hermès boutiques because I sense danger


----------



## flower71

Jesssh said:


> I LOVE the Marystow in black. Good choice!
> 
> Did you know you can button it open? Feels like a cape that way. (Sort of.) And it's so light you can fold it and put it in your desk drawer if you want to. It feels so nice and soft that you could wear it as a blazer.
> 
> I ordered a couple of things that are coming on Friday. If I keep them, they'll be my January "one" and "ish". I don't expect to buy a lot extra this year since my wardrobe is nearly complete, so I may change my "only over $100 items count" rule to something else, like "over $20". That way, I could buy more tees and tanks if I want. It's hard to pass on a $6 Target tank in a new color.





neenabengals said:


> Well just to report back from my marathon trying on session at Burberry
> 
> I couldnt decide between 3.... and ended up coming home with none....
> 
> I love, love the Marystowe in black (really lovely fit but its mid thigh and I wanted something I could wear over dresses for work)
> 
> Tried on a knee length called New Forest (in honey) which was nice too but had raglan sleeves and they seemed 'poofy' to me.  It was £895 in the sale but the shoulders just put me off it.
> 
> Also tried on the Kensington in honey (knee length) and out of the 3, this was probably the one I would go for but its such a lot of money.  The SA said this is called the 'classic trench' and never goes in the sale.
> 
> I'm wanting a classic coat that looks nice with both short dresses, skinny jeans and trousers.  I want something that I can wear for a long time and I tend to wear mainly black and grey clothes.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on the Kensington?  Is it a good choice?  So confused..


Oh hi neenabengals, sorry abut you not finding "THE"one, I am sure the Kensington is a great choice. When out looking for the perfect trench, just get the most try out of all the styles out there and I am sure you'll find it. You can post mod pics and we can help you if you want?


----------



## Jesssh

I just ordered these pants in brown:




I have them in olive and I LOVE them. I tried them on in brown last year at my local BR and they were tighter, so I found my HG gray jeans and got those instead. So, if these are tight, I'm confident I can stretch them out so they fit like my olive pants. These also run long, past my feet. (I just turn them under.)

The color looked amazing with my cognac boots. This is only my third pair of slim pants (not trousers or jeans). I can really use them. I will have black, brown and olive. That should be good, right? Maybe I'll go for a khaki color one day, or a dark plum if they ever have those colors on sale. It's hard to find slim pants that fit me well.

Oh, they were $35 with sale and coupon code, regularly $90!

So I am up to 2 items for January, the blue shoes (paid for last year) and the brown pants. Slim pants were on my 2014 wish list and still are. Does anyone wear trousers anymore?


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Thanks SL! Happy New Year to you and family. Let's try to be generally good this year!
> 
> I love this new list and I actually see you wearing these pieces very often. So true about MBs, unless you have an  event or to go with an outfit then maybe put it aside...I have so many YSLs that I can only stare at and still haven't been worn...what a waste, but I still hope to take them out in a few months from now! I have the exact pair of Chloes and they are a classic and so comfy!
> 
> 
> OMG, I just flipped too when I saw lucywife's advice...I am truly an addict, inimaginable for me right now...but I do take time before hitting the button and I am off some threads (I miss some tpfers but too tempting)...can't wait to see how your IM fits.




Ooh you have the Chloes? How do they fit? Any arch support? That is my main worry as I have plantar fasciitis that never heals because I am standing constantly.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Ooh you have the Chloes? How do they fit? Any arch support? That is my main worry as I have plantar fasciitis that never heals because I am standing constantly.


Oh jelly, we do have foot problems don't we?
No arch support and very flat. They fit TTS, but since I have wide feet I took a 40 (I a usually a 39.5


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Oh jelly, we do have foot problems don't we?
> No arch support and very flat. They fit TTS, but since I have wide feet I took a 40 (I a usually a 39.5




Oh no, that doesn't sound very good. No heel support/padding either? They have a tiny heel don't they? My favourite flats tend to be Chanel because they have more structure.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

This month was crazy as expected. Besides the T by Alexander Wang dress and Mulbery Alexa bag I got these booties and shirt from Acne plus some shirts from Zara.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Snowqueen! said:


> I have been doing this for decades and haven't hurt a sweater yet.  I find it does a much better job than any of the combs or shavers actually made for this purpose.  As long as the knit is flattened out and you use a light hand, your knitwear should be fine.


Really?! I had no idea it could be done so easily, thank you for the tip. This is why I love TPF


----------



## neenabengals

flower71 said:


> Oh hi neenabengals, sorry abut you not finding "THE"one, I am sure the Kensington is a great choice. When out looking for the perfect trench, just get the most try out of all the styles out there and I am sure you'll find it. You can post mod pics and we can help you if you want?



Hi Flower 
Just an update - I bought the Kensington!  Here's a pic of it.  I think it's a keeper, I just need to try it on with more outfits at home but I love the length of it as it covers my short dresses but also looks good with skinny jeans and heels.  I'm 5ft 5 so on me,  it hits me right at the knee.   

I ended up getting a UK 8 (I'm a UK  12) so bonus, it made me feel thinner too! hehe


----------



## flower71

Oh well done! It's perfect! I am wearing mine nearly everyday winter has been mild lately! 
Here I am wearing it over a dress


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengals said:


> Hi Flower
> 
> Just an update - I bought the Kensington!  Here's a pic of it.  I think it's a keeper, I just need to try it on with more outfits at home but I love the length of it as it covers my short dresses but also looks good with skinny jeans and heels.  I'm 5ft 5 so on me,  it hits me right at the knee.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up getting a UK 8 (I'm a UK  12) so bonus, it made me feel thinner too! hehe




Very pretty and classic! I think you will get so much use out of this. Someday I hope to get one too, for milder weather.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Oh no, that doesn't sound very good. No heel support/padding either? They have a tiny heel don't they? My favourite flats tend to be Chanel because they have more structure.




No heel support jelly, they are flat...
You should try them to see if they'll be right for you


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> This month was crazy as expected. Besides the T by Alexander Wang dress and Mulbery Alexa bag I got these booties and shirt from Acne plus some shirts from Zara.
> 
> View attachment 2460254
> View attachment 2460255


lovely Acne booties Copenhagen...Sales month is always bad


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Very pretty and classic! I think you will get so much use out of this. Someday I hope to get one too, for milder weather.


jelly, of course you're going to have to get a trench some day, i got mine quite late, for my 40th. I think it's the Queensborough in honey with leather details. The black short trench completes my collection, it's so much lighter and very easy to throw on...my style you know that no?


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> jelly, of course you're going to have to get a trench some day, i got mine quite late, for my 40th. I think it's the Queensborough in honey with leather details. The black short trench completes my collection, it's so much lighter and very easy to throw on...my style you know that no?




Your black trench looks gorgeous on you! Very flattering and slimming, although you are already slim and perfect. 

I agree, I will probably have to try on the Chloe flats but they are so hard to find. I don't live near any good shopping and the stock is so limited as it is. I imagine that they are similar to Bloch flats.


----------



## flower71

They are or like repettos? Thanks so much for the compliment I am not feeling that slim right now lol


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengals said:


> Hi Flower
> Just an update - I bought the Kensington!  Here's a pic of it.  I think it's a keeper, I just need to try it on with more outfits at home but I love the length of it as it covers my short dresses but also looks good with skinny jeans and heels.  I'm 5ft 5 so on me,  it hits me right at the knee.
> 
> I ended up getting a UK 8 (I'm a UK  12) so bonus, it made me feel thinner too! hehe





flower71 said:


> Oh well done! It's perfect! I am wearing mine nearly everyday winter has been mild lately!
> Here I am wearing it over a dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2460907


Amazing trench coats, ladies. One of these beauties is def on my wish list!! I'm just a little scared to get a light colored one, once I got foundation on a lovely trench coat and it didn't come off again. Maybe black will be better


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> lovely Acne booties Copenhagen...Sales month is always bad


Thank you, and yes sale is always bad when you made a 1 ish promise


----------



## neenabengals

COPENHAGEN said:


> Amazing trench coats, ladies. One of these beauties is def on my wish list!! I'm just a little scared to get a light colored one, once I got foundation on a lovely trench coat and it didn't come off again. Maybe black will be better



Thanks Copenhagen, Flower71 and Jellybebe for your lovely comments about my trench.  I need to find the time to try it on again properly with different outfits at home but I do think its a keeper.  I just keep shuddering at the sticker shock on the price of it!!!  I need to remind myself that I managed to fund half of the purchase through selling some old pandora jewellery and consigning lots of clothes!  It makes me feel better - like I've not spent as much haha  

Flower - LOVE your black trench!  Is that your Marystowe?  I tried that one on, it looked amazing, really great colour too - if I wear my trench a lot, I would love to buy another shorter one in black in a couple of years - that way, I think I would have every eventuality covered 

Copenhagen - you have me wincing thinking about spilling foundation!  EEK! I know that choosing 'honey' isnt perhaps the most practical colour when I have an 19 month old son haha.  But I desperately wanted a lighter colour for my first trench as I only really wear black and grey and wanted a coat that would add 'something' to my wardrobe (and be summer appropriate).  My boyfriend jokes that I am a secret goth as I dont really have any colour in my wardrobe apart from one red biker jacket!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengals said:


> Thanks Copenhagen, Flower71 and Jellybebe for your lovely comments about my trench.  I need to find the time to try it on again properly with different outfits at home but I do think its a keeper.  I just keep shuddering at the sticker shock on the price of it!!!  I need to remind myself that I managed to fund half of the purchase through selling some old pandora jewellery and consigning lots of clothes!  It makes me feel better - like I've not spent as much haha
> 
> Flower - LOVE your black trench!  Is that your Marystowe?  I tried that one on, it looked amazing, really great colour too - if I wear my trench a lot, I would love to buy another shorter one in black in a couple of years - that way, I think I would have every eventuality covered
> 
> *Copenhagen - you have me wincing thinking about spilling foundation!  EEK! I know that choosing 'honey' isnt perhaps the most practical colour when I have an 19 month old son haha.  But I desperately wanted a lighter colour for my first trench as I only really wear black and grey and wanted a coat that would add 'something' to my wardrobe (and be summer appropriate).  My boyfriend jokes that I am a secret goth as I dont really have any colour in my wardrobe apart from one red biker jacket!*


I'm sure you will be fine! I was really careless when I tried on foundation in a store, I squeezed it out and stained the arm of the jacket. 

I love the beige toned trench coats as well, I just think I'm too clumsy to invest in a Burberry one


----------



## ennna

COPENHAGEN said:


> This month was crazy as expected. Besides the T by Alexander Wang dress and Mulbery Alexa bag I got these booties and shirt from Acne plus some shirts from Zara.
> 
> View attachment 2460254
> View attachment 2460255



I have the same shirt! The fit is just really nice.

I did focus on buying less last year, because I think it's just crazy to buy that many clothes and not even wear everything. I think I bought a little less (still a lot... haha), but more important: the things I bought didn't end up unworn in my closet (okay, a few things... not as many as before). I really notice that because I think about how I'll wear something before buying, it's easier to stand in front of my closet and wear a nice, different outfit everyday without having to spend a lot of time to find a combination.


----------



## lucywife

COPENHAGEN said:


> This month was crazy as expected. Besides the T by Alexander Wang dress and Mulbery Alexa bag I got these booties and shirt from Acne plus some shirts from Zara.
> 
> View attachment 2460254
> View attachment 2460255


love these booties! Are they comfortable? 

I pre-ordered these shoes (should arrive in March) and ANOTHER sweater (supposed to get by September)! 

Now I'm eyeing a straight red skirt, I rarely wear skirts, but deal is too good to pass, I pre-ordered it in size 36, received in October, and sent back because it was too big and frankly-too expensive. The one I'm looking at is in sz. 34. I don't know what to do, should I get it or not...


----------



## lucywife

I also received my SO bag last week, I'm glad I got it right before the price hike, but it ruined my plans a little.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

lucywife said:


> love these booties! Are they comfortable?
> 
> I pre-ordered these shoes (should arrive in March) and ANOTHER sweater (supposed to get by September)!
> 
> Now I'm eyeing a straight red skirt, I rarely wear skirts, but deal is too good to pass, I pre-ordered it in size 36, received in October, and sent back because it was too big and frankly-too expensive. The one I'm looking at is in sz. 34. I don't know what to do, should I get it or not...


Yes I love to wear them! They're not as comfortable as Acne Pistol (if you have/have tried them) but the heel is also a bit higher.

Love the skirt, classic but unique. I think you should get it in 34


----------



## lucywife

COPENHAGEN said:


> Yes I love to wear them! They're not as comfortable as Acne Pistol (if you have/have tried them) but the heel is also a bit higher.
> 
> Love the skirt, classic but unique. I think you should get it in 34


Thanks, but you're probably thinking about the one on the photo? I was showing the sweater, it's from pre-fall 2014.
The red skirt I did buy (maybe I will send it back) is from last season fall-winter 13-14, but they all look pretty much the same. 
Where are you buying Acne shoes from?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

lucywife said:


> Thanks, but you're probably thinking about the one on the photo? I was showing the sweater, it's from pre-fall 2014.
> The red skirt I did buy (maybe I will send it back) is from last season fall-winter 13-14, but they all look pretty much the same.
> Where are you buying Acne shoes from?


Ah, yes I was! I love the one in the picture  The sweater is lovely too.

This pair is from the Acne store in Hamburg and I have another pair from Shoescribe.com. They have the Cypress ones on Mytheresa: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/cypress-leather-ankle-boots-228891.html


----------



## lucywife

COPENHAGEN said:


> Ah, yes I was! I love the one in the picture  The sweater is lovely too.
> 
> This pair is from the Acne store in Hamburg and I have another pair from Shoescribe.com. They have the Cypress ones on Mytheresa: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/cypress-leather-ankle-boots-228891.html


Thanks! Somehow I never paid attention to their shoes and they look so cool  .


----------



## citrus

lucywife said:


> love these booties! Are they comfortable?
> 
> I pre-ordered these shoes (should arrive in March) and ANOTHER sweater (supposed to get by September)!
> 
> Now I'm eyeing a straight red skirt, I rarely wear skirts, but deal is too good to pass, I pre-ordered it in size 36, received in October, and sent back because it was too big and frankly-too expensive. The one I'm looking at is in sz. 34. I don't know what to do, should I get it or not...



Love the loafers and sweater, can I ask what brand the sweater is? It's such a great fitted look.
Congrats on your SO, understand though that its upset your plans
I keep reminding myself to keep something up my sleeve in case Hermes comes through this year. Oh and get the skirt!!!


----------



## lucywife

citrus said:


> Love the loafers and sweater, can I ask what brand the sweater is? It's such a great fitted look.
> Congrats on your SO, understand though that its upset your plans
> I keep reminding myself to keep something up my sleeve in case Hermes comes through this year. Oh and get the skirt!!!


Thank you  the sweater is Nina Ricci, pre-fall trunkshow is on at moda operandi right now until the end of this week, I think. 
I'm really looking forward to get the loafers though, they are not fashion-forward and grandma looking for some, but really are the most comfortable and wearable type of footwear ever for me. Loving the high heels and admire people who can fly in them from sunrise to sunset effortlessly, but I'm not one of them.


----------



## jellybebe

Still haven't bought anything this month! Although there are so many things I want, but I am trying to be more picky and consider what I truly want rather than what I want fleetingly.


----------



## muamua

I had an interview in NYC so I went shopping after the interview, and I got a black Roger Vivier flats in Saks...It is weird that I tried it in the store and it was perfect fit but when I tried it at home, it was a little bit tight...I was also looking for a nude one with heels..

For the previous purchase, the carven navy coat, I got it in size 36 and it is very tight but I cant return it because it was on final sale. I have to say, I gained at least 20 pounds in the past a few months. I really should go diet again.


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> I had an interview in NYC so I went shopping after the interview, and I got a black Roger Vivier flats in Saks...It is weird that I tried it in the store and it was perfect fit but when I tried it at home, it was a little bit tight...I was also looking for a nude one with heels..
> 
> For the previous purchase, the carven navy coat, I got it in size 36 and it is very tight but I cant return it because it was on final sale. I have to say, I gained at least 20 pounds in the past a few months. I really should go diet again.




I love Vivier flats, I need to get a pair eventually. What time of day did you try the flats? I think our feet swell more as the day goes on, so maybe your feet were more swollen when you got home?


----------



## fightthesunrise

^^ I was trying to mention that about the swollen feet, but TPF app was acting up on me. The same thing happened to me with a pair of Ferragamo flats I bought at Heathrow. They eventually ended up stretching out a bit, but the process was painful.


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> I love Vivier flats, I need to get a pair eventually. What time of day did you try the flats? I think our feet swell more as the day goes on, so maybe your feet were more swollen when you got home?





fightthesunrise said:


> ^^ I was trying to mention that about the swollen feet, but TPF app was acting up on me. The same thing happened to me with a pair of Ferragamo flats I bought at Heathrow. They eventually ended up stretching out a bit, but the process was painful.



Thank you Jellybebe, I tried it on in the morning...So, I guess it is normal? I saw Chloe flats on your wishlist at Saks as well. I am struggling with the color and I agree with others in this thread, it is very flat...

Thanks, fightthesunrise. I hate the process too. Every time I got new shoes, my feet gonna be tortured for a while, even if with my sneakers. So, I ended up buying little shoes but I need those flats(


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> Thank you Jellybebe, I tried it on in the morning...So, I guess it is normal? I saw Chloe flats on your wishlist at Saks as well. I am struggling with the color and I agree with others in this thread, it is very flat...
> 
> Thanks, fightthesunrise. I hate the process too. Every time I got new shoes, my feet gonna be tortured for a while, even if with my sneakers. So, I ended up buying little shoes but I need those flats(




Even though the Chloes are really flat I still want them! 

Yes it's normal for feet to swell in the afternoon. Maybe try shoes on then, instead of the morning?


----------



## Myrkur

Wow I haven't been here for months! Going to read back a few pages ( a few .. há! ) and this year I really need to do to one-ish a month, because last year was abnormal absurdly crazy lol .


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> This month was crazy as expected. Besides the T by Alexander Wang dress and Mulbery Alexa bag I got these booties and shirt from Acne plus some shirts from Zara.
> 
> View attachment 2460254
> View attachment 2460255



These boots are amazing! I think I like them more then the pistol boots ....


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I'm looking for a new work bag since I'm tired of using my Longchamp and some of my other bags have been too small for everyday. I'm currently using a vintage Chanel tote, since my medium PS1's clasp came unscrewed! (Not sure how I'm going to get that fixed, but that is another issue). I have been eyeing the Saint Laurent reversible tote. Does anyone have it? What do you think? I carry a long wallet, iPhone, keys, sunglasses, a pouch for makeup and small necessities, an iPad, various papers (but not files), and other random things like snacks, tissues, hand cream and powder sunscreen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404952



The leather of that bag doesn't look too steady, but maybe it's just the photo. But it just looks like if you are going to stuff it too much, the leather will crack.


----------



## Myrkur

A few new things I got last year:

This was a christmas present from my sister, it was a limited edition in light pink and white. 







I also got a new Céline mini as a christmas present from my mum  






And my fur coat has finally arrived, they didn't use coyote fur eventually but used cross fox. I love it!! I am planning to buy a mink one at the same furrier end this year when I go back. I'm so pleased with the quality.


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Oh so lucky for xmas in the sun...I miss that so much, I had planned on going South during the xmas break, but now I will be stuck in the cold...change of plan. Oh well, you know you'll have to show us pics of Bali?



Just a few photos from the zoo ..


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> These boots are amazing! I think I like them more then the pistol boots ....


Thank you  I have the Pistol boots too, they are great when it's snowing outside, but you still don't want to go to work in Ugg boots  Also they are a little more comfy.

And: OMG OMG OMG I'm dying over your beautiful fur coat and Celine bag. You have amazing taste


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> A few new things I got last year:
> 
> This was a christmas present from my sister, it was a limited edition in light pink and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a new Céline mini as a christmas present from my mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my fur coat has finally arrived, they didn't use coyote fur eventually but used cross fox. I love it!! I am planning to buy a mink one at the same furrier end this year when I go back. I'm so pleased with the quality.



Amazing!!! I love that fur very much. Would you kindly let me know who made this please?


----------



## Jesssh

Myrkur said:


> A few new things I got last year:
> 
> This was a christmas present from my sister, it was a limited edition in light pink and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a new Céline mini as a christmas present from my mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my fur coat has finally arrived, they didn't use coyote fur eventually but used cross fox. I love it!! I am planning to buy a mink one at the same furrier end this year when I go back. I'm so pleased with the quality.



O. M. G.


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> A few new things I got last year:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a christmas present from my sister, it was a limited edition in light pink and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a new Céline mini as a christmas present from my mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my fur coat has finally arrived, they didn't use coyote fur eventually but used cross fox. I love it!! I am planning to buy a mink one at the same furrier end this year when I go back. I'm so pleased with the quality.




Wow! You look just stunning as always!


----------



## neenabengals

Myrkur said:


> A few new things I got last year:
> 
> This was a christmas present from my sister, it was a limited edition in light pink and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a new Céline mini as a christmas present from my mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my fur coat has finally arrived, they didn't use coyote fur eventually but used cross fox. I love it!! I am planning to buy a mink one at the same furrier end this year when I go back. I'm so pleased with the quality.




Beautiful additions to your wardrobe


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Just got these Howsty boots which I've lusted after since last year, and they were 50% off. This sale has to end soon I keep finding pieces I want  Back to 1 ish in February!!


----------



## Jesssh

COPENHAGEN said:


> Just got these Howsty boots which I've lusted after since last year, and they were 50% off. This sale has to end soon I keep finding pieces I want  Back to 1 ish in February!!
> 
> View attachment 2475169



Cute!


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> A few new things I got last year:
> 
> This was a christmas present from my sister, it was a limited edition in light pink and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a new Céline mini as a christmas present from my mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my fur coat has finally arrived, they didn't use coyote fur eventually but used cross fox. I love it!! I am planning to buy a mink one at the same furrier end this year when I go back. I'm so pleased with the quality.


Thanks for all these pics, you look fab as always...And I love that Céline, you were spoilt rotten for Xmas


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you  I have the Pistol boots too, they are great when it's snowing outside, but you still don't want to go to work in Ugg boots  Also they are a little more comfy.
> 
> And: OMG OMG OMG I'm dying over your beautiful fur coat and Celine bag. You have amazing taste



Thank you! I sold my pistol boots because I stopped wearing them much often anymore, but now I miss them though.. I just need some basic black ankle boots. 



muamua said:


> Amazing!!! I love that fur very much. Would you kindly let me know who made this please?



Thank you! I will send you a pm 



Jesssh said:


> O. M. G.







jellybebe said:


> Wow! You look just stunning as always!



Thank you! 



neenabengals said:


> Beautiful additions to your wardrobe



Thanks! 



flower71 said:


> Thanks for all these pics, you look fab as always...And I love that Céline, you were spoilt rotten for Xmas



Thank you! Ooooh yes I know... . But so where they  ha!   Oh well.. we skipped christmas presents the year before, so I guess that's a good excuse to do big presents this year right?!


----------



## Myrkur

I just ordered my first item for this month! Hermes belt in black and etoupe in size 32 with a palladium buckle. I actually wanted the silver metal/ the standard buckle, but it kept telling me it was sold out, even though it is still on the website.. But this came close.  I've been hesitating for a long while now, because I think it's so expensive for a belt, but I know I will love it, because I haven't been let down by H so far! (except my jumping boots  )


----------



## Myrkur

So far this is my wish list for this year: 
- Balenciaga City in Black
- Balenciaga Leather Jacket
- Chanel beige classic flats
- Christian Louboutin Pigalle Black Kid 100, Pigalle Nude 100
- Hermes carrés 70 in different colors
- Hermes clic-h in different colors
- Oliver Goldsmith Manhattan sunglasses
- Another fur coat, probably mink (end of this year)


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> So far this is my wish list for this year:
> - Balenciaga City in Black
> - Balenciaga Leather Jacket
> - Chanel beige classic flats
> - Christian Louboutin Pigalle Black Kid 100, Pigalle Nude 100
> - Hermes carrés 70 in different colors
> - Hermes clic-h in different colors
> - Oliver Goldsmith Manhattan sunglasses
> - Another fur coat, probably mink (end of this year)




Great list! Love the City, it's a great bag. I am eyeing the LV SC, I keep looking for the ultimate bag and I wonder if this might be it? The City comes close but it's a bit small for travel and day to day.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Great list! Love the City, it's a great bag. I am eyeing the LV SC, I keep looking for the ultimate bag and I wonder if this might be it? The City comes close but it's a bit small for travel and day to day.



Ooh I love that bag too!! But I already have a speedy, but don't use it too often. I don't know if it's the print, but I think the size is good for me since I don't bring much stuff mostly. For travel it's too small, but I have a keep all for that! But isn't the SC smaller then the city or is it just me?


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Ooh I love that bag too!! But I already have a speedy, but don't use it too often. I don't know if it's the print, but I think the size is good for me since I don't bring much stuff mostly. For travel it's too small, but I have a keep all for that! But isn't the SC smaller then the city or is it just me?




I want the regular SC not the PM size, which is more like the speedy. I really want a keepall too. I stopped buying LV a while ago but I still like these two bags and would like to get them both this year.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Myrkur said:


> I just ordered my first item for this month! Hermes belt in black and etoupe in size 32 with a palladium buckle. I actually wanted the silver metal/ the standard buckle, but it kept telling me it was sold out, even though it is still on the website.. But this came close.  I've been hesitating for a long while now, because I think it's so expensive for a belt, but I know I will love it, because I haven't been let down by H so far! (except my jumping boots  )




I love the look of the jumping boots! What happened with them?

Congrats on the belt, btw! Etoupe is such a versatile color, so despite it being such a splurge, I know you'll get a lot of use out of it! The H website is a little wonky in that way, saying that it's still in stock when it isn't. Grr.


----------



## neenabengals

Myrkur said:


> I just ordered my first item for this month! Hermes belt in black and etoupe in size 32 with a palladium buckle. I actually wanted the silver metal/ the standard buckle, but it kept telling me it was sold out, even though it is still on the website.. But this came close.  I've been hesitating for a long while now, because I think it's so expensive for a belt, but I know I will love it, because I haven't been let down by H so far! (except my jumping boots  )



Belt twins! I have this exact belt (with a silver hammered H buckle), bought it about 4 years ago - it still looks like new.  Hope you like it when you get it.


----------



## shoes319

I am trying this minimalist approach - less is more - always have been one to sell at consignment shops (one local and sending my better things to Boston for a bit more money) - but really being aware and thinking about purchases before is hard!  I am trying to limit myself to one new bag this year (I've bought and sold so many over the years it's exhausting!) and usually keep about 10 or under...and know now what works for me as far as style (I have a balenciaga city; lv speedy; lv neverfull, lv pochette, hermes plume; goyard tote) so have my needs covered but would like to add maybe an alma.  I am focusing on an upcoming Italy trip (my dream) in September so I think this will help me curb other spending too by focusing on simple things to bring; hoping to buy a Burberry packable trench; just bought some good mephisto walking shoes; oh and just bought a new camera too  ok my spending for January is done!
Here's my list:

one bag (maybe an alma)
Burberry packable trench;
cashmere long cardigan
agl flats
agl sandals

weeding out and being content is the hard part I think!


----------



## jellybebe

So I didn't buy anything this month, but I am contemplating getting an HG handbag preloved for Feb... Part of me thinks I should just save the money but part of me isn't sure if I will ever find this handbag for this price.


----------



## jellybebe

jellybebe said:


> So I didn't buy anything this month, but I am contemplating getting an HG handbag preloved for Feb... Part of me thinks I should just save the money but part of me isn't sure if I will ever find this handbag for this price.




Nevermind... The bag sold right under my nose! I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

jellybebe said:


> Great list! Love the City, it's a great bag. I am eyeing the LV SC, I keep looking for the ultimate bag and I wonder if this might be it? The City comes close but it's a bit small for travel and day to day.






Myrkur said:


> Ooh I love that bag too!! But I already have a speedy, but don't use it too often. I don't know if it's the print, but I think the size is good for me since I don't bring much stuff mostly. For travel it's too small, but I have a keep all for that! But isn't the SC smaller then the city or is it just me?




I recently got a Black 2013 Classic City and don't find it too small at all! In fact, I use it primarily when I need a larger bag. It sure is a workhorse


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Nevermind... The bag sold right under my nose! I guess it wasn't meant to be.


You must be quite disappointed but as you said, it wasn't meant to be...What was it? A LV SC bag? I am quite through with the sales (but I nearly got a SL duffle bag, but I would prefer THE SC in navy or black medium size so I shall wait for my next HG even if it means in a few years)...
So far, I did get a few items this month: all on sale (50 to 60%off) and on my wishlist
Hudson leather/suede jeans
SL cashmere sweater in red, gorgeous!
2 pairs of Golden Goose sneakers (I am addicted, I know)


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> You must be quite disappointed but as you said, it wasn't meant to be...What was it? A LV SC bag? I am quite through with the sales (but I nearly got a SL duffle bag, but I would prefer THE SC in navy or black medium size so I shall wait for my next HG even if it means in a few years)...
> So far, I did get a few items this month: all on sale (50 to 60%off) and on my wishlist
> Hudson leather/suede jeans
> SL cashmere sweater in red, gorgeous!
> 2 pairs of Golden Goose sneakers (I am addicted, I know)




Oh Flower you know me so well! It was a cobalt SC in the regular size. It was quite a good price too, which was the best part. I was hoping to use it as a work and travel bag. Oh well. Maybe someday the opportunity will come again...


----------



## Jesssh

This one is for February:




Coach Mini Borough Bag in Retro Colorblock.

So I'm at 2 for January (blue pumps and brown slim pant) and 1 for February.

I'm winding down - ready to get more creative with the stuff I have.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Myrkur said:


> So far this is my wish list for this year:
> - Balenciaga City in Black
> - Balenciaga Leather Jacket
> - Chanel beige classic flats
> - Christian Louboutin Pigalle Black Kid 100, Pigalle Nude 100
> - Hermes carrés 70 in different colors
> - Hermes clic-h in different colors
> - Oliver Goldsmith Manhattan sunglasses
> - Another fur coat, probably mink (end of this year)



What a fab list!! Wish I could afford such an extensive one  sad panda.


----------



## Jesssh

Well, just as I was winding down my purchases, I found these wedge sneakers on the nike site for 20% off:




Sometimes I want to wear wedge sneakers and my olive ones don't work with the outfit, so I wanted a cool-toned neutral color.  I thought about the black ash wedge sneakers. They were cuter than the nikes, but not as comfortable, and I thought I'd choose to wear my black booties instead. So I decided I wanted the more comfy nikes in gray, and they had some on sale! I hope they are not too light. I'll spray them with Apple Garde.

Still, in the pic they look a little dowdy and boring. I think they'll look better IRL, and with a cute outfit. Maybe I need to change up the shoelaces. Any suggestions? I'm thinking some sort of neutral tweed-look laces if I can find some. On Amazon they have solid colors: turquoise and dark magenta, maybe taupe, IDK.


----------



## lucywife

shoes319 said:


> I am trying this minimalist approach - less is more - always have been one to sell at consignment shops (one local and sending my better things to Boston for a bit more money) - but really being aware and thinking about purchases before is hard!  I am trying to limit myself to one new bag this year (I've bought and sold so many over the years it's exhausting!) and usually keep about 10 or under...and know now what works for me as far as style (I have a balenciaga city; lv speedy; lv neverfull, lv pochette, hermes plume; goyard tote) so have my needs covered but would like to add maybe an alma.  I am focusing on an upcoming Italy trip (my dream) in September so I think this will help me curb other spending too by focusing on simple things to bring; hoping to buy a Burberry packable trench; just bought some good mephisto walking shoes; oh and just bought a new camera too  ok my spending for January is done!
> Here's my list:
> 
> one bag (maybe an alma)
> Burberry packable trench;
> cashmere long cardigan
> agl flats
> agl sandals
> 
> weeding out and being content is the hard part I think!


Can I ask you which consigner you send your items to in Boston? PM is you can.
I'm consigning locally to one store, but can't say that I am happy.

Good idea to have a list!
All I want for now is a fitted short light-grey leather jacket, perforated leather would be nice, but not critical, so I'm keeping my eyes open.
I bought a LV wool dress yesterday and I am done for February already : /


----------



## shoes319

lucywife said:


> Can I ask you which consigner you send your items to in Boston? PM is you can.
> I'm consigning locally to one store, but can't say that I am happy.
> 
> Good idea to have a list!
> All I want for now is a fitted short light-grey leather jacket, perforated leather would be nice, but not critical, so I'm keeping my eyes open.
> I bought a LV wool dress yesterday and I am done for February already : /




Hi there- I send to Second Time Around on Newbury St - have for years I'm a couple of hours away so I just send it in...


----------



## lucywife

shoes319 said:


> Hi there- I send to Second Time Around on Newbury St - have for years I'm a couple of hours away so I just send it in...


Thanks  I'll stop by, I even have their notecard, I think.
Do they have draconian policies over there?


----------



## redgreenblue

Such a great idea to limit the amount of shopping items! I am very tempted to join in.
And to the best of my knowledge, I only bought one item in January.

Have to come up with a list.


----------



## neenabengals

Hurray, I made it through Jan with one (albeit massive) purchase - my burberry trench.   I am so proud of myself.

I keep a database of purchases and was so satisfied to log just one purchase - compared to 9 items of clothing I bought last Jan!

For Feb, I have bought an Anita Ko ear cuff (to go with my Anita Ko single arrow earring - a xmas present) but accessories dont count  

I do need a nice silk blouse for work - have my eye on one from Hobbs.

Fingers crossed I can make it through Feb with just the one-ish purchase too!


----------



## Myrkur

neenabengals said:


> Hurray, I made it through Jan with one (albeit massive) purchase - my burberry trench.   I am so proud of myself.
> 
> I keep a database of purchases and was so satisfied to log just one purchase - compared to 9 items of clothing I bought last Jan!
> 
> For Feb, I have bought an Anita Ko ear cuff (to go with my Anita Ko single arrow earring - a xmas present) but accessories dont count
> 
> I do need a nice silk blouse for work - have my eye on one from Hobbs.
> 
> Fingers crossed I can make it through Feb with just the one-ish purchase too!




Me too!! I only bought the H belt &#128513;


----------



## jellybebe

Wow so nothing for January! For Feb I have bought a couple of LE Diptyque candles, but I don't think that counts. I don't have any purchases planned for this month because it's still too cold to wear cute shoes. I'm still somewhat tempted to get the Chloe flats, but I will probably wait until it warms up, otherwise they will just sit there uselessly. I am selling a few bags this month, yay!


----------



## JDN

I preordered a Boy Chanel for February....and I'm thinking I'm gonna try to not purchase anything between now and when it actually comes in....try being the key word here...so excited for the bag!!!!


----------



## citrus

Everyone is doing great!!! Thanks for sharing, keeps me motivated.

One purchase for February, $85 tee


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am ready to rejoin the club! Had a disastrous last Q as I had to buy many new sweaters. Had to throw out all the poorly made ones that I accumulated over the years. So it, felt good (despite all that purchases) knowing that now I have a sensible and hardworking fall/winter ensemble. 

Then, January arrived! I was very careful with my Sales purchases. Could not resist a champagne gold Varina (30% off) and a flower print peplum dress from Zara at 60%off. Also found my perfect ankle boots at 50%.


----------



## Myrkur

lucywife said:


> Can I ask you which consigner you send your items to in Boston? PM is you can.
> I'm consigning locally to one store, but can't say that I am happy.
> 
> Good idea to have a list!
> All I want for now is a fitted short light-grey leather jacket, perforated leather would be nice, but not critical, so I'm keeping my eyes open.
> I bought a LV wool dress yesterday and I am done for February already : /



Do you have a pic of the wool dress?


----------



## Myrkur

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am ready to rejoin the club! Had a disastrous last Q as I had to buy many new sweaters. Had to throw out all the poorly made ones that I accumulated over the years. So it, felt good (despite all that purchases) knowing that now I have a sensible and hardworking fall/winter ensemble.
> 
> Then, January arrived! I was very careful with my Sales purchases. Could not resist a champagne gold Varina (30% off) and a flower print peplum dress from Zara at 60%off. Also found my perfect ankle boots at 50%.


----------



## Myrkur

JDN said:


> I preordered a Boy Chanel for February....and I'm thinking I'm gonna try to not purchase anything between now and when it actually comes in....try being the key word here...so excited for the bag!!!!



You will be so happy once you have the boy, I love it! What leather/color/size did you choose?


----------



## JDN

Myrkur said:


> You will be so happy once you have the boy, I love it! What leather/color/size did you choose?




I got the medium black with black hw...not sure what leather it is...


----------



## lucywife

Myrkur said:


> Do you have a pic of the wool dress?



I'll make one and pm you if you want


----------



## lucywife

JDN said:


> I got the medium black with black hw...not sure what leather it is...
> 
> View attachment 2489754



Beautiful! Looks ink blue on my screen


----------



## JDN

lucywife said:


> Beautiful! Looks ink blue on my screen




Thanks! It does, doesn't it? Mine can't wait to see it in person!!! And hope it's everything I imagine it to be


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> I got the medium black with black hw...not sure what leather it is...
> 
> View attachment 2489754




Wow! I'm sure you will love the Boy.


----------



## Myrkur

JDN said:


> I got the medium black with black hw...not sure what leather it is...
> 
> View attachment 2489754



That is just beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

lucywife said:


> I'll make one and pm you if you want



Ha, that's ok! Don't have to go through the effort if you don't want


----------



## Straight-Laced

JDN said:


> I got the medium black with black hw...not sure what leather it is...
> 
> View attachment 2489754



This is fabulous!  I absolutely love black on black


----------



## Straight-Laced

I'm in a bit of quandary and hoping that some discerning subscribers to this thread can help me out 

I have a store credit note that is about to expire.  Believe it or not I can't find anything I really want or need in the entire store!  
So I'm looking at some Saint Laurent bags.  
Bear in mind I already own a Duffle 6 in black velour suede (love!!) and a medium Betty bag in black with black hardware (love!).




Marine blue all leather Duffle 6



Bordeaux all leather Duffle 6


----------



## Straight-Laced

...



small YSL black leather bag (can't remember what it's called)

I decided not to include the Betty I was initially considering. 

Any thoughts???


----------



## Ebonynoir

In January I bought 3sweaters and a winter jacket which are on a list I made last year. 
I forgot I also bought mulberry rainboots and a new Nike to replace the old one

The only thing I've bought this month is this Malene Birge silk scarf


----------



## JDN

Straight-Laced said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> small YSL black leather bag (can't remember what it's called)
> 
> I decided not to include the Betty I was initially considering.
> 
> Any thoughts???




Loving this small black bag


----------



## LocksAndKeys

JDN said:


> I got the medium black with black hw...not sure what leather it is...
> 
> View attachment 2489754


Congrats, JDN! That Boy is gorgeous and so unique. Be sure to post pictures once it arrives. I'm planning on getting the Medium Black Quilted Boy with aged silver hardware in a few weeks. Very exciting!


----------



## shoes319

I bought the packable Burberry trench (with my upcoming trip to Italy in the fall in mind) - I have one similar but it is thicker and has a liner, and I have another A-line - I am planning on selling both to help the fund...it's not easy parting with some things lol!  Next on my list is a pair of Jenni Kayne flats...next month!


----------



## Jesssh

Straight-Laced said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> small YSL black leather bag (can't remember what it's called)
> 
> I decided not to include the Betty I was initially considering.
> 
> Any thoughts???



I loved the large sac de jour when I tried it on:

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...-jour-bag-in-black-leather_cod45225501pc.html

The one I tried on was black leather with suede sides - beautiful! More of a work bag, I think. It looks like they have smaller ones in lots of colors.

I like the little shoulder bag in the quoted pic too.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> small YSL black leather bag (can't remember what it's called)
> 
> I decided not to include the Betty I was initially considering.
> 
> Any thoughts???




This one! It's amazing!


----------



## Straight-Laced

JDN said:


> Loving this small black bag





Jesssh said:


> I loved the large sac de jour when I tried it on:
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...-jour-bag-in-black-leather_cod45225501pc.html
> 
> The one I tried on was black leather with suede sides - beautiful! More of a work bag, I think. It looks like they have smaller ones in lots of colors.
> 
> I like the little shoulder bag in the quoted pic too.





jellybebe said:


> This one! It's amazing!




Thanks!!!  The small YSL bag is lovely, I just wish I could get excited about it.  I don't like bringing anything new home (especially a bag!!) unless I _really really_ want it, but this is an expiring store credit so. . .  
Jesssh ITA the SDJ is a beauty but they don't have the colour/size combinations I like in stock right now.


----------



## Jesssh

Whoops! I went on a gap online shopping spree again. One of the bloggers posted a super-cute outfit on the OOTD thread with my white jeans, my tan boots and a patterned button-down shirt, so I decided I needed patterned button-down shirts in my wardrobe. This was the first to arrive - just in time for Valentine's Day:




100% cotton, incredibly soft, perfect for my skin tone, and very well made for $35 (with coupon code). It's suitable for work or casual wear. Very pleased with this one. 

It's snug in the shoulders (I have big shoulders ), loose in the waist, but drapes a little so I don't think I'll alter it, especially since all the seam allowances are turned under and topstitched. I'm starting to lose weight again, so maybe a little body mass will come off my arms. 

I guess I'm at 2 items for January, 3 for February, so far.....


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Straight-Laced said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> small YSL black leather bag (can't remember what it's called)
> 
> I decided not to include the Betty I was initially considering.
> 
> Any thoughts???


I LOVE this bag


----------



## jellybebe

I am strongly debating these leather pants and this Iro jacket... What do you all think?


----------



## fightthesunrise

jellybebe said:


> I am strongly debating these leather pants and this Iro jacket... What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504205
> View attachment 2504208




LOVE the jacket, but not a fan of the pants.


----------



## jellybebe

fightthesunrise said:


> LOVE the jacket, but not a fan of the pants.




I love the pants! I have been obsessed with slouchy silhouettes lately. But they are a bit pricey, although less than the standard $1K I am used to seeing with leather pants.


----------



## fightthesunrise

jellybebe said:


> I love the pants! I have been obsessed with slouchy silhouettes lately. But they are a bit pricey, although less than the standard $1K I am used to seeing with leather pants.




If you love them, can afford them, and can make it work with several items in your wardrobe, I say get them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I love the pants! I have been obsessed with slouchy silhouettes lately. But they are a bit pricey, although less than the standard $1K I am used to seeing with leather pants.



Slouchy leather pants are an essential for me.  
I managed to get mine on sale but for the amount of wear I've had from them I wouldn't have regretted paying full price


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Slouchy leather pants are an essential for me.
> 
> I managed to get mine on sale but for the amount of wear I've had from them I wouldn't have regretted paying full price




Which ones do you have? I bought a pair from One Teaspoon but of course they were too small and ended up selling out in my size everywhere so I had to give them away. Now I have a faux leather pair and they are great, but I still want a real leather pair.


----------



## redgreenblue

I have to admit, I have no experience with leather pants. Although I like the look, I always think it is too complicated. How do you clean them??


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Which ones do you have? I bought a pair from One Teaspoon but of course they were too small and ended up selling out in my size everywhere so I had to give them away. Now I have a faux leather pair and they are great, but I still want a real leather pair.



Mine are Helmut Lang.  They're at least a year old though.  
I'd like another pair in thinner leather but it's hard to find a flattering style (for me) at a reasonable price so it's a case of sale or nothing.


----------



## Jesssh

Hi Ladies, I need some opinions.

I purchased a pair of nike wedge sneakers in gray. The color is perfect, but I hated the light gray shoelaces they came with (top left). So I ordered shoelaces on Amazon in taupe-gray (middle and bottom right), because the sneakers IRL are slightly warm gray:




Amazon also had (dark-ish) gray shoelaces (top right). I was pretty sure those would be too blue, because I tried some black shoelaces I had on these shoes, and those were too blue against the gray. (Also black was too harsh.)

*What do you think of the taupe-gray shoelaces?* Are they too brown? Or do they look modern, being a different shade of gray?

I also purchased neon pink shoelaces for fun. They will go with some of my clothes.

Here are a couple of links for the shoelaces - they are not cheap to buy or ship:

http://www.amazon.com/BBB-84-FASHIO...sr=8-2&keywords=Shoelacesexpress+athletic+63"

http://www.amazon.com/GG-19-FLAT-AT...sr=8-1&keywords=Shoelacesexpress+athletic+63"


----------



## redgreenblue

I really like what you do with the shoelaces. Both versions. In fact, all three versions, because I also like the original one very much. This is a nice shoe!!
Although I can see everything you are saying, the color question is very difficult to tell on screen. I would even guess the bluish grey would also be an option. It also depends on what else you are wearing.

And i like the neon version, because I have the same color combination in my Nikes. lol.


----------



## Jesssh

redgreenblue said:


> I really like what you do with the shoelaces. Both versions. In fact, all three versions, because I also like the original one very much. This is a nice shoe!!
> Although I can see everything you are saying, the color question is very difficult to tell on screen. I would even guess the bluish grey would also be an option. It also depends on what else you are wearing.
> 
> And i like the neon version, because I have the same color combination in my Nikes. lol.



Thank you for your comments!

In the morning sunlight, the taupe-gray looks like the right color from a distance, at least. In my 3500K kitchen light (at night), it also looks almost correct. In the full-spectrum reveal light, and up close, it starts to look a little brown.

I think it will be OK. Right now, the shoelaces and shoes are closer in color than in the pics. I think the camera may have intensified the blues a little. 

I just want them to look like they were designed with those shoelaces.


----------



## jellybebe

Fell in love with this Anine Bing cashmere sweater, then found it on sale and used a promo code for another 15% off! So excited - my first purchase of the year!


----------



## Jesssh

Here is my gap haul for February - not very "one-ish" but I got 5 items for about $130:




The belt is leather, the rest 100% cotton. Very pleased with the quality so far. The blue gingham shirt is my favorite.


----------



## citrus

Jesssh said:


> Here is my gap haul for February - not very "one-ish" but I got 5 items for about $130:
> 
> View attachment 2509525
> 
> 
> The belt is leather, the rest 100% cotton. Very pleased with the quality so far. The blue gingham shirt is my favorite.



:salute: very much a single purchase at that price.  Impressed they are all cotton at those prices, great choices.


----------



## Jesssh

citrus said:


> :salute: very much a single purchase at that price.  Impressed they are all cotton at those prices, great choices.



Thank you! I think this is the first multiple online order where I didn't return anything.

The seams on the blouses are all turned under too. I could not find one raw edge on those two blouses.

The two knit items are long enough to cover my bum, so I can feel more comfortable wearing the slim knit pants I have.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Only 8 more days to go and I hope I can stick to my 2-this-month goal!!


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Only 8 more days to go and I hope I can stick to my 2-this-month goal!!




Me too!


----------



## fightthesunrise

I did HORRIBLE this month. I really hope next month is better.


----------



## JDN

fightthesunrise said:


> i did horrible this month. I really hope next month is better.




+1


----------



## mellecyn

I found what helps me is to 1-look at the trends 2-pinpoint which key items would represent the selected trend(s) (that I feel are "me"), and make sure I don´t already have it. 3-Go window shopping IRL and online 4-Write down all the clothes I´ve spotted (price and shop) 5-make a list and selection of the key items.
6-purchase.

Example : Spring = flowers, crop tops, pastels...I found 1 structured crop top with a flowers pattern in a pastel pink sort of shades, 200$...BAM! = Key Item for the season grouping 3 trends.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

fightthesunrise said:


> I did HORRIBLE this month. I really hope next month is better.


I'm sure it will be! X 
Although spring collection is out and I personally find it hard not to go crazy in the delicious summer colors  

I bought 3 items this month, which is close to my personal goal of 2. January was bad, bad, bad with horribly 10 items!!! But I love them, it was mostly sale items I'd been eyeing since last season.

I hope to buy a pair of Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers and a Kenzo tee in March and nothing else. Summer dresses will have to wait 'til April...

Have you guys planed your next purchases?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> Me too!



Hooray!!!!)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

With 7 days to go, let's just say that planning is well underway 

I tried on this top in Zara today; love the cut n color. A white skinny jeans (on sale) was one of my Jan purchases so the two would go well perfectly.


----------



## jellybebe

I have preordered these leather pants, but I have not 100% decided if I am going to get them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am also interested in this IM top and scarf.


----------



## Jesssh

The shoelace saga continues....

I decided the taupe shoelaces were too brown for the gray nike wedge sneakers, so I broke down and bought the gray. They are a perfect match - yay!

Of course, I was not going to buy just one color and pay the outrageous shipping charge again. I got purple too! I kind of like them.  I suppose it doesn't matter that I have very little purple in my wardrobe. Maybe I should get more serious about getting a purple bag.... 




At least the taupe shoelaces go with 3 pairs of my other shoes. They can be used as a backup.

I think I'll use the light gray ones that came with the shoes on my backyard work boots (a.k.a. ancient but sturdy hiking boots that are no longer allowed inside the house, IYKWIM). The shoelaces on my work boots are about to break anyway.

I now have pink, purple and gray shoelaces to play with. And some shorter turquoise ones from my skechers if I can get them to fit.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Jesssh said:


> The shoelace saga continues....
> 
> 
> 
> I decided the taupe shoelaces were too brown for the gray nike wedge sneakers, so I broke down and bought the gray. They are a perfect match - yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I was not going to buy just one color and pay the outrageous shipping charge again. I got purple too! I kind of like them.  I suppose it doesn't matter that I have very little purple in my wardrobe. Maybe I should get more serious about getting a purple bag....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2514029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the taupe shoelaces go with 3 pairs of my other shoes. They can be used as a backup.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll use the light gray ones that came with the shoes on my backyard work boots (a.k.a. ancient but sturdy hiking boots that are no longer allowed inside the house, IYKWIM). The shoelaces on my work boots are about to break anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I now have pink, purple and gray shoelaces to play with. And some shorter turquiose ones from my skechers if I can get them to fit.




The gray look perfect! I'm glad you finally found something that wasn't too crazy. I love the neon pink, though! I think I would keep those in just for fun a lot of the time.


----------



## redgreenblue

I love the gray and the neon pink. And I think the taupe gray (and the original ones) are also nice alternatives. I am not so wild about the purple, but this is probably, because I am not so into purple anyway.

And I love how you strive for perfection.  



I only bought one piece in january (gucci vintage bag), and one in february (ferragamo flats). I have no plans for March, but I like to buy end of the month better. I think it makes the challenge a lot easier. In April I will be one week in Barcelona, that will be tough. maybe I shoud shift the March piece to April, thus i would have two pieces for barcelona?


----------



## Jesssh

fightthesunrise said:


> The gray look perfect! I'm glad you finally found something that wasn't too crazy. I love the neon pink, though! I think I would keep those in just for fun a lot of the time.





redgreenblue said:


> I love the gray and the neon pink. And I think the taupe gray (and the original ones) are also nice alternatives. I am not so wild about the purple, but this is probably, because I am not so into purple anyway.
> 
> And I love how you strive for perfection.



Thank you for your comments!

I guess the purple ones will go on my work boots, since I only have one pair of the light gray and two pair of everything else. (My work boots used to be gray anyway.)


----------



## Ms.Hermes

I think I need to start a clean slate in March , Jan & Feb were full of purchases...........


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> I have preordered these leather pants, but I have not 100% decided if I am going to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also interested in this IM top and scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513666
> View attachment 2513667



The top is beautiful!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> Only 8 more days to go and I hope I can stick to my 2-this-month goal!!



With 6 days to go, I caved in. It was a particularly tough weekend with my toddler so DH gave me an hour of alone time and I practically ran into Zara. Le sigh...my new sandals.


----------



## Chinese Warrior




----------



## Chinese Warrior

redgreenblue said:


> I love the gray and the neon pink. And I think the taupe gray (and the original ones) are also nice alternatives. I am not so wild about the purple, but this is probably, because I am not so into purple anyway.
> 
> And I love how you strive for perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> I only bought one piece in january (gucci vintage bag), and one in february (ferragamo flats). I have no plans for March, but I like to buy end of the month better. I think it makes the challenge a lot easier. In April I will be one week in Barcelona, that will be tough. maybe I shoud shift the March piece to April, thus i would have two pieces for barcelona?




I agree that u should shift the March piece to April so that u have more room to shop in Barcelona! I am headed to London in mid march so absolutely no shopping for me till then...


----------



## jellybebe

It's a few days early, but I am going to count this as my March purchase... I saw this necklace and it was the last one and I just fell in love. I think that it will be the perfect accent for so many outfits. It's sold out now, which makes me so glad I got it when I did.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Only two more days but I feel weak! Eying a pair of converse sneakers in red.


----------



## neenabengals

End of the month - woohoo! I am doing sooo much better this year with limiting my purchases

For Feb, I bought the Anita Ko ear cuff and Hobbs silk blouse that I had been eyeing in January.  

I also bought a basic white T and a basic black T shirt.  As they are basics, they dont count.   Plus - not sure whether jewellery counts (ie the ear cuff?)  

For March, I only really have my eye on a few things: 
Whistles midi tube skirt 
Possibly Uniqlo silk polka dot blouse
I also want some nice blue suede mid heel shoes or possibly in red but I havent really seen any I like...


----------



## shoes319

This is new to me - the counting items and trying to limit the money, etc. - but it is fun!  I am slowly getting there - have been purging like crazy and it feels good!  And for February - I truly only bought TWO items!  Woo hoo - that's big for me!  Of course a great pr of Jenni Kayne flats (on sale even) and a Burberry trench - but quality over quanitity....now March is my birthday month so it may be a bit different but I do know what is on my radar and am planning things out...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

New Month..new COUNT!! Relieved!


----------



## jellybebe

I have already gotten one item for March, and am debating on a second or just waiting a few months and getting something bigger.


----------



## citrus

I bought these two jumpers (heading into winter here) for February as well as the t-shirt earlier.
Total spend was around $200 so happy with that.


Already up one for March with a pair of all black New Balance 574, practical though  Keep sharing........


----------



## fightthesunrise

citrus said:


> I bought these two jumpers (heading into winter here) for February as well as the t-shirt earlier.
> 
> Total spend was around $200 so happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already up one for March with a pair of all black New Balance 574, practical though  Keep sharing........




I really like the first one! Where's it from if you don't mind my asking? You did a great job in February!


----------



## citrus

Local chain store Sportsgirl, thank you


----------



## Jesssh

I ordered this on hautelook for March:




A long yellow gold necklace has been on my wish list for years, to add decoration and length to some outfits. This one seemed versatile and a little interesting. I hope it has a good weight to it. It was $119, 14K gold plated sterling silver.

If this works out, my long necklace collection will be complete, with long necklaces in silver, rose gold, and yellow gold.


----------



## muamua

Okay, I am too lazy to take a pic. So, I got a pair of manolo from nm, a navy im jacket from theoutnet and a etoile isabel marant sweater dress in Feb.

Also, I am thinking about getting a simple diamond necklace for my graduation I am thinking about a HW diamond but it cost more than $7k for a .5 carat diamond...Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Myrkur

I've been very good last month, I bought two wool sweaters from Benetton in sale, one wool thin sweater in grey and one wool cardigan in black. They were 30 Euros together. I also got a black jeans from Zara, but I don't like how it fits, so I will sell that one since I don't have the receipt anymore. 

This Saturday (1st of the month lol!) I bought these 3 T-shirts, they are from COS. I am planning to buy a few more white cotton T's from Hush since they all I'm wearing lately.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I got a Kenzo tee and a pair of Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in Taupe. Summer here I come 

Hope I can stick to these and NOT get anything else this month


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> Okay, I am too lazy to take a pic. So, I got a pair of manolo from nm, a navy im jacket from theoutnet and a etoile isabel marant sweater dress in Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am thinking about getting a simple diamond necklace for my graduation I am thinking about a HW diamond but it cost more than $7k for a .5 carat diamond...Any thoughts on it?




I also want a diamond solitaire pendant, although I want a smaller one, maybe 0.3 carats. Graduation is a big deal, you should treat yourself!


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> I've been very good last month, I bought two wool sweaters from Benetton in sale, one wool thin sweater in grey and one wool cardigan in black. They were 30 Euros together. I also got a black jeans from Zara, but I don't like how it fits, so I will sell that one since I don't have the receipt anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> This Saturday (1st of the month lol!) I bought these 3 T-shirts, they are from COS. I am planning to buy a few more white cotton T's from Hush since they all I'm wearing lately.




Nice basics! I wish there was a COS here.


----------



## jellybebe

I have technically met my quota for this month, but I am debating this Zara sweater and a few other things. I am sort of regretful that I passed on Zara's big chunky knits, but I think they had a higher acrylic content. However I usually find that I get tired of my Zara knits because the quality isn't great. I am also considering this APC sweatshirt, although I kind of wish it was a knit..


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> I also want a diamond solitaire pendant, although I want a smaller one, maybe 0.3 carats. Graduation is a big deal, you should treat yourself!


Haha, thanks. I wanted a smaller one too but HW only carries .5 or bigger. The starting price is $7500


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> Haha, thanks. I wanted a smaller one too but HW only carries .5 or bigger. The starting price is $7500




Does it have to be HW? How can you tell who makes it?


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I have technically met my quota for this month, but I am debating this Zara sweater and a few other things. I am sort of regretful that I passed on Zara's big chunky knits, but I think they had a higher acrylic content. However I usually find that I get tired of my Zara knits because the quality isn't great. I am also considering this APC sweatshirt, although I kind of wish it was a knit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528376
> View attachment 2528378



Hi Jelly! Is it this APC top with the wooden buttons on the left shoulder?
http://www.gravitypope.com/clothing/product/6806-apc-coajo-f27129-

I saw it and it's a knit, not a sweatshirt. Cute but a little boxy. ETA:  Oops, sorry I was thinking of another top! It IS a sweatshirt.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Hi Jelly! Is it this APC top with the wooden buttons on the left shoulder?
> http://www.gravitypope.com/clothing/product/6806-apc-coajo-f27129-
> 
> I saw it and it's a knit, not a sweatshirt. Cute but a little boxy. ETA:  Oops, sorry I was thinking of another top! It IS a sweatshirt.




So you saw the knit version? I have a million striped tops but somehow I am always looking for the perfect one...


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> So you saw the knit version? I have a million striped tops but somehow I am always looking for the perfect one...



No, sorry I didn't see a knit version of the APC. I saw many striped tops that day and confused it with a different brand. Do you have the CDG Play? That one looks perfect. I want it but it's hard to get...and maybe a bit small-fitting.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> No, sorry I didn't see a knit version of the APC. I saw many striped tops that day and confused it with a different brand. Do you have the CDG Play? That one looks perfect. I want it but it's hard to get...and maybe a bit small-fitting.




Yeah I hesitated so many times on that one, so I never got it. Ended up with the T-shirt version, but not the same thing.


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> Does it have to be HW? How can you tell who makes it?



Yea, you are right. I dont think ppl will be able to tell who makes the diamond cause it is just a small diamond with the style that any brands might have...Ummm...I will probably just buy a good but non-designer diamond then. Lets see. I will post it if I get one.


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> Yea, you are right. I dont think ppl will be able to tell who makes the diamond cause it is just a small diamond with the style that any brands might have...Ummm...I will probably just buy a good but non-designer diamond then. Lets see. I will post it if I get one.




Well good luck with whatever you decide, and happy shopping!


----------



## jellybebe

Well I just made an unexpected purchase of a limited item that I knew I wouldn't be able to wait for, so I am sort of bittersweet that I didn't stick to my goals for this month. The good (and bad) news is that to make up for it, I am banned for a while. I am also going to try and sell a few more items.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I have technically met my quota for this month, but I am debating this Zara sweater and a few other things. I am sort of regretful that I passed on Zara's big chunky knits, but I think they had a higher acrylic content. However I usually find that I get tired of my Zara knits because the quality isn't great. I am also considering this APC sweatshirt, although I kind of wish it was a knit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528376
> View attachment 2528378



Oh my quote probably didn't work because I can't find my post? Anyway I said that if Petit Bateau is available in your country or ships there, you should definitely try it out. They have marine sweaters in 100% cotton (I believe everything they use is cotton) and it is a very thick fabric for a 'sweatshirt' and so soft! I love it. It is such great quality and not expensive at all.


----------



## Myrkur

Oh I just found out the US website ships to Canada!

Edit: Wow!! The prices are insane though, they are 2x the Europe price


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Oh I just found out the US website ships to Canada!
> 
> Edit: Wow!! The prices are insane though, they are 2x the Europe price




There was a a Petit Bateau mariniere on Shopbop that I really wanted, but it got away from me.


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Oh my quote probably didn't work because I can't find my post? Anyway I said that if Petit Bateau is available in your country or ships there, you should definitely try it out. They have marine sweaters in 100% cotton (I believe everything they use is cotton) and it is a very thick fabric for a 'sweatshirt' and so soft! I love it. It is such great quality and not expensive at all.




Thank you for vouching for Petit Bateau mariniere tops. I found the US website, and I got a coupon code for 25% off! That coupon code offsets the cost of the shipping. Very happy, I just hope it fits because I heard Petit Bateau fits small.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Thank you for vouching for Petit Bateau mariniere tops. I found the US website, and I got a coupon code for 25% off! That coupon code offsets the cost of the shipping. Very happy, I just hope it fits because I heard Petit Bateau fits small.



Yes they do fit small. I'm always an XS but with petit bateau I sometimes need S


----------



## jellybebe

I realized that I keep wanting a pair of kitten heel Rockstuds but keep putting it off. For the rest of this season, I have two goals: Rockstud kitten heels (not sure if I should get black/nude or poudre) and Chloe scalloped nude flats. I will have to wait a while though, as I just made two other small (under $100) purchases besides my IM moccasins.


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> I realized that I keep wanting a pair of kitten heel Rockstuds but keep putting it off. For the rest of this season, I have two goals: Rockstud kitten heels (not sure if I should get black/nude or poudre) and Chloe scalloped nude flats. I will have to wait a while though, as I just made two other small (under $100) purchases besides my IM moccasins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532864
> View attachment 2532865
> View attachment 2532866


Oh, I always want to get those Valentinos in nude...I tried it at Saks and it makes the legs look fabulous! And, I love those Chloes...but I am kind of bankrupt so I will try to get ACNE pistol and repetto flats in March first...


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> Oh, I always want to get those Valentinos in nude...I tried it at Saks and it makes the legs look fabulous! And, I love those Chloes...but I am kind of bankrupt so I will try to get ACNE pistol and repetto flats in March first...




I just realized that I probably don't need two pairs of nude shoes! Thanks for pointing that out. And I am broke too, which is why these will have to wait, if they last that long.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I realized that I keep wanting a pair of kitten heel Rockstuds but keep putting it off. For the rest of this season, I have two goals: Rockstud kitten heels (not sure if I should get black/nude or poudre) and Chloe scalloped nude flats. I will have to wait a while though, as I just made two other small (under $100) purchases besides my IM moccasins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532864
> View attachment 2532865
> View attachment 2532866



I would get the nude/poudre!


----------



## Myrkur

My boyfriend is going to the US for 3 weeks, but all I really want him to bring back is Victoria Secret, because import taxes and stuff is so ridiculously high and a pair of original bass weejuns in black because they don't sell them here in Europe, especially women sizes are extremely hard to find. Can't really think of anything else I would like though what is much cheaper there then here or hard to find .... maybe for the best


----------



## redgreenblue

Myrkur said:


> Can't really think of anything else I would like though what is much cheaper there then here or hard to find ....




Especially U.S. brands are a lot cheaper, for example:
- certain cosmetics e.g. Origins
- many jeans and sneaker brands e.g. Converse
- I would check e.g. Tiffany's,  Diane von Fürstenberg, Rebecca Minkoff  (not sure on these)
- consignment shops are cheaper, but this is difficult if you are not going yourself

Also, you could get brands that are not available in Europe e.g. Kate Spade (they also do not ship internationally).


----------



## jellybebe

So I need some help... I might have the opportunity to buy an item that has long been on my wishlist but I gave up due to it being very difficult to find. However, I mentioned before that I am very focused on getting those two pairs of shoes, the Chloe flats in nude and the kitten heel Rockstuds. If I get this hard to find item, obviously I have to delay getting the shoes even longer. What to do?


----------



## ohitsjen

jellybebe said:


> So I need some help... I might have the opportunity to buy an item that has long been on my wishlist but I gave up due to it being very difficult to find. However, I mentioned before that I am very focused on getting those two pairs of shoes, the Chloe flats in nude and the kitten heel Rockstuds. If I get this hard to find item, obviously I have to delay getting the shoes even longer. What to do?



I'd get the hard to find! It sounds like you've waited a while to get the shoes now, and what's a little longer wait compared to how long you've held out so far? Both the pairs of shoes (which, by the way, are lovely) are part of core collections, and they will pretty much always be there. Who knows when you'll get the next opportunity to purchase the other item on your wishlist?


----------



## Derigueur

Even though i haven't been posting i was doing the oneish a month for the Jan and Feb but I went away and bought some things I kind of needed so March so far is a bit of a right off but from next week I'm off the spending at least until April  I love seeing the gorgeous items everyone puts up and the thought that goes into the purchases really been trying to take a page out of your books


----------



## JDN

My one for the month....and quite possibly for the next few as well...I shouldn't be spending anymore $ lol


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> My one for the month....and quite possibly for the next few as well...I shouldn't be spending anymore $ lol
> 
> View attachment 2536863



Wow!!! Congrats! 



ohitsjen said:


> I'd get the hard to find! It sounds like you've waited a while to get the shoes now, and what's a little longer wait compared to how long you've held out so far? Both the pairs of shoes (which, by the way, are lovely) are part of core collections, and they will pretty much always be there. Who knows when you'll get the next opportunity to purchase the other item on your wishlist?



Thanks for the advice! Still thinking...


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> Wow!!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice! Still thinking...




Thanks jelly!!! It was a totally unexpected purchase


----------



## COPENHAGEN

JDN said:


> Thanks jelly!!! It was a totally unexpected purchase


What a great unexpected purchase  Congrats!!

21 days left with NO shopping, I already got my two items for March... I'll shop for my home instead to keep me of shoes, clothes and bags haha.


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> What a great unexpected purchase  Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 21 days left with NO shopping, I already got my two items for March... I'll shop for my home instead to keep me of shoes, clothes and bags haha.




Ah yes good reminder... 21 more days. The item I was considering got away from me, so I can stick to my list after all.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Ah yes good reminder... 21 more days. The item I was considering got away from me, so I can stick to my list after all.


Aw I hate when that happens but at least you are able to stick to the 1 ish promise 

I saw a pair of sandals I already have on sale - I love them, and mine are almost worn out. Should I get them?? And does it count when you buy replacement items?


----------



## shoes319

COPENHAGEN said:


> Aw I hate when that happens but at least you are able to stick to the 1 ish promise
> 
> I saw a pair of sandals I already have on sale - I love them, and mine are almost worn out. Should I get them?? And does it count when you buy replacement items?


I don't think a replacement should count  lol!  And on sale is great!  I do love how this slowing down is making many of us think harder!
I purchased a pr. of ferragamo flats - thought I would use on my Italy trip in the fall - but they rub in a spot that won't get much better so am returning and feel good about it!  I will stick to my favorite AGLs and get another pr of different flats down the road. I did order a Coach wedge from zappos that will be a nice addition to my summer shoe wardrobe...that makes 3 things for me this month (added a cranberry AM scarf and a black/white gingham J Crew blouse as I had a 25 promo card)....done for now!


----------



## Jesssh

Picked up another (mostly cotton) tank top at Target for $5:




The color is called "mandarin". It's like a cross between orange and canteloupe - so pretty!

I found 7 silk camp shirts (button down blouses) in my staging closet. Two shades of green, 3 shades of blue, black and brown. Most of them are cleaning up nicely but some could use a pop of color layered underneath. This mandarin color is perfect.

I got a matching EOS lip balm too. Yummy!

When the necklace comes (if I keep it), I'll be up to 2 items for March. Two for January, a bunch for February, two for March. And 7 100% silk freebies that are totally back in style.


----------



## Jesssh

Hi Everyone, I could use an opinion.

I've been wanting a large black tote for a work bag. The problem is I don't like many black bags, especially large ones. So I end up going with other colors in cool tones that are versatile enough to go with most things that a black bag would go with.

Anyhow, I've been looking at these Coach bags for work. Only the first one has the exact features I want, but I have been patiently waiting for variations of the others to come out. The first one is saffiano and the others are more traditional smooth or slightly textured leather.

Which ones do you like best for work?


----------



## muamua

JDN said:


> My one for the month....and quite possibly for the next few as well...I shouldn't be spending anymore $ lol
> 
> View attachment 2536863



So pretty!


----------



## jellybebe

Received my Isabel Marant moccasins today. I love them but am doubting myself because of the price. I made a deal with myself that if I got them, they would be the only piece from her collection that I purchased this season. I also got my Petit bateau mariniere and it's great, very nice quality and very thick. They accidentally sent me my usual size and it fit (I ordered a size up because I was worried it would be too small).


----------



## redgreenblue

Looking at the photo: Did you order two pairs?


----------



## jellybebe

redgreenblue said:


> Looking at the photo: Did you order two pairs?




No just the moccasins. That photo isn't mine, it's taken from Elle Ferguson's Instagram.


----------



## Jesssh

Do you all like this little Burberry tee?




I'm thinking it might look cute with a few of my skirts (dark red corduroy, light tan suede, black, blue denim, maybe white denim), and blue/gray/black jeans.

It's not on sale, so I can wait... At least until April.


----------



## jellybebe

Jesssh said:


> Do you all like this little Burberry tee?
> 
> View attachment 2543544
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it might look cute with a few of my skirts (dark red corduroy, light tan suede, black, blue denim, maybe white denim), and blue/gray/black jeans.
> 
> It's not on sale, so I can wait... At least until April.




Yeah I like it. The checks are subtle.


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone tried Frame jeans? I normally wear Mother and J Brand, but am hearing great things about Frame too. I'm eyeing a pair of their cropped ankle zip jeans. I think cropped jeans will be big this spring/summer.


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone tried Frame jeans? I normally wear Mother and J Brand, but am hearing great things about Frame too. I'm eyeing a pair of their cropped ankle zip jeans. I think cropped jeans will be big this spring/summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543582




Haven't tried them but one of the girls on the bal Moto thread had them and they are amazing on her...I've been thinking about them too


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Received my Isabel Marant moccasins today. I love them but am doubting myself because of the price. I made a deal with myself that if I got them, they would be the only piece from her collection that I purchased this season. I also got my Petit bateau mariniere and it's great, very nice quality and very thick. They accidentally sent me my usual size and it fit (I ordered a size up because I was worried it would be too small).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540470


I love these, so chic and cool 

Have any of you planned a purchase for April? I'm considering a pair of white skinny jeans, a checked shirt or some Helmut Lang leggings... (or maybe all three things  ) I really like planning it though, I rarely impulse shop nowadays, except during sales.


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> I love these, so chic and cool
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you planned a purchase for April? I'm considering a pair of white skinny jeans, a checked shirt or some Helmut Lang leggings... (or maybe all three things  ) I really like planning it though, I rarely impulse shop nowadays, except during sales.




It is so great that you rarely impulse shop! I have been doing less of it, although I may snatch up something on my wishlist unexpectedly if it becomes limited in stock or goes on sale.

I think I am going to make the Chloe scalloped flats my April purchase. I have wanted the nude forever and this season they have been hard to find for some reason, so I preordered them from NM. There are two sort of beige-like shades so I was debating hard between the two, but I figured that since I wanted nude originally I should get what I wanted initially and not compromise. They should arrive in late March or early April.


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> Haven't tried them but one of the girls on the bal Moto thread had them and they are amazing on her...I've been thinking about them too




Ooh I need to see them on her! I like the skinnys and the boyfriends. Sometimes I want to wear slouchier silhouettes.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> It is so great that you rarely impulse shop! I have been doing less of it, although I may snatch up something on my wishlist unexpectedly if it becomes limited in stock or goes on sale.
> 
> I think I am going to make the Chloe scalloped flats my April purchase. I have wanted the nude forever and this season they have been hard to find for some reason, so I preordered them from NM. There are two sort of beige-like shades so I was debating hard between the two, but I figured that since I wanted nude originally I should get what I wanted initially and not compromise. They should arrive in late March or early April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544476


Oh they are lovely, Jelly. Such a classic pair of flats - plus you can't go wrong with Chloé leather, it always thick and soft!


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Oh they are lovely, Jelly. Such a classic pair of flats - plus you can't go wrong with Chloé leather, it always thick and soft!




Yes, they are going to be soft and buttery! Plus I want the leather to patina over time.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just back from a 4 day trip to London and all I bought was a denim shirt dress from Uniqlo! It's a Japanese brand which has great basics. Wow, this thread is really working on me!!))


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just back from a 4 day trip to London and all I bought was a denim shirt dress from Uniqlo! It's a Japanese brand which has great basics. Wow, this thread is really working on me!!))




Wow, good for you! Are you based in Europe? I can't wait to go back to Europe, so many great high street brands not available in North America.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks jellybebe! I am feeling pretty good because I always shop up a storm in London, for me and my toddler. So, this restrain is very encouraging!! 

We are currently based in southern Spain so yes the high street shops in London can drive me crazy.,..of course, Zara is super affordable here..le sigh...


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks jellybebe! I am feeling pretty good because I always shop up a storm in London, for me and my toddler. So, this restrain is very encouraging!!
> 
> We are currently based in southern Spain so yes the high street shops in London can drive me crazy.,..of course, Zara is super affordable here..le sigh...




Ah yes, I'm sure! Must be hard to resist! Do you have & other stories there? I have seen some of their stuff online and it looks really nice. I guess it is a division of H&M Corp, but they use lots of natural fibres and the prices are reasonable. Naturally, not available to us in North America!


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> It is so great that you rarely impulse shop! I have been doing less of it, although I may snatch up something on my wishlist unexpectedly if it becomes limited in stock or goes on sale.
> 
> I think I am going to make the Chloe scalloped flats my April purchase. I have wanted the nude forever and this season they have been hard to find for some reason, so I preordered them from NM. There are two sort of beige-like shades so I was debating hard between the two, but I figured that since I wanted nude originally I should get what I wanted initially and not compromise. They should arrive in late March or early April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544476


My friend got one pair and she said it was very comfortable!!It made me want one too...I just returned my new IM purchase so I might get one soon))


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am not aware that uniqlo and H&M are from the same group!? I say uniqlo's offerings are of a much better quality than H&M...some of their best sellers include their down gillet, jeans and bacic Ts. They come in ALL colors! 

If u like what u see on the uniqlo website, then u must check out MUJI. They are very big in Asia; but I have only seen them in London. Lots of natural fibers, minimal and clean lines for housewares. There is a store that I really like (again only available in London as far as I know) called Oliver Bonas. Pretty individual and quirky designs for fashion and housewares.


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am not aware that uniqlo and H&M are from the same group!? I say uniqlo's offerings are of a much better quality than H&M...some of their best sellers include their down gillet, jeans and bacic Ts. They come in ALL colors!
> 
> If u like what u see on the uniqlo website, then u must check out MUJI. They are very big in Asia; but I have only seen them in London. Lots of natural fibers, minimal and clean lines for housewares. There is a store that I really like (again only available in London as far as I know) called Oliver Bonas. Pretty individual and quirky designs for fashion and housewares.




No sorry I was referring to & other stories being part of the H&M group. Uniqlo is Japanese and solo as far as I know.


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> My friend got one pair and she said it was very comfortable!!It made me want one too...I just returned my new IM purchase so I might get one soon))




Oh good to know! What did you return? I apologize if you posted already  and I forgot.


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> Oh good to know! What did you return? I apologize if you posted already  and I forgot.


No, I didn't post it...I got dave skirt from theoutnet a few days ago. I found that they sell Jenny boots in black at a half of the original price but I was too late to get one or the jacket from 12fall! So, I just got dave skirt as a comfort...but it turned out to be not right for me( I struggled a little bit for keeping it but I was thinking to buy other stuff that I truly like...


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> No, I didn't post it...I got dave skirt from theoutnet a few days ago. I found that they sell Jenny boots in black at a half of the original price but I was too late to get one or the jacket from 12fall! So, I just got dave skirt as a comfort...but it turned out to be not right for me( I struggled a little bit for keeping it but I was thinking to buy other stuff that I truly like...




Good call! Get something you love. Too bad about the Jenny's, I have been wearing them a lot lately.


----------



## tbbbjb

I really like the all black bottom left.  Very traditional and classy.  I think you cannot go wrong with that one imho


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Has anyone started short listing items for April? I know I have.. I am eyeing the following items from Zara. 

Totally dig the flowery print of this dress and it has pockets! Only concern is that it may be too short..


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> No sorry I was referring to & other stories being part of the H&M group. Uniqlo is Japanese and solo as far as I know.



No worries!


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Has anyone started short listing items for April? I know I have.. I am eyeing the following items from Zara.
> 
> Totally dig the flowery print of this dress and it has pockets! Only concern is that it may be too short..


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It's polyester; that's holding me back too...oh well, I have time to streamline my ultimate purchases! 11 days till April&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Chinese Warrior said:


> Has anyone started short listing items for April? I know I have.. I am eyeing the following items from Zara.
> 
> Totally dig the flowery print of this dress and it has pockets! Only concern is that it may be too short..


----------



## Jesssh

COPENHAGEN said:


> 3) Checked shirt if I can find a decent priced one i good quality, not high street but not high end designer either. Something in between if that's possible  Any ideas??



I have this gingham one from gap (I guess that would be high street? So maybe not what you are looking for):

http://www.gap.eu/browse/product.do?cid=57359&vid=1&pid=000941275004

I love it. It's lightweight, but not too see-through, IMO. 100% cotton and all the raw edges are turned under. In the US, I usually look for a 40% off deal.


----------



## Myrkur

Did not buy anything this month except for 2 more white COS tshirts. Next month I want to get these leather sandals since I don't have nice sandals anymore...


----------



## Myrkur

Jesssh said:


> Do you all like this little Burberry tee?
> 
> View attachment 2543544
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it might look cute with a few of my skirts (dark red corduroy, light tan suede, black, blue denim, maybe white denim), and blue/gray/black jeans.
> 
> It's not on sale, so I can wait... At least until April.




Yes that's a cute tee!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

COPENHAGEN said:


> Love the dress.
> 
> I have been really good this month, and even though I've been to many stores and tried on clothing I held back. So when the calender hits April I know what to go for!
> 
> 1) Helmut Lang leggings
> 2) White skinny jeans (maybe from Zara?)
> 3) Checked shirt if I can find a decent priced one i good quality, not high street but not high end designer either. Something in between if that's possible  Any ideas??
> 
> In May I'll look for a perfect summer dress.



As it happens, I am wearing a pair of white skinny jeans from Zara today. 
It was a SALE find this winter. But, so far it is serving me well. Just the right thickness of fabric for white jeans and yet lightweight enough for the warmer months ahead, u know what I mean?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Myrkur said:


> Did not buy anything this month except for 2 more white COS tshirts. Next month I want to get these leather sandals since I don't have nice sandals anymore...
> 
> View attachment 2549676



LOVE barely there, natural leather sandals!


----------



## Straight-Laced

For April I want a pair of flat or low heel black boots (going into winter here).
Should I get these Saint Laurent ones?  I've been looking at them for ages but something holds me back. . . are they too dull?  Or simple and classic?


----------



## Straight-Laced

I've also been looking at these other Saint Laurent ones and some Ann D knee boots 
Please talk me out of them!!!   Or tell me why I should get them instead of the Saint Laurent Chelsea boots in my earlier post.  Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> For April I want a pair of flat or low heel black boots (going into winter here).
> 
> Should I get these Saint Laurent ones?  I've been looking at them for ages but something holds me back. . . are they too dull?  Or simple and classic?




These are very classic. Why do you keep holding back? Are they too simple?


----------



## jellybebe

My April purchase arrived early... The Chloe scalloped flats. But they are likely going back because the colour wasn't great on me, and the quality, though fine, didn't blow me away. I am going to try to be good this April, although part of me is tempted to try white boyfriend jeans. I have never ever worn white jeans before in my life.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> My April purchase arrived early... The Chloe scalloped flats. But they are likely going back because the colour wasn't great on me, and the quality, though fine, didn't blow me away. I am going to try to be good this April, although part of me is tempted to try white boyfriend jeans. I have never ever worn white jeans before in my life.



Sorry about the Chloes.  They've been on my wishlist too, in black though.  
Honestly, I live in slouchy white boyfriend jeans!  They're the best


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> These are very classic. Why do you keep holding back? Are they too simple?



Yes, maybe too simple to make me push the button on them?   Miranda Kerr certainly rocks them though.  
Also I'm worried about the fit because apparently they run narrow and I want comfort as well as style.  The other boots in my second post fit me well - all are medium to wide fitting.  And I like the matte silver hardware on the Saint Laurent combat boots - so pretty in winter!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I've also been looking at these other Saint Laurent ones and some Ann D knee boots
> Please talk me out of them!!!   Or tell me why I should get them instead of the Saint Laurent Chelsea boots in my earlier post.  Thanks!




I really like the first pair on the left. Simple yet a rugged timeless silhouette.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I really like the first pair on the left. Simple yet a rugged timeless silhouette.



You have great taste! 
The ones on the left are the most expensive and the ones I like the most too - been lusting after them for months and months.
In a perfect world I would take both the plain SL Chelsea boots and the zipper combat boots *sigh*
Thanks for your input - appreciated


----------



## redgreenblue

I also like the pair on the left the most. And actually, I don't like the Chelsea boots, I find them boring. There must be a reason you are hesitating.


----------



## redgreenblue

Straight-Laced said:


> going into winter here.




I never ever thought about this, but are the collection reversed e.g. in Europe and Australia? If yes, how do they do this (and who is first)??

I mean, if I look at the YSL website, I only find summer items.


----------



## redgreenblue

I like these, but they are super expensive. 







http://www.ysl.com/de/shop-product/...der-mit-sohle-im-punk-stil_cod44625539xb.html


----------



## Straight-Laced

redgreenblue said:


> I also like the pair on the left the most. And actually, I don't like the Chelsea boots, I find them boring. There must be a reason you are hesitating.



Hmmm interesting.  
I thought the Chelsea boots would be the most popular.  I don't find them boring as such but they do lack that certain something.  I do think they're very cool looking/understated rocknroll with skinny black pants and a black blazer - effortless.
And I'm trying to grow out of my desire for hardware on boots.  
Good to hear you like the zipper boots though  



redgreenblue said:


> I never ever thought about this, but are the collection reversed e.g. in Europe and Australia? If yes, how do they do this (and who is first)??
> 
> I mean, if I look at the YSL website, I only find summer items.



We get them at the same as the northern hemisphere these days.  Online shopping changed everything.  We're used to buying summer clothes in winter and winter in summer  



redgreenblue said:


> I like these, but they are super expensive.
> 
> cdn.yoox.biz/44/44625539xb_13_f.jpg
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/de/shop-product/...der-mit-sohle-im-punk-stil_cod44625539xb.html



Oh yeah, that's the most hardware I've ever seen on one pair of boots!  I've actually tried them.  They're amazing but you have to set aside some time to get them on - laces _and_ buckles lol


----------



## ohitsjen

Straight-Laced said:


> I've also been looking at these other Saint Laurent ones and some Ann D knee boots
> Please talk me out of them!!!   Or tell me why I should get them instead of the Saint Laurent Chelsea boots in my earlier post.  Thanks!


I love the streamlined look of these boots the best I think. I'm not a big fan of the Chelsea boots, but I think the design of these are simple but the zipper really adds the extra detail that it needs to keep them from boring.



jellybebe said:


> My April purchase arrived early... The Chloe scalloped flats. But they are likely going back because the colour wasn't great on me, and the quality, though fine, didn't blow me away. I am going to try to be good this April, although part of me is tempted to try white boyfriend jeans. I have never ever worn white jeans before in my life.


Although it sucks that they weren't perfect, at least it frees up your April purchase! Have you tried any white boyfriend jeans on in store?

Cringing at how much I bought this month, both clothing-wise and extraneous things. Admittedly, I feel like I've been good with my spending in January/February but this month a lot of additionals are tempting me, such as a new bag, Lanvin flats that I've been wanting for a while, and a pair of Jimmy Choo biker boots. They will have to wait for April...

This month I purchased:

Alexander Wang Prisma Biker Wallet - I got this after I lost my license and credit card and someone astutely pointed out that I should probably get myself a wallet instead of using the Balenciaga mini mini that I had been using as a wallet substitute. So glad I got this!





This skirt got away from me a few seasons ago from one of the Net-a-Porter sales. I found it on eBay recently, it's so much more neon in real life.





Exercise pants from Bloch! 









aaaand a plain white t-shirt


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Jesssh said:


> I have this gingham one from gap (I guess that would be high street? So maybe not what you are looking for):
> 
> http://www.gap.eu/browse/product.do?cid=57359&vid=1&pid=000941275004
> 
> I love it. It's lightweight, but not too see-through, IMO. 100% cotton and all the raw edges are turned under. In the US, I usually look for a 40% off deal.


Thank you, I will check it out right away ! 



Chinese Warrior said:


> As it happens, I am wearing a pair of white skinny jeans from Zara today.
> It was a SALE find this winter. But, so far it is serving me well. Just the right thickness of fabric for white jeans and yet lightweight enough for the warmer months ahead, u know what I mean?


What a coincidence  Sounds like they are just what I'm looking for. It looks like there is several white jeans online atm, but I'd like to try them on first..


----------



## jellybebe

ohitsjen said:


> I love the streamlined look of these boots the best I think. I'm not a big fan of the Chelsea boots, but I think the design of these are simple but the zipper really adds the extra detail that it needs to keep them from boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it sucks that they weren't perfect, at least it frees up your April purchase! Have you tried any white boyfriend jeans on in store?
> 
> 
> 
> Cringing at how much I bought this month, both clothing-wise and extraneous things. Admittedly, I feel like I've been good with my spending in January/February but this month a lot of additionals are tempting me, such as a new bag, Lanvin flats that I've been wanting for a while, and a pair of Jimmy Choo biker boots. They will have to wait for April...
> 
> 
> 
> This month I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Prisma Biker Wallet - I got this after I lost my license and credit card and someone astutely pointed out that I should probably get myself a wallet instead of using the Balenciaga mini mini that I had been using as a wallet substitute. So glad I got this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt got away from me a few seasons ago from one of the Net-a-Porter sales. I found it on eBay recently, it's so much more neon in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exercise pants from Bloch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaand a plain white t-shirt




No, the shopping sucks where I live, so I can't really try things on. I like these three pairs of white jeans, need to narrow it down to one:





The Acne pair (2nd) are ideal but they are pricey for something I might only wear for a couple of seasons.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> No, the shopping sucks where I live, so I can't really try things on. I like these three pairs of white jeans, need to narrow it down to one:
> View attachment 2550898
> View attachment 2550899
> View attachment 2550900
> 
> 
> The Acne pair (2nd) are ideal but they are pricey for something I might only wear for a couple of seasons.




I like the Acne the most and the third pair the least (too trashed for my liking).  The Acne Pop style is quite baggy in the leg (which I like because I have thighs).  They're very expensive though and I don't know if I'd buy them at full price?
If you're open to non-distressed white boyfriend then MIH Phoebes or DL1961 Rileys are something to think about, though the Rileys have a lower rise (around 8.5" compared to 10" for the Acnes & MIH) so they can't be worn as low.  It depends how you want to wear them.  I like mine low on the hip and quite slouchy but most US styling is more fitted.
I'm considering trying the Rileys (Shopbop just sent me a discount code yay!).  I already have a couple of white distressed pairs.


----------



## Straight-Laced

ohitsjen said:


> I love the streamlined look of these boots the best I think. I'm not a big fan of the Chelsea boots, but I think the design of these are simple but the zipper really adds the extra detail that it needs to keep them from boring.
> 
> 
> Cringing at how much I bought this month, both clothing-wise and extraneous things. Admittedly, I feel like I've been good with my spending in January/February but this month a lot of additionals are tempting me, such as a new bag, Lanvin flats that I've been wanting for a while, and a pair of Jimmy Choo biker boots. They will have to wait for April...
> 
> This month I purchased:
> 
> Alexander Wang Prisma Biker Wallet - I got this after I lost my license and credit card and someone astutely pointed out that I should probably get myself a wallet instead of using the Balenciaga mini mini that I had been using as a wallet substitute. So glad I got this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt got away from me a few seasons ago from one of the Net-a-Porter sales. I found it on eBay recently, it's so much more neon in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exercise pants from Bloch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaand a plain white t-shirt



Thanks for feedback on the boots - it may have just pushed me over the edge!
Sorry I can't see your purchases 
I'm desperately in need of a new wallet too but think I can put it off for a few more months at least.  I really dislike wallet shopping.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> No, the shopping sucks where I live, so I can't really try things on. I like these three pairs of white jeans, need to narrow it down to one:
> View attachment 2550898
> View attachment 2550899
> View attachment 2550900
> 
> 
> The Acne pair (2nd) are ideal but they are pricey for something I might only wear for a couple of seasons.



I've just noticed that the Acne jeans have shredding on the butt so I've changed my mind - I prefer the first pair


----------



## ohitsjen

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks for feedback on the boots - it may have just pushed me over the edge!
> Sorry I can't see your purchases
> I'm desperately in need of a new wallet too but think I can put it off for a few more months at least.  I really dislike wallet shopping.


Haha I hope it helped! If you make them your April purchase, hopefully it'll be a bit colder too, so it'll be just in time/right weather situations  
I'm eyeing up these boots!



Oops! It's this wallet here that I got, but not haircalf leather, it's this smooth leather.
It took me FOREVER. I debated between a LV Insolite, then a Dior Diorissimo, then I found a Dior Tutti wallet right before I was leaving overseas, so I didn't want to drop that much on a wallet when I could be spending it overseas... I'm pretty sure I linked at least 20+ wallets to my friends for opinions.



jellybebe said:


> No, the shopping sucks where I live, so I can't really try things on. I like these three pairs of white jeans, need to narrow it down to one:
> View attachment 2550898
> View attachment 2550899
> View attachment 2550900
> 
> 
> The Acne pair (2nd) are ideal but they are pricey for something I might only wear for a couple of seasons.


Hmm, I like the first ones best I think. Acne jeans are pretty pricey, great quality, but I would personally only invest that much money into a pair of jeans if they're going to be an absolute staple. They're also a bit toooo ripped for my tastes, and you can always go about ripping the first pair if they're not distressed enough


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I like the Acne the most and the third pair the least (too trashed for my liking).  The Acne Pop style is quite baggy in the leg (which I like because I have thighs).  They're very expensive though and I don't know if I'd buy them at full price?
> 
> If you're open to non-distressed white boyfriend then MIH Phoebes or DL1961 Rileys are something to think about, though the Rileys have a lower rise (around 8.5" compared to 10" for the Acnes & MIH) so they can't be worn as low.  It depends how you want to wear them.  I like mine low on the hip and quite slouchy but most US styling is more fitted.
> 
> I'm considering trying the Rileys (Shopbop just sent me a discount code yay!).  I already have a couple of white distressed pairs.




I was looking at MiH too - their stuff looks cute but I have never tried it. As for the Acne jeans, I like how roomy they are through the leg too, but thanks for noticing the butt distressing. I like the idea of some distressing but the One teaspoon pair are a bit much for me too.


----------



## Jesssh

Bought a purse:




Coach medium borough in washed chambray. There is a shoulder strap inside the bag. 

Sorry for the bad ipad pic - this bag color morphs depending on the light and background. It is much nicer in person and looks much better with an outfit than on its own. This will be my "nicer" computer bag - when I get my next laptop, which will probably be a Microsoft Surface Pro tablet with keyboard. Gotta save up for that.

I didn't think I was going to like this bag as much as I do. The color seems to go with just about everything. But I still have to pay attention to what I wear with it so it doesn't look dull. When I was carrying it around in the store, I was amazed at how well it compliments an outfit. It's one of those bags that makes everything else look nicer - not a bag that gets noticed on its own.

I am not a fan of pebbled leather, but it works on this bag - makes it more jeans-y, so it can be casual or dressy. So versatile.  I'm still not sure how it does it.  I think it will look even better with wear. I thought the color might be too dull, or too dark, but it really suits my coloring, and it matches my eyes, which is probably why it works for me.

I try not to ever say I'm done with my purse collection or wardrobe, but I think I'm close. I have one slot left for a small black bag with silver hardware. The only items on my wardrobe wishlist are the brown and black leather jackets, and a wide black belt with silver studs. I don't feel like shopping for those now that Spring is here. I'm going to have to get used to enjoying shopping and looking without buying. I cleaned out my dressing room and if I buy more clothes, I may have to start getting rid of stuff to make more room. There's stuff I can get rid of, but I'm not ready to do it yet.

Anyway, for March I am up to 3 items: necklace, bag and tank top, but the tank top was only $5. I may get more of those - they don't take up much room. 

Must stop spending money on wardrobe and save for the next computer/tablet.


----------



## jellybebe

I think this will be my April purchase. So much for my ban. It's pricey but is the prototypical summer top in my mind. Also, I got a pair of Frame cropped ankle zip jeans. They are perfect and I have realized that cropped zipper jeans tend to be a bit wider at the ankle, which is more flattering on my leg.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jesssh said:


> Bought a purse:
> 
> View attachment 2555319
> 
> 
> Coach medium borough in washed chambray. There is a shoulder strap inside the bag.
> 
> Sorry for the bad ipad pic - this bag color morphs depending on the light and background. It is much nicer in person and looks much better with an outfit than on its own. This will be my "nicer" computer bag - when I get my next laptop, which will probably be a Microsoft Surface Pro tablet with keyboard. Gotta save up for that.
> 
> I didn't think I was going to like this bag as much as I do. The color seems to go with just about everything. But I still have to pay attention to what I wear with it so it doesn't look dull. When I was carrying it around in the store, I was amazed at how well it compliments an outfit. It's one of those bags that makes everything else look nicer - not a bag that gets noticed on its own.
> 
> I am not a fan of pebbled leather, but it works on this bag - makes it more jeans-y, so it can be casual or dressy. So versatile.  I'm still not sure how it does it.  I think it will look even better with wear. I thought the color might be too dull, or too dark, but it really suits my coloring, and it matches my eyes, which is probably why it works for me.
> 
> I try not to ever say I'm done with my purse collection or wardrobe, but I think I'm close. I have one slot left for a small black bag with silver hardware. The only items on my wardrobe wishlist are the brown and black leather jackets, and a wide black belt with silver studs. I don't feel like shopping for those now that Spring is here. I'm going to have to get used to enjoying shopping and looking without buying. I cleaned out my dressing room and if I buy more clothes, I may have to start getting rid of stuff to make more room. There's stuff I can get rid of, but I'm not ready to do it yet.
> 
> Anyway, for March I am up to 3 items: necklace, bag and tank top, but the tank top was only $5. I may get more of those - they don't take up much room.
> 
> Must stop spending money on wardrobe and save for the next computer/tablet.



Very pretty colour!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I think this will be my April purchase. So much for my ban. It's pricey but is the prototypical summer top in my mind. Also, I got a pair of Frame cropped ankle zip jeans. They are perfect and I have realized that cropped zipper jeans tend to be a bit wider at the ankle, which is more flattering on my leg.



I brought home the white Olympe last month  
(February was very bad for me)

My zipper combat boots for April are on the way.   If there's even a shadow of a doubt about them they're going back - I'm going to be merciless!


----------



## ohitsjen

Jesssh said:


> Bought a purse:
> 
> View attachment 2555319
> 
> 
> Coach medium borough in washed chambray. There is a shoulder strap inside the bag.
> 
> Sorry for the bad ipad pic - this bag color morphs depending on the light and background. It is much nicer in person and looks much better with an outfit than on its own. This will be my "nicer" computer bag - when I get my next laptop, which will probably be a Microsoft Surface Pro tablet with keyboard. Gotta save up for that.
> 
> I didn't think I was going to like this bag as much as I do. The color seems to go with just about everything. But I still have to pay attention to what I wear with it so it doesn't look dull. When I was carrying it around in the store, I was amazed at how well it compliments an outfit. It's one of those bags that makes everything else look nicer - not a bag that gets noticed on its own.
> 
> I am not a fan of pebbled leather, but it works on this bag - makes it more jeans-y, so it can be casual or dressy. So versatile.  I'm still not sure how it does it.  I think it will look even better with wear. I thought the color might be too dull, or too dark, but it really suits my coloring, and it matches my eyes, which is probably why it works for me.
> 
> I try not to ever say I'm done with my purse collection or wardrobe, but I think I'm close. I have one slot left for a small black bag with silver hardware. The only items on my wardrobe wishlist are the brown and black leather jackets, and a wide black belt with silver studs. I don't feel like shopping for those now that Spring is here. I'm going to have to get used to enjoying shopping and looking without buying. I cleaned out my dressing room and if I buy more clothes, I may have to start getting rid of stuff to make more room. There's stuff I can get rid of, but I'm not ready to do it yet.
> 
> Anyway, for March I am up to 3 items: necklace, bag and tank top, but the tank top was only $5. I may get more of those - they don't take up much room.
> 
> Must stop spending money on wardrobe and save for the next computer/tablet.


Love the bag, grey is can really be one of the prettiest colours given the right shade etc. Good luck with saving for the Surface! It's such a wonderful tablet to use. Things that only cost a little bit are so tempting to spend on...



jellybebe said:


> I think this will be my April purchase. So much for my ban. It's pricey but is the prototypical summer top in my mind. Also, I got a pair of Frame cropped ankle zip jeans. They are perfect and I have realized that cropped zipper jeans tend to be a bit wider at the ankle, which is more flattering on my leg.


Looks like a lovely summer separate that you can pair with a lot/get a lot of wear with  



Straight-Laced said:


> I brought home the white Olympe last month
> (February was very bad for me)
> 
> My zipper combat boots for April are on the way.   If there's even a shadow of a doubt about them they're going back - I'm going to be merciless!


Can't wait to see pictures! Did you end up getting the Saint Laurent ones with the zipper down the side?


----------



## Straight-Laced

ohitsjen said:


> Did you end up getting the Saint Laurent ones with the zipper down the side?




How are things progressing with your boots?


----------



## ohitsjen

Straight-Laced said:


> How are things progressing with your boots?



Nice! Haha I... Managed to talk myself out of them. I don't think they've got them at my local department store, so we'll wait and see. The Net-a-Porter models have amazing long skinny legs, which make these boots look fab, but I saw a picture of someone who has not so long, thicker legs wearing them, and based on my legs being more like the latter, I'm getting the impression they're just not going to be that flattering.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I brought home the white Olympe last month
> (February was very bad for me)
> 
> My zipper combat boots for April are on the way.   If there's even a shadow of a doubt about them they're going back - I'm going to be merciless!




Omg! How do you like the Olympe? Should I splurge? And omg are you talking about the boots we were all drooling over? Where did you get them?


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Omg! How do you like the Olympe? Should I splurge? And omg are you talking about the boots we were all drooling over? Where did you get them?



The Olympe is one of the loveliest IM pieces this season  
It's so pretty and feels beautiful on.  I think you'll love it!  It's a shame about the price but it's timeless & versatile so you might as well just surrender now & get it!  When it gets old & tired looking you can dye it and get a couple more seasons wear out of it - that's my plan.
And yes my boots are on their way to me from France


----------



## Straight-Laced

ohitsjen said:


> Nice! Haha I... Managed to talk myself out of them. I don't think they've got them at my local department store, so we'll wait and see. The Net-a-Porter models have amazing long skinny legs, which make these boots look fab, but I saw a picture of someone who has not so long, thicker legs wearing them, and based on my legs being more like the latter, I'm getting the impression they're just not going to be that flattering.



They look like Jimmy Choo Youth boots?   Yes they are long in the shaft, almost a mid calf boot which can make legs look shorter unless you wear dark tights or pants with them.  Good luck with the search!  F & B Eli/Elis are cute.  I have a pair of those, still going strong.


----------



## ohitsjen

Straight-Laced said:


> They look like Jimmy Choo Youth boots?   Yes they are long in the shaft, almost a mid calf boot which can make legs look shorter unless you wear dark tights or pants with them.  Good luck with the search!  F & B Eli/Elis are cute.  I have a pair of those, still going strong.



They are, good eye!! Wow, in stock pictures, they look like ankle boots. Thank you for the recommendation! Hopefully I'll get to see them in person sometime and make up my mind then


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> The Olympe is one of the loveliest IM pieces this season
> It's so pretty and feels beautiful on.  I think you'll love it!  It's a shame about the price but it's timeless & versatile so you might as well just surrender now & get it!  When it gets old & tired looking you can dye it and get a couple more seasons wear out of it - that's my plan.
> And yes my boots are on their way to me from France




Good point, I could dye it pink or something. I have never dyed anything before, do you take it to a professional?


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Good point, I could dye it pink or something. I have never dyed anything before, do you take it to a professional?



I take my things to a professional colour changing service - they're excellent.  I'm very careful with my clothes but I take comfort from knowing that if I buy an expensive white blouse (or anything light coloured) that I can give it a second life in a different colour if it gets pen marked or food/drink damaged.


----------



## neenabengal

March is nearly up!  I bought 3 items this month (compared to 13 items in March last year!!)  I am doing so well, yay

I bought:
Whistles tube skirt
Whistles blue cotton shirt 
Jigsaw white chinos


Thinking about my April purchases.  I'd quite like the MIH oversize shirt - always on the look out for a good white shirt for summer.


----------



## Myrkur

neenabengal said:


> March is nearly up!  I bought 3 items this month (compared to 13 items in March last year!!)  I am doing so well, yay
> 
> 
> 
> I bought:
> 
> Whistles tube skirt
> 
> Whistles blue cotton shirt
> 
> Jigsaw white chinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about my April purchases.  I'd quite like the MIH oversize shirt - always on the look out for a good white shirt for summer.




Like that cotton shirt! Is it long sleeved or 3/4?


----------



## neenabengal

Myrkur said:


> Like that cotton shirt! Is it long sleeved or 3/4?



Thanks.  I got it from Whistles on 25% discount but its still on discount at John Lewis  (but i seem to recall you're not based in the uk?)
http://www.johnlewis.com/whistles-skye-cotton-shirt-blue/p1261325

I'm actually wearing it right now - I'm wearing it 3/4 cuffed but have just rolled down the sleeves and can confirm it is long sleeved.


----------



## jellybebe

Thinking about April. Am considering: Isabel Marant Olympe top and a pair of Chanel flats. I like these two.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
Difficult choice between those Chanel flats!  

Just in case my April boots don't work out I have a back up plan!  Tragic I know  

April Plan B : either one of these ballet flats plus a silk scarf


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> Thinking about April. Am considering: Isabel Marant Olympe top and a pair of Chanel flats. I like these two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558149
> View attachment 2558150
> View attachment 2558152


Oh, I have to say I love both of the shoes!


----------



## ohitsjen

Can't go wrong with Chanel flats *jellybebe*! I've heard the espadrilles are pretty hard to get a hold of though. Urgh the Net-a-Porter models look so good in all their outfits. 

Cute flats *Straight-Laced*! I sense a Saint Laurent theme happening 

I too, am thinking of April. First bag of the year perhaps?

Maybe a pair of Lanvin flats, though I should probably be good if I'm dropping that much on the bag...


----------



## jellybebe

ohitsjen said:


> Can't go wrong with Chanel flats *jellybebe*! I've heard the espadrilles are pretty hard to get a hold of though. Urgh the Net-a-Porter models look so good in all their outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute flats *Straight-Laced*! I sense a Saint Laurent theme happening
> 
> 
> 
> I too, am thinking of April. First bag of the year perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pair of Lanvin flats, though I should probably be good if I'm dropping that much on the bag...




My problem is that I wonder if getting these Chanel shoes is redundant? I have several pairs of flats (though none exactly like those) and a pair of cream espadrilles that I never wear because they hurt my feet. However, these grey ones are double soled so they might be more comfy, and I absolutely love the look of espadrilles. However, the black flats look more supportive and comfortable, as well as classic. Bear in mind that I live in a place where winter lasts 6 months of the year...


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> My problem is that I wonder if getting these Chanel shoes is redundant? I have several pairs of flats (though none exactly like those) and a pair of cream espadrilles that I never wear because they hurt my feet. However, these grey ones are double soled so they might be more comfy, and I absolutely love the look of espadrilles. However, the black flats look more supportive and comfortable, as well as classic. Bear in mind that I live in a place where winter lasts 6 months of the year...



Only gleaming from what I know about your style (from the photos you post in this thread) the espadrilles seem more 'you' if you know what I mean?  

But if the black flats are the most comfy, go with those - I too love the look of espadrilles but if the rub or hurt, they just stay in the back of my wardrobe.  

Nice choices to have and love the Marant top too.


----------



## neenabengal

ohitsjen said:


> Can't go wrong with Chanel flats *jellybebe*! I've heard the espadrilles are pretty hard to get a hold of though. Urgh the Net-a-Porter models look so good in all their outfits.
> 
> Cute flats *Straight-Laced*! I sense a Saint Laurent theme happening
> 
> I too, am thinking of April. First bag of the year perhaps?
> 
> Maybe a pair of Lanvin flats, though I should probably be good if I'm dropping that much on the bag...



Love the bag


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Only gleaming from what I know about your style (from the photos you post in this thread) the espadrilles seem more 'you' if you know what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> But if the black flats are the most comfy, go with those - I too love the look of espadrilles but if the rub or hurt, they just stay in the back of my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice choices to have and love the Marant top too.




My style is pretty casual, but I work in a somewhat conservative field, so either pair would get a decent amount of use... My dream would be the black pair with gold toes, which I don't think exists. Also, I like the laceup espadrilles and could probably more easily get my hands on these. What do you guys think of these?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I got the Helmut Lang leggings I've been talking about last month  Also I accidentally came across a skirt from a Ganni (very IM-ish I think) with 50% off, so I made a little impulse buy.

And yes, I know it's early to shop for April already  I'll try to just go for some white jeans and then wait 'til May with summer dresses/shorts..


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I'm so happy this thread is still going strong! I haven't been checking in but I have been slowly & steadily adding refining my wardrobe. For March I bought a pair of patent Chanel flats & a few cashmere sweaters... not really sure about April yet! I'm getting married this year so I'm trying to reign in my spending a bit


----------



## jellybebe

ohitsjen said:


> Can't go wrong with Chanel flats *jellybebe*! I've heard the espadrilles are pretty hard to get a hold of though. Urgh the Net-a-Porter models look so good in all their outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute flats *Straight-Laced*! I sense a Saint Laurent theme happening
> 
> 
> 
> I too, am thinking of April. First bag of the year perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pair of Lanvin flats, though I should probably be good if I'm dropping that much on the bag...




I love this bag!


----------



## dyyong

COPENHAGEN said:


> I got the Helmut Lang leggings I've been talking about last month  Also I accidentally came across a skirt from a Ganni (very IM-ish I think) with 50% off, so I made a little impulse buy.
> 
> And yes, I know it's early to shop for April already  I'll try to just go for some white jeans and then wait 'til May with summer dresses/shorts..



love this HL legging, althou wish I had gone for a size smaller!!

anyone have Anine Bing leather pants, I am so so so tempting to get one *sigh*


----------



## dyyong

ohitsjen said:


> Can't go wrong with Chanel flats *jellybebe*! I've heard the espadrilles are pretty hard to get a hold of though. Urgh the Net-a-Porter models look so good in all their outfits.
> 
> Cute flats *Straight-Laced*! I sense a Saint Laurent theme happening
> 
> I too, am thinking of April. First bag of the year perhaps?
> 
> Maybe a pair of Lanvin flats, though I should probably be good if I'm dropping that much on the bag...



YUM-O


----------



## COPENHAGEN

dyyong said:


> love this HL legging, althou wish I had gone for a size smaller!!
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have Anine Bing leather pants, I am so so so tempting to get one *sigh*



I know - they run large, had to size down myself... I've heard it's even worse with the leather leggings, and I'm afraid even size 0 will be to big on me (and I'm not even that small! Just a regular EU34). Well, then I can at least get them out of my head


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> My problem is that I wonder if getting these Chanel shoes is redundant? I have several pairs of flats (though none exactly like those) and a pair of cream espadrilles that I never wear because they hurt my feet. However, these grey ones are double soled so they might be more comfy, and I absolutely love the look of espadrilles. However, the black flats look more supportive and comfortable, as well as classic. Bear in mind that I live in a place where winter lasts 6 months of the year...



I have a pair of SS14 Chanel double sole canvas espadrilles still unworn because they're just not comfortable.  So disappointed because I love the style & usually find Chanel shoes the most comfortable of all.  Torn between keeping them and trying to break them in or letting them go unworn.  I LOVE the lace up style and want a pair... being able to adjust them over the arch with laces I'm almost certain would improve comfort for me.  Maybe the suede espadrilles would soften more than the canvas too.


----------



## Straight-Laced

COPENHAGEN said:


> I got the Helmut Lang leggings I've been talking about last month  Also I accidentally came across a skirt from a Ganni (very IM-ish I think) with 50% off, so I made a little impulse buy.
> 
> And yes, I know it's early to shop for April already  I'll try to just go for some white jeans and then wait 'til May with summer dresses/shorts..



Great purchases!  The skirt is super cute.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I have a pair of SS14 Chanel double sole canvas espadrilles still unworn because they're just not comfortable.  So disappointed because I love the style & usually find Chanel shoes the most comfortable of all.  Torn between keeping them and trying to break them in or letting them go unworn.  I LOVE the lace up style and want a pair... being able to adjust them over the arch with laces I'm almost certain would improve comfort for me.  Maybe the suede espadrilles would soften more than the canvas too.




The suede are too hard to find, hardly anywhere ordered them. However I do have the chance to get the light pink lace up espadrilles so am strongly considering those. I like that they aren't super popular.

What is uncomfortable about the double sole for you? I found the single soles too flat so assumed the doubles would be better for me, but maybe I am wrong...


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> The suede are too hard to find, hardly anywhere ordered them. However I do have the chance to get the light pink lace up espadrilles so am strongly considering those. I like that they aren't super popular.
> 
> What is uncomfortable about the double sole for you? I found the single soles too flat so assumed the doubles would be better for me, but maybe I am wrong...



It's the canvas over the arch I find uncomfortable - it's quite tight over the top of my foot - and the double sole is a little heavier than the single so I think that weight underneath pulls down & puts more pressure on the arch.  The size up was too big.  I haven't worn them out so don't know how the sole feels underfoot.
I'm not surprised that the lace ups aren't too popular but they totally appeal to me!


----------



## Straight-Laced

ohitsjen said:


> Can't go wrong with Chanel flats *jellybebe*! I've heard the espadrilles are pretty hard to get a hold of though. Urgh the Net-a-Porter models look so good in all their outfits.
> 
> Cute flats *Straight-Laced*! I sense a Saint Laurent theme happening
> 
> I too, am thinking of April. First bag of the year perhaps?
> 
> Maybe a pair of Lanvin flats, though I should probably be good if I'm dropping that much on the bag...



Stunning bag!


----------



## ohitsjen

jellybebe said:


> My problem is that I wonder if getting these Chanel shoes is redundant? I have several pairs of flats (though none exactly like those) and a pair of cream espadrilles that I never wear because they hurt my feet. However, these grey ones are double soled so they might be more comfy, and I absolutely love the look of espadrilles. However, the black flats look more supportive and comfortable, as well as classic. Bear in mind that I live in a place where winter lasts 6 months of the year...


If espadrilles aren't comfortable for you, no matter how good they look, you're not going to wear them if they hurt and if you wear flats frequently, then I'd say it's good to have quite a few pairs in rotation, just so you have a bit of variety. Wearing ballet flats might get cold during winter though... That being said I get cold wearing flats during winter sometimes and I live in Australia where I could probably wear a t-shirt 300 days of the year, so who knows what's wrong with me.

I do think the ballet flats are more classic (I can't speak for the supportive/comfortable, but they DO look like they have more arch support) and I think you could wear the ballet flats to work and incorporate it into an outfit more readily than the espadrilles, so possibly you'd get more wear out of them?



COPENHAGEN said:


> I got the Helmut Lang leggings I've been talking about last month  Also I accidentally came across a skirt from a Ganni (very IM-ish I think) with 50% off, so I made a little impulse buy.
> 
> And yes, I know it's early to shop for April already  I'll try to just go for some white jeans and then wait 'til May with summer dresses/shorts..


Lovely purchases! They look very versatile and summery  I love Ganni's clothes too, they're so comfortable and well-made/cut. 


*neenabengal*, *jellybebe*, *dyyong*, *Straight-Laced* Thank you for the encouragement regarding the bag! Going to try my best to hold out to April, not long to go hehehe


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Oh well, I added another item to my March purchases. It's sequin wrap from Zara that I have been eying for some months but never pulled the plug because it's just a impractical piece (for my current lifestyle). Now, the price has been slashed to 15.99 and I cannot resist! I will have to find way to wear it.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

ohitsjen said:


> Can't go wrong with Chanel flats *jellybebe*! I've heard the espadrilles are pretty hard to get a hold of though. Urgh the Net-a-Porter models look so good in all their outfits.
> 
> Cute flats *Straight-Laced*! I sense a Saint Laurent theme happening
> 
> I too, am thinking of April. First bag of the year perhaps?
> 
> Maybe a pair of Lanvin flats, though I should probably be good if I'm dropping that much on the bag...



Can't go wrong with the bag!!! Lovely piece!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

COPENHAGEN said:


> I got the Helmut Lang leggings I've been talking about last month  Also I accidentally came across a skirt from a Ganni (very IM-ish I think) with 50% off, so I made a little impulse buy.
> 
> And yes, I know it's early to shop for April already  I'll try to just go for some white jeans and then wait 'til May with summer dresses/shorts..



I like the skirt!! I imagine it can be very versatile all year round!


----------



## jellybebe

ohitsjen said:


> If espadrilles aren't comfortable for you, no matter how good they look, you're not going to wear them if they hurt and if you wear flats frequently, then I'd say it's good to have quite a few pairs in rotation, just so you have a bit of variety. Wearing ballet flats might get cold during winter though... That being said I get cold wearing flats during winter sometimes and I live in Australia where I could probably wear a t-shirt 300 days of the year, so who knows what's wrong with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the ballet flats are more classic (I can't speak for the supportive/comfortable, but they DO look like they have more arch support) and I think you could wear the ballet flats to work and incorporate it into an outfit more readily than the espadrilles, so possibly you'd get more wear out of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely purchases! They look very versatile and summery  I love Ganni's clothes too, they're so comfortable and well-made/cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *neenabengal*, *jellybebe*, *dyyong*, *Straight-Laced* Thank you for the encouragement regarding the bag! Going to try my best to hold out to April, not long to go hehehe




I wish that I could try these things on to see if they are going to be comfortable... Although I tried on the espadrilles I have before buying them and thought they were fine at the time. The problem for me is the thinness of the sole, so I am hoping the double sole will give more support... The flats are cute and available in my size, and I could get the lace up espadrilles. Will have to think about it more. Thank you for your input.


----------



## muamua

So, I got an equipment sweater that I wanted for a while in March. I have been doing well in March. And, for April, I am planning to get ACNE pistol boots and repetto flats...I have a big thing in April and if I do well, I might get a CELINE tote as a gift to myself. Finger crossed.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Straight-Laced said:


> Great purchases!  The skirt is super cute.





Chinese Warrior said:


> I like the skirt!! I imagine it can be very versatile all year round!


Thank you :kiss:

This it how it looks on - still too cold to wear outside like this though!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you :kiss:
> 
> This it how it looks on - still too cold to wear outside like this though!
> 
> View attachment 2562042



U look super cute! And the skirt has pockets!!&#128077;


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> This it how it looks on - still too cold to wear outside like this though!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562042




Super cute! I have seen some Ganni coats on European bloggers, very jealous. Their stuff looks so nice.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

This linen jacket sits on the very top of my April wish list. I have an important vacation coming up and I am undecided if I should get it for my trip. But what if I find other exciting pieces during my travel...(first world problem, I am fully aware)...le sigh..

I have already tried it on and it was perfect.


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> This linen jacket sits on the very top of my April wish list. I have an important vacation coming up and I am undecided if I should get it for my trip. But what if I find other exciting pieces during my travel...(first world problem, I am fully aware)...le sigh..
> 
> I have already tried it on and it was perfect.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It's from Zara! I love the cut of this jacket though I wish the pockets are small. I should add that I am based in southern Spain where Zara, Mango are about the only mid range international & fashionable brands available there are of course other brands within the Inditex family but they are mostly for the younger set. 

My original plan was to buy the LV speedy b in damier Ebene in April. I imagine it will be a great workhorse bag. Anyhow, I have decided to shelve it, maybe during Summer. &#10024;Hooray for self-control!!!&#10024;

I am going to Istanbul so I don't think i will be buying much fashion items but I do want to buy some house decor items, spices and special blend body oils. I was told the Grand bazaar is one HUGE temptation.) can't wait to find out...


----------



## Myrkur

Ok so I mentioned I want to get these sandals, but then I saw these. Now I can't decide. Which one should I buy? I am also going to Paris this month so I want to wear them when I go there plus I'm probably going to buy some things there..


----------



## Myrkur

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's from Zara! I love the cut of this jacket though I wish the pockets are small. I should add that I am based in southern Spain where Zara, Mango are about the only mid range international & fashionable brands available there are of course other brands within the Inditex family but they are mostly for the younger set.
> 
> My original plan was to buy the LV speedy b in damier Ebene in April. I imagine it will be a great workhorse bag. Anyhow, I have decided to shelve it, maybe during Summer. &#10024;Hooray for self-control!!!&#10024;
> 
> I am going to Istanbul so I don't think i will be buying much fashion items but I do want to buy some house decor items, spices and special blend body oils. I was told the Grand bazaar is one HUGE temptation.) can't wait to find out...



How exciting to go to Istanbul!


----------



## Myrkur

Chinese Warrior said:


> This linen jacket sits on the very top of my April wish list. I have an important vacation coming up and I am undecided if I should get it for my trip. But what if I find other exciting pieces during my travel...(first world problem, I am fully aware)...le sigh..
> 
> I have already tried it on and it was perfect.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> My style is pretty casual, but I work in a somewhat conservative field, so either pair would get a decent amount of use... My dream would be the black pair with gold toes, which I don't think exists. Also, I like the laceup espadrilles and could probably more easily get my hands on these. What do you guys think of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558530



Oh my I love love love these!!! I however, would choose the classic black flats though from Chanel because I have them myself for 5 years now I think and they are still going strong  they are the most comfortable flats I have and I live in a climate where it can be pretty cold, but when it's that time of year, I can wear tights with them to keep my feet warm.


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Oh my I love love love these!!! I however, would choose the classic black flats though from Chanel because I have them myself for 5 years now I think and they are still going strong  they are the most comfortable flats I have and I live in a climate where it can be pretty cold, but when it's that time of year, I can wear tights with them to keep my feet warm.




I really like the black flats and think they would be good for work, but something about the pink espadrille lace ups keeps calling my name... I have a pair of classic pink/black flats that I have had forever, a pair of black cambons (my most comfy flats) and a few other pairs. I will have to think more!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Chinese Warrior said:


> U look super cute! And the skirt has pockets!!&#128077;






jellybebe said:


> Super cute! I have seen some Ganni coats on European bloggers, very jealous. Their stuff looks so nice.



Thank you both  

I did a small closet clean-up for spring today - feels great to have room for everything again!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I hope to do my Spring cleaning this weekend and move all winter gear to the deepest end of the closet!!


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> Ok so I mentioned I want to get these sandals, but then I saw these. Now I can't decide. Which one should I buy? I am also going to Paris this month so I want to wear them when I go there plus I'm probably going to buy some things there..


They are cute and very french chic, I think. I love them both, but I would go for the first one since I dont like strap on my toes..


----------



## Myrkur

muamua said:


> They are cute and very french chic, I think. I love them both, but I would go for the first one since I dont like strap on my toes..




I just ordered the first pair! Can't wait to receive them.


----------



## Myrkur

I think this will be my May item.. Love this bag, just need to see it in real first


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Thinking about April. Am considering: Isabel Marant Olympe top and a pair of Chanel flats. I like these two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558149
> View attachment 2558150
> View attachment 2558152


hi jelly!
I have been looking for apair of Chanel espadrilles...I love them. Oh and i tried on an Olympe top, and boy, was I disappointed..I couldn't get my head through the top, no joke??
I have a lot of catching up to do...off to work then I 'll be back for sure


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> I just ordered the first pair! Can't wait to receive them.


That would be my choice...classic chic K Jacques, j'adore!


----------



## ohitsjen

Myrkur said:


> I just ordered the first pair! Can't wait to receive them.


I hope they work out! The first pair was super cute 



Chinese Warrior said:


> I hope to do my Spring cleaning this weekend and move all winter gear to the deepest end of the closet!!


Good luck! It's really refreshing looking at your closet with a new season in mind


----------



## Chinese Warrior

ohitsjen said:


> I hope they work out! The first pair was super cute
> 
> 
> Good luck! It's really refreshing looking at your closet with a new season in mind



Thank you! I cannot agree with you; and it also helps to control the Spring wishlist..

I managed to finish about 70% of the Spring cleaning yesterday. The good news is I am donating only ONE cardigan. Everything else stays for the next winter! &#10024;All thanks to THIS THREAD!!!!&#10024;


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> That would be my choice...classic chic K Jacques, j'adore!


They are not K Jacques, they are from Rondini!


----------



## Myrkur

ohitsjen said:


> I hope they work out! The first pair was super cute
> 
> 
> Good luck! It's really refreshing looking at your closet with a new season in mind



Thanks, I'm having a bit of trouble paying for them, something went wrong with the website so I didn't get an email with the payment details.


----------



## Myrkur

I am cleaning my wardrobe again! Really going back to basics. Last year I invested in only basic clothing, such as white Tees, black cardigans, simple woolen sweaters, black skinny jeans etc and I notice I only wear those clothes along with some accessories to not make things boring. I don't wear my other clothes anymore and since the wardrobe doesn't fit anymore clothes (sharing it with my boyfriend) I really need to get rid of some things..


----------



## Myrkur

I purchased this drape cardigan on sale from COS. It's 100% merino wool and was 60 euros and now 40.


----------



## neenabengal

I, too, have just done a bit of a spring clear out.  Over the past 2 years, I have gradually dropped 2 dress sizes and my body shape has changed and lots of my clothes no longer fit.  I have tailored some of my favourite things but over the weekend, I boxed up a lot of the clothes that dont fit and plan to store them for 6 months to see if I miss any of them.  I am loathe to sell them/ donate in case I put the weight back on but it seemed silly to still have those clothes taking up space in my wardrobe. 

I too have only really been buying basics this year (apart from my burberry coat which I absolutely adore).  I feel I have a good selection of basics now and look forward to buying some more statement pieces as we get to summer.  I would love a chanel brooch but that will need to wait for a few more months....  

I have bought 3 new things already this month but not planning on buying anything else now until May.  My purchases are:

Lace sundress - this is sooo pretty.  I saw it in the latest version of Vogue and thought, I have to buy this dress!!  It looks so feminine with heels but can be dressed down with a straw hat and trainers.  Cant wait for the sun to shine!!

MIH oversize shirt - have wanted this shirt for ages!!  I eventually managed to find it in stock in my size at Mywardrobe.com and I have 20% discount so got it for a good price.  I hope to wear this lots and lots over the spring/summer. 

And finally, some cobalt shoes.  I bought them for work but they also look great with boyfriend or skinny jeans.


----------



## neenabengal

MIH shirt (on a blogger)


----------



## jellybebe

Everyone is doing so well! I'm glad to hear it! 

I made one of my April purchases today, which was sort of unexpected but is also something I have wanted for a while. I finally got a Joseph cashair sweater with elbow patches! I had the opportunity to try it on again in person and it's a bit oversized on me but drapes so beautifully because the cashmere is so thin. Plus I'm a sucker for elbow patches. It will be a nice basic that I can see myself reaching for all the time. 

I saw the Isabel Marant Olympe top that I have been wanting for a while and was supposed to be my next purchase, but I'm starting to think that I will actually pass on that! It's adorable but I don't think I am ready to pay $700 for a top. I will pay lots of money for a good jacket and shoes, and of course a handbag, but a cotton top might be a bit of a stretch for me. We'll see.

My next purchase will hopefully be a pair of leather pants.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Everyone is doing so well! I'm glad to hear it!
> 
> I made one of my April purchases today, which was sort of unexpected but is also something I have wanted for a while. I finally got a Joseph cashair sweater with elbow patches! I had the opportunity to try it on again in person and it's a bit oversized on me but drapes so beautifully because the cashmere is so thin. Plus I'm a sucker for elbow patches. It will be a nice basic that I can see myself reaching for all the time.
> 
> I saw the Isabel Marant Olympe top that I have been wanting for a while and was supposed to be my next purchase, but I'm starting to think that I will actually pass on that! It's adorable but I don't think I am ready to pay $700 for a top. I will pay lots of money for a good jacket and shoes, and of course a handbag, but a cotton top might be a bit of a stretch for me. We'll see.
> 
> My next purchase will hopefully be a pair of leather pants.




That sweater looks really beautiful on you!


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> That sweater looks really beautiful on you!




Oh hee hee that's not me. It's a pic taken for the blog of the store I bought it from.


----------



## citrus

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just back from a 4 day trip to London and all I bought was a denim shirt dress from Uniqlo! It's a Japanese brand which has great basics. Wow, this thread is really working on me!!))



I love Uniqlo!!! Will be in London late summer and looking forward to checking them out again.


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> Everyone is doing so well! I'm glad to hear it!
> 
> I made one of my April purchases today, which was sort of unexpected but is also something I have wanted for a while. I finally got a Joseph cashair sweater with elbow patches! I had the opportunity to try it on again in person and it's a bit oversized on me but drapes so beautifully because the cashmere is so thin. Plus I'm a sucker for elbow patches. It will be a nice basic that I can see myself reaching for all the time.
> 
> I saw the Isabel Marant Olympe top that I have been wanting for a while and was supposed to be my next purchase, but I'm starting to think that I will actually pass on that! It's adorable but I don't think I am ready to pay $700 for a top. I will pay lots of money for a good jacket and shoes, and of course a handbag, but a cotton top might be a bit of a stretch for me. We'll see.
> 
> My next purchase will hopefully be a pair of leather pants.




Yay, you finally got your Joseph Cashair jumper!  Looks lovely.   

I love love love Joseph stuff.  What leather pants are you looking at?  I have a pair of Joseph leather leggings, they are very comfy


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Yay, you finally got your Joseph Cashair jumper!  Looks lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love Joseph stuff.  What leather pants are you looking at?  I have a pair of Joseph leather leggings, they are very comfy




I keep waffling between a sweatpant pair and another skinny pair. For now I want a pair of J Brands with zipper details.


----------



## fightthesunrise

jellybebe said:


> I keep waffling between a sweatpant pair and another skinny pair. For now I want a pair of J Brands with zipper details.




I have my eye on the same JBrands, I believe. The ones with the zippers on the knees? Tdf!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Woops I came across this Muubaa leather jacket (on sale though!) and had to have it, which means I'm up to 3 items this month... 4 if you count a pair of replacement jeans.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/muubaa-lyra-leather-biker-jacket-in-black/dp/MUUB-WO113/


----------



## jellybebe

fightthesunrise said:


> I have my eye on the same JBrands, I believe. The ones with the zippers on the knees? Tdf!




No, I haven't seen those! I am eyeing the leather Julia style, which is cropped with zippers at the hips and ankles.

This is a weird request because I know the seasons are changing, but has anyone seen any really nice chunky knit cardigans? The weather is still in transition. Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

Oh and what do you guys think of these two pairs of Golden Goose sneakers? I really like both and can't decide between the two. I like the white high top pair because they are a nice alternative to the white Converse that everyone wears, and they are plain. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
But the other pair is sparkly! I wish it came in high top version, which is the style I like better.


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> Oh and what do you guys think of these two pairs of Golden Goose sneakers? I really like both and can't decide between the two. I like the white high top pair because they are a nice alternative to the white Converse that everyone wears, and they are plain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574210
> View attachment 2574211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the other pair is sparkly! I wish it came in high top version, which is the style I like better.




I like the white ones  very nice!!!


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> I like the white ones  very nice!!!



Thanks! I will probably get the white ones if anything, but the sparkly ones are soooo cute.


----------



## Myrkur

My sandals arrived today! Excuse the non pedi feet


----------



## jellybebe

Very simple and classic design! I love minimalist sandals. I have a pair of Ancient Greek sandals that are simple like this that I wish that I could wear more often.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Very simple and classic design! I love minimalist sandals. I have a pair of Ancient Greek sandals that are simple like this that I wish that I could wear more often.




Yes I love them! I had a pair of chanel sandals in the same design but they are old so I really needed a replacement pair. How come you can't wear them? The weather doesn't allow you?


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Yes I love them! I had a pair of chanel sandals in the same design but they are old so I really needed a replacement pair. How come you can't wear them? The weather doesn't allow you?




Bad weather and bad feet! I have heel problems so can't wear anything too flat.


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> My sandals arrived today! Excuse the non pedi feet
> 
> View attachment 2575406
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575407


So nice on you! Hope I will get mine soon!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Myrkur said:


> My sandals arrived today! Excuse the non pedi feet
> 
> View attachment 2575406
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575407



Lovely sandals!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Added a basic white crepe blouse from Mango to my April count. Can't wait to wear it with a statement necklace for my Easter family lunch.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Myrkur said:


> My sandals arrived today! Excuse the non pedi feet
> 
> View attachment 2575406
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575407



Perfect (and you have lovely feet!)


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Oh and what do you guys think of these two pairs of Golden Goose sneakers? I really like both and can't decide between the two. I like the white high top pair because they are a nice alternative to the white Converse that everyone wears, and they are plain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574210
> View attachment 2574211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the other pair is sparkly! I wish it came in high top version, which is the style I like better.



Golden Goose sneakers are addictive.  I'm banned from buying any more - or any sneakers/skate shoes for that matter.  I like both styles (different purposes).


----------



## Straight-Laced

For April I ended up with my much wanted Saint Laurent boots and impulse buy Celine Love Life sneakers.  Both very comfortable.






Also a heap of basics for the new season - Petit Bateau tees in black & white, J Crew LS tees, workout gear and two pairs of replacement boyfriend jeans.


----------



## jellybebe

I ordered something today... Will post on here if it goes through! (My SA has to check the stock for sure.)


----------



## Jesssh

April purchase: 14K gold pendant to replace the cheap imitation one I have been wearing for years. So nice to find a suitable upgrade at a good price! (75% off msrp?)




The teardrop I have is flat, monogrammed (I'm not a fan of engravings that show), and is losing its plating. It was a little embarrassing to wear it but the shape was so perfect, especially for work. It filled in the neckline nicely. It was a gift from a long time ago.

This one should be about the same size, and hopefully a little more 3D. I hope it's well made.


----------



## jellybebe

I ordered these pink Chanel espadrilles today. So excited to finally try them on!


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> I ordered these pink Chanel espadrilles today. So excited to finally try them on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577031



Love!  They look like they will be so comfy too - cant wait to hear what you think when you get them.  What are you planning to wear them with?  Would you mind sharing the price (PM me if you prefer)


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Love!  They look like they will be so comfy too - cant wait to hear what you think when you get them.  What are you planning to wear them with?  Would you mind sharing the price (PM me if you prefer)




I hope to wear them with shorts, skirts and cropped jeans. I think they will go with most things, as they are cut lower on the ankle so they aren't high tops or anything. The price was $625 USD.


----------



## shoes319

I am failing miserably on this one(ish) a month thing - February I bought 2 items and was very proud!  Not so much since then- March I bought a beautiful new alma in the pretty quetsche color which is like raisin and am thrilled - knew I love the alma shape/style - but that kind of sent me slipping back into buying more items than I should be...oh well - one step forward two steps back I guess! I only really have 2 more items on my wish list (pair of AGL flats and booties in the fall) to purchase for the year and am thinking that's going to be very hard!  At least still purging and selling other items...how is everyone else doing?


----------



## jellybebe

Two items this month: Joseph sweater and Chanel laceup espadrilles. Might get 1-2 more items.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Okie I have used my ONE of April. I am in Istanbul now, got the Lv speedy b in DE. The best kind of souvenir.  

I have also reserved the Steve Madden sneakers in leopard print. I have been eying these shoes for a few months. Now that I found them in Istanbul, I think I will cave in. 

After these purchases, I will be good for April AND May.


----------



## MadisonReese

I can't decide which pair of Decollete Floral Bouquet to keep. I WANTED the variation that fades from purple to orange BUT this is my 3rd time ordering and I have never gotten ANY purple in my size 39. Should I keep either of these or return!?!?!


----------



## Jesssh

MadisonReese said:


> I can't decide which pair of Decollete Floral Bouquet to keep. I WANTED the variation that fades from purple to orange BUT this is my 3rd time ordering and I have never gotten ANY purple in my size 39. Should I keep either of these or return!?!?!



I like both! Maybe the darker ones would be easier to wear more often, since they read as red. If you want to put the money toward something else, return. Otherwise, I'd be taking them into your closet to see what items of clothing you could pair them with.


----------



## jellybebe

Ok I am officially banned now. I am still in shock... I just bought my dream bag (preloved) that I have wanted since 2008. It has gotten away from me a few times over the years, but now it's mine! Grey Chanel large camera case!


----------



## jellybebe

On an unrelated note, I think these are the perfect distressed white boyfriend jeans!


----------



## ohitsjen

jellybebe said:


> Ok I am officially banned now. I am still in shock... I just bought my dream bag (preloved) that I have wanted since 2008. It has gotten away from me a few times over the years, but now it's mine! Grey Chanel large camera case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583747



Congratulations! Chanel is always lovely  Enjoy your beautiful new bag!

(and on that unrelated note, those distressed boyfriend jeans look really good too!)


----------



## jellybebe

ohitsjen said:


> Congratulations! Chanel is always lovely  Enjoy your beautiful new bag!
> 
> 
> 
> (and on that unrelated note, those distressed boyfriend jeans look really good too!)




Thank you! So excited!


----------



## jellybebe

I might have found my summer sandals... They are perfect. Only question is whether they will hurt my feet.


----------



## JDN

My April purchases....but the gold/silver one went back bc it is too big....
Also just ordered some yellow rockstud kitten heels


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> Ok I am officially banned now. I am still in shock... I just bought my dream bag (preloved) that I have wanted since 2008. It has gotten away from me a few times over the years, but now it's mine! Grey Chanel large camera case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583747




Wow! Congrats!!! That is beautiful!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> I might have found my summer sandals... They are perfect. Only question is whether they will hurt my feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2587881


They look so cute!  I'm looking for a pair of summer sandals as well but I think I'll try them on i a store first... They _could_ be uncomfortable on your feet especially when the sole is just flat.


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> View attachment 2588547
> 
> 
> My April purchases....but the gold/silver one went back bc it is too big....
> Also just ordered some yellow rockstud kitten heels




Wow! Just beautiful! What size is the metallic one - new medium?


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> They look so cute!  I'm looking for a pair of summer sandals as well but I think I'll try them on i a store first... They _could_ be uncomfortable on your feet especially when the sole is just flat.




I know . I feel like they will likely be too flat. But they are sooooo pretty and perfect.


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> Wow! Just beautiful! What size is the metallic one - new medium?




Thanks  Yes, new medium....a little too big for my frame I think


----------



## chloe_chanel

Myrkur said:


> I purchased this drape cardigan on sale from COS. It's 100% merino wool and was 60 euros and now 40.



Hi what's COS? I love this cardi!


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> Thanks  Yes, new medium....a little too big for my frame I think
> 
> View attachment 2589648




I think they both look great on you! But the old medium in black is super stunning! From what I gather from here, you were very lucky to find one!


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> I think they both look great on you! But the old medium in black is super stunning! From what I gather from here, you were very lucky to find one!




Thanks  so glad I got one before the increase!!!


----------



## KimTX

I think the smaller one looks better on you.  



JDN said:


> Thanks  Yes, new medium....a little too big for my frame I think
> 
> View attachment 2589648


----------



## Jesssh

Necklace is coming Friday. 

I also bought 6 pieces of cotton suiting for summer which I needed for work, so I'm not counting those for the club.  5 of the 6 pieces are neutrals (light taupe and dark navy, no texture or patterns) so now I can make a gazillion new polished outfits - really excited! My dressing room may be a mess while I play dress up. 

I'm a little obsessed with the taupe/white/light blue color combinations I see everywhere. They remind me of a cool breezy day on the beach.

I would love to find more pretty print silky sleeveless tops. They seem to be hard to find now. I am very picky. I have 2 in my closet and one knit I love - that's not very many.


----------



## neenabengal

JDN said:


> Thanks  Yes, new medium....a little too big for my frame I think
> 
> View attachment 2589648



Both absolutely gorgeous - think the black looks stunning and suits your frame.  I love the metallic too but know what you mean about it being a bit too big for you.  Did you return it?


----------



## neenabengal

chloe_chanel said:


> Hi what's COS? I love this cardi!



COS is collection of style.  Its a sister brand of H&M but more expensive - contemporary clothes with a twist.  I love COS

http://www.cosstores.com/nl/Shop/Women


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> I know . I feel like they will likely be too flat. But they are sooooo pretty and perfect.



Love these sandals.  Marni is one of my favourite brands although they dont sell it in my local city now and I like to try Marni clothes on before buying as things never look the same on the hanger versus being worn.  I only have/had 1 pair of Marni sandals and ended up selling them because they hurt my feet (but that was because they were high heels). 

Did you get your chanel espadrilles?  Are they comfy?  

Love your new chanel bag by the way - how on earth did a SA manage to track one down from 2008?  Supersleuth SA


----------



## JDN

KimTX said:


> I think the smaller one looks better on you.




I agree lol


----------



## JDN

neenabengal said:


> Both absolutely gorgeous - think the black looks stunning and suits your frame.  I love the metallic too but know what you mean about it being a bit too big for you.  Did you return it?




I did....I was sad to return it, but I don't think I would use it much....and with the type of leather that it is, I can imagine denim transfer like no other.....


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Love these sandals.  Marni is one of my favourite brands although they dont sell it in my local city now and I like to try Marni clothes on before buying as things never look the same on the hanger versus being worn.  I only have/had 1 pair of Marni sandals and ended up selling them because they hurt my feet (but that was because they were high heels).
> 
> Did you get your chanel espadrilles?  Are they comfy?
> 
> Love your new chanel bag by the way - how on earth did a SA manage to track one down from 2008?  Supersleuth SA




Yes, I got the pink lace up espadrilles and they are amazing! The double sole seems to be the key between painful and comfortable, although I have yet to wear them out! They fit perfectly, almost snugly. 

And my SA did not track down the Chanel camera bag for me unfortunately! That was my own stalking and being obsessive.


----------



## Myrkur

neenabengal said:


> Love these sandals.  Marni is one of my favourite brands although they dont sell it in my local city now and I like to try Marni clothes on before buying as things never look the same on the hanger versus being worn.  I only have/had 1 pair of Marni sandals and ended up selling them because they hurt my feet (but that was because they were high heels).
> 
> Did you get your chanel espadrilles?  Are they comfy?
> 
> Love your new chanel bag by the way - how on earth did a SA manage to track one down from 2008?  Supersleuth SA




2008? I thought the Boy bag was first released 3 years ago?


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> 2008? I thought the Boy bag was first released 3 years ago?




She's talking about my Camera bag, not a Boy.


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> Yes, I got the pink lace up espadrilles and they are amazing! The double sole seems to be the key between painful and comfortable, although I have yet to wear them out! They fit perfectly, almost snugly.
> 
> And my SA did not track down the Chanel camera bag for me unfortunately! That was my own stalking and being obsessive.



Ah, I see - the old 'law of attraction' works for me too - if I obsess about something for long enough, it eventually becomes mine through a series of fateful events 

Glad you like the espadrilles, any modelling pics?  I'd love to see what they look like worn with skinny jeans.  The leather looks so soft on them.


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Ah, I see - the old 'law of attraction' works for me too - if I obsess about something for long enough, it eventually becomes mine through a series of fateful events
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like the espadrilles, any modelling pics?  I'd love to see what they look like worn with skinny jeans.  The leather looks so soft on them.




I will try to take some pics later, but my legs aren't looking so great right now so might not post pics in jeans if they look too crappy.


----------



## Jesssh

Well, the gold teardrop necklace didn't work out. It looked cheap, so I returned it.

For April, I'm posting this skirt. It doesn't look like much by itself, but I've been combining it with different pieces in my wardrobe and it looks amazing!




I bought 5 other work basics. They are not as interesting, and I really needed suits so I am not counting them. Basically a 3 piece navy suit and a 2 piece taupe suit. Pretty simple on their own, but with this skirt and my other pieces I'm sure I can make them more interesting. 

BTW, I still would like to find the ubiquitous yellow gold pendant. I posted this thread over on the jewelry forum if you'd like to vote:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/pick-a-pendant-865523.html


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I failed miserably in April; bought too many little accessories during my time in Istanbul last week. Had one big purchase ie the speedy b in damier ebene which is technically my only bag purchase in 2014. I have been very happy with my bag collection for three years now.


----------



## JDN

Chinese Warrior said:


> I failed miserably in April; bought too many little accessories during my time in Istanbul last week. Had one big purchase ie the speedy b in damier ebene which is technically my only bag purchase in 2014. I have been very happy with my bag collection for three years now.


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> Great purchases!!! I don't think I've ever failed so miserably as I've had this month....not even before discovering this thread!!! Ughhhh!!!!
> 
> I blame Chanel's price increase for this!!!!
> Ban island for....hopefully a year minimum lol




But you returned the metallic right..?  not so bad then


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> But you returned the metallic right..?  not so bad then




I did lol....
But I also have a classic woc, a jumbo and a reissue coming....In addition to the medium boy I recently got....
And stopped by the boutique yesterday and got the black on black boy woc and a card case 
I am in so much trouble lol

Well....the jumbo is actually a Mother's Day gift for my mom  
Ok....feeling a little better now...just a little lol


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> I did lol....
> But I also have a classic woc, a jumbo and a reissue coming....In addition to the medium boy I recently got....
> And stopped by the boutique yesterday and got the black on black boy woc and a card case
> I am in so much trouble lol
> 
> Well....the jumbo is actually a Mother's Day gift for my mom
> Ok....feeling a little better now...just a little lol




Wow, those are some fantastic buys! The black on black WOC looks amazing in pics, and I need to add a reissue in my collection... Probably black with GHW or maybe a very dark metallic. But I can understand why the price increase motivated you - by the time I can get a reissue, it will probably be $10K!

And wow you are such a good daughter! What colour is the jumbo?


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> Wow, those are some fantastic buys! The black on black WOC looks amazing in pics, and I need to add a reissue in my collection... Probably black with GHW or maybe a very dark metallic. But I can understand why the price increase motivated you - by the time I can get a reissue, it will probably be $10K!
> 
> And wow you are such a good daughter! What colour is the jumbo?




Can you believe the amount they are increasing on some of their bags....I'm not sure if I will be purchasing more Chanels in the future at those prices....we shall see....

I got her a black caviar with shw


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> Can you believe the amount they are increasing on some of their bags....I'm not sure if I will be purchasing more Chanels in the future at those prices....we shall see....
> 
> I got her a black caviar with shw




Wow! Perfect classic. Yeah the prices are pretty unbelievable.


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> Wow! Perfect classic. Yeah the prices are pretty unbelievable.




I think I'm pretty content with my collection now  thank goodness! Lol


----------



## ohitsjen

April was a bit more of a spendier month than I would've hoped. Wishful thinking says that this will motivate me to keep my pursestrings tied tightly for May and perhaps even June. 

I started off the month with the Prada bag I intended on getting, followed it up with a simple black sheath dress by Theory. For some reason, I got it into my head that I needed ANOTHER bag, so I went ahead and got the Givenchy shoppers tote. I'm pretty pleased with the Theory dress and the Prada bag, but the Givenchy was a bit of splurge. I just can't bring myself to return it though...


----------



## jellybebe

ohitsjen said:


> April was a bit more of a spendier month than I would've hoped. Wishful thinking says that this will motivate me to keep my pursestrings tied tightly for May and perhaps even June.
> 
> 
> 
> I started off the month with the Prada bag I intended on getting, followed it up with a simple black sheath dress by Theory. For some reason, I got it into my head that I needed ANOTHER bag, so I went ahead and got the Givenchy shoppers tote. I'm pretty pleased with the Theory dress and the Prada bag, but the Givenchy was a bit of splurge. I just can't bring myself to return it though...




Love the Prada tote and the Theory dress! Very practical and stylish pieces.


----------



## saintgermain

At least the Prada is a classic and you will probably use it for many years to come


----------



## ohitsjen

jellybebe said:


> Love the Prada tote and the Theory dress! Very practical and stylish pieces.


At least they're practical right?  Thank you! 
Congratulations on the espadrilles as well, looking forward to some mod pics 



saintgermain said:


> At least the Prada is a classic and you will probably use it for many years to come


Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

ohitsjen said:


> April was a bit more of a spendier month than I would've hoped. Wishful thinking says that this will motivate me to keep my pursestrings tied tightly for May and perhaps even June.
> 
> I started off the month with the Prada bag I intended on getting, followed it up with a simple black sheath dress by Theory. For some reason, I got it into my head that I needed ANOTHER bag, so I went ahead and got the Givenchy shoppers tote. I'm pretty pleased with the Theory dress and the Prada bag, but the Givenchy was a bit of splurge. I just can't bring myself to return it though...



Wow I just wanted to post here saying I bought a new simple dress from Theory, but now I think it's the exact same one you bought. Is it this one: https://www.theoutnet.com/product/451509

If so, could you post a photo wearing it? I hope the sizing is right, I ordered a size 0.. 
This will be my one item of the month. I'm doing a very good job this year


----------



## jellybebe

ohitsjen said:


> Yes! Hahaha it's the same one. Here are a couple, hope they're okay!
> View attachment 2600781
> 
> View attachment 2600787




It's stunning on you! Great buy! And love your shoes. I need a good pair of nude flats, especially as the Chloe scalloped ones did not work out.

I have to stick to this one (or less) rule a month, as I am moving!!! Super excited but my new city will be much more expensive, although it means I can wear all my favourite clothes! So I need to save my money for moving expenses and such.

However, I did buy these half-leather trackpants, I hope they are nice in person. I still really wanted a pair of leather trackpants and the cut of these is nice, although I realize they are not for everybody.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

JDN said:


> Great purchases!!! I don't think I've ever failed so miserably as I've had this month....not even before discovering this thread!!! Ughhhh!!!!
> 
> I blame Chanel's price increase for this!!!!
> Ban island for....hopefully a year minimum lol



Thanks babe, I do love alll my April purchases!!

Ban island for a year? Wowow, I have to skip over to the Chanel page to see your ban-worthy purchases!!!!! Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It's MAY!!!!! New month, new count!!


----------



## Myrkur

ohitsjen said:


> Yes! Hahaha it's the same one. Here are a couple, hope they're okay!
> View attachment 2600781
> 
> View attachment 2600787




It looks very good on you! How funny we got the same dress. I didn't have a simple black dress yet so I thought this would be a nice addition. Plus I love the fact that the fabric they used is 100% wool. Would be even better if the lining would be satin though but oh well for that price.. May I ask how tall you are and what size you got? And is it tight around the bust?


----------



## ohitsjen

jellybebe said:


> It's stunning on you! Great buy! And love your shoes. I need a good pair of nude flats, especially as the Chloe scalloped ones did not work out.
> 
> I have to stick to this one (or less) rule a month, as I am moving!!! Super excited but my new city will be much more expensive, although it means I can wear all my favourite clothes! So I need to save my money for moving expenses and such.
> 
> However, I did buy these half-leather trackpants, I hope they are nice in person. I still really wanted a pair of leather trackpants and the cut of these is nice, although I realize they are not for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600893


Thank you  The shoes are Givenchy, from last year  Unfortunately, not the most comfortable shoes I own, but my only nude pair at the moment 

The pants look really good! I actually like that they're half/half, it means the fit looks more flattering/less intense leather (if that made any sense) than a full leather pair haha. I hope they work out for you 



Myrkur said:


> It looks very good on you! How funny we got the same dress. I didn't have a simple black dress yet so I thought this would be a nice addition. Plus I love the fact that the fabric they used is 100% wool. Would be even better if the lining would be satin though but oh well for that price.. May I ask how tall you are and what size you got? And is it tight around the bust?


Thanks, what a crazy coincidence right? I bought it for the same reasons more or less, I've been looking for a simple black dress that can be dressed up/worn as is etc. I'm 171cm, I think that's close to 5 ft 7? And I got the US 8. I'd say it's not too tight around the bust, but it is a bit tighter than I prefer around the shoulders, so I plan on wearing a shirt underneath most of the time.


----------



## muamua

So its the new month. In April, I got a pair of rondini sandals that I have been wanting for a while, and a pair of reebok sneakers. I saw Miranda Kerr in the ads wearing those sneakers so I decided to give it a try and got them in hot pink. Well, I don't like almost all the colors reebok has but those sneakers were so comfortable!!! For May, I am thinking about a bag.


----------



## lucywife

I bought two items in April
a dress (with thecorner discount the price was really good and I love it) and a sweater (eBay)


----------



## jellybebe

lucywife said:


> I bought two items in April
> 
> a dress (with thecorner discount the price was really good and I love it) and a sweater (eBay)




Love the sweater. I am a sucker for anything with elbow patches.


----------



## jellybebe

ohitsjen said:


> Thank you  The shoes are Givenchy, from last year  Unfortunately, not the most comfortable shoes I own, but my only nude pair at the moment
> 
> The pants look really good! I actually like that they're half/half, it means the fit looks more flattering/less intense leather (if that made any sense) than a full leather pair haha. I hope they work out for you
> 
> 
> Thanks, what a crazy coincidence right? I bought it for the same reasons more or less, I've been looking for a simple black dress that can be dressed up/worn as is etc. I'm 171cm, I think that's close to 5 ft 7? And I got the US 8. I'd say it's not too tight around the bust, but it is a bit tighter than I prefer around the shoulders, so I plan on wearing a shirt underneath most of the time.




I'm glad you like the pants! I agree, full leather can be pretty intense - I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## lucywife

jellybebe said:


> Love the sweater. I am a sucker for anything with elbow patches.


 me too  I missed it on sale at BG and got for a better price new with tags, so happy!


----------



## collegechic

Going to attempt this method. I've been pretty good about not buying clothing and trying to shop from my own closet. Thankfully my bf's sister gave me quite a few things for summer that she outgrew. 
My last clothing purchase was in March! Now that Forever 21 is phasing out XS items its helping my budget. I bought a bag a week ago as a gift but I'll count it anyway.


----------



## Myrkur

My Theory dress just came in! I need to have it altered though because it is too big even though it's a size 0. But I really like the simplicity of the dress.


----------



## ohitsjen

Myrkur said:


> My Theory dress just came in! I need to have it altered though because it is too big even though it's a size 0. But I really like the simplicity of the dress.
> 
> View attachment 2604715
> 
> View attachment 2604716



You look fantastic! Shame about needing it altered, but I'm sure it'll be worth it to have a simple black dress in your rotation


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> My Theory dress just came in! I need to have it altered though because it is too big even though it's a size 0. But I really like the simplicity of the dress.
> 
> View attachment 2604715
> 
> View attachment 2604716


OMG, you look fabulous! I am so jealous^^


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> My Theory dress just came in! I need to have it altered though because it is too big even though it's a size 0. But I really like the simplicity of the dress.
> 
> View attachment 2604715
> 
> View attachment 2604716




You are so teeny, so lucky! The dress will look amazing when it fits you properly.


----------



## Jesssh

Finally found a black leather jacket for May:




It isn't my favorite leather, but the style is perfect for me, the fit is good, and it was 40% off. It can be a blazer for work or a light jacket with jeans. I've been looking for a black leather jacket for years and I needed to get something that didn't squeak! (My hand-me-down boxy black leather jacket made me sound like the Michelin man.)


----------



## Myrkur

ohitsjen said:


> You look fantastic! Shame about needing it altered, but I'm sure it'll be worth it to have a simple black dress in your rotation





muamua said:


> OMG, you look fabulous! I am so jealous^^





jellybebe said:


> You are so teeny, so lucky! The dress will look amazing when it fits you properly.



Thank you so much. :shame:
I'm happy I finally found a LBD!


----------



## Myrkur

Jesssh said:


> Finally found a black leather jacket for May:
> 
> View attachment 2605561
> 
> 
> It isn't my favorite leather, but the style is perfect for me, the fit is good, and it was 40% off. It can be a blazer for work or a light jacket with jeans. I've been looking for a black leather jacket for years and I needed to get something that didn't squeak! (My hand-me-down boxy black leather jacket made me sound like the Michelin man.)



I love that style jacket, I need a new leather jacket as well. I have a Zara leather jacket which I love, but I wear it all the time, like seriously all the time, I feel like I need a backup jacket.


----------



## jellybebe

^ I'm the opposite! I always admire leather jackets and want one, but I never wear them! I bought a really nice Anine Bing one that I hardly wear. Maybe now that I am moving (finally! To a good city with lots of shopping and 4 seasons!) I will get more chances to wear it.


----------



## Jesssh

jellybebe said:


> ^ I'm the opposite! I always admire leather jackets and want one, but I never wear them! I bought a really nice Anine Bing one that I hardly wear. Maybe now that I am moving (finally! To a good city with lots of shopping and 4 seasons!) I will get more chances to wear it.



It's easier to wear the ones that are not as nice. I almost always grab a leather jacket to go out - usually the black one. They repel dirt, they don't attract dog hair, they look good with everything and they are not too warm.

I have a really nice light blue one that hardly gets out. Mostly because it makes me feel like I'm showing off - it's very tailored. I can probably figure out outfits to dress it down though.

I rejected a gray Doma Leather jacket that the other TPFers loved. I tried to like it, but the gray colors and the wrinkled leather did not look right with my face, plus it was too tight in one arm  and most importantly, it was a "special care leather". It would have been great for wearing to Home Depot otherwise.  (I spend a lot of time at Home Depot.) It was a VERY casual look, IMO, but the special care requirement kind of negated the look. Anyway, I decided to go more polished with this purchase. I still have my gifted hardy squeaky leather jacket to wear to Home Depot.


----------



## muamua

I am thinking about rick owens leather since I saw lily aldridge style it, but I didnt wear my bal leather at all...So, I think I'll have to stop myself from buying things that I don't wear too much...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> I failed miserably in April; bought too many little accessories during my time in Istanbul last week. Had one big purchase ie the speedy b in damier ebene which is technically my only bag purchase in 2014. I have been very happy with my bag collection for three years now.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I bought these ruffles bikini in white from Oysho today. Can't wait to wear them this weekend .


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Bought this Mango dress as my ONE and ONLY item for May  Really had to resist an Isabel Marant dress on theOutnet, but "luckily" it sold out fast, so I wasn't tempted for long


----------



## Jesssh

COPENHAGEN said:


> Bought this Mango dress as my ONE and ONLY item for May  Really had to resist an Isabel Marant dress on theOutnet, but "luckily" it sold out fast, so I wasn't tempted for long
> 
> View attachment 2607766



So cute! I love beach dresses.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Jesssh said:


> So cute! I love beach dresses.


Thanks  Me too, now I just need a warm beach


----------



## Derigueur

Thinking about these shoes for my onesish a month we are going into winter ATM but I reckon I can still pull them off and if not classic summer style. what do you think?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Derigueur said:


> Thinking about these shoes for my onesish a month we are going into winter ATM but I reckon I can still pull them off and if not classic summer style. what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2610500


Cute  I love wedges, they are perfect with both summer dresses and cropped pants. 

My Mango dress arrived today, really love it as an everyday piece - mostly thought if it as a beach dress before. Styling it this way though, I feel like it can be used on casual days as well


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> Cute  I love wedges, they are perfect with both summer dresses and cropped pants.
> 
> My Mango dress arrived today, really love it as an everyday piece - mostly thought if it as a beach dress before. Styling it this way though, I feel like it can be used on casual days as well
> 
> View attachment 2612170



It looks good on you, love it paired with the jacket!


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Cute  I love wedges, they are perfect with both summer dresses and cropped pants.
> 
> 
> 
> My Mango dress arrived today, really love it as an everyday piece - mostly thought if it as a beach dress before. Styling it this way though, I feel like it can be used on casual days as well
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612170




Adorable!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> It looks good on you, love it paired with the jacket!





jellybebe said:


> Adorable!


Thank you


----------



## lucywife

Derigueur said:


> Thinking about these shoes for my onesish a month we are going into winter ATM but I reckon I can still pull them off and if not classic summer style. what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2610500


 I  these!


----------



## lucywife

Myrkur said:


> My Theory dress just came in! I need to have it altered though because it is too big even though it's a size 0. But I really like the simplicity of the dress.
> 
> View attachment 2604715
> 
> View attachment 2604716


Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## lucywife

COPENHAGEN said:


> Bought this Mango dress as my ONE and ONLY item for May  Really had to resist an Isabel Marant dress on theOutnet, but "luckily" it sold out fast, so I wasn't tempted for long
> 
> View attachment 2607766


 I need it too


----------



## Derigueur

COPENHAGEN said:


> Cute  I love wedges, they are perfect with both summer dresses and cropped pants.
> 
> My Mango dress arrived today, really love it as an everyday piece - mostly thought if it as a beach dress before. Styling it this way though, I feel like it can be used on casual days as well
> 
> View attachment 2612170



Thank you helping me make up my mind.
 You look great!!! i love wedges too x


----------



## Derigueur

lucywife said:


> I need it too


another positive comment looks like i will have to think seriously :


----------



## Myrkur

lucywife said:


> Looks beautiful on you!




Thanks! I've had it altered and it looks so much better now!


----------



## Myrkur

Wore my dress today to work! Dog wanted to be in the pics too


----------



## Derigueur

Myrkur said:


> Wore my dress today to work! Dog wanted to be in the pics too
> 
> View attachment 2617418
> 
> View attachment 2617419
> 
> View attachment 2617420




You look amaze


----------



## neenabengal

Lovely outfit Myrkur 

Well my May purchases are all basics:

Pair of stretchy white skinny jeans £40 (from River Island!)
Tricot 1.0 white T shirt £65
Hobbs Grey Tunic Top £20

It's blazing sunshine in the UK so I need a pair of boyfriend shorts too.  I have no shorts...

I was so good yesterday - I nearly bought a Maje jumper in the sale but changed my mind at the last minute.  

I have my eye on quite a few Helmut Lang jackets - hoping they might get reduced in the sales.  

Saving for a jewellery piece so I'm reading and re-reading this thread, my fav TPF thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/dont-buy-clothes-save-your-money-for-jewelry-218304.html


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Lovely outfit Myrkur
> 
> Well my May purchases are all basics:
> 
> Pair of stretchy white skinny jeans £40 (from River Island!)
> Tricot 1.0 white T shirt £65
> Hobbs Grey Tunic Top £20
> 
> It's blazing sunshine in the UK so I need a pair of boyfriend shorts too.  I have no shorts...
> 
> I was so good yesterday - I nearly bought a Maje jumper in the sale but changed my mind at the last minute.
> 
> I have my eye on quite a few Helmut Lang jackets - hoping they might get reduced in the sales.
> 
> Saving for a jewellery piece so I'm reading and re-reading this thread, my fav TPF thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/dont-buy-clothes-save-your-money-for-jewelry-218304.html




Sounds like you got some great deals! 

I got my hybrid leather pants, they are nice. Now I am eyeing this sweater but trying so hard to be good!


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> Sounds like you got some great deals!
> 
> I got my hybrid leather pants, they are nice. Now I am eyeing this sweater but trying so hard to be good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619868
> View attachment 2619870



I LOVE this!


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> I LOVE this!




Now this colour is sold out in my size, but they have grey... Dangerous. Should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## Jesssh

I picked up this little silver and rose gold pendant yesterday:




It's much prettier on my neck than in the pic. Substantial, too - not paper thin like the cheaper versions. The length is 1.25" and the thickness of the silver frame is just over 1/16".  I've seen similar designs online a lot, then got bored with them, then I tried this one on and it made me so happy.

I wanted a rose gold pendant, but everything I tried on disappeared into my skin tone. Then I started trying on silver + rose gold pendants and everything brightened up. So this will be my rose gold pendant. It's great because I'll have more to go with it since the silver component is introduced.

That's 2 items for May. I wanted to wait until June, but the price was good and the piece was perfect. Maybe I'll skip June or pick up a tank top or two from Target if they go on clearance ($5-6 )


----------



## Myrkur

neenabengal said:


> Lovely outfit Myrkur
> 
> Well my May purchases are all basics:
> 
> Pair of stretchy white skinny jeans £40 (from River Island!)
> Tricot 1.0 white T shirt £65
> Hobbs Grey Tunic Top £20
> 
> It's blazing sunshine in the UK so I need a pair of boyfriend shorts too.  I have no shorts...
> 
> I was so good yesterday - I nearly bought a Maje jumper in the sale but changed my mind at the last minute.
> 
> I have my eye on quite a few Helmut Lang jackets - hoping they might get reduced in the sales.
> 
> Saving for a jewellery piece so I'm reading and re-reading this thread, my fav TPF thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/dont-buy-clothes-save-your-money-for-jewelry-218304.html




Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

Derigueur said:


> You look amaze



Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

How is everyone doing? I bought and returned another pair of pants, which was unfortunate, because they were a total impulse purchase that I regretted as soon as I saw them in person. I also bought a Chinti & Parker sweater, which I may or may not keep since it's going to be really hot soon, but all colours sold out really quickly in my size on NAP and it's so classic and perfect. I am still really debating the Marni sandals, which are going on sale. I'm hoping they will last until next month.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So good to see updates!! 

My only clothing purchase was a pair of white shorts. My current pair is looking kinda sad. It's hard to find flattering just-the-right-length white shorts so I did not hesitate. 

Bought three pieces of statement costume accessories to change up my look. This was one of them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Then, I also bought a neon orange sandals from Mango. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I actually regretted the purchase but it was very inexpensive...

Now, I absolutely HAVE to hold my horses till the summer sale which usually starts on June 21. 

Have anyone started short listing their SALE buys??!!


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> So good to see updates!!
> 
> My only clothing purchase was a pair of white shorts. My current pair is looking kinda sad. It's hard to find flattering just-the-right-length white shorts so I did not hesitate.
> 
> Bought three pieces of statement costume accessories to change up my look. This was one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627187
> 
> 
> Then, I also bought a neon orange sandals from Mango.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually regretted the purchase but it was very inexpensive...
> 
> Now, I absolutely HAVE to hold my horses till the summer sale which usually starts on June 21.
> 
> Have anyone started short listing their SALE buys??!!




Ooh white shorts sound nice. My only sale craving is the Marni sandals.


----------



## lucywife

Lovely purchases everyone!
I only bought a Comme des garsons shirt I'm super excited about. Donated a few items as well.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> How is everyone doing? I bought and returned another pair of pants, which was unfortunate, because they were a total impulse purchase that I regretted as soon as I saw them in person. I also bought a Chinti & Parker sweater, which I may or may not keep since it's going to be really hot soon, but all colours sold out really quickly in my size on NAP and it's so classic and perfect. I am still really debating the Marni sandals, which are going on sale. I'm hoping they will last until next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627136
> View attachment 2627137




I like the marni sandals! Just not a big fan of the stones. I think rondini has a pair like that without the stones


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> I like the marni sandals! Just not a big fan of the stones. I think rondini has a pair like that without the stones




Oh I love the stones! They are what make the sandal unique IMO. Only thing is that they sometimes look crooked in some pics.


----------



## jellybebe

I don't know why, but I'm on a One Teaspoon kick lately. I really like these pants. I should note that I bought and returned a similar pair, but they were very distressed, had no back pockets and were too small. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 In a perfect world I would get these and the Marni sandals for June, but I'm moving next month too! Eek!


----------



## Derigueur

Got my shoes when I was away they are amaze. It's winter here but they didn't look to out of place the other day. I also with any luck have some navy Chanel espadrilles coming a bit odd but maybe once summer comes around here in December all my shoes purchases are done  xx


----------



## jellybebe

Derigueur said:


> Got my shoes when I was away they are amaze. It's winter here but they didn't look to out of place the other day. I also with any luck have some navy Chanel espadrilles coming a bit odd but maybe once summer comes around here in December all my shoes purchases are done  xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632979




Congrats! And the espadrilles sound gorgeous too. 

I exchanged the Chinti and Parker sweater I got for a different colour. I got grey because the tan I wanted was sold out, but then I realized that I have too many grey sweaters, so I switched for tan when it popped back up in stock. 

Looks like there will be no sale buys for me. There is nothing that I really really want from the sales.


----------



## Derigueur

jellybebe said:


> Congrats! And the espadrilles sound gorgeous too.
> 
> I exchanged the Chinti and Parker sweater I got for a different colour. I got grey because the tan I wanted was sold out, but then I realized that I have too many grey sweaters, so I switched for tan when it popped back up in stock.
> 
> Looks like there will be no sale buys for me. There is nothing that I really really want from the sales.




Ohh well done on the sweater. Yes sales don't seem to go well for me except when buying clothes for the next season for my daughter ! Over here we don't have the level of sales in other countries too sad !!


----------



## jellybebe

Derigueur said:


> Ohh well done on the sweater. Yes sales don't seem to go well for me except when buying clothes for the next season for my daughter ! Over here we don't have the level of sales in other countries too sad !!




Canada doesn't have great sales like in the US either. Also, I find that usually (although not always) sales are a quick cash grab because people lower their inhibitions and buy random things because they are on sale, myself included. If I really can't live without something, I will buy it at full price rather than waiting for it to go on sale and risk missing out, although it is always nice to find an item I really wanted on sale! This season I found that most of the pieces I loved either aren't going to make it to the sales or I bought already. The only item I am debating is the Marni sandals, although I have several pairs of minimal leather sandals I hardly wear because I walk a ton and hate having dirty feet, plus I can't wear open toed shoes to work most of the time, and I just bruised one of my toenails so who knows how long that will take to go away.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Jellybabe, looks like you will fare very well in June! Only the pair of Marni sandals?!! 

I am short listing my SALE shoe buys now. Still deciding between this TODS in blush--
	

		
			
		

		
	




OR this pink from Ferragamo 
	

		
			
		

		
	




If the discounts are really good (which they can be since I am in Spain), I might just get both as they are very difficult...


----------



## Myrkur

Chinese Warrior said:


> Jellybabe, looks like you will fare very well in June! Only the pair of Marni sandals?!!
> 
> I am short listing my SALE shoe buys now. Still deciding between this TODS in blush--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633260
> 
> 
> OR this pink from Ferragamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633261
> 
> 
> If the discounts are really good (which they can be since I am in Spain), I might just get both as they are very difficult...




I like the TODS!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mykur, I have a very very slight preference for the Tods too. I saw the color in person and it was a perfect neutral. BUT, I am thinking I will wear that pop of hot pink in Ferragamo too..we will see!


----------



## ohitsjen

Chinese Warrior said:


> Jellybabe, looks like you will fare very well in June! Only the pair of Marni sandals?!!
> 
> I am short listing my SALE shoe buys now. Still deciding between this TODS in blush--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633260
> 
> 
> OR this pink from Ferragamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633261
> 
> 
> If the discounts are really good (which they can be since I am in Spain), I might just get both as they are very difficult...



I love the hot pink detail of the Ferragamos!


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Jellybabe, looks like you will fare very well in June! Only the pair of Marni sandals?!!
> 
> I am short listing my SALE shoe buys now. Still deciding between this TODS in blush--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633260
> 
> 
> OR this pink from Ferragamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633261
> 
> 
> If the discounts are really good (which they can be since I am in Spain), I might just get both as they are very difficult...




I like the Tods too! 

Still debating the Marni sandals for myself personally... My size is sold out now but the next half size up is available. I was intending for the Chinti & Parker sweater I exchanged to be my June purchase! But we'll see.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I like the Tods too!
> 
> Still debating the Marni sandals for myself personally... My size is sold out now but the next half size up is available. I was intending for the Chinti & Parker sweater I exchanged to be my June purchase! But we'll see.



Don't get it! If you are only sizing up because you want it, you will regret it when it won't fit properly. I made the same mistake with a pair of Louboutins. They are amazingly beautiful, but now after a year sitting untouched in the closet, they are going out. They are too big and I can not walk in them.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

ohitsjen said:


> I love the hot pink detail of the Ferragamos!



Just showed both pairs to my hubby and he picked this too!!

I am in love with both pairs; I have to try them on very soon so that I can make an informed choice


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Don't get it! If you are only sizing up because you want it, you will regret it when it won't fit properly. I made the same mistake with a pair of Louboutins. They are amazingly beautiful, but now after a year sitting untouched in the closet, they are going out. They are too big and I can not walk in them.




You're right. And there is probably a reason I keep waffling about the sandals.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> You're right. And there is probably a reason I keep waffling about the sandals.




Exactly! You would have bought them the minute you saw them if you really really love them.


----------



## lucywife

Chinese Warrior said:


> Jellybabe, looks like you will fare very well in June! Only the pair of Marni sandals?!!
> 
> I am short listing my SALE shoe buys now. Still deciding between this TODS in blush--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633260
> 
> 
> OR this pink from Ferragamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633261
> 
> 
> If the discounts are really good (which they can be since I am in Spain), I might just get both as they are very difficult...


Really like Tods!


----------



## lucywife

jellybebe said:


> I like the Tods too!
> 
> Still debating the Marni sandals for myself personally... My size is sold out now but the next half size up is available. I was intending for the Chinti & Parker sweater I exchanged to be my June purchase! But we'll see.


With the open sandals like these I wouldn't worry about getting half a size up because in the summer feet swell a little. For the closed shoes the worst thing one can do is to buy a bigger size, you'd never wear them.


----------



## lucywife

Derigueur said:


> Got my shoes when I was away they are amaze. It's winter here but they didn't look to out of place the other day. I also with any luck have some navy Chanel espadrilles coming a bit odd but maybe once summer comes around here in December all my shoes purchases are done  xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632979


Love the denim and brown together, so beautiful! I bet they are super comfortable.


----------



## Derigueur

lucywife said:


> Love the denim and brown together, so beautiful! I bet they are super comfortable.




They are !!


----------



## jellybebe

I am trying really hard to be good because of my upcoming move, but these espadrilles came back in stock and I'm tempted. I plan to do a ton of walking in my new city so I need comfy shoes, which is why I opted not to get the Marni sandals (too risky in terms of comfort). I kind of want them as a backup to my Celine leopard espadrilles.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> I am trying really hard to be good because of my upcoming move, but these espadrilles came back in stock and I'm tempted. I plan to do a ton of walking in my new city so I need comfy shoes, which is why I opted not to get the Marni sandals (too risky in terms of comfort). I kind of want them as a backup to my Celine leopard espadrilles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639002



They are very cute! Are espadrilles comfortable for long walks? Espadrilles are very common in southern Spain; and I always wonder if they are comfy as their soles are often very thin?


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> They are very cute! Are espadrilles comfortable for long walks? Espadrilles are very common in southern Spain; and I always wonder if they are comfy as their soles are often very thin?




I'm not too sure to be honest!


----------



## lucywife

I went to The Closet on Newbury Street to check them out and bought Brunello Cucinelli shirt for $88!!!! I still can't believe it. A brand new perfect white dress shirt. That was my last May purchase, not counting some Lululemon workout gear.
I found a great cobbler, pm me if you are interested, I'm in Boston. He's a miracle worker.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies, any purchases for the first week of June?! &#128513;

I have been good, very good. Patiently waiting for the sale to start....how very boring! &#128514;


----------



## Jesssh

Yes..... I bought this Coach short trench for 50% off:




It is very similar to my khaki trench but has many more details. It's quite stunning. It's similar in color yet it makes my face and hair look much brighter than the khaki trench. It's also heavier, so I will use it more like a coat than a completer piece. It's not comfortable enough to wear all day whereas the khaki trench is, because it's softer and lighter. Ugh!

I'll just have to use them both a lot. I'm sure they will last a lifetime if I can keep them clean. 

Isn't it funny how ivory goes with so much more stuff than khaki?

It's hard to get excited about a coat with the weather warming up.

I also did another suiting haul which I am not counting since I needed more suiting for work. AT had a 40% off suiting plus a 70% off Memorial Day sale, so I grabbed a 3 piece black suit, the white skirt I'd been wanting, a couple of 70% off skirts for work, a 70% off white top, 3 pairs of leather pumps @$36 each (navy, taupe gray and tan, 70% off), and an ivory leather skinny belt. Everything is so versatile that I found myself pulling out rarely used older pieces that look great with these newer ones. With the exception of 2 $22 skirts, everything is really plain... basic.

I've moved most of my wish list items to 2015. Hopefully I can resist future clothing purchases this year. 

There is that jewelry item I would like but it will probably never be on sale so I will try to wait.

If I apply the "over $100 rule" I am up to 8 pieces over $100. But emotionally I'm ready to stop and shop my closet.


----------



## jellybebe

I was being good too, but then I broke down and got the Marni jewelled sandals and a pair of Paige jeans in their new Transcend fabric, on sale. I hope they fit well and are comfortable, otherwise I will have to return them. I also went through all of my jeans since I'm packing for my move. It was really depressing to see all the boyfriend/distressed jeans I have neglected over the past two years because of the terrible weather here. The good news is that I can wear them again...

Also eyeing these Charlotte Olympia espadrilles for next month, which is my birthday month. I want another pair of leopard espadrilles, and I have been wanting the kitty flats for a while, but something has been stopping me. These seem like the perfect fusion!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies, any purchases for the first week of June?! &#128513;
> 
> I have been good, very good. Patiently waiting for the sale to start....how very boring! &#128514;


Same here! And stuck to 2 items in May - I fell like a total saint &#128514; (although I just got a pair of much needed Havaianas flip-flops for my summer vacation next week).

Can't wait for the sale to start, cooooome oooon


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> I was being good too, but then I broke down and got the Marni jewelled sandals and a pair of Paige jeans in their new Transcend fabric, on sale. I hope they fit well and are comfortable, otherwise I will have to return them. I also went through all of my jeans since I'm packing for my move. It was really depressing to see all the boyfriend/distressed jeans I have neglected over the past two years because of the terrible weather here. The good news is that I can wear them again...
> 
> Also eyeing these Charlotte Olympia espadrilles for next month, which is my birthday month. I want another pair of leopard espadrilles, and I have been wanting the kitty flats for a while, but something has been stopping me. These seem like the perfect fusion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644509
> View attachment 2644510


These Olympias are too cute, Jelly  I say go!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Jesssh said:


> Yes..... I bought this Coach short trench for 50% off:
> 
> View attachment 2644351
> 
> 
> It is very similar to my khaki trench but has many more details. It's quite stunning. It's similar in color yet it makes my face and hair look much brighter than the khaki trench. It's also heavier, so I will use it more like a coat than a completer piece. It's not comfortable enough to wear all day whereas the khaki trench is, because it's softer and lighter. Ugh!
> 
> I'll just have to use them both a lot. I'm sure they will last a lifetime if I can keep them clean.
> 
> Isn't it funny how ivory goes with so much more stuff than khaki?
> 
> It's hard to get excited about a coat with the weather warming up.
> 
> I also did another suiting haul which I am not counting since I needed more suiting for work. AT had a 40% off suiting plus a 70% off Memorial Day sale, so I grabbed a 3 piece black suit, the white skirt I'd been wanting, a couple of 70% off skirts for work, a 70% off white top, 3 pairs of leather pumps @$36 each (navy, taupe gray and tan, 70% off), and an ivory leather skinny belt. Everything is so versatile that I found myself pulling out rarely used older pieces that look great with these newer ones. With the exception of 2 $22 skirts, everything is really plain... basic.
> 
> I've moved most of my wish list items to 2015. Hopefully I can resist future clothing purchases this year.
> 
> There is that jewelry item I would like but it will probably never be on sale so I will try to wait.
> 
> If I apply the "over $100 rule" I am up to 8 pieces over $100. But emotionally I'm ready to stop and shop my closet.



I like that trench! I am also on the lookout for a shorter trench, long ones just don't work for my lifestyle and the climate here. Our winters are pretty mild. No more clothing purchase in 2014; I salute u dear!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> I was being good too, but then I broke down and got the Marni jewelled sandals and a pair of Paige jeans in their new Transcend fabric, on sale. I hope they fit well and are comfortable, otherwise I will have to return them. I also went through all of my jeans since I'm packing for my move. It was really depressing to see all the boyfriend/distressed jeans I have neglected over the past two years because of the terrible weather here. The good news is that I can wear them again...
> 
> Also eyeing these Charlotte Olympia espadrilles for next month, which is my birthday month. I want another pair of leopard espadrilles, and I have been wanting the kitty flats for a while, but something has been stopping me. These seem like the perfect fusion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644509
> View attachment 2644510



I have been eyeing Charlottle Olympia shoes too; too bad they are not common in Europe. To satisfy my want for animal theme shoes; I turn to MBMJ mouse flats! u got the Marni sandals; are they a keeper?) good luck with the move!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

COPENHAGEN said:


> Same here! And stuck to 2 items in May - I fell like a total saint &#128514; (although I just got a pair of much needed Havaianas flip-flops for my summer vacation next week).
> 
> Can't wait for the sale to start, cooooome oooon



Flip flops are a must for summer vacay; have fun!!


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have been eyeing Charlottle Olympia shoes too; too bad they are not common in Europe. To satisfy my want for animal theme shoes; I turn to MBMJ mouse flats! u got the Marni sandals; are they a keeper?) good luck with the move!




Thanks! I just ordered the Marni flats so I will keep you posted as to whether they are keepers. I hope so!


----------



## prestwick

jellybebe said:


> On an unrelated note, I think these are the perfect distressed white boyfriend jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585343


Any ID on these white distressed boyfriend jeans?


----------



## Myrkur

For June I bought these J brand skinny jeans as I really needed a new black pair. There is also a linen white dress on the way.


----------



## jellybebe

prestwick said:


> Any ID on these white distressed boyfriend jeans?




Yes they are by Nobody Denim, an Australian brand. 

Which jeans are more practical? Both are on sale and both are boyfriend style. I keep flip flopping between the two.


----------



## Jasluxe

I am officially joining this thread. Even after doing a huge closet clean out in May, I somehow managed to purchase too much during the Memorial Day sales and I'm back where I started. My June purchase was the givenchy Antigona so I'm going to stay away from handbags for a while. My July purchase is going to be a swimsuit because I don't have any for vacation coming up.

I'm going to stick to this!!


----------



## Jasluxe

jellybebe said:


> Yes they are by Nobody Denim, an Australian brand.
> 
> Which jeans are more practical? Both are on sale and both are boyfriend style. I keep flip flopping between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648170
> View attachment 2648171




I would say the dark denim is more practical because they aren't ripped.


----------



## jellybebe

Jasluxe said:


> I am officially joining this thread. Even after doing a huge closet clean out in May, I somehow managed to purchase too much during the Memorial Day sales and I'm back where I started. My June purchase was the givenchy Antigona so I'm going to stay away from handbags for a while. My July purchase is going to be a swimsuit because I don't have any for vacation coming up.
> 
> I'm going to stick to this!!




Welcome! 

I'm still in the midst of moving so purging lots. However there are still things I'm not getting rid of because they were no longer practical when I moved to the land of eternal winter, but now that I'm moving I may be able to wear them again. Will have to see and reassess next year. 

Received my Marni sandals and I like them. The leather isn't as pretty as I would like, but overall they are very pretty and seem comfortable and decently well made. Keepers. So that is 2 items for June. Still debating the Frame boyfriend jeans.


----------



## Myrkur

I am looking for a pink wool sweater or cardigan and I saw the perfect one and it was on sale. It was a 100% fine cashmere, felt so amazing.. unfortunately it was only available in a size L.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So, I returned my May purchase of this white bikini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and purchased this instead 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Am on the lookout for a beach tunic; hoping to score one when the sale starts. 

Then I bought a heavily reduced hoodie from Benetton Kids; super comfortable.)


----------



## jellybebe

So the movers came and took my stuff away, and I'm so ashamed because I have so much stuff! I donated a bunch of items, but my biggest offenders continue to be jeans, jackets and shoes. Ironically, my favourite items can probably fit into two large suitcases, but I feel this need to hang onto certain items I hardly wear such as hoodies, loungewear, event shirts and jeans. I keep meaning to do something with my old jeans and event tees like make them into a quilt or something, but I have yet to do it. I really need to cut down on shopping even more drastically, until I have a wardrobe that I can manage with only pieces I love.


----------



## Myrkur

I bought these ballet flats. I hope they fit (ordered two sizes) as they didn't have my size in the store. 




I am also planning on getting this bag. Just need to have it authenticated first.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> So the movers came and took my stuff away, and I'm so ashamed because I have so much stuff! I donated a bunch of items, but my biggest offenders continue to be jeans, jackets and shoes. Ironically, my favourite items can probably fit into two large suitcases, but I feel this need to hang onto certain items I hardly wear such as hoodies, loungewear, event shirts and jeans. I keep meaning to do something with my old jeans and event tees like make them into a quilt or something, but I have yet to do it. I really need to cut down on shopping even more drastically, until I have a wardrobe that I can manage with only pieces I love.


Oh jelly, I understand you so much...I still have items I bought 15 years ago (yes! Isabel Marant tops and other clothes I just can't give away...). I hope your move goes smoothly and I can't wait to hear about your new home with a new wardrobe style?
Love Marni shoes but they hurt so much on my poor feet!


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> I bought these ballet flats. I hope they fit (ordered two sizes) as they didn't have my size in the store.
> 
> View attachment 2661012
> 
> 
> I am also planning on getting this bag. Just need to have it authenticated first.
> 
> View attachment 2661013


I Love the flats and that C bag looks grand! I haven't worn mine much which is disappointing because I dreamt of it for so many months...but I guess it's never too late, no?


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Yes they are by Nobody Denim, an Australian brand.
> 
> Which jeans are more practical? Both are on sale and both are boyfriend style. I keep flip flopping between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648170
> View attachment 2648171


This is so late but I love the second pair. It all depends on what you already have in your closet...I don't do distressed jeans that much, at my age (can I say That?), it has to be gently distressed


----------



## flower71

I got this IM Tunic


----------



## flower71

and Tshirt


----------



## Chinese Warrior

That IM tunic is lovely, such timeless blue n white!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> I got this IM Tunic
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOET5T840002BLW_1_large.jpg




Love this!


----------



## neenabengal

How is everyone doing? 

Flower - I like your IM tunic
Myrkur - did you receive your white linen dress, do you like it?
Jellybebe - hope your move went well


Well, my one ish purchases have gone to pot in June but it is sale time!

I bought:
IM Bobby sneakers for £215 (I really like them, they are perhaps 'over' but they are comfy and I can see myself wearing them for a while.  I love that they give me a bit of extra height, yay and they are also still full price on Matches/ Harvey Nicks etc)

Helmut Lang sonar jacket in dark grey - got it for £220 in the sale and it's still full price in a lot of places so pleased about that.  I will need to get the sleeves taken up though as they are too long for me

Helmut Lang assymetrical drape skirt in black - since buying the weather in the UK has starting raining argh!  But when the sun does come back out, I cant wait to wear with a vest top and some sandals.  I got 30% off but again, in most places, its still full price.

I also bought a Silver Foil jumper from Joseph.  It is a bit OTT, metallic but a dull silver so not shiny shiny if that makes sense.  I have been eyeing it since the beginning of Spring but didnt want to pay £285 for something that was quite 'trendy'  But yesterday, I managed to snag it for £83 in Selfridges so I am over the moon.  It is something I think can be dressed up or down, say when worn with denim. 
http://www.coggles.com/knitwear-clo...ed-pearl-stitch-knitwear-cloudy/10888718.html

Nearly July - what is on everyone's wishlist? 

I am eyeing a Helmut Lang Cowl Back top and whistles sweatpants.  
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/195880
http://www.johnlewis.com/whistles-lola-jersey-lounge-trousers-black/p945061

Am enjoying looking at all the new clothes that are filtering through on Matches and NAP.


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks for asking about my move, Neenabengal! It went ok except my moving truck took forever to arrive. So I'm unpacking today but the problem is that I have very little closet space and no storage locker, and my new place is significantly smaller than my old place. What that really means is that I have to stick firmly to my resolution to stop buying! It's very hot here at the moment and seeing all these piles of cashmere and denim just makes me feel sick! Seeing all of these unused handbags also makes me feel awful. I will keep the ones I truly love and sell off any that I feel uncertain/on the fence about. Easier said than done of course! 

With that being said, I tried on some gorgeous jeans yesterday by 6397. They were a bit too long and the side seam was twisted, which might mean hemming will be a challenge. I also tried on some Majestic tanks, but I don't like the curved hem or racerback styles that are available right now, so I walked away. I would like another pair of espadrilles, but I'm not in a hurry. 

So for June I bought the Chinti & Parker sweater and the Marni sandals. July is my birthday month but I'm not sure what I want. I might focus on my home instead. Love this Zara home nightstand.


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> I Love the flats and that C bag looks grand! I haven't worn mine much which is disappointing because I dreamt of it for so many months...but I guess it's never too late, no?



Well since the flats are handmade the sizing is totally off. I've tried 4 different sizes now and am waiting for a 39.5 HOPING they will fit this time. Do you have the same C bag? As in the same fabric/chain etc. I decided not to buy it. It was located in US and having it shipped to Europe would cost me a lot of import money. Also I am trying to save my money as much as I can for buying a house. So I really need to focus on things I absolutely need such as good clothing/shoes that will last longer than a year. No more things I 'like' or 'looks cute'.


----------



## Myrkur

neenabengal said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Flower - I like your IM tunic
> Myrkur - did you receive your white linen dress, do you like it?
> Jellybebe - hope your move went well
> 
> 
> Well, my one ish purchases have gone to pot in June but it is sale time!
> 
> I bought:
> IM Bobby sneakers for £215 (I really like them, they are perhaps 'over' but they are comfy and I can see myself wearing them for a while.  I love that they give me a bit of extra height, yay and they are also still full price on Matches/ Harvey Nicks etc)
> 
> Helmut Lang sonar jacket in dark grey - got it for £220 in the sale and it's still full price in a lot of places so pleased about that.  I will need to get the sleeves taken up though as they are too long for me
> 
> Helmut Lang assymetrical drape skirt in black - since buying the weather in the UK has starting raining argh!  But when the sun does come back out, I cant wait to wear with a vest top and some sandals.  I got 30% off but again, in most places, its still full price.
> 
> I also bought a Silver Foil jumper from Joseph.  It is a bit OTT, metallic but a dull silver so not shiny shiny if that makes sense.  I have been eyeing it since the beginning of Spring but didnt want to pay £285 for something that was quite 'trendy'  But yesterday, I managed to snag it for £83 in Selfridges so I am over the moon.  It is something I think can be dressed up or down, say when worn with denim.
> http://www.coggles.com/knitwear-clo...ed-pearl-stitch-knitwear-cloudy/10888718.html
> 
> Nearly July - what is on everyone's wishlist?
> 
> I am eyeing a Helmut Lang Cowl Back top and whistles sweatpants.
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/195880
> http://www.johnlewis.com/whistles-lola-jersey-lounge-trousers-black/p945061
> 
> Am enjoying looking at all the new clothes that are filtering through on Matches and NAP.


I did! And I like it. I posted some photos in my quality dress thread. It's a very easy to wear dress great for those really warm summer days with my rondini sandals. Just perfect! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/great-quality-linen-cotton-dresses-868450-2.html


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Well since the flats are handmade the sizing is totally off. I've tried 4 different sizes now and am waiting for a 39.5 HOPING they will fit this time. *Do you have the same C bag?* As in the same fabric/chain etc. I decided not to buy it. It was located in US and having it shipped to Europe would cost me a lot of import money. Also I am trying to save my money as much as I can for buying a house. So I really need to focus on things I absolutely need such as good clothing/shoes that will last longer than a year. No more things I 'like' or 'looks cute'.


Hey Myrkur, my C bag is in leather, it's the 2:55 with palladium chain. I understand your need to focus on essentials and actually "invest" in your real adult life. We go astray once in a while but I do feel so much better with my spending. Bills, taxes (oh my, 
this French government is def doing a great job at that, oh well!) and house and kids come first and this year, my priority is going to Calgary with my family to visit little brother who just had his first baby! So happy!


----------



## flower71

neenabengal said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Flower - I like your IM tunic
> Myrkur - did you receive your white linen dress, do you like it?
> Jellybebe - hope your move went well
> 
> 
> Well, my one ish purchases have gone to pot in June but it is sale time!
> 
> I bought:
> IM Bobby sneakers for £215 (I really like them, they are perhaps 'over' but they are comfy and I can see myself wearing them for a while.  I love that they give me a bit of extra height, yay and they are also still full price on Matches/ Harvey Nicks etc)
> 
> Helmut Lang sonar jacket in dark grey - got it for £220 in the sale and it's still full price in a lot of places so pleased about that.  I will need to get the sleeves taken up though as they are too long for me
> 
> Helmut Lang assymetrical drape skirt in black - since buying the weather in the UK has starting raining argh!  But when the sun does come back out, I cant wait to wear with a vest top and some sandals.  I got 30% off but again, in most places, its still full price.
> 
> I also bought a Silver Foil jumper from Joseph.  It is a bit OTT, metallic but a dull silver so not shiny shiny if that makes sense.  I have been eyeing it since the beginning of Spring but didnt want to pay £285 for something that was quite 'trendy'  But yesterday, I managed to snag it for £83 in Selfridges so I am over the moon.  It is something I think can be dressed up or down, say when worn with denim.
> http://www.coggles.com/knitwear-clo...ed-pearl-stitch-knitwear-cloudy/10888718.html
> 
> Nearly July - what is on everyone's wishlist?
> 
> I am eyeing a Helmut Lang Cowl Back top and whistles sweatpants.
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/195880
> http://www.johnlewis.com/whistles-lola-jersey-lounge-trousers-black/p945061
> 
> Am enjoying looking at all the new clothes that are filtering through on Matches and NAP.


Hiya neenabengal, you did well in June as you snagged quite a few pieces at a great price and they are timeless pieces too. I am quite disappointed in H lang clothes, the quality is mediocre when it comes to his sweaters...they all pill after one wear! Is that only because it's me?? I had to repair a pair of leather pants after one wear , the stitches just popped around the knee/ hamstring area...and I am not too big for those pants (though I felt so bad)! IM Bobby sneakers are not "out" on my side of the world and they are so comfy! I wear mine all the time when i just want my feet to rest...
July, I may get one or two items on my wishlist if I get a great discount (at least 50%) as they are quite pricey...will show if I grab them, promise


----------



## COPENHAGEN

June was a hard one for me, I'm a sucker for sale. I don't even want to list all the items I got - it's a bit too embarrassing in this thread 

But July (yes I know it's only been one day  ) is, crossing my fingers, going to be better! I just ordered a pair of Isabel Marant Crisi boots, which I've been eyeing for ages, and a Isabel Marant Tess shirt on Net-a-porter.

No more shopping for me this month!


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> June was a hard one for me, I'm a sucker for sale. I don't even want to list all the items I got - it's a bit too embarrassing in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> But July (yes I know it's only been one day  ) is, crossing my fingers, going to be better! I just ordered a pair of Isabel Marant Crisi boots, which I've been eyeing for ages, and a Isabel Marant Tess shirt on Net-a-porter.
> 
> 
> 
> No more shopping for me this month!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672321
> View attachment 2672324




Ohhh love both these items. I have been eyeing the IM top forever.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Ohhh love both these items. I have been eyeing the IM top forever.


Thank you  It's 60% off atm http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/409921 But you're shopping on the US site in Canada, right?


----------



## neenabengal

flower71 said:


> Hiya neenabengal, you did well in June as you snagged quite a few pieces at a great price and they are timeless pieces too. I am quite disappointed in H lang clothes, the quality is mediocre when it comes to his sweaters...they all pill after one wear! Is that only because it's me?? I had to repair a pair of leather pants after one wear , the stitches just popped around the knee/ hamstring area...and I am not too big for those pants (though I felt so bad)! IM Bobby sneakers are not "out" on my side of the world and they are so comfy! I wear mine all the time when i just want my feet to rest...
> July, I may get one or two items on my wishlist if I get a great discount (at least 50%) as they are quite pricey...will show if I grab them, promise



Hiya - oo, sounds very exciting!  I hope you manage to get your July wishlist items - looking forward to seeing what they are 

I think Helmut clothes can be a bit hit and miss - the sizing is all over the place and I have previously had to send back a few pieces that were just a bit meh on me but when pieces do fit, they look fantastic.  

Wow, I would be so mad if the leather pants stitches came undone!  That is unbelievably bad quality.   I only have a couple of Helmut jumpers and they havent pilled on me - I only dry clean them, not sure if its that? 

Glad to hear you still wear your bobby sneakers - I think I am very 'late to the game' with them but they are so comfy, I really do like them


----------



## neenabengal

COPENHAGEN said:


> June was a hard one for me, I'm a sucker for sale. I don't even want to list all the items I got - it's a bit too embarrassing in this thread
> 
> But July (yes I know it's only been one day  ) is, crossing my fingers, going to be better! I just ordered a pair of Isabel Marant Crisi boots, which I've been eyeing for ages, and a Isabel Marant Tess shirt on Net-a-porter.
> 
> No more shopping for me this month!
> 
> View attachment 2672321
> View attachment 2672324



Love these - good transitional pieces me thinks


----------



## neenabengal

Myrkur said:


> I did! And I like it. I posted some photos in my quality dress thread. It's a very easy to wear dress great for those really warm summer days with my rondini sandals. Just perfect!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/great-quality-linen-cotton-dresses-868450-2.html



Nice!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi Ladies! Summer sale has finally started everywhere in southern Spain; we are kinda slower.

Zara sale started today and I marched to the store early in the morning. Got two items that I have been eying; a sparkly cream sweater and a checked peplum top shown on Olivia Palermo.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then, I got two items for Now! A gingham bikini top and a color lock hat. 





I hope that's all!)


----------



## Jesssh

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi Ladies! Summer sale has finally started everywhere in southern Spain; we are kinda slower.
> 
> Zara sale started today and I marched to the store early in the morning. Got two items that I have been eying; a sparkly cream sweater and a checked peplum top shown on Olivia Palermo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672579
> View attachment 2672580
> View attachment 2672581
> View attachment 2672582
> 
> 
> Then, I got two items for Now! A gingham bikini top and a color lock hat.
> 
> View attachment 2672583
> View attachment 2672585
> 
> 
> I hope that's all!)



Everything is so cute!

I broke down and finally got a flipfold. Wow - such a motivator to fold clothes! Hopefully I'll have a dry spell after all the wardrobe pieces I bought. Although I would like to upgrade my nude wedge sandals if I find the right pair....


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you  It's 60% off atm http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/409921 But you're shopping on the US site in Canada, right?




Yes, it's all sold out! 

I'm debating a pair of Tod gommino loafers for July/my bday. I am doing a ton of walking in my new city, which I love, but I need more comfy shoes. I've never really paid attention to Tod's loafers, but they are so classic.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Jesssh said:


> Everything is so cute!
> 
> I broke down and finally got a flipfold. Wow - such a motivator to fold clothes! Hopefully I'll have a dry spell after all the wardrobe pieces I bought. Although I would like to upgrade my nude wedge sandals if I find the right pair....



Oh dear, I had to google 'flipfold'! 
Haha, I think I am on a gingham roll! But  I have decided to return the bikin, cute as it may be. Purchased several items for my toddler for the transition to Fall so so I have to trim my own wishlist... put on my new hat today and I love it!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengal said:


> Love these - good transitional pieces me thinks


Thank you, can't wait to actually get both items. Patience, that's the thing with online shopping 



jellybebe said:


> Yes, it's all sold out!
> 
> I'm debating a pair of Tod gommino loafers for July/my bday. I am doing a ton of walking in my new city, which I love, but I need more comfy shoes. I've never really paid attention to Tod's loafers, but they are so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673611


I like these, such a gorgeous nude color


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> Yes, it's all sold out!
> 
> I'm debating a pair of Tod gommino loafers for July/my bday. I am doing a ton of walking in my new city, which I love, but I need more comfy shoes. I've never really paid attention to Tod's loafers, but they are so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673611



hahaha, I got a patent black version from saks sale for my June's purchase. It is the last one and a half size up than my normal size. So, I will see if it fits. Otherwise, I will have to send it back. And, I checked saks after my purchase but the price goes up and all sizes are back in stock.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Yes, it's all sold out!
> 
> I'm debating a pair of Tod gommino loafers for July/my bday. I am doing a ton of walking in my new city, which I love, but I need more comfy shoes. I've never really paid attention to Tod's loafers, but they are so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673611




Ha I was considering a pair of Tods as well for the exact same reason!


----------



## Myrkur

Ok I just came back from a weekend Germany and only brought my Rondini sandals and Repetto flats. I walked around 14 km yesterday with my Rondini sandals in the mountains through the woods.  Today I think 5 with my Repetto flats  through an old town all the way up to an old castle. and both shoes are HEAVEN to walk in.  I do not regret getting these shoes and now know I will buy more Repetto flats in different colors.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Must.stop.buying.sale.items 

Got these See by Chloé sandals from NAP. I hoped they'd fit really bad so I could return but it turns out they are way too perfect


----------



## Jesssh

COPENHAGEN said:


> Must.stop.buying.sale.items
> 
> Got these See by Chloé sandals from NAP. I hoped they'd fit really bad so I could return but it turns out they are way too perfect
> 
> View attachment 2679460



Cute!

One week into July and I've bought nothing. Hope it lasts.... I need to make up for the last couple of years.

I am interested in a couple of jewelry items that typically don't go on sale, so I'm trying to hold out until next year for those.


----------



## jellybebe

So far nothing. It seems that buying food has replaced buying clothes for now! All I have to do is look at the piles of clothing that still need a home in my new place and it is enough to stop me from buying anything.


----------



## muamua

Got this Givenchy scarf today. I think it should work well with my leather jacket. BTW, I bought the bow detailed pump by IM in two different sizes. But neither works for me. So, I decided to give up on the pump...


----------



## flower71

muamua said:


> Got this Givenchy scarf today. I think it should work well with my leather jacket. BTW, I bought the bow detailed pump by IM in two different sizes. But neither works for me. So, I decided to give up on the pump...


 Love Givenchy and that scarf is perfect to add a plus to any monochrome outfit.



jellybebe said:


> So far nothing. It seems that buying food has replaced buying clothes for now! All I have to do is look at the piles of clothing that still need a home in my new place and it is enough to stop me from buying anything.


That's a good way of buying less clothes...it helps me somedays, then I see something on my wishlist on sale and, plouf! 
I think I overdid it again, girls...I got a Chloe dress on sale, on the way home to me, another pair of Givenchy slip ons (the floral) and the floral dress I just love to pieces, the Elder blanket jacket from IM..and a few Petit Bateau items for my kiddos ...and I nearly bought another pair of KJacques sandals...but resisted because I don't need "another" pair, do I?


----------



## neenabengal

As usual, liking everything that everyone posts!  Trying not to read this thread as much as I think it encourages me to spend.....

Well my July purchases are:

Helmut Lang Patina leather leggings (reduced from £795 to £145) - I couldnt not buy them!  I actually really like them as they look quite casual (matte suede type finish)

Helmut Lang Cowl back top (for wearing with my jackets) - nice basic with a twist

Helmut Lang reflex leggings - good basic but cost a lot!!  Do they count in the one-ish purchases if they are a basic 

Just realised I seem to be on a HL kick at the mo - trying not to buy anything else as I need a new bathroom and also want to update my kitchen

My wishlist for rest of the year is:
Helmut Lang Gala knit jacket (for work)

Perhaps another pair of rockstuds (but for now, planning to get a rubber sole on my black pair and wear them more - scared to wear them too much in case I damage them but that is just silly thinking!)

Perhaps another pair of leather leggings but already have a Joseph pair and my new patina ones - will TRY to stop lusting after clothes and just wear what I have!!!

I also need some new jersey vest tops and layering tops as I have lost weight and the ones I have are too baggy


----------



## Jesssh

I thought I would skip July, but this blogger made me obsess about cute sneakers:

http://pinkpeonies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/lulu-lemon-white-long-sleeve-top.jpg

Then I noticed my running shoes had holes in them, were really dirty (and a little smelly ). The ratty underwear thread got me thinking that I really need to replace my running shoes, and Nordstrom had these asics on sale, soooooo.....







I bought two pairs! They are not as high quality as my running shoes, but I was only using those for walking the dog anyway (since I started doing HIIT indoors with different, clean shoes). Might as well look cute walking the dog, right? I already had a rainbow of Target tank tops to go with them. 

These shoes will be used up within 2-3 years, so they probably shouldn't count for the club - well maybe the one bright pair could count since I only really needed the neutral pair, IDK.  Two pairs will last twice as long and give me more fun outfit options!


----------



## jellybebe

Skipped July, due to moving and travel and other costs (and it wasn't as hard as I expected!) but now I'm looking at a few things. For instance, I'm in love with these shorts. Should I go for them? They're by Joseph and I think I would get so much wear out of them, but they are pricey and I wonder if I could get something similar for less. I would also like a big oversized knit cardigan for fall.


----------



## muamua

For July, I got the Tome skirt. It has everything that I look for in a black skirt. It is very nice but it is quite pricey even after the discount...BTW, I returned that Givenchy scarf and some other purchases. I found myself buying a lot and returning a lot this year. For August, I am thinking pigalle...


----------



## Derigueur

muamua said:


> For July, I got the Tome skirt. It has everything that I look for in a black skirt. It is very nice but it is quite pricey even after the discount...BTW, I returned that Givenchy scarf and some other purchases. I found myself buying a lot and returning a lot this year. For August, I am thinking pigalle...




looks like a perfect shaped skirt enjoy


----------



## jellybebe

Got the Joseph shorts and a pair of closed toe espadrille sandals with ankle straps. I think both will be good transitional pieces for early fall. Almost got a Gavriel Mansur bucket bag but I need to do more thinking about that bag. I know it's "hot" but I still haven't decided if I really like it or not.


----------



## neenabengal

Just an August update

I did end buying the Helmut Lang Stretch Plonge leather leggings - on sale for £223.   Cant wait to wear them as the weather cools. 

I bought a Burberry black knee length trench - ebay buy for £100.  It is absolutely gorgeous and I am so pleased with it.  I bought a honey Kensington in Jan so no more coats for me this year!!

I also bought a little collar necklace from Hobbs which will look great under shirts and jumpers -  shopping therapy whilst I was waiting for my poor bengal cat to come out of tests at the vets (which will cost me a pretty penny!) and she needs surgery too 

And lastly a lovely wool and cashmere colour block jumper from White Company - reminds me of Joseph and a lot more reasonable price.  I love White company clothes.  
http://www.thewhitecompany.com/clothing/knitwear/jumpers/colour-block-jumper--silver-grey-marl/

Thats it - my wishlist for the rest of the year hasnt changed:  Still Helmut Lang blazer and another pair of rockstuds but I would also like a really soft, long, cosy cardigan to wear with my leggings... any suggestions?


----------



## jellybebe

All of the fall stuff is showing up in stores and so much of it is so beautiful... Soft chunky knits, silky cashmere, buttery leather... It's easy to get overwhelmed and want everything. I think I have narrowed my wishlist down to 5 items/broad categories, but it will take a lot of discipline to ensure I only buy one item per category! The 5 items are: 
1) jacket (I get at least one new one every season - I badly want this IRO one) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



2) cable knit sweater - I finally need to find the perfect one, and this season there are a few options 
3) chunky cardigan - I am searching for a particular "look" and will only buy if I find the right one, 4) boots - kind of into the combat boot look, but there are always a few styles I have my eye on, 5) stripes - always


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> All of the fall stuff is showing up in stores and so much of it is so beautiful... Soft chunky knits, silky cashmere, buttery leather... It's easy to get overwhelmed and want everything. I think I have narrowed my wishlist down to 5 items/broad categories, but it will take a lot of discipline to ensure I only buy one item per category! The 5 items are:
> 1) jacket (I get at least one new one every season - I badly want this IRO one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729455
> 
> 2) cable knit sweater - I finally need to find the perfect one, and this season there are a few options
> 3) chunky cardigan - I am searching for a particular "look" and will only buy if I find the right one, 4) boots - kind of into the combat boot look, but there are always a few styles I have my eye on, 5) stripes - always


I LOVE that Iro jacket! Please post a mod pic if you get it  

I've also fallen for all the knits and warm cardis out there at the moment. It's getting cold so quickly here, I feel like I need to buy all the new A/W items this month  Hope to stick to one good quality knit although I really feel like I need the Isabel Marant Nowles boots for the upcoming winter


----------



## mellecyn

COPENHAGEN said:


> I LOVE that Iro jacket! Please post a mod pic if you get it
> 
> I've also fallen for all the knits and warm cardis out there at the moment. It's getting cold so quickly here, I feel like I need to buy all the new A/W items this month  Hope to stick to one good quality knit although I really feel like I need the Isabel Marant Nowles boots for the upcoming winter




Same here, I'm already into fall mood. Try to resist...I bought a pair of black jeans from Acne and I feel it's good for now. I'm making my list (and budget) for the fall wardrobe, that way it will help me not go overboard. I don't know why I always need to follow the latest trends?!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mellecyn said:


> Same here, I'm already into fall mood. Try to resist...I bought a pair of black jeans from Acne and I feel it's good for now. I'm making my list (and budget) for the fall wardrobe, that way it will help me not go overboard. I don't know why I always need to follow the latest trends?!


I know, it's like a new season equals a whole new wardrobe  I actually have a pretty good fall/winter one - as we have about 8 month of that a year - just need a few pieces to update it.

I'm considering a poncho now as I saw a couple of beautiful one in a magazine. Anyone else jumping on the poncho trend?


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> I know, it's like a new season equals a whole new wardrobe  I actually have a pretty good fall/winter one - as we have about 8 month of that a year - just need a few pieces to update it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering a poncho now as I saw a couple of beautiful one in a magazine. Anyone else jumping on the poncho trend?




I start off wanting everything! Then I too realize that I have a lot of clothes including good basics. I think that I will go for the IRO jacket this month, and possibly one more item, like this AllSaints sweater or these RtA leggings.


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> I start off wanting everything! Then I too realize that I have a lot of clothes including good basics. I think that I will go for the IRO jacket this month, and possibly one more item, like this AllSaints sweater or these RtA leggings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733565
> View attachment 2733566


I like the leggings!!!


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> I know, it's like a new season equals a whole new wardrobe  I actually have a pretty good fall/winter one - as we have about 8 month of that a year - just need a few pieces to update it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering a poncho now as I saw a couple of beautiful one in a magazine. Anyone else jumping on the poncho trend?




Yes!! I saw a beautiful poncho from burberry, so gorgeous.


----------



## Myrkur

Since I loved my blue Repetto flats sooooo much, they are the comfiest shoes I've owned. I decided to get a pair in brown for the Fall. These are perfect, the color is even more beautiful in real! These is my august buy but I think for now also september/october/november....


----------



## jellybebe

I got the IRO jacket, and I love it. However I think my need to shop for clothes has been satiated for a while. Now it's time to focus on my home!


----------



## muamua

I got a APC denim skirt and a Equipment "sweater" for August. Also, I got some beauty products from bg gc event. I still want to get my pigalle but I can wait. Since I moved to CA, I would have to restrict myself buying heavy sweaters and coats though its hard for me. Even that is said, I am still eyeing on a some jackets and dresses. So, I assume I will have to save for Oct & Nov and try to be good in Sept.


----------



## shoes319

I bought an Everlane cashmere vneck burgundy sweater - can't wait to wear it!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Proenza Schouler Tiny for me this month - and that will be it! I hope


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I got the IRO jacket, and I love it. However I think my need to shop for clothes has been satiated for a while. Now it's time to focus on my home!




Oooh i know!! I am currently house hunting and cannot wait to buy things for the home &#128513; the wallet wont like it though lol!!


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Proenza Schouler Tiny for me this month - and that will be it! I hope




Very nice


----------



## jellybebe

I'm loving these Saint Laurent combat boots, but I don't think they will be joining my closet anytime soon! &#128542;


----------



## jellybebe

These are a bit more streamlined looking, and the price is also a bit nicer. I'm tempted!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Very nice





jellybebe said:


> These are a bit more streamlined looking, and the price is also a bit nicer. I'm tempted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740995


Thank you. I love the streamlined boots - a bit more than the others actually!

And I have a confession... I accidentally bought a pair of peep toe Pura Lopez heels. But they are perfect for everyday use as they are so comfy and not too high!

Wearing them for a birthday today (sorry for the bad outfit picture, the lighting makes it very difficult to see):


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I'm loving these Saint Laurent combat boots, but I don't think they will be joining my closet anytime soon! &#128542;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740989




Love these!


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you. I love the streamlined boots - a bit more than the others actually!
> 
> And I have a confession... I accidentally bought a pair of peep toe Pura Lopez heels. But they are perfect for everyday use as they are so comfy and not too high!
> 
> Wearing them for a birthday today (sorry for the bad outfit picture, the lighting makes it very difficult to see):
> 
> View attachment 2741736
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741740




Lol don't we always buy things accidentally? &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## JDN

Hi ladies  I stayed away from tpf for the past few months hoping it would keep me from buying things...but it didn't lol

Here is my most recent purchase....not sure if I will wear them bc they are soooo high....but I just love them and didn't want to regret not buying them


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> Lol don't we always buy things accidentally? &#128516;&#128516;


Indeed


----------



## Jesssh

I've been really bad about buying accessories this summer, but I managed to limit the clothing to 2 pieces a month for June, July and August:




All on sale, all basics (except the trench, which is AMAZING).


----------



## Jesssh

For September, I found this sweater that I hoped would work with my knit pants (sort of like thick leggings with pockets and a zipper). I have the pants in olive and brown, but I don't have enough long tops to go with them.

The sweater is the first pic:




I have no idea if I'll like it or if it will go with the bag! 

The left side is a lot of green. Maybe it won't be too bright. Sometimes monochrome works.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there ladies! 

I am reporting back after being MIA in  August. No exciting purchases to report (fortunately or UNfortunately) as hubby and I have started a No Shopping till December....Brutal, yeah!

BUT, if I am going to break my ban, it will be for these leopard booties from Zara. Tried them yesterday and I have been thinking up different outfit combinations. This is &#10084;&#65039;, right?


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there ladies!
> 
> I am reporting back after being MIA in  August. No exciting purchases to report (fortunately or UNfortunately) as hubby and I have started a No Shopping till December....Brutal, yeah!
> 
> BUT, if I am going to break my ban, it will be for these leopard booties from Zara. Tried them yesterday and I have been thinking up different outfit combinations. This is &#10084;&#65039;, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747366
> View attachment 2747367




Wow, good for you for instituting a no shopping ban until December! I would like to try it, but I want these 2 pieces first... 

I have been looking for One Teaspoon jeans for a while but have never been able to decide on the right pair. I have a pair of their cutoffs and absolutely love them. I want a pair of their black awesome baggies, but I also love the look of these. Just hope I don't get sick of them quickly. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I want these Saint Laurent combat boots. I think they will be a timeless pair of boots.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Jellybebe, join me!!

Last day of Sept and I was this .close to buying a tshirt from a high street shop and then it hit me--I am one day away from achieving my no shopping goal in Sept!!! One month down, two more to go!!&#128079;


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Jellybebe, join me!!
> 
> Last day of Sept and I was this .close to buying a tshirt from a high street shop and then it hit me--I am one day away from achieving my no shopping goal in Sept!!! One month down, two more to go!!&#128079;




Don't know if I can do it! Last month I bought 3 items but I have very little planned for this month, just a pair of distressed boyfriend jeans and some skincare products.


----------



## jellybebe

One item so far this month, don't have anything else planned. I saw this Isabel Marant x H&M sweater on a shop girl and loved it. Ironically at the time of the collection's release I was eyeing the cardi version but now I really like the pull-on version. Ok I have got to stop buying loop-knit knitwear.


----------



## muamua

So, for september, I got a little crazy...I haven't got my packages yet but I got a bag and my very first pigalle.


----------



## neenabengal

Glad to see this thread back - I wonder if there is more 'activity' on here as it moves to winter and we all spend more time on the internet buying things because its cold outside 

Anyways, I have been missing in action - I have been saving for and, just bought yesterday, a Joseph Shearling coat.  

I have lusted after one for 3-4 years and every year, I baulk at the price rise so thought its now or never... my lovely SA rang her manager and they agreed to give me 20% discount as I do buy fairly regularly from Joseph.  I finally decided on the forest green colour - its a very very dark green, almost black and is absolutely beautiful.  I am beyond thrilled with it and cant wait to wear it as it gets colder


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Glad to see this thread back - I wonder if there is more 'activity' on here as it moves to winter and we all spend more time on the internet buying things because its cold outside
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have been missing in action - I have been saving for and, just bought yesterday, a Joseph Shearling coat.
> 
> 
> 
> I have lusted after one for 3-4 years and every year, I baulk at the price rise so thought its now or never... my lovely SA rang her manager and they agreed to give me 20% discount as I do buy fairly regularly from Joseph.  I finally decided on the forest green colour - its a very very dark green, almost black and is absolutely beautiful.  I am beyond thrilled with it and cant wait to wear it as it gets colder




Sounds beautiful and glad you were able to get a bit of a deal!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

My October purchases - went for some good quality basic fall/winter items  

Draped wool sweater from COS:



Muubaa lamb leather leggings:


----------



## neenabengal

COPENHAGEN said:


> My October purchases - went for some good quality basic fall/winter items
> 
> Draped wool sweater from COS:
> View attachment 2769693
> 
> 
> Muubaa lamb leather leggings:
> View attachment 2769692



Love!  Are the Muubaa leggings stretch leather?


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> Sounds beautiful and glad you were able to get a bit of a deal!



Hi Jellybebe - nice to catch up.  

As always, I love what you have your eye on fashion wise but I am noticing that we all seem to have been quite good for the past few months and not buying as much as we once did.  I will watch this thread with interest to see how we all get on over the winter months


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengal said:


> Love!  Are the Muubaa leggings stretch leather?


Yes. http://www.theoutnet.com/en-DK/product/Muubaa/Rica-stretch-leather-skinny-pants/488215 

I haven't received mine yet but when I do I'll let you know how they are if you want


----------



## mytnguyen26

This is the first time I join this thread. Better yet, first time trying this concept (holly cow, my closet needs this). 

So October brings me this Jcrew sweater.


----------



## jellybebe

mytnguyen26 said:


> This is the first time I join this thread. Better yet, first time trying this concept (holly cow, my closet needs this).
> 
> 
> 
> So October brings me this Jcrew sweater.




Welcome! How do you like the sweater? I have been looking at one of those for myself too.


----------



## mytnguyen26

Unfortunately, I have returned it...I found that the wool is quite itchy...

I probably gonna opt for the Vince sweater or something cashmere. The zipper on this one adds a lot of interest to the sweater itself, but I found it runs small in the arms, and doesn't look oversize/boyish like the one on  the web. Maybe it just me, but it does look tacky. Maybe it would be better if this was a softer material


----------



## Spicy_K

Hello everyone!

I have been reading this thread on and off for a long time. I'm 32 years old and feel that I'm in a transitional phase with my style and wardrobe. Super trendy clothes that look cheap just don't appeal to me anymore (even though I think I dress pretty "young" for my age).

I live a very casual California lifestyle. I've been living in premium denim and tees (high and low end) just to give you an idea of my personal style.

A couple of September purchases... Got really great deals from Madewell:

Texturework sweater




Tokyo Rider Jacket




Billie boot





My October purchase:

Rag and Bone Moto Boots 




I think I will be using a lot of my sweaters from last Fall/Winter so I hope I can fight the urge to shop too often. I am craving some plaid shirts/flannels they are perfect for laying and adding some color to my mostly black/grey/navy wardrobe.

Thanks for letting me share my thoughts!


----------



## mytnguyen26

Hi Spicy_K
The sweater looks nice. Do you mind if I ask what material it is made of? Is it cashmere?


----------



## Spicy_K

mytnguyen26 said:


> Hi Spicy_K
> The sweater looks nice. Do you mind if I ask what material it is made of? Is it cashmere?




Not cashmere! &#128532; Cotton/Viscose/Nylon


----------



## jellybebe

Picked up this AllSaints sweater. I love the style as I have been looking for a nice oversized cream knit, but it's sort of itchy even after just a few minutes, and I am not that sensitive. May have to go back.


----------



## renza

jellybebe said:


> Picked up this AllSaints sweater. I love the style as I have been looking for a nice oversized cream knit, but it's sort of itchy even after just a few minutes, and I am not that sensitive. May have to go back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2784544




I was really wanting this sweater in the aubergine color (sold out already though) so I have to admit I am kind of relieved that it is itchy. That is too bad though. It looks like an interesting shape/knit.


----------



## jellybebe

renza said:


> I was really wanting this sweater in the aubergine color (sold out already though) so I have to admit I am kind of relieved that it is itchy. That is too bad though. It looks like an interesting shape/knit.




Yes, I was stalking this sweater online too, as the cream colour sold out very quickly so when it became available again I quickly grabbed it. However it is waaay too itchy. Not worth it. 

I think I may have to break down and get these IM moccasins.


----------



## Myrkur

Wow I have not bought anytime in a very very long time lol. I bought this 100% Cashmere sweater from Marks and Spencer.

We have just bought a house so we're buying furniture mostly..


----------



## babysunshine

Bought only one bag this Oct, the Rabeanco navy grey cube crossbody satchel. Have to stop from buying more!


----------



## Myrkur

I want to buy a new bag, either a chanel flap m/l in black or a hermes kelly in either brown or black. I sold my vintage brown Kelly, because I wanted one in a better condition so I am still on the hunt. Also still want the chanel bag because I only have a lavender m/l bag and that size is just perfect for everyday use. The lavender doesn't really go well not that it's autumn..


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> I want to buy a new bag, either a chanel flap m/l in black or a hermes kelly in either brown or black. I sold my vintage brown Kelly, because I wanted one in a better condition so I am still on the hunt. Also still want the chanel bag because I only have a lavender m/l bag and that size is just perfect for everyday use. The lavender doesn't really go well not that it's autumn..



Sounds amazing! Do you still have your caviar Boy? 

I bought these Rag & Bone suede Dash slouchy trousers. They will be my take on boyfriend jeans. I love the look of distressed jeans but I don't think distressing really works for me in real life. I got these for a great price too, so I am very happy! These will replace the AllSaints sweater, which I sent back.


----------



## jess236

My main purchases this month were this DVF Ahiga sweater 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...nberg/ahiga-slim-cashmere-turtleneck-sweater#
and Ferragamo Robespierre riding boots:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...amo-riding-boots-robespierre-fersea?ID=730707


----------



## muamua

Well, this is the bag I mentioned I got in Sept but it just got home today. Its a SC bag regular size in Jasper. Sorry for the pic's quality. The lighting in my new apartment is bad.

For Oct, I got some Uniqlo loungewear and they're so comfy that I would buy more if they are on sale. And, most importantly, I finally got my celine box bag from Barneys but it hasn't been shipped to me yet. I am done with bags this year. I will try to be good till NAP sale.


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> I want to buy a new bag, either a chanel flap m/l in black or a hermes kelly in either brown or black. I sold my vintage brown Kelly, because I wanted one in a better condition so I am still on the hunt. Also still want the chanel bag because I only have a lavender m/l bag and that size is just perfect for everyday use. The lavender doesn't really go well not that it's autumn..



I am also thinking about Chanel classic flap. I have a maxi in black and a reissue 226 in navy but a black m/l is so classic and goes well with almost everything. Maybe next year, I will try to get a ml in black or a jumbo in beige. I am still debating because personally, I think that Chanel price increase is too crazy.


----------



## mytnguyen26

muamua said:


> Well, this is the bag I mentioned I got in Sept but it just got home today. Its a SC bag regular size in Jasper. Sorry for the pic's quality. The lighting in my new apartment is bad.
> 
> For Oct, I got some Uniqlo loungewear and they're so comfy that I would buy more if they are on sale. And, most importantly, I finally got my celine box bag from Barneys but it hasn't been shipped to me yet. I am done with bags this year. I will try to be good till NAP sale.



Such a gorgeous bag. I'm thinking about getting this style of bag using my bonus this year. Really can't wait


----------



## Myrkur

I just bought these items after not really buying things for almost a year! 
They will make a perfect addition for my Fall wardrobe. 

Helmut Lang lambskin and cotton jacket 






Isabel Marant 100% silk top






Etoile Isabel Marant 100% Calfskin Leather shorts


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Sounds amazing! Do you still have your caviar Boy?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these Rag & Bone suede Dash slouchy trousers. They will be my take on boyfriend jeans. I love the look of distressed jeans but I don't think distressing really works for me in real life. I got these for a great price too, so I am very happy! These will replace the AllSaints sweater, which I sent back.




No I've sold it! Not sure why, since I loved wearing it, but even though I loved it, I have not had once this feeling that I regret selling it. I guess there are other bags that I want more. 

Those pants are great, I'm looking for the same kind of pants. Are those on the outnet?


----------



## Myrkur

muamua said:


> Well, this is the bag I mentioned I got in Sept but it just got home today. Its a SC bag regular size in Jasper. Sorry for the pic's quality. The lighting in my new apartment is bad.
> 
> For Oct, I got some Uniqlo loungewear and they're so comfy that I would buy more if they are on sale. And, most importantly, I finally got my celine box bag from Barneys but it hasn't been shipped to me yet. I am done with bags this year. I will try to be good till NAP sale.




Ah I always wanted one of these bags, they look so chic.


----------



## Myrkur

muamua said:


> I am also thinking about Chanel classic flap. I have a maxi in black and a reissue 226 in navy but a black m/l is so classic and goes well with almost everything. Maybe next year, I will try to get a ml in black or a jumbo in beige. I am still debating because personally, I think that Chanel price increase is too crazy.




Ha exactly, the price is whats holding me back. But then i think, the longer i wait, the crazier it gets. I have one m/l flap in lavender and it's absolutely perfect for spring and summer, but it looks very odd wearing it in fall winter.. But the size is just perfect! And the lambskin holds very well..


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> I just bought these items after not really buying things for almost a year!
> They will make a perfect addition for my Fall wardrobe.
> 
> Helmut Lang lambskin and cotton jacket
> 
> View attachment 2791564
> 
> View attachment 2791565
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant 100% silk top
> 
> View attachment 2791562
> 
> View attachment 2791563
> 
> 
> Etoile Isabel Marant 100% Calfskin Leather shorts
> 
> View attachment 2791560
> 
> View attachment 2791561



These are great choices! Would love to see you wearing them. CHANEL Lambskin is very sturdy, no idea why people think it's delicate....


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> These are great choices! Would love to see you wearing them. CHANEL Lambskin is very sturdy, no idea why people think it's delicate....




Thank you ladysarah. I agree about the lambskin! I don't even baby my bag and after a few years it still looks as new, and that for a light lavender color...


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> No I've sold it! Not sure why, since I loved wearing it, but even though I loved it, I have not had once this feeling that I regret selling it. I guess there are other bags that I want more.
> 
> Those pants are great, I'm looking for the same kind of pants. Are those on the outnet?




No, they are Rag & Bone and they are on sale on Shopbop.

I love the IM leather shorts you bought. Are they from this season?


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Sounds amazing! Do you still have your caviar Boy?
> 
> I bought these Rag & Bone suede Dash slouchy trousers. They will be my take on boyfriend jeans. I love the look of distressed jeans but I don't think distressing really works for me in real life. I got these for a great price too, so I am very happy! These will replace the AllSaints sweater, which I sent back.


Oh my, I love the look of these pants...
I am so like you about distressed jeans etc...I love the look on others but on me, nah...
This tomboy look is my fave, no effort (I am so lazy) and chic at the same time. I am surs you rock those pants girl!


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> I want to buy a new bag, either a chanel flap m/l in black or a hermes kelly in either brown or black. I sold my vintage brown Kelly, because I wanted one in a better condition so I am still on the hunt. Also still want the chanel bag because I only have a lavender m/l bag and that size is just perfect for everyday use. The lavender doesn't really go well not that it's autumn..


I love your recent buys Myrkur. I understand about being on the hunt for the K in mint condition...at a good price! You have to be lucky and patient...mostly patient! I got my HG Chanel last year (or was it 2012?) and I feel like my bag collection is enough for me to have fun with! That's after so many years hunting the HG, on a budget of course! I have decided  to rotate bags, but really this time! Out goes the Bbag for a walk, then it's my Chloe or H bag's turn...I even found a Lanvin Happy I got so many years ago from the back of my closet. ...I feel guilty and I think TPF helped me get to this point of no return (or put a c/purse on me!)


----------



## flower71

I got this in October IM glitter sweater


----------



## flower71

And in September: the outfit


----------



## flower71

I am trying to stick to 2-3 items a month max...(not counting Sales months)
I have been selling some items and giving away some clothes/shoes too
I have to keep this up!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> I am trying to stick to 2-3 items a month max...(not counting Sales months)
> I have been selling some items and giving away some clothes/shoes too
> I have to keep this up!




Good job Flower! 

I just saw this Burberry coat and fell in love. Might try it on tomorrow or sometime this weekend, although I don't know if that is such a good idea...


----------



## ValentineNicole

jellybebe said:


> Good job Flower!
> 
> I just saw this Burberry coat and fell in love. Might try it on tomorrow or sometime this weekend, although I don't know if that is such a good idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793199




Oh my gosh that's so cute!!! I've only bought burberry classic coats - trench, rain. I love this style!!


----------



## jellybebe

ValentineNicole said:


> Oh my gosh that's so cute!!! I've only bought burberry classic coats - trench, rain. I love this style!!




I know, I love it! I went to the Burberry closest to me to try it on and it was already sold out. Going to try and track it down tomorrow.


----------



## mytnguyen26

This is my final purchase of October: a Theory coat witg leather sleeve at 60% off. So adore the leather, such a buttery soft touch to the coat. Love it!!

November is coming, I'm thinking about getting a booties/cashmere cardigan. Depend.


----------



## jellybebe

jellybebe said:


> Good job Flower!
> 
> I just saw this Burberry coat and fell in love. Might try it on tomorrow or sometime this weekend, although I don't know if that is such a good idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793199




I tracked this coat down today and tried it on, and it doesn't work for my body type (big bust, short waist). Oh well! It will mean I was extra good this month.


----------



## Myrkur

Oh god I did it!! We are in Disneyland this weekend and we thought why not go to Paris as well, and because prices are getting higher every year I'd be stupid to not buy it now since I will want the bag anyway, I finally bought the chanel classic flap in black lambskin! 

Somehow I can't upload a photo so I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Oh god I did it!! We are in Disneyland this weekend and we thought why not go to Paris as well, and because prices are getting higher every year I'd be stupid to not buy it now since I will want the bag anyway, I finally bought the chanel classic flap in black lambskin!
> 
> Somehow I can't upload a photo so I'll do it tomorrow




Congrats!


----------



## Myrkur

Thanks Jellybebe!

So here he is, my new chanel flap


----------



## Jesssh

Myrkur said:


> Thanks Jellybebe!
> 
> So here he is, my new chanel flap



Cute pic!


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Thanks Jellybebe!
> 
> 
> 
> So here he is, my new chanel flap




Such a timeless classic, there are no words!

So NAP sent me a 25% off code. Problem is that most things on my wishlist are not eligible... Considering a classic black silk blouse as it's a wardrobe staple. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also considering these high top Vans since they are much more budget friendly than the Golden Goose ones I have been eyeing.


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> Thanks Jellybebe!
> 
> So here he is, my new chanel flap



Wowwww, congrats! BTW, are you in paris disneyland?


----------



## Myrkur

muamua said:


> Wowwww, congrats! BTW, are you in paris disneyland?





jellybebe said:


> Such a timeless classic, there are no words!





Jesssh said:


> Cute pic!



Thanks ladies!  
Yes I was in Disneyland Paris, for the Halloween event. We stopped at Paris for a day to do some shopping. So got the bag at Rue Cambon of course   I will be going back to Disneyland in 1,5 week when the Christmas season begins!


----------



## Myrkur

-


----------



## muamua

My October purchase is finally here. Celine Box medium size. Well, the leather is so fragile and it already got a mark but I will keep it for its color. And, it is hard to find a box now...


----------



## mytnguyen26

Gorgeous !! Congrats!! Now you  make me want one too !


----------



## Myrkur

muamua said:


> My October purchase is finally here. Celine Box medium size. Well, the leather is so fragile and it already got a mark but I will keep it for its color. And, it is hard to find a box now...



Congrats, she is gorgeous!


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> My October purchase is finally here. Celine Box medium size. Well, the leather is so fragile and it already got a mark but I will keep it for its color. And, it is hard to find a box now...




Beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Thanks Jellybebe!
> 
> So here he is, my new chanel flap


Oh congrats!! It's lovely, please show mod pics , i miss them


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Such a timeless classic, there are no words!
> 
> So NAP sent me a 25% off code. Problem is that most things on my wishlist are not eligible... Considering a classic black silk blouse as it's a wardrobe staple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797149
> 
> 
> Also considering these high top Vans since they are much more budget friendly than the Golden Goose ones I have been eyeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797150


As usual, I could raid your closet. I love that silk blouse, timeless for sure. I know these codes are traps...I got a few 20% off ones on sites and not eligible on the items I want...So for the first time, I am not getting another top or pants just because...temptation is so strong but I shall conquer once and for all (yeah, right)


----------



## flower71

muamua said:


> My October purchase is finally here. Celine Box medium size. Well, the leather is so fragile and it already got a mark but I will keep it for its color. And, it is hard to find a box now...


I am so in love with this Celine Box! I have the black medium and I shall never tire of it


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Alright, I (very happily) broke my No Shopping till December ban! 
Yay for my croc leather booties from ZARA!!


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> Oh congrats!! It's lovely, please show mod pics , i miss them



Thank you!
Here is an outfit, lol I should really get a good mirror in my new house ..  
The coat is Burberry, the knit sweater is from Iceland, Acne jeans and Repetto flats (they really became my favorite brand flats!!)


----------



## Myrkur

I've returned my The Outnet order, because they all didn't fit well unfortunately. Also I think there won't be any new items the next few months as I am saving up for a new H bag!  I still however, do need a new cashmere sweater for the winter, so that's probably the only thing I will be getting ..


----------



## jellybebe

I'm finding that as a result of being in this "club" I have become very selective! For November my buys were a cashmere beanie and this blouse which kind of reminds me of the IM Olympe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Looks like Celine has reissued the mid heeled Bam Bams which are my dream shoe, but quite expensive!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> I'm finding that as a result of being in this "club" I have become very selective! For November my buys were a cashmere beanie and this blouse which kind of reminds me of the IM Olympe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806606
> 
> 
> Looks like Celine has reissued the mid heeled Bam Bams which are my dream shoe, but quite expensive!


Love the blouse! And kudos to you for being more selective  It's feels so good to only buy pieces you truly love, and not just because they are "OK"


----------



## COPENHAGEN

My November purchase is this high neck lace blouse:




I'm hoping to get me a pair of Isabel Marant Nowles boots, if not this month then in December. But I'm also trying to save a bit for the upcoming sale...


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> Thank you!
> Here is an outfit, lol I should really get a good mirror in my new house ..
> The coat is Burberry, the knit sweater is from Iceland, Acne jeans and Repetto flats (they really became my favorite brand flats!!)



Look pretty


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> Congrats, she is gorgeous!





jellybebe said:


> Beautiful bag! Congrats!





flower71 said:


> I am so in love with this Celine Box! I have the black medium and I shall never tire of it



Thank you girls! 

BTW, I found a condition for the leather so hopefully the scratches would disappear soon and I will be careful in the future!


----------



## muamua

My November purchase is IM Caleen boots. I was looking for it since its sold out, and I regretted every minutes for not getting it. So, I got it once I saw it in my size on yoox. 

Besides that, I am waiting quietly for NAP sale^^


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I'm finding that as a result of being in this "club" I have become very selective! For November my buys were a cashmere beanie and this blouse which kind of reminds me of the IM Olympe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806606
> 
> 
> Looks like Celine has reissued the mid heeled Bam Bams which are my dream shoe, but quite expensive!




Oh jelly this is so true. It also helps when our closet has nearly all the basics. Then we can buy a few items every season to add on as years go by... I have been eyeing the Bambams too ESP the mid heels version but as I have bought quite a few expensive items this season from the IM line, I will just have to wait . I have worn my sweater 5 times in 3 weeks so I am truly happy I got this without waiting for the sales... I have become wiser


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is an outfit, lol I should really get a good mirror in my new house ..
> 
> The coat is Burberry, the knit sweater is from Iceland, Acne jeans and Repetto flats (they really became my favorite brand flats!!)




Oh thanks for the pic! Lovely outfit, timeless chic : spot on, never out of fashion ! Yay for saving up for a new H bag! That's a lot of saving... Any hint?? I am also thinking seriously of the Double sens for next year. I finally made up mind in which colour. Now just need to part with a bag or two... That's the hardest but since I don't use some at all I guess I could make someone happy!


----------



## flower71

My November purchase 30% off. 
IM sleeveless coat, I love it ! It's perfect for autumn I think.
And my latest addition to my GG collection... I love the red version too jelly what do you think?


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> My November purchase is this high neck lace blouse:
> 
> View attachment 2806999
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get me a pair of Isabel Marant Nowles boots, if not this month then in December. But I'm also trying to save a bit for the upcoming sale...




This is lovely! I love lace blouses more and more (Vanessa Bruno /IM of course)


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2807543
> 
> My November purchase 30% off.
> IM sleeveless coat, I love it ! It's perfect for autumn I think.
> And my latest addition to my GG collection... I love the red version too jelly what do you think?
> View attachment 2807544




Hi Flower! Funny enough I actually tried this exact pair of GGs on and they are stunning in the blue! I only didn't buy them because I have the sparkly Miu Mius that are sort of similar, although nowhere near as comfy.


----------



## jellybebe

I got a pair of New Balance sneakers yesterday. Love the colours! I have been looking for a pair of inexpensive sneakers for a while as I save for a pair of GGs.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Hi Flower! Funny enough I actually tried this exact pair of GGs on and they are stunning in the blue! I only didn't buy them because I have the sparkly Miu Mius that are sort of similar, although nowhere near as comfy.




Hey jelly! I got these (on my wish list!) and nearly jumped up and down because my size was still available . They are going to be my day and night shoes when I have a night out or when traveling . So comfy, as you know and though I have quite a few GG, they just are the best (30% or more off , even more!)
I should be focusing on Xmas gifts though...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> I got a pair of New Balance sneakers yesterday. Love the colours! I have been looking for a pair of inexpensive sneakers for a while as I save for a pair of GGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808496




These sneakers are fab!!!!!!!!


----------



## green.bee

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2807543
> 
> My November purchase 30% off.
> IM sleeveless coat, I love it ! It's perfect for autumn I think.
> And my latest addition to my GG collection... I love the red version too jelly what do you think?
> View attachment 2807544



You look fab in the sleeveless coat and those sparkly GG ... 




jellybebe said:


> I got a pair of New Balance sneakers yesterday. Love the colours! I have been looking for a pair of inexpensive sneakers for a while as I save for a pair of GGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808496



these are great, I like the neutral color combo.


----------



## green.bee

this is my last month purchase (F+B Elf boots) and 6397 wool+cashmere sweater:

















this month purchase(s) is(are) still ahead of me


----------



## flower71

green.bee said:


> this is my last month purchase (F+B Elf boots) and 6397 wool+cashmere sweater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this month purchase(s) is(are) still ahead of me




Love the boots!


----------



## green.bee

flower71 said:


> Love the boots!



thanks


----------



## jellybebe

I somehow managed to avoid doing any major damage for Black Friday/Cyber Monday although I was very tempted! I got some skincare products and some little things for the home. Then today I picked up this adorable little set. It's totally out of season, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## scumone

I can't promise myself that I will stick to this for the month of December, but I am really stoked to try this in 2015.

I just, on a complete whim, ordered an Alexander McQueen scarf today.

I will probably make a major handbag purchase and pick up a pair of Doc Martens this month.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I somehow managed to avoid doing any major damage for Black Friday/Cyber Monday although I was very tempted! I got some skincare products and some little things for the home. Then today I picked up this adorable little set. It's totally out of season, but I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819857




Thats cute, jelly! I resisted BF and Cybermonday then... I ordered a pair of Frame jeans that are replacing my acne jeans from a few years back...at40% off it was a deal


----------



## flower71

I am afraid I wasn't as good in my oneish a month this November with the presales...but I am letting go of things that are sitting in my closet so that counts I think. I haven't bought a bag in over a year and I am happy with that.


----------



## mytnguyen26

So...In November it was impossible for me to follow the rules..mostly because of the hype and sales going on. 

Here's some damage I did to my bank: 

A Burberry Camel Coat - I was able to pick this one up ~50% off at the outlet. I can't believe they have my size (0)
A Theory Cashmere Cargi - also ~50% off at Bloomingdales 
A Coach Borough bag - ~ 35% off also at Bloomingdales
A Jcrew Suede booties - 30% off
A Jcrew no 2 pencil skirt 
A Jcrew Italy wool scarf

some other misc things...


----------



## muamua

Since there is a NAP sale, I bought some clothes...But, I haven't decided which one to stay or to go. I went to NM on black friday and got this flat on its original price...


----------



## flower71

muamua said:


> Since there is a NAP sale, I bought some clothes...But, I haven't decided which one to stay or to go. I went to NM on black friday and got this flat on its original price...


Oh my, on sale? they are prettu and classic, congrats!


----------



## muamua

flower71 said:


> Oh my, on sale? they are prettu and classic, congrats!



No, I got the flats for the full price( I am done for this year and now I am on the ban...


----------



## jellybebe

What do you all think of this sweater? Too trendy or worth it?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> What do you all think of this sweater? Too trendy or worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834608




Ooh, I like it! I personally think it's trendy but if your wardrobe has mainly classic pieces, a trendy piece or two can add more dimension and FUN I guess it boils down to the price point...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My Dec one-ish item is this: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Leopard flats from Tory burch. With this, my shoe wardrobe is complete.) got it at 50%, major sweet deal. 

Then, I had to replace an old red coat. This is from Zara.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





I hope to end 2014 with these two items!


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> My Dec one-ish item is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834867
> 
> 
> Leopard flats from Tory burch. With this, my shoe wardrobe is complete.) got it at 50%, major sweet deal.
> 
> Then, I had to replace an old red coat. This is from Zara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834868
> View attachment 2834869
> 
> 
> I hope to end 2014 with these two items!




Great additions!


----------



## neenabengal

Well a lot of the sales are on but I just dont seem to be getting excited about much.. I have gone two months without buying anything although my last purchase was an extremely expensive (for me) Joseph coat.

But in the last two days, I have bought some basics:

1) Uniqlo silk pocket shirt in white - have never seen one irl but the reviews seem to be good and for this price, well, I had to try it!
http://www.uniqlo.com/uk/store/goods/130774

2) Zara trousers - I like the slight bellbottom detail.  
http://www.zara.com/uk/en/woman/trousers/cropped-trousers-c269187p2292510.html

Hhhm, a white shirt and black cropped trousers - I seem to be channeling Uma Thurman in Pulp Fiction haha
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/...press_cool_through_music_and_dance_video.html

What has everyone else been buying lately?  Am I missing some brilliant buys in the sales? 

The one thing I really did want was some Marant Crisi boots but they dont seem to be on sale anywhere.  I wish I had bought them now when a lot of the shops were offering Nov 25% discount on things


----------



## materialgurl

jellybebe said:


> I'm finding that as a result of being in this "club" I have become very selective! For November my buys were a cashmere beanie and this blouse which kind of reminds me of the IM Olympe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806606
> 
> 
> Looks like Celine has reissued the mid heeled Bam Bams which are my dream shoe, but quite expensive!



i love this blouse! where is it from?


----------



## jellybebe

materialgurl said:


> i love this blouse! where is it from?




Bohemian Traders! They're an Aussie webshop but they ship all over the world. The site says to size up on this blouse but I found it was huge and I had to have it altered. So order your true size or even size down.


----------



## telavivit

I bought two items this month, the sales at Madewell were so good that I couldn't pass up. 
I bought the boots for 105$ and the bag for less than 60$, which is less combined than the regular price of the boots. 
From next month, I will be better, and try to stick to only one item.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

telavivit said:


> I bought two items this month, the sales at Madewell were so good that I couldn't pass up.
> 
> I bought the boots for 105$ and the bag for less than 60$, which is less combined than the regular price of the boots.
> 
> From next month, I will be better, and try to stick to only one item.




Lovely boots!! So classic.


----------



## muamua

Those are pretty much what I got in Dec Looking forward to 2015!


----------



## jellybebe

Not sure if this counts as Dec or Jan but I picked up this Thakoon Addition sweater for 60% off! Will likely make one more purchase and that will be it for this month, so I guess these will be January buys.


----------



## scumone

Not sure if this counts for December or January, but I just ordered these shoes.




I am feeling fairly content with my wardrobe and accessories at the moment (perhaps because I overdid it in November and December).  So I think they only other possible purchases for this month are winter socks (that doesn't really count, right?) and a Rag & Bone fedora.


----------



## jellybebe

Belated Christmas gifts: Isabel Marant Etoile Hanoi top and Free People cardigan (not my photos).


----------



## neenabengal

Happy New Year everyone!

Love the cardigan Jelly - I nearly bought one like that from Gestuz.  What is the material of the cardigan?

I have been desperately searching for discounted Marant Crisi boots in black but to no avail but I scored some brown Marant cluster boots today for 60% discount so they were £186.  Hopefully, they will 'scratch my itch' for Marant boots for a while till hopefully the black go on sale next season....

Update from my last post - loving my Uniqlo silk shirt.  It is brilliant quality for the price - I bought for £19.90!!
The zara trousers went back - the M felt too tight and L too massive.  What is with dodgy Zara sizing???


----------



## neenabengal

I keep an annual spreadsheet of all my clothing purchases for 2014 and just compared it to my purchases from 2013. 

I have spent 30% less than in 2013 and have also found out I bought 50% less clothes.  Yay, being a member of the one ish club is definitely helping me curb my spending, become more choosy about what I buy and I have made a lot of lovely quality additions to my wardrobe - eg Helmut Lang leather leggings, Joseph sheepskin, Burberry coat.

Long may this spending habit continue into 2015!!  I have a new kitchen to buy........


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Love the cardigan Jelly - I nearly bought one like that from Gestuz.  What is the material of the cardigan?
> 
> I have been desperately searching for discounted Marant Crisi boots in black but to no avail but I scored some brown Marant cluster boots today for 60% discount so they were £186.  Hopefully, they will 'scratch my itch' for Marant boots for a while till hopefully the black go on sale next season....
> 
> Update from my last post - loving my Uniqlo silk shirt.  It is brilliant quality for the price - I bought for £19.90!!
> The zara trousers went back - the M felt too tight and L too massive.  What is with dodgy Zara sizing???




Unfortunately the cardigan is synthetic, which is the only problem. My dream cardi was this one from Forte Forte, but it was too expensive. 
http://www.thedreslyn.com/giada-forte-boucle-knit.html


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> Unfortunately the cardigan is synthetic, which is the only problem. My dream cardi was this one from Forte Forte, but it was too expensive.
> http://www.thedreslyn.com/giada-forte-boucle-knit.html



Thats lovely but wow, the price!!  

The one I wanted from Gestuz was also synthetic - but it felt so soft, like being hugged by a big cuddly bear!!


----------



## lucywife

neenabengal said:


> I keep an annual spreadsheet of all my clothing purchases for 2014 and just compared it to my purchases from 2013.
> Yay, being a member of the one ish club is definitely helping me curb my spending, become more choosy about what I buy


Same here.
Happy New Year everybody!!!


----------



## muamua

neenabengal said:


> I keep an annual spreadsheet of all my clothing purchases for 2014 and just compared it to my purchases from 2013.
> 
> I have spent 30% less than in 2013 and have also found out I bought 50% less clothes.  Yay, being a member of the one ish club is definitely helping me curb my spending, become more choosy about what I buy and I have made a lot of lovely quality additions to my wardrobe - eg Helmut Lang leather leggings, Joseph sheepskin, Burberry coat.
> 
> Long may this spending habit continue into 2015!!  I have a new kitchen to buy........



I did the same...When I looked back the spreadsheet, I can actually see what I wear a lot and what I just put in my closet. It definitely reminds me of the things I should not buy for the next year.


----------



## bag heaven

muamua said:


> I did the same...When I looked back the spreadsheet, I can actually see what I wear a lot and what I just put in my closet. It definitely reminds me of the things I should not buy for the next year.



i also do the same and i made progress. it was still a lot of money but compared to 2013, i spent 30% less in 2014. i also track the unused stuff that i  sell and looking at it reminds me why i sold them and stops me from repeating mistakes. 

although i was not an active member of this thread, i was regularly visiting it. just by doing that helped me a lot so thank you all


----------



## arguspeace

neenabengal said:


> I keep an annual spreadsheet of all my clothing purchases for 2014 and just compared it to my purchases from 2013.
> 
> I have spent 30% less than in 2013 and have also found out I bought 50% less clothes.  Yay, being a member of the one ish club is definitely helping me curb my spending, become more choosy about what I buy and I have made a lot of lovely quality additions to my wardrobe - eg Helmut Lang leather leggings, Joseph sheepskin, Burberry coat.
> 
> Long may this spending habit continue into 2015!!  I have a new kitchen to buy........




Congrats!  That is a great idea.  Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Happy new year everyone!!

The spreadsheets sounds like a great idea and I should start one this year. How do you all make your spreadsheets? Do you include photos of the item you purchase, put price etc? If someone could post an example that would be really helpful!


----------



## flower71

Just a quick stop here to say: Happy New Year to all of you fabulous ladies on here!


----------



## shoes319

I got my number of purchases down from 2013, but still spent too much money!  Am working on that this year as well as buying 2 items per month (not incl exercise, underclothes, etc.) - I make a plan for purchases and that is helping a lot too...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I always buy A LOT during sale so this is def not a one-ish month for me 

Just got this IRO jacket and Proenza Schouler PS1 chain bag (the bag was a gift though), a pair of black trouser for work and a great quality knit from Filippa K. At least I sold 5 items just now so my wardrobe is not on explode level yet


----------



## Myrkur

COPENHAGEN said:


> I always buy A LOT during sale so this is def not a one-ish month for me
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this IRO jacket and Proenza Schouler PS1 chain bag (the bag was a gift though), a pair of black trouser for work and a great quality knit from Filippa K. At least I sold 5 items just now so my wardrobe is not on explode level yet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853085
> View attachment 2853087
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853086




I like the IRO and Filippa K knits!


----------



## Myrkur

This is my first item of the year! My third pair of Repetto flats..


----------



## shoes319

I just received a pr of Porselli flats - have the repettos also - trying to figure out which I prefer!  Also got an Eileen Fisher sweater on sale...trying to have that be all for the month...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Myrkur said:


> I like the IRO and Filippa K knits!


Thanks! I need a pair of classic ballerina flats like your new Repettos. I have worn my French Sole out... Since it's your third pair I guess you're a fan and can recommend them?


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> Happy new year everyone!!
> 
> The spreadsheets sounds like a great idea and I should start one this year. How do you all make your spreadsheets? Do you include photos of the item you purchase, put price etc? If someone could post an example that would be really helpful!



I use pinterest


----------



## neenabengal

Myrkur said:


> Happy new year everyone!!
> 
> The spreadsheets sounds like a great idea and I should start one this year. How do you all make your spreadsheets? Do you include photos of the item you purchase, put price etc? If someone could post an example that would be really helpful!



I got the idea of keeping spreadsheets from here - I adapted this slightly to also show where I bought the item from and how often I wear the item too.  This helps me work out which items are my best cost per wear items and stops me from buying the same mistakes over and over again!  It also helps me identify which shops I prefer to buy from which saves me time (how much time I waste trying things on in other shops and then it never fits right, eg zara is one example for me!)
http://www.featherfactor.com/2013/01/2013-wardrobe-resolutions.html

I haven't bought anything else since my last post but seem to have spent a small fortune on bedding for my new tempur bed!  I am slightly obsessed with sleep at the moment as I am having a stressful time at work and have gone a bit ... ahem.. overboard. 

I have bought a new silk stuffed duvet, vintage style french linen bed linen, a king size wool blanket (after reading that some studies have shown an increase of up to 25% REM sleep when you sleep under wool!!), and some lovely aromatherapy goodies such as the cult Aromatherapy Associates Deep Relax bath oil.   I cant wait to receive it all - it's all waiting to be dispatched this week!  The bed itself could take up to 8 weeks for delivery!!


----------



## Gimmethebag

My one big item this month is a Mackage coat on sale. It's a wool trench-style coat with leather trim. I posted about it on my blog.


----------



## meakelley

arguspeace said:


> Congrats!  That is a great idea.  Happy New Year!!!


Love the idea of a spreadsheet of purchases!  I haven't gone the whole way back through the thread to determine who originally posted this, but thanks for the idea!


----------



## LeeMiller

jellybebe said:


> I got a pair of New Balance sneakers yesterday. Love the colours! I have been looking for a pair of inexpensive sneakers for a while as I save for a pair of GGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808496




Oh I love these!


----------



## LeeMiller

I'm rejoining this thread!  We moved, and I've been so busy with remodeling and house stuff that I haven't been shopping much at all but I just placed a bunch of orders and I want to be super focused on only keeping what is the best of the lot for me!  Besides thanks to this thread I got into Helmut Lang, so I like hanging around here for ideas.


----------



## scumone

So far I have bought more than one item, but I have been really restrained about my decisions.

I've purchased a wool fedora, a beanie, and a chunky scarf which I needed as I was traveling without proper winter goods.

Yesterday I also ordered some Simpsons joggers and a t-shirt because I am a bit of a collector and I've wanted these for months and just managed to snag them half price.

I don't think any more purchases will happen this month unless I can find the perfect jeans this weekend.


----------



## muamua

I got this Nina Ricci dress from NAP clearance. Love it.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Concluding my January buys with these three pieces from ZARA Sale. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I returned so many items (which was a waste of time) and I am convinced that these are are pieces that I really love. 

What is everyone eying this quarter?


----------



## neenabengal

/\/\/\  Nice items 

I bought Isabel Marant Bacuri leather jacket for 60% off but it was too big and not flattering on me so returned it.  

I have just bought a Black Silk Uniqlo blouse - I love my white blouse and know I will get a lot of wear of out this.  They are excellent quality for the price and can be worn so many ways. 

I'm hopefully having a new kitchen fitted next quarter so need to curb the spending but I'd like:

Silver Superga plimsolls (for my hols)
White company white boyfriend jeans
Silver birkenstocks (for my hols)

And sometime this year, would like the Helmut Lang Gala blazer and Isabel Marant black Crisi boots.  Thats my wishlist for now!

I also want these silk PJs (my new tempur bed is arriving tomorrow and I am so looking forward to it!!!)
https://www.hush-uk.com/nightwear/pyjamas/silk_piped_pyjamas_black_ecru.htm


----------



## jellybebe

I am eyeing a Maje faux shearling coat, Isabel Marant leopard mocs, Isabel Marant Ralf booties and a tiered miniskirt from Isabel Marant Etoile.


----------



## Myrkur

neenabengal said:


> /\/\/\  Nice items
> 
> I bought Isabel Marant Bacuri leather jacket for 60% off but it was too big and not flattering on me so returned it.
> 
> I have just bought a Black Silk Uniqlo blouse - I love my white blouse and know I will get a lot of wear of out this.  They are excellent quality for the price and can be worn so many ways.
> 
> I'm hopefully having a new kitchen fitted next quarter so need to curb the spending but I'd like:
> 
> Silver Superga plimsolls (for my hols)
> White company white boyfriend jeans
> Silver birkenstocks (for my hols)
> 
> And sometime this year, would like the Helmut Lang Gala blazer and Isabel Marant black Crisi boots.  Thats my wishlist for now!
> 
> I also want these silk PJs (my new tempur bed is arriving tomorrow and I am so looking forward to it!!!)
> https://www.hush-uk.com/nightwear/pyjamas/silk_piped_pyjamas_black_ecru.htm




Ohh yumm I would like some silk Pj's too!! And a cashmere robe.. Why is it all so expensive &#128584;


----------



## jellybebe

Finally pulled the trigger on these IM boots for 60% off! They should be here tomorrow! Now I'm going to be on a self-imposed ban until May.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on these IM boots for 60% off! They should be here tomorrow! Now I'm going to be on *a self-imposed ban until May.*
> View attachment 2883150


Love them! 

Ps. I red it as you were on a ban "until monday"  Well, I haven't been sticking to 1-ish lately... Hopefully I'll be able to be good soon!


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I red it as you were on a ban "until monday"  Well, I haven't been sticking to 1-ish lately... Hopefully I'll be able to be good soon!




Let's hope my ban can last until Monday... It's so hard! But I did buy two items this month. What have you bought lately?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Let's hope my ban can last until Monday... It's so hard! But I did buy two items this month. What have you bought lately?


I know I never do bans, I simply can't stick to them 

Well the Iro jacket, Filippa K knit and Proenza chain bag (posted here one page back) and then a By Zoe dress, a pair of Isabel Marant Nowles boots and a small Longchamp Le Pliage.





This month I have already gotten 3 items and as I'm going for a trip to Berlin in a few weeks I'm pretty sure it won't be the only February buys 

I got a pair of heels from Ganni and a cardigan in my favorite material, cupro, from Six Ames. Both are local Danish brands.





Lastly, I got a pair of biker boots from ECCO (not the most stylish pair I've seen, but you can walk miles and miles in these shoes and they're almost weightless, so perfect for travel!)


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> I know I never do bans, I simply can't stick to them
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Iro jacket, Filippa K knit and Proenza chain bag (posted here one page back) and then a By Zoe dress, a pair of Isabel Marant Nowles boots and a small Longchamp Le Pliage.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883886
> View attachment 2883874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This month I have already gotten 3 items and as I'm going for a trip to Berlin in a few weeks I'm pretty sure it won't be the only February buys
> 
> 
> 
> I got a pair of heels from Ganni and a cardigan in my favorite material, cupro, from Six Ames. Both are local Danish brands.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883875
> View attachment 2883876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I got a pair of biker boots from ECCO (not the most stylish pair I've seen, but you can walk miles and miles in these shoes and they're almost weightless, so perfect for travel!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883888




Oh love the IM Nowles, they seem like they would be so cozy in the snow. And I love Ganni's coats and sweaters but they are hard to find in Canada.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Oh love the IM Nowles, they seem like they would be so cozy in the snow. And I love Ganni's coats and sweaters but they are hard to find in Canada.


Thanks, and yes, they are perfect for the snowy weather we have here atm


----------



## Myrkur

I've been good in January!! Only purchased basics from Petit Bateau but those don't count. And a pair of black repetto flats, but aren't those basics as well? Lol  &#128540;

This is my wishlist for this year:
- Nice fitting jeans 
- Janessa Leone hat
- Triangl swimwear 
- Isabel Marant suede ankle boots
- Hermes Birkin (if I'm lucky enough to find one ofcourse &#128591


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> I've been good in January!! Only purchased basics from Petit Bateau but those don't count. And a pair of black repetto flats, but aren't those basics as well? Lol  &#128540;
> 
> This is my wishlist for this year:
> - Nice fitting jeans
> - Janessa Leone hat
> - Triangl swimwear
> - Isabel Marant suede ankle boots
> - Hermes Birkin (if I'm lucky enough to find one ofcourse &#128591




Great list! Which IM suede ankle boots are you planning to get?

I think my main wishlist items are an IM Etoile blouse, maybe a skirt, and either a pair of sandals or a pair of ankle boots - all by IM.


----------



## muamua

I got the knit top both in grey and white from a Japan based brand. I really like how they look on me but they are quite expensive($400+ for each). I just got those shipped from Japan but I purchased them in Jan. So, they will be Jan purchases


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> Great list! Which IM suede ankle boots are you planning to get?
> 
> I think my main wishlist items are an IM Etoile blouse, maybe a skirt, and either a pair of sandals or a pair of ankle boots - all by IM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884574
> View attachment 2884575
> View attachment 2884576
> View attachment 2884577



I like the top. It is very similar to the blouse from SS14 though...


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> I like the top. It is very similar to the blouse from SS14 though...




Yes, it looks just like the Olympe from SS14, which I totally regret not buying. I see this as my second chance.  I've learned the hard way not to hesitate with IM pieces I love, as long as they aren't astronomically priced.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Gimmethebag said:


> My one big item this month is a Mackage coat on sale. It's a wool trench-style coat with leather trim. I posted about it on my blog.




I scored one for $100 at Nordstrom rack a couple of months ago... It was too big but it is getting altered - yeah!


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Great list! Which IM suede ankle boots are you planning to get?
> 
> I think my main wishlist items are an IM Etoile blouse, maybe a skirt, and either a pair of sandals or a pair of ankle boots - all by IM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884574
> View attachment 2884575
> View attachment 2884576
> View attachment 2884577




I think the dicker boots. Not sure on the color yet though.


----------



## Myrkur

I've purchased my two items for the month February and will not buy anything else this month.  I've been eyeing these N.Peal Cashmere sweaters for some time already, but did not want to pay full price. Now they are on sale and still available in my size I've purchased both. Hope they will fit right. These are good additions to my basic wardrobe.

The Brora Cashmere sweater is a valentines present for my BF. Hope he will like it and that the sizing is correct.


----------



## purplepoodles

Myrkur said:


> I've purchased my two items for the month February and will not buy anything else this month.  I've been eyeing these N.Peal Cashmere sweaters for some time already, but did not want to pay full price. Now they are on sale and still available in my size I've purchased both. Hope they will fit right. These are good additions to my basic wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> The Brora Cashmere sweater is a valentines present for my BF. Hope he will like it and that the sizing is correct.




Fabulous buys! They should last a lifetime with minimal care. 

I have an N. Peal sweater dress from the early 70s. It sits out some winters but is still looks as good as when I first saw it the Burlington Arcade, vastly reduced if course.


----------



## Myrkur

purplepoodles said:


> Fabulous buys! They should last a lifetime with minimal care.
> 
> I have an N. Peal sweater dress from the early 70s. It sits out some winters but is still looks as good as when I first saw it the Burlington Arcade, vastly reduced if course.




That's great too hear!! Sounds like good 'investment' pieces.


----------



## muamua

February purchases. A bracelet as early Valentine gift from my hubby and a pair of So Kate in nude) I am really happy with both and I will not buy anything else in February.


----------



## Myrkur

muamua said:


> February purchases. A bracelet as early Valentine gift from my hubby and a pair of So Kate in nude) I am really happy with both and I will not buy anything else in February.




Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## muamua

Myrkur said:


> Gorgeous pieces!



Thanks))Love your sweaters!


----------



## Spicy_K

I've really been trying not to shop! But I have been trying to fill "gaps" in my wardrobe and only purchase things I will wear often.

2 Helmut Lang tees for under $100. Love my other Helmut Lang tees so these will get a lot of wear:




Alberto Fermani boots for $114 (originally $495). These will be my Spring boots since my moto boots are a little heavy for Springtime and my suede Isabel Marant x H&M boots are getting worn out




Now I am really craving some new sandals and new skirts for the Spring! Should wait until March.


----------



## Myrkur

In Budapest I purchased the following (oops):
- H&M Basic cotton black skirt
- H&M Basic cotton white tank top
- Zara baggy/skinny jeans in light and dark blue (both same model, first baggy skinny jeans that fit me perfectly). 
- Marks & Spencer simple white linen shirt, I have the same in blue/white striped and I wear it so much. Linen is one of my favourite fabrics to wear next to wool. 

But actually these are all pretty basic stuff, so it doesn't count I guess. Next month I will buy the IM Dicker boots, or maybe this month and next month nothing, lol ... No I think I will purchase this month if I can sell some of my old clothes/shoes. Things need to go out first before new things coming in


----------



## jellybebe

Feb:
IM Flavie bootie moccasins and IM Fell loafers. Maybe too similar but I think they have different uses! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Maje Girofard coat
	

		
			
		

		
	




Rag & Bone leather jeans. These were 70% off so I couldn't resist! 



Next on my wishlist: IM Ralf booties. Tried them on and they are amazing! 
They are super comfy and flattering on. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Will have to wait for this self imposed ban to be over. Other items I want: IM Cadix blouse and Mother frayed ankle jeans


----------



## muamua

I think, I am more like a two-piece per month person...We went to the outlets last weekend, and GOD I cannot resist this coach bag on 50% off + 20% off. It is perfect for my Mac pro 15 and its very spacious. It has a lot of small pockets inside so that I can make my stuff very organized. BTW, I got the large size.

Then, I also purchased my RV pump on my wish list. For April, I might get a bracelet and some lululemon stuff


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I simply could not stick to the rule this month..been crazy with my buys as we are doing a big international move. Taking the chance to 'stock up' on some basics and ahem...some luxury goodies too...
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 the blue sandals are from Ferragamo while the grey loafers and beige sandals are from Zara. Also got a pair of medium blue skinny from zara. Have to find the pic in a whole...then there is a pair of Prada sunglasses that I got at the Serravalle designer outlet. Very timeless style. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
..we have two weeks of March to go...!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Skinny jeans from ZARA


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> I simply could not stick to the rule this month..been crazy with my buys as we are doing a big international move. Taking the chance to 'stock up' on some basics and ahem...some luxury goodies too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930251
> View attachment 2930253
> View attachment 2930255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the blue sandals are from Ferragamo while the grey loafers and beige sandals are from Zara. Also got a pair of medium blue skinny from zara. Have to find the pic in a whole...then there is a pair of Prada sunglasses that I got at the Serravalle designer outlet. Very timeless style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..we have two weeks of March to go...!




Wow, just curious, where are you moving to? Sounds exciting!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there! I am moving back to my home country of Singapore from Spain. Yes, it's a very long way...! But damn exciting!! Luxury goods are much more expensive and needless to say, ZARA is priced 3x more!


----------



## Harpertoo

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I am moving back to my home country of Singapore from Spain. Yes, it's a very long way...! But damn exciting!! Luxury goods are much more expensive and needless to say, ZARA is priced 3x more!


Same-Same!
We just moved back to Switzerland from the US and I did the same thing!
I simply could not resist stocking up a bit....the splurges seemed to help all the move anxiety and the higher prices in Switzerland helped justify. (Of course I ended up popping over to FR to buy some things too as we waited for our sea shipment.)
Good Luck with your move & bon voyage!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi there Harpertoo! We share more than just than our love for Zara, haha! I love Zara jeans but I am too cheap to pay SG prices. LOL

So, your memory of the Toss/Donate/Keep process must still be vivid!!! Yes, move anxiety is very real, be it the first move or the 5th! Thank you for the well wishes; my movers come in next Tuesday. Good luck with the settling in!!


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I am moving back to my home country of Singapore from Spain. Yes, it's a very long way...! But damn exciting!! Luxury goods are much more expensive and needless to say, ZARA is priced 3x more!




Good luck! Will be nice to go home


----------



## Myrkur

How is everyone doing? Been very quiet lately! [emoji28] I haven't bought anything lately, only books lol.. Too many... I'm going to Paris this month and was hoping to score a Birkin, but I just can't decide if I should do it or save up the money and spend it on something else as it's so much for a bag..


----------



## jellybebe

Hi! I have not been buying anything as I've been trying to be good. However I am contemplating one big purchase and I need your input in deciding. Should I get a black Hermes collier de chien in black with gold hardware, a black Gucci a Disco bag, or a pair of Valentino rockstuds? I have wanted all 3 of these items for a long time and I think all 3 are fairly classic.


----------



## jellybebe

Here are visuals:


----------



## MASEML

jellybebe said:


> Here are visuals:
> View attachment 2958262
> View attachment 2958263
> View attachment 2958264



I love the rock studs except shoes get messed up pretty quickly (esp if you walk a lot). So between the CDC and the Gucci bag, I'd say the CDC.


----------



## jellybebe

MASEML said:


> I love the rock studs except shoes get messed up pretty quickly (esp if you walk a lot). So between the CDC and the Gucci bag, I'd say the CDC.



Thank you, I am leaning towards the CDC or the rock studs too.


----------



## KristyDarling

Great choices, Jellybebe! In terms of timeless chic, my vote goes to the CDC.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Great choices, Jellybebe! In terms of timeless chic, my vote goes to the CDC.




Hi KD! So nice to see you!


----------



## k*d

jellybebe said:


> Here are visuals:
> View attachment 2958262
> View attachment 2958263
> View attachment 2958264



I have both the CDC and the rockstuds in a different color.  I would recommend the CDC, hands down.  It's a classic that's easy to match and it instantly adds something extra to an outfit.


----------



## jellybebe

k*d said:


> I have both the CDC and the rockstuds in a different color.  I would recommend the CDC, hands down.  It's a classic that's easy to match and it instantly adds something extra to an outfit.




Thank you for the input! Looks like the CDC gets the popular vote, and I'm leaning most towards that too. Hoping to get my hands on it within the next month.


----------



## jellybebe

I caved and got a pair of classic black Frame jeans. They are really very flattering, so I understand all the hype. I wear black jeans all the time, to the point where I keep wearing them out, so I think these were a good buy.


----------



## expatwife

Hi! I desperately need to join this thread. How are you all doing? Is 1 a month realistic? I think I'll set my goal at 2 a month and go from there, I hope it's ok if I'm still a part of this thread. Looking forward to cutting down on my purchases. I feel psychologically burdened by the amount I buy [emoji23]


----------



## jellybebe

expatwife said:


> Hi! I desperately need to join this thread. How are you all doing? Is 1 a month realistic? I think I'll set my goal at 2 a month and go from there, I hope it's ok if I'm still a part of this thread. Looking forward to cutting down on my purchases. I feel psychologically burdened by the amount I buy [emoji23]




Welcome! Of course you can join this thread. It helps us stay accountable, and if you don't stick to your goal, there's no judgment. It's all about baby steps!


----------



## expatwife

jellybebe said:


> Welcome! Of course you can join this thread. It helps us stay accountable, and if you don't stick to your goal, there's no judgment. It's all about baby steps!




Thanks a lot for encouragement, jellybebe! I'm glad I found this thread. I've been a bit obsessed with discarding recently, giving away a lot. I hope I can continue this way. 

My item #1 (and I know there will be #2 coming in soon) is Hermes 90 cm scarf Dans Un Jardin Anglais, picture borrowed from the Spring 2015 thread.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am 8 days from zero item month! Can I make it?![emoji28]


----------



## expatwife

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am 8 days from zero item month! Can I make it?![emoji28]




Wow, that's impressive! Yes, you can! [emoji2]


----------



## Myrkur

I got a new Barbour jacket! I love it, it is a bit oversized as a size 32 is apparently rare in Barbour the sales assistant told me, so I took the 34.  Let me see if I can take some pics tomorrow. Also I am hoping to score a B or K at Hermes Paris this weekend [emoji120] that will be my one-a-year item hahahaha


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> I am 8 days from zero item month! Can I make it?![emoji28]




Yes you can!


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> I got a new Barbour jacket! I love it, it is a bit oversized as a size 32 is apparently rare in Barbour the sales assistant told me, so I took the 34.  Let me see if I can take some pics tomorrow. Also I am hoping to score a B or K at Hermes Paris this weekend [emoji120] that will be my one-a-year item hahahaha




Good luck finding your perfect H bag!


----------



## bluejinx

So far the first piece of clothing I have bought this year.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

expatwife said:


> Wow, that's impressive! Yes, you can! [emoji2]




Thanks expatwife for the boaster!! I have the weekend in Hong Kong so I am not so confident!!haha

Keep posting on your journey!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> Yes you can!




Thanks jellybebe! After the many purchases in the first quarter of the year, it sure feels great NOT to think about shopping these couple of weeks![emoji23]


----------



## expatwife

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks expatwife for the boaster!! I have the weekend in Hong Kong so I am not so confident!!haha
> 
> Keep posting on your journey!!




That falls under a "special" travel category [emoji2]. Enjoy your time in HK!


----------



## expatwife

So my second item arrived today. Even though it is for my bday, which is in May, I will contribute it to April.

Presenting Cartier JUC
	

		
			
		

		
	




Off to ban island I go...


----------



## libertygirl

expatwife said:


> So my second item arrived today. Even though it is for my bday, which is in May, I will contribute it to April.
> 
> Presenting Cartier JUC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973120
> 
> 
> Off to ban island I go...



That is beautiful!


----------



## expatwife

libertygirl said:


> That is beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## apl.79

expatwife said:


> So my second item arrived today. Even though it is for my bday, which is in May, I will contribute it to April.
> 
> Presenting Cartier JUC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973120
> 
> 
> Off to ban island I go...


That is stunning!


----------



## jellybebe

expatwife said:


> So my second item arrived today. Even though it is for my bday, which is in May, I will contribute it to April.
> 
> Presenting Cartier JUC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973120
> 
> 
> Off to ban island I go...




So pretty! Worth going on a ban for!


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Good luck finding your perfect H bag!




No luck today, but I have time until Monday [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jellybebe

Went a bit overboard today, feeling a bit guilty. Found this Giada Forte cardigan I've been lusting after for months at 75% off, and got these R13 moto coated jeans from the Outnet. If they're not perfect they are going back. I also got these Mother drawstring jeans I have been really wanting.


----------



## jellybebe

My May purchase: the Isabel Marant Ralf booties! So excited. I have wanted these for months and NAP gave me a 25% off code and $30 off so they were a decent price!


----------



## KitsChick

My mom is a single mother and when I was in university I probably did this for at least a year maybe longer. 
The good thing about this is it forces you to think about every purchase and the items versatility.

But personally I don't think I could do this again. To each their own but I found it too restricting.


----------



## Myrkur

This month I bought two APC dresses, one APC cardigan, one Petit Bateau dress and one Hermes scarf. That's because I didn't find a H bag haha, but better luck in two months.


----------



## muamua

I bought 3 shirts and 2 cardigans from Zara for daily work last month, and paid only $140 in total. Other than that, I didn't buy anything


----------



## expatwife

May: went to Harvey Nichols to buy jeans as mine developed a hole [emoji15], bought two pairs of Citizens of Humanity, a Just Cavalli blouse and dress, everything on 60% off. 3 so far for May (not counting one pair of jeans)


----------



## SherryF

expatwife said:


> Thanks a lot for encouragement, jellybebe! I'm glad I found this thread. I've been a bit obsessed with discarding recently, giving away a lot. I hope I can continue this way.
> 
> My item #1 (and I know there will be #2 coming in soon) is Hermes 90 cm scarf Dans Un Jardin Anglais, picture borrowed from the Spring 2015 thread.
> 
> View attachment 2967494



Beautiful!  Just looking at this scarf made my day. Enjoy it.  You'll get do much  use out of this one.  One if my Hermes Scarves ( I don't have many, btw), has an all over patten like this one,  and I never have to worry about stains. A big plus, honestly.


----------



## roxaana

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! I am moving back to my home country of Singapore from Spain. Yes, it's a very long way...! But damn exciting!! Luxury goods are much more expensive and needless to say, ZARA is priced 3x more!



I was wondering how would you (and any other lady that moved internationally) go about transporting your designer goods? Would you buy extra cargo luggage or ship it with something like FedEx?

I'm also planning a big move from Europe to Asia, and I would like to keep the boxes of my bags (at least some of them) - as I like to store them in the dust bag + box. But I do feel quite silly carrying those boxes with me half the way across the world


----------



## jellybebe

roxaana said:


> I was wondering how would you (and any other lady that moved internationally) go about transporting your designer goods? Would you buy extra cargo luggage or ship it with something like FedEx?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also planning a big move from Europe to Asia, and I would like to keep the boxes of my bags (at least some of them) - as I like to store them in the dust bag + box. But I do feel quite silly carrying those boxes with me half the way across the world




FedEx or another carrier like that would probably be safest, although it's probably expensive yet worth it for peace of mind. The main issue would be timing it so that you arrive there after your bags so they aren't left in the depot. 

Matches sent me a big coupon code so I bought something on my wish list! I got the IM Elmy sweater I have been wanting for months. This has been a bad month for me.


----------



## jellybebe

Got these Jenni Kayne flats on sale. I think I have found a new obsession!


----------



## peppamint

jellybebe said:


> Got these Jenni Kayne flats on sale. I think I have found a new obsession!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992374



Jenni Kayne flats are awesome. I really love the d'Orsay look. Vince also makes a similar pair that I really like (I'm really liking Vince's recent designs--their shoes are sleek and edgy!)


----------



## expatwife

SherryF said:


> Beautiful!  Just looking at this scarf made my day. Enjoy it.  You'll get do much  use out of this one.  One if my Hermes Scarves ( I don't have many, btw), has an all over patten like this one,  and I never have to worry about stains. A big plus, honestly.




Thank you! It really is so beautiful, can't get enough of it! Wear yours in good health!


----------



## jellybebe

peppamint said:


> Jenni Kayne flats are awesome. I really love the d'Orsay look. Vince also makes a similar pair that I really like (I'm really liking Vince's recent designs--their shoes are sleek and edgy!)




I agree, the pointed toe is so sleek and flattering! I hate heels so am always looking for ways to elongate my legs without wearing heels. I noticed that Vince is making a similar pair. I'm contemplating a nude pair next...


----------



## peppamint

jellybebe said:


> I agree, the pointed toe is so sleek and flattering! I hate heels so am always looking for ways to elongate my legs without wearing heels. I noticed that Vince is making a similar pair. I'm contemplating a nude pair next...



If you hate heels (me too!) I just bought a pair of Nicholas kirkwood pointed toe loafers. They come in a bajillion colors


----------



## jellybebe

peppamint said:


> If you hate heels (me too!) I just bought a pair of Nicholas kirkwood pointed toe loafers. They come in a bajillion colors




Oh yes I like the shape of those. Was thinking of getting a pair of Anine Bing croco flats that are this exact shape.


----------



## Shopmore

peppamint said:


> If you hate heels (me too!) I just bought a pair of Nicholas kirkwood pointed toe loafers. They come in a bajillion colors



Did you size up for the Nicholas Kirkwood's?


----------



## peppamint

Shopmore said:


> Did you size up for the Nicholas Kirkwood's?



Yes and no. Let me explain 

My usual shoe size is 7 or 7.5, depending (37 or 37.5). In Nike sneakers I'd say I'm a 7.25--I prefer 7.5 for the Flyknits because they run tighter, but I can also fit a 7, I just prefer more wiggle room.

In Louboutin I'm a 37 for heels, haven't tried the flats but I'd guess that I'm a 36.5.

For riding boots I usually take the larger of my two sizes, so I'd be a 7.5 in most riding boots (Aquatalia, Michael Kors, etc.)

I usually size down a half size (to 6.5) for ballet flats, unless they have an elastic collar (in which case I size up to a size 8). 

In these NK flats, I took a size 37, which is my usual size but a half size UP from my usual "flat" size.

It seems that most bloggers take the same size in both flats and heels, so I'm not sure why I so consistently size down in flats.

I have a wide forefoot (bunions....ugh) but narrow heels. The NK flats were perfect, a little loose in the heel but I'd rather them be loose than constricting across the front of my foot.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Shopmore

peppamint said:


> Yes and no. Let me explain
> 
> My usual shoe size is 7 or 7.5, depending (37 or 37.5). In Nike sneakers I'd say I'm a 7.25--I prefer 7.5 for the Flyknits because they run tighter, but I can also fit a 7, I just prefer more wiggle room.
> 
> In Louboutin I'm a 37 for heels, haven't tried the flats but I'd guess that I'm a 36.5.
> 
> For riding boots I usually take the larger of my two sizes, so I'd be a 7.5 in most riding boots (Aquatalia, Michael Kors, etc.)
> 
> I usually size down a half size (to 6.5) for ballet flats, unless they have an elastic collar (in which case I size up to a size 8).
> 
> In these NK flats, I took a size 37, which is my usual size but a half size UP from my usual "flat" size.
> 
> It seems that most bloggers take the same size in both flats and heels, so I'm not sure why I so consistently size down in flats.
> 
> I have a wide forefoot (bunions....ugh) but narrow heels. The NK flats were perfect, a little loose in the heel but I'd rather them be loose than constricting across the front of my foot.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks for the info.  I seem to be a consistent 36 in flats and when I tried the NK on in store they seemed tight.  Fast forward a week later and I tried them on just for fun again in the same size and they fit.  

I went ahead and purchased them by phone and picked them up on Monday without trying them on in store before I took them home.  I got home that night and they're tight again.  Not sure if I should take them back or try to get them stretched.  The length of the shoe seems fine.  It's the width across that's tight.  

What do you think? Should I just give them up?


----------



## peppamint

Shopmore said:


> Thanks for the info.  I seem to be a consistent 36 in flats and when I tried the NK on in store they seemed tight.  Fast forward a week later and I tried them on just for fun again in the same size and they fit.
> 
> I went ahead and purchased them by phone and picked them up on Monday without trying them on in store before I took them home.  I got home that night and they're tight again.  Not sure if I should take them back or try to get them stretched.  The length of the shoe seems fine.  It's the width across that's tight.
> 
> What do you think? Should I just give them up?



Are you able to try 36.5? Everyone's feet are different so I can't say for you, but how do they feel in heel? Too tight or too loose or perfect? Did the store have even a 37 for you to try? Since you said you were a consistent size 36, maybe you do need a 36.5 (I sized up 0.5 from my usual "flats" size)

If they are too loose in the heel then I don't think sizing up would help as then you'd have a comfortable forefoot but your heels would be falling out. You could always add heel grips but I like my shoes to fit out of the box without me trying to "doctor" them (I did that before....I wear my clothes and I am not bending backwards to make them work!) )

Sometimes different pairs fit differently--I know that once when I went to JCrew I tried on the floor model (that had probably been tried on by many other people) and it fit almost a full size larger than a brand new/unworn pair. Maybe you can exchange for a different 36?

If you tried them on in-store and they fit, I'd bet that they were stretched out, which is a good sign! It means that your pair will break in and stretch out over time as well.

Can you post a photo of you wearing the shoes? I'm curious to see if they look stretched across the front of your foot or if it's just how you feel (but not visible to outsiders).


----------



## Shopmore

peppamint said:


> Are you able to try 36.5? Everyone's feet are different so I can't say for you, but how do they feel in heel? Too tight or too loose or perfect? Did the store have even a 37 for you to try? Since you said you were a consistent size 36, maybe you do need a 36.5 (I sized up 0.5 from my usual "flats" size)
> 
> If they are too loose in the heel then I don't think sizing up would help as then you'd have a comfortable forefoot but your heels would be falling out. You could always add heel grips but I like my shoes to fit out of the box without me trying to "doctor" them (I did that before....I wear my clothes and I am not bending backwards to make them work!) )
> 
> Sometimes different pairs fit differently--I know that once when I went to JCrew I tried on the floor model (that had probably been tried on by many other people) and it fit almost a full size larger than a brand new/unworn pair. Maybe you can exchange for a different 36?
> 
> If you tried them on in-store and they fit, I'd bet that they were stretched out, which is a good sign! It means that your pair will break in and stretch out over time as well.
> 
> Can you post a photo of you wearing the shoes? I'm curious to see if they look stretched across the front of your foot or if it's just how you feel (but not visible to outsiders).



They don't have a 36.5 available to try on in any color   they were the display.  I have tried it on again and looking at it some more they do seem like I would need to size up.  The back is a bit tight and I'd feel more comfortable if they were a tad bigger and I could add the heel grips if necessary.  I don't know if it is apparent in the following photos.

I think I may just have to give these up which is ok because I may have ordered a purse yesterday on purpose.


----------



## jess236

I bought this DVF Brielle lace top but not the skirt


----------



## peppamint

Shopmore said:


> They don't have a 36.5 available to try on in any color   they were the display.  I have tried it on again and looking at it some more they do seem like I would need to size up.  The back is a bit tight and I'd feel more comfortable if they were a tad bigger and I could add the heel grips if necessary.  I don't know if it is apparent in the following photos.
> 
> I think I may just have to give these up which is ok because I may have ordered a purse yesterday on purpose.



I love the color!!! Silver? (Mine are bronze)

They look fine to me! A bit snug, but not too small (no sausage foot or spillage). But I think you may be right--since you said the heel was snug, I think that's a sign that you need to size up to 36.5. If it was just the front then I would say keep.

Well, this IS a one-a-month club, so if you get the purse and return these then you'll be following the rules


----------



## Shopmore

peppamint said:


> I love the color!!! Silver? (Mine are bronze)
> 
> They look fine to me! A bit snug, but not too small (no sausage foot or spillage). But I think you may be right--since you said the heel was snug, I think that's a sign that you need to size up to 36.5. If it was just the front then I would say keep.
> 
> Well, this IS a one-a-month club, so if you get the purse and return these then you'll be following the rules



Actually they are gold.  I do love them and I put in a request with PS Dept so we'll see if they can find a bigger size.

As for the purse, it was an impulse purchase.  We all know how it is a during a sale


----------



## peppamint

Shopmore said:


> Actually they are gold.  I do love them and I put in a request with PS Dept so we'll see if they can find a bigger size.
> 
> As for the purse, it was an impulse purchase.  We all know how it is a during a sale



What purse did you get? Do share!


----------



## Shopmore

peppamint said:


> What purse did you get? Do share!



I picked up a small, grey Fendi 2jours.  I don't know if it will work for my everyday needs,  but it is such a steal at 45% off


----------



## shoes319

peppamint said:


> If you hate heels (me too!) I just bought a pair of Nicholas kirkwood pointed toe loafers. They come in a bajillion colors


 
Ha!  I just bought my first, and 2d pr of Kirkwoods!  Amazing love....Bergdorf has a ton right now!


----------



## peppamint

Shopmore said:


> I picked up a small, grey Fendi 2jours.  I don't know if it will work for my everyday needs,  but it is such a steal at 45% off



So....we are double twins on the NK flats and the 2jours. I just came back from Europe and purchased a small grey 2jours as well


----------



## Shopmore

peppamint said:


> So....we are double twins on the NK flats and the 2jours. I just came back from Europe and purchased a small grey 2jours as well


Great minds have great tastes!


----------



## jellybebe

Shopmore said:


> They don't have a 36.5 available to try on in any color   they were the display.  I have tried it on again and looking at it some more they do seem like I would need to size up.  The back is a bit tight and I'd feel more comfortable if they were a tad bigger and I could add the heel grips if necessary.  I don't know if it is apparent in the following photos.
> 
> I think I may just have to give these up which is ok because I may have ordered a purse yesterday on purpose.




These are beautiful! Love the colour!


----------



## Myrkur

I just ordered these two items, jacket from Hollister, small le pliage bag from Longchamp, 
both will go great with summer dresses .
No more buys until next month &#8230;..


----------



## jellybebe

I have been so bad this month, and the sales don't help. Craving these Nicholas Kirkwoods which are 50% off, and these Rag & Bone Mocs, which are soooo comfy.


----------



## jellybebe

June: I got the Nicholas Kirkwoods from the NAP sale! I had purchased a pink metallic pair previously, but I returned them because it wasn't true love. I saw these and never expected to own them because of the price but they went on sale a few weeks later! I hope it's true love. I had a nightmare they were sold out, so I knew I had to get them!


----------



## Myrkur

I've been bad too, and still so much left on my wish list oh dear.. 

I bought these comfy Clarks sandals and Zara midi skirt for summer


----------



## barbee

jellybebe said:


> Got these Jenni Kayne flats on sale. I think I have found a new obsession!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992374


How are you liking your Jenny Kayne flats?  Your post started me obsessing, and I found a pair on Myhabit.  Ordered my true size, and they were too small, so I reordered.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## jellybebe

jellybebe said:


> June: I got the Nicholas Kirkwoods from the NAP sale! I had purchased a pink metallic pair previously, but I returned them because it wasn't true love. I saw these and never expected to own them because of the price but they went on sale a few weeks later! I hope it's true love. I had a nightmare they were sold out, so I knew I had to get them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012245




Returned these, because the quality is questionable. The white had creases on it before I even tried them on, and the material is supposed to be leather but seems more like rubber throughout, not just the soles. 

Got these cute summery shoes, but I'm thinking of getting my Rag & Bone moccasins now that I returned the others.


----------



## jellybebe

Here's the pic of my Soludos espadrilles. Super cute!


----------



## jellybebe

barbee said:


> How are you liking your Jenny Kayne flats?  Your post started me obsessing, and I found a pair on Myhabit.  Ordered my true size, and they were too small, so I reordered.  Fingers crossed!




I haven't had a chance to wear them yet, because I had to get them resoled first (I always get my leather-soled shoes resoled) and then the weather took a weird turn for the worse. I plan to wear them this week though! Which ones did you get?


----------



## barbee

jellybebe said:


> I haven't had a chance to wear them yet, because I had to get them resoled first (I always get my leather-soled shoes resoled) and then the weather took a weird turn for the worse. I plan to wear them this week though! Which ones did you get?


 The color I bought is shell/camel--perfect for summer, as long as one size up will fit!  I do love the style!


----------



## jellybebe

barbee said:


> The color I bought is shell/camel--perfect for summer, as long as one size up will fit!  I do love the style!




Hope they fit! I ordered 39, and I am usually 8.5, and they fit me well.


----------



## jellybebe

I had to get this gorgeous lacy IRO top from the NAP sale - it was 50% off! I love it, totally key wardrobe piece. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I have one more 1 more item coming this month, then that's it! Next month is my birthday month...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So, ever since my international move 2.5 months ago, I am not inclined to buy more clothes. I was tempted to buy a black/white loafers from Tods at 30% off but eventually decided against. But, i did give in to this beauty this month. A preloved Noe in Cyan.


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> So, ever since my international move 2.5 months ago, I am not inclined to buy more clothes. I was tempted to buy a black/white loafers from Tods at 30% off but eventually decided against. But, i did give in to this beauty this month. A preloved Noe in Cyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034819




You've been so good! And I love your new bag! 
This was my early bday gift from my BF...


----------



## expatwife

May was my bday month, so I failed miserably at one(ish) task. Now, I've been good in June. My only purchase so far are these Valentino Rockstuds that a friend got for me for a fraction of the price (apparently that's the magic of Black amex card, special sales and discounts)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> You've been so good! And I love your new bag!
> This was my early bday gift from my BF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034876




Thanks jellybebe! Yeah, it sure feels nice not to think about clothes once in a while! 
I am loving your bag; right on point!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

expatwife said:


> May was my bday month, so I failed miserably at one(ish) task. Now, I've been good in June. My only purchase so far are these Valentino Rockstuds that a friend got for me for a fraction of the price (apparently that's the magic of Black amex card, special sales and discounts)
> 
> View attachment 3037236




Happy belated birthday, expatwife! Enjoy your buys, it's your special day after all. You will get back on track, no doubt. The rockstuds are to die for!


----------



## expatwife

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thank you, darling!
> I'm starting to doubt I can do this.
> My second purchase for June: H Bateau Fleuri cw 06. Love love love


----------



## jellybebe

I walked away from this IRO jacket. Not sure if that was wise...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

jellybebe said:


> I walked away from this IRO jacket. Not sure if that was wise...
> View attachment 3049924




It's cute!  I'm always tempted when they pop up at the rack but I scored a great deal at therealreal.com.  They gave away site credits in addition to the 20% off so I ended up paying $55 for mine.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> So, ever since my international move 2.5 months ago, I am not inclined to buy more clothes. I was tempted to buy a black/white loafers from Tods at 30% off but eventually decided against. But, i did give in to this beauty this month. A preloved Noe in Cyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034819




I ended up returning my Noe as it was too big for me. The base was kinda in the way so it's zero for me in June..LOL

I am now hunting down a preloved petit Noe. Need to decide between monogram or epi in red.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Let's talk about July purchase. 

Not much damages for me. I 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
bought three printed Ts and two Ts as I had to change out my old ones. Took advantage of the sale prices. Then, I think I found my  keeper of the LV Noe. The petit size and in red.


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> Let's talk about July purchase.
> 
> Not much damages for me. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought three printed Ts and two Ts as I had to change out my old ones. Took advantage of the sale prices. Then, I think I found my  keeper of the LV Noe. The petit size and in red.




Hope it's a keeper! 

I got a Chinti & Parker sweater on major sale. It's the perfect shade of pink. I'm very very pleased.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> Hope it's a keeper!
> 
> I got a Chinti & Parker sweater on major sale. It's the perfect shade of pink. I'm very very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059979




That really is a pretty shade of pink! Is it summer or winter sweater? 

Looks like we are the only two shopping in July! LOL


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> That really is a pretty shade of pink! Is it summer or winter sweater?
> 
> Looks like we are the only two shopping in July! LOL




It's def a winter sweater. Very warm extra-fine mohair. I'm tired of summer stuff and am already thinking about prefall.


----------



## katdhoneybee

jellybebe said:


> It's def a winter sweater. Very warm extra-fine mohair. I'm tired of summer stuff and am already thinking about prefall.



Great buy! I, too, am so over summer. But the July sales have been amazing! It's too tempting. I've actually been really bad . 

I bought white crepe draped pants by Stella McCartney at the Bergdorf sale, black wool jogger style pants by Akris Punto at a Nordstrom Rack, and two pairs of sandals - one pair of snakeskin slides by Ancient Greek and one pair of color block ankle sandals by Chloe. Omg...and then I also bought on eBay secondhand a Vince olive suede jacket to replace the one I finally had to lay to rest last fall season (RIP). 

I'm racked with guilt but also thrilled.


----------



## jellybebe

katdhoneybee said:


> Great buy! I, too, am so over summer. But the July sales have been amazing! It's too tempting. I've actually been really bad .
> 
> 
> 
> I bought white crepe draped pants by Stella McCartney at the Bergdorf sale, black wool jogger style pants by Akris Punto at a Nordstrom Rack, and two pairs of sandals - one pair of snakeskin slides by Ancient Greek and one pair of color block ankle sandals by Chloe. Omg...and then I also bought on eBay secondhand a Vince olive suede jacket to replace the one I finally had to lay to rest last fall season (RIP).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm racked with guilt but also thrilled.




Sounds like you got some great pieces! Oh I have been very bad on account of the sales. I may not have posted all my buys here... [emoji87]


----------



## katdhoneybee

jellybebe said:


> Sounds like you got some great pieces! Oh I have been very bad on account of the sales. I may not have posted all my buys here... [emoji87]



I'm usually a lurker on this thread rather than a poster - I guess this was my confessional, haha! I'm done until the New Year, the only exception would be for a black cocktail dress. I'd love to see your sale finds!


----------



## neenabengal

Been lurking on this thread for months now as I forgot my username/ password so couldnt log on!

I've been trying to be really good and limit my purchases.  I did have a wobble a few months ago where I bought lots of cheap things (as I felt my wardrobe was getting boring) but as we're moving back to autum/ winter clothing, I'll revert back to my usual wardrobe of black, white, grey neutrals!

Purchases this month have been:
Isabel Marant Nowles boots for 40% discount.  Cant wait to wear them!
Jigsaw khaki chinos full price £79
Gym (running) gear - doesnt count right?

Last month purchases:
Marant crisi boots 30% discount - finally, have wanted these for over 2 years!!
Helmut Lang villous sweatshirt in grey
J Crew tippi sweater 

May purchases:
Clare V leopard clutch

Hhhm not exactly 1 a month but I'm definitely more selective and have spent about 30% less than last year on clothes. 

For next month:
Would love the Stuart Weitzman Sprite boots in grey


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Been lurking on this thread for months now as I forgot my username/ password so couldnt log on!
> 
> I've been trying to be really good and limit my purchases.  I did have a wobble a few months ago where I bought lots of cheap things (as I felt my wardrobe was getting boring) but as we're moving back to autum/ winter clothing, I'll revert back to my usual wardrobe of black, white, grey neutrals!
> 
> Purchases this month have been:
> Isabel Marant Nowles boots for 40% discount.  Cant wait to wear them!
> Jigsaw khaki chinos full price £79
> Gym (running) gear - doesnt count right?
> 
> Last month purchases:
> Marant crisi boots 30% discount - finally, have wanted these for over 2 years!!
> Helmut Lang villous sweatshirt in grey
> J Crew tippi sweater
> 
> May purchases:
> Clare V leopard clutch
> 
> Hhhm not exactly 1 a month but I'm definitely more selective and have spent about 30% less than last year on clothes.
> 
> For next month:
> Would love the Stuart Weitzman Sprite boots in grey




All of your buys sound amazing! They all sound like pieces you will use again and again. I got the same Clare V leopard clutch and at first I was on the fence because it was so floppy IRL (after wanting this for sooooo long) but I find it really useful.

I'm eyeing a sweater on sale on the Chinti and Parker site. I also picked up a couple of Rails shirts that will be great as transition pieces for fall.


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> All of your buys sound amazing! They all sound like pieces you will use again and again. I got the same Clare V leopard clutch and at first I was on the fence because it was so floppy IRL (after wanting this for sooooo long) but I find it really useful.
> 
> I'm eyeing a sweater on sale on the Chinti and Parker site. I also picked up a couple of Rails shirts that will be great as transition pieces for fall.



Hey there!  - nice to talk again  

I seem to recall reading July is your birthday month?  Is that right - if so, happy bday.  I'm a fellow cancerian too and justifying my nowles boots as a 'bday present to me' 

Liked all the purchases you've been posting.  I love chinti and parker too - I only have one sweater so far (it's got my initial on it from  a few years ago but I wear it loads) I think they are worth it and so comfortable to wear. 

I know exactly what you mean about the Clare V clutch - it is very floppy and I was in two minds about sending back but then it sold out on NAP so I felt I couldnt return it.  That said, I'm glad I kept it but I have a little boy (3 yrs) so I can only wear it out in the evening as at the moment as it wouldnt be practical when chasing around my little boy 

Looking forward to seeing what else you buy over the next few months.  What other A/W clothes have you got your eye on?

Apart from the Weitzman boots, I havent really got much else on my wishlist.   Except possibly the new Marant Etoile Jaws faux leather skirt.  I tried it on a few days ago and it looked really nice but I dont know whether, at 39, I'm too over the hill to wear it...  Might need to chew that one over as I think I might be limited as to where I could wear it....


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Hey there!  - nice to talk again
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to recall reading July is your birthday month?  Is that right - if so, happy bday.  I'm a fellow cancerian too and justifying my nowles boots as a 'bday present to me'
> 
> 
> 
> Liked all the purchases you've been posting.  I love chinti and parker too - I only have one sweater so far (it's got my initial on it from  a few years ago but I wear it loads) I think they are worth it and so comfortable to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about the Clare V clutch - it is very floppy and I was in two minds about sending back but then it sold out on NAP so I felt I couldnt return it.  That said, I'm glad I kept it but I have a little boy (3 yrs) so I can only wear it out in the evening as at the moment as it wouldnt be practical when chasing around my little boy
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what else you buy over the next few months.  What other A/W clothes have you got your eye on?
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from the Weitzman boots, I havent really got much else on my wishlist.   Except possibly the new Marant Etoile Jaws faux leather skirt.  I tried it on a few days ago and it looked really nice but I dont know whether, at 39, I'm too over the hill to wear it...  Might need to chew that one over as I think I might be limited as to where I could wear it....




Yes, thanks for remembering! And happy birthday to you too! I'm sure you would look marvelous in the etoile faux leather skirt, but I must admit that I'm disappointed she is using faux leather this season - why not go all the way? It would last much longer and would be better on the environment too. 

I really want that Iro jacket I posted above, but seems to be sold out in black at the moment, but hoping the luxury department store near me gets them soon! 

I'm eyeing a chinti & Parker cardigan that's in their sale, but I keep hesitating to pull the trigger because the price is still pretty high after the exchange rate, shipping from UK to Canada and customs fees, although they do deduct the VAT. I'm a huge C&P fan and have about 6 of their sweaters and love them all, but they are all pull-ons and are sometimes not suitable for work. I think a thin cardigan would be much more versatile and great for work. I keep hoping they will discount it just a little bit more... 

I'm trying not to buy anymore summer clothes but I would like a casual jumpsuit or romper. I would also love a pair of Hermes Oran sandals in the tan colour, but I seldom wear sandals so it might be a waste of money. 

I have also been obsessed with black lace bralettes lately - I am determined to prove they are not just for A cups! I also hate the feeling of underwires. I will probably pick up a few more, but it is always a gamble since they don't all provide enough coverage. I found that the Free People Galloon racerback bralettes are great, but sometimes I don't want to wear a racerback. 

This fall I seem to be focusing on classic pieces I missed in previous seasons, like the Charlotte Olympia kitty flats, Chloe scalloped flats (with or without ankle strap?), combat boots and the Rockstuds. Maybe I should just pull the trigger on some of these items.


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> Yes, thanks for remembering! And happy birthday to you too! I'm sure you would look marvelous in the etoile faux leather skirt, but I must admit that I'm disappointed she is using faux leather this season - why not go all the way? It would last much longer and would be better on the environment too.
> 
> I really want that Iro jacket I posted above, but seems to be sold out in black at the moment, but hoping the luxury department store near me gets them soon!
> 
> I'm eyeing a chinti & Parker cardigan that's in their sale, but I keep hesitating to pull the trigger because the price is still pretty high after the exchange rate, shipping from UK to Canada and customs fees, although they do deduct the VAT. I'm a huge C&P fan and have about 6 of their sweaters and love them all, but they are all pull-ons and are sometimes not suitable for work. I think a thin cardigan would be much more versatile and great for work. I keep hoping they will discount it just a little bit more...
> 
> I'm trying not to buy anymore summer clothes but I would like a casual jumpsuit or romper. I would also love a pair of Hermes Oran sandals in the tan colour, but I seldom wear sandals so it might be a waste of money.
> 
> I have also been obsessed with black lace bralettes lately - I am determined to prove they are not just for A cups! I also hate the feeling of underwires. I will probably pick up a few more, but it is always a gamble since they don't all provide enough coverage. I found that the Free People Galloon racerback bralettes are great, but sometimes I don't want to wear a racerback.
> 
> This fall I seem to be focusing on classic pieces I missed in previous seasons, like the Charlotte Olympia kitty flats, Chloe scalloped flats (with or without ankle strap?), combat boots and the Rockstuds. Maybe I should just pull the trigger on some of these items.



All of the shoes you're eyeing up would be fantastic purchases - I particularly love the kitty flats but I say, go for the rockstuds!!  I have some black rockstuds (with the kitten heel) and have to admit, I dont wear them as often as I should but when I do, I love them, they are comfortable and really add some 'oopmh' to any outfit, even a simple t and jeans.  I dont think you'd regret them.  

I know what you're saying about the Faux leather.  But for some reason, with the Marant skirt, I quite like that it is faux.  I have lots of leather trousers but unless the leather is really really soft and stretchy (which often, to me, means really high price) then I dont like to wear them as they're not comfy and as it's not a skirt I would wear that often, I wouldnt want to pay a lot for it.  I think I need to try it on again and consider what I would wear with it.

I have a couple of jumpsuits and I do love them, they are so easy to wear but I didnt spend a lot on them as I didnt know whether I'd wear them a lot.  I dont have this one but one of my friends has it and loves it.   http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...&categoryId=1093394&parent_category_rn=208531


I recently purchased the Weitzman Sprite boots - they are absolutely gorgeous and so soft suede and look lovely on but for some reason, I;m not feeling them.  So I'm returning those and going to polish my halo   If there are any 20% discount offers as autumn starts, I might consider them again.  

I've just seen a Joseph leopard cashair T shirt that I might take the plunge and buy  - at £74 in the sale, it is a good price and would look good with skirts, work trousers and jeans.  

Hope you manage to track down your IRO jacket!


----------



## jellybebe

August: 2 pairs of perfect jeans, one by Frame and the other by AG.The Frame jeans I found deeply discounted, after I almost bought the same cut/different wash, but I decided to be a perfectionist and hold out on the wash I really wanted! 
Dying to get a Mansur Gavriel Lady bag in black, but need to save a bit first. Hopefully I will be able to find one when I'm ready.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> August: 2 pairs of perfect jeans, one by Frame and the other by AG.The Frame jeans I found deeply discounted, after I almost bought the same cut/different wash, but I decided to be a perfectionist and hold out on the wash I really wanted!
> Dying to get a Mansur Gavriel Lady bag in black, but need to save a bit first. Hopefully I will be able to find one when I'm ready.
> View attachment 3088547




Go for it! The MG tote is a piece of art!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My one-ish purchased was done this morning. This preloved Lockit PM in Ivory.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I was on summer vacay in northern Thailand last week. Was pretty strict with myself so my shopping was limited to this pair of artisan earrings. I love how it changes my white T outfits.


----------



## Myrkur

I've been bad this summer! I will take a photo of it all once I get a new phone as my phone got stolen in Disneyland. 

- Brora Cashmere Biker Jacket in Dark Grey
- Brora Cardigan (2x) in Teal Blue and Navy Blue
- Brora V-Neck Sweater in Navy Blue
- Hunter Classic Wellies in Navy Blue
- Petit Bateau Basic Cardigans (2x) in Grey and Black
- Petit Bateau Printed T-shirts (3x)
- Repetto Cendrillon Flats in Light Pink

I think that's all, but maybe I forget a few items. They are mostly basic items, so it's not that bad I guess.


----------



## Myrkur

Chinese Warrior said:


> So, ever since my international move 2.5 months ago, I am not inclined to buy more clothes. I was tempted to buy a black/white loafers from Tods at 30% off but eventually decided against. But, i did give in to this beauty this month. A preloved Noe in Cyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034819



I love that color!


----------



## Myrkur

expatwife said:


> Thank you, darling!
> I'm starting to doubt I can do this.
> My second purchase for June: H Bateau Fleuri cw 06. Love love love
> 
> View attachment 3049444



Lovely !


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> I've been bad this summer! I will take a photo of it all once I get a new phone as my phone got stolen in Disneyland.
> 
> - Brora Cashmere Biker Jacket in Dark Grey
> - Brora Cardigan (2x) in Teal Blue and Navy Blue
> - Brora V-Neck Sweater in Navy Blue
> - Hunter Classic Wellies in Navy Blue
> - Petit Bateau Basic Cardigans (2x) in Grey and Black
> - Petit Bateau Printed T-shirts (3x)
> - Repetto Cendrillon Flats in Light Pink
> 
> I think that's all, but maybe I forget a few items. They are mostly basic items, so it's not that bad I guess.




Can't wait to see! And I agree that they sound like basics, so you will hopefully get a lot of wear out of them!

I am still looking for an MG Lady bag. Sold out everywhere!


----------



## Antonia

Myrkur said:


> I've been bad this summer! I will take a photo of it all once I get a new phone as my phone got stolen in Disneyland.
> 
> - Brora Cashmere Biker Jacket in Dark Grey
> - Brora Cardigan (2x) in Teal Blue and Navy Blue
> - Brora V-Neck Sweater in Navy Blue
> - Hunter Classic Wellies in Navy Blue
> - Petit Bateau Basic Cardigans (2x) in Grey and Black
> - Petit Bateau Printed T-shirts (3x)
> - Repetto Cendrillon Flats in Light Pink
> 
> I think that's all, but maybe I forget a few items. They are mostly basic items, so it's not that bad I guess.



I didn't know Brora made cashmere biker jackets?!!  I can't wait to see your pics and agree that they sound like classics so that everything will be in high rotation in your lovely minimalist closet!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Myrkur said:


> I love that color!




Haha! I love the color too! But the bag was too big for me, sold it after a few weeks!


----------



## Sculli

jellybebe said:


> Can't wait to see! And I agree that they sound like basics, so you will hopefully get a lot of wear out of them!
> 
> I am still looking for an MG Lady bag. Sold out everywhere!




They still have the lady bag here:
http://shop.doverstreetmarket.com/dsm-selections/mansur-gavriel/mansur-gavriel-lady-bag-blue-blue

They have in navy and black. I ordered the black/Royal blue, but that one is sold out.


----------



## jellybebe

Sculli said:


> They still have the lady bag here:
> http://shop.doverstreetmarket.com/dsm-selections/mansur-gavriel/mansur-gavriel-lady-bag-blue-blue
> 
> They have in navy and black. I ordered the black/Royal blue, but that one is sold out.




Thank you! But I want the black. I was eyeing these for days hoping they wouldn't sell out! But of course they did. Sigh.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Can't wait to see! And I agree that they sound like basics, so you will hopefully get a lot of wear out of them!
> 
> I am still looking for an MG Lady bag. Sold out everywhere!



I will try to take photos with my camera today, I finally bought a new cable lol. 
I haven't heard of that brand before, is it new? I did see the photos on the next page, that's a nice bag! 



Antonia said:


> I didn't know Brora made cashmere biker jackets?!!  I can't wait to see your pics and agree that they sound like classics so that everything will be in high rotation in your lovely minimalist closet!!!



It was actually on sale too! It isn't a real jacket jacket, more like a cardigan jacket, but I know they have jacket jackets too if you know what I mean lol. But I think they took them off the website as the new collection just came up. Maybe they will appear later again, or when the sales starts.


----------



## jellybebe

For August I got these super-cute and comfy Manebi espadrilles on super sale. I love them and want more pairs, but the pair I want isn't on sale! And summer is ending, what to do...

And I finally filled a hole in my wardrobe with the purchase of this leather weekender. I have been looking for a well-priced leather bag to use for short trips.


----------



## Myrkur

The biker jackets are back on the Brora website, they are currently in clearance!
I am in doubt if I should get another one.....


----------



## jellybebe

I'm going to try really hard to stick to this 5 piece idea, although 5 pieces is kind of unrealistic for me. So for the rest of the season, I would like:
Nicholas Kirkwood flat loafers,
Acne Studios Jensen boots and Mansur Gavriel Lady bag (if I ever find one).


----------



## jellybebe

I tried on the Acne boots today and of course, I am in between sizes. The 38 is a bit tight and could maybe stretch but could hurt a lot if they don't. The 39 is loose and makes my feet look big. 
Got a basic chambray shirt on sale, so am counting it as a "basic" haha. So technically I want 2 more big pieces for this season. Will I succeed? Not likely, but will try.


----------



## jellybebe

Am I the only person posting on this thread anymore? How is everyone else doing with their shopping goals? I managed to snag a Mansur Gavriel Lady bag on preorder for Oct. So excited but now I am on a ban!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hahah! This does not make for the most interesting thread when everyone sticks to the goal!!)) 

My Sept purchase is very likely to be this dress from Zara.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Am I the only person posting on this thread anymore? How is everyone else doing with their shopping goals? I managed to snag a Mansur Gavriel Lady bag on preorder for Oct. So excited but now I am on a ban!



I'm also trying to post on this thread! This month I only bought a Hermes Shawl (bought it as an early birthday present for myself, I attached a photo). I still need a few items this winter though:
- Black wool pants (anyone know a good brand? 100% wool preferably) 
- APC silk dress in a dark color
- Petit Bateau linen t-shirts (replace all cotton t-shirts with these)
- Black skinny jeans (replace my old one) 
- Camel coloured coat from Burberry

I also got a pair of IM Dicker boots in Taupe, but they have to arrive yet and it was a birthday present from my sister.


----------



## jellybebe

Oh yay glad to hear from you both!


----------



## Jesssh

Nothing for the last 3 months. (I don't count Target tank tops anymore since I use those as loungewear everyday.)

In 2015, 3 months with nothing, 3 months with one thing, and two months with a bunch of stuff. The clothes I've bought have been basics (mostly tees from gap or target) and the other stuff was accessories (shoes, bags, jewelry).

I guess I'm more of a "splurge and ban" shopper. I've been working on the house and puppy lately.


----------



## Myrkur

Jesssh said:


> Nothing for the last 3 months. (I don't count Target tank tops anymore since I use those as loungewear everyday.)
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015, 3 months with nothing, 3 months with one thing, and two months with a bunch of stuff. The clothes I've bought have been basics (mostly tees from gap or target) and the other stuff was accessories (shoes, bags, jewelry).
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm more of a "splurge and ban" shopper. I've been working on the house and puppy lately.




Good job!! What kind of puppy?


----------



## Jesssh

Myrkur said:


> Good job!! What kind of puppy?



Mini australian shepherd.


----------



## applecidered

Interesting concept... 1/month would be tough for me! I've already gone way over this summer. Ugh. Although I have been getting better at purging old clothing and either selling them mint condition online or just donating the lost cause ones. Trying to adhere to one in one out.


----------



## jellybebe

September: 2 shirts. A Rails chambray shirt on sale that I'm considering a basic and an Equipment black lace up blouse that I couldn't pass up. Such a great piece, I know that I will wear it all the time.


----------



## jellybebe

Pics


----------



## brae

Myrkur said:


> I'm also trying to post on this thread! This month I only bought a Hermes Shawl (bought it as an early birthday present for myself, I attached a photo). I still need a few items this winter though:
> - Black wool pants (anyone know a good brand? 100% wool preferably)
> - APC silk dress in a dark color
> - Petit Bateau linen t-shirts (replace all cotton t-shirts with these)
> - Black skinny jeans (replace my old one)
> - Camel coloured coat from Burberry
> 
> I also got a pair of IM Dicker boots in Taupe, but they have to arrive yet and it was a birthday present from my sister.


Is that a scarf used as a shawl? What are the measurements? I love this on you.


----------



## Sass

Ladies I love your purchases. 

The silk scarf is gorgeous Mykar and Jellybee I adore both of those top options  

I follow this thread but don't contribute... I've been on an almost ban as I was moving overseas and could only take 2 suitcases with me (plus if was good to save $$$) 

This month I brought some swimmers its kind of late in season but I am on holidays in Croatia and accidentally left my swimmers in Oz before I moved. I also brought this Zara skirt.


----------



## jellybebe

Sass said:


> Ladies I love your purchases.
> 
> The silk scarf is gorgeous Mykar and Jellybee I adore both of those top options
> 
> I follow this thread but don't contribute... I've been on an almost ban as I was moving overseas and could only take 2 suitcases with me (plus if was good to save $$$)
> 
> This month I brought some swimmers its kind of late in season but I am on holidays in Croatia and accidentally left my swimmers in Oz before I moved. I also brought this Zara skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137237
> View attachment 3137238




Great buys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Myrkur

brae said:


> Is that a scarf used as a shawl? What are the measurements? I love this on you.



Thank you. It's a Silk/Cashmere Shawl, it's 140 x 140


----------



## jellybebe

For October, my Mansur Gavriel lady bag is coming! So excited! [emoji177] I also got myself a pair of white and black Stan Smiths yesterday. Eyeing one more potential buy, but I can only get one. Acne Jensen boots (if I can find the right size) or Chinti and Parker cardigan with pink heart elbow patches? I have discovered that thin cardigans and blazers are my most versatile and useful wardrobe items, but ankle boots are amazingly versatile too, and I want an updated yet timeless pair. What to do?


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> For October, my Mansur Gavriel lady bag is coming! So excited! [emoji177] I also got myself a pair of white and black Stan Smiths yesterday. Eyeing one more potential buy, but I can only get one. Acne Jensen boots (if I can find the right size) or Chinti and Parker cardigan with pink heart elbow patches? I have discovered that thin cardigans and blazers are my most versatile and useful wardrobe items, but ankle boots are amazingly versatile too, and I want an updated yet timeless pair. What to do?



You'll have to post your lovely MG bag when you get it!

My vote is the Acne ankle boots as it sounds like you've got lots of cardigans already.  Maybe the chinti parker cardi is more likely to go on sale at a later date? 

I've been quite good over the past few months.  I bought a Chinti Parker breton top which is really lovely and I have worn so much, a simple black jersey dress for work, a fedora hat and two coatigans from White Company which I will wear a lot.  

Purchases up to December - I'm eyeing up the Weitzman Lowland boots but they are such a lot of money....the only other item I want is a H Tyger Tyger shawl.  Maybe Father Christmas is reading this wishlist 


Oh!  Just remembered I also bought some Sweaty Betty Merino Joggers which I plan to wear for running when it gets cold.  They are honestly the most comfortable (and stylish) sports wear I have ever bought.  Worth every penny (and for this I'm saying dont count as a clothing item as they are for actual exercise) hehe


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> You'll have to post your lovely MG bag when you get it!
> 
> My vote is the Acne ankle boots as it sounds like you've got lots of cardigans already.  Maybe the chinti parker cardi is more likely to go on sale at a later date?
> 
> I've been quite good over the past few months.  I bought a Chinti Parker breton top which is really lovely and I have worn so much, a simple black jersey dress for work, a fedora hat and two coatigans from White Company which I will wear a lot.
> 
> Purchases up to December - I'm eyeing up the Weitzman Lowland boots but they are such a lot of money....the only other item I want is a H Tyger Tyger shawl.  Maybe Father Christmas is reading this wishlist
> 
> 
> Oh!  Just remembered I also bought some Sweaty Betty Merino Joggers which I plan to wear for running when it gets cold.  They are honestly the most comfortable (and stylish) sports wear I have ever bought.  Worth every penny (and for this I'm saying dont count as a clothing item as they are for actual exercise) hehe




Thanks for the feedback, lovely! Will have to check out Sweaty Betty for activewear.


----------



## jellybebe

Got this Ulla Johnson shaggy cardi from the Shopbop FF sale. Still a tiny bit on the fence as it was on my wishlist but not at the top, and I have a lot of shaggy sweaters/jackets (but am always looking for the ultimate one). This one is alpaca and very soft and also non-pilly. My biggest issue with sweaters like these is that I find them hard to wear due to where I live. It's usually too cold to wear them alone, but they are usually too big and puffy to wear under a big coat. Silly problems, but anyways, will see how I feel when it arrives.


----------



## cakegirl

I think a lot of people here have an edgy/minimalist style similar to mine. What do you do for dressy event-cocktail or black tie?
I'm thinking a dressy black jumpsuit maybe, but need some ideas. I think its so hard to find an interesting cocktail dress without going super high end. So many just look boring or a little tacky!
Any ideas?


----------



## shoes319

Just bought a Barbour Beadnell jacket (I already have a diff Barbour) and some lululemon yoga clothes - I need to stop!!  I will go into Christmas mode now and stop buying for me (I hope!)


----------



## Jesssh

Trying to decide on this jacket: lined cotton with leather sleeves, good reviews, not too expensive on sale.




I wear my army green cotton parka a lot, and I wanted something not so casual and longer than my black leather moto jacket. I have a mid-thigh length black trench, but that seems too dressy most of the time. I thought this would be good for everyday with jeans.

What do you think?


----------



## jellybebe

cakegirl said:


> I think a lot of people here have an edgy/minimalist style similar to mine. What do you do for dressy event-cocktail or black tie?
> I'm thinking a dressy black jumpsuit maybe, but need some ideas. I think its so hard to find an interesting cocktail dress without going super high end. So many just look boring or a little tacky!
> Any ideas?




I find black tie so challenging, which is prob why I avoid such events! [emoji51] I love your idea of a black jumpsuit, it would look great with a big chandelier type necklace maybe, especially if it had a plunging neckline? I tend to wear a simple black dress made of good fabric and dress it up with accessories and great shoes.


----------



## jellybebe

In October I ended up with 3 pieces. Ok but not great:
1) Ulla Johnson Tomo cardigan. Love it, very soft and good quality.
2) Rails black button down: impulse buy but I love the print and will wear it often. 
3) Mansur Gavriel Lady bag: still waiting excitedly! 

Future buys: Acne Jensen booties, Chinti & Parker cardigan, a pair of flat pointed toe loafers (Nicholas Kirkwood or Jimmy Choo). I also keep meaning to get the Hermes CDC bracelet (black with gold hardware) but something always distracts me.


----------



## LKKay

^Love the Rails shirt!

My purchases for the month of October:
1. Gucci scarf. It's getting a little chilly for a wool-silk blend but I'm sure I'll get a lot of wear out of it once spring rolls around
2. Ferragamo Vara pumps. Still waiting for them to arrive!


----------



## Jesssh

Jesssh said:


> Trying to decide on this jacket: lined cotton with leather sleeves, good reviews, not too expensive on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3164215
> 
> 
> I wear my army green cotton parka a lot, and I wanted something not so casual and longer than my black leather moto jacket. I have a mid-thigh length black trench, but that seems too dressy most of the time. I thought this would be good for everyday with jeans.
> 
> What do you think?



I'm leaning toward this one instead. It will be better for heavy snow days.




It was a little snug around the chest, so I am thinking about going up a size so that I can wear a blazer or light jacket underneath. Not sure if I will like the larger size.

There is faux fur on both the collar and hood, but both are removable.


----------



## Myrkur

LKKay said:


> ^Love the Rails shirt!
> 
> My purchases for the month of October:
> 1. Gucci scarf. It's getting a little chilly for a wool-silk blend but I'm sure I'll get a lot of wear out of it once spring rolls around
> 2. Ferragamo Vara pumps. Still waiting for them to arrive!



Those pumps are sooo cute !


----------



## Myrkur

shoes319 said:


> Just bought a Barbour Beadnell jacket (I already have a diff Barbour) and some lululemon yoga clothes - I need to stop!!  I will go into Christmas mode now and stop buying for me (I hope!)



Love Barbour! I also have two Barbour jackets and I think they are my most worn jackets year round


----------



## jellybebe

Here is a pic of my MG Lady bag. It finally arrived! I also got the Chinti and Parker cardigan, which should hopefully be arriving today.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> Here is a pic of my MG Lady bag. It finally arrived! I also got the Chinti and Parker cardigan, which should hopefully be arriving today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178475



Nice , congrats


----------



## Derigueur

Myrkur said:


> I'm also trying to post on this thread! This month I only bought a Hermes Shawl (bought it as an early birthday present for myself, I attached a photo). I still need a few items this winter though:
> 
> - Black wool pants (anyone know a good brand? 100% wool preferably)
> 
> - APC silk dress in a dark color
> 
> - Petit Bateau linen t-shirts (replace all cotton t-shirts with these)
> 
> - Black skinny jeans (replace my old one)
> 
> - Camel coloured coat from Burberry
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a pair of IM Dicker boots in Taupe, but they have to arrive yet and it was a birthday present from my sister.




Okay I am in love with this shawl looks so unique!!! Is it warm or could it be worn in summer nights/mornings? Is it soft? I have a billion over shawls and scarfs and only one Hermes I'm due another I'm sure. 

Perhaps December my birthday month 
I have always tried the oneish a month but sometimes get a bit lost lol, 
So far for November 
I have the diorama mini
Nike theas

It's coming into summer here so I'm on the look out for a denim shirt and possibly a leather biker jacket but it's hard to find these things in NZ 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I don't have any cool photos yet lol so these will have to do !! [emoji3][emoji41]


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> Here is a pic of my MG Lady bag. It finally arrived! I also got the Chinti and Parker cardigan, which should hopefully be arriving today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178475



Gorgeous!  Worth the wait!


----------



## jellybebe

I took it out today for the first time and it's a bit hard to use. Hopefully it softens up. I am a little disappointed because I thought it would be a great everyday bag. 

What kind of denim shirt are you looking for? I personally love Rails chambray shirts, they are super soft and a little oversized, and I'm sure they ship overseas.


----------



## Derigueur

jellybebe said:


> I took it out today for the first time and it's a bit hard to use. Hopefully it softens up. I am a little disappointed because I thought it would be a great everyday bag.
> 
> What kind of denim shirt are you looking for? I personally love Rails chambray shirts, they are super soft and a little oversized, and I'm sure they ship overseas.




Yes I saw there were some rails at a boutique here but I think they are out of my size but I might enquire again. Rails seems to be quite popular thanks


----------



## jellybebe

Derigueur said:


> Yes I saw there were some rails at a boutique here but I think they are out of my size but I might enquire again. Rails seems to be quite popular thanks




For chambray, my fave styles are the Carter and Marlow. They fit true to size but I usually order a size up because the chest can be a bit tight on me.


----------



## LeeMiller

cakegirl said:


> I think a lot of people here have an edgy/minimalist style similar to mine. What do you do for dressy event-cocktail or black tie?
> I'm thinking a dressy black jumpsuit maybe, but need some ideas. I think its so hard to find an interesting cocktail dress without going super high end. So many just look boring or a little tacky!
> Any ideas?




I have some amazing vintage jewelry that I wear.  Sometimes I wear a hermes CDC cuff or a silver talon cuff by Pamela Love.  I stay simple with my dresses.  Shoes are another place that I sometimes add a pop of color.


----------



## LeeMiller

I want to start wardrobe planning again. So far I've reordered a black velvet Zara blazer (last size was too small).


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> I have some amazing vintage jewelry that I wear.  Sometimes I wear a hermes CDC cuff or a silver talon cuff by Pamela Love.  I stay simple with my dresses.  Shoes are another place that I sometimes add a pop of color.




Love both those bracelets! They have both been on my wish list forever!


----------



## Pursejoy9

Black wool pants- Theory makes great pants, so does Joseph.


----------



## jellybebe

This has not been a good month for me! The Black Friday sales aren't helping either...


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

What an excellent thread! This is a perfect way to keep me on track of buying fewer pieces, but much higher quality.


----------



## jellybebe

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> What an excellent thread! This is a perfect way to keep me on track of buying fewer pieces, but much higher quality.




Welcome!


----------



## Derigueur

Derigueur said:


> Okay I am in love with this shawl looks so unique!!! Is it warm or could it be worn in summer nights/mornings? Is it soft? I have a billion over shawls and scarfs and only one Hermes I'm due another I'm sure.
> 
> 
> Okay so an unexpected trip to Hawaii,
> Means I ticked the Hermes Tyger Tyger shawl and it has so pretty flower that will remind me of Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MyKur for finding first lol


----------



## jellybebe

Derigueur said:


> Derigueur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I am in love with this shawl looks so unique!!! Is it warm or could it be worn in summer nights/mornings? Is it soft? I have a billion over shawls and scarfs and only one Hermes I'm due another I'm sure.
> 
> 
> Okay so an unexpected trip to Hawaii,
> Means I ticked the Hermes Tyger Tyger shawl and it has so pretty flower that will remind me of Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200549
> 
> 
> Thank you MyKur for finding first lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous, congrats! What a great souvenir!
Click to expand...


----------



## jellybebe

I need all of your help! I scored this pair of Lanvin ballerina flats on sale which I have wanted for a while and forgot about, but now that I have had them for a few days, while comfy, they look kind of lackluster on my feet. Should I keep or return? I only have a few days to decide!


----------



## neenabengal

Derigueur said:


> Derigueur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I am in love with this shawl looks so unique!!! Is it warm or could it be worn in summer nights/mornings? Is it soft? I have a billion over shawls and scarfs and only one Hermes I'm due another I'm sure.
> 
> 
> Okay so an unexpected trip to Hawaii,
> Means I ticked the Hermes Tyger Tyger shawl and it has so pretty flower that will remind me of Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200549
> 
> 
> Thank you MyKur for finding first lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, congrats.  I want one of these in a different colour way but must be good......
Click to expand...


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> I need all of your help! I scored this pair of Lanvin ballerina flats on sale which I have wanted for a while and forgot about, but now that I have had them for a few days, while comfy, they look kind of lackluster on my feet. Should I keep or return? I only have a few days to decide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201707



They look lovely but if you think they look a bit lacklustre, I say return.  There will be plenty of other things that will set your heart racing come Jan sales time


----------



## neenabengal

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> What an excellent thread! This is a perfect way to keep me on track of buying fewer pieces, but much higher quality.



Yay, a new person joining the thread.  Welcome and come back and let us know how your shopping habits change as a result of this thread


----------



## neenabengal

Well since I posted last, my Nov purchase was the Stuart Weitzman Lowland boot in black suede.  They are absolutely gorgeous and I am really pleased with them.  They look great with most things in my wardrobe and are really comfortable too.  The only problem is they have made me want another colour now... sigh, I must be good........

I also bought some hats for when I go running as the weather is so cold - but I'm not counting them as they're for exercise. 

Oh - and I also bought my wedding dress (but I'm not counting that as my wedding isnt till Aug next year!)

I think the only outstanding things on my wishlist (just in case Santa is reading) is a H Tyger Tyger shawl and maybe some more weitzman lowlands or 5050s in currant.  And possibly another H silk scarf to add some colour to my black boring wardrobe.  Other than that, I think I am done for this year!  Oh - I'd also love some silk PJs from Hush.

I keep a spreadsheet of purchases and have worked out that I have cut down the items I bought this year by 50% compared to last year and have also spent 50% less than last year!!  

This is really significant for me and I am really pleased that I seem to be changing my buying habits, year on year, and significantly reducing the number of items I buy yet trying to buy better quality where I can.  I've bought some really nice items this year including two pairs of Marant boots, some Helmut Lang, my Lowland boots and nice knitwear.

I hope I can carry my revised spending habits into next year too......


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Well since I posted last, my Nov purchase was the Stuart Weitzman Lowland boot in black suede.  They are absolutely gorgeous and I am really pleased with them.  They look great with most things in my wardrobe and are really comfortable too.  The only problem is they have made me want another colour now... sigh, I must be good........
> 
> I also bought some hats for when I go running as the weather is so cold - but I'm not counting them as they're for exercise.
> 
> Oh - and I also bought my wedding dress (but I'm not counting that as my wedding isnt till Aug next year!)
> 
> I think the only outstanding things on my wishlist (just in case Santa is reading) is a H Tyger Tyger shawl and maybe some more weitzman lowlands or 5050s in currant.  And possibly another H silk scarf to add some colour to my black boring wardrobe.  Other than that, I think I am done for this year!  Oh - I'd also love some silk PJs from Hush.
> 
> I keep a spreadsheet of purchases and have worked out that I have cut down the items I bought this year by 50% compared to last year and have also spent 50% less than last year!!
> 
> This is really significant for me and I am really pleased that I seem to be changing my buying habits, year on year, and significantly reducing the number of items I buy yet trying to buy better quality where I can.  I've bought some really nice items this year including two pairs of Marant boots, some Helmut Lang, my Lowland boots and nice knitwear.
> 
> I hope I can carry my revised spending habits into next year too......




Wow, that is really amazing about your spending habits, since you have picked up some really special investment items! Congrats on finding THE dress! I'm a bit curious as to what I am spending but don't think I have cut down per se, probably just bought fewer impulse purchases. 

Oh and I did return the Lanvins, they just were not special enough for me to justify keeping. I want my wardrobe to be full of perfect things I feel excited to wear and the shape was just not flattering on my foot. I think the round toe looks a bit outdated too. 

This month was bad. I got a Chinti & Parker cardigan, some workout gear, a black everyday tote, and 2 big items on my wishlist (and they were on sale!): Acne suede Jensen booties and Jimmy Choo leopard flat loafers. 

The only items I'm still interested in picking up are another Rails buttondown (I'm obsessed, they are so comfy and easy to wear), another Chinti & Parker sweater (hoping this will be a Christmas present!) and maybe a pair of Nicholas Kirkwood flat loafers and one more chunky cardigan.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

neenabengal said:


> Yay, a new person joining the thread.  Welcome and come back and let us know how your shopping habits change as a result of this thread



Hello, and thanks for the warm welcome from everyone!  Here's the Dior Homme t-shirt I ordered during the Yoox sale. I'm still waiting on a Lanvin sweater, but I think I might return the shirt. It's a bit too long and I don't wear short sleeves very often anyways... I think I got kind of caught up in a sale!


----------



## Derigueur

neenabengal said:


> Well since I posted last, my Nov purchase was the Stuart Weitzman Lowland boot in black suede.  They are absolutely gorgeous and I am really pleased with them.  They look great with most things in my wardrobe and are really comfortable too.  The only problem is they have made me want another colour now... sigh, I must be good........
> 
> I also bought some hats for when I go running as the weather is so cold - but I'm not counting them as they're for exercise.
> 
> Oh - and I also bought my wedding dress (but I'm not counting that as my wedding isnt till Aug next year!)
> 
> I think the only outstanding things on my wishlist (just in case Santa is reading) is a H Tyger Tyger shawl and maybe some more weitzman lowlands or 5050s in currant.  And possibly another H silk scarf to add some colour to my black boring wardrobe.  Other than that, I think I am done for this year!  Oh - I'd also love some silk PJs from Hush.
> 
> I keep a spreadsheet of purchases and have worked out that I have cut down the items I bought this year by 50% compared to last year and have also spent 50% less than last year!!
> 
> This is really significant for me and I am really pleased that I seem to be changing my buying habits, year on year, and significantly reducing the number of items I buy yet trying to buy better quality where I can.  I've bought some really nice items this year including two pairs of Marant boots, some Helmut Lang, my Lowland boots and nice knitwear.
> 
> I hope I can carry my revised spending habits into next year too......




Congrats on your spending and changing your habits. I started well this year but had a few things happen that has motivated me to spend, I am starting again next year and going to clean out my closet again [emoji3]


----------



## Frugalfinds

I think I will join this thread for January.  I have already ruined any chances of making it for :shame: I NEED to spend less money next year (I really want to move) and I NEED to cut down on stuff.  Sometimes it isn't even the money so much as the amount of stuff. "Oh Jcrew has sweaters on sale, let me buy ten of them."  How is everyone so disciplined about it?  I have created such a habit of buying stuff that I'm not sure how to curb to the degree that all of you have. I do know that sales are my weakness and I need to stay away from them.  I'd probably save more money if I only bought things for full price (because I would buy far fewer items).


----------



## jellybebe

Frugalfinds said:


> I think I will join this thread for January.  I have already ruined any chances of making it for :shame: I NEED to spend less money next year (I really want to move) and I NEED to cut down on stuff.  Sometimes it isn't even the money so much as the amount of stuff. "Oh Jcrew has sweaters on sale, let me buy ten of them."  How is everyone so disciplined about it?  I have created such a habit of buying stuff that I'm not sure how to curb to the degree that all of you have. I do know that sales are my weakness and I need to stay away from them.  I'd probably save more money if I only bought things for full price (because I would buy far fewer items).




I also love a good sale, and I know everyone says to buy things at full price, but what I have also found is that eventually, almost everything goes on sale. So if I wait just a bit longer, the item I want usually goes on sale, and sometimes it doesn't take long. What I have done is cut down on a lot of my Zara/J Crew type buys unless it's a perfect item that I absolutely can't live without, because I find that I often wear those impulse buys a few times and end up donating them. 

Anyway, welcome and feel free to share some of your sale finds!


----------



## LeeMiller

Just looked at what I spent on clothing this year, and I'm happy with how I've cut down.  I think by 30% or so from the past.  For this month, I've already bought three of the same Halogen jackets (Nordstrom's brand) in different colors because it is a very flattering jacket on me at a great price point.  (I'm really loving some items by that label).   

This year I also did a lot more boutique, which makes me happy.   I'm working on losing weight so it does sort of complicates things.  I cleaned out my closet recently and it is so true that even if you can fit into something again - it's time may still have passed....


----------



## LeeMiller

Frugalfinds said:


> I think I will join this thread for January.  I have already ruined any chances of making it for :shame: I NEED to spend less money next year (I really want to move) and I NEED to cut down on stuff.  Sometimes it isn't even the money so much as the amount of stuff. "Oh Jcrew has sweaters on sale, let me buy ten of them."  How is everyone so disciplined about it?  I have created such a habit of buying stuff that I'm not sure how to curb to the degree that all of you have. I do know that sales are my weakness and I need to stay away from them.  I'd probably save more money if I only bought things for full price (because I would buy far fewer items).




Lately I tend to buy things if it is a need that I'm shopping for (like new jeans or exercise shoes).  I also hate to buy something that I don't love on me more than what I'm wearing that day.  And I now return things I don't wear in a week and don't buy off season anymore. 

Do you really buy multiples, like 10 at a time?   If so, maybe just allow yourself 1-2 favorites and if it fills a wardrobe hole.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies!! Been several months since I reported back on this thread. Hope everyone is doing well and ready for Xmas. Well, I have been a good person LOL so I decided to spurge some today at the outlet mall in Italy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am really hoping that the shoes will be comfortable!! I have had less than good experience with the patent vara so I hope this calf leather will be much better. 

I have been buying basics for the past several months as I have moved to a hot n humid climate. No exciting textures to buy, haha! 

Merry Christmas, ladies! Can't wait to see what Santa brings you...[emoji320][emoji319]


----------



## LeeMiller

In my experience the parent Varnia wasn't as good as molding to my feet as the leather, which also has lasted longer.  I just had my cobbler polish my leather ones and put on new soles and they look great.  (I do love how the patent leather looks....)

For comfort, I also love my velvet Charlotte Olympia cat flats.  Funny enough my co-workers get a huge kick out of them as well.


----------



## Myrkur

Wow it's been awhile. I am making my 'wishlist' for next year as I've spend way too much this year (bought 2 Hermes bags [emoji85]) hopefully I can stick to the plan lol.. Oh well I did notice I do shop less ever since I've joined this thread. 

For next year I would really like to get the following things: 
- Black Wool Chanel Jacket 
- Black (or Gold) Box Kelly (or Birkin!) 
- Black Wool Pants (Max Mara probably) 
- Black Leather Heeled Ankle Boots 
- Black Vara's (Salvatore Ferragamo) 
 Lol everything is black. 

Also would like to add some more dresses and tops into my wardrobe, silk and linen.


----------



## muamua

Great plan! I also hope I could get a chanel black jacket next year if there are good ones...or I could get a vintage one that I really like.

I will stick to the plan next year since I've been shopping like crazy this year and we bought our first home. I really need to save up for the home remodeling and also clean up my wardrobe...



Myrkur said:


> Wow it's been awhile. I am making my 'wishlist' for next year as I've spend way too much this year (bought 2 Hermes bags [emoji85]) hopefully I can stick to the plan lol.. Oh well I did notice I do shop less ever since I've joined this thread.
> 
> For next year I would really like to get the following things:
> - Black Wool Chanel Jacket
> - Black (or Gold) Box Kelly (or Birkin!)
> - Black Wool Pants (Max Mara probably)
> - Black Leather Heeled Ankle Boots
> - Black Vara's (Salvatore Ferragamo)
> Lol everything is black.
> 
> Also would like to add some more dresses and tops into my wardrobe, silk and linen.


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> Great plan! I also hope I could get a chanel black jacket next year if there are good ones...or I could get a vintage one that I really like.
> 
> I will stick to the plan next year since I've been shopping like crazy this year and we bought our first home. I really need to save up for the home remodeling and also clean up my wardrobe...




I'm looking forward to seeing both of your purchases/wishlists and how they evolve over the course of the year!

I haven't decided on too many things yet. I think I will try to cut back as well. I need to stop buying lounging clothes/cute tops and maybe focus on some HGs.

I would like:
Chloe Drew (not sure which size yet)
Celine mini belt bag
1 more good cashmere cardigan 
Stuart Weitzman Lowlands in black suede
Another pair of leather pants
Maybe a pair of Roger Vivier flats


----------



## neenabengal

Myrkur said:


> Wow it's been awhile. I am making my 'wishlist' for next year as I've spend way too much this year (bought 2 Hermes bags [emoji85]) hopefully I can stick to the plan lol.. Oh well I did notice I do shop less ever since I've joined this thread.
> 
> For next year I would really like to get the following things:
> - Black Wool Chanel Jacket
> - Black (or Gold) Box Kelly (or Birkin!)
> - Black Wool Pants (Max Mara probably)
> - Black Leather Heeled Ankle Boots
> - Black Vara's (Salvatore Ferragamo)
> Lol everything is black.
> 
> Also would like to add some more dresses and tops into my wardrobe, silk and linen.



Everything sounds lovely - haha, I also love black!


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing both of your purchases/wishlists and how they evolve over the course of the year!
> 
> I haven't decided on too many things yet. I think I will try to cut back as well. I need to stop buying lounging clothes/cute tops and maybe focus on some HGs.
> 
> I would like:
> Chloe Drew (not sure which size yet)
> Celine mini belt bag
> 1 more good cashmere cardigan
> Stuart Weitzman Lowlands in black suede
> Another pair of leather pants
> Maybe a pair of Roger Vivier flats



Everything on your wishlist sounds ace.  I can vouch for the Lowlands - I have them in black suede and they are soooo comfortable.  I also would love them in grey or currant - maybe this time next year for me....


----------



## neenabengal

muamua said:


> Great plan! I also hope I could get a chanel black jacket next year if there are good ones...or I could get a vintage one that I really like.
> 
> I will stick to the plan next year since I've been shopping like crazy this year and we bought our first home. I really need to save up for the home remodeling and also clean up my wardrobe...



Congrats on your first home!  I switch between spending my money on my house and then clothes too!!  Last year, we had a new kitchen installed and a bespoke sliding door fitted in the bathroom - would love a new bathroom sometime this year... hopefully!


----------



## neenabengal

Happy New Year everyone! Interested to hear everyone's resolutions for 2016.

I havent really been buying that much since I bought my weitzman lowlands in October but have bought a few things in the Dec sales.

Chinti Parker Cashmere jogging pants - LOVE! 

A load of stuff from COS sale which I think I have changed my mind about now (havent even received it yet!) so will send all that back I think

A Star necklace from HUSH that is really nice and cheap way of brightening an all black outfit. https://www.hush-uk.com/accessories_2/jewellery_1/necklaces/long_star_pendant_gold.htm


I'm also stalking:
Chinti Parker website as I'd like another cashmere jumper and a bobble hat (if they get further reduced)

I watched the Mary Portas programme last night - what we all bought in 2015 - and it made me laugh outloud as I bought into practically every fad on there:
Spiraliser - check!
Nutribullet - check!
Athleisure / loungewear - check!
Meditation colouring book - check!
Trainers - check!


So my resolutions for this year are:
Eat healthily and use my nutribullet (have been using everyday so far and love it)
Keep buying less and better quality 
Would love to buy a Hermes cashmere shawl this year (I have this resolution every year but never make it!)
Continue to aim for a capsule wardrobe (blacks, greys with colourful scarves, accessories and shoes)
Layering, layering - so I can use the clothes I have throughout the changing seasons


----------



## muamua

neenabengal said:


> Congrats on your first home!  I switch between spending my money on my house and then clothes too!!  Last year, we had a new kitchen installed and a bespoke sliding door fitted in the bathroom - would love a new bathroom sometime this year... hopefully!




Ah thanks! Yeah, home remodeling and new designer furniture are going to cost me a lot but I hope I could find a balance between spending on home and spending on clothes


----------



## muamua

My last purchase in 2015. Literarily bought this valentino dress on the last day of 2015. 

My new year wishlist:
1. Saint Laurent blazer
2. Chanel black jacket
3. A Birkin


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Interested to hear everyone's resolutions for 2016.
> 
> I havent really been buying that much since I bought my weitzman lowlands in October but have bought a few things in the Dec sales.
> 
> Chinti Parker Cashmere jogging pants - LOVE!
> 
> A load of stuff from COS sale which I think I have changed my mind about now (havent even received it yet!) so will send all that back I think
> 
> A Star necklace from HUSH that is really nice and cheap way of brightening an all black outfit. https://www.hush-uk.com/accessories_2/jewellery_1/necklaces/long_star_pendant_gold.htm
> 
> 
> I'm also stalking:
> Chinti Parker website as I'd like another cashmere jumper and a bobble hat (if they get further reduced)
> 
> I watched the Mary Portas programme last night - what we all bought in 2015 - and it made me laugh outloud as I bought into practically every fad on there:
> Spiraliser - check!
> Nutribullet - check!
> Athleisure / loungewear - check!
> Meditation colouring book - check!
> Trainers - check!
> 
> 
> So my resolutions for this year are:
> Eat healthily and use my nutribullet (have been using everyday so far and love it)
> Keep buying less and better quality
> Would love to buy a Hermes cashmere shawl this year (I have this resolution every year but never make it!)
> Continue to aim for a capsule wardrobe (blacks, greys with colourful scarves, accessories and shoes)
> Layering, layering - so I can use the clothes I have throughout the changing seasons




I love everything you wrote! I am also stalking Chinti & Parker's site. I'm eyeing the shoulder star cardi, which will likely never go on sale. I bought a grey men's cardi with elbow patches on sale that hopefully satisfies the craving (which is a bad strategy, I know). 

I would love the Lowlands next. My friend also has the black suede pair and they are drop-dead gorgeous on her, I was totally sold! Have yet to try them on, since I have athletic calves so no idea if they will fit. 

I have bought into all of those trends except the spiralizer, although I was tempted to try one and make zucchini noodles haha. I was a bit disappointed in the meditation colouring books, I find them stressful as I want the finished product to look nice and I have zero artistic skills. My sister got me an adult connect-the-dots activity book which I will try.  

I also want to continue to buy fewer better things although I'm afraid I may have messed that up already with the purchase of two pairs of workout leggings. If I could have a week's worth of leggings that are comfortable and look great, I would stop. Here's hoping these 2 are the answer! [emoji16]


----------



## Myrkur

muamua said:


> My last purchase in 2015. Literarily bought this valentino dress on the last day of 2015.
> 
> My new year wishlist:
> 1. Saint Laurent blazer
> 2. Chanel black jacket
> 3. A Birkin



This dress is sooo cute ! And your wishlist is the same as mine lol!


----------



## Myrkur

muamua said:


> Great plan! I also hope I could get a chanel black jacket next year if there are good ones...or I could get a vintage one that I really like.
> 
> I will stick to the plan next year since I've been shopping like crazy this year and we bought our first home. I really need to save up for the home remodeling and also clean up my wardrobe...



I'm still hesitating if I should get a new one or vintage, but like you said I need to really like it. It will probably be my only (ok that sentence doesn't exist here on purseforum LOL) Chanel jacket for a long time so it should go with everything. 

Congrats on your new home btw!


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing both of your purchases/wishlists and how they evolve over the course of the year!
> 
> I haven't decided on too many things yet. I think I will try to cut back as well. I need to stop buying lounging clothes/cute tops and maybe focus on some HGs.
> 
> I would like:
> Chloe Drew (not sure which size yet)
> Celine mini belt bag
> 1 more good cashmere cardigan
> Stuart Weitzman Lowlands in black suede
> Another pair of leather pants
> Maybe a pair of Roger Vivier flats


Ohh I want a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots too!


----------



## Myrkur

neenabengal said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Interested to hear everyone's resolutions for 2016.
> 
> I havent really been buying that much since I bought my weitzman lowlands in October but have bought a few things in the Dec sales.
> 
> Chinti Parker Cashmere jogging pants - LOVE!
> 
> A load of stuff from COS sale which I think I have changed my mind about now (havent even received it yet!) so will send all that back I think
> 
> A Star necklace from HUSH that is really nice and cheap way of brightening an all black outfit. https://www.hush-uk.com/accessories_2/jewellery_1/necklaces/long_star_pendant_gold.htm
> 
> 
> I'm also stalking:
> Chinti Parker website as I'd like another cashmere jumper and a bobble hat (if they get further reduced)
> 
> I watched the Mary Portas programme last night - what we all bought in 2015 - and it made me laugh outloud as I bought into practically every fad on there:
> Spiraliser - check!
> Nutribullet - check!
> Athleisure / loungewear - check!
> Meditation colouring book - check!
> Trainers - check!
> 
> 
> So my resolutions for this year are:
> Eat healthily and use my nutribullet (have been using everyday so far and love it)
> *Keep buying less and better quality *
> Would love to buy a Hermes cashmere shawl this year (I have this resolution every year but never make it!)
> *Continue to aim for a capsule wardrobe (blacks, greys with colourful scarves, accessories and shoes)*
> Layering, layering - so I can use the clothes I have throughout the changing seasons



This. When I started I bought a lot from COS, but tbh, the quality isn't as what it used to be anymore .. So I'm slowly replacing my capsule wardrobe again with better quality items, sigh. Oh well you do learn what works and what doesn't, what brands are actually worth the money and what brands are a waste of money.. Someday I'll get there lol.


----------



## jellybebe

I returned a Chinti & Parker cashmere cardigan because although I'm sure it was great, it was not exactly the piece I wanted. I will either wait for the piece I want to go on sale or continue to save up for it/drool. 

I need some new snow boots, as winter has finally arrived, so I will probably have to get a pair of those before I can get my beautiful Lowlands. 

Otherwise I am just enjoying what I have. I am kind of tempted to buy a pair of frayed, cropped flare jeans but I think they are probably too trendy.


----------



## BlingCat

Hi! New year, new resolutions so I am joining this and the curbing (blind) consumerism club! All the old posting have such good taste and opinion so I was hoping to get everyones two cents. I need a new interview suit for a job promotion (!!!) Interview in Feb. Problem - I am post partum and my body is still very much in-between. My last suit was an all black mall brand tailored wool suit that lasted 10+ yrs through interviews. I would probably still wear it if it fit. Should I get another mall brand (jcrew, brooks brothers etc) suit tailored or spring for something pricier/classic/ eg chanel (or any other ideas)? I could buy "big" and tailor it for right now and once again in a few months I suppose. I dont usually wear suits or their separates much for work or play...so the cost per wear isnt going to be great...


----------



## LeeMiller

BlingCat said:


> Hi! New year, new resolutions so I am joining this and the curbing (blind) consumerism club! All the old posting have such good taste and opinion so I was hoping to get everyones two cents. I need a new interview suit for a job promotion (!!!) Interview in Feb. Problem - I am post partum and my body is still very much in-between. My last suit was an all black mall brand tailored wool suit that lasted 10+ yrs through interviews. I would probably still wear it if it fit. Should I get another mall brand (jcrew, brooks brothers etc) suit tailored or spring for something pricier/classic/ eg chanel (or any other ideas)? I could buy "big" and tailor it for right now and once again in a few months I suppose. I dont usually wear suits or their separates much for work or play...so the cost per wear isnt going to be great...




Just get something that fits nice with a nice looking material.   I don't think you need to spend a lot.  I got second rounds interviewing in NYC for high level attorneys positions in some pretty cheap maternity pants & a nice coordinating jacket.


----------



## LeeMiller

Is the chiniti parker cashmere good quality?  Does it pill? My equipment cashmere looks terrible after less than a year of wear.  

Funny, I remodeled my kitchen last year and a bunch of other projects.  This year we are doing at least two bathrooms & buying more furniture.    Sigh.


----------



## jellybebe

LeeMiller said:


> Is the chiniti parker cashmere good quality?  Does it pill? My equipment cashmere looks terrible after less than a year of wear.
> 
> Funny, I remodeled my kitchen last year and a bunch of other projects.  This year we are doing at least two bathrooms & buying more furniture.    Sigh.




I think it's good quality, but some of the pieces vary. Some pill and some don't, but the quality is definitely better than Equipment. I find C&P's cashmere softer too.


----------



## BlingCat

LeeMiller said:


> Just get something that fits nice with a nice looking material.   I don't think you need to spend a lot.  I got second rounds interviewing in NYC for high level attorneys positions in some pretty cheap maternity pants & a nice coordinating jacket.



Thanks for the rec. Getting a basic jcrew black wool suit tailored and fingers crossed on the job end of things!


----------



## jellybebe

BlingCat said:


> Thanks for the rec. Getting a basic jcrew black wool suit tailored and fingers crossed on the job end of things!




Good luck! 

I only bought some workout leggings this month. Planning to get a chinti & Parker cardigan in Feb and maybe the Lowlands, although I can't wear them year-round (and ankle booties are more my style). But I just love the way they look.


----------



## Myrkur

Even though still one week to go until Februari, I have not purchased anything this month!! I'm really trying not to buy anything until I have my Birkin or Kelly. And after that I can limit myself to one a month again [emoji6]


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> Even though still one week to go until Februari, I have not purchased anything this month!! I'm really trying not to buy anything until I have my Birkin or Kelly. And after that I can limit myself to one a month again [emoji6]




Sounds like a good reason to limit yourself! Hope you get your Hermès bag soon!


----------



## Myrkur

How's the rest doing??


----------



## BlingCat

Since Im counting a full suit + button up as 1 item for Jan... Feb item is an oxblood leather bomber jacket currently at the tailors for a makeover. It was my mothers in the 80s and didnt quite fit me as is. Am I the only one with a oneish a month wishlist expanding to may?  Also uploading my closet to the stylebook app to help make my one a month really count! (Its a sobering exercise to see what I have vs use...)


----------



## jellybebe

I caved and got a plain black Chinti & Parker cardigan on major sale, will be a nice basic piece. Feb I think I will get these Etoile Isabel Marant pants. Still debating the Lowlands because they are so gorgeous but I don't know how much wear I will get out of them, as I only dress up 1-2x/week right now and winter is thankfully only going to last maybe another 8-10 weeks (I hope).


----------



## neenabengal

Love those IM pants.

I've not been good at all in Jan.  The sales have been too good. Bought (all on discount):
Chinti Parker star cashmere jumper in navy - have the joggers too.  I dont wear them together - too matchy matchy 
Chinti Parker striped elbow cashmere jumper (navy with bright pink elbow patches)
Cashmere bobble hat
Parka coat from Hush (which I have worn everyday, love it!)
Wide leg trousers from White company in the sale - am slowly moving away from my skinnies and finally embracing the wider leg 
Ash Virgin sneakers for 60% off 

For Feb, I'm wanting a breton top, some Stan Smiths and on the look out for a lovely white or navy cotton dress (for my upcoming Florida holiday)

I've rediscovered Stylebook app on my phone and have been playing about with various looks from the clothes I have.


----------



## neenabengal

jellybebe said:


> I caved and got a plain black Chinti & Parker cardigan on major sale, will be a nice basic piece. Feb I think I will get these Etoile Isabel Marant pants. Still debating the Lowlands because they are so gorgeous but I don't know how much wear I will get out of them, as I only dress up 1-2x/week right now and winter is thankfully only going to last maybe another 8-10 weeks (I hope).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252505



I'm still loving my Lowlands and have noticed they tend to go up slightly in price every year.  I have worn mine prob once to twice a week since buying them - but I dont wear them in rain/ snowy weather as I wouldnt want to ruin the suede.  I dont tend to wear them when I dress up - I prefer them dressed down with leggings, skinnys and a flannel shirt.  In fact, I dont really like getting dressed up at all


----------



## jellybebe

neenabengal said:


> I'm still loving my Lowlands and have noticed they tend to go up slightly in price every year.  I have worn mine prob once to twice a week since buying them - but I dont wear them in rain/ snowy weather as I wouldnt want to ruin the suede.  I dont tend to wear them when I dress up - I prefer them dressed down with leggings, skinnys and a flannel shirt.  In fact, I dont really like getting dressed up at all




I'm the same way... But I dress up for work only once a week. The rest of the time I'm pretty casual right now and winter has been really mild this year. I might get a pair of Aquazzura Christies instead because they might be more my style. 

I also got this hoodie today on major markdown. I have been stalking it for months waiting for it to go on sale. Hopefully I love it!


----------



## jellybebe

Returning a pair of pants that I bought (Isabel Marant Etoile) because they did not wow me in real life. Hopefully I have better luck with the hoodie! It does mean that I only have one purchase so far this month (I know this month has just begun though).


----------



## jellybebe

So what do you all think of these jeans? Worth the splurge or too trendy?


----------



## RueHermes

I like them, but I think they are a bit trendy


----------



## LKKay

ruehermes said:


> i like them, but i think they are a bit trendy



+1


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jellybebe said:


> So what do you all think of these jeans? Worth the splurge or too trendy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279886



 
I'd love to wear them ! And if I'm getting bored of the fringes one day , I'll cut them off 
What's the brand ?


----------



## jellybebe

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'd love to wear them ! And if I'm getting bored of the fringes one day , I'll cut them off
> What's the brand ?




That is exactly what I was thinking too. They're 3x1 and what attracted me to the jeans was not so much the fringe (which is cute but took a while to grow on me) but the quality of the denim.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jellybebe said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking too. They're 3x1 and what attracted me to the jeans was not so much the fringe (which is cute but took a while to grow on me) but the quality of the denim.



Thanks, jellybebe, I checked it out 
They're looking great , but they are 100% cotton ush:
I love a lot of stretch :greengrin:
Perhaps I'll try to do it myself with an old jeans


----------



## jellybebe

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks, jellybebe, I checked it out
> They're looking great , but they are 100% cotton ush:
> I love a lot of stretch :greengrin:
> Perhaps I'll try to do it myself with an old jeans




Ah good to know. I didn't notice they were 100% cotton but it makes sense based on the designer's philosophy about denim.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> So what do you all think of these jeans? Worth the splurge or too trendy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279886




Not my style and tbh too trendy!


----------



## jellybebe

Ok, I'm holding off on the jeans for now although I do still need a relaxed black pair with fringed hems, although perhaps more subtle. What do you think of these?


----------



## jellybebe

Also, please help me choose a cardigan. I'm trying to wear more pink this year, as it's my fave colour. Can't decide which one to get. I like the fit of the grey one, but wonder if it's too distinctive to wear all the time, and I love the elbow patches of the pink one but wonder if it's too much pink. I seldom button my cardigans so please bear that in mind too.


----------



## dorcast

jellybebe said:


> Ok, I'm holding off on the jeans for now although I do still need a relaxed black pair with fringed hems, although perhaps more subtle. What do you think of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284215



I like this pair much better!   The longer fringe is not a trend I like. 

Who made the hoodie you posted earlier?  thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

dorcast said:


> I like this pair much better!   The longer fringe is not a trend I like.
> 
> 
> 
> Who made the hoodie you posted earlier?  thanks!




Thanks for the input!

The hoodie is by Koza. It's on major sale here:
https://www.thedreslyn.com/baja-beast-black.html


----------



## dorcast

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> The hoodie is by Koza. It's on major sale here:
> https://www.thedreslyn.com/baja-beast-black.html



Thanks!  I wear so many black sweaters, I like finding ones that are a little more interesting.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jellybebe said:


> Ok, I'm holding off on the jeans for now although I do still need a relaxed black pair with fringed hems, although perhaps more subtle. What do you think of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284214
> View attachment 3284215



I like the first more
Current Elliott ?


----------



## jellybebe

Pollie-Jean said:


> I like the first more
> Current Elliott ?




Thanks! Yes, current/Elliott.


----------



## muamua

for jan and feb, i only got a pair of vca sweet earrings. For march, i am thinking about getting something big (maybe a diamond necklace or a diamond ring) since I got promoted recently))


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> for jan and feb, i only got a pair of vca sweet earrings. For march, i am thinking about getting something big (maybe a diamond necklace or a diamond ring) since I got promoted recently))




Congrats! Can't wait to see!


----------



## jellybebe

I just ordered this poncho. It's reversible I think. I've been looking for the right one for a long time and I hope this is it!


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> I just ordered this poncho. It's reversible I think. I've been looking for the right one for a long time and I hope this is it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287340



looks lovely!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! I am going to be active in this club again; I have been buying too many Ts since I moved back to a hot & humid climate. I need to take control of my purchases again. So, here we go. 

My March purchase of this 100% cotton dress from H&M for my beach vacation in April. 

Also purchased this duo of metallic gold sandals for my DD and I.  
From Zara. I am not totally convinced of my sandals so I may just return them.


----------



## muamua

I probably should save up for a diamond ring that I am dying for but I can't help buy this dress


----------



## jellybebe

I'm returning the poncho now actually, just because it feels a bit too "fast fashion" for me and was a bit of an impulse purchase. I bought this Chinti and Parker cardigan as my one item this month. Still considering a pair of black frayed cropped jeans but can't decide on a pair. That's it!


----------



## jess236

My recent purchase - Stella McCartney Falabella foldover tote


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I'm returning the poncho now actually, just because it feels a bit too "fast fashion" for me and was a bit of an impulse purchase. I bought this Chinti and Parker cardigan as my one item this month. Still considering a pair of black frayed cropped jeans but can't decide on a pair. That's it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298320




This is such a cute cardigan ! Great for Spring [emoji254]


----------



## Myrkur

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I am going to be active in this club again; I have been buying too many Ts since I moved back to a hot & humid climate. I need to take control of my purchases again. So, here we go.
> 
> My March purchase of this 100% cotton dress from H&M for my beach vacation in April.
> 
> Also purchased this duo of metallic gold sandals for my DD and I.
> From Zara. I am not totally convinced of my sandals so I may just return them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295713
> View attachment 3295714




Nice additions to your Summer wardrobe! I can't wait till I can wear Summer clothes again, it's been too cold for too long now!!


----------



## Myrkur

muamua said:


> I probably should save up for a diamond ring that I am dying for but I can't help buy this dress




Cute dress, reminds me of Jess's dress from New Girl haha


----------



## jellybebe

Myrkur said:


> This is such a cute cardigan ! Great for Spring [emoji254]




Thanks! I have decided to wear as much pink as possible this year, as it's my favourite colour but I hardly wear colour!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jess236 said:


> My recent purchase - Stella McCartney Falabella foldover tote



 so cool !


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jess236 said:


> My recent purchase - Stella McCartney Falabella foldover tote


You're going to love it! I use mine several times a week and it looks brand new  Plus it's extremely versatile: it holds a lot when used as a day bag but can also be used as an oversized clutch for a night out. 

Congrats


----------



## jess236

COPENHAGEN said:


> You're going to love it! I use mine several times a week and it looks brand new  Plus it's extremely versatile: it holds a lot when used as a day bag but can also be used as an oversized clutch for a night out.
> 
> Congrats


Thank you  !! I do love it already. It is one of my favorite bags to date. You are right, it is so versatile. I was on the fence about the three chain tote at first, but I really love it now. I would get the two-chain version as well - maybe with the gold hardware


----------



## jess236

Pollie-Jean said:


> so cool !


Thanks Pollie-Jean


----------



## green.bee

jellybebe said:


> I'm returning the poncho now actually, just because it feels a bit too "fast fashion" for me and was a bit of an impulse purchase. I bought this Chinti and Parker cardigan as my one item this month. Still considering a pair of black frayed cropped jeans but can't decide on a pair. That's it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298320



beautiful cardigan! I don't wear color at all but I would cave in for this one


----------



## jellybebe

green.bee said:


> beautiful cardigan! I don't wear color at all but I would cave in for this one




Thanks! I feel the same way!


----------



## jellybebe

Don't know why, but I am obsessing over these Acne babouche flats. Let me know if you see a more budget-friendly option!


----------



## green.bee

jellybebe said:


> Don't know why, but I am obsessing over these Acne babouche flats. Let me know if you see a more budget-friendly option!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303462



&Other Stories offers pretty good (if not the better) option in black and tan:

http://www.stories.com/us/Shoes/Flats/Leather_Slip-On_Flats/582744-102507254.1 













ETA: yeyks, sorry for the huge pics


----------



## jellybebe

green.bee said:


> &Other Stories offers pretty good (if not the better) option in black and tan:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stories.com/us/Shoes/Flats/Leather_Slip-On_Flats/582744-102507254.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: yeyks, sorry for the huge pics




Ooh thanks! I found a really budget-friendly option on Need Supply.com that will let me test out the trend.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi ladies! I am going to be active in this club again; I have been buying too many Ts since I moved back to a hot & humid climate. I need to take control of my purchases again. So, here we go.
> 
> My March purchase of this 100% cotton dress from H&M for my beach vacation in April.
> 
> Also purchased this duo of metallic gold sandals for my DD and I.
> From Zara. I am not totally convinced of my sandals so I may just return them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295713
> View attachment 3295714




Ok, I returned the dress![emoji108] I like it but I did not love it! I love love how this thread has such positive effects on me! I started writing down All My Fashion Purchases and it really gets me critical, in a good way, of my choices!


----------



## jellybebe

I just splurged on my dream knit from Chinti & Parker to celebrate being done a very challenging 3 months at work. It's an exclusive piece they designed for NAP for Cruise 16. Now I am ruined for other knits forever! [emoji4]


----------



## jellybebe

Hello, is anyone still here? What have you all been up to and buying?


----------



## Derigueur

jellybebe said:


> Hello, is anyone still here? What have you all been up to and buying?



I just came on here to see the same thing I have been pretty good. I have bought a few shoes ( Gucci princes town, Gucci mules and sneakers) this last few months but no bags or fast fashion I haven't worn. And a Paige wool stripe jumper I was happy with. How about you?


----------



## jellybebe

Derigueur said:


> I just came on here to see the same thing I have been pretty good. I have bought a few shoes ( Gucci princes town, Gucci mules and sneakers) this last few months but no bags or fast fashion I haven't worn. And a Paige wool stripe jumper I was happy with. How about you?



I finally finally found a pair of plain black Gucci Princetowns too, waiting for them to arrive! I'm so excited, I plan not to take them off until it gets rainy and cold! 

July was my birthday month so I was kind of bad, although some things went back if I wasn't totally happy with them. I still made a few mistakes unfortunately, mostly with lower-cost items which I realize add up! However as my presents I bought two things that I will wear for a long time: a Chinti and Parker cardigan that I'm absolutely in love with because it's lightweight cashmere (so it's virtually seasonless) and it's grey with pink accents so it integrates perfectly into my wardrobe. 



I also got a Cecilie Copenhagen V neck top and shorts set in their classic black & white colourway. I have a black set that I wear often on weekends in the summer because it's so comfortable and easy yet looks a little bit chic. 



I've also been on the hunt for the perfect peasant blouse. I found one at Madewell, via their collab with JM Drygoods. The embroidery and tie details are perfect, but the fit of the blouse could be a bit more flattering. It's sort of tighter than the style would suggest rather than flowy and easy. I'm willing to overlook the fit because I'm in love with the embroidery. I sort of want more, but I know that summer only lasts so long (especially in Canada), so I shouldn't overdo it. 



I also scored a pair of R13 jogger jeans on sale that I've been wanting for a while. They were 70% off and will make the perfect travel pants because they are comfortable but somewhat more polished than sweatpants. 



I'm still loving all things white and lacy but again, don't want to overdo it on summer items that won't stand the test of time. I tend to ruin white clothing. 

For fall I want another pair of cropped flare jeans. I'm eyeing a plain black pair by L'Agence. Right now it's still mostly too hot to think about black denim. 

I really wanted a Chinti and Parker cashmere sweater that was exclusive to Net a Porter, but my size sold out quickly and I couldn't justify the price right now as I just bought my Princetowns (and they were comparable in price!). I'm waiting for their Miffy collab to be released now. 

Also eyeing this dress by Whistles as it looks comparable to the March 11 ones (it's even made of linen) but is a fraction of the price.


----------



## floodette

Woh, just found this threat? This is very good, please let me join in September!


----------



## jellybebe

floodette said:


> Woh, just found this threat? This is very good, please let me join in September!



Welcome! Please do! Now if only other people would start posting here again too!


----------



## dorcast

jellybebe said:


> Welcome! Please do! Now if only other people would start posting here again too!



I would post, but I've been buying way more than one item, so I stick to lurking.    I love that Whistles dress.  Did you get it?


----------



## jellybebe

dorcast said:


> I would post, but I've been buying way more than one item, so I stick to lurking.    I love that Whistles dress.  Did you get it?



I always go over one per month! But I try to stay accountable. [emoji16]

Yes I got the Whistles dress and I love it.

I got a couple of basic tops for Sept. Not planning anything big this month, but I'm eyeing this Isabel Marant Etoile fleecy jacket and this Chinti and Parker cashmere sweater for fall/winter. I also have an Anine Bing leather skirt on my must-buy list. 
View attachment 3453557
View attachment 3453558
View attachment 3453560


----------



## dorcast

jellybebe said:


> I always go over one per month! But I try to stay accountable. [emoji16]
> 
> Yes I got the Whistles dress and I love it.


It's a great dress!  I love the Cecile Copenhagen stuff too, but I can't pull off wearing shorts anymore.  That outfit is adorable.


----------



## jellybebe

dorcast said:


> It's a great dress!  I love the Cecile Copenhagen stuff too, but I can't pull off wearing shorts anymore.  That outfit is adorable.



I love Cecilie Copenhagen too, but my broad shoulders have trouble fitting into their "one size fits all" tops so I don't think I will buy anymore long sleeved tops.


----------



## flower71

Hi jelly!! I have been off TPF but I haven't stop shopping
I am usually sticking to oneish item a month and for this season, I got my IM Ilaria jacket


----------



## flower71

I am loving Isabel Marant's F/W collection...


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> I am loving Isabel Marant's F/W collection...



Hi Flower! I love that cost you bought, so elegant and classic. The only piece I must have from IM etoile's FW collection is this faux fur coat:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 It comes in dark green, beigey-brown and this anthracite, which is perfect for me. I have the black Ankara real shearling one from a few seasons ago and am still so in love with it, but this one is softer and more oversized.


----------



## jellybebe

In September I was pretty good and only purchased a black silk cami and black Mother crop step fray jeans, which are quite flattering. For October I have purchased a Stateside tee and 3x1 black fringe jeans. I went back and forth on these jeans forever but I finally decided to get them because they are a fun twist on a casual staple, and they dress up a plain tee slightly. 

In terms of investment buys, I'm considering the Saint Laurent Love bag, which is super cute and I love hearts. I'm also contemplating these Alexander Wang Edie studded babouches, which are unbelievably comfy, they are like pillows.


----------



## Havanese 28

I love this thread and plan on " joining".  I love it for the fact it'll " force" me to actually wear my purchases more often, and experiment with my existing wardrobe.  I love the less is more, quality over quantity approach to fashion, and I've never been a fan of fast fashion, nor do I follow trends that don't work for me/ my lifestyle.  

I haven't purchased anything in the last month, but I'll update when I do!


----------



## jellybebe

Havanese 28 said:


> I love this thread and plan on " joining".  I love it for the fact it'll " force" me to actually wear my purchases more often, and experiment with my existing wardrobe.  I love the less is more, quality over quantity approach to fashion, and I've never been a fan of fast fashion, nor do I follow trends that don't work for me/ my lifestyle.
> 
> I haven't purchased anything in the last month, but I'll update when I do!



Welcome! Sounds like you have a good style philosophy. I keep trying but keep making mistakes. 

I just returned a tee that I bought because the quality was subpar for the price. Also, I'm picky with my tees because they get worn frequently so they need to be of good quality and drape nicely.


----------



## fresh76

oh, ladies - i need this club/challenge! 

i have been on some kind of roll in the last 3 weeks, that needs to stop! 

1. cashmere sweater
2. LV 6-key holder
3. Celine pouch
4. frame denim jeans
5. 2 pairs of black jeans from Gap (work uniform, basically) 
6. babaton camisole

and so, so, so much more... amazon prime memberships also do not help!


----------



## jellybebe

fresh76 said:


> oh, ladies - i need this club/challenge!
> 
> i have been on some kind of roll in the last 3 weeks, that needs to stop!
> 
> 1. cashmere sweater
> 2. LV 6-key holder
> 3. Celine pouch
> 4. frame denim jeans
> 5. 2 pairs of black jeans from Gap (work uniform, basically)
> 6. babaton camisole
> 
> and so, so, so much more... amazon prime memberships also do not help!



Well if these are things that you will wear often and/or keep, then it's probably worth it.


----------



## ampavlinac

Yes I'm down for this challenge. I don't know that I will count thrifted items (still hunting down some cashmere sweaters and silk shells). But here was my item for October, the Modern Loafer by Everlane in Camel.


----------



## jellybebe

ampavlinac said:


> Yes I'm down for this challenge. I don't know that I will count thrifted items (still hunting down some cashmere sweaters and silk shells). But here was my item for October, the Modern Loafer by Everlane in Camel.



Lovely! I got a few basics this month (T shirts and bras) and have ordered a J Crew leopard print skirt. Not sure if I will keep it, will see when it arrives.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have disappeared from this thread after moving back to Asia..hot & humid weather demands a different set of clothes. 

Put myself on a clothing ban in October but I had to buy this knitted dress from H&M. It will be perfect for the Xmas/NY holidays in Italy.


----------



## jellybebe

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have disappeared from this thread after moving back to Asia..hot & humid weather demands a different set of clothes.
> 
> Put myself on a clothing ban in October but I had to buy this knitted dress from H&M. It will be perfect for the Xmas/NY holidays in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513545



Looks great on you!


----------



## mellecyn

I'm trying to stick with this as well. Or at least budget it all. I put aside money each month, and have a "fun" budget each week. Except I wasn't sticking to it...and now I am. I need to have saved from the fun budget first in order to buy the item...


----------



## sunshinesash

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have disappeared from this thread after moving back to Asia..hot & humid weather demands a different set of clothes.
> 
> Put myself on a clothing ban in October but I had to buy this knitted dress from H&M. It will be perfect for the Xmas/NY holidays in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513545


J'adore...you are totally rocking that dress! I saw it online as well as in-store a while back, and it was love at first sight. I'm on a shopping ban until end of Dec, so we'll see if it's still available!


----------



## floodette

i am yet to buy my november item (am planning lanvin sugar, but now am hesitate)


----------



## ampavlinac

Just bought this as a Black Friday treat. Looking forward to layering it over dresses and pairing it with high waisted jeans .
http://www.corinnecollection.com/shop/crop-top-nude
Designed and made in the U.S., which I love.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jellybebe said:


> Looks great on you!





sunshinesash said:


> J'adore...you are totally rocking that dress! I saw it online as well as in-store a while back, and it was love at first sight. I'm on a shopping ban until end of Dec, so we'll see if it's still available!



Thanks much, ladies! I think it will be Xmas eve dinner outfit. We spend it in Italy with the inlaws and family. Being Italians, they do smart casual perfectly! I hope my outfit will be up to standard, LOL!


----------

